#ubuntu-es 2011-02-07
<Onicev> Hola
<Crash86> hola
<Onicev> ¿Donde me puedo descargar la version 10.4 de Ubuntu?
<Crash86> saludos para todos
<katarcos> de la pagina oficial de ubuntu
<Onicev> Saludos Crash86
<Crash86> obvio
<Onicev> He estado mirando pero no la veo
<Crash86> de la pagina oficial
<Onicev> los enlaces de descarga son para 10.10
<katarcos> entra a la pagina de ubuntu
<Onicev> Ya estoy
<katarcos> donde dide ubuntu 10.10 si le das clik puedes escojer la 12.04
<katarcos> 10.04
<Onicev> Estoy en la pagina de ubuntu en ingles
<katarcos> mira
<katarcos> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<katarcos> dentra
<Onicev> Te refieres a la version 10.4 LTS???
<katarcos> al lado izkierdo de ese super boton grande que dice start downloand
<katarcos> dice ubuntu 10.10 y le puedes dar clik .. dale y escojes 10.04
<katarcos> y le das start
<Onicev> Si. Lo he visto. Es la version LTS.
<katarcos> si
<katarcos> esa es
<Onicev> Vaaale. Gracias
<Onicev> Y otra duda...
<Onicev> Cuando instale ubuntu 10.10 lo hice desde un DVD
<katarcos> y?
<Onicev> ¿Que diferencia hay entre ese DVD y el CD?
<katarcos> pues el dvd trae mas cosas .. mientras que el cd trae menos.. pero. luego las descargar en actualizaciones
<TrueNhero1> de openstreetmap e puede descargar algo?
<katarcos> no estoy seguro..creo ke es eso
<Onicev> He visto que hay CDs para gnome KDE, de x86 y de 64 bits, o sea 4 CDs diferentes
<katarcos> el cd trae gnome
<katarcos> por defecto
<Onicev> depende de que CD te descargues
<Onicev> Pero el DVD por l que he visto tambien trae gnome solo
<Onicev> y son 4 gigas frente a los 700 Mb del Cd
<katarcos> pero en cd luego de las cobra en descargas xD
<Onicev> Pues a la hora de actualizar, esto se tira un buen rato independientemente de si lo he instalado con DVD o con CD
<Onicev> Lo comento por que por ejemplo openSUSE en el DVD trae las opciones de carga como KDE o como GNOME
<Onicev> Ya se que es una distribucion diferente a esta
<Onicev> Pense que el DVD de Ubuntu tambien daria esas opciones
<katarcos> no se
<katarcos> no eh provado dvd
<Onicev> Yo si, y solo carga por defecto con Gnome
<Onicev> No es que me importe mucho ya uqe al parecer el escritorio Gnome es para torpes como yo
<Onicev> Y el KDE al parecer es para gente bastante mas metida en esto
<katarcos> jaja no.. la diferencia es que kde es mas vistoso y con mas efectos bla bla bla
<Onicev> Ah, entonces si solo es por la vistosidad y las filigranas... entonces he acertado con gnome
<Onicev> No me importan las filigranas
<katarcos> xD
<Onicev> Por cierto y una ultima duda. Es que me he acordado ahora
<Onicev> El programa Kooka es de KDE. ¿Se puede instalar en gnome?
<Onicev> ¿Hay alguna incompatibilidad?
<Gargadon> Onicev: ninguna
<Onicev> Bien. Entonces si me voy a la pagina oficial y sigo las instrucciones de carga... el programa deberia funcionar sin problemas
<Gargadon> Onicev: no está en los repositorios de ubuntu?
<Onicev> Pues no lo se
<Onicev> no he mirado
<Gargadon> Onicev: primero revise en synaptic o en el centro de software
<Onicev> solo he mirado por OCR y me salio ese programa
<Onicev> Y otra cosa. ¿Por que me sale su nick en amarillo?
<katarcos> jjaja
<katarcos> por nada
<Onicev> Es que me cuesta leerlo un monton
<katarcos> el tuyo me sale verde
<katarcos> xD
<katarcos> verde brillante xD
<Onicev> Pues yo lo estoy viendo en negro (el mio)
<katarcos> si po
<Gargadon> uso Xchat y todos los nicks los veo iguales
<Onicev> Y el resto excepto el de Gargadon que esta en amarillo
<Onicev> Yo uso tambien Xchat
<Onicev> y todos son iguales menos el suyo
<Onicev> Bueno. Ahora ya sale negro
<Onicev> No me importa el color siempre que se lea bien. Pero es que el amarillo sobre fondo blanco es una venganza para leer
<katarcos> jaja
<katarcos> no se
<katarcos> xd
<Onicev> He estado mirando en Synaptic lo de Kooka y me aparece Skanlite. Dice que va a ser el sucesor de Kooka
<Onicev> Pero nada de Kooka
<katarcos> talves necesitas un repositorio especifico
<Onicev> Puede ser si tu lo dices. Yo no estoy nada puesto con eso de los repositorios
<Onicev> Todavia soy muy novato
<katarcos> deja googleo
<Onicev> y lo poco que he ido haciendo ha sido despues de tragarme unos cuantos tutoriales en google
<Onicev> y alguna que otra ayudita aqui... que se agradece
<katarcos> abra la consola
<katarcos> o terminal
<Onicev> ya, ya se que es lo mismo
<katarcos> sudo apt-get install kooka
<katarcos> aver si sale
<Onicev> de momento me pide contraseña
<katarcos> escribela
<Onicev> Esta bloqueado. AL parecer hay otro proceso usando lo que sea
<katarcos> la contraseña que tienes en el pc
<Onicev> ya. ya.
<katarcos> no entiendo
<katarcos> que dice?
<Onicev> Un momento
<Gargadon> Onicev: si tienes abierto synaptic o el centro de software, cierralo
<Onicev> Eso es lo que iba a mirar
<jmanuel_cool> !ping
<kubot> pung
<Onicev_> Hola de nuevo. Creo que he cerrado mas cosas de la cuernta
<Onicev_> cuenta
<Onicev_> Efectivamente estaba Synaptic abierto
<katarcos> ok
<katarcos> ahora copia de nuevo eso en consola
<Onicev_> El paquete kooka no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia
<Onicev_> a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta, está obsoleto o sólo se
<Onicev_> encuentra disponible desde alguna otra fuente
<Onicev_> Sin embargo, los siguientes paquetes lo reemplazan:
<Onicev_>   skanlite
<katarcos> pues instala skanlite
<katarcos> o abre centro de software y buskas kooka alli
<Onicev_> Cuando se da una orden en el Terminal del tipo: sudo apt-get install kooka...
<Onicev_> ¿Que significa: sudo apt-get -y install kooka? La "-y"
<Onicev_> lo he visto antes en la instalacion de otros programas
<Onicev_> pero no se lo que significa o para que sirve
<katarcos> nose ke es -y pero sudo es para hacer la operacion como root o mejor dicho como admin
<katarcos> apt-get install da la orden instalar
<katarcos> kooka es el programa xD
<Onicev_> Si, eso lo se.
<katarcos> y entonces? xD
<windem> -y  Asume como Sí la respuesta a todas las preguntas y no pregunta nada
<Onicev_> Si entras en Slice of Linux muchas de las ordenes de instalacion las da con esa -y
<Onicev_> mmmmm
<Onicev_> gracias Windem
<windem> :-)
<windem> yo tampoco lo sabia, lo acabo de mirar en la ayuda
<Erika> katarco, te cuento que hasta el momento no arranca desde el usb se queda en el logo de ubuntu y nada
<Erika> intentaré nuevamente con el cd
<colo> alguna vez anduvo bien?
<Onicev_> ¿puedo saber de alguna manera los programas que se cargan al cargar ubuntu con escritorio KDE?
<Onicev_> Me refiero a los programas que se cargan por defecto
<Erika> leí por allí que lo mejor es instalar la versiòn de 64 bits aunque la máquina sea de 32 es cierto eso?
<Onicev_> Hola Erika. Lo mas probable es que no funcione la versioin de 64 en una maquina de 32
<Erika> ok, gracias onicev
<Onicev_> En cambio lo contrario si es posible
<Onicev_> En una maquina de 64 bits cargar un OS de 32
<Erika> katarcos sigues?
<Onicev_> El unico inconveniente te lo encontraras en que no podras aprovechar todo e potencial de tu equipo
<Erika> arranqué nuevamente con el cd
<Erika> nuevamente se colgó en la pantalla de  "dónde se encuentra?"
<colo> Erika, alguna vez anduvo bien ese cd?
<Onicev_> A lo mejor no es problema del CD. PUede ser problema de algun hardware que no soporta el sistema
<Erika> si, porque pude instalar anteriormente......probaré con otro cd
<colo> y anduvo bien?
<Onicev_> A mi me paso por culpa de la placa madre. Tuve que entrar en la Bios y cambiar un parametro
<Erika> como es eso, tal vez eso me pase a mi también
<Onicev_> se colgaba durante horas la instalacion. Tras el cambio iinstale el sistema sin  problemas
<Erika> que hiciste?
<Onicev_> En mi caso concreto, la tarjeta de video estaba configurada en la bios como PCI sin mas
<Onicev_> y la bios tenia otra opcion que era PCI-e.
<Onicev_> Como la tarjeta era una PCI Express
<Onicev_> cambie el parametro por logica
<Onicev_> y funciono
<Onicev_> Y con los USB se que tambien se pueden configurar en algunas placas madre
<Erika> que hiciste exactamente, me ayudas?
<Onicev_> Para entrar en la BIOS  de la placa madre tienes que reiniciar
<Erika> mi tarjeta es una nvidia serie 7, 7300
<Onicev_> De que tipo?
<Onicev_> PCI, AGP PCI e (express)...
<Erika> voy a revisar y te aviso
<Onicev_> Si el equipo es relativamente nuevo, lo logico es que sea una AGP o una PCI-e
<Onicev_> Pero el problema puede estar tambien en la configuracion del USB
<Onicev_> Y andar revolviendo por la Bios no es que me haga mucha gracia
<katarcos> es usb
<Onicev_> ¿que placa madre tienes?
<Erika> katarcos, cambié a otro cd y estoy tratando de instalar nuevamente
<Erika> mi placa es una foxcon
<Onicev_> pero el modelo
<katarcos> ok
<katarcos> a mi ya se me acabaron las ideas con eso
<katarcos> xD
<Erika> nuevamente se colgó, en el mismo lugar nuevo cd mismo problema
<Erika> de todas maneras agradezco mucho la ayuda de ustedes
<Erika> debe ser como dices onicev, un problema en el Bios
<Erika> entraré al Bios y te aviso
<Onicev_> Seguramente sera alguna configuracion
<Onicev_> pero ya te digo que revolver en la bios no es recomendable a menos que sepas lo que haces
<katarcos> yo lo poco que muevo mi bios es para activar el boot por usb xD
<katarcos> xD
<Erika> tengo alguna idea de como funciona
<Onicev_> Para entrar en ella, cuando arranques el equipo debes pulsar la tecla Delete de  manera continua
<Onicev_> llegara un momento en que se abra la pantalla de la bios
<katarcos> aveces es con f12
<Onicev_> una vez alli, para navegar lo haras con las teclas de las flechas o cursor
<Onicev_> y para cambiar las opciones, en la que tengas seleccionada la moveras con las techas av-pag re-pag
<Onicev_> y para aceptar la seleccion hecha pulsas enter
<Onicev_> Para salir de la bios seguramente en algun lugar de la pantalla te dara una referencia de como hacerlo.
<Erika> ok, estoy con el programa Everest, lo conoces.......mi tarjeta es foxconn662M(X)
<katarcos> casi siempre es con f10 guardando cambios
<Onicev_> normalmente es con esc
<Onicev_> No lo conozco
<katarcos> everest es de windows
<Erika> mi tarjeta de video es nvidia geforce 7300 GT (512 MB)
<Erika> si, estoy nuevamente en windows
<Erika> dónde veo si se trata de pci o pcie
<Onicev_> eso es lo que estaba buscandote yo ahora
<cousteau> Erika, no es pci
<cousteau> será pcie o bien agp
<Erika> ok, pero comom comrpuebo eso?
<cousteau> http://www.nvidia.es/page/geforce_7300.html -> es pci express
<Onicev_> erika
<Onicev_> vete a Inicio>Panel de control
<Erika> ok, gracias cousteau, intentare ver en el Bios ahora lo que dice onicev
<Onicev_> luego a sistema
<Onicev_> selecciona la pestaña Hardware
<Erika> estoy en bios
<Crash86> hola a todos
<katarcos> quieo hacer un maldito video tutorial.. pero no śe de ke hacerlo ajaj xD
<Onicev_> Selecciona administrador de dispositivos
<katarcos> crash86 hola
<Onicev_> Luego Adaptadores de pantalla
<Onicev_>  Te saldra la tarjeta
<Onicev_> pincha dos veces sobre ella
<Crash86> Hola Kartacos
<Onicev_> Y en la ventana tiene que salirte en "ubicacion" el tipo de conexion que tiene
<Erika> Onicev ya estoy en el BIOS pero no veo nada de la tarjeta o el parámetro que indicas.......dónde esta eso?
<Crash86> necesito ayuda
<Onicev_> Un momento
<katarcos> qye tienes crash86
<Crash86> algun voluntario
<katarcos> que
<Crash86> quiero configurar un router
<katarcos> creo que los otros estan ocupados.. te quedo yo xD
<katarcos> que router?
<katarcos> modelo
<Crash86> http://www.trendnet.com/emulators/TEW-651BR_V1.0R/status.html
<dabor> Crash86, pregunta en offtopic
<Crash86> en esa pagina sale como es el firware
<katarcos> crash86 teclea /joing #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<katarcos> alli te ayudo
<Onicev_> ¿Tienes una pestaña que se llame "Advanced"?
<katarcos> d  /join
<katarcos>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Erika> te refieres a advnaced biois features?
<Onicev_> Es que las placas madres cambian de unas a otras
<Erika> si, estoy dentro de esa pestaña justamente
<Onicev_> en la barra superior
<Onicev_> ¿hay algo que se llame PCIPnP?
<Onicev_> pero dentro de donde estas ya
<Erika> encontre la advanced chipset features
<Erika> aquí hay 2 opciones agp aperture size que esta en 64 MB y PCIE que está enabled
<Onicev_> Lo que tienes que encontrar es una linea (si es que la hay) llamada Primary Display Adapter
<Erika> ok, voy a buscar
<Onicev_> Esa linea te dara dos opciones: una es PCI y la otra PCI-E
<Onicev_> Yo seleccione la segunda
<Erika> no encuentro esa línea que me indicas
<Onicev_> Puede que tu placa no la traiga
<Erika> me parece que no
<Onicev_> Conste que yo en su dia fui mirando punto por punto sin cambiar nada hasta que encontre esa linea
<Onicev_> sabia que mi tarjeta era PCI-E y estaba mal configurada. Para Windows valia como estaba pero no para ubuntu
<TrueNhero1> kiero unos mapas de un archivo .img de garmin en svg
<colo> mm/ colo
<Onicev_> Bueno. He de dejaros por hoy. Ha sido un placer compartir este rato con vosotros
<Onicev_> saludos
<Erika> estoy revisando línea por línea peron nada
<Erika> colo, alguna idea?
<Onicev_> Quizas no venga en tu placa madre
<Onicev_> y el problema resida en otro lugar
<Erika> colo, por si acaso eres uruguayo?
<colo> nop
<Onicev_> saludos
<Onicev_> bye
<colo> bs aires
<colo> en  livecd tampoco arranca?
<Erika> ok, tengo un amigo que le dicen colo pero es uruguayo
<Erika> arranca pero se cualga cada vezs que intento instalar
<Erika> se cuelga siempre en la parte de "Dónde se encuentra"
<colo> y funciona en live?
<Erika> ya estoy hace varios días buscandoi una solución o alguna referencia a éste problema en internet pero nada y hoy justamente encontré éste salón de chat
<jmanuel_cool> Erika, ¿en que momentyo de la instalación se cuelga?
<Erika> jmanuel, justamente en la pantalla de "Dónde se encuentra", no me deja avanzar ni elegir mi lugar de residencia
<ivedci89> hay alguien de argentina aqui?
<colo> ivedci89, io
<ivedci89> es comun eso erica, debes tener paciencia...
<ivedci89> colo, de donde sos?
<Erika> ya lo intenté con 3 cds distintos y un usb y siempre lo mismo
<colo> bs as
<Erika> además cuando instalé sólamente ubuntu me funcionó sin problemas, al parecer el windows es lo que me perjudica
<ivedci89> la lectora anda bien Erika ?
<jmanuel_cool> Erika, hay otra opción, que bajes el cd "alternate", es una instalación en modo consola (no te asustes, es mas sencilla de lo que se oye)
<ivedci89> yo de mercedes provincia de bs as colo
<Erika> ok, te sigo
<jmanuel_cool> Erika, es especial para casos renuentes
<Erika> dónde bajo ese cd alternate?
<Erika> pero es completo y todo.....yo ya tengo las particiones necesarias hechas
<jmanuel_cool> Erika, pero ¿lo instalaste con el alternate?
<ivedci89> como que "renuente" ? me interesa eso de alternate
<Erika> supongo que no, me bajé el ubuntu 10.10 y lo grabé a distintos dvds
<ivedci89> grabalo en CD
<colo> los dvd que probaste son del mismo archivo de origen?
<Erika> si
<ivedci89> usa otro archivo origen...
<colo> la suma de verificacion te dio bien
<ivedci89> colo eso es una pregunta para erika?
<Erika> +?
<Erika> ok, estoy en windows nuevamente, dónde bajo ese alternate?
<ivedci89> al arranque del live cd... tienes opcion de "comprobar el disco"
<colo> Erika, quizqs el archivo de origen esta corrupto
<Erika> puede que tengas razón
<colo> Erika, o la lectora tambien puede ser
<Erika> te parece que vuelva a bajar el archivo?
<ivedci89> Erika: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<colo> Erika, yo empezaria por ahi, o si tenes otro ubuntu probalo
<ivedci89> tienes 64bits?
<ivedci89> Erika:
<Erika> pero esa versión es la 10.04
<Erika> tengo 32 bits
<ivedci89> si, es lo màs estable Erika...
<colo> esa anda muy bien
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> ahora te va un link directo...
<ivedci89> Erika: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<Erika> leí también que es posible instalar el ubuntu sin utilizar cd ni usb, como funciona eso
<ivedci89> desde windows, con wudi... es online
<ivedci89> o sea, wudi es un soft para windows, que descarga de internet el sistema y te lo ionstala
<Erika> y funciona bien?, es decir podré hacer una instalación completa y de forma correcta con las particiones y todo?
<ivedci89> Yo nunca lo probé instalado, pero he visto que lo hicieron por youtube...
<ivedci89> no me arriesgaria yo desde windows... haz una instalacion limpia desde el live CD... con la imagen iso correctamente grabada: Erika: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<Erika> ok, eso haré.....gracias
<ha_ny> hola,  el unrar de ubuntu tiene problemas con palabras con ñ, no deja extraer
<katarcis> si.. con ñ y lapalbras con tilde
<katarcis> palabras
<ha_ny> valla, no sabía eso de las tildes; cómo arreglo eso?
<ivedci89> Erika: prueba descargar otra vez esto: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso    y entonces grabarlo a un CD... e instalar este, es el 10.04 desktop ... no creo que te de problemas... haz instalacion limpia...
<katarcis> a mi si me extrean.. lo que no puedo hacer es copiarlas y pegarlas.. entonces les doy propiedades y les quito la letra con tilde o la
<katarcis> ñ
<jmanuel_cool> Erika, ivedci89 busquen aca: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/release/
<ha_ny> te refieres renombrarlo? creo que ya lo he probado y nada
<Erika> ya estoy descargando el alternate que me indicaste
<ivedci89> jmanuel_cool ,  ya sabemos, es que suele dar problemas en algunos equipos la 10.10
<ivedci89> lo he comprobado yo mismo
<ha_ny> realmente no quiero tener que instalar el winrar con wine u.u solo por un problema de incompatibilidad de idioma
<katarcis> tienes rar
<katarcis> zip
<ha_ny> que?
<jmanuel_cool> ivedci89, ok
<jmanuel_cool> ha_ny, puedes instalar 7z y 7z-full desde los repos, ese abre archivos .rar
<katarcis> ha_ny o mejor descomprimes por terminal
<katarcis> no te tira error asi
<ha_ny> no me vale, solo quería saber si hay una solucion a esto, no quiero instalar mas nada, si es defectuoso pues lo es y yasta
<ha_ny> valla bug
<ha_ny> disculpas, es que siempre pasa lo mismo con este gestor
<xangua> usa otro entonces
<colo> libertad numero 3
<jmanuel_cool> ha_ny, hazme caso, instala 7z desde synaptic
<ha_ny> no es una opción, este lo uso para otras cosas, y la verdad no quiero instalar dos programas para hacer lo mismo, me pone de los nervios
<ha_ny> pero el 7z que es una gui?
<ha_ny> yo creo que tengo eso para usar con el gestor
<jmanuel_cool> ha_ny, o ya, de plano si lo que no quieres es instalar mas nada; el 7es portable, incluso para linux
<xangua> ha_ny: no es gui, simplemente añade las funciones de 7zip al archivador
<jmanuel_cool> !google 7z portable linux | ha_ny
<elvin> Hola!, Cómo les va por hay?
<kubot> El Mejor Compresor - 7-Zip - Portable - (No kgb) - Taringa!: <http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/1728504/El-Mejor-Compresor---7-Zip---Portable---_No-kgb_.html>; 7zip portable [1 link] - Taringa!: <http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/6910279/7zip-portable-_1-link_.html>; Descargar 7-Zip Portable gratis: <http://7-zip-portable.softonic.com/descargar>; 7-Zip Portable - Descargar: (2 more messages)
<ha_ny> aqui me dice que ya lo tengo añadido al archivador, entonces, si desintalo rar e instalo 7z va a ser igual?
<ha_ny> 7zip*
<jmanuel_cool> ha_ny, si, pero para que 7z abra los .rar debes instalar el que dice 7z-full
<xangua> y desinstalar unrar
<ha_ny> ok entonces supongo que para que sea en limpio tendre que quitar todos los que lee 7zip
<jmanuel_cool> ha_ny, perdón, el portable se llama peazip
<jmanuel_cool> !google peazip portable linux | ha_ny
<kubot> Aplicaciones Portables Linux - Taringa!: <http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/1519347/Aplicaciones-Portables-Linux.html>; PeaZip - Descargar: <http://peazip-portable.softonic.com/>; Algunas aplicaciones portables para LInux recopilacion de algunas ...: <http://www.buenmaster.com/?a=1478>; Descargar PeaZip Portable (gratis): <http://es.kioskea.net/download/descargar-13827-peazip- (2 more messages)
<ha_ny> el unzip también lo quito?
<Erika> alguién probó el unetbootin?
<ha_ny> jmanuel_cool: gracias, pero no quiero tener dos programas que cumplan la misma funcion
<m4v> jmanuel_cool: usa el google de verdad y pega el link, estás usando mal !google
<jmanuel_cool> Erika, yope ¿por?
<ha_ny> y si el problema lo tiene el file roller?
<jmanuel_cool> m4v, sorry
<m4v> jmanuel_cool: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot#Búsquedas
<Erika> porque estaba pensando hacer la isntalación desde el disco duro
<jmanuel_cool> Erika, ahhhh, asi no lo he probado nunca
<jmanuel_cool> sólo para instalar en pendrives
<Erika> creo que lo probaré, lo que no se es si me tomará las particiones que hice para el linux
<jmanuel_cool> m4v, gracias (huy, ya van dos en el mismo día, mejor reviso a ver que esta pasando)
<Erika> y tampoco sé que versión elegir ya que no tiene la 10.10 dektop sino sólamente la live
<jmanuel_cool> Erika, versión desktop = live (a menos que diga desktop-alternate)
<Erika> que te parece, hago la prueba?
<ChillOut_Dreams> menudo rollo este que no me entero
<Erika> lo malo es que sólo me permite elegir un disco para la instalación y no sé como hacer el resto de las particiones necesarias desde windows
<Erika> ya que sólo puedo formatear como ntfs o fat32
<ChillOut_Dreams> Hola! alguien sabe decirme como puedo entrar al chat de terra atravez de Xchat IRC?
<ChillOut_Dreams> joer no me entero de nada
<dabor> ChillOut_Dreams, terra de donde?
<ChillOut_Dreams> de españa
<jmanuel_cool> Erika, ¿puedes entrar con el live de ubuntu? es decir; sin intentar instalar
<jmanuel_cool> ChillOut_Dreams, creo que no se puede (la verdad que no sepo)
<Erika> si
<ChillOut_Dreams> estoy intentando entrar atraves de irc al chat de mi zona pero no tengo ni idea como funciona lo de los irc en linux
<m4v> ChillOut_Dreams: terra tiene servidores IRC?
<ChillOut_Dreams> si
<dabor> ChillOut_Dreams, ni idea pero me imagino que deberia ser irc.terra.es
<xangua> el cual es......con eso te debería bastar
<ChillOut_Dreams> de echo el chat nuevo de terra.es está sobre irc
<m4v> ChillOut_Dreams: IRC funciona igual tanto en linux como en windows, tienes que indicar el server donde conectarte
<Erika> jmanuel_cool,  si puedo
<ChillOut_Dreams> la cosa es que me sale una lista de servidores pero no tengo ni idea de donde conectarme esto es nuevo para mi
<dabor> ChillOut_Dreams, el de terra no está, hay que agregarlo
<ChillOut_Dreams> buf! pues lo tengo complicado entonces
<dabor> ChillOut_Dreams, es bastante intuitivo, dale un amirada al menu de xchat
<dabor> ChillOut_Dreams, en lista de redes
<ChillOut_Dreams> si ya veo
<ChillOut_Dreams> añadir
<ChillOut_Dreams> pero no se lo que hay que poner :-(
<jmanuel_cool> Erika, entonces inicia sesión con el live; ejecuta el gparted y crea las particiones desde allí; luego inicias sesión en windows y ejecutas el unetbootin, si funciona bien nos lo haces saber
<Erika> ok
<dabor> ChillOut_Dreams, ya te lo pasé antes servidor = irc.terra.es
<ChillOut_Dreams> me pone que está mal
<Erika> jmanuel_cool ya tengo las particiones creadas pero desde el unetbootin sólo me permite elegir el disco c, que hago entonces?
<jmanuel_cool> Erika, entonces no puedes usar el unetbootin asi
<Erika> ok, gracias les aviso como me fue
<jmanuel_cool> Erika, bajate el dvd completo de la dirección que te pasé y seleccionas la opción "instalación modo texto"
<jmanuel_cool> es posible que pases del error y punto
<ChillOut_Dreams> se fue jeje
<katarcis> tengo una pequeña pregunta
<katarcis> como se llama esto que ponen en el escritorio que da datos sobre el sistema?
<katarcis> que es transparente
<katarcis> bonito
<xangua> conky
<katarcis> gracias
<katarcis> esta en los repositorios?
<xangua> si
<katarcis> y como lo configuro
<katarcis> ya lo tengo..
<xangua> pss hay guías por todos lados, u otras vías más fáciles como Conky Colors http://tinyurl.com/ch9hro
<xangua> o al menos yo solo he provado ese, otras formas que no he probado las han mencionado en los blogs omg!ubuntu! y webupd8
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> alguien me podra hechar una mano?
<ubuntu> para instalar xampp
<ubuntu> me podran ayudar a intalar xampp
<xangua> !xampp
<kubot> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<ubuntu> alh¡guen habla español
<jmanuel_cool> ubuntu, casi todo el mundo ¿por?
<xangua> mmm pues el bot no
<jmanuel_cool> xangua, por eso dice "casi"
<colo> http://www.frikio.com.ar/remera/remera-100-linux.html
<Guest8108> hola todos, estoy tratando de solucionar un tema de variables de entorno desde la mañana y no puedo
<Guest8108> en ubuntu 10.0. Me pueden ayudar?
<Guest8108> 10.04
<dzup2> explica variables de entorno
<Guest8108> hola, gracias
<Guest8108> este es el link
<Guest8108> http://pastebin.com/HdX8Ekvh
<Guest8108> lo qu esucede es que no logro guardar variables de entorno. En el paste bin que paso, agregué las tres últimas lineas a mi ~./profile
<Guest8108> en definitiva, no se guardar variables de entorno
<deviant> Hola a todos
<deviant> pregunta: cuando leo lo que me sale en el comando lshw, en *Memory me sale UNCLAIMED, como arreglo eso...???
<deviant> alguien que me ayude...? :P
<esteban_> hola. No puedo guardar variables de entorno en ubuntu 10.04.  Agregué las últimas tres líneas a mi ./profile  (http://pastebin.com/HdX8Ekvh), pero no funciona  :(
<esteban_> m epueden ayudar plis?
<deviant> pregunta: cuando leo lo que me sale en el comando lshw, en *Memory me sale UNCLAIMED, como arreglo eso...???
<pablocastellanos> Hola, tengo un problema con metapost, no hay nada en los manuales ni en ubuntuforums.org
<xMonty_> hola a todos los presentes
<Guest10732> ayuda para instalar un paquete local desde consola
<dzup2> charrua: es .deb?
<charrua> si
<charrua> es el network manager para poder conectarme
<dzup2> sudo dpkg -i el.deb
<charrua> no tengo gdebi ni synaptic
<charrua> el es el nombre del paquete
<dzup2> si
<dorel> como instalo la IDE de mono ?
<charrua> da error
<dorel> en lugar de -i escribe install
<charrua> yo le pongo todo el nombre network-manager-gnome
<dzup2> sudo apt-get install monodevelop
<dorel> seria sudo dpkg install network-manager-gnome
<dorel> seria sudo dpkg install network-manager-gnome.deb
<dzup2> asi, perdon
<dzup2> grax dorel
<charrua> todavia no puedo usar sudo
<charrua> hasta que no configure mi usuario
<dorel> mono ya contiene las herramientas de monotouch y monodroid ?
<dorel> son libres, o como se las puedo agregar ?
<dzup2> dorel: apt-cache search mono|more   <--buscalo
<dzup2> dorel: en quequieras instalar: sudo apt-get install  paq1 paq2 paq3 etc
<ivedci89-desktop> VBoxManage startvm "mini-XP"
<dorel> pues no me aparecen las demas tools para touch ni droid
<Linda> hola muchachos
<charrua> hola linda
<Linda> quisiera saber como hacer para que cualquier aplicacion que yo empieze sea minimizada automaticamente
<Linda> por qeu cuando autoarranco aplicaciones tales como thunderbird no quiero que me aparesca la ventana de thunderbird si no el icon en el panel
<TrueNhero1> kiero unos mapas de un archivo .img de garmin en svg
<Guest690000> yo kiero crysis warhead en ubuntu
<TrueNhero1> como suspendo desde el terminal?
<Guest690000> TrueNhero1 pm-suspend
<TrueNhero1> Guest690000: no importa que sea xfce?
<Guest690000> mmm creo q no
<TrueNhero> gracias Guest690000
<Guest690000> denada ;)
<TrueNhero> si le agrego eso a gshutdown tengo que ponerle el sudo aunque haya ejecutado el gshutdown con gksudo?
<Guest690000> mmmm ahi no se jejej
<TrueNhero> sudo apt-get upgrade xubuntu-desktop esta bien el comando?
<Guest690000> donde sale upgrade es install
<Triviox> hay forma de instalar el xfde o kde sin todoosss lo programas que traen:..? solo el entorno, ningun prog extra..
<TrueNhero> ya lo tengo instalado
<Guest690000> Trivios busca xfce en el gestor de paquetes
<Triviox> yo preg xq quiero probar xfce y kde pero no todo lo que trae :S..desp los quiero quitar y me quedan muchos prog de mas en gnome
<Triviox> grax guest, instalando solo xfce o kde desde el gestoy bastará?
<Triviox> gestor*
<Guest690000> kde nose
<Guest690000> xfce si
<Triviox> Oks!!
<Triviox> nos vmos y grax again!
<kris_> hola necesito ayuda
<kris_> hay alguien
<Guest690000> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<kris_> quiero conectar mi modem de tigo pl72 a mi ubuntun 9.10
<Guest690000> kris_ esto puede funcionar http://www.guatewireless.org/os/linux/como-conectarse-al-internet-con-el-modem-huawei-usb-e226/
<nocho> zzzzz
<Guest69000> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<mosh> Una duda, cual es la tecla super en ubuntu
<mosh> ??????????????????????
<linoge> ah?
<linoge> que es la tecla super?
<linoge> la que tiene el simbolo de windows?
<mosh> no  tengo idea
<mosh> por eso pregunte
<linoge> mmm
<linoge> creo que es alt, que intentas hacer?
<linoge> alt+f1 da el menu, alt+f2 es para correr un comando...
<linoge> ahi varios atajos, estan en sistema->preferencias->atajos de teclado o algo asi
<Tarrasquero> marcriera: es la de windows
<Tarrasquero> perdon mosh
<Jakeukalane> hola, me sale un error de que no se ha terminado de desinstalar un programa
<Jakeukalane> y he eliminado todo rastro de programa en mi ordenador
<Jakeukalane> donde modifico los archivos necesarios para que deje de pensar apt-get que mi ordenador sigue teniendo ese programa instalado???
<Jakeukalane> hola?
<linoge> hola
<jordi_> hola
<jordi_> existe algun desfragmentador ntfs para linux?
<erUSUL> no
<jordi_> ok gracias
<erUSUL> debes usar windows o algun livecd que tenga alguna herramienta adecuada
<jordi_> vale
<jordi_> lo miraré
<jordi_> no encuentro mas que ultimate boot cd
<jordi_> bueno. xp live
<jordi_> linux nada
<erUSUL> jordi_: http://www.ubcd4win.com/contents.htm
<erUSUL> joseluis: un par de segundos en ggogle ;P
<Ka0os> Buen Día a todos en la Sala
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> cuando intento convertir de jpg a pdf me da un fallo de segmentación
<fosco_> Jakeukalane: cambia de herramienta
<Jakeukalane> utilizo convert
<Jakeukalane> que otras opciones hay?
<Ka0os> se pude hacer pdf una imagen?
<Jakeukalane> se supone que sí
<fosco_> Jakeukalane: gimp mismo
<Jakeukalane> con convert *.jpg out.pdf
<Jakeukalane> ok
<Jakeukalane> no sabía que gimp importaba a pdf
<Ka0os> bueno el simpre hecho de al grabarla le indiques el formato en qu ela deseas
<fosco_> imagemagik tambien aunque creo que el convert es de imagemagik
<Jakeukalane> si
<Jakeukalane> porque gimp no tiene línea de comandos no?
<Ka0os> y para que quieres convertir una imagen en PDF?
<fosco_> no
<Jakeukalane> no sólo una, sino 948
<Ka0os> para que?
<Jakeukalane> hombre pues para poder verlo con un visor de pdf..    son imágenes de un libro
<Ka0os> ok pero si creas un pdf alli  vas metiendo las imagenes
<Ka0os> para que complicarlo de esa manera
<Jakeukalane> mmmm, pensaba que era la manera más sencilla
<Jakeukalane> como creo un pdf?
<Ka0os> imagina tomar cada imagen convertirla y luego meterla en solo documento
<fosco_> con openoffice por ejmplo
<Jakeukalane> ka0s, con convert que es el comando que no me funciona lo hubiera hecho de una tacada
<Jakeukalane> ok
<Ka0os> http://www.techtear.com/2006/12/09/software-libre-para-crear-pdf/
<Jakeukalane> a vosotros os funciona el comando convert?
<fosco_> nuna lo he usado
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<Ka0os> http://www.webadictos.com.mx/2007/12/24/programas-gratuitos-para-editar-y-crear-documentos-pdf/
<cousteau> convert es de imagemagick (o de graphicsmagick)
<cousteau> for imagen in *.png; do convert "$imagen" "$imagen.pdf"; done
<cousteau> (no sé qué tal convierte a PDF el convert)
<Ka0os> :( veo poco practico estar convirtiendo todas esas imagenes
<Ka0os> pero si lo vas hacer, haz un script
<Ka0os> :( 948 ufffffff
<cousteau> o a lo mejor   convert *.png todas_las_imagenes.pdf
<Ka0os> pero habria que ver el tamaño de esas imagenes
<Ka0os> ¿le soportara el pc una operacion asi?
<Ka0os> yo trabajo con imagenes
<Ka0os> y es una de las cosas que mas consume  requerimientos en un pc
<cousteau> lo hace proporcionalmente al tamaño de la imagen (imagen pequeña = página pequeña)
<cousteau> (ah, tamaño en cuanto a consumo de recursos... no creo que pase nada)
<cousteau> Ka0os, si tarda 1 centésima de segundo en convertir 1 imagen... ¿cuánto puede tardar en convertir 100?
<cousteau> *1000
<Ka0os> me refiero al momento que realice la converción
<Ka0os> eso depende de el tamaño que tenga al imagen a convertir
<Ka0os> http://www.linuxblogger.com.ar/2011/01/modificar-un-pdf-con-inkscape-en-ubuntu.html  Jakeukalane  mira esto
<Jakeukalane> son imágenes de un tamaño más o menos normal
<Jakeukalane> bueno, voy a reiniciar y ahora pruebo lo que me has pasado Ka0os, muchas gracias
<franky_> buenas?
<Jakeukalane> muchas gracias por la ayuda
 * xoan buenas
 * alexneb a comer!! hambreeee
<satonio> buenas
<satonio> estoy teniendo problemas al instalar ubuntu 10.04 en un portatil
<satonio> bueno al instalar no
<satonio> no para de hacer scroll hacia abajo todo el rato
<satonio> he probado a desactivar el touchpad y entonces tampoco puedo usar un raton usb
<satonio> al estar todo el rato con el scroll no puedo muchas veces cambiar la ventana activa y demas
<satonio> alguna idea?
<Ka0os> Buen Día sr. _xen_
<Jakeukalane> al final lo hice en otro ordenador con el comando convert *.jpg out.pdf
<fosco_> buenas
<granjero> hola, tengo un server que todas las noches hace un backup con tar y comprime con gz. hoy me piden un archivo que perdieron. cual es la forma mas facil de obternerlo?
<granjero> porque le di 2 clicks al archivo pero pesa 12GB y tarda un año el gestor de archivadores para levantarlo por red
<fosco_> granjero, usando tar desde linea de comandos ganarás mucho tiempo
<granjero> voy a ver fosco
<granjero> algun truco o que flag usar?
<fosco_> lo mejor es man tar y mirarte las opciones principales
<granjero> ahi estoy haciendo eso
<granjero> el tema es que no estoy encontrando como extraer un solo archivo
<granjero> es un archivo de open office
<granjero> porque si pongo tar x archivo.tar me descomprime todo
<granjero> tar -t datos-2011-02-03.tar.gz > datos-2011-02-03.txt esto me crea un archivo de texto con el contenido del tar?
<granjero> como era la sintaxis para que el resultado de un archivo se imprima en un archivo de texto
<granjero> como era la sintaxis para que el resultado de un comando se imprima en un archivo de texto
<fosco_> comando > archivo
<alebak> Hola!
<alebak> alguien que me ayude... he configurado un servidor FTP con PureFTPd, pero no me funciona la conexión pasiva
<alebak> ya ajuste en la configuración los rango de los puertos Pasivos, reinicio el servicio
<alebak> y el filezilla me dice ECONNECTED aborted
<fosco_> pruebalo primero desde localhost
<alebak> ;(
<fosco_> para descartar problemas de configuracion de firewall/router
<marcos_> ubuntu-mx
<marcos_> fuck
<marcos_> alguna persona sabe si hotmail bloquea a los usuarios de firefox ? no puedo entrar a hotmail
<erUSUL> marcos_: a mi no me da problemas
<marcos_> erUSUL, existe antonces algunas restricciones altimamente en las actualizaciones de ubuntu ? por que ayer formatie mi pc y le puse hoy el chrome y ni con ese puedo entrar a hotmail
<marcos_> erUSUL, si me muestra la pagina, y pongo user y pass pero despues ya no me muestra nada
<xangua> no, será problema de los servidores de hotmail o tu proveedor
<marcos_> erUSUL, de echo tampoco abre mi emesene ! si abre el soft pero no se conecta
<marcos_> xangua, pero esto tiene desde el viernes ! tanto tiempo ?
<marcos_> hoy es lunes
<marcos_> Estoy en México y ustedes ?
<[GuS]> Tu ISP puede estar fallando también marcos_... inclusive en la resolución quizás de DNSs
<brayan> hola nesecito ayuda
<marcos_> mmm creo que marcare entonces a mi ISP
<brayan> mis navegadore no quiere abrir la web de facebook no se por que algien me puede explicar por que pasa eso
<fosco_> brayan, da algun mensaje de error?
<brayan> dice que no se puede abrir
<brayan> tambien el la web de hotmail
<fosco_> dirá mas cosas
<brayan> estoy entrado
<brayan> a hotmail
<brayan> para ponele el mensaje que me dice
<brayan> Bad Request (Invalid Header Name)
<brayan> eso me sale
<brayan> yo tenia 10.4
<brayan> y tambien me lo asi
<brayan> y aun sigue en 10.10
<alebak> fosco_, pero cómo averiguo el tipo de conexión?
<alebak> lo estoy haciendo por consola
<fosco_> alebak, el tipo de conexion de que
<alebak> fosco_, del ftp ¿cómo sé si esta en modo pasivo? lo hice a través de la línea de comando ftp
<fosco_> ni idea
<alebak> /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/PassivePortRange
<alebak>  ahi tengo los puertos para el modo pasivo que son 50000 a 50100
<alebak> y en el firewall abrí esos puertos TCP
<brayan> Bad Request (Invalid Header Name) me sale este error cunado entro a a hotmail y el facebook no me entra me manda a otra direccion
<alebak> pero se queda listando el directorio y luego saca el error ECONNECTED aborted
<brayan> ayuda
<brayan> por favor
<brayan> Bad Request (Invalid Header Name) me sale este error cunado entro a a hotmail y el facebook no me entra me manda a otra direccion
<brayan> Bad Request (Invalid Header Name) me sale este error cunado entro a a hotmail y el facebook no me entra me manda a otra direccion
<brayan> ayuda por favor algien sabe que puedo aser para
<brayan> que no me de este error
<cousteau> brayan, ni idea, nunca había visto ese error
<cousteau> es la página de hotmail, no? no estás usando un programa para ver el correo
<brayan> nop
<PakoTM> Wenas...
<PakoTM> tardes
<PakoTM> xD
<brayan> lo que are serra renicial el model
<brayan> y miraver aver si ahy alguna configuracion malicioza
<granjero> hola, una pregunta
<chicomonte> hola mundo
<juanito1> hi
<th_> hola
<chicomonte> que paginas o blos me recomiendan
<fosco_> blos? :)
<th_> lol you language is funny
<th_> so any new burrito recipes?
<fosco_> chicomonte, pues eso depende de lo que estés buscando
<chicomonte> de cualquier cosa
<PakoTM> de blos creo k en la gran via hay una sala k hacen unos campeonatos muy buenos y to...
<chicomonte> eso si siempre de linux
<PakoTM> a yah jejeje sorry
<diegosachicaherr> hola
<fosco_> chicomonte, puedes empezar por www.planetubuntu.es y luego ya vas buscando lo que a ti te guste
<PakoTM> diegosachicaherr] hola
<chicomonte> gracias
<diegosachicaherr> soy nuevo en linux me pueden explicar para que sirve xchat
<fosco_> diegosachicaherr, para conectar a redes de IRC
<PakoTM> http://xchat.org/
<muerto7> buenas
<diegosachicaherr> como solucionar la lentitud del internet en ubuntu 10.10???
<fosco_> primero habría que averiguar cual es el problema
<fosco_> en principio la velocidad de "internet" no depende del sistema operativo que uses
<diegosachicaherr> que navegador wed me recomiendan??
<enter7660> chrome
<enter7660> es super veloz
<Ka0os> avant browser
<Ka0os> seamonkey
<Ka0os> mozilla
<fosco_> diegosachicaherr, cualquiera de los habituales van bien en linux, firefox, opera, chromium...
<Jelou> Buenas tardes
<chicomonte> buenas
<Jelou> tengo ubuntu en una particion de un disco pero el mbr esta en otro disco que he quitado, como puedo recuperarlo en el disco que ha quedado?
<Jelou> ahora estoy con puppy desde usb pero no lo consigo
<cousteau> Jelou, reinstalando el grub
<cousteau> como si hubieses puesto windows y te lo hubiese borrado
<cousteau> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Juankof> !man
<kubot> (man <command> [--rel <release>] [--lang <language>]) -- Displays a manual page from the Ubuntu Manpage Repository.
<Jelou> deberia usar una distribucion live, pero no consigo bootear ubuntu desde usb y puppy creo que tiene grub 1
<Jelou> sabeis si los verbatim dan problemas? me dice Boot error y no encuentro el fallo
 * alexneb_ tira pa casa.. un saludo!!!
<fosco_> Jelou, posiblemente la iso esté mal descargada
<cousteau> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Jelou> voy a seguir probando...
<flashQarl> hola buenas, alguien me podría explicar que hace el primer bloque que aparece al ejecutar "ls -l"?
<flashQarl> es decir, el orden que llevan  tal, se que son permisos pero... :S
<flashQarl> drwxr-xr-x 2 qarl qarl 4096 2011-02-07 20:03 Descargas
<flashQarl> de esa línea por ejemplo
<flashQarl> nadie?
<dannyLopez> buenas tengo este problema al instalar chrome por terminal google-chrome-stable : Depende: libgconf2-4 pero no es instalable
<xangua> y porque no chromium¿ ya viene en los repositorios
<dannyLopez> xangua: sudo apt-get install chromium ?
<m4v> chromium-browser creo que es
<xangua> chromium-browser-l10n
<m4v> ese para las traducciones, necesitas las 2
<dannyLopez> si tengo el .deb como lo puedo instalar desde consola?
<m4v> dannyLopez: sudo dpkg -i archivo.deb
<m4v> dannyLopez: funcionó?
<dannyLopez> no
<m4v> hiciste "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"? tiene que andar
<dannyLopez> No se puede encontrar ningún paquete cuyo nombre o descripción coincida con "chromium-browser"n
<m4v> que Ubuntu tienes? Maverick?
<dannyLopez> 10.10
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<m4v> dannyLopez: fijate si tienes los repositorios universe activados desde el synaptic
<seyacat> estoy tratando de grabar mi desktop con sonido, pero e probado todas las formas y nada, e visto que en la 10.10 han desaparecido el /dev/dsp  y estoy banqueado
<Tarrasquero> seyacat: revisaste alsamixer?
<seyacat> si esta todo al 100
<Tarrasquero> el micro es usb?
<flashQarl> puede alguien explicarme como va lo de los permisos, ejemplo 777
<flashQarl> a que se refiere cada bit y tal?
<flashQarl> ando liado con eso :S
<erUSUL> !permissions
<kubot> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<erUSUL> ma chmod
<erUSUL> !man chmod
<kubot> chmod | chmod cambia los permisos de cada fichero dado según modo, que puedeser o bien una representación simbolica de los cambios a realizar, o bien un ... | Prueba « man chmod » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/es/man1/chmod.1.html
<seyacat> si pues parece que a marchado el /dev/dsp y por eso muchos programas no tienen sonido :(
<erUSUL> seyacat: /dev/dsp es una interfaz del pleistoceno. va siendo hora de cambiar ;P
<Katarcis> Hola como estan
<charrua> hola bien y tu
<Katarcis> Bien :)
<seyacat> erUSUL: yo no tendo problema con que lo cambien, solamente busco la forma de grabar el desktop con audio y no la encuentro
<nadeiz> hola
<erUSUL> hola
<nadeiz> poca charla por aqui, no?
<Katarcis> esto no es para charlar
<Katarcis> es para soporte
<nadeiz> ok
<Katarcis> para charlar puedes entrar a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Katarcis> para hablar de cualquier tema
<nadeiz> poco soporte por aqui no?
<Katarcis> yo acabe de llegar.. no se si estan preguntando o no
<erUSUL> nadeiz: si; soporte aqui
<nadeiz> entre para ver si aprendia un poco
<nadeiz> para ver que problemas tenia la peña
<Katarcis> que necesitas saber
<nadeiz> solo para aprender de los problemas de los demas
<Katarcis> alguien acá ya probo el debian 6 ?
<nadeiz> por ejemplo, eso el debian 6
<Katarcis> debian 6 salio ayer.. o antier no se..
<Katarcis> lo estoy probando
<Katarcis> esta regular.. tengo muchos problemas u.u
<seyacat> nadeiz: aqui hacen pruguntas de problemas muy puntuales, creo que es dificil aprender aca, mejor buscate un buen foro
<granjero> hola aqui un problema. tengo un .tar.gz corrupto. estoy corrienco gzrecover
<granjero> pero me genera un archivo .tar.recover
<granjero> como se hacia para hacer que un proceso se ejecute en segundo plano para que me deje la consola libre para segiur trabajndo?
<chicomonte> comando & exit
<erUSUL> chicomonte: exit sobra. sino saldra del shell
<chicomonte> yo asi ago con guake
<muerto7> buenas
<muerto7> alguien sabe como hacer un servidor de correo en ubuntu 9.10
<erUSUL> instalando y configurando postfix o exim4 ?
<muerto7> si..
<muerto7> para correo externo
<muerto7> con smtp
<muerto7> he tratado varias veces pero no hay caso
<muerto7> por que de todos los tutoriales que he leido
<muerto7> ninguno esta dirigido a un usuario basico
<muerto7> por ejemplo
<erUSUL> muerto7: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Servidores#Servidores_de_correo
<erUSUL> muerto7: un usuario basico no deberia de correr y administar su propio servidor de correo
<muerto7> claro, pero es para aprender... alguna vez tambien me dijeron que red har 5 era para expertos
<muerto7> pero si no lo usas, nunca aprendes
<muerto7> me explico ?
<erUSUL> si quieres aprender tienes que dejar de ser un usuario básico ... :)
<erUSUL> muerto7: sigue una de las guias si tienes algun problema en concreto pregunta aqui
<satonio> buenas
<muerto7> [erUSUL] gracias...
<muerto7> bueno
<muerto7> te comento que tengo instalado postfix y todo eso
<muerto7> pero cuando reinicio los servicios me da un error
<muerto7> dejame que enciuenda el otro computador y te digo cual es
<satonio> tengo problemas con ubuntu, esta tarde no arranca. tras poner los datos del login se queda en negro, y a veces vuelve o no al login y muestra una pantalla abajo a la derecha que dice algo como que las opciones predeterminadas de gestor de energia no se instalaron bien
<satonio> alguna idea?
<dabor> muerto7, si usas ip dinamica, normalmente las tienen baneadas por el spam
<satonio> por cierto, me conecto por wifi, como me conecto a la wifi que tenia configurada por linea de comandos?
<SHHH> tengo un problema con Dansguardians en ubuntu
<SHHH> Dansguardian es un filtro parental para http
<SHHH> ¿Como bloqueo las webs proxys tipo anonymouse.org hidemiass.com etc etc?
<SHHH> ...
<SHHH> me parece que me he equivocado haciendo esa pregunta aqui
<SHHH> no encuento apenas en internet
<chicomonte> quien tiene la solucion al descomprimir archivos con tildes o ñ
<cousteau> SHHH, la verdad es que sí... preguntas de software específico y poco conocido es raro que te dén soporte
<cousteau> (mira a ver si ese programa tiene otro canal IRC, aunque sea en inglés)
<SHHH> lo que busco es ideas para reglas
<SHHH> he bloqueado proxy anonim* glype etc
<SHHH> en fin
<SHHH> me voy a probar en otro irc
<cousteau> no sé qué sistema de reglas usa ese programa ni qué hace exactamente, así que ni idea
<chicomonte> quien tiene la solución al descomprimir archivos con tildes o ñ
<Katarcis> chicomonte .. creo que lo unico es descomprimir por consola y luego cambiarle los nombres
<chicomonte> no hay solucion entonces
<chicomonte> gracias
 * Tukeke está escuchando: Rubén Blades - Amor Y Control - 03. Adan Garcia - (2:14/4:48)
<muerto7> [erUSUL] ya tengo encendido el asunto...
<muerto7> respecto de la ip si es dinamica pero tengo entendido que puedes usa noIP para eso
<Katarcis> si
<Katarcis> ubuntu tiene noip ..
<Katarcis> pero se usa por consola
<muerto7> ok
<Katarcis> se llama noip2
<Katarcis> en ubuntu
<Katarcis> sudo apt-get noip2
<Katarcis> sudo apt-get install
<Katarcis> noip2
<muerto7> probando...
<muerto7> me dice... E: Operacion no valida: noip2
<muerto7> ya, ahora si... me falto el install
<muerto7> ahora... me salio el tema de la configuracion
<mankeletor> hola, siempre que intento instalar algun paquete me sale el mismo error del apt-get... alguna idea?
<mankeletor> http://mankeletord.pastebin.com/raw.php?i=a7an0bHW
<fosco_> mankeletor: el paquete libbz2-1.0 parece estar dañado
<fosco_> intenta quitarlo
<mankeletor> fosco_, voy a intentar
<mankeletor> tengo antes que cancelar la operación pendiente de distupgrade
<mankeletor> pero no se como hacerlo
<fosco_> ctrl+c
<Guest690000> hola
<Guest690000> one question
<chicomonte> hola
<Guest690000> pq cuando inicia mi ubuntu no se muestra el plymouth y sale algo asi como resuming: libgcrypt version:1.4.4
<Guest690000> ????
<chicomonte> que version de ubuntu tenes
<Guest690000> 10.10
<Guest690000> libgcrypt suena a encriptar, a claves
<Guest690000> no sera algo raro
<mankeletor> fosco_, el problema es que cuando trato de instalar algo siempre me pide instalar antes la actualizacion con cualquier gestor de paquetes .deb
<fosco_> mankeletor: no tienes q instalar nada
<fosco_> tienes q quitar el paquete dañado
<chicomonte> talves esto te sirva http://chicomonte.blogspot.com/search/label/Soluciones
<Guest690000> chicomonte eso me servira, gracias
<Guest690000> pero el libgcrypt me preocupa
<chicomonte> eso no se
<mankeletor> fosco_, al parecer hay problemas con las dependencias de  libbz2-1.0
<muerto7> no me deja iniciar el noip2
<fosco_> mankeletor: intenta eliminar ese paquete usando esta guía http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2009/09/19/tip-eliminar-un-paquete-seriamente-danado-problemas-de-instalacion-con-apt-get/
<fosco_> luego lo vuelves a instalar si es necesario
 * alexneb a ver una serie.. hasta mañanaaaaa
<mankeletor> fosco_, está trabado el dpkg también
<mankeletor> root@Funk-Phenomena:~# dpkg --configure -a
<mankeletor> dpkg: error sintáctico en la lista dereferenciada de disparadores `/var/lib/dpkg/triggers/Unincorp' en el caracters `U' midline
<fosco_> sigue aplicando lo q dice en esa guia
<fosco_> pero por lo que veo tienes el sistema de paquetes bastante dañado
<charrua> que pasa si prueba con un apt-get -f install?
<mankeletor> charrua, con apt-get -f install me da la misma salida que puse arriba en el pastebin
<Guest690000> chicomonte la cancion de linux XDDDDD
<chicomonte> esta buena
<mankeletor> voy a seguir intentando con la guia que me paso fosco_
<charrua> y con dkpg --configure -a?
<Guest690000> chicomonte jajajaj ctrl alt supr....crt alt supr
<Guest690000> XD
<Tarrasquero> charrua: ya lo hizo
<mankeletor> con apt-get autoremove libbz2-1.0 me sale: El paquete libbz2-1.0 no esta instalado, no se eliminará
<charrua> ah ok
<charrua> recien estasempezando  a usar ese sistema?
<Tarrasquero> mankeletor: que le hiciste al sistema?
<charrua> una solucion un poco abrupta seria hacer una nueva source list
<Tarrasquero> mankeletor: prueba sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt
<Guest690000> otra solucion seria instalar LMDE (linux mint debian edition)
<charrua> por que instalar lmde?
<Guest690000> charrua por q es muuuuucho mejor q ubuntu, es debian pero listo para reproducir de todo
<charrua> ahh si yo lo probe es muy bueno
<charrua> hasta que ayer puse debian
<Guest690000> pero es lo mismo
<Guest690000> para q instalaste debian
<Guest690000> si LMDE biene listo
<Tarrasquero> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Guest690000> Tarrasquero OK
<charrua> ok mis disculpas
<lorenzo_lamas> hola  amigos
<lorenzo_lamas> una  consulñtr
<lorenzo_lamas> una  consulta
<lorenzo_lamas> alguien   sabe  como hacer para  saber  si  el grub   esta  bien instalado ?
<lorenzo_lamas> ya  que  cuando   reinicio me  sale  device no boot
<Tarrasquero> lorenzo_lamas: cuantos discos tienes?
<Tarrasquero> y sistemas?
<lorenzo_lamas> solo uno
<Tarrasquero> estas en el sistema ahora?
<lorenzo_lamas> si  estoy  dentro
<Tarrasquero> haz sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<lorenzo_lamas> una  pregunta
<lorenzo_lamas> tengo varias particiones
<Guest690000> pon en un terminal sudo update-grub
<Guest690000> y sudo update-grub2
<Tarrasquero> lorenzo_lamas: no pasa nada el grub deve estar en la 1ª
<lorenzo_lamas> ok  /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea..
<mankeletor> dpkg no me funciona porque está roto el archivo /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/Unincorp
<mankeletor> :_(
<Tarrasquero> ahora update-grub
<Ka0os> Buen Día
<Tarrasquero> osea sudo update.grub
<Tarrasquero> update-grub
<Tarrasquero> mankeletor: hiciste dpkg-reconfigure apt
<katarcis> que tal chicos :P
<Tarrasquero> hola
<katarcis> :)
<katarcis> maldito pito del chat casi me deja sordo xD
<mankeletor> Tarrasquero, si señor, esta es la salida http://mankeletord.pastebin.com/raw.php?i=cqwVW0wn
<Tarrasquero> joer
<Tarrasquero> como es eso?
<Tarrasquero> la 1ª vez que lo veo
<Tarrasquero> que apt no está instalado
<Tarrasquero> si es sagrado...
<katarcis> sin apt no hay nada jeje
<Tarrasquero> mankeletor: en synaptic instalalo a ver
<Tarrasquero> eso deve ser un error humano...
<katarcis> y que paso pues? :P
<Dj_Dexter> katarcis mmm es por Xchat con el sonido activado mmm
<Tarrasquero> me extraña que no lo tenga instalado por defecto
<Dj_Dexter> da pitidos :P
<katarcis> no copien mi nombre que ese pitico suena orrible xD
<Dj_Dexter> mmm que usas Xchat?
<Dj_Dexter> suena el pc-speaker ?
<Guest690000> q pasa katarcis??
<Guest690000> XD
<Dj_Dexter> eso suena tititi == de nervios :S
<Dj_Dexter> si es eso hay 1 manera para sacarte eso :P
<katarcis> los audifonos
<katarcis> un pitico super agudo que me duelen los oidos xD
<Dj_Dexter> pero el pc-speaker ? suena eso o es el sonido
<Dj_Dexter> mmmm
<Dj_Dexter> hace eso me parece
<katarcis> no estoy por xchat
<Dj_Dexter> ok :P
<katarcis> estoy en webchat.freenode.net xD
<katarcis> nisiquiera estoy en linux ahora
<Dj_Dexter> ahh por eso ese ruido :S
<Dj_Dexter> Katarci.s = pitido
<katarcis> jaja
<Guest690000> q onda instale el koffice y no sale en el menu
<Guest690000> wtf
<katarcis> y su lo ejecutas por consola?
<Guest690000> katarci.s XD reinicie el panel y salio
<Guest690000> gracias igual
<katarcis> xD
<Dj_Dexter> ok xDDD
<katarcis> hoy instale debian 6.0
<katarcis> desde las 7 de la mañana configurandolo ..
<katarcis> y no pude con todo
<katarcis> xD
<Dj_Dexter> xD
<Guest690000> XD
<lorenzo_lamas> hola  que  tal
<katarcis> demaciados problemas en una sola vez  u.u
<Dj_Dexter> ok :P
<lorenzo_lamas> no lo pude  arreglar
<katarcis> hola
<katarcis> que cosa?
<Dj_Dexter> cual problema?
<Guest690000> los de libreoffice deberian copiarle la interfaz a koffice y kword
<katarcis> mm
<katarcis> pero
<katarcis> no dices exactamente el error aun
<katarcis> dexter tu eres adivino ? xD
<katarcis> merlin xD
<Dj_Dexter> pero se ve bien igual
<Dj_Dexter> no!!
<Dj_Dexter> que te pide java?
<Guest690000> mmmm nop
<Guest690000> supongo q no
<Dj_Dexter> esa lesera solo sirve para audio y video en ciertos .ppt y demas
<Dj_Dexter> lo mande a freir huevos y lo desactive
<Guest690000> si
<Dj_Dexter> aun Libreoffice no es independiente del todo al sr java :S
<Guest690000> a libreoffice?
<Dj_Dexter> o sea para 1 cacho, pero lo demas anda sin java :P
<Guest690000> mmmm igual la mejor suite sigue siendo el MS office
<Guest690000> hasta q no cambien la apariencia de OO o LO
<Dj_Dexter> pero se cae :S
<Dj_Dexter> pero se ve bien
<Guest690000> sip
<Dj_Dexter> las apariencias no lo son todos, un programa que tenga linda apariencia y no haga nada es = de malo
<Dj_Dexter> :S
<Dj_Dexter> debe ser equilibrado eso
<Guest690000> pero el LO no hace mas q office
<Guest690000> hace lo mismo
<Dj_Dexter> :p
<katarcis> a mi no me importa si es bonito.. si cumple su funcion me basta
<Guest690000> y creo q aun le faltan algunas cosas
<Guest690000> katarci.s estos programas deberian aprender de blender, es excelente y la ineterfaz tambien
<katarcis> pero de que programa estamos hablando ? xD
<katarcis> no eh prestado mucha atencion
<Guest690000> katarci s de libreoffice vs office
<katarcis> mm
<katarcis> a mi openoffice no me parece muy bueno.. aunke es mucha cosa teniendo en cuenta que es libre
<katarcis> pero siempre uso office nose..  me acostumbre mucho
<Guest690000> office 2007 o 2010 pq el 2003 es una mugre
<katarcis> 2007
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<katarcis> maldito debian ¬¬ que mal me callo :D
<Guest690000> vamosnos a !ot katarcis
<katarcis> a ok  voy
<mankeletor> Tarrasquero, tampoco me deja el synaptic :(
<Tarrasquero> mankeletor: te funca aptitude?
<Tarrasquero> sudo aptitude install apt
<mankeletor> tampoco pasa nada :(
<mankeletor> no tengo aptitude
<mankeletor> voy a tener que reinstalar la distro
<Tarrasquero> chacho pero que es raro de cojones
<Guest690000> mankeletor lamentablemente si
<Guest690000> igual haz un respaldo de los paquetes
<Guest690000> para no tener q descargarlos denuevo
<mankeletor> del directorio /var/cache/apt/?
<Guest690000> si
 * Dj_Dexter te imploramos Ipv6 que no permitas que rapidshare.com viva y al irc-hispano.org que son 2 porquerias de internet, se sus verdugos :P
<Dj_Dexter> es que ese alojador de archivos = desastre :S
<Dj_Dexter> y tambien esas paginas reggeton se iran a la .. miercoles, sobretodo de danny yankee por harto tiempo, no pienso que esos sepan de redes y menos de ip protocol version 6
<Dj_Dexter> cuando apagen al sr ipv4 LOL ¿?
<lorenzo_lamas> como   se  le  puede  hacer para arrglar  un grub   sin  el live  cd
<m4v> Dj_Dexter: de que hablas?
<Guest690000> lorenzo_lamas te digo altiro
<Guest690000> lorenzo_lamas ayer preguntaron lo mismo espera
<Dj_Dexter> del rapidshare y esas paginas que me joden
<Dj_Dexter> :D
<m4v> Dj_Dexter: y eso es relevante a este canal de qué manera?
<Dj_Dexter> cuando Ipv6 ande a toda maquina o sea sin tuneles y apagen ipv4 cuando no haya muchas redes asi jaja esas paginas caeran mas rapido que kamikases
<Dj_Dexter> mmm de que no verias mas esas :S
<m4v> Dj_Dexter: ve a #ubuntu-es-offtopic por favor
<Dj_Dexter> :P
<Dj_Dexter> ok :)
<lorenzo_lamas> Guest690000:
<lorenzo_lamas> ok
<Guest690000> lorenzo_lamas en un terminal
<Guest690000> lorenzo_lamas pon esto
<Guest690000> lorenzo_lamas sudo apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common
<Guest690000> lorenzo_lamas y despues
<lorenzo_lamas> dime
<Guest690000> lorenzo_lamas esto
<Guest690000> lorenzo_lamas sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common
<Guest690000> son 2 comandos
<lorenzo_lamas> claro
<Guest690000>  sudo apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common
<Guest690000> y  sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common
<lorenzo_lamas> y   eso lo   arregla ?
<Guest690000> si
<Guest690000> cuando te pregunte donde reinstalar el grub pones en sda
<Dj_Dexter> suele reinstalar al grub al mbr del hdd si haces eso y resulta bien
<lorenzo_lamas> como ?
<lorenzo_lamas> le  pongo  en  el   sda ?
<Guest690000> si te pregunta si
<Guest690000> salen opciones y tu seleccionas
<lorenzo_lamas> ok
<lorenzo_lamas> estoy  instalando y no me  sale ninguna  pregunta
<Guest690000> ok
<seyacat> hola!
<Guest690000> ya hiciste el primer comando
<Guest690000> ??
<lorenzo_lamas> claro ya  hize  el purge
<Guest690000> hola seyacat
<Guest690000> ok
<lorenzo_lamas> no me  salio ninguna  pregunta
<Guest690000> entonces prueba
<Guest690000> a algunos les sale
<seyacat> en que estan?
<exio4_> hola!
<lorenzo_lamas> pucha  reinicio ?=
<lorenzo_lamas> no me  salio ninguna  pregunta
<Guest690000> si
<Guest690000> reinicia
<Guest690000> pero
<exio4_> que pasa?
<Guest690000> espera
<seyacat> que pregunta?
<lorenzo_lamas> La siguiente linea de órdenes de Linux se extrajo del archivo             │
<lorenzo_lamas>  │ «/etc/default/grub» o del parámetro «kopt» en el archivo «menu.lst» de    │
<lorenzo_lamas>  │ la versión anterior de GRUB. Por favor, compruebe que esto es correcto y  │
<lorenzo_lamas>  │ modifíquelo si es necesario.
<lorenzo_lamas> me  salio   eso
<lorenzo_lamas> escribir  linea  de  comandos
<lorenzo_lamas> que  escribo  ahi ?
<Guest690000> mmmmm
<Guest690000> y si mandas una cap
<Guest690000> captura de pantalla
<Guest690000> por imageshack
<katarcis> jaja tenias que espesificar que es un cap
<katarcis> xD
<Guest690000> XDD
<Guest690000> puede q no sepa
<Guest690000> no todos saben
<katarcis> dile screenshot aver xD
<Guest690000> hay personas q no saben q es lol
<Guest690000> xD
<seyacat> no sabia que era cap
<katarcis> te van a desterrar de nuevo guest
<katarcis> vete pal offtopic
<katarcis> jajajaaj
<Guest690000> upsss me callo
<lorenzo_lamas> http://img64.imageshack.us/i/pantallazoos.png/
<lorenzo_lamas> Guest690000: alguna  idea ?
<lorenzo_lamas> gracias
<lorenzo_lamas> :D
<katarcis> jaja estamos para ayudar
<katarcis> xDDD
<cousteau> le he dado un manotazo al ratón y me ha cerrado esta pestaña :(
<Ka0os> se lo dio un gato el manotazo?
 * cousteau instala oneko
<Gaba> hola, alguien disponible para guiarme con la instalacion de los drivers Broadcom?
<exio4_> distro?
<Gaba> se instalan solos si inicio con el CD de Ubuntu, pero no si inicio el sistema instalado
<exio4_> kernel? y que tarjeta?
<Ka0os> no noson drivers
<Gaba> Ubuntu 10.04
<exio4_> calculo que si, en ubuntu 9.10 funkaba de 10 (tenia internet durante la actualizacion)
<Gaba> es que manejo la terminología windows todavía, para mí son los drivers de la placa
<Gaba> si, es que andan barbaro
<Gaba> pero solo desde el sistema 'live' que se inicia con el CD
<Gaba> cuando inicio el sistema instalado no los instala solo
<exio4_> si, o eso me paso con mis broadcom :D
<xangua> sistema>administración>controladores de hardware
<Gaba> si abro 'Controladores de Hardware', en ves de mostrarme el controlador y preguntarme si lo quiero activar (como hace cuando uso el sistema 'live')
<Gaba> me tira el siguiente error: 'No se han podido descargar los indices de paquetes.; compruebe el estado de su red. La mayoría de los controladores no estarán disponibles'
<exio4_> tenes internet (yo lo hice con internet[ethernet])?
<Gaba> si tengo desde esta maquina, no desde la otra (justamente estoy intentando instalar los controladores de la placa)
<Gaba> pero si en esa misma máquina inicio desde el CD, la instalación es automática (!)
<davidreza> hola a todos, alguien sabe por qué Launchy como que se "desconfigura" y sale en color blanco, casi transparente? Otras veces funciona normal
<Gaba> no entiendo por que no hace lo mismo desde el sistema ya instalado
<exio4_> ah, ni idea..
<Gaba> ok, gracias igual
<davidreza> creo que es porque se inicia mal.. alguien podría decirme cómo ponerle un delay para que tarde un poco más en iniciarse?
<exio4_> sleep $SEGUNDOS; programa
<davidreza> eso lo pongo como comando?
<davidreza> porque el Launchy lo tengo como un comando en Aplicaciones al inicio
<davidreza> ah, creo que sí, y por cierto, lo de los segundos es sin el simbolo $, cierto?
<davidreza> exio4?
<davidreza> ah, ya se fue
<linoge> hola :)
<carlosubuntu__> hola
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-08
<enriq626> weeenas
<carlosubuntu__> nas
<enriq626> Necesito ayuda con un modem usb-stick HUAWEI 1556 en Linux
<enriq626> Disculpen mi inmensa latencia pero estoy navegando en 2G
<enriq626> :'(
<enriq626> (Mejor dicho -2G)
<enriq626> Bueno el problema es que al insertar la SIM Card (Tigo 3.5G o Colombiamovil) me aparece el Maldito cartelito "No esta registrado"
<enriq626> Someone can give me help ? ='(
<linoge> enriq626: este es un canal de espanol :)
<enriq626> alguien que me ayude
<enriq626> Lo se :P
<linoge> enriq626: has tratado de buscar en google?
<enriq626> Millones de veces
<enriq626> Si inserto otra SIM Card Detecta los otros 2 operadores en Colombia Comcel y Movistar , Pero tigo no aparece por ningun lado
<enriq626> Intente forzando a la coneccion de la red 732111 (Tigo Col) y nada :'(
<enriq626> Estoy desesperado
<linoge> enriq626: mmm, a ver... creo que hay un paquete en ubuntu que contiene info de muchos operadores, no me acuerdo el nombre...
<linoge> enriq626: pero el problema es que tu operador no aparece cierto?
<enriq626> Exacto
<enriq626> Ya actualice USB-MODES...
<enriq626> Y sigo sin suerte
<linoge> enriq626: estas utilizando el mobile_partner para conectarter?
<linoge> *conectarte
<enriq626> Ehmmm no
<enriq626> Lo hay en linux?
<linoge> enriq626: sep, pero no funciona, por eso te pregunte
<enriq626> No, el que viene por default
<enriq626> Networkmanager
<enriq626> e intente con un script llamado "sakis 3g"
<enriq626> pero aun nada
<enriq626> Solo puedo entrar usando el celu como access point
<linoge> http://sitiosipfun.wordpress.com/2010/10/03/problemas-modem-e1556-tigo-en-ubuntu-10-04-solucionado/
<linoge> enriq626: si quieres intenta con esa, pero no vayas a instalar el usb_modeswitch....
<linoge> el modem lo detecta bien no?
<enriq626> Sep
<enriq626> ttyusb2
<enriq626> pd uso 10.10
<enriq626> o eso creo
<enriq626> no recuerdo :P
<linoge> no importa, las configuraciones deberian ser iguales...
<enriq626> OKah
<enriq626> El problema no son las configuraciones del apn ni nada de eso
<enriq626> el problema es que no puede encontrar la red
<linoge> :/
<linoge> pero si no puedes entrar a la red... no es problema de las configuraciones?
<enriq626> No
<linoge> tampoco de hardware
<enriq626> En una pc con win2 si me la detecta
<enriq626> alguna vez has navagado con 2g? edge
<linoge> nop
<linoge> bueno una vez con uno de digitel
<linoge> para probarlo
<linoge>  fucniono perfecto
<usuario1> quise instalar ubuntu 10.04 en una pc y  se quedaba la pantalla en negro
<usuario1> entonces recordé que tenia un ubuntu 6.06 o similar y lo instale
<usuario1> este no me dio problema
<usuario1> lo que no se es si ahora lo actualizo al 10.04, osea si hago el upgrade, se me ira a quedar la pantalla en negro nuevamente?? o conserva los drivers que funcionaron bien??
<usuario1> alguien tiene idea de esto??
<linoge> usuario1:
<usuario1> si
<linoge> usuario1: los modulos que vas a tener al actualizar al 10.04 van a ser los que vienen con el kernel de esa version
<linoge> es decir, sera igual
<linoge> lo que podrias hacer es tratar de resolver el problema de la pantalla en negro :)
<usuario1> ahh caramba
<usuario1> ok
<linoge> sep
<linoge> ten eso en mente, cuando cambias de kernel = cambiar todos los modulos
<usuario1> puedo resolver lo de la pantalla negra luego de hacer el update??
<usuario1> desde ya te agradezco la info
<linoge> usuario1: si, hasta que vuelvas a reiniciar no vas a usar el kernel nuevo
<linoge> pero no se si puedes actualizar desde esa version a la 10.04
<usuario1> en realidad hice el upgrade primero a la 8. y algo
<usuario1> y desde esa ya me ofrecio el upgrade a la 10.04
<linoge> ah ok
<linoge> actualizaste en base a las LTS :)
<usuario1> y el problema es que ya esta en marcha el upgrade
<usuario1> esta actualizandoce en una oficina
<usuario1> asi que mañana por la mañana se viene el kilombo
<linoge> oh
<usuario1> los lts es el live cd
<usuario1> no??
<linoge> nop
<linoge> las releases que tienen mas soporte
<linoge> hay una lts, creo que despues dos normales y luego otra y el ciclo se repite
<usuario1> acutalice desde sistema, administracion, actualizacion del sistema
<linoge> son las mas estables
<usuario1> perdon actualice desde el gestor de actualizaciones
<linoge> cuando te aparecia la pantalla en negro no podias acceder a las consolas virtuales? con control+alt+f1 ?
<usuario1> el que posee ubuntu en administracion
<usuario1> la verdad que no probe eso, ahora lo voy a tener en cuenta si aparece la pantalla negra
<usuario1> luego desde la consola que podría hacer linoge
<linoge> usuario1: bueno, desde ahi puedes arreglar el problema. buscas en google la info de como hacerlo desde otra maquina (probablemente el servidor grafico esta utilizando el driver incorrecto) y lo arreglas
<linoge> desde la consola puedes hacer todo :)
<linoge> que tarjeta grafica tiene la maquina?
<usuario1> entiendo lo que dices, lo voy a hacer, no se que tarjeta tiene desde aqui
<usuario1> pero ya lo que me dices me va a servir de mucho
<usuario1> porque ahora tengo una opcion
<linoge> usuario1: la pantalla negra te la daba cuando lo instalabas o despues?
<usuario1> probando desde el live cd
<usuario1> creo ya no me acuerdo muy bien
<linoge> usuario1: http://andalinux.wordpress.com/2010/05/09/problema-blank-screen-al-instalar-ubuntu-10-04/
<linoge> quizas ese link te sirva :)
<usuario1> si mal no recuerdo, cuando probé con el live cd no me tomaba, se quedaba en negro, entonces directamente instale la version antigua que te mencione 6.0 y algo,,   esta andubo bien
<usuario1> Gracias linoge, ya me copié el enlace, y lo mando por email para usarlo mañana si me surje el problema
<linoge> usuario1: pero podias darle install en el menu de opciones y luego se quedaba negro no?
<usuario1> creo que si
<usuario1> fue hace menos de un año
<linoge> ok
<usuario1> creo que debe haber sido asi porque siempre pruebo hasta el final todo
<linoge> mmm
<usuario1> jajjajajaj
<linoge> cualquier cosa en los comentarios hay varias cosas utiles, por ejemplo hay uno de poner nomodeset en las opciones del kernel (ahi dice como :) ) que quizas tambien te sirva
<usuario1> en los comentarios de que? del enlace que me pasaste?
<dannyLopez> como es que estraigo unos archivos tar? por terminal
<linoge> dannyLopez: tar -xf archivo
<usuario1> bueno de todas formas vuelvo a agradecerte linogue y mañana veré, este chat y gente como tu, son algo sensacional
<usuario1> los felicito y hasta la proxima
<davidreza> hola, alguien sabe como puedo asignar a una variable, la salida de un comando?
<davidreza> ya tuve muchos problemas porque no sabía que tenía que ir todo junto (por ejemplo num=1 y NO num = 1)
<davidreza> ahora quiero asignar a una variable, el resultado de un comando, pero como el comando tiene argumentos, me marca un error diciendo que el argumento del comando, no se encontró
<davidreza> estoy hablando de Bash Script
<linoge> davidreza: x_comando=$(ls -a -l /etc)
<linoge> encierras el comando en $( )
<davidreza> ok, lo intentaré
<davidreza> muchísimas gracias linoge
<davidreza> uff, por fin!
<linoge> de nada :)
<davidreza> por cierto, me acaba de surgir la duda, hay algun comando para saber qué tipo de variable es la que guardó el resultado?
<davidreza> es que me dió como resultado un [50]
<davidreza> y supongo que es un string..
<linoge> davidreza: como asi?
<linoge> ah ps no se
<davidreza> y yo sólo quiero el valor de 50
<davidreza> trataré de hacer una suma a ver si resulta.. haha
<linoge> davidreza: si quieres tener nada mas los digitos puedes pasarlo por un tubo: echo [50] | tr -d [\!:digit:]
<linoge> asi eliminas todos los caracteres que no son (gracias al !) digitos
<davidreza> gracias linoge, aunque no entiendo mucho como es que funiona lo probaré
<davidreza> pero... si no quiero imprimirlo y quiero guardarlo en una variable?
<davidreza> sería.. $variable-nueva=$variable-anterior | tr -d [\!:digit:] ??
<linoge> no
<davidreza> la variable anterior sería la que tiene el [50]
<davidreza> no? =8
<davidreza> =(
<linoge> para variable nueva puedes hacer algo como $variable-nueva=$(echo $variable-anterior | tr -d [\!:digit:]
<linoge> )
<linoge> lo unico que haces ahi es que el output de el primer comando lo pasas por tr (sirve para remover caracteres y otras cosas de strings) usando un pipe (  |  ). tr va a buscar todos los caracteres que no son digitos y los elimina
<davidreza> pero el echo lo va a imprimir? porque yo no quiero imprimir ninguna salida
<davidreza> wow
<davidreza> funcionó!
<linoge> nop, no lo imprime
<linoge> jeje
<davidreza> muchas gracias linoge!
<elfisico> hola a todos
<Guest15333> como estas fisico
<Guest15333> bien
<linoge> de nada :)
<linoge> hola :)
<davidreza> linoge, otra cosa.. aquí también se puede asignar a una variable, la misma variable?
<davidreza> osea, pude haber usado la variable que tenía el [50] para ahí mismo hacer lo de tr -d y esas cosas?
<davidreza> así como a=a+1
<davidreza> uff, creo que me precipité con la pregunta, debí haber probado antes porque sí se puede
<linoge> davidreza: sep
<linoge> xD
<davidreza> linoge, sabes como puedo sumar una variable numérica más un número? 0s
<davidreza> =S
<linoge> davidreza: expr variable + numero
<davidreza> si.. despues de leer 2 páginas, justo ahora me encontré con otra que eso dice haha
<linoge> :)
<QuestionMark> buenas
<davidreza> linoge, muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda, ahora sí quedó mi primer script! xD
<QuestionMark> no puedo acceder a un  disco externo, el error es http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564168/ ¿sugerencias?
<linoge> de nada :)
<QuestionMark> alguna utileria para acceder a esa unidad ?
<jmanuel_cool> saludando a quienes disfrutan respirar día a día (abstenerse amargados)
<linoge> ah questionmark se fue...
<dabor> se fue
<linoge> dabor: mmm... creo que me acuerdo de ti
<linoge> siempre has estado en este canal verdad?
<dabor> linoge, desde hace un tiempo
<linoge> hace dos, tres a;os estabas cierto?
<dabor> si puede ser, no me acuerdo exactamente pero hace tiempo
<linoge> sep, hay nicks que no se olvidan jeje
<dabor> linoge, ;-)
<Saimazoon> hola
<linoge> hola
<linoge> :)
<colo> como reiniciar el entorno grafico en ubuntu
<linoge> colo: deslogue y vuelve a loguear, activa la secuencia de comandos para aniquilar el servidor x en configuraciones de teclado...
<linoge> generalmente es ctrl+alt+backspace
<colo> las aplicaciones se van a cerrar?
<linoge> sep
<linoge> si quieres reiniciar el manejador de ventanas
<linoge> entonces es alt+f2 y pones killall metacity && metacity
<colo> alt f2 no anda
<linoge> :/
<linoge> en una terminal?
<colo> no reponde tmpoco a la orden  la terminal
<dannyLopez> buenas
<dannyLopez> como desmonto tooodos los discos?
<QuestionMark> Iidd
<Saimazoon> hamigos
<QuestionMark> Caballeros: no puedo acceder a un HD externo, el error está en http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564168/ ¿me pueden ayudar?
<dannyLopez> como veo el espacio del disco libre?
<linoge> QuestionMark: reparalo con chkdsk desde windows. El mismo error te dice que hacer. O ejecuta sudo ntfsfix /dev/DISCODURO
<zTx> dannyLopez: free
<linoge> dannyLopez: df -h ?
<linoge> dannyLopez: sudo umount -a
<QuestionMark> grax
<linoge> :)
<linoge> de nada
<QuestionMark> linoge, ¿como sé cual es el dev/DISCODURO?, en el error aparece /dev/sdc2 pero no está
<QuestionMark> asumo que /media/DISCO es un enlace simbólico al /dev/quiensabequecosa
<colo> tengo problemas con el entorno grafico, se me desaparecen el minimizar maximizar cerrar de la barra superior de las ventanas
<linoge> QuestionMark: /dev/sdc2
<linoge> QuestionMark: puedes obtener una lista de particiones corriendo sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<QuestionMark> gracias
<linoge> :)
<colo> linoge,  killall metacity && metacity me dice proceso no encontrado
<linoge> mmm
<linoge> estas corriendo gnome?
<colo> si
<linoge> trata con killall x-window-manager o algo asi
<linoge> tienes que saber que programa maneja las ventanas.... crei que era metacity
<colo> linoge, compiz maneja ventanas?
<linoge> si
<colo> ok
<babalu> alguien juaga el wow en linux/
<babalu> ?
<cagc4> buena día
<cagc4> instale  virtualbox 3.2.8 OSE  y me sale  No suitable module for running kernel found
<cagc4> alguien sabe como se corrige este error
<jortex696> cagc4, recompilando el kernel.
<cagc4> jortex696 y como lo hago?
<jortex696> :x
<jortex696> cagc4, hay una version precompilada, es sino escogerla ylisto. en el synaptic..
<cagc4> Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86/x86_64 hay  q darle en reinstalar?
<jortex696> cagc4, no..
<jortex696> hay una en especial busca en google como isntalar lo que quieres.
<jortex696> seguramente lo encuentras..
<jortex696> xD
<chrisyagami> :D., hola gentes :O!
<chrisyagami> yo sé que mas de uno ha de saber., solo quiero saber dentro de las redes sociales libres... que es mejorcito o tiene su ventaja
<chrisyagami> elgg o statusnet ?!
<note> hola amigos tengo un problema tengo un pc que no me deja cmabiar la resolucion de 600x800 y tengo un pantña de 1280x800
<note> como hacer ese cambio? cuando enel sistema-->preferencias--> montiores es la resolcion maxima que me bota
<dzup2> chrisyagami: lo mejorsito es lo que no publiques y aquel que no deje que te publiquen es fotos que tu np quieres, esa es la mejor
<chrisyagami> dzup, hablo sobre la redes sociales libres, por que me interesa, quiero hacer un proyecto para una escuela!
<dzup2> ya tenemos suficiente aparentando algo con la vida real como para proteger otra vida "virtual" y andarte cuidando de lo que dices para que no se enteren ...con una vidsa real es mejor , tienes mas control, la vida virtual no bueno.
 * dzup2 odia cuando se etiqueda mi "nombre" en facebook sin que yo quiera
<dzup2> ademas en las rtedes sociales vaz a chismear
<dzup2> y solo a chismear, a que mas se va ahi?
<note> Alguien me quiere ayudar?
<bencho> HOLA
<dzup2> note que tarjeta de video usas?
<bencho> donde puedo ver eso,,, soy nuevo en ubuntu
<note> dzup2 no uso.. es viejito
<note> :S
<dzup2> note: abre una consola y escribe esto: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<dzup2> note: una vez eso, ejecuta:  lspci | pastebinit
<dzup2> note: y te saldra una direccion, pegamela aqui para verla.
<note> dzup2 ejejejje mejor otro dia... por que no tengo el pc aqui
<note> ok
<dzup2> oh, bueno para otro dia, necesitamos saber que tarjeta de video es, para asi poder modificar si se necesita los ajustes de video.
<note> ok
<dzup2> marca y modelo.
<note> dzup2 es que era mas sencillo cambiar esas resoluciones de x.org
<dzup2> note: muchas veses eso no basta, ocupas el driver, y muchas veses esos drivers no son de codigo abierto.
<note> dzup2 vale
<dzup2> pero existen atajos, pero se comienza sabiendo que tarjeta es.
<bencho> intel coporation core processor integrada
<dzup2> que modelo?
<dzup2> note: que ubuntu version usas? haz esto en terminal si no sabes y pega texto: cat /etc/issue
<bencho> dice intel coporation core processor integrada graphics  controller (rev 02)
<bencho> ubuntu 10.04 lts
<dzup2> haz esto:
<dzup2> sudo Xorg -configure
<dzup2> cd /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bk
<dzup2> cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dzup2> con sudo el anterior
<bencho> todo eso para q es ?
<dzup2> sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dzup2> para reconfigurar el X ...sin necesidad de buscar un intel driver, haber si funciona asi, sino buscamos el driver
<dzup2> una vez haciendo eso rerinicia el entorno grafico y fijate si te funciona.
<bencho> y para q quiero reconfigurar el X?
<dzup2> quieres mas resoluciones?
<bencho> no no ,,,
<bencho> yo tengo problemas es con el sonido
<dzup2> si verdad? y obviamente como tienes la configuracion de X no te funciona como quieres, correcto? entonces obviamente tu necesitas configurar las X manualmente.
<dzup2> olvidalo, era para neto
<dzup2> me confundi de nick y aqueñl abandono la sala y no me fije :p ups
<bencho> quien me ayuda con lo del sonido
<Niddlex> Hola gente, como estan?
 * alexneb saluda con la patita
 * alexneb a desayunar .. Hambreeeee!!!!!
<holygungner> Hola
<holygungner> tengo un problema
<holygungner> tengo un problema
<holygungner> tengo un problema
<fosco_> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<holygungner> no he podido instalar k3b aqui en mi ubuntu 10.10
<fosco_> holygungner, abre un terminal, escribe sudo apt-get install k3b
<fosco_> y si da algun error pegalo todo en pastebin.com para q podamos verlo
<holygungner> si, ok
<holygungner> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564316/
<holygungner> ese es mi error
<holygungner> no se absolutamente nada de como hacer
<fosco_> suena a que tienes una mezcla de repositorios
<fosco_> te suena haber añadido repositorios PPA relacionados con KDE?
<holygungner> la verdad no se o no recuerdo
<holygungner> en verdad estoy usando ubuntu 10.10 con gnome
<fosco_> ok, abre el centro de software, ve a editar - origenes del software
<fosco_> elige el servidor principal y en la pestaña software de terceros desmarca todo lo que salga
<holygungner> ok
<fosco_> después te pedirá recargar, le dices q sí y cierras el centro de software
<fosco_> abres un terminal y ejecutas: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install k3b
<fosco_> de nuevo si da error lo pegas en pastebin.com
<holygungner> Estoy en origenes de software de ubu
<holygungner> perdon
<holygungner> estoy en el centro de software
<holygungner> pero no veo eso de origenes
<fosco_> menu editar
<holygungner> ok ya puse el servidor principal
<holygungner> pero "software de terceros" no aparece, aparece "otro software"
<fosco_> pues esa
<holygungner> desmarco todo eso?
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> eso es para evitar que otros repositorios interfieran
<fosco_> luego si quieres puedes volver a activarlos
<holygungner> ok espere un momento
<Sadlymistaken> Hola buenaaaaasss
<holygungner> ok ya lo hice
<holygungner> pero no me pidio recargar
<fosco_> bueno, sigue las instrucciones que te di
<Sadlymistaken> Estoy pensando en comprarme un TV-monitor, y me pregunto, si UBUNTU reconocerá los altavoces de la TV-Monitor que vienen incorporados...
<holygungner> ok
<Sadlymistaken> intento buscar en Google, una lista de altavoces reconocibles por ubuntu... pero creo que hago mal la búsqueda, sabe alguien hoy inglés, para decirme como puedo buscarlo en inglés aunque sea?
<Sadlymistaken> Gracias en avance.
<holygungner> me aparece el mismo error
<holygungner> :(
<fosco_> holygungner, que version de ubuntu tienes? la 10.10?
<holygungner> si
<holygungner> Aqui etsá el pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564320/
<holygungner> no hay otro software para quemar CD que no sea brasero, ni k3b (por los momentos)?
<holygungner> fosco_ vio mi pastebin?
<fosco_> software hay mucho, pero creo que vale la pena intentar solucionar el problema en lugar de cambiar de programa
<Tarrasquero> holygungner: para quemar que?
<holygungner> datos, un conjunto de Mp3
<Tarrasquero> holygungner: fosco_ tiene razon
<fosco_> holygungner, a ver prueba una cosa, sudo apt-get install libk3b6
<fosco_> dime si se instala o da error
<holygungner> es verdad fosco_: pero no se como hacerlo, y dentro de un rato me voya al curro
<holygungner> ok
<holygungner> aparece igual
<holygungner>  libk3b6 : Depende: libkde3support4 (>= 4:4.4.4) pero no va a instalarse
<fosco_> ok
<holygungner> Depende: libkutils4 (>= 4:4.4.90) pero no va a instalarse
<holygungner> mas nada
<fosco_> pues hagamoslo asi: sudo apt-get install libkutils4 libkde3support4 libk3b6 k3b
<fosco_> normalmente no se instalan así las cosas pero por algun motivo no quiere ponerte esas librerías
<holygungner> menos!
<holygungner> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564324/
<holygungner> fosco_ vio mi pastebin?
<fosco_> si
<holygungner> es desesperante verdad?
<fosco_> no acabo de entenderlo, segun este mensaje tienes un PPA de kde4.6
<fosco_>                    Depende: libkdeui5 (= 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu8) pero 4:4.6.0-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa2 va a ser instalado
<fosco_>  <- el nombre del paquete incluye ppa
<holygungner> y que tengo que hacer?
<fosco_> revisa otra vez en origenes del software q no haya ningun repositorio PPA activado
<holygungner> pos no están activados
<holygungner> si quieres te envio un pic de mi origenes de software?
<fosco_> ok
<Tarrasquero> con cual te da el problema holygungner, solo con k3b?
<holygungner> si, bueno, es lo que estoy intentando instalar
<fosco_> supongo que con cualquier programa de kde le pasará lo mismo
<Tarrasquero> por que no borras la carpeta de tu home?
<Tarrasquero> la de kde
<holygungner> si, pero estoy usando ubuntu 10.10 con genome
<Tarrasquero> aun así la deves tener y te esta ocasionando problemas
<fosco_> Tarrasquero, es imposible que ese sea el problema, ni siquiera tiene el programa instalado aun
<Tarrasquero> seguro?
<holygungner> exacto no tengo k3b, lo queria instalar para quemar unos MP3
<Tarrasquero> no se entonces
<Tarrasquero> holygungner: pero tienes la carpeta kde en tu home?
<Tarrasquero> o kde4
<holygungner> si, y la acabo de borrar
<Tarrasquero> prueba de nuevo
<Tarrasquero> eso no va a ser
<holygungner> igual da el mismo error
<Tarrasquero> me lo temia
<holygungner> entonces que hago?
<fosco_> estoy esperando esa captura
<Tarrasquero> holygungner: el problema es que tienes una version de k3b anterior a las librerias que te instala
<holygungner> pero es que K3b no está instalado
<Tarrasquero> digo en los repos
<holygungner> ok fosco como te envío la captura?
<Tarrasquero> !imgeshack
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'imgeshack'.
<Tarrasquero> !img
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'img'.
<Tarrasquero> joe
<Tarrasquero> !captura
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'captura'.
<Tarrasquero> X¨D
<holygungner> fosco te estoy tratando de enviar la captura
<holygungner> que ha pasado?
<fosco_> no me la envies, subela a imageshack.us
<holygungner> pero si se completo el envio
<holygungner> vio la captura?
<holygungner> http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/7865/orgenesdelsoftware002.png
<holygungner> está alli?
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> pues no veo donde está el problema
<fosco_> en la pestaña Software de Ubuntu que servidor tienes marcado?
<holygungner> ok deja ver
<fosco_> si puedes subir la captura mejor
<holygungner> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/9857/orgenesdelsoftware003.png
<fosco_> pues hay algo que se me escapa
<fosco_> algun repositorio tienes que no deberías tener y te está provocando conflictos de versiones de paquetes
<Tiffon> nas
<holygungner> puede ser
<holygungner> la verdad no sepero voya a ver si en la pagina de k3b encuentro un repo
<fosco_> por cierto, por que no usas brasero?
<Phills> hola a todos, sabéis si cups tiene un límite máximo de impresoras?
<holygungner> no me gusta brasero
<fosco_> que tiene de malo?
<holygungner> oye y si activo los backporst?
<fosco_> yo lo que haría sería más bien desactivar
<fosco_> el problema no es que falten repos
<fosco_> si no que hay activado algun repo que te está "molestando"
<holygungner> si pero no se cual es la verdad
<holygungner> de todas maneras instalé Gnomebacker
<holygungner> espero que me vaya bien, pues es primera vez que lo usaría
<holygungner> lo has usado alguna vez?
<fosco_> no, con brasero tengo todo lo q necesito
<fosco_> por cierto, en origenes del software asegurate de que "proposed" está desmarcado
<holygungner> ok
<holygungner> no, recuerdo que ese repo no lo tengo activado, es que muy poco me meto en las cuestiones de repos
<holygungner> pos he resuelto el problema con Gnomebacker, pero extraño a mi K3b
<holygungner> cuando tenga más tiempo volveré con ustedes, para ver si me ayudan a solucionar ese problema
<holygungner> les parece?
<holygungner> pos he resuelto el problema con Gnomebacker, pero extraño a mi K3b
<holygungner> cuando tenga más tiempo volveré con ustedes, para ver si me ayudan a solucionar ese problema
<holygungner> Si les parece?
<holygungner> hasta pronto y gracias a Fosco_ y tarrasquero por la ayuda
<fosco_> suerte
<holygungner> gracias fosco_
<holygungner> sos grande
<holygungner> he logrado quemar el DVD de datos
<holygungner> primera vez que uso genomebacker, me tengo que adaptar, extraño a mi k3b
<holygungner> cuando tenga más tiempo libre vuelvo con ustedes, aver que se puede hacer con lo de k3b
<holygungner> hasta la proxima
<ginpb> hola a todos alguien que me pueda ayudar con el modulo acx?
<Tarrasquero> ginpb: que te ocurre?
<Ka0os> Buen Día a todos en la sala
<dannyLopez> buenas
<dannyLopez> tengo un problema con los videos de youtube: en pantalla conpleta me muestra frame por frame
<Ka0os> ya instalastes los plugins de video de el navegador ¡
<Ka0os> eñ de flash player?
<dannyLopez> Ka0os: pues que yo sepa el chrome trae nativo el flash
<dannyLopez> de resto el unico plugin que he instalado es el de sun java
<Ka0os> pues si no es que tienes mal instalado tu driver de video y tus plugins estan bien ... no sabria cual es tu problema
<Ka0os> sigue preguntando quizas alguien sepa resolvertelo
<dannyLopez> Ka0os: como veo lo de video?
<Ka0os> yo insistiria en el driver y al aceleracion grafica
<Ka0os> http://www.ubuntu-ve.org/node/1184
<dannyLopez> no, sigue igual T,T
 * alexneb a cocinar.. hambreee!!!!
<UzU> buenas
<UzU> alguien sabe como podria solucionar un problema al iniciar el programa rakarrack que me dice:cannot make a jack client, is jackd running?
<erUSUL> UzU: y está jackd ejecutandose?
<erUSUL> UzU: eso es lo que te preguntan...
<UzU> si, si
<UzU> pero el programa lo tengo instalado
<UzU> que mas se supone que deberia hacer?
<erUSUL> UzU: a ver primero comprueba si el programa se puede configurar para no necesitar jackd sino es asi tienes que instalar y configurar jackd
<UzU> instalado ya lo esta
<UzU> pera configurarlo que tengo que hacer?
<NeoRanger> wenas!!
<erUSUL> UzU: buscate un how to; yo nunca lo he hecho
<UzU> de acuerdo, gracias!
<NeoRanger> UzU: que queres configurar??
<UzU> el jackd
<NeoRanger> ah ok
<charrua> instalar jack
<charrua> no pueden haber otros reproducores funcionando
<SamuRay> alguien ha actualizado su ubuntu a 11.04?
<erUSUL> no; para que? no es beta siquiera
<SamuRay> solo de pruebas erUSUL
<SamuRay> lo hice en la pc
<SamuRay> pero tengo miedo hacerlo en la netbook
<genelyk> Ola
<SamuRay> guenas
<genelyk>  alguien sabe  algun manual para configurar bien el Xorg
<genelyk> creo q el q viene en la  version 10.10 es la 1.9
<SamuRay> tienes problemas con el xorg?
<genelyk> creo q si
<genelyk>  es q
<genelyk> probe el cd live
<genelyk> y la resolucion me daba en 1024x786
<genelyk> pero cuando lo instale me daba en 600x480
<genelyk> pense en  copiar el  xorg, q genera el cdlive ami instalacion, pero me di por sorpresaq q no existia :S
<SamuRay> y tienes tarjeta de video integrada?
<genelyk> nop
<genelyk> tengo
<genelyk>  un agp nvidia
<genelyk> fx4000 Nvidia
<genelyk> me demore  3 dias tratando de eliminar esa cosa  nouveu
<genelyk> algo asi
<genelyk> y ahotra instale el propietario y  no tenia xorg :S
<genelyk> no me reconoce una resolucion mas aya de los 600x480
<SamuRay> y el programa de nvidia settings lo instalaste???
<genelyk> se
<genelyk> ese ya lo tengo
<genelyk> suponia que  importaba los datos del xorg.
<genelyk> asiq ue dije q si es asi, quizas modificandoel xorg pueda obtener una mayor reesolucion
 * alexneb desconecta un ratico
<genelyk> bueno
<genelyk>  ya vuelvo
<genelyk> mejor busco desde windows, xq hasta los videos se ven muy grandes :S
<Administrador_> Hola
<Administrador_> Me pueden ayudar en un código simple de C pero que no funciona? Por favor... t.t   http://pastebin.com/ScfRm6gB
<SamuRay> y q quieres q hagaa el codigo?
<ka0os> no sean malos, quizas sea estudiante
<ka0os> y quiere acesoria
<ka0os> un empujoncito no tiene nada de malo
<SamuRay> seeep pero q error le da el codigo?
<Administrador_> que cuente un segundo, y que si segundos vale 60, que sume un minuto y así así hasta días
<Administrador_> ninguno, al ejecutarlo no me cuenta nada
<Administrador_> :S
<SamuRay> primero xq segundos==60?
<Administrador_> ;S voy a retocarlo
<SamuRay> xq no lo haces con la funcion sleep?
<dannyLopez> SamuRay: segun entiendo yo segundos==60 para que siga el bucle
<Administrador_> http://pastebin.com/ScfRm6gB
 * dannyLopez termino hace mucho con C++
<SamuRay> lol seeep pero ella deberia tener un bucle para los segundos
<SamuRay> lol seeep pero ella deberia tener un bucle para los segundo
<Administrador_> o.o''
<dannyLopez> Administrador_: no cambiaste nada LoL
<dannyLopez> SamuRay: dices bucles independientes?
<Administrador_> http://pastebin.com/GicZMFqA
<SamuRay> minutos=sleep(60);
<Administrador_> mm..
<Administrador_> http://pastebin.com/9kHwDvAS
<Administrador_> El tiempo pasa más lento de lo que debería... por eso no utilizo sleep
<Administrador_> (pero si utilizara sleep y si fuera un reloj... se haría minutos=sleep(60); minutos; ???)
<dannyLopez> xD
<dannyLopez> xD /* No es un reloj */ xD
<Administrador_> xDDDDDDD
<erUSUL> por favor llevad esto a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<SamuRay> utilizarias los segundos
<SamuRay> cuantos minutos tiene 1 segundo
<SamuRay> bueno como hacemos?
<SamuRay> ayudamos o no?
<dannyLopez> !ot Administrador_
<kubot> Administrador_: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<SamuRay> okis
<dannyLopez> como copio un archivo de /aqui a /etc/aca?
<TrueNhero> alguien sabe de un programa que transcriba desde un audio?
<erUSUL> dannyLopez: cp /aqui/archivo /etc/aca/
<Administrador_> dannyLopez:
<Administrador_> se me adelantaron xd
<Administrador_> pero si vas a copiar a /etc/ usa sudo
<erUSUL> !cli | dannyLopez
<kubot> dannyLopez: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Administrador_>  sudo cp /aqui/archivo /etc/aca/
<mimecar> hola
<mimecar> hj
<hkm__> wenas
<erUSUL> buenas
<chicomonte> hola mundo
<mundo> hola, chicomonte
<UzU> the same error
<UzU> Could not connect to JACK server as client.- Overall operation failed.- Unable to connect to server.
<cousteau> is jack running?
<chicomonte> en ubuntu 10.10 se puede instalar los plugins extras del compiz
<cousteau> (y esto es ubuntu-es, btw)
<UzU> perdona
<UzU> xd
<UzU> se me ha ido
<UzU> como puedo hacerlo para que funcione?
<chicomonte> ubuntu 10.10 se puede instalar los plugins extras del compiz
<cousteau> está jack iniciado?
<cousteau> chicomonte, sí, pero tiene que estar activado el componente "universe" de repositorios
<chicomonte> ok
<chicomonte> y los que noe stan soportados
<cousteau> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<cousteau> los que no están soportados no creo que estén en repos, pero se pueden instalar a mano
<UzU> pues es lo que intento
<UzU> pero al iniciarlo consigo ese error
<UzU> de hecho, el programa se inicia
<chicomonte> como?
<UzU> pero no puedo hacer nada
<cousteau> UzU, tienes el QJackCTL abierto, o qué estás usando?
<UzU> ahora tengo abierto, si
<UzU> y tengo pero si le doy a start me da error
<UzU> cousteau, tienes idea de alguna posible solucion para el programa?
<cousteau> qué error te da?
<cousteau> ese que has puesto?
<UzU> eso mismo
<cousteau> se me hace raro que diga "Could not connect to JACK server as client" si es el server el que quieres iniciar...
<cousteau> haz   grep audio /etc/group   y mira a ver si aparece tu usuario
<UzU> en teoria si
<UzU> que lo he añadido antes
<UzU> buscando soluciones
<UzU> sep, alli esta
<UzU> aparece, sí
<NeoRanger> gente tengo un problema con una conexion wifi, me podrian ayudar??
<javila> Nasss a la sala.
<adriel> que es un error de bus
<cousteau> UzU, bien... supongo que jack te creó el archivo /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf
<cousteau> bien, ahora te pego una foto de mi config
<UzU> creo que no
<UzU> oks
<UzU> y por que un pastebin?
<cousteau> http://imagebin.org/136772
<UzU> lo copio?
<cousteau> mira a ver si con esa config te va bien
<UzU> nada, el mismo problema
<UzU> pero como dije: no existe ningun fichero en mi ordenador que corresponda a /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf
<Onicev> Hola, buenas
<Onicev> ¿Podría indicarme alguien la manera de descargar video de Youtube mediante Ubuntu 10.10? Gracias
<Onicev> Corrijo: Es Ubuntu 10.10 64bits
<charrua> cargas el video y vas a la carpeta temp y alli esta
<cousteau> Onicev, la fácil es: asumiendo que tienes adobe flash 10.1 (o anterior) instalado, le das al vídeo para que empiece a reproducirse (y descargarse), vas a /tmp, y ahí va apareciendo
<Onicev> ¿Como se si tengo adobe flash 19.1?
<Onicev> ...10.1
<cousteau> Onicev, puedes ver vídeos de youtube?
<Onicev> si
<Onicev> no me digas mas
<cousteau> bien; probablemente lo tengas
<Onicev> tengo ese flash
<charrua> si reproduce un video en el navegador debe tener flash
<Onicev> vaaale
<UzU> cousteau: no funcionó eso
<UzU> pero debo irme
<cousteau> (a lo mejor tienes el 10.2... pero creo que lo sabrías; el que viene en repos es el 10.1)
<Onicev> voy a mirar entonces lo que me has dicho cousteau. Gracias
<cousteau> UzU, lo siento :( no se me ocurre qué puede ser
<UzU> llevo ya unos dias buscando por ahi pero no veo solucion a ese problema :(
<Gargadon> UzU: teclea about:plugins en Firefox y ahi sabras si lo tienes instalado y que version es
<UzU> no, no, no se trata de eso
<UzU> es acerca del jackd
<Gargadon> ah,me equivoque de persona
<UzU> ahora vuelvo
<UzU> un saludo
<Gargadon> Onicev: about:plugins en Firefox
<Onicev> ¿Como se va a /tmp? o donde se encuentra esa carpeta
<Onicev> Y el "About:plugins en firefox"... Donde se encuentra en Firefox?
<Katarcis> Tem
<erUSUL> Onicev: /tmp está en /tmp esa es la ruta completa
<Katarcis> esta en la raiz
<Katarcis> en /
<Gargadon> Onicev: solo teclealo y oprime enter
<charrua> en el navegador de archivos anda a sistema de archivos
<Onicev> perdonad mi ignorancia pero no llevo demasiado tiempo en linux y aun no se donde se encuentran la mayoria de las cosas
<Onicev> Pero donde lo tecleo?
<Gargadon> en la barra de direcciones del Firefox
<Katarcis> para los plugins
<Onicev> ya. Me dice que la direccion no es correcta y no puede cargarse
<Onicev> Bueno. Es igual lo de los plugins. No se de donde sale pero el video que queria descargar se encuentra en tmp
<Onicev> ¿Hay alguna manera de pasarlo de flash a otro formato?
<Onicev> Tampoco importa. Ya veo que VLC puede abrir el archivo sin problemas
<Onicev> Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda una vez mas
<Katarcis> supongo que estas cojiendo los flash de youtube que quedan en tmp ?
<Onicev> Katarcis: No tengo ni idea de lo qeu estoy cogiendo. yo solo queria un video. Lo he reproducido y luego he ido a TMP. Se encontraba alli. He visto que VLC lo abre sin mas y con eso me doy con un canto en los dientes
<Onicev> Y pido disculpas por mi ignorancia y probablemente por parecer pesado que no es mi intencion
<Katarcis> mm pero si lo dejas en esa carpeta se va a borrar.. pero si lo quieres en otro formato solo le tienes que dar click derecho. Renombrar y le pones al final .mpg
<Katarcis> sin problemas
<Onicev> Ya lo he sacado de esa carpeta. He visto que solo memoriza los dos ultimos videos visionados
<Katarcis> ok
<Gargadon> lol VLC
<Onicev> supongo que en algun lugar se podra cambiar para que acepte mas, pero para los videos que me interesan tampoco necesito modificar nada
<Onicev> Este es un tutorial sobre como utilizar "clonezilla" y en español
<Onicev> para clonar discos duros
<Onicev> Aunque la verdad, el que se tenia que clonar era yo para ver si reaparecia con unos cuantos conocimientos mas sobre linux
<Onicev> Os dejo tranquilos hasta la próxima :-). Muchas gracias a todos... por todo. Saludos
<Onicev> Bye
<granjero> hola
<granjero> hola, estoy con una duda del comando nohup. quiero destarear un bakup que pesa 14gb por ssh. como el porceso tarda mucho mi idea era usar el comando nohup ya que si dejo destareando se me corta el ssh y por ende el porceso hijo de destareo. pongo :  sudo nohup tar xf xxx.tar.gz&  para que me lo mande a segundo plano tambien y me deje poner exit y salir pero  me pone esto "nohup: se ignora la entrada y se añade la salida a «nohup.out»"  y no me vuelv
<granjero> e al prompt
<cousteau> a lo mejor sí te devuelve al prompt, pero como te ha puesto un mensaje, te ha desaparecido el prompt
<cousteau> (aunque sigue estando ahí. Dale al enter a ver si te sale otro prompt)
<granjero> cousteau, excelente
<granjero> era el enter
<granjero> =)
<Juanantonio> Buenas
<Katarcis> klk
<Juanantonio> Tengo algún que otro problemilla con Kopete y una webcam, ¿me ayuda alguien?
<Katarcis> que pasa a la webcam?
<Juanantonio> Pues que no me ven
<Juanantonio> pero el caso es que si pongo en Ajustar video en Kopete
<Juanantonio> yo sí me veo, o sea que de alguna forma, funciona
<Juanantonio> Arranco el cheese y ya no se ve nada
<Katarcis> tal vez sea lo que le pasa a todos los clientes de mensajeria de ubuntu
<Katarcis> o linux en general..
<Juanantonio> De todas formas, me empezó a hacer falta ahora, por lo que no sé muy bien cómo va
<Juanantonio> Ajá, ¿qué les pasa?
<Katarcis> que la cam no funciona de linux a windows.. si es una cuenta de hotmail.. creo que es por los protocolos que microsoft los cambia.. pero por ejemplo de emesene a emesene sirve asi sea hotmal..
<Katarcis> o kopete a kopete en este caso
<Juanantonio> Ah, vaya. ¿Y eso siempre es así?
<Katarcis> antes servia.. pero como microsoft siempre daña todo.  xD
<seyacat> hola es
<Juanantonio> ¿Y si es una cuenta de gmail sí funciona?
<Juanantonio> Ya, es la pura verdad, daña todo
<Katarcis> no eh probado
<Katarcis> no eh probado gmail no lo se
<Katarcis> Con el Amsn tampoco va
<Katarcis> los ubunteros parece que estamos condenados a no ser vistos por camara xD
<Juanantonio> Ok, porque doy por supuesto que si abro desde mi gmail (no GTalk o Kopete, sino el correo) sí funciona, ¿pero y desde un cliente de mensajería instantánea?
<Juanantonio> Ok, por eso pasa lo de la foto
<Juanantonio> antes llegaba enseguida la foto de tus contactos mientras hablabas con ellos, ahora no
<Juanantonio> Jejeje, eso mismo
<Juanantonio> Bueno, pues ya es la segunda cosa que no puedo hacer desde Linux que sí podía desde Windows; eso sí, al contrario, perdí la cuenta
<Juanantonio> :P
<Sadlymistaken> hola Juanantonio
<Katarcis> que es lo primero?
<Juanantonio> Hola, sadlymistaken
<Sadlymistaken> Yo solo tengo en mi lista 5 cosas que no puedo hacer en ubuntu, que sí podía hacer en windows.
<Juanantonio> Sincronizar una PDA con Windows Mobile 5 con el Kontact
<Juanantonio> yo 2, porque jugar no cuenta, tengo una Wii...y antes, jugaba bien poco
<Sadlymistaken> No contaba jugar...
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<Juanantonio> Claro, yo tampoco ;)
<Katarcis> creo que esto ya es conbersacion offtopic xD
<Sadlymistaken> No se que es "Sincronizar una PDA", pero espero pronto sepas hacerlo... ubuntu es tan ventajoso, que da pena tener estas lista..
<cousteau> Katarcis, con aMSN me parece que se puede usar la cámara. Lo que no va es el audio
<seyacat> 6, convencerle a tu secretaria que linux es mjor que windows
<seyacat> XD
<Juanantonio> Ya, jejeje
<Katarcis> la camara da.. pero aveces
<Katarcis> lo que no va nunca es la videollamada
<Juanantonio> "Sincronizar" es conseguir que el calendario que tiene lo pueda actualizar en kontact en cuanto arranque Kubuntu
<seyacat> a mi me funciona al pelo la camara, suelo usar skype
<Katarcis> en skype siempre funciona
<Katarcis> claro..
<Juanantonio> ¿Con skype sí va? También tengo :P
<cousteau> Katarcis, cambiaron el protocolo y no se qué, y dejó de funcionar. Esperan arreglarlo para la 0.99
<Katarcis> si con skype si
<Juanantonio> Bueno, algo es algo
<Sadlymistaken> cousteau, en PIDGI aclaran perfectamente que las webcam se pueden usar en video conferencia EXECPTO en protocolo MSN... es decir en Google Talk, IRC...etc.. si funciona excepto MSN.
<cousteau> (aclaro que yo hablaba de aMSN)
<seyacat> en pidgin nunca e usado webcam
<xangua> Sadlymistaken: juat¿!
<Katarcis> pidgin da cam?
<Katarcis> yo ni sabia xD
<Katarcis> usaba pidgin pa estar en todos lados a la vez
<Sadlymistaken> pues en la pestaña "medios"
<Juanantonio> sadly, ¿y en Kopete igual?
<Sadlymistaken> ¬¬ no lo he probado en kopete..
<xangua> Sadlymistaken: en pidgin dice que solo con Jabber/XMPP y en *nix; jamás han mencionado ningún otro protocolo
<cousteau> Katarcis, sí, pero conectar una webcam a MSN por lo visto es tan poco gratificante que ningún desarrollador en su sano juicio se molesta en intentarlo... además están cambiando el protocolo cada 2*3
<Sadlymistaken> mencionan Google Talk tambien xangua..
<xangua> Sadlymistaken: esa es una cuenta jabber
<Katarcis> mm siempre que entras aca aprendes algo nuevo :O
<Katarcis> xD
<Sadlymistaken> ahm... xangua, sorry, pensaba que jabber y google talk no tenian nada que ver... sorry
<Juanantonio> Ah, ¿ves? Ya sabía yo
<Juanantonio> si pongo el Skype y pruebo la cam, no veo nada
<Juanantonio> ¿Qué le pasa?
<Sadlymistaken> en fin, que no me aclaro, quien está seguro de haber usado la webcam con protocolo MSN, que diga "YO SI" porfi
<Sadlymistaken> Juanantonio, con qué si te funciona la webcam? a ver si la tienes bien reconocida o algo...
<xangua> Sadlymistaken: anteriormente se podía, con microsoft cambiando su protocolo a cada rato pues...se rompe
<Juanantonio> No sé, no la suelo utilizar
<Sadlymistaken> yo la primera vez que quise ver si mi webcam funcionaba en ubuntu, me instalé CHESSEE... para hacerte fotos y videos con la webcam.... una vez ya me funcionó allí.... todo iba genial.
<Juanantonio> ayer puse Kopete y al Configurar el video, me la reconoció y puso un driver que alo hace, porque si pruebo, me veo
<Sadlymistaken> ok xangua, me alegra saber que al menos "lo intentaron".... pero vamos, que ya se dejaran sodomizar los de MSN cuando pierdan adeptos JAJAJAJAJAJA
<seyacat> xawtv es el mejor para ver la webcam
<enter7660> buenas tardes
<enter7660> tengo un problema con ipcop
<enter7660> es un corta fuegos
<Sadlymistaken> ya Juanantonio  pero verse a si mismo en el "configurador" no significa que Te vean los demas, o veas a los demas.. en videoconferencia, pero al menos sabes que si furula tu webcam. Me alegro.
<Juanantonio> sadly, ¿lo reinstalo aunque sea? Digo Cheese
<Sadlymistaken> que problema es enter7660 ?
<enter7660> no me deja acceder
<Sadlymistaken> NO Juanantonio  si ya te has visto ayer.... significa que funcionaaaa
<enter7660> a una pagina en espesifico
<Juanantonio> Mmm, entonces no lo entiendo  :-@
<enter7660> http://observatorio.sena.edu.co/BDcno/consultaFormulario.php
<enter7660> solo me deja entrar cuando tumbo la seguridad
<enter7660> y que dan desprotegidas todas las paginas
<enter7660> creo que maneja un puerto no admitido
<Sadlymistaken> a mi se me ve la página perfectamente... ¿No será la publicidad de la página la que tu firewall no quiere mostrarte y que a mi me salva el AD BLOCK PLUS del firefox y a ti no?
<Sadlymistaken> porque si no la tienes listada en prohiviciones ni nada...
<enter7660> si
<enter7660> pero la agrego como pagina permitida y nada
<enter7660> creo que es el puerto
<Sadlymistaken> Pero Juanantonio... ¿qué es lo que no entiendes? ¿Que msn cambie de protocolo PRIVADO cada equistiempo?
<enter7660> cuando bajo la seguridad de mi advproxy funciona
<enter7660> pero da acceso a todas la s pagias
<seyacat> recien dejo de funcionar el pidgin por eso, me cambie al empathy, luego fallo el empathy y volvi al msn
<Sadlymistaken> mhmm.... no se, no se me ocurre, no tengo yo mucha experiencia en esas cosas enter7660 lo siento
<seyacat> la verdad no importa
<enter7660> muchas gracias
<Sadlymistaken> seyacat, al msn, o al emesene?
<Sadlymistaken> enter7660, quizas otra persona sepa más
<Sadlymistaken> no te rindas por ello eh!!
<seyacat> perdon al pidgin
<Sadlymistaken> aqui hay mazo gente.. que sabe mucho de esas cosas
<seyacat> no volvi al msn nunca
<Sadlymistaken> jajajaja seyacat ok
<enter7660> creo que intentare llamar a el administrador de la pagina del sena
<Juanantonio> No, sadly, no entiendo porqué funciona a veces y a veces no ;)
<Juanantonio> estoy en ello
<enter7660> para ver que protocolos utiliza
<seyacat> por que no vas a un canal de el programa que buscas
<seyacat> #pigin #empathy que se yo
<seyacat> #pidgin
<Juanantonio> Ah, ¿kopete? Veamos ;)
<Sadlymistaken> lo mismo no sabe inglés... como yo.. :(
<seyacat> chuta entonces a aprender ingles
<seyacat> !
<Sadlymistaken> enter7660, buena suerte con ese email que le mandarás, a ver si te lo pueden explicar ellos...
<Juanantonio> Lo encontré, vamos a ver
<Juanantonio> pero me temo que mi problema se llama actualización :P
<ka0os> una consulta: tengo ya varios dias arreglar mi problema de resolucion en Ubuntu 10.10  mi placa de video es una nvidia 9600 1024
<ka0os> ya intente modificar el xorg
<ka0os> agregar la resolucion usando xran add
<ka0os> he intentado casi todas las soluciones posibles
<ka0os> pero al parecer no lo logro
<Juanantonio> Algo que a mí me funcionaba era reinstalar el driver de NVidia
<ka0os> ya esta instalado
<_xen_> ka0os>  *xrandr
<Juanantonio> y así tengo 1680x1050 con una 7100
<ka0os> lo instale de dos maneras
<ka0os> justo asi deberia tenerlo yo
<ka0os> pero no llego a mas de 1024 x 800
<Juanantonio> pues entonces no te sabría decir, pero creo que se puede "describir" en el Xorg, ¿no, sadly?
<Bl4ck-Dr4gon> oigan por que no me funciona los archivos rar?
<Bl4ck-Dr4gon> ya instale el 7zip
<Juanantonio> Mmm, espera, ka0os, ¿lo tienes enchufado al puerto VGA o a un DVI?
<Katarcis> black
<Katarcis> instale rar
<ka0os> es pci express
<Katarcis> y unrar
<Sadlymistaken> que guason eres Juanantonio
<fosco_> buenas
<Katarcis> ADIOS
<ka0os> eso no es ser gracioso se llama falta de respeto a lso demas
<Katarcis> :P
<Katarcis> chao
<Juanantonio> No es guasa, perdonad
<Juanantonio> yo es que fui incapaz de hacerla funcionar a esa resolución con unHDMI, que en realidad es un DVI con sonido
<Juanantonio> por eso lo decía
<ka0os> imaginate tener una pantalla de 24 pulgadas con una resolucion de 1024 x 800
<ka0os> ya estoy a punto de quitar mi ubuntu si no resuelvo el problma
<Juanantonio> La mía es de 22, y como no escalaba bien con el HDMI a 1080p, la puse por el VGA
<enter7660> sudo apt-get install rar
<Bl4ck-Dr4gon> gracias
<ka0os> 0.o estoy leyendo arriba enter7660  a ver si entiendo el contexto de lo que escribiste jaja
<ka0os> ya
<enter7660> para el rar
<ka0os> si gracias
<enter7660> necesito ayuda con mi ipcop
<enter7660> es un servidor firewall de linux
<Juanantonio> Pues eso, me mordía la pantalla, no me la escalaba y me faltaba pantalla, claro, no es 1920x1080
<seyacat> enter7660: creo que no han usado ipcop, has visto algun foro!
<ka0os> es super incomodo trabajar así y no se puede ni navegar
<Juanantonio> pero bueno, seguro que eso, como lo de la webcam es culpa de mi kernel antiguo
<enter7660> si
<enter7660> pero no me dan solucion+
<Juanantonio> ka0os, claro que sí, lo entiendo
<Tarrasquero> ka0os: tienes los drivers instalados?
<seyacat> enter7660: te bloquea toda navegación?
<enter7660> no solo una pagina
<seyacat> y tienes las reglas?
<seyacat> o no tiene reglas?
<enter7660> nose
<ka0os> si tengo todo instalado
<enter7660> cuando habilito el advproxy
<ka0os> la aceleracion grafica va perfecto
<enter7660> no me deja entrar
<ka0os> solo es la resolucion mi problema
<Tarrasquero> ka0os: mete este comando en una terminal
<seyacat> mmm
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<enter7660> pero lo desabilito me desabilita todo y deja entrar a todas las paginas bloqueadas xxx youtube face etc
<Tarrasquero> y pegalo a ver
<ka0os> ok
<Juanantonio> Tarrasquero> ¿puede tener que ver lo que le pasa a él con lo que me pasó a mí con el HDMI?
<Tarrasquero> Juanantonio: aprobecha y haz lo mismo a ver
<Juanantonio> Ok, gracias ;)
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<seyacat> enter7660: has visto el manual de advproxy
<enter7660> no
<seyacat> http://www.advproxy.net/documentation/ipcop-advproxy-en.pdf
<seyacat> la seccion 8.3.1 Adding custom rules to iptables
<enter7660> pero creo que esa pagina utiliza u puerto que esta cerrado en mi ipcop
<seyacat> haste un pastebin de iptables-save
<seyacat> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<seyacat> cuando este habilitado  el proxy
<Juanantonio> Tarrasquero> ¿y te paso lo que me sale?
<Tarrasquero> pegalo en pastebin
<Juanantonio> Ok
<Lago> Hola amigos¡ ,  alguien me puede aconsejar como puedo hacer para que openoffice impres tenga sonido en maverick
<Tarrasquero> Lago: revisaste alsamixer?
<enter7660> cuando esta habilitado el proxy metrabaja todo bien me bloquea exelente
<Juanantonio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564651/
<enter7660> pero no deja cargar esa pagina en espesifico
<ka0os> Tarrasquero,  no me aparece nada
<Tarrasquero> Juanantonio: no tienes instalado "ningun" driver ni libre ni propietario
<Lago> pues no, he metido todos los plugins gstreamer y jjre, pero nada
<seyacat> enter7660: el la seccion que te dije puedes agregar reglas especificas
<Tarrasquero> ka0os: ni con sudo?
<seyacat> leete el manual
<enter7660> http://observatorio.sena.edu.co/BDcno/consultaDiccionario.php
<ka0os> no
<ka0os> nada
<enter7660> osena porque la pagina es php
<Juanantonio> el de nvidia, lo instalé desde la web de NVidia
<Tarrasquero> Juanantonio: no tienes nada
<Tarrasquero> Juanantonio: la grafica es de 256mb verdad?
<Tarrasquero> Juanantonio: que hiciste para instalar el driver?
<Lago> Tarrasquero que me aconsejas  quen haga en alsamixer?
<ka0os> Tarrasquero,  ya me sale la informacion
<Tarrasquero> Lago: subir los niveles que te haga falta usar para eso y en general
<Tarrasquero> ka0os: ponlo en pastebin
<ka0os> ok
<seyacat> Lago:  intenta con  padsp ooffice -impress
<Tarrasquero> Juanantonio: ?
<Tarrasquero> es un netbook?
<Lago> seyacal perdona padsp ooffice -impress es un archivo instalable?
<seyacat> no pon en la consola   padsp ooffice -impress
<seyacat> y prueba a ver si suena
<Lago> vale eso me abre el programa , ¿pero crees que ahora funcionara?
<Juanantonio> perdón, salí un segundo
<halcom> wenas noches  a tod@s los que esteis
<Lago> el sonido claro
<seyacat> Lago, yo no te puedo decir eso
<seyacat> pruebaloi
<lenox> buenas tardes
<Juanantonio> me lo instale como viene en los foros de la biblia de ubuntu, descargarlo a tu home y todo eso; no me acuerdo bien, lo apunté porque no entendía nada  (H)
<Lago> toi en elllo, gracias
<Tarrasquero> Juanantonio: es facil
<Tarrasquero> es un netbook?
<Juanantonio> Ya, jejeje, pero era incapaz de aprenderlo y mira que lo tuve que reinstalar al actualizar el kernel de Hardy
<Juanantonio> No, es una torre
<Tarrasquero> 32bits?
<Juanantonio> No, un Q6600 con 4 Gb de RAM y con Hardy 64
<ka0os> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564662/
<ka0os> allí esta Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> ka0os: el modulo nouveau lo tienes cargado?
<Tarrasquero> los de nividia y nouveau son incompatibles
<ka0os> como resuelvo eso?
<Tarrasquero> yo creo que tienes que descargar el modulo ese
<ka0os> ok
<Bl4ck-Dr4gon> que antivirus buenos hay para ubuntu?
<fosco_> Bl4ck-Dr4gon: tienes varios aunque ninguno es realmente necesario
<fosco_> quieres escanear particiones windows?
<Tarrasquero> modprobe -r nouveau ← te dirá que esta en uso
<Tarrasquero> seguro
<Tarrasquero> wget
<Tarrasquero> wget http://www.nvidia.es/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/260.19.36/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.36.run&lang=es&type=GeForce
<Tarrasquero> Juanantonio: ese es el driver privativo que necesitas
<Juanantonio> Ah, ok, pero me va todo lo que necesito, salvapantallas en GL y Compiz incluido, es muy raro, ¿no?
<fosco_> Juanantonio: y cual es el problema?
<Tarrasquero> Juanantonio: tu grafica es nueva verdad?
<ka0os> ok Tarrasquero
<Juanantonio> El problema es que tenía salida HDMI y nunca fui capaz de usarla correctamente en Linux
<Katarcis> Se puede hacer que ubuntu borre todo lo que se haya hecho en una sesion al apagar la maquina?
<Juanantonio> y ahora quiero pinchar una PCIx16, una GT 220 o GT 240, y no sé si seguirá el problema
<Juanantonio> porque usar esas tarjetas con la salida analógica da pena
<cousteau> doy fe de que la salida analógica da asquete
<cousteau> (al menos sin un cable bueno... no sé si mejora mucho con un cable mejor)
<seyacat> Katarcis: todo lo de la sesion se guarda en /home/usuario, deberias saber que borrar
<cousteau> (al menos s-Video; a mí VGA me va bien)
<Juanantonio> jejeje ;) asquete...o ascazo, pero si no, no tengo 1680*1050
<Katarcis> no.. mi pregunta es que si puedo hacer que todo se borre automaticamente al apagar la maquina
<Katarcis> digo.. lo que haya hecho
<cousteau> Juanantonio, no he leído la conversación entera, pero... si el problema es que te van los efectos pero otras cosas en 3D van mal, prueba quitando los efectos
<cousteau> tienden a entorpecer las otras cosas
<seyacat> Katarcis: si, puedes, el rc.0 me parece que es el de apagado
<EXio4> holas!
<seyacat> Katarcis: cual es la finalidad?
<Katarcis> necesito que mi pc siempre este como recien isntalado el ubuntu.. no es nada malo .
<Katarcis> como si no guardara nada
<Katarcis> si me entiendes?
<seyacat> si
<EXio4> hay un congelador de particiones
<seyacat> como para hacer maquinas de cafe net
<EXio4> ahora te busco el nombre, esperame un segundo. ;)
<Katarcis> eso
<Katarcis> ok gracias
<seyacat> solamente mueve la carpeta de usuario al tmp y le creas otra a reiniciar
<EXio4> Lethe ?
<seyacat> el gnome restablece los archivos solo
<EXio4> un usuario comento que eso congela las particiones, y ahora no lo puedo probar (estoy desde un liveusb de xPUD :D)
<seyacat> Katarcis: otra forma seria montar el home en un ramdisk
<seyacat> asi quedara en memoria
<seyacat> y al apagar marchara
<cousteau> Katarcis, alguien por aquí hace tiempo buscaba algo así
<EXio4> Lethe?
<cousteau> consiste en crear un usuario, digamos "invitado", y poner su home en una carpeta temporal
<Katarcis> y como pongo el home en la carpeta personal?
<Katarcis> digo
<Juanantonio> Gracias por todo, ya os pediré ayuda cuando pase de Hardy a Lucid
<Katarcis> en la carpeta temporal
<Katarcis> en tmp me supongo
<cousteau> sip, por ahí
<seyacat> mira puedes usar el rc.local
<Juanantonio> porque tengo un lío por hacer, flipante, jejeje; por eso lo mismo hay cosas que no mevan
<fosco_> Katarcis: menu usuarios y grupos, pestaña avanzado
<seyacat> en /etc/rc.local
<seyacat> ese es el ultimo script al iniciar la maquina
<cousteau> incluso creo que la persona que dijo eso lo que quería era _copiar_ una configuración a esa carpeta, para que se "resetease" la config cada vez
<cousteau> pero se pudiese ajsutar
<TrueNhero1> como cambio la carpeta temporal de wine?
<cousteau> temporal? ...no me suena
<TrueNhero1> temp
<Katarcis> aver si entendi.. voy a grupos usuarios y en avanzado cambio la carpeta de /home/usuario A /tmp/usuario ?
<cousteau> por? para qué quieres hacer eso? (a lo mejor consigues hacer algo con $WINEPREFIX)
<seyacat> no Katarcis
<cousteau> Katarcis, sip, creo que sería algo así
<seyacat> eso lo tienes que hacer automaticamente
<Katarcis> bueno si o no?
<jmanuel_cool> saludando a los que no estan AWAY (y los quelo estan , pues que lean luego el historial)
<cousteau> pero te recomiendo crear un usuario aparte para eso, no lo hagas con el tuyo
<TrueNhero1> yyo?
<Katarcis> voy hacer una prueba con otro usuario a ver si da
<Katarcis> gracias
<cousteau> (o tener un "administrador" y un "genérico"
<Katarcis> ahora vengo
<seyacat> Katarcis: vuelve a ver si hacemos un script pequeñito
<TrueNhero1> bueno cambiare todo wine_c creo que asi movere tod y la carpeta temp, para tener mas espacio
<Katarcis> ok
<Katarcis> no tardo
<ka0os> :( Tarrasquero  no entendi bien
<ka0os> inente hacer lo que me sugeriste
<cousteau> TrueNhero1, lo último iba para Katarcis, a ti te decía lo de $WINEPREFIX
<ka0os> pero me perdi
<cousteau> TrueNhero1, qué quieres hacer?
<seyacat> TrueNhero1: solo mueve .wine, y quedara el wine en blanco
<Lago> seyacat perdi el control del equipo apretando f1 en alsamixer,  porfa dime de nuevo el comando ese para abrir openofficde impres
<bigbut> hola, podeis ayudarme?, "cmake" no consigue encontrar la libreria "curl", aun teniendolo, Que debo hacer o donde puedo encontrar una solucion?
<TrueNhero1> kiero darle mas espacio a temp de wine porq mi disco solo tiene 400mb libre, y el goldwave me pide mas
<cousteau> bigbut, se llamará algo así como   libcurl-dev
<seyacat> padsp ooffice -impress
<Lago> vale lointento de nuevo
<seyacat> bigbut  sudo apt-get install libcurl-dev
<seyacat> bigbut: esta creo que es  sudo apt-get install libcurl-ocaml-dev
<cousteau> no... parece que "libcurl-dev" no es
<cousteau> seyacat, no sé si es...
<bigbut> instalando..
<cousteau> (bueno, hay una forma de saberlo)
<seyacat> bigbut and autocompletando con tab despues apt-get install libcurl...tab tab   jejeje
<seyacat> ahi encuentras
<bigbut> estoy isntalando sudo apt-get install libcurl-ocaml-dev, y haber si funciona, pero puede ser un fallo del "cmake" que no encuentre la "path" de libcurl?
<cousteau> poco probable
<seyacat> bigbut: no solo debe que falta, por lo general se ponen todas apiladas en /usr/local/lib , no hay donde perderse
<bigbut> omg,  libcurl-ocaml-dev funciona!, como sabias que era esa?
<seyacat> bigbut: alguna ves me falto
<cousteau> seyacat, /usr/lib (y /usr/include)
<seyacat> cousteau: mucha razon
<cousteau> /usr/local es para las cosas instaladas un poco "a mano" (e.g. con sudo make install)
<Katarcis> Si funciono. .
<Katarcis> Gracias cousteau
<cousteau> Katarcis, me laegro
<cousteau> (aunque fue idea de fosco_)
<seyacat> a si es buena idea JAJA
<seyacat> les pongo como curiosidad, aunque seguro lo sabian.  la carpeta /deb/shm es un ramdisk automando y de dimension automatica de hasta la mitad de la memoria fisica, automontado en ubuntu
<seyacat> me jale es /dev/shm/
<bigbut> muchas gracias funciono, todo perfecto, da miedo lo efectivo que es este canal irc
<cousteau> sip, es la memoria compartida; está bien para hacer que varios programas compartan datos
<cousteau> bigbut, me alegro :)
<seyacat> :)
<Katarcis> otra pequeña duda :P cuando enciendo la pc dice que no ah podido montar /Datos.. me dice que espere o que unsa S para cancelar o m para hacerlo manualmente
<Katarcis> que puede ser?
<Lago> sigo sin tener sonido en las presentaciones alguien se le ocurre algo mas para poder hacer para que suenen
<cousteau> qué hay en /Datos??
<cousteau> la añadiste tú? a lo mejor está mal en el fstab
<erUSUL> Katarcis: imposible de saber, que es /Datos? seguramente fuiste tu el que añadiste esa entrada a fstab ( ubuntu usaria /media/ ) asi que deberias saber ...
<Katarcis> si.. yo puse eso. pero como lo quito para que no trate de montarlo?
<cousteau> erUSUL, si se añade durante la instalación puede ser tentador ponerlo ahí
<cousteau> Katarcis, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab   y pon un # delante de la línea que dice /Datos
<erUSUL> Katarcis: edita fstab y comenta la linea ( añadele un # al principio )
<cousteau> (eso corrobora mi teoría)
<Katarcis> Gracias
<Katarcis> son salvadores jeje
<Katarcis> voy a reiniciar aver
<Katarcis> los veo en un rato
<Juanantonio> Otro problema: el flash me da muchísimos problemas en Chromium
<Juanantonio> me dice que está anticuado
<Katarcis> jaja si funciono
<Katarcis> son unos capos :D
<Katarcis> xD
<Katarcis> gracias cousteau y gracias erUSUL
<erUSUL> no hay de que
<cousteau> .)
<cousteau> oops, tuerto
<Katarcis> le falto el parche xD
<TrueNhero1> sudo mv ~/.wine/drive_c/ /media/fat32/ esta bien para mover el archivo??
<cousteau> P) arrr
<cousteau> TrueNhero1, ni idea, qué quieres hacer?
<TrueNhero1> mover la carpeta drive_c con todo su contenia a un disco que llamo fat32
<cousteau> pues sí... aunque no haría falta sudo
<cousteau> o lo que quieres es que _el contenido_ de drive_c aparezca dentro de /media/fat32/?
<TrueNhero1> mv: falló el movimiento entre distintos dispositivos: de «/home/truenhero/.wine/drive_c/» a «/media/fat32/drive_c»; no se puede borrar el objetivo: Es un directorio
<Katarcis> que puede ser cuando en preferencias de sonido en hardware no sale nada?
<seyacat> como hago para quitar el plymouth?
<TrueNhero1> no es lo mismo que mover lo que dices cousteau?
<cousteau> TrueNhero1, mejor usa   cp -a   y luego ya borras el original
<arielsanflo> hola
<cousteau> TrueNhero1, mv ~/.wine/drive_c/ /media/fat32/ crearía una carpeta /media/fat32/drive_c/
<cousteau> suponiendo que /media/fat32 exista
<TrueNhero1> cousteau: ya la tengo creada, lo que pasa es que thunar no kiso copiar las llaves de win por largas
 * cousteau se pregunta qué quiere hacer TrueNhero1 _exactamente_
 * Katarcis xD
<seyacat> cousteau: como se pone en cursiva?
<TrueNhero1> kiero mover la carpeta drive_c con todo su contenia a un disco que llamo fat32 como?
<Katarcis> en teoria mv o cp te sirven
<arielsanflo> alguien sabe como verificar el disco duro que tiene errores
<cousteau> TrueNhero1, moverla tal cual, no? no quieres "recrear la instalación de Wine en un disco duro" o algo raro
<Katarcis> arielsanflo .. con el cd de ubuntu
<seyacat> Thekernel: ctrl+m ctrl+v en el nautilus
<arielsanflo> no tengo el cd
<Katarcis> mmm
<seyacat> jaja encima me jalo
<Thekernel> ?
<Katarcis> son las 4 y no me han dado comida ¬¬
<Katarcis> xD
<seyacat> me voy al offtopic
<cousteau> arielsanflo, si quieres forzar un chequeo de /:   sudo touch /forcefsck   y reiniciar
<Katarcis> thekernel no te compliques con eso.. con mv, cp o con nautilus eso te va dar
<Thekernel> pero que decis?
<Thekernel> si no eh preguntado nada
<Katarcis> aaa lei mal jaja
<cousteau> Thekernel, temas de autocompletar con el tabulador...
<Katarcis> es truengero
<Katarcis> hero
<seyacat> JAJA ERA TrueNhero1
<seyacat> jaja
<cousteau> (iba para TrueNhero1)
<Katarcis> si jaja
<Katarcis> si
<seyacat> culpa del TAB
<TrueNhero1> pronuncialo truñero
<Juanantonio> Bueno, me voy, luego vuelvo, saludetes, majos
<seyacat> el offtopic esta mas muerto que #debian
<Guest123> hola, me pudiera alguien decir como desinstalo por completo WINE? lo hice mediante el centro de software ubuntu pero vi que no borro los directorios
<fosco_> Guest123: wine es un solo programa, se quita con el gestor de paquetes
<Guest123> si, pero lo que instale con el no lo borro
<fosco_> si lo que quieres es borrar los programas que instalaste usando wine elimina el directorio ~/.wine
<Guest123> a ok
<cousteau> Guest123, http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-ddc6f242056eb1a4fe566c9434d15fd8b64606aa
<Guest123> no habra nada mas por ahi que quede verdad?
<cousteau> creo que eso es todo
<Guest123> ok gracias
<cousteau> lo de la FAQ esa
<fosco_> Guest123: archivos no, pero es posible que en los menús sigas viendo entradas a los programas de wine
<fosco_> los puedes eliminar con el editor de menus
<granjero> hola alguien entiende el comando "cpio" y me da una mano?
<Guest123> ok
<Guest123> gracias
<cousteau> Guest123, en el link que te he pasado explican cómo borrarlo todo
<Guest123> lo revisare gracias
 * alexneb se despide con la patitA....
<Juanantonio> Buenas, ya he vuelto
<Juanantonio> Una duda simple: si escucho un CD con Kaffeine, ¿cómo es posible que no vea la canción que suena en Kopete cuando CDDB sí encuentra el CD completo?
<Juanantonio> ¿Me ayuda alguien?
<Lago> sigo sin tener sonido en las presentaciones de openoffice, se le ocurre a alguien algo
<Lago> es que a nadie le a pasado de ir a abrir una presentacion de esas tan piji,
<Lago> y no poder oir la musiquilla
<francisco_> alguien sabe como cincronizar un ipod con amarok?
<francisco_> con el rythimbox pude pero me gusta mas amarok
<Katarcis> mira
<Katarcis> dale preferencias > cnofigurar amarok
<francisco_> ajam
<Katarcis> abajo dale dispositivos de medios
<Katarcis> dale apple ipod...
<Katarcis> y ya..
<Katarcis> le das aceptar
<francisco_> Ktarcis uso amarok 2.4 y no viene esa opción
<bigbut> perdonad por volver a molestaros, pero como consiguo crear  un ejecutable para windows con el cmake desde linux, tengo el archivo "cross-compile.cmake", pero no tengo i idea de como usarlo
<Katarcis> francisco.. buscate en google el plug.. me imagino que existe
<bigbut> plug?
<Katarcis> le estoy diciendo a francisco
<bigbut> okis dokis
<Katarcis> bigbut.. a ver si entiendo quieres crear un archivo que se ejecute en windows .. haciendolo desde linux?
<bigbut> si
<bigbut> compilandoo desde linux para ser mas exactos
<Katarcis> es algo complicado.. no seria mejor leer un tuto?
<bigbut> es que no encuentro nada claro sobre usar el archivo de "cross-compile.cmake", estoy sobre la wiki de cmake.org y me encuentro muy desorientado
<Katarcis> lo siento. no sabria decirte
<bigbut> no problemo, seguire dando palos de sieguo hasta encontrar algo.
<bigbut> ciego*, dios mio maldita gramatica
<UzU> problema al iniciar qjackctl
<UzU> 18:57:18.476 Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server. Please check the messages window for more info.
<Katarcis> no tienes que poner el puerto?
<Katarcis> nose
<Katarcis> solo digo xD
<UzU> el problema es este JACK is running in realtime mode, but you are not allowed to use realtime scheduling.
<omikron4> en python no hablan... alguien que sepa algo de python?? aunque es para ubuntu, se que es para el off-topic pero ptegunto por si acaso
<omikron4> bueno por si alguien lo ve.. lo que quiero.. es que la seleccion de archivos. en vez de uno solo sea multiple.. y se lo que hay que poner... el unico problema es que hay espacios en blanco en los archivos seleccionados y aunque para uno ya solucione el problema me gustaria saber la linea para que el tema masmusica = musica.replace(' ', '\ ') se aplique a cada uno de los archivos... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/564724/      . Si alguien lo sabe.. 
<Tarrasquero> los es pacios asi?  paquete\ mio?
<omikron4> Tarrasquero:  he probado todo lo que funciona en los scripts de shell , pero aki no funciona... ten en cuenta que se trata de varios archivos y hay que eliminar los espacios de cada uino de ellos
<Tarrasquero> ya, la verdad no he experimentado con python
<omikron4> en python... asi... -->masmusica = musica.replace(' ', '\ ')
<omikron4> pero eso lo intento con for i in musica:
<omikron4> masmusica = musica.replace(' ', '\ ')
<omikron4> y me dice que no es bool
<omikron4> perdon.. abajo luego pongo... masmusica = i.replace(' ', '\ ')
<omikron4> pero no va
<omikron4> me dice que no hay iteracion
<omikron4> da igual Tarrasquero, seguire haciendo pruebas... gracias tron
<Varc> Buenas noches a todos
<Varc> Pregunta: Tengo un amigo que quiere hacer lo siguiente:   "como intalo el driver de wiffi para una siragon ML 1040 la placa de wiffi es Ralink"  No les se decir si trato TODO pero dice que lleva dias en eso
<omikron4> Varc: , exactamente que chipset tiene
<omikron4> y mira en un terminal, cuando la conectas... dmesg para ver si te pide el firmware o que pasa cuando la conectas Varc
<Varc> omikron4: Amigo gracias, pero ya me respondieron en el canal en ingles... Disculpa las molestias
<omikron4> ok Varc
<LuisMiguel> estimados amigos, instalé debian con LXDE ,todo bien.. pero cuando meto una usb formateada ntfs no la reconoce
<Tarrasquero> LuisMiguel: /join #debian-es
<Katarcis> me recuerdan el codigo para instalar los extras porfavor?
<LuisMiguel> no es sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras ??
<Tarrasquero> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Katarcis> gracias
<LuisMiguel> hay algún ubuntero con experiencia? o un debianero??
<LuisMiguel> como reconozco las usb NTFS con LXDE ?
<omikron4> depende de lo que llames experiencia, LuisMiguel, porqu este es un canal de soporte
<omikron4> supongo que aqui habra experiencia
<LuisMiguel> sorry, omikron4  no me expresé bien...
<Erika> hola a todos
<LuisMiguel> solo quería saber si alguien ha usado LXDE?
<omikron4> LuisMiguel: aki cada uno aporta lo que puede segun su experiencia, seguro que lo que te preocupa le ha pasado a alguien de los que estamos aki
<Erika> algún experto que me pueda ayudar....tengo un problema que hasta ahora nadie ha podido resolver
<omikron4> lo tendras que exponer para saberlo Erika
<Erika> ok aquí va........estoy tratando de instalar ubuntu 10.10 junto con mi windows 7 pero hasta el momento no lo he conseguido.......
<LuisMiguel> eso es muy fácil...
<LuisMiguel> tienes que particionar tu disco duro Erika
<Erika> intenté de varias formas desde cds hasta usb pero nada.....siempre se cuelga en la parte de "Dónde estas ubicado?" es decir la primera pantalla
<LuisMiguel> yo los particiono con un CD que bajé partedmagic
<omikron4> y cual es el problema Erika? que no adapta la particion para ubuntu?
<LuisMiguel> entonces tal vez no sirva tu CD Erika
<Erika> ya hice todas las particiones necesarias y con eso no tuve problemas es decir windows, /, /home y swap con eso no tuve problemas....además me guié por un manual que me pareció muy completo
<LuisMiguel> entonces.. solo te queda comprobar tu CD
<omikron4> pues erika, el problema lo tienes en el ubuntu que te bajaste.. lo que debes hacer es eliminar el que tienes y bajarlo de nuevo pues seghuramente lo bajaste con errores
<Erika> como dije anteriormente probé con cd y con usb y nada......otro dato tampoco puedo ingresar a ninguna página en ubuntu pero sin embargo puedo descargar correo
<LuisMiguel> hacerle un md5
<omikron4> porque el problema que yo tuve con la instalacion solo fue de tema de particiones en algun que otro laptop
<omikron4> la computadora, solo computa, por lo tanto si no hay problema en el tema partidciones es problema de la iso bajada
<Erika> no lo creo porque logré instaarlo pero con la opción de wubi desde windows ysi mal recuerdo también logre instalar con la primera opción que dá que es "instalar junto a otro sistema operativo", inclusive formateé el disco e instalé primero ubuntu y funcionaba todo a la perfección pero cuando le instalé el windows obviamente me borro el GRUB y ya no me funcionaba internet
<omikron4> Erika:  has mirado si estas intentando instalar una de 32 bits y resulta que tu pc es de 64?
<Erika> definitivamente mi pc es de 32 y la versión que bajé es también para 32 bits
<omikron4> pero tienes ubuntu y no funciona por el tema del grub o no puedes instalar ubuntu, Erika?
<PabloRubianes> Los interesados en el canal #ubuntu-es-locos hay una reunion en este momento sobre la integracion de los LoCos Latinos... a los que les interese bienvenidos
<LuisMiguel> yo probaría con otro CD .
<Erika> en este canal me recomendaron instalar la alternate pero ni esa
<frankie1976> Hola a todos los ubunteros, saludos desde Puerto Rico!
<Erika> y suspuestamente esa es a prueba de fallos
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-09
<Erika> en este momento tengo el ubuntu en modo prueba, me pueden ayudar a configurar la red para conectarme????
<omikron4> Erika: tienes uubuntu en el disco duro y no va por haber instalado windows despues o cual es el problema... ya me estoy mareando
<omikron4> Erika: la red ya viene configurada
<frankie1976> Alguno sabe donde puedo encontrar un chat donde hablen acerca de Nintendo Wii?
<Erika> omikron4 si logré instalarlo bien pero cuando instalé windows después me eliminó el GRUB y ya no pude arrancar nuevamente Ubuntu
<omikron4> pues solo tienes que recuperar el grub
<omikron4> pues windows elimina. el mbr.. bueno, lo sobreescribe
<omikron4> a eso si que te puedo ayudar, Erika
<omikron4> y mejor ahora que estas en modo prueba
<Erika> intenté recuperar el GRUB según un sitio de internet pero me dio tanto error que terminé por rendirme y decidir reinstalar nuevamente ubuntu......obviamente fue un craso error porque volví a los problemas mencionados anteriormente
<omikron4> pues yo te lo dare para no haber errores, Erika
<omikron4> Erika:  dime la particion en la que tienes ubuntu y te voy indicando
<Erika> y ahora creo que para instalar nuevamente sin problemas tendré que formatear el disco e instalar primero ubuntu.....pero no tengo ganas y en ningún foro (ya leí bastante) hablan de que el windows impida la instalación de ubuntu
<Erika> omikron te repito que ya no tengo ubuntu, porque intenté reinstalarlo......ahora estoy en modo prueba
<omikron4> Erika: , por favor,, grrr... te estoy dando la solucion.. no hay que leer bastante.. sino acertar
<omikron4> lo borraste?
<omikron4> y erika, si formateas el disco, primero instala windows, despues ubuntu
<omikron4> porque si no seguiras con el mismo problema
<frankie1976> erika creo que omikron4 tiene razon
<Erika> eso estoy intentando hacer pero nada.......te cuento que me apareció el siguiente mensaje "sorry, the program ubiquity closed unexpectedly"
<omikron4> Erika: ya que estas en modo pruebas.. porque no miras en lugares haber si tieenes mas de un sistema de archivos
<Erika> dónde miro eso?
<frankie1976> que windows estas instalando Erika?
<omikron4> en el menu de arriba
<Katarcis> menu de arriba LUGARES
<omikron4> aplicaciones... lugares sistema.. pues en lugares
<Katarcis> Panel superior xD
<Erika> mis particiones son: 108 GB Filesystem, 42 GB Filesystem, Datos, y Reservado para el sistema
<Erika> la de 42 GB es para ubuntu
<omikron4> osea que segun parece aun tienes ubuntu
<omikron4> y ese es el anterior o el que no lograste instalar, Erika?
<Erika> no, porque esas partciones las creé desde windows
<omikron4> va a sistema gparted
<Erika> justamente para instalar el ubuntu de manera profesional
<omikron4> sistema administradcion gparted
<Erika> te refieres a la terminal???
<frankie1976> te recomiendo que comiences desde cero y hagas una intalacion fresca de los dos sistemas operativos para que vallas a la segura!
<Erika> ok, ya estoy allí
<omikron4> no... en el menu superior Erika
<Erika> ya esyoy en gparted
<omikron4> ahora te leera las particiones reales que tienes
<omikron4> y si son ext4 ntfs u otros
<Erika> sda1 y sda2 son NTFS con 100 GB
<omikron4> ok.. algo mas?
<Erika> sda3 extended (para datos) con 132GB
<omikron4> alguna particion mas?
<Erika> sda5 ext4 con 40 GB
<omikron4> y quien ha hecho esas particiones y porque son ext3?
<Erika> sda7 linux-swap con 4 GB
<Erika>  unallocated con 7 GB
<Erika> sda6 fat 32 para datos
<omikron4> bien... entonces... para instalar tienes que escoger... hacer las particiones manualmente
<omikron4> dejar el sda1 y 2 para windows
<Erika> en ningún momento puse ext3, a que te refieres?
<Erika> yo sé que esta versión de ubuntu tiene que ser ext4 el filesystem
<omikron4> e instalar en ese ext3 pulsando en sobre ella e indicando que se montara en /
<omikron4> y que sea ext4
<omikron4> pues en sda3
<Erika> creo que estas equivocando porque lo que puse es sda3 extended no ext3
<omikron4> ya,,, he corregido xD
<omikron4> que tienes en sda3?
<omikron4> tienes algo guardado?
<Erika> no
<Erika> pero aparece con una llave igual que la de swap
<omikron4> pues cuando te de la opcion en la instalacion... le dices que quieres hacer las particiones de forma manual
<omikron4> y utiliza esa para instalar
<Erika> ok, cómo?
<omikron4> dandole dos golpecitos de raton.. indicando ext4 y el lugar de montaje / y señalas formatear
<omikron4> la swap no la toques aunque te has pasado dandole mucho
<Erika> explícame porqué por favor?
<Erika> explícame porqué por favor?
<omikron4> ya que con 1Gb o como mucho dos ya hay bastante
<omikron4> porque el swap es para intercambio y dependiendo de la ram que tu tengas tendras quwe darle mas o menos
<omikron4> si tienes buena ram pues menos swap
<Erika> yo sabía que para el swap había que darle aproximadamente el doble de la memoria RAM que en mi caso es de 2 GB
<omikron4> y para usar 4Gb de swap debe uno trabajar con mogollon de cosas abiertas..  o con programas que gastan muchisismos recursos
<Erika> quieres que vuelva a intentar instalar pero en otra partición de mayor capacidad.....porque?, 42 GB no te parecern suficientes?
<omikron4> pues con uno te hubiera bastado.. aunque da igual no es importante... yo habia oido que la mitad de la ram para swap
<omikron4> no digo eso... solo te indicaba para instalar
<omikron4> pero la puedes poner donde quieras
<omikron4> solo que no te permitira tener mas de 3 particiones primarias
<omikron4> de todas formas Erika yo te aconsejo que vuelvas a bajar la iso de ubbuntu pues me huele que te bajo con fallos
<LuisMiguel> yo se que la swap es hasta 1 gb
<omikron4> e intentar instalar de nuevo... pero esta vez.. sabiendo en que particion quieres ponerla y cuanto disco le dejaras a ubuntu
<LuisMiguel> o sea es el doble..de la ram.. pero cuando la swap llega a 1 gb.. ahí se deja
<Erika> gracias omikron, pero primero ya pude instalar anteriormente y 2do probé con el usb que instaló un amigo y tampoco nada
<Erika> sinceramente no creo que sea un problema con el iso sino más bien algún tipo de incompatibilidad
<omikron4> pues igual tiens el problema de las particiones Erika, yo de ti. formatearia las que no usas con win e instalaria de nuevo... pero claro, es dificil desde aki indicar... yo los isntalo todos sin problemas en mi pueblo
<omikron4> y a todos les pongo ubuntu..
<omikron4> y siempre prefiero indicar las particiones manualmente.. aunque de forma automatica tambien esta bien
<Erika> pero no me puedes ayudar a configurar internet?
<omikron4> borro o formateo las que ya no uso
<omikron4> internet ya viene configurado en ubuntu, Erika
<omikron4> que es lo que te falta configurar?
<Erika> ni dea, como tedigo me deja bajar los mails pero no puedo abrir ninguna página ni descargar nada a través de Ubuntu Center
<omikron4> pero en el icono de redes estas conectada?
<Erika> te refieres a las flechitas?
<omikron4> en la parte superior junto al altavoz de indicacion de volumen
<Erika> indica que 'Auto eth0' esta activa
<omikron4> ahora estas conectada desde donde esta el problema?
<omikron4> la tienes por cable
<Erika> si
<Katarcis> Adios
<Katarcis> Saludos
<Erika> chau katarcis y gracias
<omikron4> pues deberias poder conectarte sin problemas con firefox
<omikron4> de hecho ahora chateas por que estas conectada
<Erika> no, estoy en otra computadora para poder chatear
<omikron4> ya solo me queda preguntar si pagaste la factura de telefono, jajajaja
<omikron4> porque si no tienes acceso a la red... no se que pasa
<Erika> bueno.....gracias de todas maneras.......intentaré en el canal en inglés a ver si alguién puede dar con la solución
<omikron4> ahhh erika. ya se lo que te pasa ... es falta de paciencdia.. no se queda enganchado cuando la ubicacion
<omikron4> esta moviendo las particiones
<omikron4> debes esperar.. me paso a mi el otro dia instalando en una laptop que tenia windows
<Erika> estas seguro.....porque mira que la primera vez dejé toda la noche la primea vez y al día siguiente seguía en la misma pantalla
<omikron4> a no ser que se la indiques de forma clara y ya la hayas establecido con gparted antes de instalar
<Erika> y cómo hagpo eso?
<jmanuel_cool> Erika, ¿como estas?
<jmanuel_cool> ¿pudiste con la instalacion?
<omikron4> pues con modo prueba en que estas... vas sistema administracion gparted
<Erika> que tal jmanuel aquí ya ves con el mismo problema aún
<jmanuel_cool> Erika, ¿no será que la imagen que descargas tiene errores?
<Erika> jmanuel aún nada y ya estoy por desistir y llevar a un técnico
<omikron4> mira la particion que que pondras para ubuntu... la formateas en ext4 y le indicas / como lugar de montaje
<omikron4> despues cuando vayas a instalar... le señalas que las particiones las indicaras manualmente y eliges esa haciendo lo mismo... ext4
<omikron4> y lugar de m ontaje .. /
<Erika> no creo que sea la imágen porque probé con el usb de un amigo y nada......
<omikron4> y le das a instalar
<omikron4> bueno... eso es todo amigos... me voy al sobre que mañana no trabajo y he de madrugar para estar mas tiempo parado
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda
<Erika> omikron estoy haciendo lo que me dices pero no me deja poner punto de montaje simplemente me da la opción de formatear
<Erika> ok, gracias por todo omikron
<arielsanflo> tengo un problema en el panel no me sale el icono de conecatar las  redes
<arielsanflo> el network manager
<arielsanflo> no se que pasa
<Erika> jmanuel sigues?
<arielsanflo> por favor ayudenme
<dabor> arielsanflo, tocaste o modificaste algo?
<esmirlin> chicos si he hecho esto: sudo mkdir /etc/adobe && echo OverrideGPUValidatione|sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg como doy marcha atrás después de hacerlo¿? era para un truco para mejorar flash pero lo ha empeorado :(
<jmanuel_cool> Erika, si, aca estoy
<Erika> se te ocurre algo más para ayudarme?
<jmanuel_cool> Erika, uno, ¿estas segura que las imagenes estan correctas?
<Erika> si, porque como te conté ya logré instalar 2 veces
<dabor> esmirlin, supongo que eliminando la carpeta que creaste
<Erika> una cuando formateé el disco duro y otra cuando lo hice de la manera más simple desde windows con wubi
<esmirlin> dabor, sólamente eso?¿
<dabor> esmirlin, el comando no hace otra cosa
<esmirlin> dabor, no ha cambiado nada más la situación¿?
<esmirlin> la configuración quiero decir
<esmirlin> hay dos comandos
<esmirlin> el de mkdir y el de echo
<esmirlin> ...
<esmirlin> no sé para qué sirve echo
<dabor> esmirlin, el echo modifica un archivo dentro de esa carpeta
<dabor> mms.cfg
<esmirlin> pero si esa carpeta la he creado mediante mkdir cómo pueden haber archivos dentro¿?
<dabor> esmirlin, no existe nada en este mundo que pueda mejorar FLASH
<dabor> esmirlin, porque el segundo comando los crea
<esmirlin> entonces sólo: sudo thunar y a borrar esa carpeta y listo no¿?
<arielsanflo_> no me aparece el icono para conectar redes el network manager en el panel
<arielsanflo_> no se que hacer
<dabor> esmirlin, sudo rm -rf /etc/adobe
<dabor> arielsanflo_, responde a las preguntas si no no podemos saber que pasó
<arielsanflo_> no
<arielsanflo_> no hice nada
<arielsanflo_> no aparece
<arielsanflo_> gracias por tu ayuda
<arielsanflo_> las redes funcionan bien pero no puedo cambiar porque no puedo ver cuales estan activas
<dabor> arielsanflo_, compreuba que siga instalado aptitude search network-manager
<jmanuel_cool> Erika, ¿cual es el problema ahora?
<dabor> arielsanflo_, si está instalado, ejecuta nm-applet --sm-disable
<Katarcis> Dabor que tal
<dabor> buenas Katarcis
<Katarcis> Pequeña pregunta: xchat guarda los canales y si es asi.. como ?
<dabor> Katarcis, ya miraste en preferencias?
<Katarcis> Eso estoy mirando
<dabor> Katarcis, bueno, ahi mismo está
<Katarcis> no lo veo xD
<dabor> Katarcis, hay que buscar bien
<Hjonthn> O/
<Guest690000> 0/\0
<Hjonthn> ~~~~\o/~~~~
<fosco_> Katarcis: boton derecho sobre el nombre del canal - añadir a favoritos
<causer> #osornolinux
<Katarcis> que util
<Katarcis> jejje
<Guest690000> ~~~~~~^~~~~\0/~~~~~~~~~
<colo> cuando te conectas nuevamente adonde esta la opcion de los canale que  guardamos en favoritos
<fosco_> colo: menu xchat - lista de redes - elige la red - editar
<dabor> colo, lista de redes
<marcos_>  Alguna persona sabe por que ubuntu no abre hotmail ? osea si abre pero no loguea al momento de entrar a live
<colo> entonces cuando te paras en el canal que estas conectado y lo agregas a favoritos no lo hace?
<fosco_> marcos_: a mi si que me ha dejado entrar
<Guest690000> marcos_ eso no depende de ubuntu, depende del navegador
<marcos_> fosco_, mmm no se que este pasando entonces :(
<marcos_> Guest690000, no ! ya tengo chrome desde hace rato y nada !  igual lo mismo ! y acabo de formatear hace 3 dias
<fosco_> colo: hay dos maneras de agregar a favoritos, clic derecho sobre el nombre del canal o manualmente desde la lista de redes
<Guest690000> mmmmmmm
<Guest690000> prueba con FF o midori a ver si pasa lo mismo
<colo> lo agregue desde el canal conectado, el temq que cerre xchat y cuando lo reinicie no encuentro l opcion de conectarme a lo favoritos agregados
<fosco_> colo lo hace automaticamente cuando te conectas al servidor de IRC
<colo> fosco_, parece que no porque no me conecto nunca
<fosco_> algo habrás hescho mal porque sí lo hace
<fosco_> hecho*
<colo> si puede ser
<fosco_> recuerda q tienes q conectarte al servidor para q entre al canal que has marcado como favorito
<Katarcis> con esa logo de google ahora es literal la palabra navegar en internet jajajajaja
<fosco_> marcar un canal NO hace q el programa se conecte automaticamente al servidor
<colo> al servidor en este caso freenode si se conecta automaticamente
<colo> que grande julio verne!!!
<colo> salgo a ver si me conecta solo
<colo> nada, estan seguros?
<fosco_> colo: la lista de redes debería quedarte parecido a esto http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/sba1n0tr/screenshot_001.png
<Guest78228> hola, alguien me recomienda algun ripeador grafico de cd a mp3?
<Guest690000> espera un poco
<dabor> sound-juicer Guest690000
<Guest78228> ok gracias
<Guest690000> <Guest78228>  o tambien pones rip en el centro de software y sale altiro
<Guest78228> ok, vere, el juice si es grafico? digo para configurar los parametros a mp3
<Guest78228> la calidad y todo eso
<esmirlin> chicos me decís alguna película para ver que no se me ocurre ninguna chula¿? :P
<novalettres> buenassssssssssss
<m4v> !ot esmirlin
<kubot> esmirlin: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Guest690000> esmerlin mejor ve the big bang theroy
<novalettres> les pido ayudita, tengo problemas al ejecutar un juego con wine, es en pantalla completa, descarga unas actualizaciones (por lo que veo se conecta con el server), pero cuando le doy a ejecutar, se cierra, el juego es argenmu y pone una pantalla para empezar y luego entrar a los servidores
<NipSarm> hola a todos
<novalettres> hola
<NipSarm> tengo un problema con wicd, siempre me dice contraseña incorrecta
<Guest690000> NipSarm a mi me pasaba lo mismo
<NipSarm> he instalado la version de karmic
<Guest690000> asiq volvi a nm
<esmirlin> Guest690000, mucho friki no? :P
<Guest690000> esmerlin XD jajaja sii es pa cagarse de la risa
<NipSarm> no puedo conectarme a ninguna red, he probado a ponerlo en diferentes encriptaciones
<NipSarm> y aun asi, siempre da ese error, el network manager tambien =/
<Guest690000> mmmmm
<Katarcis> alguien ya logro en este mundo solucionar el blokeo de ubuntu 10.10 cuando himberna?
<Katarcis> o viviremos con eso hasta el proximo ubuntu
<Katarcis> xD
<Guest78228> se bloquea al hibernar?
<Katarcis> si
<Guest78228> no sabia jeje
<Guest690000> a mi se me reinicia al hibernar
<Guest690000> XD
<Katarcis> jajaja
<Katarcis> peor..
<Guest690000> y al suspender tambien
<Guest690000> :S
<NipSarm> =/ alguien me puede ayudar con lo del wicd?
<Guest78228> la solucion es no hibernarla
<Katarcis> menosmal siempre estoy haciendo algo y nunca himberna
<Katarcis> xD
<Guest78228> con el arranque rapido no hay problema jeje
<Guest690000> XD
<seyacat> Hola UBUNTUES!
<novalettres> alguno sabe?
<novalettres> hola seyacat
<seyacat> hola novalettres
<Katarcis> Hola.!
<Guest690000> hols
<seyacat> cual es la pregunta
<Guest690000> doh
<novalettres> tengo problemas al ejecutar un juego con wine, es en pantalla completa, descarga unas actualizaciones (por lo que veo se conecta con el server), pero cuando le doy a ejecutar, se cierra, el juego es argenmu y pone una pantalla para empezar y luego entrar a los servidores
<m4v> novalettres: no repitas, miraste en appdb?
<seyacat> mmm wine, ahi si los problemas de inconmpatibilidad muchas veces son un misterio
<novalettres> m4v: era para avisarle a seyacat, appdb? que es eso?
<seyacat> si no se que es
<novalettres> eso es cierto seyacat
<m4v> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<novalettres> haa, si
<seyacat> aqui todos piensan que uno nace sabiendo
<Katarcis> jajaaj
<Katarcis> si
<novalettres> me dice que debo tener la version de wine
<m4v> seyacat: no dije eso.
<novalettres> ahi te paso la pagina que me dio
<novalettres> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1873
<dabor> NipSarm, ejecuta sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog (en consola) y luego prueba conectarte a ver si el log te ayuda con el problema
<Guest78228> como le instalo a un ripeador el encoder mp3?
<novalettres> esta es, se que dice mu online, pero es el mismo juego, pero con otros servidores y modificaiones en los skins de los personajes
<dabor> Guest78228, lame
<seyacat> novalettres: instalate windows
<seyacat> a mi me toco para jugar
<Guest690000> Guest78228 instalaste los extras renstringidos de ubuntu?
<Guest78228> no,
<Guest690000> instlalos
<Katarcis> seycat me ayudas con algo?
<Guest690000> desde el centro de software
<seyacat> si puedo claro
<m4v> novalettres: la calificación es "garbage" no creo que ande con wine
<novalettres> ese es el drama seyacat, lo tengo instalado, pero no me gusta estar saliendo de ubuntu solo para ejecutar un jueguito asi
<Guest78228> ok y al instalar los extras solo los detecta el ripeador?
<seyacat> como dice m4v si esta en garbage, ni lo intentes
<Katarcis> es que.. el creador de discos de arranque de ubuntu solo los crea con derivados de debian y ubuntu.. como hago uno con un .iso de xp? seycat
<Guest690000> Guest78228 deberia
<Guest78228> bueno, gracias
<seyacat> Katarcis: un iso de xp? live?
<Guest690000> dnada :)
<Katarcis> osea.. bajarme xp e crar usb de arranque
<Katarcis> me imagino que baja en .iso como todos
<novalettres> que significa que este en garbage?
<seyacat> Katarcis: me parece haberlo intentado, pero siempre llego a la pantalla azul, o a reinicios
<seyacat> Katarcis: osea mejor no pierdas el timepo
<Katarcis> vale
<seyacat> garbage es basura
<novalettres> si ya se
<seyacat> que no coore
<Katarcis> mejor consigo el cd entonces xD
<novalettres> haaaaa
<novalettres> es una lastima
<novalettres> no tiene casi requerimientos el jueguito, ni de coneccion de banda ancha ni de graficas o algo que se le parezca
<Guest690000> novalettres prueba instalandolo en un pc con win y despues copias la carpeta de donde se instalo el juego a un pendrive y despues lo abres con wine en ubuntu
<novalettres> con una p4, 256 de ram, 16 de video anda
<Guest690000> novalettres entonces si no pide nada instala un xp virtual en virtualbox
<Guest690000> o vware
<novalettres> Guest690000: asi se instala, lo hice asi pero no llego a la ejecucion
<Guest690000> vmware
<Guest690000> mmm ok
<NipSarm> cuando intenta autenticar manda este error authentication with AP 00:15:6d:1a:46:8c timed out
<seyacat> novalettres: si es ligero el juego correlo en xp virtualizado
<novalettres> eso me temia
<novalettres> bueno gracias chicos
<novalettres> ahora instalo algun virtualizer
<novalettres> ^^
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest690000> dnada
<Guest78228> instale los extras restringidos pero aun el ripeador no me detecta el encoder mp3?
<Guest690000> mmmm
<Guest78228> alguna solucion?
<Guest690000> espera
<novalettres> http://novalettres.wordpress.com/2011/01/30/instalar-codecs-en-ubuntu/
<dabor> NipSarm, el router no estará filtrando por MAC?
<novalettres> con eso instalas los codec
<Guest690000> <Guest78228>  http://fausto23.wordpress.com/2009/05/14/ripea-tus-discos-a-mp3-ogg-flac-en-ubuntu/
<NipSarm> no, he probado con 3 y no filtran nada :s
<NipSarm> incluso con una red abierta dice que no se puede conectar
<Guest78228> ok
<Guest690000> borra la carpeta .wicd en tu home
<NipSarm> dabor lo raro es que desde windows tampoco conecta =(  la luz del wifi solo parpadea
<Guest690000> que significa (Ping timeout: 240 seconds) q se desconecto internet? o q salio de la sala?
<dabor> NipSarm, no tiene alguna tecla o botón para habilitar el wifi?
<NipSarm> si tiene, para encender y apagar en linux esta siempre encendido el foco pero en windows parpadea
<NipSarm> en ninguno conecta :S
<Guest78228> como desinstalo ahora un programa pero eliminando tambien todas sus dependencias?
<novalettres> no sera problemas de hardware?
<Guest690000> NipSarm prueba conectando desde terminal
<dabor> NipSarm, prueba reiniciando el router o apagandolo unos segundos
<Guest690000> <Guest78228> con sudo apt-get purge (programa)
<Guest78228> ok gracias
<NipSarm> T_T ya lo hice varias veces, me preocupa que sea problema de la tarjeta
<dabor> Guest690000, aptitude purge paquete (hay muchos tutoriales en internet sobre este tema)
<Guest690000> <Guest78228> eso eliminara las configuraciones del programa tambien
<NipSarm> en windows deberia conectar =/ antes conectaba..
<dabor> hay muchos guest
<Guest690000> dabor XD
<Guest78228> ok es que bajo muchas dependencias, el purge las eliminara?
<Guest690000> dabor mi guest es el mejor
<dabor> Guest690000, sorry era para Guest78228
<Guest78228> ok
<Guest78228> entonces como elimino un programa y sus respectivas dependencias?
<Guest690000> dabor no se valeee
<Guest690000> XD
<Guest690000> <Guest78228> con sudo aptitude purge paquete
<Guest690000> en un terminal
<Guest78228> ok gracias
<Guest690000> ;)
<Katarcis> alguien sabe para que sirve getchar?
<Guest690000> garchar???
<novalettres> jajajajaajaa
<Guest690000> weno sirve para..........
<Guest690000> XD
<colo> evacuar
<m4v> !lenguaje Guest690000
<kubot> Guest690000: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<colo> jajajaj
<Guest690000> jajajaj m4v ok
<dorel> cual es el equivalente de hyperterminal en ubuntu ?
<dzup2> telnet?
<rolando> holaaas
<rolando> necesito ayuda.. alguien sabe que contiene una partición LBA.. necesito saber si se puede borrar.. es que no se si se puede..! (quiero borra todo el disco duro para instalar una distro) y esa particion ocupa unos 20gb q m hacen falta
<weeifuh> dorel, prueba gtkterm
<weeifuh> me parece que es lo más parecido a hyperterminal
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda
<dorel> gtkterm, y no ay ningun problema con ese, alguien ya lo ah probado ?
<arielsanflo> no puedo ver el network manager en el escritorio de ubuntu 10.10
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda a solucionar el problema
<arielsanflo> no lo puedo ver el icono
<Guest690000> escribe en el terminal nm-applet
<arielsanflo> Ya existe una instancia de nm-applet en ejecución.
<arielsanflo> ** (nm-applet:2100): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<arielsanflo> eso me da
<arielsanflo> que podra ser
<Guest690000> mmmmm
<Guest75356> esta el area de notificacion?
<Guest690000> entonces primero pon killall nm-applet
<Guest690000> y despues nm-applet
<arielsanflo> ya hecho de todo pero nada que puedo colocar en el panel el icono
<arielsanflo> lo desinstale lo volví a instalar
<arielsanflo> pero nada que puedo ver el icono
<arielsanflo> uname -r
<arielsanflo> muchas gracias por la ayuda
<arielsanflo> ya arregle el problema
<arielsanflo> instale gnome-shell
<arielsanflo> y listo arreglado el problema
<arielsanflo> gracias por su ayuda
<_[An]tIpAtIcO_> holaaaaaa
<juanito> buenas buena a todos
<juanito> una duda
<Katarcis> dinos
<juanito> alguien sabe si kalo se ha conectado ultimamente  en estas 2 ultimas semanas
<juanito> es que como me robaon mi lap, se an estado conectando
<juanito> y han borrado alguns correo desde esa maquina
<Katarcis> ni idea..
<juanito> pues ahi les encargo si alguien ve que se conecta para ver que ip esta usando
<juanito> gracias
<juanito> una duda con la direccion mac de una pc, se puede monitorear su actividad en internet
<hhbuitrago> la ireccion mac no sale del primer router o switch al que llegue, solo la dirección IP sale al resto de internet
<hhbuitrago> y esta dirección suele ser entregada dinámicamente por quienquiera que este dando el acceso a internet.
<asd> alguien sabe como configurar la resolucion de pantalla en maverick? no sale el boton de apagado
<UzU> al iniciar el jack audio connection kit tengo este error: JACK is running in realtime mode, but you are not allowed to use realtime scheduling.
<UzU> alguna forma de solucionarlo?
<Tiffon> nas
 * alexneb saluda de forma cordial y despreocupada O/
<fosco_> buenos dias
<iqpi> buenos dias fosco
 * alexneb a lo suyo... metiendo datos en la db...
<milko> hola gente, necesito dar permisos de escritura a un usuario en un directorio especifico
<milko> como lo hago por consola?
<aguitel> erUSUL, instale google chrome y googleearth y no tengo los iconos en aplicaciones-->internet ,alguna idea?
<erUSUL> aguitel: nope... es responsabilidad de los paquetes poner los iconos ...
<erUSUL> milko: de quien es el directorio ? de que grupo ?
<milko> /var/log/celery
<erUSUL> milko: ls -l /var/log/celery
<aguitel> erUSUL, cuando se abre gnome-terminal me sale:http://pastebin.com/H6wiAGMu ,alguna idea?
<erUSUL> aguitel: mira ti bashrc. algo tienes ahi que intenta acceder a esos archivos y no puede
<aguitel> erUSUL, nunca mire mi bashrc ,como lo hago?
<erUSUL> aguitel: less ~/.bashrc
<aguitel> erUSUL, me aparece:http://pastebin.com/kFBrMbX6
<erUSUL> aguitel: pues tu sabras por que lo tienes ahi ... es el hack para emular el parche "mágico" del kernel
<aguitel> erUSUL, yo no puse nada
<erUSUL> aguitel: cambiaste de kernel ?
<aguitel> erUSUL, no
<erUSUL> aguitel: lo pusiste tu. de eso no hay duda
<Tarrasquero> :) jajaja
<erUSUL> aguitel: pudo ser un camando que copiaste y pegaste sin pensar de algun tutorial. pero eso lo añadiste tu...
<aguitel> erUSUL, se podria borrar?
<erUSUL> aguitel: si; sin problema
 * alexneb a comer hambreee
<NeWgame340> hola buenas necesito ayuda
<NeWgame340> resulta que me compre una carcasa de 2,5 para un disco duro y no lo lee
<NeWgame340> es ide el disco
<NeWgame340> y esta puesto como cable select
<TrueNhero> q marca es la carcasa?? es para conectar por eSata o usb?
<NeWgame340> qoot
<NeWgame340> o algo asi
<NeWgame340> se conecta por usb
<NeWgame340> el disco vibra pero no se lee
<TrueNhero> ya hiciste lsusb?
<NeWgame340> eso que es pa
<NeWgame340> formatear
<NeWgame340> no aparece
<TrueNhero> conectala y en un terminal pones lsusb y das enter eso dara una lista de los dispositivos usb
<NeWgame340> espera
<NeWgame340> el disco no esta en esclavo
<NeWgame340> lo tengo que poner en esclavo ?
<TrueNhero> no creo
<NeWgame340> http://img141.imageshack.us/i/imag0014c.jpg/
<NeWgame340> mira esta puesto asi
<NeWgame340> el disco duro
<TrueNhero> creo q los de 2.5 no tienen esa opcion
<NeWgame340> el que
<NeWgame340> ser esclavo si
<NeWgame340> lo pone en una pegatina
<NeWgame340> slave master o cable select
<dannyLopez> buenas
<NeWgame340> pero vibra
<dannyLopez> como puedo instalar ubuntu en un ps3? (no interesa si se daña es maquina de lab)
<NeWgame340> y no me lo leee
<dannyLopez> como actualizo gimp?
<TrueNhero> dannyLopez: en getdeb
<dannyLopez> dentro de gimp o desde consola?
<fosco_> dannyLopez: gimp se actualiza como todo
<fosco_> en el centro de software
<dannyLopez> fosco_: he actualizado de todas las formas pero sigo en el 2.6.10 y ya liberaron la 2.6.11
<fosco_> dannyLopez: ya incorporarán la .11 a los repositorios
<fosco_> que prisa tienes?
<dannyLopez> no solo pense que era algun error mio
<fosco_> los programas deben seguir un proceso de control y revision antes de incorporarse a las distribuciones
<fosco_> eso lleva tiempo, a veces unos días, a veces más
<TrueNhero> lastima q hayan pocos desarrolladores para gimp
 * TrueNhero hola a todos
<dannyLopez> por eso, es que pense que yo era que tenia el error fosco_ , gracias y de afan no tengo ninguno
<aguitel> update-grub
<aguitel> sorry
<taitustito1> hola
<dannyLopez> como se si me tarjeta de video esta bien instalada, es que a veces se me congelan los videos y el vlc no reproduce ninguna imagen
<taitustito1> una pregunta: ¿Porqué para ingresar a carpetas es muy lento?
<taitustito1> hay alguien que tenga idea de lo que pregunté?
<TrueNhero> q es lento? un programa en especial? nautilus? thunar?
<taitustito1> en nautilus cuando quiero ingresar a una carpeta con muchos archivos demora mucho
<TrueNhero> taitustito1: no has preguntado gran cosa...
<TrueNhero> taitustito1: desactiva miniaturas
<TrueNhero> taitustito1: o prueba otro filemanager
<taitustito1> cual usas vos'
<taitustito1> ?
<TrueNhero> thunar y me gusta particularmente PCfileman
<TrueNhero> pcmanfm.sourceforge.net/
<ka0os> Buen Día a todos en la sala
<Matias> hola
<Matias> tengo un modem wifi encore
<Matias> y no puedo configurar mi coneccion de arnet a la velocidad de coneccion de 3mps
<dannyLopez> no puedo comprimir ni descomprimir archivos rar me dice: "fallo al localizar el programa rar en el path"
<erUSUL> !rar | dannyLopez
<kubot> dannyLopez: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<erUSUL> dannyLopez: instala unrar o rar
<dannyLopez> ok
<bigbut> hola, cual es la libreria "Zlib" para el cmake
<erUSUL> bigbut: libzip-dev ?
<bigbut> probando...
<bigbut> no parece que no es esa
<fosco_> buenas
<ka0os> buen Día
<ecelis> buen día
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<Killman> hola SergioMeneses
<Killman> xd
<Killman> hi all!!
<SergioMeneses> Killman, o7
<Killman> alguien usa kmess? mi kmess tiene un fallo no conecta con mi cuenta :s
<ka0os> yo uso la terminal Guake , pero desde ayer no me funciona, la desistale y la reinstale pero ni asi me funciona...Como podria repararla o cual seria el problema, uso ubuntu 10.10
<cousteau> ka0os, a lo mejor tienes que resetear la configuración, no desinstalarla
<cousteau> busca una carpeta (oculta) llamada ~/.guake o ~/.config/guake
<yan__> hola, busco una aplicacion que me permita gestionar solo las direcciones e-mail. ¿alguien conoce alguna?
<ka0os> gracias cousteau
<cousteau> ka0os, y si la encuentras, renómbrala a algo como guake.viejo
<ka0os> ok
<yeer> hola, hice un backup de maverick con remastersys, pero al probarlo en otra pc en version live, no sale la pantalla completa, no se ve el calendario ni el boton de apagar, quiza por la resolucion de pantalla, ya intente cambiarla pero ninguna restablece la configuracion a este monitor, alguna sugerencia?
<cousteau> yeer, algunos monitores tienen la opción de "Ajustar automáticamente"
<fosco_>  yeer podría ser q los dos sistemas usasen drivers graficos diferentes
<yeer> ya ajuste desde el monitor y nada, y si son dos graficos diferentes, que tengo que hacer ?
<fosco_> yeer, in cada sistema instala el driver grafico q corresponda
<fosco_> a menudo es suficiente con borrar el xorg.conf del equipo que no funciona bien
<yeer> y como lo borro?
<fosco_> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yeer> ok, y resṕecto a instalar el grafico que le corresponda, como hago eso?
<fosco_> pues principalemente sabiendo q hardware tienes e instalando el paquete correspondiente desde el gestor de software
<TecladoZurdo> saludos perdon pero no sera que solo se te perdio el area de notificación no mas yeer
<yeer> ok, fosco_ intente el comando de borrar el xorg pero dice que no existe
<yeer> tecladozurdo, se ve como si los ultimos iconos no aparecieran
<yeer> el tamaño de lo demas se ve bien, pero en ocasiones veo que algunos iconos o letras no se visualizan correctamente
<TecladoZurdo> mmmm entonces es problema de video segun explicas
<yeer> aunque ahorita ya no se si solo desaparecieron los iconos o no
<TecladoZurdo> puedes reiniciar tu pc y arrancarlo en modo de prueba
<fosco_> yeer, eso es facil de comprobar, en las propiedades del panel dile que no ocupe el 100% del ancho
<fosco_> dejalo al 60% por ejemplo
<TecladoZurdo> y alli reconfigurar el video
<yeer> estoy en modo de prueba, haber deja comprueba eso
<TecladoZurdo> es facil
<yeer> ya lo comprobe y parece ser que esos botones no se cargaron
<TecladoZurdo> pilas pero que la reconfiguracion de video es antes que te muestre el escritorio y no despues
<yeer> puesto que no me sale esos botones al no ampliar el panel
<fosco_> yeer, pues quizá la resolucion esté bien
<fosco_> simplemente añade las partes q te faltan
<yeer> ok, muchas gracias, ah por cierto, donde puedo ver mi hardware de video, por ejemplo que driver utiliza o cosas asi
<fosco_> lshw -C video
<yeer> ok, gracias
<TecladoZurdo> hasle un lshw
<jmanuel_cool> saludos personas
<yeer> lshw
<yeer> ok
<maestrolinux> buenas!!!
<Cibort> Hola maestrolinux
<TecladoZurdo> amigos no me tomen a mal pero ando necesito software para diseñar ropa
<maestrolinux> TecladoZurdo, como que
<TecladoZurdo> alguien me puede sugerir alguno he buscado pero no he encontrado
<maestrolinux> inkscape
<maestrolinux> gimp
<TecladoZurdo> no maestros
<TecladoZurdo> ya uno que ya haga cortes
<TecladoZurdo> asi como pantalones sacos - gorros
<TecladoZurdo> eso
<maestrolinux> a ver nombrame uno de windows a ver si hay algo para linux
<TecladoZurdo> listo fashion
<TecladoZurdo> es uno de la casa berger
<TecladoZurdo> pero la idea es que exista uno para linux
<maestrolinux> Virtual Fashion Basic
<TecladoZurdo> mm lo voy a ver
<maestrolinux> realmente tendria que ver como trabaja uno para ver conque remplazar
<ka0os> Buddi 3.4.0.2 mira este dice que es para diseño
<ka0os> Virtual Fashion Professional
<maestrolinux> pregunta!!! como va el tema de Cinelerra en 10.10
<maestrolinux> alguno sabe si esta andando bien!
<enter7660> buenas tardes a todos
<enter7660> necesito un favor
<jmanuel_cool> !detalles enter7660
<kubot> enter7660: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<enter7660> pasar de mp3 a wav
<jmanuel_cool> enter7660, desde la consola con un comando: ffmpeg -i archivo.mp3 archivo.vaw
<enter7660> ok gracias
<enter7660> y como le doy la ruta}
<jmanuel_cool> enter7660, ffmpeg -i /carpeta1/carpeta2/origen.mp3 /carpeta1/carpeta2/destino.wav
<TrueNhero> como cambio el drive_c en wine?
<TrueNhero> no me deja, y no se como hacerlo con sudo
<enter7660> ok
<jmanuel_cool> enter7660, y si el nombre de la carpeta y/o archivo tienen espacios, puedes ponerlo entre comillas: "Mi Música" "Canto del Loco.mp3"
<leonardo_> buenos dias tengo un equipo que lo coloca actualizar y es muy lento para hacer esta tarea quien me puede colaborar 10.10
<fosco_> leonardo_, lento descargando? o lento instalando los paquetes una vez se han descargado?
<m0rf1na> como pueso saber que IPs estan en uso en mi red ?
<leonardo_> lento descargando
<fosco_> leonardo_, lo mejor q puedes hacer es elegir otro repositorio
<fosco_> ve al centro de software - editar - origenes del software - selecciona servidor principal
<DASASDSA> hola
<granjero> hola, tar tiene alguna resctricción de tamaño para bakupear ? estoy teniendo problemas para bakupear un 20gb de informacion
<fosco_> granjero, tar no, pero la particion de destino quizá si
<granjero> es ext4
<fosco_> en ese caso no debería haber problema, a menos que falte espacio
<granjero> es un disco nuevo de 500gb
<granjero> me pasa que programe cron para que bakupee todas las noches
<granjero> con un script
<granjero> muy sencillo
<granjero> y a veces llego y tengo 60 procesos zombie de gzip
<fosco_> has probado a hacer lo mismo que el script manualmente para ver en que momento falla?
<granjero> mi teoria es que hay dos bakups que hace cron
<granjero> uno de una carpeta que es la base de datos de un soft que pesa 400Mb y otra que es el resto de las cosas
<granjero> y si el que es mas grande no terminó cuando empieza el otro se hace lio
<jmanuel_cool> granjero, checa esto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1120024
<granjero> jmanuel_cool, ya tengo que me ponga la fecha
<granjero> pero lo hice distinto
<granjero> tar -czf /media/500Gb/BACKUPS/datos-"$(date +%Y-%m-%d)".tar.gz /home/administrador/SERVER
<jmanuel_cool> granjero, es sólo una sugerencia, en una oportunidad intente hacer algo asi para una especie de "deep Freeze" pero abandoné porqu me daba unos errores de permisos en el /home
<granjero> a mi lo que me pasa es que se me corrompen los archivos
<granjero> cuando quiero destarear me dice que hay errores y sale
<granjero> y con gzrecorytool y cpio extraigo pero la mitad de los datos
<granjero> que pasa si le agrego "nohup" al principio de la linea del script, para que se desvincule de cron
<jmanuel_cool> granjero, aca: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/backup-shellscripts.html hay uno un poquito mas elaborado
<Toas> hola, al iniciar mverick me sale esto " El panel ha encontrado un problema mientras cargaba «OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet». ". He reinstalado indicator-applet-session y nada, que puedo hacer?
<elshaka> Toas, instalación de 0?
<Toas> estoy en version live
<Katarcis> toas sudo apt-get install gnome-applets
<Toas> ok, deja lo intento
<Toas> dice que ya esta instalado
<elshaka> Toas, en ese caso no es mal de morirse, son cosas del live cd :P
<Toas> pero si al instalarlo siguiera con ese error?
<elshaka> en una instalación normal esos detalles desaparecen, a mi me ha pasado eso en varios equipos
<Toas> ok
<Katarcis> ya?
<Toas> pues dice que ya esta instalado los applets
<Katarcis> entonces sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-sesion
<Toas> ya la tengo tambien, dice ya esta en su version mas reciente
<Katarcis> cuando te sale eso te pregunta si lo deceas eliminar?
<Toas> si
<Katarcis> y que le das?
<Toas> ahorita no le he dado a nada, pero le doy en no borrar
<Katarcis> dale que lo elimine.. luego vas a consola y pones  sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-session
<Toas> sera que al instalarlo en modo no live se solucione?
<Toas> ok
<Toas> como el hago para que lo reinstale desde la consola?
<Toas> porque me sale que ya esta en su ultima version
<Katarcis> pero primero le tienes que dar eliminar cuando te sale el error al prender el pc
<Katarcis> el te pregunta si lo deceas eliminar
<Toas> si ya le puse eliminar
<Toas> pero el comando sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-session dice que ya esta instaldo
<Katarcis> mm para eliminarlo seria en vez de install remove ..
<Toas> ok
<Toas> ya lo reinstale, ahora reinicio o solo con cerrar sesion
<Katarcis> asi
<Katarcis> gconftool-2 --shutdown
<Katarcis> rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<Katarcis> pkill gnome-panel
<Toas> ok, listo
<Toas> gracias
<Katarcis> ya esta bien?
<Toas> si
<Katarcis> ok
<javila> Saludos amig@s
<Katarcis> Saludos
<Infostar> hola a todos
<Infostar> Saludos desde Sevilla
<Infostar> he montado un servidor samba funciona de miedo pero los cabrones de microsoft han instalado un parche para smb que impide al office 2007 grabar documentos el parche en cuestion es el KB980232 y no hay cojones ni de desinstalarlo ni nada de nada alguna idea????
<edward__> Hola gente saludos, tengo un problema para utilizar el boton de hablitar y deshabilitar el wireless en mi portail acer aspire one, alguien podria ayudarme
<edward__> uso la version 10.10
<fosco_> Infostar, has probado a guardar en local y luego copiarlo a la particion compartida?
<edward__> Alguien me podria ayudarco eso?
<fosco_> !detalles edward__
<kubot> edward__: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<erUSUL> edward__: sino dices cual es el problema ...
<Infostar> fosco si
<Infostar> y funciona
<fosco_> pues es lo unico q se me ocurre
<Infostar> ademas funciona todo menos office 2007
<fosco_> que hagan eso
<Infostar> es por ese puto parche
<edward__> el driver me funciona, lo que pasa es que el boton que tiene a un lado la portil no responde
<Infostar> con note pad guarda
<Infostar> sin pegas
<Infostar> con lo que quieras
<Infostar> menos word excel
<Infostar> etc
<fosco_> edward__, mirate a ver si puedes gestionarlo con este applet http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/jupiter-awesome-netbook-powerconfig-applet/
<edward__> ok gracias voy a mirar
<granjero> toque algo en top y ahora funciona un solo cpu
<fosco_> el comando top no puede cambiar eso
<granjero> fosco_, me parece que fue la I
<granjero> antes andaban parejos 47% cada uno
<granjero> mas o menos
<granjero> ahora uno anda a 97% y el otro a 0,2%
<granjero> y viceversa
<fosco_> ese funcionamiento es bastante normal
<granjero> si
<fosco_> top solo es un visualizador de procesos, no hace cambios en el sistema
<granjero> ok
<granjero> genial
<granjero> ni como root?
<fosco_> ni como root
<fosco_> aunque usar top con root es bastante absurdo
<granjero> estoy logueado como root
<granjero> por que absurdo?
<cousteau> granjero, un proceso o un hilo sólo puede estar en 1 CPU a la vez. Si el programa que estás ejecutando no se divide en varios procesos o hilos, pasará eso
<granjero> cousteau, es un tar -zvf
<aguitel> erUSUL, cuando vera la luz 10.04.2 ?
<erUSUL> aguitel: $ lsb_release -d
<erUSUL> Description:    Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<cousteau> aguitel, para qué la quieres? ten en cuenta que no difiere de un Ubuntu actualizado
<cousteau> sólo que el CD está más nuevo
<aguitel> para montar en un pc y no tener que actualizar
<cousteau> ah... pues entonces me da que sí
<fosco_> la verdad es que aparecen paquetes a diario
<fosco_> tarde o temprano tocará actualizar, no?
<Katarcis> Oelo el dexter xD
<Jogui> Hi!
<Katarcis> Hi
<Jogui> tios, network equivale a puerta de enlace?
<Katarcis> :O
<Katarcis> nunca :O
<Jogui> si, aun estoy intentando arregalr mi tarjeta wifi x'D
<Jogui> estoy intentando poner manualmente la configuracion en /etc/network/interfaces
<Jogui> y hay varios puntos que no se exactamente que hay que poner
<Jogui> asi pues, network a que equivale?
<aguitel> red
<Jogui> y que tipo de ip deberia poner?
<Jogui> kuak.
<Jogui> bueno, creo que avanze algo...
<Jogui> si en etc/network/interfaces esta vacia... quiere decir que no esta configurada la entrada de conexion n?
<Jogui> un dia me pego un tiro
<Jogui> 3 distros ubuntu y na
<Jogui> a ver si suse lo detecta u.u x'D
<Guest7944> la tecla windows es <Super> o <Super_L>
<Guest7944> ?
<G0di> is back (+ away/Gone: ??) (G0di-¬)
<file_not_found> hola
<file_not_found> rrecurro a este canal porque mi ubuntu mse murio hace un rato
<Guest7944> en combinacion de teclas, cual es el comando para abrir nautilus?
<file_not_found> no tengo señal de video
<jmanuel_cool> Guest75127, creo que por defecto no tiene asignada ninguna
<jmanuel_cool> Guest75127, puedes presionar alt+F2 y escribes "nautilus"
<file_not_found> y es un problema de driver de video
<jmanuel_cool> !detalles file_not_found
<kubot> file_not_found: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<file_not_found> ya que lo reinstale varias veces y cree que modifico el kernel
<file_not_found> ok
<Guest7944> en combinacion de teclas, al poner nautilus como orden no funciona
<file_not_found> la cosa es asi, yo tengo un cable de la placa a la tv
<file_not_found> y queria configurarlo con el catalys de ati y se veia con errores en la tv y el cpu
<file_not_found> asi que reinicie se habia cambiado lo resolucion a una inferior, siendo la resolucion original 1440 x 900
<file_not_found> despues apague y cuando volvi a prenderla ubuntu esta cargando, se pone la pantalla negra y escucho el sonido de inicio se apaga el monitor
<file_not_found> tambien pasa en el modo prueba de fallos
<file_not_found> pero windows si funciona
<file_not_found> que sera el problema?
<bryan__> olaaaa
<bryan__> olaaaaaa
<bryan__> olaaaaa
<bryan__> olaaaaaaaa
<bryan__> olaaaaaaaa
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<bryan__> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bryan__> hay mujeres??
<erUSUL> bryan__: deja eso
<erUSUL> bryan__: no lo se.
<ha_ny_> hola, cual es la mejor manera de instalar el flashplayer en ubuntu?
<xangua> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ha_ny_
<ha_ny_> gracias, sabeis de un error que da que se pausa la pantalla al ponerla en full screen en el firefox?
<erUSUL> ha_ny_: o instalal ubuntu-restricted-extras. que incluye eso y algunas cosas mas que acabarás necesitando
<Guest690000> que alguien revise esto porfavor q muchos ya lo han puesto http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59511828/cgroup_patch
<m4v> Guest690000: el script no parece hacer nada malo a simple vista, pero no es mejor esperar a natty?
<Guest690000> m4v si mejor esperare, gracias :D
<m4v> Guest690000: y igual, para que queries el parche? no vas a notar nada a no ser que compiles muy seguido.
<Guest690000> m4v es q muchos lo han instalado y dicen q se nota mucho el cambio
<m4v> está muy exagerado las bondades del parche.
<Guest690000> mira en T!
<Guest690000> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/9145701/Mejora-tu-UBUNTU-en-solo-dos-pasos_-Comprobado_.html
<m4v> Guest690000: lo midieron? no será el famoso efecto placebo? :P
<Guest690000> mmmm puede ser jajaja
<Guest690000> entonces mejor esperar
<m4v> yo leí la discusión en kernel.org, el parche sirve para cuando haces tareas CPU intensivas en una terminal (compilar por ej) para todo lo demás no notas nada. Porque mejora la respuesta de la pc bajo esas cargas, no hace la pc más rápido ni nada.
<m4v> Guest690000: en phoronix la prueba la hizo mientras compilaba un kernel.
<Guest690000> m4v eso implica instalar programas desde terminal o no?
<Guest690000> como sudo apt-get install ...
<Guest690000> ?
<m4v> capaz..
<erUSUL> Guest690000: apt-get no es intensivo en cpu (solo en E/S ) asi que te da igual si sirve o no.
<Guest690000> E/S ?
<erUSUL> entrada salida tanto disco como red
<Guest690000> aaaa ok
<Guest690000> y para renders en blender?
<erUSUL> El ordenador no te va a ir mas rápido. solo va  a hacer que ciertas cosas no interfieran con las otras
<Guest690000> es como tener un intel core duo
<Guest690000> multitarea
<agu10^> hola!
<xangua> entiendase no es magia/panacea
<xangua> ...
<agu10^> como puedo hacer que un documento de libre-office no esté dividido en páginas?
<erUSUL> El caos de uso que se pone es si tu tienes compilando el kernel en el terminal y a la vez estas navegando con firefox pues con el parche firefox no se va a notar mas lento renderizando ni el flash por ejemplo
<erUSUL> agu10^: guardalo como html? la verdad no entiendo a que te refieres...
<agu10^> que no esté dividido en páginas, sino como una sola página larga
<agu10^> ...
<Guest690000> erUSUL ok es q a mi se me pone lento cuando instalo x programa y a la vez navego con chromium, uso el gimp o blender
<erUSUL> agu10^: el problema es que no existen paginas largas ...
<agu10^> bueno, sin páginas
<agu10^> como si no fueran papeles
<erUSUL> Guest690000: si pero eso es el disco duro que no da mas...
<agu10^> es un documento virtual. no hacen falta páginas
<Guest690000> erUSUL pero cuando ya esta cargado en ram se pone lento
<erUSUL> agu10^: y que pasa si lo pasas a pdf o lo imprimes?
<agu10^> qué debería pasar?
<agu10^> se debería imprimir una parte en una página, y continuar así
<erUSUL> agu10^: pues eso; si se pudiera hacer lo que dices que pasaria en esos casos ?
<agu10^> pero no en la visualización virtual
<VADER> hola
<VADER> gente
<agu10^> lo que yo quiero es que la visualización virtual NO use páginas
<agu10^> no es para imprimir
<Guest690000> agu10^ entonces haz una imagen del doc
<agu10^> jaj
<Guest690000> agu10^ png jpg bmp lo q sea
<erUSUL> agu10^: a ver si quieres ver en continuo simplemente cambia  en el menu Ver>Diseño para internet.
<agu10^> en Word se puede visualizar sin páginas. por qué no en libre office??
<agu10^> :/
<agu10^> erUSUL, ah, puede ser eso
<agu10^> pero se hace todo mas ancho
<agu10^> cubre la pantalla
<erUSUL> agu10^: pero eso no cambia el formato de página. y cunado lo imprimas o lo saques en pdf habra paginas
<agu10^> claro
<agu10^> no lo voy a imprimir
<agu10^> el problema es que usa una tabla
<agu10^> entonces una fila, que es muy grande, queda en la pagina siguiente
<agu10^> porque no hay mas lugar en la primera pagina
<agu10^> entonces queda un espacio blanco muy grande
<agu10^> como hago para que no se divida todo solo por usar páginas?
<agu10^> en realidad sólo quiero que no haya páginas....
<Guest690000> deberian crear un ubuntu estable edition
<Guest690000> como las lts pero mas estables
<erUSUL> !lts
<G0di> is away (Universidad :D/At: 05:30pm) (G0di-¬)
<kubot> LTS significa Long Term Support (Soporte de larga duración). Las versiones LTS de Ubuntu serán soportadas por 3 años en el escritorio, y 5 años en el servidor. La versión LTS actual de Ubuntu es !lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<erUSUL> !away > G0di
<Guest690000> una cosa
<Guest690000> en los repos de canonical ubuntu actualizan las versiones de los programas??
<erUSUL> cuando se cambia de version si.
<Guest690000> pero en lts?
<erUSUL> no
<Guest690000> mmm eso es lo malo de ubuntu
<erUSUL> tienes backports  los diferentes ppa
<Guest690000> si pero no es lo mismo
<erUSUL> no es lo mismo que que?
<Guest690000> tener los programas en el repo principal actualizados
<Guest690000> q tener q agregarlos uno por uno
<Guest690000> algo asi como un AUR para ubuntu
<erUSUL> sino quieres usar una distribucion como ubuntu/fedora/debian etc no lo hagas. nadie te obliga
<burk> enas
<xangua> usa una distro rolling release entonces
<Guest690000> erUSUL la facilidad y la mierda de internet q tengo me obligan
<m4v> no pueden hablar bien en el canal?
<Guest690000> m4v sorry
<erUSUL> no veo que tiene que ver la conexion de internet...
<saimazoon> alguien de aquí es de perú?
<Guest690000> q en ubuntu viene mucho software listo
<m4v> Guest690000: usar lo último no es estable. Estas siendo contradictorio.
<Guest690000> m4v si lo se, pero ubuntu comparado con arch (ultimos programas) es inestable
<Guest690000> y no me digan ocupa arch, ya trate
<Guest690000> mucha configuracion, driver y todo eso
<m4v> no entiendo tu problema. si quieres algo estable usa la versión LTS
<m4v> algo estable es algo que "no cambia"
<m4v> si querés actualizaciones no es estable.
<Guest690000> m4v pero el la lts si algun programa falla en x version no se actualizara a la proxima q ya la tienen arreglada
<Guest690000> como nvidia
<erUSUL> los bugs y los problemas de seguridad se parchean
<Guest690000> los drivers funcionan mal
<Guest690000> tiene problemas con xorg
<Guest690000> y nunca se soluciono
<m4v> Guest690000: nvidia funciona con un driver privativo, no lo pueden parchear.
<Guest690000> m4v si pueden, en ubuntu 9.10 funcionaba perfecto
<Guest690000> m4v era problema del xorg
<m4v> usa 9.10 entonces?
<Guest690000> m4v pero tenia otros problemas en 9.10 q se solucionaron en 10.04
<Guest690000> deberian hacer que ubuntu fuese rolling release
<m4v> usa archlinux
<Guest690000> lo haria feliz
<xangua> si acabas de decir que no usas arch que porque tu internet que porque es rolling  y ahora andas diciendo que ubuntu sea rolling tamnién :S
<m4v> con quejarte aquí no vas a cambiar nada de todas formas.
<Guest690000> xangua claro, eso no quiere decir q siempre este con este internet
<Guest690000> la cosa es para instalarlo
<Guest690000> necesito un muy buen internet
<Guest690000> en el caso de arch
<Guest690000> pero arch me dio muchos problemas, obviamente por no saber configurarlo bn, lei post en T!, la wiki y hay muchas cosas q no pude
<burk> que ventajas (y desventajas) tienen las distros rolling release respecto a las otras?
<m4v> no viene al caso igual, volvamos al topic.
<erUSUL> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<erUSUL> pol_: en el otro canal no puedes hablar en español
<saimazoon> alguien aquí es peruano?
<erUSUL> yo no
<Locho> buenas
<erUSUL> buenas
<saimazoon> pues
<saimazoon> maldito seas
<saimazoon> necesito hablar con un peruano
<saimazoon> búsquenme un peruano, por favor
<erUSUL> saimazoon: probaste en #ubuntu-pe ?
<erUSUL> saimazoon: y no hace falta maldecir a nadie
<saimazoon> no lo hice, pero funcionó
<saimazoon> existe
<xangua> con ese lenguiaje no vas a llegar a ningún lado
<erUSUL> un poco de educacion
<saimazoon> gracias, erUSUL
<saimazoon> xangua, lamento mi falta de cortesía
<pol> hola
<pol> aalguien aca me puede ayudar a poner resolucion a 1024
<Katarcis> Xd buenas xD
<Guest690000> hoola
<m4v> bye
<mauricio_> 0/
<mauricio_> join #linuxerz
<mauricio_> uppss sorry
<MAbeeTT> hola gente, instalé ubntu lucid hace minutos en una http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=9a96Os3KcsYjaNMk
<MAbeeTT> y ahora el sonido no anda, antes sí.
<Lago> pol prueva poner en un terminal: xrandr 1024x768
<MAbeeTT> no sé como seguir, miro alsamixer y salen solo dos canales de mezcal! pcm y master
<MAbeeTT> y no he necontrado info acerca de la placa. lo curioso es que al instalar andaba...
<MAbeeTT> los controles no estan en mute.
<Lago> a mi tampoco me va en un hp 620, por que no instalaste maverick?
<MAbeeTT> cada tanto, en los auriculares/parlates se escuchar un "crack" de sonido.
<Lago> si tendras sonido en los auriculares
<MAbeeTT> Lago: pq quiero lts, no es mi computadora, y no me interesa hacer soporte tecnico cada 6 meses.
<MAbeeTT> Lago: no.
<MAbeeTT> no hay sonido en ninguna de las salidas de los canales.
<Lago> vale
<MAbeeTT> al ppio suponía que era pulseaudio, desde la tty probé con aplay y tampoco...
<Lago> no te puedo ayudar
<MAbeeTT> y alguno de los otros 61 en el canal? xD
<Lago> tal vez sea un problema de drivers para tu maquina
<Locho> para activar 3d el cubo en ubuntun 10.10
<MAbeeTT> curioso, problema justo después de acutalozar, pero eso no ayuda nda.
<MAbeeTT> Locho: compiz se llama la aplicación.
<Locho> tienes los comandos
<Lago> la mia no funciona con ninguna version 10.4; te entiendo
<xangua> Locho: instalas compizconfig-settings-manager y comfiguras los plugins que quieras desde ahí
<MAbeeTT> Lago: andá a cambiar el fondo de escritorio, en el cuadro de dialogo hay una pestaña que dice efectos o parecido, ahí activas los efectos (que lo q terminas haciendo es usar compiz)
<Katarcis> una pregunta.. envy o envyNG cual siirve para ubuntu maverick?
<MAbeeTT> Lago: después hay un programa, para configuar compiz, que efectos activas con qué secuencias, no recuerdo si viene por separado o no, lo podés buscar con synaptic.
<MAbeeTT> Lago: lo que dice xangua
<Lago>  vale eso del compiz es para locho
<MAbeeTT> cuack.
<Lago> a mi me resulta gracioso lo de ventanas gelatinosas
<Locho> iss
<Locho> sip tan cheveres las gelatinosas
<Locho> pero como e visto 3d en linux y toy experimiento
<Locho> talvez me quede
<Locho> con
<Locho> linux
<Locho> tiene mas opciones para red
<Locho> :D
<Locho> quien sabe de servidores botnet .. xdcc ... scan ..
<Locho> unreal
<xangua> !enter | Locho
<kubot> Locho: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Lago> Bueno si alguien sabe como hacer para que openoffice impres tenga sonido en mp3 y wma , para maverick , se lo agradeceria un monton
<Locho> estoy en preferencia y no me deja activar 3d cube
<Katarcis> logo http://comunidad.molinux.info/index.php/A%C3%B1adir_soporte_de_sonido_a_OpenOffice
<dela> hola
<dela> tengo un problema y es que no consigo que me valla el ssh alguien me puede echar una mano?
<MAbeeTT> dela: explicanos.
<MAbeeTT> dela: ssh, cliente o server, y qué sucede?
<dela> mm tengo ssh server en este pc pero no consigo que puedan entrar desde otro pc al mio
<dela> puedes intentarlo tu?
<dela> te mando un privado con mi ip usuario y contraseña?
<dela> esque no se que falla
<MAbeeTT> dela: que tipo de conexion tenés en esa coputadora?
<MAbeeTT> dela: no estarás detrás de un nat?
<dela> tengo router adsl 30 mb
<dela> fibra optica
<Katarcis> :O
<Katarcis> xD
<Katarcis> que tal baja el porno? jajajaja
<MAbeeTT> interesante, podrías darle algunos megas a telefornica de argentina que nada como el culo.
<Katarcis> MabeeTT xD
<dela> jajaja
<dela> me baja a 3,5 MB/s
<MAbeeTT> dela: ok, pero eso no nos dice la topología de tu red.
<dela> Mabeett es topologia estrella pero yo quiero compartir con el exterior
<dela> desde otra maquina fuera de mi LAN
<MAbeeTT> dela: vamos por partes, el router adsl que decís debe ser un modem-router.
<MAbeeTT> dela: "aguas abajo" del router hay más de una pc, imagino...
<dela> si 2 pc
<dela> y el router adsl
<dela> exacto
<MAbeeTT> dela: si la hubiera es probable que estés nateando, fijate con ifconfig, si tiene ip privada.
<MAbeeTT> dela: o la publica de internet.
<dela> mmm
<dela> pero en el ifconfig me da la direccion de red
<dela> es decir 192.168....
<dela> con el comando ifconfig
<dela> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 00:19:66:83:e4:b0
<dela>           Direc. inet:192.168.1.128  Difus.:192.168.1.255  Másc:255.255.255.0
<dela>           Dirección inet6: fe80::219:66ff:fe83:e4b0/64 Alcance:Enlace
<dela>           ACTIVO DIFUSIÓN FUNCIONANDO MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1
<dela>           Paquetes RX:104121 errores:0 perdidos:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<dela>           Paquetes TX:81554 errores:0 perdidos:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<m4v> !paste dela
<kubot> dela: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<MAbeeTT> dela: listo, no podré acceder desde internet, desde mi casa a tu computadora.
<MAbeeTT> dela: tu computadora está en una red "privada" y el gateway que es tu router convierte las direcciones de esa ip privada a la direccion publica de tu adsl.
<MAbeeTT> pero cuando yo desde una publica quiero llegar detrás del router n puedo (sencillamente).
<MAbeeTT> lo que hace el router es NAT Network Address Translation.
 * alexneb se despide con un saludo casi cordial ... hasta mañana terricolas ö/   !!!!
<dela> entonces que tengo que hacer
<dela> ?
<MAbeeTT> dela: tenés que fonfugurar tu router para que el puerto 22 de la ip privada de tu máquina llegue a un purto de la ip publica.
<MAbeeTT> natear el puerto 22.
<dela> tengo el puerto 22 abierto
<dela> en tcp y en ucp
<dela> udp perdon
<dela> SSH 	22 	22 	TCP/UDP 	22 	22 	192.168.1.128 	ppp0.2
<MAbeeTT> dela: ok, entonces probá desde la segunda máquina de tu red privada acceder,
<MAbeeTT> ssh usuario@iplocal
<MAbeeTT> dela: así descartamis si se trata de algo de tu isp.
<MAbeeTT> tal vez vos tmb tengas speedy.
<dela> mmm en la otra maquina no tengo ubuntu
<dela> es de mi hermano tiene xp xD
<dela> desde xp se puede entrar?
<MAbeeTT> bajá putty y probá.
<dela> putty?
<MAbeeTT> putty se lama, es un programa livianito para windows, googlealo.
<MAbeeTT> bah, era livianito, hace bastante que no lo uso.
<dela> es un tacaño
<dela> no me lo deja
<dela> estara con el porno
<dela> T_T
<Katarcis> que paso
<Katarcis> xD
<dela> no puedes probar a meterte tu? mabeett?
<dela> mi hermano que es un pajero
<Katarcis> jaajaj
<MAbeeTT> dela: no.
<dela> :(
<MAbeeTT> dela: haceme creer que tu hermano puede y después vemos.
<dela> espera se lo voy a quitar y le meto live cd
<MAbeeTT> dela: desconeectalo de internet
<dela> es un portatil xD
<MAbeeTT> accedé a la coputadora para "arreglarsela" y usá el putty ;)
<dela> xD
<dela> GRAN MAbeeTT
<dela> espera
<dela> ya lo tengo
<dela> y no puedo meterle cd porque es un mini portatil y no tiene disquetera
<dela> voy a ponerle putty
<MAbeeTT> putty lo bajás de internet!
<dela> si
<dela> estoy en ello
<dela> tengo aqui los dos pc
<dela> ya lo tengo
<dela> pesa menos de 1mb
<dela> que pongo en host name
<dela> olle consegui meterme
<dela> desde putty!!!
<Katarcis> jaja
<Katarcis> quitale el porno
<Katarcis> xD
<dela> puse dela@192.168.1.128
<dela> me pidio contraseña la puse y entro
<dela> katarcis
<dela> como hago para hablarle en rojo a la gente?
<dela> MabeeTT: ya pude
<Katarcis> cuando copias el nombre de la persona le sale rojo .. solo a el
<Katarcis> ejemplo
<Katarcis> dela
<Katarcis> :P
<dela> gracias
<dela> MabeeTT estas por ahi
<dela> solo me falla al entrar desde un ordenador externo a mi red
<MAbeeTT> dela: te contectaste entonces?
<dela> si MAbeeTT
<MAbeeTT> dela: ok, pasame los datos por privado.
<Katarcis> yo tambien quiero xD
<dela> Katarcis xD
<MAbeeTT> dela: no anda. revisá la config del nat.
<marti1125> alguien ha usado TCOS
<dela> alguien me ayuda a configurar mis puertos del router?
<dela> para el SSH
<Katarcis> que router es
<cousteau> puerto 22
<dela> el router es
<cousteau> ve a la dirección del router, que será algo así como http://192.168.1.1, busca algo que se llame "Port forwarding" o "Applications and gaming" o algo así
<cousteau> y añade una regla SSH, que probablemente ya esté hecha
<cousteau> (y si no, agrega una con el puerto 22)
<dela> esta echa
<dela> y me da este error
<dimitruss> hi alguien conoce un programa para unir imagenes en ubuntu osea uno que sea automatico la union
<dela>  Since port 22 is used, the Broadband Router SSH server port will be moved to 2222.
<cousteau> dimitruss, imagemagick
<dimitruss> gracias voy ha probar
<cousteau> dela, ese error dónde te sale?
<dela> al darle a aplicar
<cousteau> en el router?
<dela> si
<cousteau> pues... significa que ya está siendo usado el puerto 22, no sé por qué... y que se usará el 2222
<cousteau> no queda claro si es "por fuera" del router o del lado del ordenador por lo que no se puede usar ese puerto
<cousteau> ¿tienes más reglas creadas?
<dela> no solo esa
<cousteau> hmm, raro
<cousteau> ...ah, no, creo que ya lo he entendido
<cousteau> por lo visto tu router también tiene un servicio SSH
<cousteau> y como has creado una regla que usa el puerto 22, pues tu router ha cambiado _su_ puerto de SSH al 2222
<Triviox> Buenas..puedo pedir un consejo? Uso ubuntu 10.10 amd64.. Tengo 4 parcitiones.. raiz home swap y una ntfc (donde quiero instalar un windows para los juegos..) como debo hacer para que el grub funcnione bien? :S
<cousteau> es decir, si te conectas al puerto 22 accedes a tu pc, y al 2222 accederías al router directamente
<iqpi> Triviox: tendrías que haber instalado primero windows
<dela> y porque no va?
<cousteau> Triviox, tendrás que recuperar el grub
<dela> el ssh no me funciona
<dela> en red local si
<Triviox> ouch.. =(...ni con el live cd puedo arreglarlo?..
<cousteau> dela, debería ir... a lo mejor no va por otro motivo
<iqpi> Triviox: si se puede
<cousteau> Triviox, sí se puede arreglar
<dela> pero por ejemplo si tu quieres entrar no..
<cousteau> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Guest690000> holaaa
<cousteau> (segundo link)
<Katarcis> xD
<Guest690000> como hago para q xchat se conecte a freenode y no me pregunte
<Guest690000> ????
<Triviox> oks!! gracias kubot y cousteau !
<Katarcis> Agregalo a favoritos
<cousteau> Guest690000, "No mostrar la lista de redes al iniciar el programa", con eso no te pregunta
<dela> costeau que puedo hacer?
<Triviox> e iqpi xD
<Triviox> ahora salgo..instalo win7 de foroma normal en la particion ntfs..
<Triviox> desp live cd..me conecto a internet y sudo apt-get install grub... algo asi seria? eso basta?
<Guest690000> cousteau si pero no me conecta automatico a freenode
<Triviox> (entrando al link ahora)
<iqpi> ni tan siquiera eso
<Guest690000> cousteau que hago?
<cousteau> Guest690000, espera que mire cómo se hacía eso
<Guest690000> cousteau ok gracias
<iqpi> Triviox:  con que hagas sudo grub-install /dev/sda (si solo tienes un disco duro)
<iqpi> será suficiente
<iqpi> desde el livecd
<cousteau> Guest690000, en la lista de servidores, seleccionas Freenode, Editar > Conectarse automáticamente al inicio
<iqpi> aunque luego tendrás que montar la partición raiz algún lado
<iqpi> por ejemplo
<Guest690000> cousteau muchisimas gracias :D
<iqpi> creas en el escritorio del livecd una carpeta
<cousteau> todo eso viene en http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<cousteau> Guest690000, de nada :)
<Guest690000> otra pregu
<Triviox> Grax! tengo que salir a instalar eso..
<Triviox> saludos!!
<Guest690000> nta si compro un celular usado con android, puedo formatearlo completamente hasta lo mas interno cosa que no quede absloutamente nada??
<cousteau> Guest690000, no creo
<Guest690000> digo por si tiene algo personal o cosas asi, o peor un virus
<Guest690000> algo como un rm -rf /
<Guest690000> pero en android
<dela> costeau me puedes echar un cable?
<cousteau> Guest690000, supongo que se podrá... pero ya me dirás tú cómo instalas algo luego
<Guest690000> mmmm desde micro sd
<Guest690000> en la pagina de hwawei tienen el firm
<Guest690000> huawei
<dela> ayudarme porfavor
<jmanuel_cool> !ayuda dela
<kubot> dela: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<dela> ya dije antes.. no me funciona el ssh
<dela> en red local si logro entrar
<dela> pero desde el exterior no
<dela> y no encuentro el problema
<Guest690000> dela exterior es desde internet?
<jmanuel_cool> dela, ¿puertos del router o tu proveedor?
<jmanuel_cool> dela a veces los proveedores bloquean los puertos, trata de ver cual tienes abierto e intenta decirle al ssh que se conecte por allí
<Guest690000> necesitas saber la ip exacta de internet del host
<dela> si desde internet
<dela> abri el puerto 22
<dela> y me aparecio este error
<jmanuel_cool> deavid, tu lo abriste en tu router, pero ¿tu proveedor lo tiene abierto?
<jmanuel_cool> dela, tu lo abriste en tu router, pero ¿tu proveedor lo tiene abierto?
<dela>  Since port 22 is used, the Broadband Router SSH server port will be moved to 2222.
<dela> se supone que si porque ya estaba usandose
<dela> entonces el que estaba usandose se paso al 2222 para poder yo abrir el 22
<dela> es decir ke el 22 funciona
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-10
<cousteau> dela, "desde el exterior" = "desde otro ordenador"?
<dela> si
<dela> exacto
<cousteau> o desde el mismo pero usando una ip como si fuese desde fuera?
<dela> desde otro
<dela> por ejemplo desde el tuyo
<cousteau> desde otro físicamente distinto, no? bien
<dela> si
<cousteau> es que algunos routers no permiten "salir y volver a entrar", con lo que puede parecer que no funciona si intentas simular estar en otro PC
<dela> ah
<cousteau> a ver... si desde dentro te puedes conectar, no es problema de config de tu PC
<cousteau> a lo mejor no has seleccionado bien si el protocolo es TCP o UDP (pon los dos)
<dela> voy
<dela> ya esta
<dela> te quieres intentar meter
<cousteau> no, gracias
<dela> entonces
<dela> como veo si funciona o no
<dela> ?
<cousteau> pues necesitas otro PC conectado desde fuera para probarlo
<dela>  y si no funciona
<dela> que puede ser?
<dela> si no es el puerto
<cousteau> bueno, si desde dentro funciona, seguro que no es tu pc; será del router
<linux190> ayudenme pls
<linux190> como instalo
<dela> vale gracias
<linux190> ubuntu en modo terminal
<cousteau> dela,  te da algún error al intentar conectarte desde fuera?
<dela> si
<cousteau> linux190, a qué te refieres?
<dela> acceso denegado
<linux190> pues instalarlo sin el modo grafico
<linux190> yo lo ise un dia
<cousteau> linux190, instala con el minimal CD
<linux190> nos e si era con alt + F2
<linux190> si pero
<linux190> cuanod carga el phymoth
<linux190> undi un boton
<linux190> que me decia
<cousteau> aah, vale
<linux190> graphi normal
<linux190> que era dodne podia instaalrlo en modo no grafico
<linux190> que cuando terminaba solo salia el terminal
<linux190> sabes a que me refiero ?
<omikron4> alt+tab+backspace
<linux190> ese es ?
<cousteau> linux190, no sé si te refieres a instalar en modo texto, pero que instale entorno gráfico, o si te refieres a que no instale el entorno gráfico
<linux190> ese
<linux190> en modo texto :)
<cousteau> hmm, pues no me acuerdo. Al principio, cuando sale "teclado = monigote", si pulsas una tecla salen opciones de arranque
<omikron4> quiere instalar desde el terminal pero sin haber entrado en el entorno grafico.... como las otras distros que tienes que  poner startx para entrar en modo grafico
<Guest690000> omikron4 qn quiere?
<linux190> si
<linux190> no era
<omikron4> salir del modografico e instalar
<linux190> ctrl + alt + f1 ?
<Guest690000> instalar que cosa
<Guest690000> ?
<linux190> ubuntu
<linux190> en modo texto
<Guest690000> sin gnome?
<omikron4> es que en ubuntu has de activar la salida x con las teclas que te dije antes linux190
<linux190> si
<Guest690000> entonces instala bum
<Guest690000> sudo apt-get install bum
<linux190> el cltr + alt + la barra espaciadora
<linux190> el bum ?
<Guest690000> si
<Guest690000> con sudo apt-get install bum
<linux190> que es bum ?
<Katarcis> que es bum
<Katarcis> e kiai xD
<Guest690000> boot up manager
<Katarcis> aaa
<juan91> buenas tardes
<Katarcis> que tecnologia
<Katarcis> xD
<juan91> sera que me pueden ayudar
<Katarcis> si es dinero.. no tengo
<Katarcis> xD
<juan91> como puedo pasar mi pc a 3D (azul y rojo)
<Guest690000> juan91 con un plugin para compiz
<Guest690000> anaghlyph 3d creo q se llama
<Guest690000> no se si esta todavia
<juan91> y para mocosoft no hay de casualidad????
<omikron4> linux190: Sistema -> Preferencias -> Teclado -> Distribución ->  Opciones Distribución -> Secuencia de teclado para matar Servidor X  -> selecciona Control + Alt + Retroceso.
<linux190> ya incontre caual era el boton
<linux190> era ESC
<linux190> te todos modos muchas Gracias ;)
<cousteau> juan91, sip, había por ahí un plugin para Compiz que hacía eso
<omikron4> juan91: http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/04/11/instalando-anaglyph-plugin-compiz-para-convertir-el-escritorio-en-3d/
<juan91> muchas gracias
<aguitel> che
<omikron4> me voy al sobre que tengo que madrugar para hacer el perro mas tiempo.. chaus
<windem> buenas nonces
<windem> noches
<edward__> buenas noches gente
<edward__> una pregunta alguien aqui a instalado ubuntu remix en una acer aspire one 150
<juan91> alguien sabe de windows urgente que pena molestar
<xangua>  /join #windows
<weeifuh> hay que ser bien gil para preguntar eso
<weeifuh> o anda trolleando ¬¬
<edward__> Hola, tengo un problema en mi laptop acer aspire one no logro hacer que funcione el  boton de encendido y/o apagado del wireless, alguien ya ha echo la instalacion de un ubuntu remix 10.10 en dicha laptop?
<xangua> !hardware
<kubot> Hardware soportado por Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - Si deseas ayudar a soportar mas hardware en Ubuntu, ve (en inglés): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<weeifuh> mmh tengo un colega que tenía ese modelo
<weeifuh> pero no me acuerdo como arregló ese asunto
<edward__> que falla
<edward__> bueno gracias de todos modos
<weeifuh> pero me parece que esa vez se metió aun sitio... google.com creo
<weeifuh> y ahi encontró un link a un blog
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<seyacat> hola todos
<seyacat> !todos
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'todos'.
<seyacat> no sabes nada sobre !nada
<seyacat> !nada
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'nada'.
<seyacat> JAJA
<jmanuel_cool> !ping
<kubot> pung
<Katarcis> pang
<Katarcis> jajaja
<ajen> buenas, hay alguien por aqui conectado ahora mismo que no este en reposo?
<Katarcis> presente :P
<seyacat> buenas
<seyacat> pons
<seyacat> pong
<Katarcis> ping
<Katarcis> jaja
<ajen> como les va?
<Katarcis> Bien :P
<ajen> una pregunta
<ajen> alguno sabria el porque es algo complicado y bardero instalar compiz en ubuntu 10.10?
<xangua> ya viene preinstalado......desde ubuntu 7.10
<ajen> si si, pero me da errores al querer ejecutarlo con compiz --replace
<ajen> lo hago desde la consola
<ajen> y me dice que tiene error el compiz decorator
<seyacat> a mi me funciona bien
<seyacat> solo hay que ir a propiedades apariencia, y le pones en lo maximo
<juan91> canal para windows por favor
<xangua>  #windows ...
<juan91> como instalo Anaglyph ubuntu 10.9
<maestrolinux> rengo: que haces por aca
<rengo> maestrolinux:  soy dios estoy todas partes
<maestrolinux> o el diablo
<rengo> yo soy buenoamigo
<maestrolinux> jeej!! ;)
<Triviox> Buenas..
<Guest690000> 0/
<Triviox> andube moviendo las particiones con el gparted en live cd...y ahora no me autoinicia el swap :S.. alguien sabe como poner autoiniciar el swap :S?
<Triviox> una imagen vale mas que mil palabras.. http://tinypic.com/r/nv87if/7
<Guest690000> ni idea
<Triviox> ouch :(
<Triviox> jeje el resto andan durmiendo :P?
<Guest690000> jajajaaj
<Guest690000> deberia funcionar solo tal como sale en la imagen
<jmanuel_cool> Triviox, debes editar el archivo fstab
<Triviox> sudo gedit.. y donde se encuentra fstab? :S
<Triviox> soy bastante nuevo en linux :$
<jmanuel_cool> Triviox, ejemplo, si swap estaba en /dev/sda1 y ahora esta en /dev/sda3 debes cambiar esa dirección en /etc/fstab
<Triviox> ah!! oks!
<dzup2> !sudo
<kubot> sudo es un comando para correr programas con privilegios de superusario (root). Para más información puedes ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/La_cuenta_de_administrador
<dzup2> !gksudo
<kubot> En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<jmanuel_cool> Triviox, primero, abre la consola y antes de hacer sudo NADA debes hacer sudo fdisk
<dzup2> !gksudo Triviox
<kubot> Triviox: En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<Guest690000> dzup2 si todos saben
<Triviox> << voy a eso, gracias jmanuel_cool
<Triviox> siempre uso sudo :$..
<dzup2> al parecer el no.
<jmanuel_cool> Triviox, primero este comando: sudo fdisk | grep swap
<Triviox> bueno..salio mucha info que no se leer ..
<Guest690000> dzup2 yo uso sudo y gksudo, si al final la aplicacion grafica se abre igual
<Triviox> Usage:
<Triviox>  fdisk [options] <disk>    change partition table
<Triviox>  fdisk [options] -l <disk> list partition table(s)
<Triviox>  fdisk -s <partition>      give partition size(s) in blocks
<Triviox> Options:
<Triviox>  -b <size>                 sector size (512, 1024, 2048 or 4096)
<Triviox>  -c                        switch off DOS-compatible mode
<jmanuel_cool> luego te apuntas la dirección de la swap, (/dev/loquesea) y la colocas en el fstab (gksudo gedit /etc/fstab) en el sitio donde corresponda
<weeifuh> xD
<jmanuel_cool> Triviox, el comando es asi, sorry: sudo fdisk -l | grep swap
<Guest690000> jmanuel_cool espera q lo dejaron sin voz
<Guest690000> ahora si
<Triviox> ahora?
<Guest690000> si
<Triviox> ahora si :)..perdón!! no quise hacer spam!
<jmanuel_cool> Triviox, el comando es asi, sorry: sudo fdisk -l | grep swap
<jmanuel_cool> Triviox, no es spam, es flood
<Triviox> ./dev/sda3
<dzup2> Guest690000: dzup2 yo uso sudo y gksudo, si al final la aplicacion grafica se abre igual  <--mal de tu parte.
<Guest690000> dzup2 al final es lo mismo, solo q gksudo es para apps gtk
<jmanuel_cool> Triviox, ok, en el fstab busca una linea similar a esta: /dev/hdd1 none swap sw 0 0
<Triviox> Si, swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<Triviox> cambio por sda3?
<dzup2> !gksudo Guest690000
<kubot> Guest690000: En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<dzup2> no lo vuelvo a repetir.
<jmanuel_cool> Triviox, si, cambiala; guardas y ya luego se iniciara la swap diuna
<Triviox> Muchas Gracias jmanuel_cool !!
<jmanuel_cool> Triviox, por nada
<Guest690000> dzup2 eso depende, si quiero ocupar gedit no es necesario gksudo, es recomendable pero no estrictamente necesario
<dzup2> Guest690000: bueno, hazle como quieras y puedas :p, amino me afecta.
<weeifuh> gksudo es para que te pida la contraseña en una ventana, se ve más cool que meter la contraseña en una terminal
<Guest690000> dzup2 nunca tuve un problema, eso si google earth derrepente lo inicio con gksudo
<Guest690000> sirve para crear enlaces o accesos directos
<Guest690000> gksudo...
<weeifuh> Guest690000, seguro de lo que dices?
<Guest690000> para accesos directos a programas como super usuario
<Guest690000> si
<weeifuh> sólo para dar acceso como root
<weeifuh> se suponque que funciona con sudo
<Guest690000> pero sudo solo desde terminal
<Guest690000> gksudo para apps graficas
<weeifuh> así que hay un archivo donde puedes limitar quien puede obtener esos privilegios
<Guest690000> si
<Guest690000> pero nose cual es
<weeifuh> pero no abuses de él
<Guest690000> en arch sabia
<Guest690000> sudo como cerdo
<Guest690000> XDDDDD
<weeifuh> Guest690000, http://xkcd.com/149/
<Guest690000> jajajajaj buenisimaaaa XD
<Guest690000> http://xkcd.com/154/
<carlosubuntu> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<lastent> Hi, I had to install window$ for my brother and now I recovered the grub but the new windows doesnt appear on the list, how can I rebuild the grub with the current os?
<Guest690000> lastent this is a spanish support channel, please ask in #ubuntu
<lastent> je je je, disculpen, pasa que instale el windows y recuperé el grub, pero ahora no me aparece la opción de windows, como puedo hacer para que aparezca?
<Guest690000> lastent but try this two commands
<Guest690000> lastent XD
<Guest690000> jajaja
<Guest690000> mmm trata con estos comandos
<lastent> que comandos?
<Guest690000> sudo apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common
<Guest690000> y desoues
<Guest690000> sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common
<lastent> ok gracias
<Guest690000> dnada ;)
<Guest690000> lastent si en el segundo comando pregunta donde instalar el grub selecciona en sda
<lastent> ok gracias
<Joelito> qué hay familia!
<Tiffon> nas
<fosco_> buenos dias
<alexneb> como puedo probar un archivo .js (javascript) en ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> alexneb: probarlo ? depende; para que interprete es? o que hace ?
<alexneb> erUSUL,  pretendo que desde mi web te aparezca una ventana para chatear usando mi canal irc..
<alexneb> no se si me explico bien
<alexneb> estoy usando php
<erUSUL> alexneb: pues pruebalo en un navegador web firefox por ejemplo.
<alexneb> pero me dijeron que podia invocar el script desde el hp
<alexneb> erUSUL, mmm lo pongo en mi localhost?
<alexneb> y como lo ejecuto?
<erUSUL> alexneb: crea una pagina html de prueba con el script y ábrela
<alexneb> ahhhh
<alexneb> ok ok
<alexneb> gracias
<alexneb> voy a ver
<surferkurban> Hola!!!!
<surferkurban> Alguna alma puede echarme un pequeño cable sobre duplicación de mails?????
<Tarrasquero> surferkurban: ?
<surferkurban> He instalado un servidor postfix en la oficina, hace realy con nuestro isp... todo funciona o
<surferkurban> pero cuando voy a mira de hacer copias de seguridad me encuentro que tengo duplicado los archivos de mail en las carpetas /var/spool/mail y en /var/mail
<surferkurban> elimino archivos usando un cliente por imapi, y me los elimina también en las 2 carpetas
<surferkurban> la instalacion es un un ubuntu server 10.10, con postfix, dovecot, fetchmail y procmail
<Tarrasquero> lo siento no uso nada de eso
<surferkurban> gracias
<wrf> alguien sabe con q programa de ubuntu se puede abrir en modo texto un archivo de extensión .cap? es posible hacerlo o no?
<maestrolinux> buenas
<maestrolinux> alguno me ayuda con el tema de pulse audio necesito que 10.10 trabaje con oss
<maestrolinux> ya puse los modulos
<Noob> buenas
<maestrolinux> buenas
 * alexneb a comer... luego nos vemos ...
<maestrolinux> alguno a configurado oss + alsa y sacar pulse
<ElVillano> saludos
<riveryk> tengo virtualbox ose con vista ..... pero no me reconoce las usb como soluciono eso????
<riveryk> Tengo virtualbox ose con vista ..... pero no me reconoce las usb como soluciono eso????
<SoC4ever> juaas
<SoC4ever> con vista?
<SoC4ever> no puedo verlo
<SoC4ever> pero mira , tienes un menu en la parte inferior que pone dispositivos riveryk
<SoC4ever> ahi aparece todos los usb que tengas conectados actualmente
<SoC4ever> le das accionas en el que quieras montar en la maquina virtual
<SoC4ever> si no se lanza solo...
<SoC4ever> pues ya tendras que montarlo
<SoC4ever> bueno
<SoC4ever> me piro a comer
<ka0os> Buen Día a todos en la sala
<seyacat_> hola todos
<ka0os> buen dá
<ka0os> día
<seyacat> buen día
<maestrolinux> hola a todos o/
<riveryk> SoC4ever pero un menu en la parte de inferior de donde??? de donde se configura la mquina virtual?
<SoC4ever> riveryk se culta solo
<SoC4ever> pero debes mover el mouse de la pc normal
<SoC4ever> pulsa dos veces ctrl derecho o mays derecho
<SoC4ever> para sacar el mouse virtual a la pc normal
<n3> wenas
<n3> alguen me echa una mano con la instalacion de la grafica ?
<riveryk> SoC4ever no en verdad no se donde encuentro ese menu...
<n3> no se como matar la x en lubuntu
<n3> alexneb,  ke pacha tio xD
<n3> tu por aki xD
<alexneb> n3, :P
<n3> alexneb,  ... aver si tu me pudes ayudar tines tiempo ? XD
<alexneb> n3, dime
<n3> $ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<alexneb> n3,  que nesecitas?
<n3> ke seria lo equibalente a eso
<n3> con el lxde
<n3> con gonome es gdm
<alexneb> n3,  en lxde no usan nome
<alexneb> gnome*
<n3> ya se ke no
<n3> xDeso me dice el terminal
<n3> tampoco usa kdm
<n3> xD
<n3> ke usa ?XD
<alexneb> n3, KDM
<n3> no kdm no usa mira
<alexneb> mmm
<alexneb> que entorno de escritorio as usando?
<riveryk> SoC4ever solo encuentro el activar cd y disquete... usb no
<n3> sudo: /etc/init.d/kdm: command not found
<n3> mierda perdon
<n3> xD
<alexneb> ¬¬
<n3> usa lxde con openbox
<n3> creo
<n3> xD
<alexneb> n3, no debe estar en ese directorio.. cpmprueba si esta instalao..
<SoC4ever> riveryk:  pero tienes algun usb conectado ?
<riveryk> si
<n3> alexneb,  lo he echo antes segun una gia
<alexneb> n3,  si usas openbox.. es otra cosa... no hay gestor de ventanas
<n3> con ambas opcione sy me decia lo mismo
<SoC4ever> ues estare como desconocido
<riveryk> SoC4ever si
<SoC4ever> eso es lo malo de la maquina virtual
<SoC4ever> aveces no reonoce bien los dispositivos
<SoC4ever> o te sacas de la manga el wmware completo
<SoC4ever> que es otra maquina de virtualizacion con virtualbox
<ka0os> pero con el Vmware no podes virtualizar a 64 bits
<SoC4ever> :P
<ka0os> solo la ver. de pago
<SoC4ever> en fin
<ka0os> como instalaste el virtual box?
<ka0os> o usas quemu
<seyacat> creo que lxde usa ldm
<seyacat> o mas bien xdm
<Infostar> hola a todos
<Infostar> buenas tardes
<seyacat> buenas
<Infostar> Saludos desde Sevilla
<Infostar> he montado un servidor samba funciona de miedo pero los cabrones de microsoft han instalado un parche para smb que impide al office 2007 grabar documentos el parche en cuestion es el KB980232 y no hay cojones ni de desinstalarlo ni nada de nada alguna idea????
<seyacat> Infostar: eso cuando aparecio
<riveryk> donde encuentro la carpeta compartida en mi maquina virtual... es que quiero tener mi carpeta de archivos de la maquina anfitrion
<Infostar> pues no se cuando segun parece ya lleva tiempo pero no encuentro nada ni para samba ni para windows
<Infostar> y estoy desesperado
<Infostar> me van a colgar por los huevos
<seyacat> encontre esto en la primera pagina que encontre
<seyacat> http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/winservergen/thread/bae1e32a-b878-4af2-8d27-9b747e11bf21
<seyacat> supongo que lo has visto
<seyacat> pero eso es un problema de #windows no de ubuntu
<riveryk> SoC4ever como encuentro la carpeta compartida ??
<Infostar> si pero es por actualizar mi server ubuntu
<riveryk> QUIEN SABE DONDE ENCUENTRO LA CARPETA QUE PUSE COMPARTIDA DE MI ANFITRION A MI VIRTUALBOX ??? NO SE DONDE ENCONTRARLA
<Tarrasquero> riveryk: que te parece sin gritas?
<ka0os> mmmm! usar mayusculas en la sala es gritar
<m4v> !caps riveryk
<kubot> riveryk: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<m4v> riveryk: y no se, necesitas darnos más información.
<Tarrasquero> quedó claro, supongo
<riveryk> disculpen es que llevo toda la mañana tratando de encontrarla y de que la virtual me reconosca usb y no he podido.....
<ka0os> debes habilitar el uso de la usb dentro de la maquina virtual
<ka0os> ve al manual
<ka0os> alli encontraras todos los detalles
<riveryk> <ka0os> pero en donde?? solo me reconoce cd y disquete
<ka0os> si no sabes como usar ese programa, menos vas a saber donde tiene las cosas
<ka0os> lee el manual
<ka0os> si no encuentras soluciones allí , vienes y haces la pregunta de forma apropiada
<riveryk> ka0os en la parte dodne uno le da iniciar a la maquina virtual ahi esta todo lo referente a la configuracion y le configure una carpeta donde tengo todos los archivos como carpeta compartida y no la encuentro
<erUSUL> riveryk: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=15868
<ka0os> ok durante la intalacion cambiaste la direccion de la carpeta?
<erUSUL> riveryk: en cuanto a usb... la version ose de los repos no soporta usb passthrough
<TrueNhero> buenas,
<riveryk> entonces cual seria la mejor ???
<TrueNhero> hay manera de descargar con wget desde varias fuentes? o q programa usan uds
<erUSUL> riveryk: http://www.giannistsakiris.com/index.php/2007/09/28/virtualbox-access-shared-folders-from-windows-xp-guest-os/
<erUSUL> riveryk: la version no ose de la pagina de virtualbox si lo soporta. puedes instalar esa
<erUSUL> TrueNhero: varias conexiones simultaneas en cli? axel puede hacerlo
<TrueNhero> erUSUL: si, desde varias url
<erUSUL> TrueNhero: en general se usa la misma url no varias.
<TrueNhero> es que quiero usar la misma y mirrors
<TrueNhero> erUSUL: y como se agregal los mirrors en axel con comas?
<erUSUL> TrueNhero: espacio por lo que leo en el manual
<TrueNhero> erUSUL: tks
<erUSUL> TrueNhero: axel url1 url2 url3 ... urln
<TrueNhero> y con uget
<erUSUL> riveryk: http://www.virtualbox.org/ <<< descarga
<riveryk> con que programa puedo grabar video desde mi cam del pc?
<seyacat> riveryk: cheesse y xawtv
<seyacat> kdenlive
<file_not_found> hola,
<iqpi> hola file_not_found
<file_not_found> no tengo graficos en ubuntu
<iqpi> cuando dices que no tienes gráficos es que tienes la pantalla en negro?
<file_not_found> formatie la carpeta raiz y sigue igual
<file_not_found> correcto
<iqpi> entonces tienes la pantalla en negro no?
<file_not_found> y el monitor se pone en ahorro de energia
<file_not_found> si
<file_not_found> estoy desde un live cd
<file_not_found> ubuntu 10.04 64bits
<iqpi> qué gráfica tiene?
<file_not_found> gnome
<file_not_found> la placa?
<iqpi> pasame por privado lo que te lanza este comando:
<iqpi> lspci | grep VGA
<iqpi> no hace falta que sea por privado
<iqpi> eso que te he pasado tienes que hacerlo desde una consola de comandos
<iqpi> aplicaciones/accesorios/terminal
<file_not_found> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep VGA 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV730 Pro AGP [Radeon HD 4600 Series]
<file_not_found> si
<iqpi> vas a necesitar el driver de ati para que puedas tener aceleración gráfica
<iqpi> cómo has particionado el disco duro?
<file_not_found> lo tengo
<file_not_found> antes andaba
<iqpi> qué pasó para que dejara de andar?
<file_not_found> reinstale varias veces el driver de forma directa
<iqpi> y entonces dejó de funcionar
<file_not_found> y se cambio la resolucion
<iqpi> y no podías cambiar la resolución desde las herramientas del sistema?
<file_not_found> apague y al iniciar no habia graficos
<iqpi> haz una cosa
<iqpi> puedes iniciar ubuntu ahora ?
<iqpi> quiero decir
<iqpi> desde el discoduro
<file_not_found> no
<iqpi> lo que quiero decir es si lo has borrado definitivamente
<file_not_found> inicia pero sin video
<file_not_found> se escucha el sonido de inicio
<iqpi> vale, entonces inicialo, y lo que haces es pulsar esta combinación de teclas: control alt F1
<iqpi> te saldrá una pantalla a lo msdos
<file_not_found> la carpeta home esta intacta
<iqpi> te pide tu usuario
<iqpi> y luego tu contraseña
<iqpi> la pones
<iqpi> y ejecutas este comando:
<file_not_found> ya entre ahi
<iqpi> sudo apt-get install irssi
<file_not_found> al interprete  root
<iqpi> irssi es un cliente irc para que podamos trabajar
<iqpi> con lo que te falla
<iqpi> y funciona sin graficos
<iqpi> luego pones irssi
<iqpi> y ya pues lo típico
<iqpi> pones lo de connect irc.freenode.net
<iqpi> y luego join ubuntu-es
<iqpi> con las almohadillas
<iqpi> y las barritas inclinadas correspondientes
<iqpi> así podemos hablar
<file_not_found> probe con el comando xorg -configure
<iqpi> si entras, pon esto:
<iqpi> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iqpi> buscas la sección device
<iqpi> y donde pone driver "lo que sea"
<iqpi> pones driver "vesa"
<file_not_found> gracias
<iqpi> guardas presionando control o
<iqpi> para salir pulsas
<iqpi> control x
<iqpi> luego pones esto:
<file_not_found> lo puedo hacer deesde el live cd
<iqpi> sudo killall gedit
<iqpi> si
<iqpi> como se llama tu partición raíz?
<file_not_found> tengo acceso a la particion raiz
<file_not_found> ese comando q es
<iqpi> ya, lo que quiero decir es que si sda1 sda2 ....
<iqpi> quiero saber el nombre de la partición
<file_not_found> sda5
<iqpi> haz esto:
<iqpi> abre una terminal de comandos y pon:
<iqpi> mkdir arreglando
<iqpi> luego pones esto:
<file_not_found> arreglando tambien
<iqpi> sudo mount /dev/sda5 ~/arreglando
<iqpi> después pones:
<iqpi> cd arreglando
<iqpi> y luego pegame por privado aquí que te lanza este comando:
<iqpi> ls
<file_not_found> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/565454/
<iqpi> perfecto
<iqpi> ahora pon esto:
<file_not_found> salen resaltados algunos dir
<iqpi> gedit etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iqpi> eso es bueno :D
<iqpi> perdona, el comando de antes, pon primero sudo
<file_not_found> si pero ya en arreglando
<file_not_found> falto la raiz
<file_not_found> o es asi
<iqpi> no no, ahora la raíz está en arreglando
<javila> Saludos amig@s.
<iqpi> ten en cuenta que la raiz que tienes ahora es la del livecd
<iqpi> en arreglando
<iqpi> tenemos la raiz de tu ubuntu
<file_not_found> esta vacio el archivo
<file_not_found> ya tenia un dir raiz
<iqpi> has ejecutado el comando dentro la pantalla de comandos?
<iqpi> y el comando tal cual lo puse
<file_not_found> es simbolico
<file_not_found> si
<iqpi> y está vacío?
<file_not_found> si
<file_not_found> tengo este xorg.conf.failsafe
<file_not_found> Driver		"fbdev"
<iqpi> copia y pega ese xorg.conf.failsafe
<file_not_found> recuerda que no quiero perder la carpeta home
<file_not_found> ya lo pegue
<mvisions> hola necesito ayuda
<file_not_found> el modo failsafeX me aparece un cartel que dice reiniciando modo grafico
<file_not_found> me olvidava de eso
<iqpi> file_not_found: en el fichero xorg.conf.failsafe cambia lo del driver fbdev
<mvisions> mi problema es que tengo que meter el driver que he bajado para mi escaner en la carpeta gt68xx y no me deja copiar el archivo ahi por ema de permisos , pongo el comando sudo chmod 666 /usr/share/sane/gt68xx/    y aun asi no puedo copiarle
<iqpi> y pon vesa
<file_not_found> por vesa
<iqpi> ahora renombra el fichero xorg.conf.failsafe a xorg.conf
<iqpi> después del cambio
<file_not_found> en los 2
<iqpi> si, lo que está entre comillas
<mvisions> alguien que  me pueda ayudar a mi problema por favor  , me es urgente escanear un documento para enviarlo
<iqpi> copiame el fichero xorg.conf.failsafe entero por favor
<mvisions> iqpi eso es a mi?
<file_not_found> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/565462/
<iqpi> no mvisions
<file_not_found> tengo 2 xorg
<file_not_found> borra alguno
<iqpi> se llaman igual?
<mvisions> ok  me mantengo a la espera gracias
<file_not_found> no uno failsafe
<iqpi> y el otro xorg.conf?
<file_not_found> si
<iqpi> y el xorg.conf está vacío?
<file_not_found> el failsafe dice Identifier	"Configured Video Device" 	Driver		"fbdev"
<file_not_found> no esta como el que te mande
<iqpi> el que me mandaste es el xorg.conf
<iqpi> ?¿
<file_not_found> si
<iqpi> vale, entonces guarda el xorg.conf, y ahora pones en la consola de comandos esto:
<file_not_found> cambio el driver en el failsafe
<iqpi> no no
<iqpi> en la terminal que tienes abierta
<file_not_found> ok
<iqpi> no hace falta
<file_not_found> si
<iqpi> pones esto:
<iqpi> cd
<DaGeek247> hai alll!
<iqpi> después pones esto otro:
<iqpi> sudo umount arreglando
<DaGeek247> helllo?
<file_not_found> listo
<file_not_found> hello
<DaGeek247> hi
<DaGeek247> ?
<iqpi> DaGeek247: this channel is for Spanish speakers
<mvisions> me toca?
<iqpi> file_not_found: ahora reinicia ubuntu
<DaGeek247> iqpi oh.whoops. :p
<file_not_found> nos vemos
<iqpi> ahora reinicia file_not_found a ver si puedes tener un entorno gráfico mas o menos simple
<DaGeek247> where is normal channel?
<file_not_found> ahora lo hago
<file_not_found> see ya
<iqpi> y si no rula... aqui estaremos
<iqpi> suerte
<iqpi> mvisions: cual era tu problema?=
<mvisions> pues veras a aumentado
<mvisions> haber empiezo
<mvisions> mi problema es que tengo que meter el driver que he bajado para mi escaner en la carpeta gt68xx y no me deja copiar el archivo ahi por ema de permisos , pongo el comando sudo chmod 666 /usr/share/sane/gt68xx/    y aun asi no puedo copiarle
<mvisions> ola?
<iqpi> lo mejor es que lo hagas desde una consola de comandos
<mvisions> me leeis?
<DaGeek247> hai?
<iqpi> mvisions: donde tienes el driver?
<mvisions> pues ahora mismo en descargas
<iqpi> la carpeta se llama descargas Descargas o Downloads?
<mvisions> descargas
<mvisions> la de descargas del firefox va a descargas
<iqpi> entonces haz lo siguiente:
<iqpi> abres una terminal
<mvisions> abierta
<mvisions> identificado como root
<mvisions> y en raiz
<iqpi> sal de root
<mvisions> desde ahi e intentado dar permisos a la carpeta y despues copiar a traves del escritorio y nada
<iqpi> y ponte como tu usuario normal
<mvisions> ok voy
<DaGeek247> its summer camp all over again! everyone is ignoring me!
<mvisions> creo que me ha salido algo nuevo
<mvisions> pero ya
<iqpi> ahora pon
<iqpi> cd
<iqpi> y después
<mvisions> que mas continua
<iqpi> sudo cp descargas/nombre-del-driver /usr/share/sane/gt68xx/
<iqpi> después pones
<mvisions> habla yo ahora lo ghago todo
<mvisions> tu explicate y si tengo duda despues te digo
<iqpi> sudo chmod tu-user +xr /usr/share/sane/gt68xx/nombre-del-driver
<iqpi> y con eso debería funcionar
<mvisions> cuando he puesto el primer codigo
<mvisions> me ha pedido identificarme
<iqpi> DaGeek247: what's your problem, i will try to help you
<mvisions> y despues ma ha salido esto a
<mvisions> eso
<mvisions> esto
<mvisions> cp: no se puede efectuar «stat» sobre «descargas/gt680xfw.usb»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<DaGeek247> im looking for english channel.
<m4v> !en DaGeek247
<kubot> DaGeek247: This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<DaGeek247> oh. lol.
<mvisions> iqpi me leistes?
<iqpi> ls
<iqpi> there english is the official language =)
<iqpi> pasame qué te lanza este comando:
<mvisions> un segundo
<iqpi> si te leí mvisions y te respondí también
<mvisions> a sido mi culpa lo estaba haciendo en el otro ordenador no en el que estoy instalando el archivo , perdona ahora te comento
<iqpi> DaGeek247: join in this channel: #ubuntu
<arp-> a
<mvisions> iqpi ya toy el comando ls me pasa loss directorios que hay dentro me dio el error de antes
<mvisions> en esos directorios esta descargas
<file_not_found> hola
<file_not_found> no anduvo
<mvisions> iqpi me lees?
<file_not_found> me dice ubuntu esta funcionando en baja resolucion
<file_not_found> iqpi
<file_not_found> ya vuelvo en un rato...
<file_not_found> en unos minutos
<mvisions> en verdad que es digno de agradecer tu labor iqpi , no sabeis lo que agradezco a la gente que colabora en estas cosas , que para algunos nos ahogamos
<mvisions> xd
<mvisions> si ahora estas ocupadop os lo vemos en otro momento
<mvisions> lo mandare por fax xel documento y ya arreglare el escaner en otro momento
<mvisions> gracias a este chat que es de gran ayuda
<mvisions> ta ahora
<iqpi> maldito wifi de la universidad grrr
<iqpi> falla mas que una escopeta de feria
<Guest690000> iqpi q universidad
<Guest690000> la chile?
<iqpi> no, la urjc de madrid
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Guest690000> jajaj ok
<Guest690000> hol
<iqpi> buenas erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola iqpi
<Guest690000> a
<Guest690000> buenas
<iqpi> file_not_found:  conseguiste arreglarlo?
<iqpi> me leeis?
<mimecar> iqpi: ahora te vemos :P
<iqpi> a ver si no se me cae
<iqpi> por fin xD
<ka0os> 0.o compre una conexion inalambrica Usb
<file_not_found> <iqpi>
<iqpi> dime file_not_found
<file_not_found> no anduvo
<iqpi> por cierto file_not_found no hace falta que copies y pegues mi nick, ti pones iq y le das a tabulador, se completa
<iqpi> he estado mirando
<iqpi> y he encontrado una solución a tu problema
<file_not_found> ubuntu
<iqpi> mira, tienes sque instalar el driver libre de ati
<iqpi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD
<file_not_found> para mi problems
<iqpi> si instalas lo que he pasado (lee cómo se hace)
<iqpi> tendrás entorno gráfico
<iqpi> pero no lo hagas en el livecd
<iqpi> tienes que arrancar ubuntu y hacerlo en modo texto
<iqpi> todo
<file_not_found> ok
<file_not_found> para habilitar los repos
<iqpi> por lo que estoy leyendo
<iqpi> en ubuntu 10.04 tu tarjeta debería funcionar con ese driver por defecto, pero antes asegurate de que tienes instalado esto:
<iqpi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD
<iqpi> sorry
<iqpi> eso no lo quería oner
<iqpi> firmware-linux
<iqpi> eso si
<file_not_found> es del grupo uno
<iqpi> tu tarjeta es la hd 4200?
<file_not_found> RV730:	Radeon HD4670, HD4650
<iqpi> entonces es del grupo 2
<iqpi> porque tu tarjeta tiene soporte DX10
<file_not_found> tengo lucid
<file_not_found> no se como comenzar
<iqpi> voy a tratar de guiarte
<iqpi> tienes la posibilidad de conectar al chat mientras trabajas?
<file_not_found> no se puede desde el live cd
<mimecar> file_not_found: que error te da
<iqpi> file_not_found: desde el livecd se podría, pero es muchísimo mas complicado
<iqpi> mimecar: no tiene entorno gráfico
<iqpi> creo que es problema del driver
<file_not_found> como es
<mimecar> ya, pero le dará algún error
<iqpi> la pantalla se le queda en negro
<mimecar> con que versión de ubuntu
<iqpi> lucid
<mimecar> ¿no puede actualizar?
<iqpi> tiene una radeon HD 4650
<iqpi> quizás, pero igual prefiere ir de lts en lts
<mimecar> si es hardware reciente tendrá mejor soporte con la 10.11
<iqpi> no es demasiado reciente
<iqpi> un par de años, año y medio o así
<file_not_found> ati-driver-installer-10-12-x86.x86_64.run
<iqpi> eso te lo has bajado?
<file_not_found> eso tenia instalado y los juegos
<file_not_found> andaban bien
<mimecar> file_not_found: esa versión del driver de ati funciona bien en ubuntu?
<file_not_found> si
<iqpi> file_not_found, lo que tienes que hacer es lo siguiente:
<mimecar> entonces que ha fallado?
<file_not_found> genere unos paquetes para lucid
<iqpi> file_not_found: cuenta cuenta, que eso nos interesa
<iqpi> mimecar: que te caes :p
<file_not_found> hice una instalacion directa varias veces, algo que no es recomendable
<file_not_found> ya q modifica el kernel
<iqpi> a qué le llamas directa?
<mimecar> file_not_found: se compilan módulos, pero no se modifica el kernel
<file_not_found> que lo ejecuto directamente
<file_not_found> ok
<iqpi> mejor aun, cuénta cómo instalas el driver, dinos los pasos que haces
<file_not_found> sigo las instrucciones en pantalla
<iqpi> quizás
<iqpi> ahí esté el problema
<iqpi> en que lo ejecutas directamente
<iqpi> coge lapiz y papel y apunta los pasos que te voy a pasar
<iqpi> a ver si te funciona
<iqpi> lo primero de todo
<iqpi> cómo se llama la carpeta donde está el driver de ati?
<file_not_found> pero una vez que se instala no se puede sacar
<iqpi> no te preocupes por eso. dime dónde está el archivo ati-driver-bla-blab-a.run
<file_not_found> esta en una particion sda2
<file_not_found> en la carpeta /home
<iqpi> abre una terminal
<iqpi> y pon esto:
<iqpi> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/cdrom0
<iqpi> luego pones:
<iqpi> cd /media/cdrom0
<nanovany> ke onda camaradas, una pregunta, aun no soporta la webcam emesne?
<file_not_found> desde el livecd
<cousteau> para qué montas una partición como si fuese el cd?
<iqpi> y pones esto:
<iqpi> ls
<iqpi> simplemente quiero ver qué hay
<iqpi> mas bien, quiero saber la ruta exacta del driver
<iqpi> para dar los pasos exactos
<iqpi> donde monte el disco da realmente igual xD
<cousteau> (yo usaría /mnt para eso)
<ka0os> que programa soporta voz en las salas de yahoo?
<iqpi> solo aprovecho un drectorio que ya existe
<file_not_found> el punto de montaje /media/cdrom0 no existe
<iqpi> pues cambia lo de /media/cdrom0
<iqpi> por /mnt
<iqpi> y luego en lugar de
<iqpi> cd /media/cdrom0
<iqpi> haces
<iqpi> cd /mnt
<file_not_found> listo
<file_not_found> listo
<iqpi> ok
<iqpi> ahora pon esto:
<iqpi> ls
<iqpi> y pega el resultado
<mimecar> usa pastebin para el resultado
<file_not_found> listoooooo
<Tarrasquero> hola
<chicomonte> hola
<file_not_found> facundo  lost+found
<iqpi> ok ahora haz
<iqpi> ls facundo
<file_not_found> sale la lista de archivos
<saymin> hola
<iqpi> sale el de ati?
<file_not_found> el driver esta en descargas
<iqpi> la carpeta se llama descargas Descargas o Downloads o downloads?
<Guest690000> <file_not_found> eres facundo el de taringa??
<iqpi> es importante las mayúsculas
<file_not_found> ya lo copie a facundo
<file_not_found> <Guest690000>
<iqpi> perfecto
<file_not_found> quien eres
<file_not_found> ati-driver.run
<iqpi> coge lapiz y papel y apunta estos pasos:
<file_not_found> lo renombre
<iqpi> 1 arranca el ordenador y espera a que arranque ubuntu normal
<iqpi> 2 independientemente de lo que te salga presionas esta combinación de teclas control alt F1
<iqpi> 3 te logueas, pones tu usuario (facundo), pones tu contraseña
<iqpi> 4 ejecutas esto: sudo killall gdm
<iqpi> 5 ejectuas esto otro: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> iqpi: eso le funcionará siempre que no se conecte por wifi
<iqpi> 6 ejecutas esto: sudo sh ./ati-driver.run
<file_not_found> recuerda que no quiero perder los datos del /home
<iqpi> tranquilo file_not_found , no los perderás
<iqpi> file_not_found: te conectas por wifi?
<file_not_found> es en modo grafico el driver ati
<file_not_found> adsl
<iqpi> pero por cable o por wifi?
<file_not_found>  con router
<iqpi> tienes un cable desde el ordenador hasta el router?
<file_not_found> sip
<iqpi> perfecto
<iqpi> entonces los pasos sque te he dado antes
<iqpi> te valdrá
<iqpi> cuando termine el asistente
<iqpi> ejectuas esto:
<iqpi> sudo gdm
<iqpi> y lo mas probables es que ya funcione
<iqpi> ah
<iqpi> lo olvidaba
<iqpi> paso 4,5: ejecutas sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers-"$(uname-r)"
<iqpi> es decir, entre el paso 4 y el 5 pones lo de arriba
<Tarrasquero> iqpi: le dijiste de hald?
<iqpi> ubuntu no lo arranca de serie?
<Tarrasquero> si pero no podrá instalar el driver con hald corriendo
<iqpi> eso no lo sabía, nunca me dio problemas hal a mi
<Tarrasquero> supongo que la instalacion se lo advertirá
<ha_ny_> hola, grooveshark se me para en ubuntu 10.10 u.u tanto en chrome como en ffox
<iqpi> a ver si le advierte y le ofrece pararlo
<iqpi> y que lea el asistente, y sus mensajes
<Tarrasquero> puede ser que lo tenga que parar el a mano
<iqpi> aunque tengo mis dudas en ese punto jeje
<Tarrasquero> te aseguro que no podrá con hal corriendo
<iqpi> bueno, si falla volverá a preguntar, y le decimos eso =)
<Tarrasquero> jajajja
<file_not_found> hald
<Tarrasquero> no pasa nada
<file_not_found> hal
<iqpi> file_not_found:  te salto error?
<file_not_found> estoy en el live
<file_not_found> no
<dzup2> cua-cua--cuaaaaaa
<dzup2> se va la magia de hald
<iqpi> pudiste instalarlo?
<file_not_found> me encomiendo a san linux
<iqpi> seguiste los pasos? qué paso?
<genelyk> One  question
<iqpi> shoot genelyk
<file_not_found> ahora voy a reiniciar
<genelyk> bueno
<genelyk>  tenia  instalado  casi perfecto mi xubuntu 8.04.2
<iqpi> pues si vas a reiniciar
<iqpi> mierda se fue antes
<iqpi> xD
<Tarrasquero> iqpi: que estas instalando el driver desde el livecd?
<genelyk> soloq  el wine era version 1.0
<genelyk> y aay un programa q  funciona con wine 1.2  el cual no esta soportado en la hardy
<iqpi> no no, eso sería una locura, haría falta un entorno de chrooting para eso
<iqpi> y bastante tiene ya
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<genelyk>  asi q valientemente instale el 10.04
<genelyk> ahora
<genelyk>  tengo os  problema
<genelyk> q el audio se nota como
<iqpi> porqué 10.04 y no 10.10?
<genelyk> mas agudo
<genelyk> x q el  10.04 tiene soporteLTS
<iqpi> ok
<genelyk> x eso aun seguia usando el  8.04
<genelyk> pero el problema es el audio
<genelyk> la musica suena como si lo cantaran niños T:T
<genelyk> alguien sabe x  q ?
<iqpi> usas alsa?
<genelyk> es una p3 Intel815
<Tarrasquero> genelyk: instalaste alsa-utils?
<genelyk> pos nu
<genelyk>  use todo por defecto
<iqpi> entonces mira de instalar alsa-utils
<genelyk> y q ago con eso ?
<iqpi> primero instala eso
<iqpi> y luego
<iqpi> ejectuas alsamixer
<Tarrasquero> apt-get install alsa-utils
<dzup2> con sudo UU
<iqpi> ahí  puedes controlar los canales de audio
<Tarrasquero> eso es la madre superioraç
<iqpi> @_@
<lastent> Hola, saben cual es la mejor forma de juntar dos mp3s?
<iqpi> audacity
<lastent> by the way, I need a console command
<xangua> sudo apt-get install audacity
<iqpi> must it be by console??
<iqpi> you can try cat song1.mp3 song2.mp3 > new-long-song.mp3
<iqpi> bueno chicos
<Guest690000> pa q hablan en english
<Guest690000> ??
<iqpi> yo me marcho ya
<dzup2> °) ~
<iqpi> en una hora hora y media volveré como darth vaider
<Jelou> Buenas tardes
<dzup2> °)~
<dzup2> hewh
<enter7660> buenas tardes
<enter7660> no me da el comando para pasar de mp3 a wav
<enter7660> me podrian colaborar
<iqpi> si viene file no encontrado, echadle un cable, que el pobre es muy novatillo.
<iqpi> saludos
<maestrolinux> buenas!!!
<Tarrasquero> X¨D
<dzup2> enter7660: usagoogle
<dzup2> enter7660: usa google
<Tarrasquero> !google mp3 a wav ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu facil – Conversion de formatos de musica (mp3,ogg,flac,wav ...: <http://dudas.wordpress.com/2006/12/13/ubuntu-facil-conversion-de-formatos-de-musica-mp3oggflacwav/>; (solucionado) Ayuda para convertir WAV a MP3 | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/78250>; Convertir wav a mp3 | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/41523>; Ubuntu: Convertir ficheros de audio WAV a MP3 | (2 more messages)
<Jelou> He movido /home a otra partición de un disco nuevo y a veces al iniciar me sale un error "Se encontraron errores serios cuando se comprobaba el controlador de disco para /home". ¿Alguien sabe a qué puede deberse?
<maestrolinux> Tarrasquero, que queres psar
<cousteau> con sox o ffmpeg
<maestrolinux> pasar
<cousteau> o puede que lame
<maestrolinux> decime que me dedico a audio y video
<Tarrasquero> yo?
<enter7660> me a parece al reves de wav a mp3
<maestrolinux> quien quiere convertir audio
<enter7660> nesesito pasar de mp3 a wav
<maestrolinux> mplayer file.mp3 -ao raw
<dzup2> ˇ)~
<maestrolinux> perdon
<maestrolinux> mplayer file.mp3 -ao pcm
 * dzup2 sigue con sus iconos
<enter7660> ese es el comando
<maestrolinux> sep
<cousteau> nah... para eso mejor usa mencoder
<genelyk> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<cousteau> mencoder archivo.mp3 -o archivo.wav
<enter7660> y como le doy la ruta
<maestrolinux> cousteau, que es eso!!!!
<enter7660> mplayer /home/enter7660/Escritorio Amandote.mp3 -ao pcm
<enter7660> o sin espasio la cancion
<maestrolinux> si
<cousteau> pues como todos: mencoder  /home/enter7660/Escritorio/archivo.mp3  /home/enter7660/Escritorio/archivo.wav
<maestrolinux> cousteau, eso no existe pero fue
<cousteau> (o directamente   cd Escritorio; mencoder archivo.mp3 -o archivo.wav
<cousteau> maestrolinux, a lo mejor no tienes instalado mencoder
<maestrolinux> cousteau, eso no existe
<maestrolinux> jeje
<maestrolinux> me dedico a edicion de audio y video
<cousteau> maestrolinux, no lo tendrás instalado
<maestrolinux> claro!!!
<enter7660> mencoder /home/enter7660/Escritorio/Amandote.mp3  /home/enter7660/Escritorio/chris.wav
<cousteau> creí que venía instalado con mplayer
<enter7660> no me d
<enter7660> a
<maestrolinux> si ese comando te anda te regalo un plasma
<cousteau> enter7660, me comí una -o
<mimecar> cousteau: viene con mplayer
<cousteau> mimecar, por lo visto resulta que no existe
<mimecar> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/news.html
<maestrolinux> ustedes estan hablando de en serio
<mimecar> aparece en los programas auxiliares de mplayer
<mimecar> maestrolinux: mira el enlace
<maestrolinux> o me estan cargando
<cousteau> maestrolinux, mencoder es un programa basado en mplayer para convertir formatos
<maestrolinux> jajajaja
<cousteau> !man mencoder
<kubot> mplayer | mplayer es un reproductor de películas para Linux (funciona en muchasotras plataformas y arquitecturas de CPU, vea la documentación). | Prueba « man mencoder » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/es/man1/mencoder.1.html
<enter7660> no me da
<cousteau> no te da qué?
<cousteau> no te da error?
<enter7660> lo de pasar el audio
<enter7660> espara montarlo en mi softphon
<maestrolinux> mencoder no lo va a pasar
<enter7660> y solo recive wav+
<mimecar> que error tienes?
<enter7660> no me da el comando
<mimecar> ¿has instalado mplayer?
<enter7660> no
<cousteau> maestrolinux, por qué no?
<mimecar> ¿entonces como quieres que funcione?
<maestrolinux> mencoder requiere de un archivo que contenga video
<maestrolinux> para poder procesarlo
<cousteau> a ver
<maestrolinux> por lo tanto no pasa el audio solo
<maestrolinux> success: format: 0  data: 0x0 - 0x370197
<maestrolinux> Audio only file format detected.
<maestrolinux> Video stream is mandatory
<enter7660>  sudo apt-get install mplayer
<maestrolinux> en ves podes pasar la salida de mplayer a pcm (wav)
<enter7660> mplayer /home/enter7660/Escritorio/Amandote.mp3 -ao pcm
<maestrolinux> enter7660, usa la tecla tab de la consola para ir poniendo la direccion (ruta)
<cousteau> o también puedes usar ffmpeg o sox
<enter7660> pero no me da el comando o la ruta
<maestrolinux> si cousteau hay varios pero yo me dedico a mplayer y mencoder
<maestrolinux> es mi especialidad
<cousteau> bueno... ya que lo que quiere es instalar algo para convertir audio, que se ponga sox que es para eso...
<enter7660> esta es la ruta colo le aria la sintasis
<cousteau> o ffmpeg que vale un poco para todo
<enter7660> /home/enter7660/Escritorio/Amandote.mp3
<enter7660> mplayer /home/enter7660/Escritorio/Amandote.mp3 -ao pcm /home/enter7660/Escritorio/chris.wav  seria algo asi
<cousteau> (antes que hacer apaños raros con mplayer y pcm... además no estoy seguro de si wav y PCM es lo mismo exactamente)
<maestrolinux> puff bueno sigan renegando
<charrua> buenas tardes
<cousteau> yo instalaría sox que para sonido es más sencillo, y haría   sox /home/enter7660/Escritorio/Amandote.mp3 /home/enter7660/Escritorio/chris.wav
<cousteau> o ffmpeg, y me parece que sería algo así como   ffmpeg -i /home/enter7660/Escritorio/Amandote.mp3 /home/enter7660/Escritorio/chris.wav
<enter7660> enter7660@laptop:~$ sox /home/enter7660/Escritorio/Amandote.mp3 /home/enter7660/Escritorio/chris.wav
<enter7660> sox FAIL formats: can't open input file `/home/enter7660/Escritorio/Amandote.mp3': No such file or directory
<charrua> por que no usa soundconverter
<enter7660> como
<cousteau> charrua, el problema parece ser mayor
<enter7660> amandote es el sonito
<cousteau> enter7660, parece que ese archivo no existe
<charrua> por que?
<enter7660> sera que tiene que ir en parentesis comillas o algo
<charrua> amandote de jaime ross sea
<cousteau> enter7660, no hace falta, si no tiene espacios...
<charrua> era
<cousteau> prueba poniendo ~/Escritorio/Amandote.mp3 y ~/Escritorio/Amandote.wav
 * cousteau sospecha que el archivo está en otro lado
<enter7660> gracias chicos ya me dio
<enter7660> cambie el amandote.mp3 por 1 mp3
<enter7660> 1.mp3
<enter7660> nose que era lo que pasaba pero dio
<enter7660> garcias
<cousteau> pues que no se llamaría "amandote.mp3"
<charrua> una pregunta cousteau como puedo configurar el panel de gnome para que me acepte un lanzador
<cousteau> Añadir al panel > Lanzador de aplicación personalizado
<charrua> pero es el mint menu que no es nativo del panel
<xangua> !mint
<kubot> Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<charrua> de donde saco el comando par ala idea que me diste
<charrua> he visto tutoriales para instlarlo en ubuntu al mintmenu
<cousteau> xangua, bueno, lo que quería era instalar el menú de mint _en_ ubuntu...
<cousteau> de todas formas, el panel es el panel; los lanzadores se ponen igual
<cousteau> (si lo que quieres es poner lanzadores en el menú de mint... eso ya ni idea)
<cousteau> (o instala Kupfer o Gnome Do y pasa de todo eso)
<charrua> quiero poner mintmenu en el panel gnome ubuntu
<charrua> instale los repositorios y los paquetes
<charrua> estan en añadir al menu pero cuando lo agrego da error
<xangua> google mint menu ubuntu webupd8
 * cousteau sigue opinando que Kupfer es más chulo para lanzar aplicaciones/documentos
<charrua> creo que debo configuarar los archivos etc/xdg/menus pero no se como
<charrua> mint menu es muy lindo
<seyacat> buenas
<Sadlymistaken> hola seyacat
<Sadlymistaken> hola churra
<Sadlymistaken> digo charrua
<Sadlymistaken> xD
<seyacat> ;)
<charrua> hola Sadlymistaken
<Sadlymistaken> que cosa dices de tu menú?
<Sadlymistaken> hablando de menú, Compiz se ve igual en ubuntu como en kubuntu?
<charrua> ahora no uso compiz ni kde
<lorenzo_lamas> hola  amigo  he  formateado un  disco   externo y  encima  le puse  unos  archivos
<lorenzo_lamas> queria  saber  si hay  forma  de  poder  rescatar  archivos  de  un  formateo  anterior ?
<seyacat> lorenzo_lamas: hay como si es que no ha sido topado, pero es un trabajo de hormiga que no le deseo a nadie
<seyacat> lorenzo_lamas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<erUSUL> lorenzo_lamas: intentalo con photorec
<erUSUL> !undelete
<kubot> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<miki221> buenas noches
<miki221> necesito ayuda
<miki221> quiero listar todos los archivos ordinarios a los que se ha accedido en mi pc
<miki221> con el comando find
<miki221> pero no logro hacerlo
<miki221> laguine sabe como?
<miki221> alguien sabe como?
<seyacat> si lo se, pero dejame revisar
<seyacat> miki
<lorenzo_lamas> queria  saber  si hay  forma  de  poder  rescatar  archivos  de  un  formateo  anterior ?
<seyacat> a ya se fue
<fosco_> lorenzo_lamas: casi seguro que no, pero puedes probar con testdisk o photorec
<lorenzo_lamas> otro?
<seyacat> lorenzo_lamas: te han puesto la pagina del link
<fosco_> otro que
<seyacat> hay hay como 7 metodos
<erUSUL> seyacat: si es un disco externo seguramente ntfs? entonces lo mejor es tratar de que photorec recupere los archivos
<lorenzo_lamas> un  formateo   ext4  es  mas  dificil no ?
<lorenzo_lamas> he  borrado mi   data  desde  el 2000 ,  eran   250 gbs
<lorenzo_lamas> :(
<enter7660> que programa para descargar musica me recomiendad
<SirMvM> frostwire, yo utilizo ese por lo menos
<Guest690000> enter7660 frostwire
<cousteau> nah... nicotine
<cousteau> intenta con photorec o testdisk, o con R.I.P. Linux
<enter7660> ok gracias
<cousteau> lorenzo_lamas, ^^
<enter7660> como lo instala por suo o por repositorio
<ElVillano> saludos
<Guest690000> enter7660 desde la web, es un .deb
<ElVillano> algun paquete para recuperar archivos de un pendriver dañado
<enter7660> ok
<fosco_> pendriver? ;)
<Guest690000> ElVillano testdisk
<fosco_> hoy es el dia de "testdisk o photorec"
<Guest690000> jajajajajajaja
<Guest690000> parece q si
<fosco_> de todas maneras si está realmente dañado no creo que puedas recuperarlo
<fosco_> no es el mismo caso que una particion borrada
<ElVillano> gracias Guest690000
<ElVillano> ok fosco_
<Katarcis> Buenas:P
<Guest690000> hola
<Katarcis> Que tal guest
<Katarcis> Siempre tu por aca xD
<ElVillano> 0/
<Guest690000> jajaja sii xD
<Katarcis> No hay mucho movimiento hoy al parecer
<gtomas_> donde anda el forces ?
<EXio4> hola!
<EXio4> :D
<ElVillano> Tengo una red de area local con ubuntu, gindows y debian, no puedo acceder a la red local LAN desde mi maquina la cual es una portátil tiene ubuntu 10.10 que puede estar pasando?
<calimacaco> buen dia
<calimacaco> una pregunta  sobre CUPS, en la creación de filtros..
<calimacaco> no he podido que funcione..
<gtomas_> donde anda el forces ?
<Tarrasquero> :P
<Sadlymistaken> y esa carita Tarrasquero ?
<Tarrasquero> ya ves
<Tarrasquero> si te consuela contigo no es
<Tarrasquero> X¨D
<EXio4> che
<EXio4> reiniciare la maquina D: xpud no me deja escuchar muscia D: D: D:
 * alexneb a mimir
<billy_> soy nuevo y quisiera saber si alguien sabe como puedo instalar en mi ubuntu el driver de mi webcam marca genius que solo viene el driver para windows
<gtomas_> donde anda el forces ?
<Lostizytu> señores una consulta buenas tardes
<Lostizytu> tengo una makina servidor : existe la posibilidad de chatear con un amigo que esta por ssh en mi maquina ?   observacion es todo por consola
<mint> hola
<mint> por caualidad saben Como Poner Linux Mint Debian En Español?
<flypp> Lostizytu, con el comando talk?
<Lostizytu> flypp: lo que pasa q mi amigo esta
<Lostizytu> en el servidor , q es mi pc
<flypp> pero con otro usuario, no?
<omikron4> pues como en todos los ubuntu, sistema soporte de idiomas, mint
<Lostizytu> pero el servidor solo tiene consola
<Lostizytu> nada grafico
<flypp> Lostizytu, ya, ya, pero tu amigo tiene una cuenta separada? entra con otro usuario?
<flypp> porque con el comando talk, puedes iniciar una conversación en terminal -> talk <usuario con el que quieres hablar>
<Lostizytu> flypp: EL ESTA EN bRASIL
<Lostizytu> yo en chile
<flypp> pero se conecta por ssh a tu servidor
<Lostizytu> el se va conectar por ssh
<Lostizytu> si
<flypp> que síiiiiiiii, que hasta ahí llego pero digo yo que no se meterá con tu usuario, o sí?
<flypp> con qué usuario hace el login? con el tuyo o con otro?
<Lostizytu> deberia ser con el mio
<Lostizytu> supongo
<Lostizytu> o de root
<Lostizytu> xd
<flypp> Lostizytu, creále una cuenta aparte
<Lostizytu> como
<Lostizytu> es q necesito q el me configure el servidor
<flypp> por ejemplo, si yo quiero que un amigo se conecte por ssh, le crearía la cuenta "amiguito" con el comando adduser
<Lostizytu> tiene q ser root
<Lostizytu> o no?
<flypp> Lostizytu, es un ubuntu?
<Lostizytu> debian
<Lostizytu> xd
<Lostizytu> es mi primera vez
<flypp> Lostizytu, de todas formas, le das la cuenta de root, pero créale otra para que podáis hablar
<flypp> puedes crear una nueva cuenta con adduser -> adduser <usuario>
<Lostizytu> yap y despues como hablo con el
<Lostizytu> :S
<flypp> así, él que tenga dos terminales abiertas: una para trabajar como root, y otra con su usuario, para que pueda hablar con el tuyo
<flypp> Lostizytu, te pongo ejemplo:
<Lostizytu> disculpa soy muy newbie
<Lostizytu> xd
<flypp> yo uso en mi equipo la cuenta "flypp", y mi amigo miguel me va a configurar el servidor, así que creo la cuenta "miguel" -> adduser miguel
<Lostizytu> si eso me keda reclaro
<Lostizytu> pero
<Lostizytu> como le hablo
<flypp> ea, ya tiene cuenta, le mando su nombre de usuario y su contraseña, y la contraseña de root. Él abre una terminal y se loguea como root, ya puede trastear en mi servidor. Y abre otra terminal y se loguea como "miguel". Y desde esa terminal donde está logueado como "miguel", inicia una conversación conmigo con el comando talk (tienes que instalarlo) -> talk flypp
<Lostizytu> algun comando o debo instalar alguna cosa
<flypp> el talk
<Lostizytu> aah
<flypp> su -c "aptitude install talk"
<Lostizytu> o sea
<Lostizytu> talk <nombre usuario> mensaje ?
<flypp> Lostizytu, dame unos minutos y te lo enseño con una captura de pantalla
<Lostizytu> talk flypp hola como estas
<Lostizytu> bueno
<Lostizytu> xd
<alakran10> alguien de ustedes sabe que problema hay con el audio en ubuntu 10.04? al conectar los auriculares se escuchan como si estuviera mal ecualizado el sonido.. hace días no tenía ese problema
<Tarrasquero> alakran10: probaste sudo alsa force-reload?
<SoC4ever> ´+
<cousteau> jesús
 * SoC4ever buenas oches
<alakran10> Tarrasquero, si.. y sigue pasando lo mismo! la música se escucha como si la ecualizara para quitarle la voz
<Tarrasquero> alakran10: haz esto a ver sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio && sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<Lostizytu> flypp:
<cousteau> alakran10, cabe la posibilidad de considerar que sean los altavoces o la conexión a estos?
<Tarrasquero> pues hay que considerar es opcion
<alakran10> cousteau: ya lo había pensando, días atras funcionaba perfecto, de repente al volver usar los audifonos pasó lo que comento, e probado varios audifonos y es lo mismo
<cousteau> que por ejemplo el enchufe no esté bien metido, y se mezclen la izquierda con la derecha
<alakran10> tarrasquero: desintale pulseaudio e instale alsa-utils y sigue igual
<Tarrasquero> alakran10: haz de nuevo sudo alsa force-reload
<alakran10> cousteau: pense lo mismo, y todo bien, al buscar una solución me dí cuenta que algunos otros tienen el mismo problema que yo
<Tarrasquero> y abre alsamixer para revisar los niveles
<flypp> Lostizytu, estoy viendo lo del comando talk y hay que hacer más modificaciones que para instalar un servidor irc
<Tarrasquero> si no...pues no se
<flypp> Lostizytu, que se conecte al irc con irssi
<Tarrasquero> irssi forever
<alakran10> checando alsamixer
<alakran10> lo mismo, veré si es algún problema de actualización usando algún kernel antiguo
<calimacaco> buen dia
<calimacaco> me puede colaborar con un problema en Cups???
<Lostizytu> flypp: o sea....
<Lostizytu> no hay nada asi como " rapido de configurar"
<calimacaco> necesito crear un filtro..
<flypp> Lostizytu, irssi es muy sencillo de usar
<Lostizytu> irssi ?
<Tarrasquero> pues...si
<Lostizytu> apt-get install irssi y listo?
<flypp> lo instalas y lo ejecutas, para conectarte -> /connect irc.freenode.org
<cousteau> o xchat
<flypp> y luego para meterte en los canales /join, para cambiarse el nick /nick... sencillote
<flypp> cousteau, es sin entorno gráfico
<cousteau> ah, pues entonces sí
<Lostizytu> ambos tenios q estar en tty1 ?
<Lostizytu> tenimos
<flypp> Lostizytu, desde donde quieras, es un cliente irc corriente y moliente
<Tarrasquero> lo de las tty no importa
<Tarrasquero> es de texto...¬¬
<Lostizytu> xdo
<flypp> tampoco tiene que usar él irssi. Él que use el normal de su ordenador.
<flypp> tú, desde tu servidor, usa irssi
<Lostizytu> ya
<flypp> tan sólo tenéis que quedar en un canal, o crear uno y allí ya habláis con tranquilidad, tanto en un canal creado, como por privado
<flypp> los privados se abren que /query <nick>
<flypp> Lostizytu, si hasta te va a gustar hombre, irssi es una maravilla
<Lostizytu> jajajaa
<Tarrasquero> I love irssi
<flypp> i love it too
<Tarrasquero> X¨D
<seyacat> HOLA ubuntu ES
<enter7660> como mepuedo conectar a miserver por terminal
<erUSUL> !ssh
<kubot> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<enter7660> ya esta habilitado el ssh
<enter7660> con putty trabaja pero quiero trabajarlo por la terminal de ubuntu
<cousteau> ssh usuario@direccion.ip
<xavi_> Hola buenas
<cousteau> o si quieres aplicaciones gráficas   ssh -XC usuario@direccion.ip
<xavi_> Alguien me puede echar un cable? como se lanza fceu?
<cousteau> xavi_, escribiendo en terminal   fceu   ?
<cousteau> (no sé qué hace... pero ese comando parece que existe)
<enter7660> sudo apt-get install fceu
<cousteau> o a lo mejor está en Aplicaciones > Juegos
<xavi_> Si pongo fceu me salen las "opciones"
<xavi_> y en aplicaciones > juegos no me sale...
<cousteau> !man fceu
<kubot> No manual page for 'fceu'
<cousteau> vaaaya
<xavi_> xD
<Lostizytu> como recupero password de user y root
<Lostizytu> se me olvido
<Lostizytu> jajajajaa
<Lostizytu> xd
<cousteau> Lostizytu, creo que... reinstalando
<cousteau> (así que haz memoria)
<Lostizytu> :(
<Lostizytu> me demore 4 horas en instalar
<Lostizytu> :(
<Lostizytu> netinstall
<Tarrasquero> X¨D
<cousteau> pues haz memoria
<Tarrasquero> chacho pero como te pasa eso?
<cousteau> xavi_, hay un lanzador de menú para el fceu, aparece en la lista de archivos... lo que no sé es dónde está
<cousteau> grep ^Categor /usr/share/applications/fceu.desktop
<xavi_> cousteau, donde escribo eso?
<xavi_> Sorry es que soy newbie de Ubuntu!
<elvin> buenas tardes
<cousteau> en el terminal... es para ver en qué categoría aparece el lanzador
<Tarrasquero> Lostizytu: creo que existe la forma de entrar sin contraseña root
<elvin> alguien me puede ayudar con tarjeta de wifi.
<xavi_> Categories=Game
<xavi_> Tendre que reiniciar?
<elvin> ?
<cousteau> xavi_, no, debería aparecer en Juegos
<erUSUL> elvin: que chip wifi?
<xavi_> Buff pues ya te digo aqui solo veo los que vienen preinstalados con ubuntu xD
<cousteau> busca bien (a lo mejor lo ha llamado "Emulador de NES FCEU" o algo así)
<Exio4> hola!
<Exio4> :)
<cousteau> xavi_, debería aparecer en Juegos, como "FCE Ultra"
<xavi_> Aver... voy a des instalarlo y volver a instalarlo
<cousteau> xavi_, no hace falta... supongo que acabará apareciendo
<cousteau> si no, dale a editar los menús; a lo mejor te aparece pero está desactivado
<xavi_> Reinstaldo y nada xD
<xavi_> Como es eso de "editar los menús"?
<Exio4> si tecleas
<Exio4> update-menus
<Exio4> ?
<xavi_> en la terminal?
<Exio4> si :D
<xavi_> xavi@xavi-Aspire-5315:~$ update-menus
<xavi_> update-menus: orden no encontrada
<xavi_> xavi@xavi-Aspire-5315:~$ update menus
<xavi_> No se ha encontrado la orden «update», quizás quiso decir:
<xavi_>  La orden «uupdate» del paquete «devscripts» (main)
<xavi_>  La orden «lupdate» del paquete «libqt4-dev» (main)
<Exio4> o.o por que no funciona?
<Exio4> :O
<elvin> erUSUL: la red inalámbrica de la laptop (Broadcom BCM4312)
<zamyr> hola buenas noches alguien me puede ayudar
<zamyr> con kubuntu
<Exio4> che, alguien aca probo xPUD?
<Exio4> que pasa? :)
<zamyr> no me puedo conectar inalambricamente
<Exio4> modem? ni idea
<xavi_> enfin... ese comando no va o no "existe"
<zamyr> por favor
<Exio4> zamyr: ahora te busco info :P
<zamyr> ok
<zamyr> gracias amigo te lo agradezco
<Exio4> xavi_: como root?
<xavi_> como tengo que hacer para hacerlo como root?
<Exio4> antes una cosa, es 3g?
<xavi_> xD
<Exio4> sudo update-menus
<cousteau> Exio4, yo ese comando tampoco lo encuentro
<Exio4> pero no creo que sea eso
<xavi_> con el sudo tampoco xD
<Exio4> cousteau: en ubuntu 9.10, en debian, en xPUD, en slitaz, que yo sepa todas las distros lo tienen
<zamyr> ni me puedo conectar dese mi modem
<Exio4> zamyr: es 3g?
<iqpi> jelous
<zamyr> no lo que pasa es que soy nuevo en esto de linux insatale kubuntu 1010 y desde el modem inalambrico de mi casa no me conecto
<cousteau> Exio4, pues aquí en maverick eso no está
<zamyr> solo me permite conexion por cable
<Exio4> cousteau: o.o
<Exio4> zamyr: es 3g???
<cousteau> Exio4, a lo mejor lo quitaron, y ahora se llama diferente
<zamyr> no es 3g
<zamyr> es una conexion de router
<Exio4> cousteau: update[tab]
<Exio4> wifi?
<zamyr> si
<zamyr> por wifi
<zamyr> no se conecta
<zamyr> solo por cable
<Exio4> :) ahora si..
<xavi_> Bueno me piro! Gracias igual por los consejos aver si mañana aparece!
<xavi_> Adios
<cousteau> Exio4, ya lo hice... parece que no tengo instalado el paquete `menu` (quizá debería; yo es que me hice una instalación rara)
<Exio4> zamyr: teclea ifconfig y copialo:   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Exio4> zamyr: tambien iwconfig
<Exio4> cousteau: que instalacion?
<zamyr> exio4 en internet
<Exio4> si :P
<zamyr> te voy ha pedir disculpas como te dije soy nuevo en esto
<Exio4> xD, todos lo fuimos !!! ;)
<zamyr> donde tecleo ifconfig
<zamyr> entre a una pagina
<zamyr> me dice poster
<zamyr> syntax
<zamyr> hola
<Exio4> .
<tuxGentoo> hola buenas
<Exio4> hola :P
<tuxGentoo> una consulta
<tuxGentoo> haber si me pueden ayudar
<Exio4> zamyr: en la terminal  :P
<Exio4> tuxGentoo: ¿??
<tuxGentoo> tengo una un modem ADSL el cual recibe una doreccion IP dinamicamente este esta conectado a un router inalambrico y el router esta conectado a un switch y el swich a la red interna que tengo tengo en la red interna una PC que actua como servidor es posible conectarme a este server desde cualquier parte ?
<dela> Hola
<dela> mi ssh no me funciona alguien m puede ayudar? ya lo e probado todo creo
<zamyr> me sale varias informaciones
<yarinse> hola buenas, alguien sabe donde se localiza la libreta de direcciones de thunderbird y si es trasladable directamente a una nueva ubicacion y si se puede usar independientemente?
<Aciago> hi
<cousteau> yarinse, supongo que ~/.thunderbird o ~/.mozilla/thunderbird o ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-11
<yarinse> cousteau, me he recorrido todas las carpetas y no logro ubicarlo...
<zamyr> que hago ahora
<zamyr> me muestra la conexion etho
<Exio4> zamyr: perdon, estaba en otro lado. :)
<Exio4> zamyr: copia lo que sale en http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<cousteau> creo que   ~/.thunderbird/*.default/abook.mab
<zamyr> pero en pastebin solo me sale un campo que dice cartel y otro sintaxis
<zamyr> y en la consola me sale   no wireless extensions.
<zamyr> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<zamyr> eth1      IEEE 802.11  Access Point: Not-Associated
<zamyr>           Link Quality:5  Signal level:0  Noise level:166
<zamyr>           Rx invalid nwid:0  invalid crypt:0  invalid misc:0
<Exio4> ok
<Exio4> ya esta :P
<Exio4> tendria que estar andando... probaste con
<Exio4> Alt-F2           knetworkmanager
<Exio4> ?
<zamyr> se me habre una ventanita arriba
<Exio4> que dice?
<Exio4> ahi tendria que ser intuitivo conectarte ;)
<zamyr> nada
<zamyr> no dice nada
<zamyr> hay icono de una llave
<Exio4> que dice?
<Exio4> hola Triviox
<zamyr> y un boton que me muestra la actividad del sistemas
<Triviox> Exio4!! que andas haciendo x aca xD?
<Exio4> Triviox: xD :P
<Triviox> buenas a todos!
<Triviox> despues de mover las particiones el swap no me inicia automaticamente =(..
<zamyr> pero te cuento algo el identifica la red
<Exio4> zamyr: como?
<Triviox> ayer hice unos cambios que me recomendaron aca pero no funciono =/..
<Exio4> Triviox: que haces por aca..xD
<zamyr> pero me sale  wep
<zamyr> y debe ser wap
<Exio4> Triviox: postea tu fstab (con pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<zamyr> porque
<Exio4> no se :?
<Triviox> estem-.entro a esa web Exio4?
<Exio4> tendria que salir el networkmanager,  y ahi poder seleccionar la red. :?
<Exio4> Triviox: copia tu fstab en esa pagina, y postea el link ;)
<zamyr> por que no me ayudas con team vier
<Exio4> ok
<Exio4> esperame que lo instalo
<Exio4> xD
<zamyr> se que puedes entrar
<zamyr> dame el link para instalarlo aca
<zamyr> tambien
<Exio4> a que? teamviewer? ok, ahora te lo paso ;)
<zamyr> ok
<Exio4> http://teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<Exio4> :)
<zamyr> tu estas conectado inalambricamente
<Triviox> Buenas jmanuel_cool !!, no me funciono el tema del swap :(.. sigue sin iniciar. automaticamente.
<jmanuel_cool> saludando a los usuarios
<Triviox> entre a la sala para ver los comandos que me pasaste ayer..a ver si podía chequear donde estaba el error..
<Triviox> en que le erre =(..
<Exio4> zamyr: si :P
<jmanuel_cool> Triviox, a ver, pasame un pastebin con tu /etc/fstab y escribe: fdisk -l, para ver donde esta la swap
<Exio4> Triviox: xD que te dije hoy?? jajaja
<zamyr> ya lo estoy descargando
<Triviox> el lo puso completo ¬¬ vos solo fstab..y yo que se donde estaba el fstab!!
<Triviox> jejeje
<Exio4> zamyr: vas a tener que esperarme mi internet es medio-lerdo
<zamyr> ok
<Exio4> Triviox: pense que sabias.. ¬_¬
<zamyr> de voy agradezcer mucho si me colocaboras al configurar mi red inalambrica
<zamyr> amigo
<Exio4> :) de nada :)
<zamyr> ya que me gusta mucho esto de linux y quiero aprender mucho
<flypp> alguno sabe cómo se designa esta barra en inglés? -> /
<Exio4> Teclado numerico? xD
<Triviox> jmanuel_cool y Exio4, aca está mi fstab (sea lo que sea xd) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/565622/
<Exio4> Triviox: y el fdisk -l  ?
<Triviox> jmanuel_cool puse fdisk -l pero no hizo nada..digo, no abrio ventana ni mostro ningun dato en la consola
<Exio4> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Exio4> ?
<jmanuel_cool> Triviox, sorry, sudo fdisk -l | grep swap
<elvin> flypp: creo que se llama slash
<flypp> sí, slash es... pero era por si tenía otro nombre
<Triviox> /dev/sda3           56517       56778     2097152   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<flypp> porque estoy buscando en google por qué con putty no funciona
<Triviox> Exio4 y jmanuel_cool /dev/sda3           56517       56778     2097152   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<zamyr> ya instale el programa
<zamyr> exio4
<zamyr> hola
<Exio4> zamyr: yo lo estoy bajando
<zamyr> ok
<Exio4> Triviox: blkid /dev/sda3
<Triviox> /dev/sda3: UUID="1345d3e1-028c-4790-b3c1-ef0c351eb3bf" TYPE="swap"
<Exio4> Triviox: remplaza tu /etc/fstab por     http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/565623/
<Exio4> ;)
<Triviox> oks!!
<Exio4> zamyr: van 9 mb :)
<zamyr> listo amigo te espero
<zamyr> me avisas
<Triviox> Exio4 reinicio para ver si me funciona
<Triviox> brb!
<Exio4> no
<Exio4> noo+
<Exio4> mount -a
<Exio4> :)
<Triviox> ah
<Triviox> oks
<zamyr> me puedes decir que version de kubuntu
<zamyr> usas
<Triviox> Exio4 no tiro ningun dato en pantalla ni nada..es normal?
<Triviox> pcapeluto? mira, no lo habia visto.. es de ubuntu.org.uy si no mal recuerdo xD
<Triviox> Exio4.. can i reset now..?
<Exio4> zamyr: ninguna.. uso debian con kde.. :D
<Exio4> aunque ahora estoy desde xPUD :P
<zamyr> ok
<zamyr> pero la filosofia es la misma kubuntu tiene escritorio kde
<Exio4> mas o menos, solo que kubuntu trae todo pre-instalado, en debian no es tan asi
<zamyr> aqui estoy
<zamyr> ya podemos hacer
<zamyr> eso
<zamyr> ya terminaste de instalar
<Exio4> zamyr: van 15 mb :(
<Exio4> 18 mb :)
<zamyr> ok
<jmanuel_cool> Exio4, si tiene que reiniciar porque lo que quiere verificar es que se active la swap por defecto al inicio del sistema
<Exio4> jmanuel_cool: ya reinicio y volvio .xD
<Triviox> yeah!! funcionó :)
<Exio4> :D
<Triviox> ahora si, cargo los 2gb de swap automaticamente
<Triviox> =)
<Exio4> :)
<jmanuel_cool> Triviox, felicitaciones
<Triviox> grax Exio4 y jmanuel_cool .. algun dia voy a tener que ponerme a leer un poco sobre los sig de cada comando :S
<Triviox> apenas se que sudo es superusuario xD..
<Triviox> sino siempre es copy and paste :S
<jmanuel_cool> Triviox, mansudo
<Triviox> ah, si..algunos dicen que no hay que usar sudo.. gksudo tbn esta no?
<Exio4> Triviox: yo solo lei el archivo que pasaste.. XD
<Triviox> jejej entonces todo fue obra mia xD jajaja ando birn
<Exio4>  xD
<Triviox> bien**
<zamyr> es buen equipo triviox y exio4
<zamyr> veo
<Exio4> xD
<zamyr> que son muy buenos en esto de linux
<Triviox> jaja, yo presento el problema xD.. soy bueno en tener problemas :P
<Exio4> jaja, xD naa solo se un poco (por que voy aprendiendo leyendo)
<Exio4> Triviox: buena esa.. XD
<Triviox> lo unico que no puedo solucionar es el tema de wine :( wine no me quiere :/
<Triviox> o sera mi tarj graf onboard ¬¬..
<zamyr> amigos les cuento que estoy desesperado con esto de linux
<zamyr> porque no se conecta inalambricamente a mi red
<Exio4> zamyr: por privado me pasas los datos :P
<Exio4> Triviox: que te pasa?
<zamyr> como entro a privado
<zamyr> exio4
<Exio4> Triviox: en el irc dice "desactiving compiz"
<Triviox> nah.. no puedo hacer funcionar el gta sa.. x eso reparticione para install un win xa juegos..
<Exio4> zamyr: que cliente usas?
<zamyr> xchat
<Exio4> Triviox: ni idea el gtasa, el sa corre bien, aunque no en pantalla completa
<omikron4> y que tarjeta inalambrica usas zamyr?
<Exio4> zamyr: hazle click derecho a mi usuario y apreta "query"
<Exio4> omikron4: la reconoce.. :) pero ahora revisare que sea ;)
<Exio4> zamyr: no hay como un item que dice "exio4" en rojo?
<Triviox> si lo tiene en español el xchat da la opcion "abre una ventana de dialogo"
<Triviox> con click derecho
<omikron4>  ya pero por ejemplo la rtl8187 que es una caña para auditorias se conecta mal con wep a no ser que pongas el controlador r8187l
<omikron4> y con wpa el rtl8187
<chilicuil> ouch
<EXio4_boot2> zamyr: se me reincio la compu
<SirMvM> hehe
<zamyr> hola
<zamyr> nada no me he podido conectar inalambricamente
<zamyr> desde kubuntu 1010
<EXio4_boot2> :(
<EXio4_boot2> pues ni idea
<EXio4_boot2> con eso estaria andando
<EXio4_boot2> mas no se :'(
<zamyr> me sale configunrando inerfaz
<zamyr> gracias amigo te agradezco full por tu colaboracion
<zamyr> que linux me recomiendan que no tenga problemas con las conexiones inalambricas
<EXio4_boot2> che, tengo que cerrar esto
<EXio4_boot2> :(
<EXio4_boot2> chao
<chilicuil> zamyr: que tipo de cifrado?, te sale alguna clase de mensjae?
<chilicuil> Dj_Dexter: o/
<agu10^> print "( . )U( . )"
<simbioz> hola
<simbioz> quien sabe como poner el teclado dvorak en espanol en la tty
<agu10^> lol
<zamyr> tengo kubuntu
<zamyr> quienn me ayuda
<Katarcis> Hola
<agu10^> $ python
<zamyr> a configurar mi red inalabrica
<agu10^> print "( . )U( . )"
<jmanuel_cool> agu10^, ¿acaso quieres que te saquen del canal?
<agu10^> por qué?
<agu10^> :/
<jmanuel_cool> no estas comentando nada productivo, suerte que no lo ha visto ningun OP
<Katarcis> una duda.. yo desistale el reproductor rhythmbox o como se llame.. pero todabia cuando le doy click derecho a un archivo de audio sale como si estubiese y si le doy dice que no existe.. como hago para quitarlo de alli?
<agu10^> jmanuel_cool, es muy productivo... especialmente para comenzar a aprender python
<jmanuel_cool> agu10^, si, pero aca no estamos aprendiendo python todos
<agu10^> bueno, python es de mucha ayuda en ubuntu
<agu10^> en vez de bash
<jmanuel_cool> agu10^, lo se; yo mismo lo uso de vez en cuando
<ACERO> HOLA
<agu10^> ACERO, hello, sup?
<ACERO> buenas noches
<ACERO> recien termine de instalar ubuntu
<charrua> buenas
<agu10^> g'night
<colo> alguien me puede decir como usar rkhunter?
<rolando> buenas..!
<rolando> una pregunta
<rolando> alguien sabe donde se guardan las descargas con el comando wget
<SergioMeneses> rolando, en la home
<agu10^> rolando, working directory?
<skypce> hola me pueden ayudar con esto porfavor : dpkg-gencontrol: error: el paquete linux-image-2.6.37-custom-netbook no está en la información de control
<skypce> porfis
<arp-> um
<arp-> para que necesitas eso?
<charrua> sudo rkhunter --check =busca troyanos
<charrua> /var/log/rkhunter.log = resultados
<rolando> SergioMeneses, agu10, gracias..! pero hay alguna manera de indicar donde quiero que se guarde?
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil :D
<Dj_Dexter> charrua o rootkits
<Dj_Dexter> y recuerda actualizar la db o sino dara falsos positivos por cambios normales de los  ejecutables al updatear
<Dj_Dexter> en ese xD el otro es chkrootkit
<colo> como actualizo la db?
<charrua> si ese tambien hace lo mismo
<jvargas90> hola que tal una pregunta
<jvargas90> como puedo hacer drangan and drop con virtual box
<agu10^> jvargas90, no podés
<jvargas90> como asi
<jvargas90> no ahy alguna forma de arrastrar los archivos de una forma mas facil
<arp-> nop
<jvargas90> chucha
<weeifuh> oiga!
<weeifuh> tienes que compartir carpetas, no queda otra
<colo> charrua, ejecute el comando y me tira ok eso significaca que esta todo bien?
<ivedci89> che, como era para registrarse en freenode?
<charrua> mira los resultados con el segundo comando
<colo> ok
<charrua> a veces da unas advertencias que no son virus
<colo> y como se que no lo son?
<charrua> por ejemplo a mi me salieron unos de pulseaudio
<colo> el segundo comando no me funciona
<colo> sera que le di crt c a la terminal?
<charrua> entonces anda a nautilus y a esa carpeta
<colo> ok
<charrua> y lo abres con gedit
<skypce> hoola
<skypce> quien me puede dar una mano
<skypce> estoy intentando compilar kernel
<skypce> y me da un error 25
<skypce> y me da un error 255
<skypce> perdon :D
<skypce> he buscado una solucion y dicen que mientras este corriendo el dpkg-kpkg editar el archivo debian/control y añadirle + a custom lo intente
<skypce> pero nada
<colo> charrua,  lo abri solo encuentro ok y not found, como marca los rootkits
<skypce> que extraño vamos en retroceso tiempo atras compile y funcionaba bien
<charrua> que raro a mi me dio cantidad de informacion
<colo> si hay mucha info pero con tilde de ok
<charrua> es eso
<charrua> no hay troyanos entonces
<colo> y como sale cuando hay troyanos?
<charrua> dice warning
<charrua> te advierte de posibles infecciones
<charrua> puedes usar clamav que es mas facil de buscar virus
<colo> ahhh ok, muchisimas gracias, cuando asi ocurra vere como solucionarlo
<charrua> tienes interfaz grafica
<charrua> de nada
<colo> ok lo voy a instalar esta en los repo?
<charrua> si
<colo> lei esto y quise saber como estaba mi equipo
<colo> http://www.muylinux.com/2011/02/10/linux-vulnerable-a-gusanos-residentes-en-llaves-usb/
<charrua> a si yo tambien lo lei
<charrua> en planet ubuntu
<charrua> con clamav conectas el usb y le dices que anlice el directorio
<colo> lo estoy instalando
<xangua> aah claro, un antivirus para eliminar virus de windows va a eliminar algo específicamente diseñado para linux.....
<colo> ?
<colo> xanagua linux es tambien vulnerable
<charrua> es para gusanos residentes en usb
<colo> si no entendi lo de xangua
<charrua> quiso decir que clam av encuentra virus de window y no de linux
<colo> eo es real?
<charrua> si es para escanear particiones que tengan windows
<colo> instale clam puse el pen y se abrio normalmente, no pidio el escaneo
<colo> como lo escaneo, no me figura en aplicaciones
<charrua> click derecho sobre el volumen no te da la opcion?
<charrua> sino abre clamav y selecciona directorio
<colo> como lo abro
<colo> puse clamav en la terminal y me dice orden no encontrada
<charrua> es grafico
<charrua> no esta en accesorios o herramientas del sistema
<colo> y como lo ejecuto
<charrua> lo abrs como cualquier programa
<charrua> lo encontraste en el menu?
<colo> no esta
<colo> y pongo clamav en consola y me dic orden no encontrtada
<charrua> necesita otro paquete  entonces
<charrua> ya te digo
<charrua> tengo synaptic ocupado
<colo> hay varios no se cual sera
<charrua> gtk
<colo> ok
<charrua> que diga gtk
<jesusElifelet> una marca de un escaner donde pueda conectarlo con linux?
<colo> no hay ningun gtk
<charrua> clamtk
<Guest690000> <jesusElifelet> epson
<Guest690000> <jesusElifelet> o hp
<jesusElifelet> Guest690000, no importa tanto la marca solo que pueda funcionar con linux
<Guest690000> mmmm con esas no he tenido ningun problema
<Guest690000> recomiendo hp
<Guest690000> ademasson muy baratas
<agu10^> ?
<Guest690000> en chile cuestan aprox 40000
<colo> charrua ese si esta
<agu10^> linux no es muy bueno
<agu10^> comparado a windows
<agu10^> no sirve como reemplazo
<agu10^> :/
<charrua> instala ese
<Guest690000> agu10^ WTF????
<agu10^> es incompatible
<agu10^> :S
<jesusElifelet> es que luego e visto escaner que dicen requerimientos  windows 7 o mac y asi pero no linux
<xangua> Guest690000: lo mejor es ignorar a los trolls
<agu10^> xangua, no soy troll
<agu10^> soy trolo
<Guest690000> xangua ok, por que no banean a los trolls
<Guest690000> ?
<agu10^> digo...
<agu10^> Guest690000, libertad de expresión
<Guest690000> agu10^
<Guest690000> !OT agu10^
<kubot> agu10^: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<agu10^> oops
<agu10^> pero es verdad que uno no puede reemplazar windows con ubuntu
<Guest690000> agu10^ si quieres jugar wintendo, claro que no puedes en un 100%
<agu10^> seria lixtendo
<agu10^> no es lo mismo
<xangua> gracias por alimentar al troll Guest690000
<agu10^> :P
<agu10^> xangua, ¬¬
<Guest690000> xangua entonces si no quieres que hable solo baneenlo
<agu10^> yo estoy trolleando acaso??
<Guest690000> o saquenle la voz, no se como se hace
<agu10^> Guest690000, se enmudece ...
<agu10^> pero no estoy troleando
<agu10^> no tienen derecho legal
<colo> charrua, cuando lo ejecuto en definiciones de virus me dice ninguna
<xangua> !ops
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! (Usar solamente en casos de emergencias) jpds Sapote dballester P3L|C4N0 Seveas erUSUL OberonKing [GuS] effie_jayx LjL RoAkSoAx fetova m4v fosco_ mimecar
<Guest690000> entonces anda al offtopic
<agu10^> Guest690000, ah es verdad
<agu10^> gracias
<Guest690000> xangua que onda kubot?
<agu10^> uy pero hay solo 21 personas en offtopic
<Guest690000> entonces busca otro canal
<agu10^> ?
<charrua> le diste la orden de escanear el directorio?
<agu10^> este es el canal adecuado
<jesusElifelet> :o
<jesusElifelet> bueno
<colo> si
<Guest690000> no agu10^ este canal es de soporte
<charrua> va a poner una barra con el avance y los resultados
<agu10^> Guest690000, claro
<jesusElifelet> si compro un scaner
<Guest690000> si tienes alguna pregunta con respecto a ubuntu solo hazla
<xangua> si en vez de actuar como niño lo hubieras ignorado desde un principio se hubiera quedado cayado y ya Guest690000, mejor me largo
<agu10^> bueno, como puedo desactivar el trackpad de la notebook, Guest690000
<agu10^> en windows funciona por default
<agu10^> pero ubuntu... obviamente no
<agu10^> es decir, las teclas de funcion de la notebook
<Guest690000> el touchpad?? querras decir
<Guest690000> aaaaa ok
<agu10^> Fn + teclas
<colo> si eso lo hace bien solo que en definiciones de virus me aparece con una señal roja y dice ninguno encontrado
<agu10^> si, el touchpad
<Guest690000> espera
<agu10^> colo, estas en ubuntu? por que te importan los virus?
<agu10^> colo, eso es cosa de windows
<arp-> ja
<agu10^> por ahora
<colo> agu10^,  estas seguro?
<agu10^> claro, es muy dificil que te llegue un virus en ubuntu
<arp-> colo , el software de windows directamente no es compatible con linux, por ende un virus tampoco
<colo> http://www.muylinux.com/2011/02/10/linux-vulnerable-a-gusanos-residentes-en-llaves-usb/
<agu10^> seria especifico y no alcanzaria con un antivirus
<arp-> deberia ser especifico para ese SO
<arp-> ....
<colo> arp-, eso lo se
<agu10^> nadie hace virus masivos para linux
<colo> pero a seguro lo llevaron preso
<agu10^> es estupido
<arp-> colo
<arp-> quedate tranquilo
<arp-> la politica de permisos de linux, hace practicamente inutil
<Guest690000> agu10^  http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/42905
<agu10^> los antivirus tampoco son impenetrables
<arp-> a un malware hacer algo...
<arp-> por eso se insiste al usuario.. siempre trabajar como usuario
<arp-> a demas otra cosa
<agu10^> Guest690000, no me siento confortable editando xorg.conf
<colo> tenia temor por los pendrive en realidad al leer ese articulo
<arp-> acostumbrate a manejarte con los repositorios
<arp-> 100% seguro el soft que bajes de ahi
<jesusElifelet> bueno me despido
<jesusElifelet> :(
<agu10^> editar xorg.conf hace que mi sistema ande peor
<mefistofeles> alguien tiene un laptop con i7 por acá??
<agu10^> jajaj
<agu10^> mefistofeles, yo
<arp-> con i7 ?
<arp-> para que?
<agu10^> para renderizado, computer vision, etc
<arp-> un Core 2 Duo de 3.2 te sirve?
<arp-> para eso usa una desktop..
<agu10^> no
<agu10^> lo hago en la escuela
<agu10^> llevo la laptop a la escuela
<arp-> :S
<agu10^> :)
<arp-> j0
<arp-> yo tengo aca una Core 2 duo 3.2ghz, con 4gb de ram y una geforce 8600gt de 512mb dedicados
<arp-> nose..
<arp-> los juegos corren todos a full
<arp-> y pantalla de 1080p (17")
<arp-> no puedo quejarme
<agu10^> la educacion en paises subdesarrollados permite la educacion autodidacta
<colo> bueno gracias me voy a dormir tranquilo y sin frazadas entonces
<agu10^> jajj
<arp-> ok
<agu10^> las macs van a tener cada vez mas malware
<agu10^> me pregunto si ya habra malware para iOS
<agu10^> :)
<Guest690000> agu10^  claro que si
<agu10^> hmm
<agu10^> para iOS ?
<Guest690000> si
<Guest690000> hay muchos
<Guest690000> a travez de cydia e installous
<agu10^> pero solo funcionan si esta jailbreakado, no?
<agu10^> hmm
<agu10^> y que hacen?
<Guest690000> mmmm desde obtener info hasta borrar el ipod
<agu10^> claro
<Katarcis> Que tal.! ¿ :P
<Guest690000> hola
<Guest690000> 0/
<Katarcis> Guest otravez jaja
<Guest690000> jajajaj
<Katarcis> Estoy en la web de ubuntu colombia.. Damos pena u.u xD el foro esta malo. nisiquiera pueden con mysql xDD
<Guest690000> que sinxronizados
<agu10^> Guest690000, usa un nick de verdad
<agu10^> ...
<Guest690000> es mi nick
<Katarcis> Ese es el nick de el
<Katarcis> Siempre lo veo asi xD
<mefistoso> hmm me cai
<mefistoso> repito la pregunta, alguien tiene una laptop con core i7 andando con ubuntu?
<Guest690000> mefistoso yo tenia
<Guest690000> pq:?
<Guest690000> ??
<Katarcis> Yo tengo el mismo pc hace 4 años..
<Katarcis>  y todabia vive
<Katarcis> le digo el guerrero xD
<mefistoso> Guest690000: logro ver la información de temperatura con ese? acá el lm-sensors me dice que no puede y no se me ocurre que mas hacer
<Katarcis> perdon.. 5 años xD
<mefistoso> yo uso el mismo pc de hace 10 años :P
<mefistoso> pero este es de mi jefe
<mefistoso> el i7
<Guest690000> mmmm yo si pude creo, con uno de benchmarks
<mefistoso> Guest690000: uno de benchmarks?
<Katarcis> 10 años? no es una calculadura?
<Katarcis> jejejeje
<Guest690000> en el centro de software
<mefistoso> Katarcis: nah, es un pentium 4 de primera generación
<Katarcis> Una eminencia
<mefistoso> Guest690000: voy a ver, gracias
<Guest690000> ok dnada
<agu10^> ?
<Guest690000> perdon la ignorancia pero above es arriba?
<mefistoso> ai
<mefistoso> si
<Guest690000> ok gracias
<Guest690000> por que cuando hago echo "/usr/local/sbin/cgroup_clean" > /dev/cgroup/cpu/release_agent
<Guest690000> me sale permiso denegado
<Guest690000> >>
<Guest690000> ??
<Guest690000> si estoy cm sudo
<Katarcis> Guest tu entras a el foto de ubuntu es?
<Katarcis> <Guest690000>
<Guest690000> foto?
<Guest690000> #linuxers
<Katarcis> foro <Guest690000>
<Guest690000> si
<Guest690000> por?
<Katarcis> <Guest690000> que nick te pones alla?
<Katarcis> el mismo?
<Guest690000> en ubuntu-es
<Guest690000> ?
<Katarcis> si
<Guest690000> no tengo user
<Katarcis> solo chismoseas
<Katarcis> xD
<Guest690000> jajaja siii
<Katarcis> ojeas
<Guest690000> y resuelvo algunos problemas
<Guest690000> q tengo
<Katarcis> bueno ya que nos destierran xD
<Guest690000> xD
<Guest690000> oye instale el milagroso parche
<Katarcis> cual parche?
<Guest690000> y ni siquiera un efecto placebo
<Guest690000> el de las 200 lineas
<Katarcis> 200 lineas de que xD
<Katarcis> no entiendo
<Guest690000> aaaaaa
<Guest690000> no sabes la noticia
<Guest690000> q es vieja ya
<Katarcis> nada
<Katarcis> contame xD
<Guest690000> espera
<Katarcis> val
<Katarcis> vale
<Guest690000> http://www.alcancelibre.org/article.php/parche-200-lineas-linux-hace-maravillas
<Guest690000> http://despuesdeg.com/2010/11/18/linux-200-lineas-de-codigo-que-mejoran-su-rendimiento-multitarea/
<Guest690000> Katarcis
<Guest690000> http://www.alcancelibre.org/article.php/parche-200-lineas-linux-hace-maravillas
<Guest690000> http://despuesdeg.com/2010/11/18/linux-200-lineas-de-codigo-que-mejoran-su-rendimiento-multitarea/
<Katarcis> ya estoy leyendo
<Guest690000> ok
<Katarcis> que tal te funciono?
<Guest690000> mmmm nada
<Guest690000> ningun cambio
<Guest690000> es mas
<Guest690000> yo diria
<Guest690000> q parte mas lento
<Guest690000> uyyyyyy
<Katarcis> jaja
<Katarcis> pues
<Katarcis> al del video le funciono
<Katarcis> xD
<Guest690000> a mi net le queda 12%
<Guest690000> jajaj sii
<Guest690000> pero estaba compilando
<Katarcis> y como lo instalaste?
<Guest690000> mmmm cn esta pag
<Guest690000> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html
<Katarcis> voy a ver
<Katarcis> ya vengo
<Katarcis> ojala y si prenda el pc jajaja
<lastent> Hola, tengo una particion ntfs que se está montando automaticamente, pero las carpetas le pertenecen a root y a plugdev, como puedo cambiar eso?
<Katarcis> se me olvido volver xD
<mefistoso> lastent: quiere que su usuario comun pueda leer y escribir ahí?
<mefistoso> lastent: dado que el grupo dueño de ese dispositivo es el plugdev, entonces yo pondría simplemente al usuario comun en ese grupo
<lastent> mefistoso, pero y por que se pone por defecto con esos dueños?
<mefistoso> lastent: eso debe ser de la aplicación que lo está montando, pero no sabría con seguridad
<mefistoso> de todas formas lo mas sencillo es a;adir su usuario a ese grupo, creo yo
<lastent> mefistoso, pasa que en la misma pc tengo instalado window$, es la pc de la casa, así que tiene que tenerlo, y cuando trato de acceder a ese disco no se tienen permisos de escritura, crees que tenga que ver algo?
<mefistoso> lastent: expliquese bien
<mefistoso> lastent: no puede escribir en windows?? eso es lo que me dice?
<lastent> si
<lastent> y es ntfs
<mefistoso> ahh seguro algun virus cambio permisos :P
<lastent> mefistoso, pues creo que no es el caso
<lastent> mefistoso, sabes cuando quiero cambiar los permisos, no me deja, y eso que ya soy parte de plugdev
<mefistoso> lastent: hmm, solo por chequear... ese disco tiene algún tipo de protección física?
<lastent> que yo sepa no
<lastent> mefistoso, si no le he puesto una contraseña a root, se le puede poner?
<Guest690000> lastent con sudo su
<Sapote> hola gente
<Guest690000> 0/
<lastent> bueno al parecer nada está funcionando
<lastent> el disco no quiere poder ser accedido
<Guest690000> lastent con sudo su, y despues passwd le pones una contrasena a root
<Guest690000> lastent hazle un checkdisk desde windows
<dzup2> que buenos consejos
<nocho> lastent: no puedes escribir en el disco??
<nocho> lo puedes leer??
<nocho> o que pasa??
<nocho> esta instalado el so o solo es un live?? digo, porque si no revisa como esta montado en fstab. si tienes el driver correcto si es ntfs
<nocho> el ntfs-3g
<lastent> hola nocho lo que pasa es que cuando me voy a windows, no puedo escribir sobre esa partición
<nocho> el problema es de win??
<nocho> emm no creo que sea el mejor lugar para preguntar sobre win u_u
<lastent> nocho, lo que pasa es que creo que no es de win$
<lastent> pero bueno ya no importa mucho
<lastent> igual gracias
<Sapote> seguramente lastent lo tenia montado como ntfs y no como ntfs-3g
<abel> n de que mis videos no se carguen en la carpeta de temporales...?
<abel> hola existe alguna razon de que mis videos no se carguen en la carpeta de temporales...?
<fosco_> buenas
<malpa> Hola.
<Yoques> hooola
<Juankof> buenos dias alguien sabe por que cuando presiono la tecla "D" en el cliente vinagre para VNC este me muestra el escritorio??
<Informatico_DEM> Buen dia señores
<Informatico_DEM> Consi tengo un servidor DHCP , Cual tiene 2 tarjetas de red
<Informatico_DEM> esta entregando ip 10.1.1.1 , puerta de enlace 192.168.0.69
<Informatico_DEM> esta mal verdad?
<Informatico_DEM> Buen dia señores
<Juankof> buenos dfias
<Informatico_DEM> Juankof: si tengo un servidor dhcp
<Informatico_DEM> el puede entregar ip 10.1.1.1 con puerta de enlace 192.168.0.69
<Informatico_DEM> no verdad?
<Juankof> no se mucho pero NO creo
<Informatico_DEM> es un servidor dhcp linux
<Juankof> no te puedo aytudar mucho q digamos
<Informatico_DEM> no te preocupes
<crespos> hola
<crespos> helo gatoloko
<crespos> tatiiii
<crespos> tatianaaaaaa
<crespos> tatianaaaaa!!!
<Exio4> hola :D
<javila> Saludos a la sala.
<Exio4> hola :D
<javila> Una pregunta amig@s
<javila> Me salio(no se como)una carpeta en home con un candado
<Exio4> que carpeta?
<javila> Quiero borrarle y no me deja xD que hago
<Exio4> pues facil le cambias el propietario y ya :)
<javila> Juer Exio4  que facil,pero no se como
<erUSUL> javila: eso son los permisos. algo cambiaste
<Exio4> desde consola      chown $USER:$USER /home/$USER/carpeta
<Exio4> remplazando carpeta por la ruta relativa desde el home ;)
<javila> Exio4, eso y cambiar permisos???
<Exio4> si
<javila> Ok voy aver
<ka0os> Buen Día a todos en la sala
<javila> Ufffffff me dice que no existe la carpeta xD que tonto soy
<avernos> una preguntilla, he pasado por la tienda a ponerle un poco mas de ram, y como no me fiaba mucho he probado el modulo primero, sin el otro modulo que tenia. pasados 10 segundos...
<avernos> la pegatinita de la garantia medio frita
<avernos> estara el modulo roto ?
<ka0os> modulo llamas a la ram
<avernos> si
<ka0os> ok pero se calento ?
<avernos> modulo de 2gigas
<avernos> si claro, bastante
<ka0os> ok una pregunta como compraste esa ram
<avernos> pero solo una parte de la pegatina se ha calentado, medio derretida, pero no ha llegado a quemarse
<ka0os> osea sabias de cuanto es al frecuencia
<ka0os> y antes en ese socket tenias otra ram?
<ka0os> funcionando?
<avernos> bueno... es complicado, vivo en china y no me defiendo muy bien en chino. lo que he hecho a sido llevar al modulo de mi pc y ensenyarselo al de la tienda
<avernos> si, el mismo socket
<ka0os> ok
<ka0os> mira dificilmente se quemaria
<avernos> no he probado otro socket por miedo a freir la placa base ...
<ka0os> cuando la ram no es compatible simplemente no funciona
<ka0os> es mas no arranca el pc
<avernos> eso pensaba, hasta que la pegatina ha empezado a hacer ruido...
<ka0os> a menos que tu tubieras encendido el pc cuando lo conectaste
<avernos> no no
<avernos> pc apagado
<ka0os> otro punto podria ser que tu pc este en corto
<avernos> reiniciado, y pasados los 10 segudos, quiza algo mas, 15 segundos
<ka0os> pero es poco probable ya que me dices que el pc estaba en prefecto estado y funcionando
<ka0os> si el empleado te dio la misma ram
<ka0os> no se como pudo quemarse
<avernos> bueno, si te digo la verdad, este pc me ha dado unos problemas rarisimos. pero al final he conseguido que funcionara, y va fenomenal
<ka0os> otra cosa es que la ram ya estuviera mala de fabrica
<ka0os> llevala a la tienda
<avernos> y eso es posible
<avernos> si, lo hare manana
<avernos> si la ram se calienta mucho se estropea?
<ka0os> no es muy comun lo que te paso
<ka0os> solo sucede cuando la placa esta en corto
<ka0os> me inclino a que la pieza venia mala de fabrica
<avernos> lo raro, es que en el mismo socket y sin tocar nada mas, pongo la otra memoria y sin problema
<ka0os> si las temperaturas sobrepasas su tolerancia si
<ka0os> pero se quemaria los otros modulos de la placa
<avernos> eso espero... tenia pinta de ser medio de segunda mano el modulo, asi que no me sorprenderia
<ka0os> entonces no la ubiques mas y llevala por la garantia
<avernos> bien :D
<ka0os> cosas que debes saber al ir a comprar componenetes es
<ka0os> 1 que pc tienes tu
<avernos> oye, es el segundo modulo que pruebo, de los que me ha dado el de la tienda, y sigue sin ser compatible
<ka0os> bajate el manual de tu placa
<ka0os> no tiene logica lo que me dices
<avernos> he mirado el manual, se lo he ensenyado al de la tienda, la memoria deberia de ser identica...
<avernos> se pueden pegar links ?
<ka0os> si tu tienes una ram de 2 gb de una frecuencia de 500 y es una ddr2
<ka0os> no hay posibilidad al error
<ka0os> otro punto es que cuando compras una ram debe ser identica en la frecuencia
<avernos> estaba mirando que posibilidades hay de error de compatibilidad, pero no veo nada
<ka0os> ya que muchas pcs trabajan con paridad
<ka0os> de ram
<avernos> tengo una asrock ALiveN570SLI-eSATA2
<ka0os> compatibilidad no es la palabra
<avernos> y esta es la ultima memoria que he usado y se ha calentado mucho http://www.elixir-memory.com/products/file/Elixir-DDR2-UDIMM-1G-D-R12.PDF
<ka0os> bueno si tiene el manual alli dime que memorias soporta
<avernos> Supports DDR2 1066*/800/667/533 non-ECC, un-buffered memory
<ka0os> ok
<ka0os> pero de cuanto son las otras memorias que tienes
<avernos> la que estoy usando es una memoria de BUFFALO de 2gigas
<avernos> en teoria lo unico que cambia es la compania
<ka0os> si tienes ddr2 de 667 2 gb la otra memoria debe ser dd2 de 667 no importa el tamaño de 1 o 2 gb
<ka0os> y la frecuencia?
<avernos> pero la he puesto individual
<ka0os> y la frecuencia?
<avernos> no juntas, aunque la idea es ponerlas juntas
<ka0os> dejo el tema no quieres entender
<ka0os> ve a wikipedia y lee sobre la paridad de las memorias ram y sobre la frecuencia
<avernos> 667
<avernos> ambas son unbufered, y creo que la frecuencia es la misma.
<avernos> no puedo comprobar la frecuencia de la que funciona porque la estoy usando..
<avernos> bueno.. gracias
<ka0os> de nada
 * alexneb a comeee!!!! hambreeee
<yemino> consulta: baje geogebra. Si abro una terminal en el directorio geogebra y corro geogebra.sh corre bien. El problema es que si lo corro desde otra parte me dice: /opt/geogebra/geogebra.sh: line 2: jre/bin/java: No such file or directory.  Que puede estar pasando?
<ka0os> alguien ha usado Ubuntu Studio?
<yemino> ka0os: yop
<yemino> pero hace a~os
<ka0os> solo quiero saber que de tracendental tiene esta distribución
<ka0os> ha mejorado ?
<ka0os> vale lapena tenerlo de sistema base o solo es ubuntu con un monton de accesorios?
<yemino> trascendental nada (segun mi experiencia). Es solo ubuntu con programas de musica instalados
<ka0os> ok gracias
<yemino> pero, si vas a usar muchos programas de musica, y muchos programas que no son de musica te recomiendo tener los dos sistemas operaticos aparte
<ka0os> una consulta mas ... instale algunos programsa los cuales me pedian algunas librerias
<yemino> o tener dos particiones con ubuntu: una para musica y otra para tus otras cosas.
<ka0os> luego que reinicie el pc me cambio el splash de ubuntu por uno de debian
<yemino> el splash puedes cambiarlo. Supongo que es facil encontrar como en google
<yemino> en todo caso, nada tiene que ver con la instalacion de bibliotecas
<ka0os> si eso lo se
<ka0os> pero mi pregunta es por que ese cambio
<ka0os> y sin notificación
<ka0os> tengo mi ubuntu todo en colores oscuros y me sale el splash feisimo en azul cielo
<yemino> habria que preguntarselo a quien hizo el instalador del software que instalaste. Pero concuerdo contigo que no me parece apropiado
<ka0os> y el abuso de ese cambio me pregunto por que
<yemino> me corrijo: mas que abuso, me parece de mal gusto.
<charrua> si instalaste ubuntu estudio pone su propia pantalla de entrada
<yemino> charrua: pero solo a esa particion
<yemino> supongo que ka0os se refiere a que le cambio la de ubuntu
<yemino> supongo
<charrua> a ok no deberia afectar otra particion
<ka0os> claro el estudio aun no lo instalo
<yemino> o hay forma de pasar de ubuntu a ubuntu estudio??
<ka0os> es mi ubuntu 10.10
<ka0os> me cambio la pantalla de inicio
<ka0os> jajaja cuando entro a la particion primaria aparece tremenda pantalla azul cielo que dice Debian + el loguito rojo
<charrua> dentro de ubuntu puedes instalar el entorno estudio y te carga todos los programas
<ka0os> ahh que bien esa no me la sabia
<yemino> charrua: aaa..  bueno. Si es asi, seguramente cambiara el skin de ubuntu. Es de esperarse
<charrua> el sistema operativo universal?
<ka0os> yo lo probe el año pasado como en junio y el studio me parecio algo pesadito
<charrua> si
<yemino> ka0os: entiendo que la gracia de studio es traer los programas libres para hacer "de todo". Mas que un sistema rapido, esta orientado a que traiga todo lo musicar y que funcione bien
<yemino> si vas a usar hartos programas de musica, y quieres ademas usar tu ubuntu como siempre, te recomiendo tener los dos OS aparte
<ka0os> si eso pensé
<yemino> tengo una pregunta.  http://pastebin.com/3YV5SZmD   Supongo que alguien que sepa de linux se le hara muy simple.
<ka0os> además me ahorra descargar
<yemino> solucione el problema. Era semiobvio.
<fosco_> yemino: el problema del script es que la ultima linea usa una ruta relativa
<fosco_> dale la ruta absoluta o cambia a ese directorio dentro del script
<fosco_> uy, llegué tarde
<yemino> fosco_: gracias. Lo que hice fue simplemete cambiar la ultima linea a "java -jar -Xms32m ..."   ya que tengo java instalado
<ka0os> jajaja
<fosco_> ok, si el comando java está en el path sí, basta con no poner ruta
<yemino> fosco_: gracias. Lo primero que trate fue cambiarlo a la ruta absoluta "/opt/geogebra/jre/bin/java" pero tampoco me funcionaba. Eso me tenia en jaque. Igual me quede con la duda de porque no funcionaba esa opcion. Se te ocurre el por que?
<fosco_> pues no lo se, habria q revisar tema de permisos
<fosco_> seguramente el comando java q ejecutas cuando no pones ruta es otro
<fosco_> pero bueno, si ya funciona pues ya está
<fosco_> voy a trabajar, nos vemos desde allí
<yemino> aunque se que no me lee: gracias fosco_
<yemino> :P
<Sapote> buenas, alguno ha tenido problemas con los menues en los cuales se despliega el box pero no aparece nada dentro de ellos, a menos que pase el mouse por encima y alli se hacen visibles las letras y logos?
<Sapote> por ej, si hago en cualquier programa Archivo, se despliega el box, pero no se lee nada dentro, si paso el mouse encima (mouse over) aparece a medida que me muevo, abrir, guardar como, etc
<seyacat_> Sapote: eso solo me ha pasado con java
<Sapote> ok gracias seyacat_
<ka0os> estoy intentando instalar ubuntu 11.04 en un AMD x2 2 gb ddr2 , pero al comenzar la instalacion la pantalla que me pide el idioma se ve perfectamente
<ka0os> luego se descompone en muchos cuadritos
<ka0os> no se logra entender la imagen
<exio4> un problema por ser alpha?
<ka0os> pero el cursor se ve perfecto
<ka0os> :(
<cousteau> me pasa algo bastante raro con un pendrive
<SergioMeneses> ka0os, puede ser... si tienes una estable prueba a ver q no sea el video
<cousteau> lo conecto, pero cuando intento crear un archivo, me dice que no puede porque es de sólo lectura
<cousteau> (estoy en el grupo plugdev)
<ka0os> ok SergioMeneses
<ACERO> hola todos buenos dias
<cousteau> si lo desmonto con umount y lo monto a mano con mount, entonces puedo crear archivos... ¿qué puede ser?
<cousteau> (añado que es algo viejo, y que me está empezando a hacer cosas raras... a lo mejor tengo que comprarme uno nuevo)
<cousteau> (o formatearlo... en ambos casos es un poco rollo por el tema de los backups)
<cousteau> luego vuelvo, hora de comer
<ka0os> hay algún lugar en la red, donde se puedan obtener certificaciones de ubuntu que sea de forma gratuita
<erUSUL> ka0os: lo dudo.
<ka0os> gracias erUSUL
<ka0os> :( no hay quien regale diplomitas de linux gratis
<ka0os> que caro es todo lo que se refiere a estudio de linux
<seyacat_> yo te regalo
<seyacat_> uno firmado por mi
<ka0os> a ver
<ka0os> yo quiero
<ka0os> pero me tiene que evaluar
<seyacat_> yo te lo hago lo firmo y te lo mando
<ka0os> ok
<seyacat_> no tranquilo
<erUSUL> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Sapote> yo te lo mando con el sello del supermercado
<seyacat_> XD
<Sapote> hola erUSUL !!!!
<seyacat_> cuidado el mazo
<ka0os> perfecto
<erUSUL> Sapote: buenas ;P
<ka0os> chee! al fin voy a tener uno
<ka0os> de nada te sirve moverte bien en ubuntu si no tienes certificado
<ka0os> para trabajar no basta el conocimiento
<seyacat_> ka0os: cuando te haces fama, llega a ser igual, pero el camino es mas lento
<Sapote> mas alla de bromas, la gente de ubuntu da certificados
<ka0os> :( yo quiero uno
<Sapote> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training
<ka0os> la fama no vale en las empresas
<ka0os> papelito manda
<Sapote> http://www.r-morris.co.uk/images/rhce_certificate.jpg un poco de gimp y listo
<ka0os> jajajajaja
<ka0os> 8-) no le veo el sellito a ese
<Sapote> a mi me gustaria mas si fuera un certificado de black hat
<ka0os> pasen uno de Ubuntu que acá solo vale hablar de ubuntu
<ka0os> jajaja y de ingineer y todo
<ka0os> tiene que haber por aca alguno que sea un duro en esto de ubuntu y que este autorizado a extender certificaciones
<ka0os> que no sea tacaño y nos de descuento
<FreeSoft> Hola a Todos
<cousteau> no sé qué diablos le pasa a mi pendrive... ahora parece que va bien
<cousteau> pero a veces no me deja escribir, me dice "Dispositivo de sólo lectura". ¿alguna idea de por qué puede ser?
 * cousteau sospecha que va a tener que ir comprándose otro
 * erUSUL sospecha lo mismo ...
<FreeSoft> MMM
<FreeSoft> Si le haces un formateo bajo nivel no se reparara ?
<FreeSoft> solucionara
<cousteau> FreeSoft, podría ser...
<cousteau> (pero implicaría hacer un montón de backups, y me da una pereza... buf)
<gilbert_> Hola
<sue_> hola
<sue_> hola
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<sue_> hay alguien q me pueda ayudar con un problema del grub
<gilbert_> Ubuntu 10.10 startupmanager no arranca, alguna idea. XD
<sue_> ola
<sue_> quien me ayuda?
<erUSUL> sue_: describe el problema que tienes
<sue_> tengo un error al pasar elgrub dice: you need to load the kernel first
<sue_> esto ocurrio despues de cambiar placa y procesador
<sue_> pero de un amd 64 a otro amd 4
<sue_> 64*
<erUSUL> sue_: habra cambiado de orden de boteo los discos? tienes mas de uno ?
<cousteau> eso está bien; probablemente tuvieses problemas en un procesador de 4 bits
<sue_> tenia 2 pero ahora solo deje el q tiene ubuntu
<cousteau> gilbert_, cuál era el startup manager? no me acuerdo
<sue_> error: couldn't read file
<sue_> error; you need to load the kernel first
<gilbert_> cousteau: es el que te permite decidir cual sistema arranca primero
<sue_> esos 2 errores son los q obtengo
<erUSUL> sue_: me parece que al cambiar la placa han cambiado los uuid de las particiones
<sue_> y luego dice precione una tecla para continuar...
<erUSUL> sue_: arranca con un livecd y compruebalo
<sue_> me puedes decir q hacer soy muy novato
<cousteau> gilbert_, ah... yo es que edito el grub
<sue_> ok dime como lo compruebo
<sue_> ya estoy iniciando con el livecd
<gilbert_> Yo puedo arrancar cualquier sistema sin problemas es que quiero cambiar el orden  de arranque ,pero el startupmanager no quiere arrancar
<erUSUL> sue_: sudo blkid te da el uuid de las particiones de todos los discos. tienes que ver si coincide con lo que dice el /boot/grub/grub.cfg y el /etc/fstab del sistema en el disco
<Sapote> los bloques de informacion de las memorias flash tienen un numero limitado de operaciones de escritura, usualmente 100.000 operaciones
<sue_> te recuerdo q tenia ubuntu 10.04 con grub2 no si sea de importancia q lo sepas
<Sapote> luego de eso empiezan a fallar
<Sapote> las memorias flash son la base de las memorias pendrive, tarjetas SD, MMC, etc
<gilbert_> cousteau: no se si habra otra herramienta que me permita hacer lo mismo
<cousteau> gilbert_, editar el /etc/default/grub a mano
<gilbert_> lo puedo hacer con sudo nano
<cousteau> de todas formas... ¿qué dice si arrancas el startup manager desde terminal?
<gilbert_> no e probado
<cousteau> deberías; seguramente te diga el error
<gilbert_> como es el codifo para teminal
<gilbert_> codigo*
<sue_> oye me bota 2 uuid
<sue_> uno para sda2 linux
<sue_> y otro sda5 swap
<NooBoontoo> hay algun programa para ubuntu que me ayude a grabar un sitio completo de internet?
<sue_> erusul en el fstab no hay uuid
<gilbert_> cousteau: este es el error que me da cuiando trato de configurar el grub a mano (Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".)
<seyacat_> NooBoontoo: httptrack
<cousteau> bastante raro... no sé qué pinta randr en el programa de configurar el grub
<sue_> disculpen las molestias quien me puede ayudar
<cousteau> NooBoontoo, se puede hacer con wget
<sue_> novato problemas de grub
<NooBoontoo> Quiero grabar el sitio completo para poder navegar en el estando offline
<NooBoontoo> no solo quiero bajar archivos
<sue_> ola
<gilbert_> E tratado con todos los deseos de migrar a linux , pero creo que voy a tener que aprender mas de este sistema primero y despues tratar de usarlo
<seyacat_> httptrack te hace una imagen completa, pero si son paginas dinamicas (php) seguro no tendras todas la caracterisiticas del sitio original
<gilbert_> e ternid demasiados tropiezos, aunque tengo un server como NAS y de ese si no tengo la mas minima queja
<gilbert_> Como quiera 1 tonelada de gracias.
<gilbert_> Suerte muchachos.
<seyacat_> gilbert_: que te detiene a pasarte? algun software en particular?
<NooBoontoo> seycat_ httptrack no esta en synaptic
<seyacat_> NooBoontoo: no no esta, busca la pagina oficial
<gilbert_> Demasiados conflictos con dual monitor. el rendimiento de la grafica ni siquiera parecido a Windows 7.
<seyacat_> NooBoontoo: es una araña, generalmente no se la usa para asuntos legales JAJA
<gilbert_> Trabajo mucho video y eso necesito que funcione a mil
<seyacat_> gilbert_: si claro video es una debilidad, yo no uso mucho, kdenlive y avidemux me han dado lo que necesito
<seyacat_> y por supuesto blender XD
<sue_> sue
<sue_> alo
<sue_> hola
<NooBoontoo> seyacat_ bueno, es que e tenido problemas con esas cosas que "no aprueba" Ubuntu, como instalar Wine 1.3 en lugar del 1.2 que Ubuntu aprueba, por hacer eso ya no puedo usar unos plugins en LMMS
<sue_> ola me yudan
<sue_> me ayudan
<sue_> tengo un lio
<seyacat_> NooBoontoo: me acuerdo haber usado el httptrack nativo en ubuntu
<sue_> quien me puede ayudar
<gilbert_> Lo tendre en cuenta, pero te digo siento un gran deseo de migrar totalmente, pero en honor a la verdad, me a ido muy bin con windows 7 y esperaba que me fuera mucho mejor con Linux lamentablemente no a sido asi, creo se debe a mi desconocimiento de este maravilloso sistema.
<sue_> seyacat me ayudas
<sue_> ola
<cousteau> gilbert_, tienes los drivers instalados
<cousteau> ?
<gilbert_> Si
<sue_> cousteau me ayudas
<gorthaug> hols
<gorthaug> hola
<sue_> hola
<sue_> quien me puede colaborar
<sue_> ?
<gorthaug> alguien con xubuntu?
<cousteau> Sapote, ¿como cuánto dura un pendrive en años? (teniendo en cuenta que lo uso habitualmente y lo llevo en el bolsillo)
<gilbert_> cousteau: Gracias una vez mas, tengo que salirme ahora, buena suerte.
<Sapote> gilbert_: a veces cuesta poner en funcionamiento la rueda, pero si uno le pone ganas, lo logra
<cousteau> gilbert_, los oficiales? qué tarjeta es?
<gilbert_> Geforce 9400 GT
<cousteau> vamos, nvidia moderna... pues si tienes los drivers oficiales instalados (no los nouveau, sino los otros), en nvidia-settings deberías poder hacer casi todo
<cousteau> en cuanto a rendimiento... lo que yo siempre digo: si quieres rendimiento quita los efectos
<gilbert_> Si yo creo que algunos problemas vienen con el famoso compiz que por defecto ya viene en Ubuntu 10.10
 * cousteau tiene una Geforce2 MX/MX 400 y le funcionan aceptablemente los juegos
<Sapote> cousteau: las memorias flash tienen 100.000K operaciones de escritura, todo depende del uso que se les de. Si bien uno puede pensar que pueden durar miles de años ya que guarda solo una pelicula por semana, las particiones que tienen son del tipo fat y fat32, por lo tanto hay bloques de memoria que se reescriben incesantemente para actualizar la tabla de particiones FAT. Si se las formateara en ext2 la cosa seria diferente porque ext2 tiene superbl
<cousteau> gilbert_, es tan fácil como desactivarlo
<NeoRanger> Hola gente, tengo una pregunta: Actualicé mi Ubuntu 10.04 y ahora cuando cargo videos de Youtube no me aparecen mas en la carpeta tmp, que puede ser???
<gilbert_> Si en eso estoy, no creas porque me haya ido mal, seguire intentando
<cousteau> Sapote, y en NTFS? (es que lo suelo compartir con windows)
<cousteau> (¿y quién es Super B? ¿el primo de Super Ñ?)
<cousteau> gilbert_, Sistema > Prefs > Apariencia > Efectos > Ninguno
<gilbert_> ok
<sue_> hola
<sue_> alguien me puede ayudar
<gilbert_> Ahora si los dejo, luego regreso.
<gilbert_> XD
<NeoRanger> Hola gente, tengo una pregunta: Actualicé mi Ubuntu 10.04 y ahora cuando cargo videos de Youtube no me aparecen mas en la carpeta tmp, que puede ser???
<Guest54068> pueden estar en el cache de mozilla tambien
<NeoRanger> no uso mozilla, uso chrome
<NeoRanger> siempre se guardaban en esa carpeta
<charrua> en cache de chrome entonces
<cousteau> NeoRanger, instalaste el plugin de adobe 10.2?
<cousteau> maldición!! en ubuntu han actualizado el plugin al 10.2
<cousteau> estoy por desinstalármelo
<cousteau> total, el rendimiento no mejora absolutamente nada, y encima ahora hay que buscar los vídeos
<charrua>  cousteau es por ese plugin que no van a temp?
<m4v> porque será que no tengo tanto problemas con flash..
<cousteau> sip, el nuevo los pone en un sitio raro
<m4v> ah, debe ser porque estoy en 32bits?
<cousteau> m4v, este problema también pasa en 32b
<cousteau> lo que pasa es que tu PC no está actualizado
<m4v> cousteau: ? tengo 10.10
<m4v> supongo que es porque "oh flash no anda *cierra la página*" y no me molesto más
<NeoRanger> aaah!! entonces ese es el problema
<NeoRanger> el maldito plugin!!
<NeoRanger> estoy chequeando el cache
<cousteau> NeoRanger, una vez me hice un script para devolver el vídeo una vez terminaba la descarga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/526605/
<NeoRanger> cousteau: buenisimo, ahora me fijo, gracias
<cousteau> (pero yo no quería usarlo)
<NeoRanger> y como uso ese script??
<NeoRanger> que nombre le pongo?? como lo ejecuto??
<cousteau> llámalo como quieras (yo lo llamé "flashback"), y con perl:   perl flashback
<NeoRanger> y si no tengo perl??
<NeoRanger> si puedo :P
<NeoRanger> listo!!!
<NeoRanger> gracias cousteau
<NeoRanger> eso me lo guadará en tmp??
<burk> enas
<burk> he instalado un servidor ssh en el portátil, pero solo me deja conectarme desde el sobremesa con la ip local. He probado a conectarme con la ip externa pero no acaba de conectar. Por qué puede ser?
<sue_> nas nas
<sue_> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sue_> me voya volver loco
<burk> enas
<sue_> loc
<sue_> a
<sue_> quien me puede ayudar
<sue_> el grub me arroja un error
<sue_> error: you need to load the kernel first
<cousteau> "grub2
<cousteau> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<sue_> tengo grub 2 pero al paracer se corrompio al cambiar placa y procesador
<sue_> kubot colaborame
<sue_> aparece las opciones de grub pero despues arroja error
<cousteau> reinstala el grub, mira el segundo link de kubot
<sue_> hay alguna forma de autoreparar, como en windows o algo asi
<cousteau> burk, tendrás que abrir el puerto en el router
<sue_> ya lo intente y aun no sirve
<burk> thx cousteau ^^
<burk> voy a ver como lo hago
<sue_> despued q untente eso me dio otro error
<sue_> hd0,2 out of disk
<sue_> llevo 3 dias intentando recuperar mi ubuntu porfavor
<cousteau> seguiste la guía?  http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<sue_> si esa
<sue_> y me arrojo otro error
<sue_> >	hd0,2 out of disk
<sue_> y aveces lo mismo pero con hd0,1
<sue_> despues de seguir esa guia al reiniciar no muestra el grub
<sue_> alguna idea???
<sue_> costeau
<cousteau> pues sólo se me ocurriría reinstalar. Si tienes /home en una partición aparte, puedes hacerlo de forma que no pierdas tus datos personales (aunque te tocaría instalar de nuevo todos los programas)
<cousteau> ese error te aparece después de reinstalar grub y reiniciar, o inmediatamente después de reinstalar grub?
<luis_> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<luis_> tengo problemas con mis placas de sonido ¬¬
<luis_> tengo 2, una VIA (integrada) y una c-media
<luis_> c-media en una placa PCI...
<luis_> pero Xubuntu solo me utuliza la C-media :S...
<luis_> aunque yo le diga que use la VIA
<cousteau> luis_, quita la c-media
<cousteau> normalmente se desactivan automáticamente si tienes otra tarjeta insertada
<burk> cousteau, he tocado algo en el router y ahora en vez de salir timed out me sale conection refused xD
<luis_> pero la tengo porque tiene el puerto de Joystick... y tengo una volantera
<luis_> :(
<sue_> aparece despues de reiniciar
<cousteau> luis_, ehm... vale, de sonido, estaba pensando en vídeo
<sue_> error: hd0,2 out of disk
<cousteau> aún así, qué tiene de malo la c-media?
<sue_> grub rescue
<luis_> pasa lo siguiente... perdí el tornillito de la placa PCI c-media, entonces anda medio floja la placa jejejej... por seguridad, quisiera usar la VIA..
<cousteau> burk, te estás intentando conectar desde otro ordenador físicamente desde fuera? o desde el mismo pero accediendo por la IP de fuera?
<luis_> de ultima, sigo usando la c-media, solo me salio la duda de PORQUE NO PUEDO jejejej
<cousteau> luis_, el de sujetar la placa al ordenador?
<burk> desde otro ordenador pero en la misma red local
<luis_> el tornillo que sujeta la placa al gabinete :P
<sue_> :(
<sue_> ayuda
<burk> pero quiero conectarme con la ip publica
<cousteau> burk, algunos routers no permiten "loopback" (salir y volver a entrar)
<burk> ahhh oks
<cousteau> tendrás que usar un ordenador físicamente conectado desde fuera
<burk> ya le dire a un colega que se conecte con el movil xD
<sue_> :(
<luis_> gracias counsteauuu jajaj sigo usando la c-media nomas
<cousteau> sue_, pues no se me ocurre qué puede ser, lo siento
<burk> thx cousteau
<luis_> oigan, tengo otra pregunta ya que estan con el tema de Router.....
<sue_> mira la ultima linea dice grub rescue>
<luis_> yo en window usaba un .bat para cambiar la ip de mi router Huawei... como hago para usarlo ahora en linux??
<sue_> no te es familiar cousteau
<cousteau> luis_, yo como estoy todo el rato desmontando la tapa del ordenador, pues los tornillos directamente los quité... así que utilicé ese tornillo
<cousteau> de todas formas cómpralo; supongo que en cualquier ferretería te venderán
<cousteau> sue_, no
<sue_> porq no me ayudas a reinstalar el kernel?
<sue_> depronto funke
<luis_> jajajajajajaaaajsi lo pensee... pero no son del mismo tamaño en mi gabinete ¬¬
<cousteau> luis_, usa un .sh
<cousteau> para lo de la ip, no para lo del tornillo
<burk> XD
<luis_> no se nada de programacion ni nada :(... si copio y pego o simplemente le dambio la extension a mi .bat... a .sh ... funcionara?
<sue_> cousteau hay alguna manera de autoreparar los archivos de sistema con el livecd
<sue_> =?
<cousteau> sue_, sí, facilísimo: montas la partición, y copiar y pegar
<sue_> pero no quiero perder la home
<sue_> que copio y q pego?
<cousteau> incluso, si tienes la carpeta /home en una partición separada, puedes reinstalar ubuntu, y durante la etapa de particiones seleccionas "particionado manual"
<sue_> no no la tengo aparte
<sue_> la tengo el la misma raiz
<cousteau> ah... bueno, en ese caso, copia toda la carpeta de tu usuario
<sue_> haber si te entiendo
<sue_> reinsatalo y copio la home=?
<cousteau> o comprímela en tar.gz, así te aseguras de que se conservan las fechas de modificación, permisos y demás
<cousteau> no, copias home a un pendrive en tar.gz, y reinstalas
<luis_> no se nada de programacion ni nada :(... si copio y pego o simplemente le dambio la extension a mi .bat... a .sh ... funcionara?
<sue_> y luego de reinsatalar
<sue_> copio la home a la nueva home
<cousteau> luis_, puede que no, qué contenía el .bat?
<cousteau> sue_, sí, eso es
<cousteau> o crea una partición para home, y sigue este tutorial:
<cousteau> !home
<kubot> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<luis_> Gente, necesito pasar este .bat http://paste.ubuntu.com/565983/ a un .sh para cambiar la ip de mi router Huawei
<cousteau> eso no parece un .bat
<luis_> si si lo es
<luis_> :S
<luis_> yo lo uso en windows
<luis_> lo usaba :S ajaja
<luis_> lo que hacia el bat era entrar en la pagina del modem y simular la accion del boton: DSCONECTAR y COENCTAR
<luis_> algo asi habia leido cuando lo descargue
<sue_> :s
<sue_> tener q reinstalar ubuntu por cambiar placa y micro
<sue_> ni windows ws asi de frgado
<erUSUL> sue_: comprobaste los uuid? coincidian?
<Jelou> Buenas tardes
<cousteau> luis_, a lo mejor sería algo así: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565988/
<Jelou> Si tengo dos HD (uno por sata y otro pata) puede que en un inicio del PC me coja el sata como sda y en otro reinicio como sdb, sin cambiar ningún cable?
<cousteau> (¿y qué diablos es eso? ¿javascript?)
<fosco_> ActiveX parece
<cousteau> ¿y qué diablos es eso? ¿javascript?
<cousteau> bueno, y si con wget no funciona, se intenta con python, perl, o cualquier otra cosa
<pol> hola
<sue_> alo una ayuda
<sue_> out of disk
<cousteau> <erUSUL> sue_: comprobaste los uuid? coincidian?
<sue_> error  out of disk
<Cibort> Hola!, a alguien le funciona
<Cibort> VBox?
<pol> como estan, necesito alguien que me pueda brindar una mano con ubuto 10, y configuracion de video\
<sue_> si si coinciden
<Cibort> Hola!, a alguien le funciona VBox?
<pol> tengo una maquina y el chip integrado es ati rage XL, no logro que la resolcuion sea mayor a 800 * 600
<pol> trato de entrar a editar el driver en xorg,. pero me pierdo en las instrucciones
<m4v> pol: que dice "lspci | grep VGA"?
<m4v> pol: que instruciones?
<sue_> ya reevise las uuid y son iguales
<pol> gracias ya te digo
<pol> 04:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)
<erUSUL> sue_: reinstalaste grub desde el livecd ? tal como se haria si tubiera que recuperarlo despues de instalar windows
<pol> parece que si ve la tarjeta, lo que creo sigue es editar propiamente el driver
<erUSUL> !grub2 | sue_
<kubot> sue_: grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<pol> pero ni idea de como hacer eso
<sue_> si erusul
<cousteau> erUSUL, dice que ya ha hecho eso y no le va
<sue_> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<pol> 04:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)
<sue_> ya hice eso erusul
<sue_> ahora no me muestra el grub y me bota el error: out of disk
<cousteau> sue_, sólo como hipótesis... y no será que has quitado el disco que no era?
<pol> m4v esto es loque tengo
<pol> 04:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)
<erUSUL> sue_: cual es el probelma? puedes hacer los pasos pero continua el error al arrancar o bien tienes un error en alguna de los pasos?
<sue_> y quedas en una linea q deice grub rescue
<sue_> no los pasos se pueden hacer completos
<sue_> pero al reiniciar no muestra el grub
<m4v> pol: no es necesario repetir.
<erUSUL> :/
<pol> ah perdon, crei no habias visto mi respuesta,
<sue_> no porq yo abro el disco y ahy esta todo el sitema de archivos
<sue_> si me ayudan a solucionar eso hago loq uds necesiten
<erUSUL> pues ni idea te puedo decir que yo he cambiado varias veces de Placa incluso de disco a disco y siempre me ha sido posible reinstalar el grub / recuperar el sistema
<m4v> pol: estaba buscando info sobre tu placa, pero no parece llevarse bien con linux.
<sue_> pues eso yo lo habia hecho con windows pero con ubuntu no he podido
<sue_> cambie de una placa de socket 754 a 939
<pol> gracias por tu pronta respuesta
<pol> ahra tengo esta otra placa trident td9680 p11,
<sue_> pero ese error es bastante conocido lo q pasa es q no e encontrado quien lo soluciona
<sue_> erro:out of disk
<pol> intente instalarla hace unas horas, pero la resolucion era aun menor
<sue_> pes el error nombra hd0,2
<sue_> pero en el tutorial yo uso sda2 no se si tiene algo hay de problem
<erUSUL> sigue el tutorial para grub2... en grub2 cambiaron la forma de "indexar" los discos
<pol> mv4 te mv4 te parece si pongo fisicamente la nueva placa y te contacto de nuevo a ver como nos va??
<m4v> pol: puedes probar, con la Rage no parece andar a más de 800x600 en linux
<m4v> encontré en google gente con problemas similares pero ninguna solución
<sue_> erusul ese es el que he seguido
<sue_> y nada no funciona
<pol> correcto, la rage es la que en este momento tengo a 800 x600, pero si me cambie a linux es porque siempre me han dicho que los drives se pueden editar
<sue_> despues de reiniciar sigue el error
<pol> mv4 intentamos con la trident?? me das 5 minutos para reiniciar??
<erUSUL> sue_: el error completo como es?
<sue_> error: hd0,2 out of disk
<sue_> en la linea de abajo dice grub rescue>
<pol> hola MV4 estoy de vuelta con esto
<pol> pol@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<pol> 04:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)
<pol> 04:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems TGUI 9660/938x/968x (rev d3)
<pol> vueltvo en 10 mn
<erUSUL> sue_: "ls" debaria listar la particiones discos que grub puede leer
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<sue_> ok le doy ls despues de grub rescue>
<sue_> eurusul me dice (hd0) (hd0,5) (hd0,2)
<sue_> :S yo se q lo podemos hacer
<erUSUL> sue_: mirando...
<pol> mv4 aca estoy
<pol> keque sabes de esta placa??
<pol> 04:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems TGUI 9660/938x/968x (rev d3)
<m4v> solo que es una placa vga bastante vieja. Te dá algún problema?
<erUSUL> sue_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/477430 <<< encontré esto.-
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 477430 in grub2 "grub 2 error: out of disk. failed to boot default entries. press any key to continue..." [Undecided,New]
<erUSUL> sue_: dale crtl + x para editar la entada de grub
<pol> si la resulocuion es muyy baja
<pol> y no se como actualizar el driver?
<pol> con esta placa ud cree que si me pueda ayudar?
<erUSUL> sue_: encuentra la linea que empieza "if [ -n ${have_grubenv} ]".
<erUSUL> sue_: y ponle un # delante para comentarla.
<erUSUL> sue_: despues dale "crtl + x" para arrancar
<sue_> no no funciona ctrl x
<erUSUL> sue_: para editar hay que presionar "e" no crtl + x perdon
<sue_> nada no
<sue_> es q no muestra el grub
<sue_> solo la linea q dice
<sue_> grub rescue>
<pol> ???
<erUSUL> find grub.cfg
<erUSUL> prueba eso
<sue_> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Guest690000> como hago un upgrade pero a lavez bloqueo un paquete (network-manager-gnome) sudo apt-get force o algo??
<Tarrasquero> Guest690000: quieres evitar que se actualice network?
<Guest690000> Tarrasquero si
<Tarrasquero> ok pues haz esto
<Tarrasquero> dpkg --get-selections > selections.txt
<Guest690000> ok
<Tarrasquero> esto genera un archivo el cual deves editar para que network no actualice
<Guest690000> y despues hago un apt-get install con los paquetes? menos el network
<Guest690000> ?
<Tarrasquero> pera
<Guest690000> ok
<Tarrasquero> mira en el archivo generado el paquete que quieres evitar actualizar
<sue_> eurusul unkonwn command find
<Tarrasquero> será algo asi
<Tarrasquero> network-manager-gnome install
<Tarrasquero> pues ponlo así
<Tarrasquero> network-manager-gnome hold
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest690000> y despues?
<Tarrasquero> guarda
<Tarrasquero> el archivo
<Guest690000> ok
<Tarrasquero> una vez editado
<Tarrasquero> ahora actualiza la base de datos
<Tarrasquero> dpkg --set-selections selectiones.txt
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest690000> me sale dpkg: --set-selections no toma ningún argumento
<Guest690000> Tarrasquero que hago?
<Tarrasquero> pera
<Guest690000> me sale esto dpkg: --set-selections no toma ningún argumento
<Guest690000> ok
<Tarrasquero> telefono
<Cibort> Hola
<Cibort> Necesito abrir un archivo
<Cibort> .mo
<Cibort> Con que programa
<Cibort> Lo puedo hacer?
<Guest690000> Tarrasquero ya lo hice
<Guest690000> Tarrasquero ya lo hic
<Guest690000> Tarrasquero gracias
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Guest690000> Tarrasquero era con  >
<Guest690000> por eso no pasaba
<Guest690000> muchas gracias
<Guest690000> ese problema me tenia chato, tenia que forzar la version cada vez
<Tarrasquero> como fué?
<Tarrasquero> que estava al telefono
<Tarrasquero> si incluido >
<Guest690000> si eso era
<Guest690000> gracias
<Guest690000> ahora ya no me jode mas
<Guest690000> xD
<erUSUL> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<sue_> !enter
<kubot> sue_: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<sue_> ola
<Guest690000> Tarrasquero un problem, mira me sale esto dpkg: la operación precisa acceso de lectura y escritura al área de estado de dpkg
<sue_> ok, sigo con el problema
<Guest690000> Tarrasquero lo hice con sudo tmbn
<Guest690000> Tarrasquero y no pasa nada
<Guest690000> ?
<samuel> hola atodos
<NooBoonToo_> Hola. Hay algun programa de Ubuntu que sirva para guardar un sitio completo de internet? quiero guardar uno y asi navegar offline, ya que no cuneto con internet
<nycko> NooBoonToo_: wget
<Guest690000> NooBoonToo_ con wget puedes
<Guest690000> es desde consola
<erUSUL> NooBoonToo_: wget o httrack
<nycko> NooBoonToo_: o httrack
<NooBoonToo_> pero wget solo baja archivos, no?
 * nycko se pregunta que tienen las paginas webs?
<sue_> hay algo o alguien en ubuntu q me remedie mi problema de gub mo me lo muestra llevo 3 dias intentando y nada
<nycko> !ask sue_
<kubot> sue_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<NooBoonToo_> nycko: es un sitio muy grande que no puedo revisarlo en este momento, ya que estoy en un lugar publico, Quiero grabarlo y despues revisarlo en mi casa offline
<NooBoonToo_> nycko, luxrender.net
<NooBoonToo_> tu sabes problemas para contruir esos famosos paquetes para Blender
<nycko> NooBoonToo_: las paginas web son archivos servidos por un servidor web
<sue_> cambie mi board y procesador y ahora perdi el grub, lo intente reparar con los tutoriales ya conocidos y nada me arroja un error q dice hd0,2 out of disk
<NooBoonToo_> nycko,  O sea que no hay forma de hacer eso que quiero?
<nycko> NooBoonToo_: ya te lo hemos dicho, wget o httrack
<nycko> NooBoonToo_: lo probaste?
<sue_> kubot deberia ayudarme
<NooBoonToo_> nycko, en este momento lo estoy bajando
<sue_> :s:(
<samuel> alguien save como  emitir en mugalive desde ubuntu 10.10
<samuel> alguien save como  emitir en megalive desde ubuntu 10.10
<NooBoonToo_> nycko Lo probe, al intentar grabar el sitio, solo se desconecto
<NooBoonToo_> nycko,  por cierto, me pide una clave para entrar
<sue_> l
<nycko> NooBoonToo_: que cosa probaste? que y de donde se desconecto? una clave para entrar a donde?
<NooBoonToo_> nycko,  Website copier
<NooBoonToo_> nycko,  pero parece que solo grabo la pagina de inicio
<nycko> NooBoonToo_: wget o httrack?
<NooBoonToo_> nycko,  Bueno, estoy ONLINE asi que no se si en verdad estoy navegando offline
<NooBoonToo_> httrack
<nycko> NooBoonToo_: httrack te pide contrase~a?
<nycko> NooBoonToo_: man httrack
<sue_> pregunta
<sue_> si tengo ubuntu latamente configurado en un disco pero no inicia y en otro disco ubuntu recien instalado como puedo hacer para tener el altamente configurado
<cousteau> sue_, copiar home
<cousteau> perderás los programas, pero conservarás su configuración
<sue_> no puedo restaurar el grub si copio de ubuntu recien instalado al q esta frgado alguna carpeta onde se encuentre el grub??
<mas> hola
<mas> necesito ayuda
<mas> como puedo hacer un script para cambiar automaticamente de pantalla (es una nvidia)??
<sue_> todos estasmos aqui por eso pero solo hsy 2 q ayudan
<mas> pero alguien sabe?
<cousteau> mas, qué quieres hacer exactamente=
<mas> cousteau quiero pasar de la pantalla del notebook a una CRT externa
<mas> pero nvidia no me deja con las teclas de funcion
<mas> no me deja con el comando xrandr
<cousteau> mas, hmm... no sé exactamente cómo se hace en nvidia, porque nvidia no reconoce los comandos de xrandr (sería   xrandr --auto   )
<mas> cousteau ese es el problema
<erUSUL> mas: con el driver privativo de nvidia no se puede usar xrandr... tienes que usar su programa nvidia-settings
<xavi> Buenas
<mas> si pero es una joda cambiar la pantalla asi
<mas> como lo puedo simplificar?
<cousteau> mas, obviamente, la cosa sería crearte una combinación de teclas que te lanzase ese comando
<mas> si, pero no se cual es ese comando
<mas> el de nvidia-settings
<Tarrasquero> mas uso nvidia que te pasa?
<mas> Tarrasquero es que no me cambia automaticamente la pantalla a el monitor externo
<javito--> hola. la encriptacion wpa genera peticiones arp?
<mas> Tarrasquero y no me deja con el comando xrandr
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<cousteau> mas, si ejecutas   xrandr --auto   te sale un error?
<Sapote> peticiones arp son generadas cada vez que un equipo busca a otro
<mas> cousteau si pongo eso no me detecta la pantalla
<cousteau> ah
<cousteau> y si vas a nvidia-settings y te la dejas configurada?
<mas> cousteau, es que ews un notebook
<mas> y no puedo dejarlo permanente
<javito--> Sapote, pues soy incapaz de sacar una sola de una red, es para ver la dereccion de red de un cliente, ya que he deshabilitado dhcp
<cousteau> mas, bueno... supongo que nvidia la apagará si ve que no hay nada
<Tarrasquero> mas: las fn no te funcionan?
<mas> Tarrasquero no, tengo una 310m
<javito--> de que manera podria sacar el rango sin un arp?
<cousteau> (por primera vez me siento orgulloso de tener un netbook con una intel)
<Sapote> javito--: arp -an
<Guest80761> alguien sabe como eliminar de la lista de desintalacion del wine un programa?
<Guest80761> es que no lo puedo desinstalar
<mas> Tarrasquero alguna idea, cual podria ser el comando que hace que se cambie la pantalla?
<ALEX22> hola
<Tarrasquero> ni idea
<mas> mmmmm
<mas> es que me molesta mucho eso de nvidia
<mas> y no se puede hacer nada?
<erUSUL> mas: intenta usar el driver libre para nvidia. nouveau
<erUSUL> mas: asi podras usar xrandr
<mas> erUSUL pero no tendria aceleracion 3d
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<Tarrasquero> mas: tienes el propietario instalado?
<mas> si
<Tarrasquero> a ver si es cierto...
<erUSUL> mas: creo que si tiene para bastantes modelos... quizá debas añadir el ppa x-updates o x-edgers
<mas> erUSUL ya lo hice
<mas> y nada
<erUSUL> digo para el nouveau
<Tarrasquero> mas: mete esto en consola y pegalo en pastebin → lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<mas> erUSUL si, pero no funciona el 3d
<mas> ok
<javito--> Sapote, lo que quiero es simular una intrusiuon en mi red, que esta con wpa y dhcp dehabilitado
<Tarrasquero> javito--: cuestiones de seguridad :P
<javito--> la clave ya la tengo, ahora lo que necesito saber es el rengo para asignarme una direccion
<Sapote> ok
<javito--> si, Tarrasquero
<mas> Tarrasquero http://paste.ubuntu.com/566039/
<erUSUL> mas: pues entonces tendrás que vivir con el nvidia-settings
<Sapote> tcpdump -ni wlan0 -s 1500  te mostrara todo el trafico
<mas> erUSUL no creo que sea la mejor opcion
<Tarrasquero> mas no me extraña que tengas problemas
<erUSUL> mas: es la unica con lo que no has dicho.
<javito--> sapote, pero no me lo muestra con las ips, y si me muestra todo el trafico que trafica por mi casa.... ni te cuento
<Sapote> tcpdump -ni wlan0 -s 1500 | grep ARP
<Tarrasquero> mas el modulo nouveau te genera conflictos
<mas> muchas gracias igual erUSUL
<javito--> trato de pillar el arp con airodump y aireplay, pero no lo cazo
<mas> Tarrasquero y como lo saco
<mas> ?
<Tarrasquero> mas: ?
<javito--> por eso digo... desde una captura, con wireshark, como podria ver las direcciones locales?
<Tarrasquero> modprobe -r nouveau
<mas> ok
<mas> pruebo y te digo
<expecto> hola
<Tarrasquero> te dirá que esta en uso
<expecto> hm?
<javito--> aunq airodump aiunque lo filtre por canal u essid, me pilla todo el trafico. es un cisco de narices
<Tarrasquero> mejor desinstala todo lo referente a nouveau
<mas> Tarrasquero no me salio que estaba en uso
<expecto> descargue LibLand para poder utilizar mi webcam
<Tarrasquero> mejor
<expecto> en ubuntu 10.10
<mas> ok
<expecto> ya que lo descargue y tengo la carpeta que hago?
<mas> espera
<expecto> no se nada
<erUSUL> expecto: seguro que lo necesitas? has probado si funciona sin mas ? con cheese por ejemplo
<expecto> sii
<expecto> AMSN no la detecta
<erUSUL> expecto: solo amsn ? o ningun programa la detecta
<erUSUL> ?
<expecto> no he intentado cheese
<expecto> que es cheese? :p
<erUSUL> expecto: un programa para sacar fotos con la webcam
<mas> Tarrasquero no me funciono
<expecto> necesito un programa para videollamadas
<expecto> lo unico que tiene linux es amsn
<expecto> o no?
<Tarrasquero> cre que tengas que reiniciar
<erUSUL> ekiga. skype
<erUSUL> !skype
<kubot> Si skype no reconoce to webcam pero cheese si lo hace quizás funcione si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto.
<Tarrasquero> ah ya lo hiciste
<mas> Tarrasquero ok
<Tarrasquero> de todos modos
<Tarrasquero> no te prometo nada
 * erUSUL va a haber que rehacer ese factoid ....
<expecto> descargue skype pero no veo el icono de camara solo de microfono
<erUSUL> expecto: que camara tienes?
<expecto> microsoft lifecam vx-1000
<expecto> estoy descargando cheese
<expecto> para probar
<expecto> si la reconocio cheese
<expecto> :p
<mas> Tarrasquero no funciono
<expecto> aunqye no se ve muy bien
<Sapote> psi creo que servia para videollamadas
<mas> Tarrasquero se te ocurre alguna otra idea?
<Tarrasquero> pues ya te dije que no te prometia nada
<mas> Tarrasquero igual muy agradecido
<Tarrasquero> fuiste a la pagina de nvidia para descargar la ultima version?
<Tarrasquero> zas
<expecto> como instalo libland
<expecto> ?
<expecto> si ya lo descargue
<Tarrasquero> expecto: en que formato?
<mas> Tarrasquero si
<mas> Tarrasquero s
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<mas> Tarrasquero incluso tengo el ppa
<mas> Tarrasquero con la ultima version
<Tarrasquero> valla
<expecto> no lo se, como lo averiguo
<expecto> ?
<cousteau> expecto, qué es libland? (no lo veo en repositorios, pero tampoco por google)
<Tarrasquero> despues del . que pone?
<cousteau> expecto, y qué te has descargado?
<expecto> es como un zip
<cousteau> un tar.gz?
<Tarrasquero> un tar.gz?
<Tarrasquero> jeje
<cousteau> ecooo
<expecto> http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<Tarrasquero> !tar
<kubot> Los archivos tar.bz2 y tar.gz no son ejecutables, son archivos comprimidos, «tar -xvzf archivo.tar.gz » o « tar -xvjf archivo.tar.bz2 » para descomprimirlos, o usa el gestor de archivadores file-roller (ubuntu) o ark (kubuntu).
<Guest80761> alguien sabe como elimino las entradas de wine en agregar o quiar programas?
<cousteau> !google libland linux
<kubot> No matches found.
<cousteau> O_o
<expecto> lo descargue de ese link, ''for kernel up from 2.6.11
<Tarrasquero> :P je
<cousteau> vaya, creía que vierais los resultados 2 en adelante
<cousteau> *creía -> quería
<Tarrasquero> Guest80761: necesitas desinstalar algun programa verdad?
<expecto> si alguien lo quiere descargar de ese link y me dice que es =P
<expecto> oh es tar.gz
<Guest80761> si, ya borre las carpetas de archivos de programa (carpeta) del wine, pero aun sale en agregar o quitar programas y al darle a desinstalar me sale el programa como que quiere desinstalar pero al final error, no se de donde ejecuta ese programa si ya borre las carpetas de archivos de programa
<Sapote> es un tar.gz
<expecto> que hago ahore?
<expecto> a
<expecto> :/
<Tarrasquero> Guest80761: 1º desinstalas y despues si quedan restos pues los quitas
<Guest80761> asi lo hice al principio, pero al no poder desinstalarlo (no se por que, pero sale error al final) lo que hice es borrar las carpetas
<Guest80761> pero sigue saliendo en la lista y lo peor es que sigue saliendo la ventana de desinstalacion
<expecto> en que carpeta lo descomprimo
<expecto> ?
<Sapote> expecto: seguramente es codigo fuente, debera descomprimirlo en una carpeta y luego seguir las instrucciones, usualmente es hacer ./configure y make
<Sapote> expecto: pero para ello debe saber que es lo que esta haciendo
<expecto> jaja
<expecto> si, en que carpeta?
<Sapote> expecto: no se que programa quiere hacerlo, pero usualmente el codigo fuente va a parar a /usr/src/nombre_programa
<expecto> hm
<expecto> y si no es eso, que otro programa podria ser
<Sapote> de que me habla?
<expecto> ''no se que programa quiera hacerlo''
<cousteau> expecto, mira a ver si hay un archivo que pone README
<Sapote> expecto: si espera click click click va a tener que buscar otro SO
<Sapote> expecto: si se bajo un archivo .tar.gz seguramente es codigo fuente, deberia descomprimirlo en una carpeta en /usr/src/nombre_programa/
<Sapote> luego revisar la documentacion del programa que es generalmente un archivo README
<cousteau> están README e INSTALL
<cousteau> con instrucciones
<expecto> bueno no c como pero ya funciona
<expecto> gracias :)
<Sapote> yo me imagino como, reboot
<Guest690000> alguien sabe una alternativa a groovedown
<Guest690000> que funcione nativamente en linux?
<erUSUL> que hace groovedown?
<arielsanflo> buena tarde
<Guest690000> erUSUL http://groovedown.tasteless.us/
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayda
<Guest690000> q pasa ariel?
<arielsanflo> tengo una mini acer aspire one  con ubuntu 10.10
<Guest690000> ok?
<cousteau> erUSUL, creo que es para música
<arielsanflo> pero el dispositivo para memoria sd no funciona
<cousteau> arielsanflo, hay que poner una cosa en el grub, ahora te la paso
 * cousteau enciende el netbook
<erUSUL> mira paso la pagina no abre
<cousteau> bah, paso... la miro en el foro
<arielsanflo> gracias
<cousteau> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/121385
<Guest690000> erUSUL es para bajar musica de grooveshark, que es un servicio para escuchar musica online
<erUSUL> sino se puede molestar en explicar lo que quiere menos voy yo a perder tiempo de web en web ...
<arielsanflo> gracias
<cousteau> erUSUL, es un programa para bajar música de grooveshark, me suena...
<cousteau> eeh
<cousteau> vale... ya lo había dicho
<cousteau> tienes el "Grabaor de sonido"
<victor_> buenas
<Guest690000> cousteau per esa no es la idea
<Guest690000> osino estaria meses bajando musica
<victor_> necesito ayudita soy nuevo, e instale ubuntu 10.04 en una mini lapto siragon ml 1040 y no me reconoce las redes wiffi
<Guest690000> victor_ la tarjeta es broadcom?
<Katarcis> guest xD
<victor_> segun el comando lspci
<victor_> me dice q es una Network controller: RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<erUSUL> victor_: « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic » y reinicia
<victor_> E: No se pudo encontrar el paquete »
<pimpam> buenas tardes
<erUSUL> victor_: que version de ubuntu?
<victor_> 10.04
<pimpam> es bastante estable la version 10.10 o mejor me quedo en 10.4.1 LTS?
<Guest690000> victor_ escribe esto en un terminal
<victor_> creo q es asi
<Guest690000> victor_ privado mejor
<victor_> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic
<erUSUL> victor_: entonces tiene que funcionar... copia y pega
<victor_> si ya esta descargando
<victor_> disculpa pero para q sirve ese comando q me diste
<erUSUL> victor_: son drivers wifi mas recientes
<victor_> ok reinicio y les cuento
<victor_> ah antes de irme tengo otra duda
<victor_> cuando reinicio se cuelga la maquina, despues q sale el logo de ubuntu queda la pantalla hay cm congelada
<victor_> y tengo q apagarla manual alguien sabe el motivo?
<pimpam> que te sale antes del logo?
<pimpam> te chekea todo ok???
<victor_> ps le doy reiniciar y me sale el logo de ubuntu luego una lista de cosas y puff se queda en negra la pantalla pero no reinicia
<Guest690000> victor_ haz un acceso directo con el comando halt donde tu quieras
<Guest690000> con eso se apagara
<victor_> podrias explicarme como lo ago
<Guest690000> mmmm espera
<Guest690000> creaz un lanzador en el escritorio
<Guest690000> creas*
<arielsanflo_> cousteau bueno realice  los pasos
<Guest690000> y le pones el nombre apagar
<victor_> ok te sigo
<Guest690000> y donde sale comando, pones halt
<arielsanflo_> pero creo que el grup  no actualizo
<Guest690000> lo guardas, si quieres le pones un icono pero es lo de menos
<victor_> en tipo: lo dejo aplicacion?
<arielsanflo_> por eso no funciono
<Guest690000> mmmm como comando
<arielsanflo_>  no me lee la sd
<Guest690000> no en terminal, solo comando
<victor_> ok
<Guest690000> y lo pruebas y me cuentas
<victor_> pero para apagar si apaga normal el problema es al darle en reiniciar
<Guest690000> aaaaaa
<Guest690000> mmmm podrias reiniciarlo con Alt Gr + PrtSc (la para imprimir pantalla) + B
<Guest690000> pero mas seguro seria escribiendo  con Alt Gr + PrtSc + R + E + i + S + U + B
<Katarcis> no es ctrl alt supr prtsc b? xD
<Guest690000> no
<Katarcis> o estube oprimiendo supr toda mi vida para nada
<Katarcis> xD
<Guest690000> Katarcis eres un niño XDD
<Katarcis> jajajajaja
<pimpam> viendolo asi....
<pimpam> dan ganas de tirar de cmd
<victor_> ok regrese
<Guest690000> victor_ funciono?
<Guest690000> la red
<Guest690000> ?
<victor_> no
<victor_> :(
<Guest690000> ok, no escuchaste mi metodo
<victor_> acabo de instalar el wicd y no me detecta ninguna red
<Guest690000> te estaba hablando en privado
<victor_> no lo vi :S
<pimpam> me huele a firmware privativo
<Guest690000> hablemos por ahi para no inundar el canal
<victor_> ok
<arielsanflo> regrese
<arielsanflo> ya hize todos los pasos
<Katarcis> <Guest690000> te habla
<Guest690000> a mi???
<Guest690000> no
<victor_> ok reviso a ver
<Guest690000> ok
<victor_> hola
<luis_> buenas que tal como esta
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<luis_> necesito saber como conectar el moden usb de claro especificamente el e153 huawei
<luis_> en ubuntu
<luis_> alguien me puede ayudar
<luis_> si no es mucha molestia
<erUSUL> luis_: network manager no funcionó?
<luis_> ok si me explcas un poco o me guias
<arielsanflo_> nada que puedo configurar la lectora de memorias sd
<arielsanflo_> en mi acer netbook
<arielsanflo_> alquien me ayuda
<erUSUL> luis_: boton derecho en el icono de red que hay en la parte superior derecha
<luis_> ok
<erUSUL> luis_: escoge editar conexiones
<erUSUL> luis_: banda ancha movil
<luis_> ok en pantalla no me slae el icono de red
<luis_> que me mecionas
<luis_> ok
<luis_> lo encontre
<luis_> ok  erusul me pide el plan apn
<luis_> llame a claro
<luis_> mas no me lo dan
<luis_> me dicen que son informacion
<luis_> interna
<erUSUL> luis_: yo ahi ya no puedo ayudar... quizás en google puedas encontrar info? busca tu compañia telefonica y el modelo demodem etc...
<luis_> ok
<luis_> gracias
<luis_> caludos
<luis_> saludos
<arielsanflo_> no se que hacer
<arielsanflo_> nada que me funciona el lector de memorias sd
<jorge4> arielsanflo y el sistema reconoec el lector de memorias...el mio por ejemplo va a un puerto usb de la placa base
<arielsanflo_> alguien tiene una idea
<arielsanflo_> de como solucionar el rproblema
<Reisilver> cuál ?¿
<Reisilver> disculpa la pregunta
<jorge4> Reisilver, parece que el sistema operativo no reconoce su lector de memorias sd
<Reisilver> sólo tiene ubuntu?
<Reisilver> lo reconocia antes?
<arielsanflo_> solo tengo ubuntu
<jorge4> pues no se...pero le pasa en ubuntu...
<Reisilver> que versión tienes?¿
<Reisilver> la 10.04 o la 10.10?
<arielsanflo_> es una acer notebook aspire one
<arielsanflo_> ubuntu 10.10
<arielsanflo_> si
<arielsanflo_> en xp si funcionaba
<Reisilver> funcionaba del verbo pasado o es que si funciona en windows xp 100%
<jorge4> entiendo que xp paso a mejor vida
<jorge4> ha instalado solo ubuntu
<jorge4> :-)
<arielsanflo_> sip
<arielsanflo_> solo ubuntu 10.10
<Reisilver> man
<Reisilver> digo
<Reisilver> mejor lean esto
<Reisilver> lo estaba leyendo
<Reisilver> http://ubuntuperonista.blogspot.com/2010/02/como-hacer-funcionar-el-lector-de.html
<jorge4> si hay te lo explican arielsanflo_
<jorge4> lo estaba leyendo tambien
<Reisilver> pues
<Reisilver> jorge
<Reisilver> entendi lo primero que hizo
<Reisilver> luego se mete con el grub ?¿
<Reisilver> allí me pierdo
<Reisilver> se deben hacer las dos listas de pasos o basta con la primera lista de pasos
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> y parece que el pata ama a ese tal Perón
<Reisilver> el tío que hizo el artículo
<jorge4> Reisilver, si caramba...o se ha fumao algo ..jajaja
<Reisilver> jajajajajajjajajajaja
<jorge4> Yo entiendo que pone dos metodos...
<Reisilver> por qué lo dices?¿
<Reisilver> ah ok
<Reisilver> pues con eso tendría que funcionar
<Reisilver> yo no tengo ese lector de sd
<Reisilver> así que no puedo ayudar más
<jorge4> uno termina y el otro empieza a partir de Nos acercan esta solución que modifica mas a fondo el sistema. Loas a Vera B. E. y a Inuyasha por el dato.
<Reisilver> ah ok
<Reisilver> otro método
<fenix26> nass
<arielsanflo_> muchas gracias por la ayuda
<arielsanflo_> lo intentare
<jorge4> Las dos deben funcionar ...digo yo...tampoco tngo ese netbook
<Reisilver> de nada
<Reisilver> sí
<Reisilver> no es nada difícil
<fenix26> alguien sabe algo sobre el X-chat?¿ es un poco rarote
<Reisilver> sigue los pasos
<jorge4> yo tengo un pc de esos bien grande....con una caja de hierro que no hay quien lo mueva...jajaja
<fenix26> de hierro? O_O
<Reisilver> yo lo uso pero no me parece tan raro?¿
<granjero> fenix26, es rarote pero ya te vas a costumbrar
<jorge4> hola fenix26 ...prueba a ver...yo tampoco soy experto del xchat
<Reisilver> me parece intuitivo al menos para mí
<jorge4> pero si se puede ayudar
<granjero> fenix26, que sucede?
<fenix26> nada.. es que lo acabo de bajar..
<fenix26> se ve todo en blanco
<fenix26> xDD
<fenix26> acostumbrado al Ircap
<Reisilver> acabas de bajar?
<jorge4> si ....a mi me gusta...el xchat es un buen software...gratuito para linux y de pago para windows..jaja
<fenix26> es de pago para windows?
<Reisilver> quiere decir el tgz?¿
<fenix26> xDD
<Reisilver> o el deb?¿
<Reisilver> no sé
<fenix26> .tgz¿
<Reisilver> es de pago para windows?¿
<jorge4> fenix abre una consola y pon sudo apt-get install xchat
<jorge4> si para win es de pago
<Reisilver> o sea el binario para compilar la última versión
<fenix26> ya lo tengo.. estoy con el
<jorge4> ah
<fenix26> esta way
<jorge4> y que tal?
<jorge4> ah bien...
<fenix26> pero no sé me gustaria saber si hay temas o algo para darle un poco de sabor
<fenix26> xD
<jorge4> crei tenias algun problema de install
<Reisilver> el problema es la apariencia
<jorge4> jaja..si...o sea un poco mas bonito
<fenix26> los comandos son los mismos que para los clientes de irc en windows¿
<Reisilver> creo que quiere personalizar
<fenix26> si
<fenix26> sastamente Reisilver
<fenix26> rengo?¿¿ eso lo hice yo¿
<jorge4> pues hay no llego perooooo tiene su pagina web: http://translate.google.es/translate?hl=es&sl=en&u=http://www.xchat.org/&ei=HcRVTfcak5qFB-_7rY0N&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CDMQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dxchat%26hl%3Des%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D575%26prmd%3Divns
<fenix26> sorry
<fenix26> xD
<arielsanflo_> pues a mi la aparencia no me va
<arielsanflo_> con la ayuda que presta
<fenix26> voy
<arielsanflo_> me suena
<Churra> jorge4: por que dices que xchat es de pago en win2?
<arielsanflo_> súper
<jorge4> Churra....por que es....o era
<Reisilver> oigan alguien ha probado el alpha de ubuntu 11.04?¿
<Churra> 'no' lo es al menos
<jorge4> ya me has puesto en duda...pero qe yo sepa hace tiempo atras era de pago para win
<cousteau> Churra, porque xchat es de pago en windows
<Churra> no
<Churra> :)
<arielsanflo_> si
<cousteau> porque pasan de andarse complicándose en compilarlo en windows gratis
<arielsanflo_> lo he probado
<Churra> coño lo acavo de instalar...
<jorge4> Churra estoy en la pagina del autor y dice textualmente que ES DE PAGO
<cousteau> (por supuesto, es soft libre, así que si quieres podrías compilarlo tú... pero el binario es de pago)
<arielsanflo_> trae mejoras en custiones de software para que funcione todo el harware
<jorge4> Churra tienes 30 dias de prueba en windows
<jorge4> despues de 30 dias...se acabo xchat
<cousteau> es de pago no por un tema comercial, sino para costearse todo el tema de mantenimiento en windows, que por lo visto es un infierno
<tarrasquero> a ver que tal de pago
<jorge4> asi es: You may use XChat for Windows for free for 30 days.
<Reisilver> joojojojojojojojoojojojojojojoj
<cousteau> también está el ChatZilla, ese está bastante bien
<cousteau> pero dependes de tener el Firefox en marcha
<jorge4> SI es verdad el chatzilla es bastante bueno....es gratuito y se puede realizar donaciones por su uso....
<tarrasquero> yo no le veo el pago por ningun lado
<jorge4> 16 euros vale
<tarrasquero> :)
<jorge4> lo dice el autor en su web
<flypp> xchat es de pago en windows porque está desarrollado en entorno visual c y toca pagar los royalties o algo así
<jorge4> ve a descargas y windows
<jorge4> alli te da la buena noticia
<jorge4> jajaja
<tarrasquero> estoy chateando en el ahora
<flypp> incluso si te descargas el source, no te vale un compilador cualquiera, utiliza las librerías propietarias de visual
<jorge4> si tampoco 16 euros es pa llorar....
<flypp> hombre, 16 euros por un cliente irc... no me jodas xD
<arielsanflo_> entre mas pague mejor para nosotros
<arielsanflo_> mejoran mas linux
<Reisilver> pues que lo compre el que quiere
<tarrasquero> si, Registered to: Evaluation copy
<Reisilver> libertad de elegir y comprar
<jorge4> flypp pal que no entienda de compilaciones o desarrollo de aplicaciones...es lo que hay..jaja
<arielsanflo_> ya el msn de hotmail creo  que hay que pagar
<flypp> jorge4, que sí... pero... ¿16 euros por un cliente de irc??
<Reisilver> jojoojjoojojojojojojojoj no lo uso
<cousteau> flypp, bueno... seguro que si consigues portar el código fuente a mingw incluso te lo agradecerían y todo
<Reisilver> amsn
<Reisilver> pidgin
<Reisilver> empathy
<jorge4> arielsanflo_, antes pago los 16 euros
<Reisilver> emesene
<fenix26> alguien sabe si puedo acceder al server irc hispano y cómo?
<cousteau> de todas formas... esto está bastante offtopic
<flypp> es como si me dices que pagas 20€ en el autolavado por no lavarlo tú... si te sobra la pasta vale... pero sigue siendo caro
<Reisilver> si usas gnu linux te cuesta menos
<Churra> fenix26: /connect irc.irc-hispano.org
<jorge4> flypp, pues tienes razon...todo depende del bolsillo de cada uno...a mi tampoco me sobra la pasta
<Churra> salgo
<arielsanflo_> amsn
<jorge4> esta la cosa muuu apretaita por estas latitudes
<arielsanflo_> busca en la configuracion avanzada
<jorge4> gnu-linux es un regalo de los dioses
<jorge4> jaja
<arielsanflo_> cambia us
<arielsanflo_> por es
<fenix26> ook
<fenix26> arielsanflo era a mi no?
<fenix26> xD
<Reisilver> oigan hay una ley en españa para cerrar sitios que violen el copyright
<arielsanflo_> si
<Reisilver> lo han escuchado
<cousteau> fenix26, qué cliente irc usas?
<fenix26> la ley sinde?
<arielsanflo_> fenix
<jorge4> si Reisilver
<fenix26> madre mía
<jorge4> la ley sinde...sinde recho a nada
<cousteau> Reisilver, sí, algo hemos oído ¬¬
<fenix26> cousteau el X-chat de ubuntu
<fenix26> sinde masiada inteligencia
<cousteau> fenix26, /newserver irc.irc-hispano.org
<Reisilver> bueno la cosa está fea
<Reisilver> estoy bajando todo el anime en DVD mientras pueda
<cousteau> insisto en que mejor seguir en #ubuntu-es-offtopic...
<Reisilver> ok
<jorge4> pero ya era  de practica comun por la SGAE , Sociedad de autores, pagar a algunos con ciertos conocimientos para hacer ataque DoS a estas web
<cousteau> (lo que significa que vayáis ahí, no que se termine la conversación inmediatamente)
<jorge4> asi que llegabas y si querias descargar algo te quedabas esperando como un pamplinas mirando la pantalla
<jorge4> ok cousteau
<jorge4> sorry
<rengo> fenix26:  no s que hablas
<fenix26> he dicho algo¿
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-12
<arielsanflo> alguien utiliza
<arielsanflo> genome-shell
<cousteau> qué es eso? para secuenciar el adn?
<Guest690000> jajajajaja
<Guest690000> gnome-shell
<Guest690000> y unity?
<arielsanflo> gnome-shelll
<arielsanflo> perdon
<arielsanflo> jajjajajaja
<arielsanflo> a mi unity no me parece
<arielsanflo> no funciona muy bien
<arielsanflo> en ubuntu 10.10
<Guest690000> mmm el 2d funca
<Guest690000> pero unity tampoco funciona muy fluido
<windem> buenas noches
<Guest690000> 0/
<windem> alguno habeis tocado algo de python ?
<Guest690000> mmm yo nop
<windem> ok
<cousteau> yo un poco, por?
<windem> porque estoy comenzando y no se que depurador usar
<cousteau> (hay un canal #python en inglés, a lo mejor es de más ayuda)
<cousteau> windem, usa print
<windem> no lo conozco
<cousteau> cuando te salga un error, te dirá dónde falló. Si no está claro, usa `print "Variable tal:", variable` en varios sitios del programa para ir consiguiendo info
<windem> ok gracias
<cousteau> pero Python suele dar bastante info, diciendo dónde saltó el fallo y de dónde viene
<windem> es que el libro me recomienda un depurardor
<windem> pero se ve que esta muy anticuado
<windem> me dice que use el pythonG
<julian> PREGUNTA
<julian> Alguien sabe algo sobre donde podria colocar un servidor y que legalmente no molesten mucho?
<Guest690000> windem #python-es
<windem> Gracias Guest690000
<Guest690000> ;)
<cousteau> em... en tu casa?
<julian> cousteau, mmmm no me rastrearian muy facil...
<julian> cousteau, algo un poco mejor?
<cousteau> en la luna
<cousteau> ehm... qué quieres hacer exactamente?
<davidreza> hola, alguien sabe como puedo hacer que se ejecute una acción al hacer doble click en mi escritorio??
<cousteau> davidreza, a lo mejor en el compiz
<davidreza> cousteau, ya busqué en compiz y al menos no encontré algo parecido, sabes en qué plugin podría estar?
<cousteau> hmm, no, la verdad
<cousteau> hace tiempo que no lo uso.. había algo así como "comandos personalizados"
<davidreza> sí, es que está el de Comandos
<davidreza> que es donde yo busqué, pero pues no hay nada que diga que se va a ejecutar al hacer doble click en el ecritorio
<fosco_> que pasa cuando haces doble clic?
<cousteau> fosco_, nada, ese es el problema
<fosco_> habrá cambiado las propiedades del ratón
<fosco_> sistema - preferencias - ratón
<davidreza> no, lo que pasa es que quiero ejecutar una acción ( un script) al hacer doble click EN EL ESCRITORIO
<cousteau> fosco_, que quiere que "pase algo" cuando hace doble clic en el escritorio
<cousteau> oye... y si pones un icono muy grande...
<chilicuil> orale, a poco se puede hacer eso?, que locooooo
<fosco_> no me suena q pueda hacerse eso
<davidreza> mmmmm, lo que pasa es que en Windows tenía un programa, que se llama Fences, y su principal funcion era organizar las carpetas en contenedores
<davidreza> para Linux hay algo que se llama FolderView o algo así me parece, es un screenlet
<davidreza> pero aparte de eso, Fences, al hacer doble click en el escritorio, ocultaba los iconos del escritorio
<davidreza> y al hacer de nuevo doble click los mostraba, y lo que intento es hacer lo mismo aquí
<Ubuntux159> pq me sale estooo  <ubuntux159@yahoo.cl> is not a valid email addres
<davidreza> y el Screenlet simplemente hace la funcion de los contenedores, pero no tiene algo parecido a lo de ocultar/mostrar iconos
<Ubuntux159> cuando quiero registrarme
<back69> problema con un raid alguien sabe
<Ubuntux159> pq me sale estooo  <ubuntux159@yahoo.cl> is not a valid email addres
<Ubuntux159> cuando quiero registrarme
<Ubuntux159> ??
<chilicuil> en donde quieres registrarte? Ubuntux159 , con NickServ?
<Ubuntux159> si
<chilicuil> supongo que tiene una regla para permitir unicamente determinadas direcciones, Ubuntux159 , prueba con una cuenta de gmail/hotmail
<Ubuntux159> hotmail tampoco me deja
<chilicuil> Ubuntux159: ummm, cuando intentas registrarte usas los "<", ">" ?
<Ubuntux159> eso es
<Ubuntux159> gracias
<Ubuntux159> :)
<chilicuil> =P
<chilicuil> davidreza: los iconos que se muestra en el escritorio es porque estan en la carpeta 'Desktop'/'Escritorio', supongo que podrias generar un script que moviera a un directorio oculto esos archivos y al reves
<davidreza> si si, el problema no es el script, el problema es ejecutar el script con un doble clcik en el escritorio
<davidreza> y de hecho, en gconf editor hay un valor que dice si se muestran los archivos en el escritorio, solo es cuestion de hacer un script cambiando ese valor
<chilicuil> O=
<chilicuil> umm, lo unico que se me ocurre es que pregutnes en askubuntu.com
<davidreza> y ahí que hacen o qué?
<chilicuil> davidreza: soporte
<davidreza> pues voy a preguntar allá, a ver que sale
<Guest690000> como puedo buscar carpetas de 0 bytes en mi home y eliminarlas (son muchas)
<Guest690000> ?
<cousteau> carpetas vacías?
<cousteau> pues... tiene que haber un comando o una opción de find para ver si est-an vacías
<Guest690000> sip
<cousteau> -empty -type d
<Guest690000> en donde ejecuto eso en home?
<Guest690000> o donde sea?
<cousteau> primero haz:   find ~ -type d -empty   para ver qué tienes
<Guest690000> ok
<cousteau> no vaya a ser que haya alguna importante por algo
<Guest690000> uyyyy muchas carpetas
<chilicuil> davidreza: jeje, no me he podido resistir y tambien he hecho la pregunta, a ver a quien le responden primero =P
<cousteau> adiós!!!
<cousteau> madre mía, creo que lo he puesto mal
<Guest690000> ??
<cousteau> no, pues parece que está bien...
<davidreza> ??
<cousteau> el comando sería:
<davidreza> chilicuil, viste mi pregunta?
<davidreza> xD
<cousteau> aunque yo NO LO HARÍA
<cousteau> find ~ -type d -empty -delete
<weeifuh> ta bueno el comando cousteau
<Guest690000> cousteau gracias
<weeifuh> pero no le veo la utilidad de borrar esos directorios
<Guest690000> voy a ver q me va a borrar primero
<chilicuil> apoco find soporta -delete? xD, pufff, adios -exec!
<cousteau> Guest690000, yo lo dejaría así, eh? no haría eso
<Guest690000> ok
<cousteau> las borraría a mano
<Guest690000> y para hacerlosobre un directorio especifico?
<weeifuh> Guest690000, el primer parametro de find es el directorio
<cousteau> Guest690000, find directorio/especifico/ -type d -empty -delete
<weeifuh> solo cambialo por la ruta que quieras
<Guest690000> ok muchisimas gracias :D
<cousteau> pero insisto que con cuidado... quizá mejor a mano
<Guest690000> cousteau ni te imaginas la cantidad de directorios q tengo q borrar
<cousteau> también borra directorios que quedan vacíos
<Guest690000> pero sitiene algo no lo borra??
<arielsanflo> guest
<cousteau> no
<arielsanflo> nada que pude arreglar lo de la lectura sd
<cousteau> arielsanflo, me alegro :)
<Guest690000> excelente
<cousteau> Guest690000, pero yo creo que mejor mostrar primero una lista, sin el -delete, por si acaso, para ver lo que borraría
<cousteau> y si ves algo que no sabes lo que es, no lo ejecutes
<Guest690000> cousteau ok, denuevo muchas gracias
<Guest690000> me salvaste de un trabajo enorme
<cousteau> d nada
<Guest690000> otra pregunta... como puedo ver los pesos de las carpetas en el terminal, es decir que liste las carpetas de x directorio y me indique el peso?
<arielsanflo> ls -l
<Guest690000> ok gracias arielsanflo
<arielsanflo> yo soy colombiano
<weeifuh> du -hs Guest690000
<Guest690000> weeifu muchas gracias
<Guest690000> los 2 sirven
<arielsanflo> somos muy buenos colaboradores
<weeifuh> igual en Aplicaciones -> Accesorios tienes al ANALizador de uso del disco
<Guest690000> aaa deveras ok voy a verlo
<Guest690000> grax
<Guest690000> linux lejos lo mejor del mundooo
<Guest690000> me ahorro muchisimo trabajo
<arielsanflo> mucho dinero de ahorro
<Guest690000> tambien
<Guest690000> Linux es excelente
<deviant> hola a todos
<deviant> dos preguntas
<gaston_> hola
<deviant> la primera es, como actualizar el opengl...??
<Guest690000> 0/
<Guest690000> deviant sudo apt-get upgrade
<arielsanflo> sudo apt-get update
<colo> si Guest690000 cuando mas lo usas mas lo queres, creo que es adictivo
<arielsanflo> sudo apt-get upgarde
<Guest690000> colo eslo mejor sin dudas
<deviant> me aparece retenido     linux-headers-generic-lts-backport-natty
<Guest690000> arielsanflo es upgrade ;)
<deviant> que eso no me upgradea el kernel...??
<Guest690000> deviant desbloquealo
<Guest690000> espera un seg
<arielsanflo> upgrade
<arielsanflo> jaajaja
<deviant> ok
<deviant> porque la vdd este kernel que tengo batalle mucho para compilarlo y me anda de 10
<deviant> y no quisiera otro kernel
<Guest690000> deviant echo “nombre_del_paquete install” | sudo dpkg –set-selections
<deviant> ok, pero me pone otro kernel..??
<Guest690000> supongo
<Guest690000> segun el paquete q tengas instalado
<arielsanflo> eso no hay problema
<deviant> no me desbloquea
<Guest690000> mmmmm
<arielsanflo> lo desistala y listo desde synaptic
<Guest690000> asegurate de las comillas
<deviant> si lleva comillas entonces...???
<Guest690000> deviant asegurate de las comillas
<Guest690000> si
<deviant> ok espera
<Guest690000> pero ponals tu mejor
<deviant> no, no desbloquea
<Guest690000> mmmmm q raro
<deviant> echo linux-headers-generic-lts-backport-natty install| sudo dpkg –set-selections
<deviant> con las comillas, obvio
<Guest690000> tiene q ir asi
<Guest690000> mira
<deviant> a ver
<Guest690000> echo "linux-headers-generic-lts-backport-natty install" | sudo dpkg –set-selections
<deviant> no
<Guest690000> espera XDD
<Guest690000> es asi
<deviant> lol
<Guest690000>  echo "linux-headers-generic-lts-backport-natty install" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<Guest690000> ahi si
<deviant> no
<Guest690000> salio algo??
<deviant> XD
<deviant> que sigue retenido
<Guest690000> mmmm ahi si q es raro
<arielsanflo> esta bloqueado
<deviant> bueno la otra es que baje lo del opengl de la pagina de nvidia, pero me sale en la terminal esto:
<deviant> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<deviant>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<deviant>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<deviant>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<arielsanflo> hay que desbloquear
<arielsanflo> que ubuntu  tiene
<Guest690000> deviant te quedaste sin voz XDDD usa pastebin
<Guest690000> arielsanflo parece que natty
<arielsanflo> ese naty es duro con nvidia
<Guest690000> si
<arielsanflo> aconsejo gnome-shell
<Guest690000> yo igual
<arielsanflo> nnnnnnn..... problemas con envidia
<Guest690000> nvidia suck on linux
<Guest690000> ahora si deviant
<deviant> http://pastebin.com/Nu8LHMLF
<deviant> ahi, eso me sale
<deviant> con lo que quiero instalar
<Guest690000> deviant eso quieredecir que lo tienes q hacer sin entorno grfico
<Guest690000> a pura consola
<deviant> y como hago eso...???
<deviant> XD
<Guest690000> asi q si no tienes otro pc a mano consigue un papel y lapiz
<deviant> oops
<arielsanflo> tienes que entrar en modo consola
<arielsanflo> tienes que arreglar x server
<Guest690000> deviant quieres instalar el driver de nvidia???
<deviant> de que otra forma desbloqueo lo del natty
<deviant> quiero actualizar el opengl
<arielsanflo> instala gnome-shell
<Guest690000> <deviant> quiero actualizar el opengl mmmmmmm
<arielsanflo> y cambia la configuracion de inicio
<Guest690000> lo veo dificil
<Guest690000> y para q quieres hacerlo deviant
<Guest690000> ??
<deviant> y con gnome-shell que procede despues...???
<deviant> para poder jugar un juego... :P
<Guest690000> pero ya tienes el driver de nvidia instalado?
<fosco_> deviant: no necesitas hacer nada de todo eso, que nvidia tienes?
<deviant> si, ya lo tengo
<deviant> gforce 7050 PV
<Guest690000> y que ubuntu tienes?? natty?
<deviant> lucido
<Guest690000> ok
<fosco_> deviant: abre un terminal y ejecuta glxinfo | grep -i render
<fosco_> pega la salida en pastebin.com
<Guest690000> fosco_ como es eso de los virus por usb?
<deviant> http://pastebin.com/Er7sgWGs
<fosco_> Guest690000: puede aprovecharse la autoejecucion al insertar un pendrive usb para ejecutar codigo malicioso sin que el usario sea consciente
<Guest690000> fosco_ pero en linux?
<fosco_> basta con no ejecutar el programa cuando el sistema te lo pregunte
<fosco_> si
<Guest690000> fosco_ aaaa pfff entonces no hay
<fosco_> deviant: ya tienes el driver instalado y soporte OpenGL
<Guest690000> habria q ser muyyy......
<fosco_> no vas a conseguir nada más
<Guest690000> deviant que juego quieres jugar?
<deviant> tactical ops
<Guest690000> mmmm y no inicia?
<fosco_> si es un juego nativo de linux pega la salida del error en pastebin
<fosco_> si es un juego de wine visita la web de wine para comprobar compatibilidad
<fosco_> !wine
<kubot> Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<deviant> no es nativo, y si, si inicia, entro a jugar, pero en algunos servidores me pide que actualice el opengl
<deviant> es un juego en base a unreal
<deviant> parecido, pero mejor al counter strike
<Guest690000> deviant entonces actualiza el opengl para windows
<deviant> eso es lo que quiero saber...
<Guest690000> deviant baja el exe de opengl para windows
<deviant> lo bajo y lo corro normal con el wine...??
<deviant> ??
<deviant> o con el crossover...???
<Guest690000> wine
<deviant> ok
<deviant> deja lo hago y comento
<deviant> gracias a todos...
<Guest690000> ok denada
<linux-k> hola alguen profecional en servedor vicidialnow
<dzup2> 45 gueros la hora y vamos
<dzup2> tengo paypal
<dzup2> :p
<linux-k> chicos hay sala a que de servedores
<linux-k> no hay nadie a que donde estan
<weeifuh> !ask linux-k
<kubot> linux-k: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<linux-k> bueno yo quiero saber si hay algien ha tarabajado en servedor vicidialnow
<ivedci89> cada vez somos más en esta sala he!...
<dzup2> la mitad son bots la otra mitad zncs y lo que resta esta idle, muy pocos en linea
<weeifuh> http://goautodial.com/download/  <--- ese?
<weeifuh> parece que se renombró jua
<ivedci89> en el mes anterior puse un Ubuntu 10.04 en la casa a una clienta (trabajo programando PCs y arreglando, son mis "changas") antes de ayer en otra casa, porque la primer clienta me recomendò...
<weeifuh> ivedci89, que buena que te hayan recomendado, siendo que la mayoría solo quiere windows
<ivedci89> exacto...
<linux-k> hay algona sala de servedor o no
<ivedci89> es gente que recien adquiere PCs en su casa, recien estan aprendiendo... entonces es facil enseñarles a utilizar linux si es sus primeros contactos con la informatica.
<weeifuh> sí, ahi está la clave
<weeifuh> lo malo es que mucha gente aprende con windows
<linux-k> hahah no es la hora de hablar de windows
<colo> la mayoria
<ivedci89> hacer que la gente aprenda desde cero a usar linux... lo chicos, y todos asi... entonces cuando vean un windows, diran... oh que bonito... pero que preblematico! que lento, etc etc...
<ivedci89> waw...que juegos... pero que se aprende en esos juegos? solo matar...
<linux-k> estoy precuntando si hay salas que si dedecan a los servedores de linux
<linux-k> veo que nadie le emporta lo que estoy de ciendo
<charrua> buenas
<colo> hola charrua
<charrua> que tal
<colo> tengo algo para vos
<colo> charrua, http://pastebin.com/tnSGigA5
<charrua> eso lo encontraste con clamav
<charrua> tu eras el que buscabas virus ayer?
<colo> si era yo
<colo> con rrkhunter
<charrua> no entiendo mucho la vedad sobre los avisos
<charrua> pregunale a alguien con mayores conocimientos
<colo> ah ok
<charrua> los avisos sobre pulse se que no son peligrosos
<colo> ahi hay uno de pulse creo y otro de java
<charrua> si a mi tambien me salieron resultados parecidos
<colo> rkhunter tambien chequea los pendrive?
<charrua> no se
<charrua> tendrias que ver el manual
<colo> ok
<charrua> hay un programa que se llama firestarter que te informa sobre el trafico y puedes ponerle reglas para un firewall
<charrua> yo soy un usuario comun no tengo estudios de linux
<arielsanflo> que necesitas charrua
<colo> charrua, somos 2 entonces
<charrua> no nada
<charrua> le decia a colo
<charrua> en base a cosas que he ido probando pero aca hay gente que sabe mucho
<arielsanflo> cualquier cosa que pueda colaborar on mucho gusto
<charrua> hay tienes para preguntar colo
<colo> arielsanflo, http://pastebin.com/tnSGigA5
<arielsanflo> colo dame mas detalles
<arielsanflo> kernel
<colo> arielsanflo, de donde los saco?
<arielsanflo> escribe en la cosola  uname -r
<arielsanflo> colo que ubuntu tienes
<colo> 10.04
<colo> 2.6.32-25-generic
<arielsanflo> un consejo
<colo> si
<arielsanflo> actualiza a  10.10
<colo> mmm te parece mi eee701 con la 10.04 se porta de 10
<colo> es la mejor distro que he tenido
<charrua> es lts va a tener soporte hasta el año que viene
<arielsanflo> alt  f2   y escribe  update-manager  -c -d
<colo> tarda mucho lo hice en la pc de escritorio
<arielsanflo> y veras que cambio
<arielsanflo> mira
<arielsanflo> 10.10
<colo> aun no me decido porque anda todo bien
<arielsanflo> tendras 18 meses
<arielsanflo> yo tenia la lts
<arielsanflo> 10.04
<arielsanflo> y cambie y que cambio
<colo> tambien depende la la pc
<colo> esta net es limitada
<charrua> arielsanflo colo no tuvo ningun problema solo quiere asegurarse de no tener virus
<colo> me queres decir que en la 10.10 no tendre estos warning?
<colo> ????
<D33R1> colo: no creo que esos warnings sean por la versión de ubuntu que usas
<colo> entonces? lo de actualizar no tiene nada que ver?
<colo> mi sistema esta actualizado, eso es lo que reomiendan en rkhunter
<colo> lo de actualizar a 10.10 digo que no tendria nada que ver
<D33R1> claro
<colo> D33R, gracias
<D33R1> yw, colo
<colo> D33R, yw?
<D33R1> yw=you're welcome
<D33R1> :)
<colo> :)
<colo> obtuve esto con rkhunter y queria saber si es peligroso http://pastebin.com/tnSGigA5
<charrua> bueno colo suerte que pases bien
<D33R1> ahi miro colo, dame unos minutos que estoy en el trabajo
<colo> D33R, no hay problema
<colo> D33R1, no hay problema
<mrfox> hola
<mrfox> tengo un problema  ayer actualice y ahora no puedo ver videos de youtube  dice que faltan puglins  los unstale pero aun no puedo verlos??
<D33R1> mrfox: usas chrome?
<mrfox> no
<D33R1> que version de flash tienes instalada?
<mrfox> 10. algo
<mrfox> la ultima recien la instale
<mrfox> reinicien y no pasa nada
<mrfox> como puedo desintalar por completo flash player para volver a instalar
<xangua> vas al centro de software y lo quitas
<Super_Tux> sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplayer-nonfree
<xangua> Super_Tux: eso no quita nada, es un paquete de transición
<colo> no hay forma de categorizar a las personas que dan respuestas, de esta manera generan mas dudas de las que tenemos los que no somos demasiado entendidos
<weeifuh> flashplayer-installer
<Guest690000> #linuxers
<moro22> amigos alguien me podria ayudar con la instalacion del compiz.. solo tengo una duda
<moro22> lo que pasa es que instale ubuntu.. y lo primero que hice fue instalar compiz. fusion y los efectos extra. incluso instale la cairo dock. pero despues de eso ejecute las actualizaciones del sistema.. y desde entonces
<moro22> cairo dock tiene un fondo negro
<moro22> y los efectos del compiz no funcionan.
<moro22> que podra ser amigos?
<ElVillano> moro22 esa misma duda tengo yo y no encuentro como solucionar
<moro22> ooh te paso lo mismo villano? o diferent
<moro22> e
<Guest690000> moro22 desde terminal ejecuta compiz --replace
<ElVillano> Guest690000, puedes esplicar que es lo que pasa y como funciona ese comando
<Guest690000> reemplaza el gestor de ventanas por compiz, es solo momentaneo, si quieres lo agregas a programas al inicio
<moro22> gracias guest690000
<Guest690000> moro22 funciono?
<ElVillano> Guest690000, a mi sí
<expectoo> hola
<moro22> me soluciono un problema que era que la terminal adoptaba de fondo el mismo del escritorio pero aun no aplican los efectos de compiz amigo
<expectoo> cuando cambio los settings graficos a mas alto no cambia nada
<moro22> que bien villano
<expectoo> debo de actualizar mi tarjeta nvidia o algo?
<Guest690000> ElVillano me alegro
<expectoo> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<Guest690000> moro22 estas seguro, intenta activarlos
<Guest690000> me refiero configurarlos
<moro22> si si
<Guest690000> como las ventanas gelatinosas yeso
<moro22> hare eso guest
<Guest690000> y eso
<moro22> si
<moro22> ok
<expectoo> alguien me ayuda :p
<Guest690000> expectoo q pasa?
<expectoo> quiero subir los settings de graficos de ubuntu
<expectoo> pero cuando los cambio se quedan igual
<Guest690000> como? q settings grafico? la resolucion?
<expectoo> en sistema > preferencias > apariencia
<expectoo> > efectos visuales
<Guest690000> expectoo prueba el comando q dije antes
<Guest690000> compiz --replace
<expectoo> creo q es la tarjeta nvidia que se tiene que actulizar los drivers
<expectoo> como lo pruebo :p
<Guest690000> desde un termina
<Guest690000> l
<expectoo> con pasitos :p
<Guest690000> ?
<expectoo> no se nada, me puedes decir como paso a paso
<Guest690000> aa ok
<Guest690000> anda a aplicaciones
<expectoo> porfavor
<expectoo> ok
<Guest690000> accesorios
<expectoo> tu sigue
<expectoo> .p
<Guest690000> y terminal
<expectoo> oh lol
<expectoo> cual era el comando
<Guest690000> compiz --replace
<expectoo> con dos: --
<expectoo> ?
<Guest690000> si
<expectoo> ohh
<expectoo> ya cambio :p
<Guest690000> se activaron?
<moro22> guest ya me funciono todo amigo muchas gracias pero tengo una duda
<Guest690000> moro22 me alegro, q duda?
<Guest690000> hola jose
<moro22> esta pc la acabo de formatear por el mismo problema.. ya que hice lo mismo instale compiz y efectos extra y cairo dock, pero despues actualice el sistema.. y perdi todo eso.. entonces presiento que si actualizo otra vez va a pasar lo mismo
<moro22> o a que crees que atribuya amigo
<moro22> =?
<Guest690000> moro no va a pasar
<Guest690000> moro22 solo tienes q poner al inicio compiz --replace
<moro22> ok 69
<Guest690000> y nada mas
<Guest690000> jajaj
<moro22> jajaja
<moro22> guest pero decias que es temporal
<moro22> me voy a aplicaciones de inicio para activar esa accion?
<Guest690000> sii
<Guest92588> hola
<Guest690000>  expectoo y q paso
<Guest690000> ?
<expectoo> escribi el comando y cambio pero mal :p
<expectoo> minimizaba las ventanas y desaparecian
<expectoo> desaparecio la barra inferior
<Guest690000> por que ? q paso?
<Guest690000> expectoo eso suele pasar con nvidias nuevas
<Guest690000> pero no siempre
<expectoo> la mia no es muy nueva
<moro22> ajajaja todos contra guest69
<Guest690000> moro22 ??
<moro22> na gracias guest69
<expectoo> venia en una hp pavilion del 2005
<moro22> (y)
<expectoo> entonces no puedo solucionarlo?
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest690000> mmmm
<Guest690000> abre el terminal
<expectoo> ya
<Guest690000> ahora escribe esto
<Guest690000> sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<Guest690000> y pones tu clave
<expectoo> no puedo escribirla :p
<Guest690000> por
<Guest690000> ?
<expectoo> ya me pidio la clave pero no introduce lo q escribo
<Guest690000> eso es para que no se vea
<Guest690000> para ocultarla
<Guest690000> pero si se escribe
<expectoo> oh oks
<expectoo> yap
<expectoo> do i want to continue?
<expectoo> yes
<expectoo> ?
<Guest690000> si
<expectoo> lo tengo en ingles
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest690000> hace cuanto q tienes ubuntu?
<expectoo> un dia
<Guest690000> aa ok
<expectoo> supongo q se esta descargando un driver o algo
<expectoo> ?
<Guest690000> mmm no exactamente
<Guest690000> pero una pregunta
<Guest690000> instalaste los drivers de nvidia??
<expectoo> no
<expectoo> ?
<expectoo> :/
<Guest690000> aaaaa por eso
<Guest690000> espera un poco
<expectoo> ok... pero el comando se detuvo
<expectoo> parece que debo de escribir aldo
<Guest690000> termino?
<expectoo> alg
<expectoo> o
<Guest690000> no nada
<Guest690000> espera
<Guest690000> a q te diga
<expectoo> mau@mau-ER874AA-ABM-M7350LA:~$
<Guest690000> esta bn
<Guest690000> no escribas nada
<expectoo> ya termino?
<expectoo> ok
<Guest690000> si
<expectoo> lo cierro'
<expectoo> ?
<Guest690000> no
<expectoo> ok
<Guest690000> expectoo
<Guest690000> pega esto en el terminal
<Guest690000> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Guest690000> y le das enter
<Guest690000> espera un poco que se demora
<expectoo> donde se detuvo or lo cierro y abro de nuevo?
<Guest690000> no
<Guest690000> no lo cierres
<Guest690000> hasta q te diga
<expectoo> ok
<Guest690000> termino el comando?
<expectoo> nop
<Guest690000> q sale
<Guest690000> ?
<expectoo> mau@mau-ER874AA-ABM-M7350LA:~$
<expectoo> eso es lo ultimo
<Guest690000> entonces si termino
<axjota> hola
<expectoo> lo cierro entonces
<expectoo> ?
<Guest690000> no
<Guest690000> ahora pon esto
<Guest690000> sudo apt-get update
<Guest690000> falta poco
<axjota> ayuda con VMWARE
<axjota> plz
<expectoo> no todo lo anterior
<expectoo> ?
<axjota> alguien
<axjota> ayuda con VMWARE
<Guest690000> expectoo hablemos en privado mejor
<axjota> ayuda con VMWARE !!!!!!!!!!
<Guest690000> !ask axjota
<kubot> axjota: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<axjota> un how to para montar mi 9.04 server ..no logro cargar las vmware-tools
<axjota> ayuda plz
<axjota> un how to para montar mi 9.04 server ..no logro cargar las vmware-tools !!!!!!!!!!!!
<Guest690000> axjota nunca pude hacerlo con vmware
<axjota> esta dificil
<xangua> axjota: 9.04 ya no está soportado, mejor usa la última estable o lts
<axjota> sip
<axjota> no logro montar siquiera mis device ....
<axjota> ni usb
<axjota> ni cd -rom
<axjota> nada
<axjota> este server no me funciona
<expectoo> hola
<moro22> como cierro sesion de facebook en Gwibber. alguien me ayuda?
<xangua> eliminas la cuenta
<moro22> perfectisimo , te lo agradezco xangua :)
<moro22> oye xangua otra pregunta amigo.. como se borra el historial de Xchat? lo que pasa es que doy "cerrar" y despues salir., pero despues cuando entro al mismo servidor y misma sala me aparece lo que escribi la sesion anterior.
<moro22> tendra solucion eso amigo?.. que no aparezca!
<xangua> no se, no uso xchat
<moro22> ok
<Guest690000> moro22 puedes borrar lacarpeta ;xchat2 de tu home
<Guest690000> .xchat2
<Guest690000> pero pierdes la config tuyta del xchat
<xangua> supongo que habrá una opción para borrar/no guardar los logs
<moro22> pero no se desinstala?
<xangua> por qué siempre tan drástico Guest690000 ¿¿ S:
<Guest690000> xangua mejor advertir
<axjota> holA
<axjota> people
<axjota> un guru servidores
<axjota> ayudaaaa
<axjota> alooo
<Guest6900000_> fosco_ estas?
 * alexneb saluda con la patita
<angeljota> hola
<eulinuxero> holas
<dzup3> acabo de hacer una cosa muy revuelta
<carlosubuntu__> hola gente
<angeljota> hola
<carlosubuntu__> hoye como puedo usar el irc y chatear por este canal desde la consola?
<carlosubuntu__> ;)
<carlosubuntu__> oye
<angeljota> no lo se
<Tarrasquero> carlosubuntu__: irssi
<Tarrasquero> haz apt-get install irssi screen
<carlosubuntu__> :)
<carlosubuntu__> voy
<carlobuntu> gracias neng ;)
<carlosubuntu__> gracias Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> carlosubuntu__: sabes usarlo?
<carlosubuntu__> lo estoy usando dede terminator
<carlosubuntu__> exterminador
<Tarrasquero> para ejecutarlo asi → screen irssi
<carlosubuntu__> creo q solo puse irssi
<carlosubuntu__> por cierto
<carlosubuntu__> como se sale?
<Tarrasquero> sale de que de la sesion?
<Tarrasquero> jajaja
<Tarrasquero> asi
<carlobuntu> en el irc me refiero ;)
<Tarrasquero> no pero /quit
<carlobuntu> a ver
<carlosubuntu__> okis ;)
<Tarrasquero> puesdes personalizarlo
<carlosubuntu__> ?
<Tarrasquero> es altamente configurable :)
<Tarrasquero> uff tiene tela...
<Tarrasquero> mira para conectar auto...
<Tarrasquero> al abrir digo
<carlosubuntu__> si por que ahora nos e como conectarme al servidor
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> te hecho una mano
<carlosubuntu__> ;)
<Tarrasquero>  /network add mired
<Tarrasquero> esa será la rede donde guardes los servidores con sus canales
<carlosubuntu__> okkis ya lo puse
<Tarrasquero> una red por cada servidor que quieras añadir
<Tarrasquero> ahora freenode
<carlosubuntu__>  /network add mired freenode?
<Tarrasquero>  /server add default -network mired irc.freenode.net 6667 tu_pass
<Tarrasquero> carlosubuntu__: tienes el nick registrado?
<carlosubuntu__> nu
<Tarrasquero> pues omite la pass
<Tarrasquero> o registralo
<Tarrasquero> puedes registrar uno despues
<carlosubuntu__> claro
<carlosubuntu__> server salvado
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> ahora el canal
<Tarrasquero>  /channel add -auto #ubuntu-es mired
<Tarrasquero> el paso anterior a este me crea dudas pera
<carlosubuntu__> ;)
<Tarrasquero>  /server add -auto -network mired irc.freenode.net 6667 ← es asi
<carlosubuntu__> ah oki
<Tarrasquero> ahora salvamos /save
<carlosubuntu__> ;)
<Tarrasquero> cierralo y abre de nuevo a ver
<Tarrasquero> recuerda /quit
<carlosubuntu__> ok
<carlosubuntu__> ya
<carlosubuntu__> yeah
<Tarrasquero> eres carlos?
<carlosubuntu__> si
<carlosubuntu__>  [11:53] [carlosbuntu(+i)] [1:mired (change with ^X)] [Act: 2]
<carlosubuntu__> [(status)]
<carlosubuntu__> pero no veo lo q decimos en el irssi
<Tarrasquero> alt+1 te muestra el inicio en irssi
<Tarrasquero> esa ventana no se puede matar
<carlosubuntu__> no ocurre nada
<Tarrasquero> carlosubuntu__: todo lo que hicimos quedó guardado en un archivo de configuracion
<carlosubuntu__> asi es
<Tarrasquero> eso es solo un registro de eventos
<Yoques> Holas
<Yoques> una dudilla:
<Yoques> no encuentro los videos en la carpeta /tmp
<Yoques> acabo de ver algo en youtube
<Tarrasquero> Yoques: ya no se guardan alli
<Yoques> y no lo encuentro donde se supone que se guardan...
<Yoques> ups!
<Tarrasquero> a ver
<carlosubuntu__> carlos@carlos-desktop:~$ cd .irssi
<carlosubuntu__> carlos@carlos-desktop:~/.irssi$ l
<carlosubuntu__> config  default.theme
<Tarrasquero> thunar ~file:///home/tarrasquero/.mozilla/firefox/imsjjcvh.default/Cache/5D982597d01
<Tarrasquero> jejeje
<Tarrasquero> se fue...
<Yoques> ?
<Yoques> quien?
<Tarrasquero> thunar ~/.mozilla/firefox/imsjjcvh.default/Cache/
<Tarrasquero> esa es la ruta
<Yoques> fale
<Yoques> mercy Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> por nada
<Yoques> pero hace bien poco que se cambió, entonces, cierto?
<Tarrasquero> si :)
<Tarrasquero> carlosubuntu__: puedes añadir scripts para personalizarlo
<carlosubuntu__> uh
<carlosbuntu> hola????
<Tarrasquero> wget http://scripts.irssi.org/scripts/nicklist.pl ← este te muestra la lista de usuarios a tiempo real
<carlosbuntu> oh
<carlosbuntu> en que directorio lo descargo?
<Tarrasquero> para cargarlo deves colocarlo en ~/.irssi/scripts
<carlosubuntu__> ah ok creo ese directorio a ver
<Tarrasquero> y hacer /script load nicklist
<Tarrasquero> para que carge auto creas esta carpeta → mkdir ~/.irssi/autorun    y lo colocas alli tbm
<carlosbuntu> en los dos lugares lo cuelgo?
<carlosbuntu> ok
<Tarrasquero> para ejecutarlo no se hace auto lo deves ejecutar asi /nicklist screen
<Tarrasquero> y aparecera la lista de usuarios a la derecha
<Tarrasquero> la carpeta autorun te sirve para todos los que coloques
<Onicev> Hola.
<Onicev> Saludos a todos/as
<Tarrasquero> nas
<Onicev> ¿Hay manera de modificar las particiones asignadas a ubuntu 10.10?
<javila> Saludos amig@s
<Onicev> Tengo sda1 con 25 Gb, Home con 270 Gb y swap con 4Gb
<carlosbuntu> oh gracias
<Onicev> hola javila
<Tarrasquero> hola javila
<Tarrasquero> eco,eco
<carlosbuntu> si aparece a la derecha si
<Onicev> y querria hacer algo mas grade sd1 a costa de home
<javila> :)
<carlosbuntu> eso ya aparecera automaticamente cada vez q entre?
<Tarrasquero> Onicev: usa un livecd o liveusb
<Tarrasquero> te dije que no
<Onicev> Te refieres a la opcioin inicial de carga del sistema???
<Tarrasquero> ejecutalo asi /nicklist screen
<carlosbuntu> mas grande? 25 gb es mucho no?
<Onicev> Es verdad que ahi te da la opcion de crear esas particiones
<carlosbuntu> si eso hice Terrasquero
<Onicev> ¿Y funciona?
<carlosbuntu> y funciono
<Tarrasquero> Onicev: estamos en conversaciones distintas
<Onicev> tranquilo
<Onicev> me he dado cuenta
<Onicev> no hay problema
<Tarrasquero> 'no' podras editar particiones con ubuntu en marcha
<Onicev> vuelvo mas tarde y terminad con lo que tengais entre manos
<Onicev> saludos
<Onicev> bye
<carlosbuntu> jue...
<Tarrasquero> la gente que poca paciencia
<carlosbuntu> ya ves
<Tarrasquero> ahora le iva a decir como...
<Tarrasquero> zas
<carlosubuntu__> malas pulgas
<carlobuntu> ah
<carlobuntu> pero ahora no me aparece la lista
<carlobuntu> uh
<carlobuntu> no va ahora
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<usuario_> buenos dias
<usuario_> como puedo cambiar el inicio de sesion para que no pida contraseña, para que entre automaticamente
<usuario_> uso ubuntu 9.04
<fosco_> usuario_: sistema - administracion - pantalla de entrada
<usuario_> no me aparece pantalla de entrada
<fosco_> mira por ahi quiza se llama diferente, ventana de entrada o algo asi
<usuario_> podria ser usuarios y grupos
<usuario_> aunque no me deja entrar
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> en la 10.10 se llama pantalla de acceso
<fosco_> si no lo encuentras abre un terminal y ejecuta gksu gdmsetup
<cousteau> "ventana de entrada", me parece
<cousteau> y vete pensando en actualizar; 9.04 no está soportada
<cousteau> (es decir, no hay actualizaciones y no se pueden instalar programas nuevos de repositorios)
<usuario_> me dice que tengo que ser usuario root para poder entrar
<fosco_> claro
<fosco_> por eso te dije gksu gdmsetup
<fosco_> tienes que hacerlo con usuario que pueda ejecutar sudo
<cousteau> tienes más usuarios en el ordenador?
<usuario_> no
<usuario_> es que no se porque de repente me pide la contraseña al entrar cuando yo antes entraba directamente
<usuario_> que yo sepa no tengo mas de un usuario pero por si acaso donde lo puedo mirar
<fosco_> no tiene mucho misterio, a vas a sistema - administracion - ventana de entrada (o algo parecido) o en una consola pones gksu gdmsetup
<cousteau> ya llevo el 10%; a 18 KB/s
<cousteau> (ups, ventana equivocada)
<usuario_> es que cuando pongo en terminal gksu gdmsetup me dice: No se pudo ejecutar gdmsetup como usuario root.
<usuario_>  El mecanismo de autorización subyacente (sudo) no le permite ejecutar este programa
<Tarrasquero> usuario_: y con gksudo?
<fosco_> pues ejecutalo sin gksu
<fosco_> y luego te pedirá la contraseña para poder cambiar opciones
<usuario_> me dice: Para configurar GDM deber ser el superusuario (root).
<Tarrasquero> gksudo gdmsetup
<Tarrasquero> gksu va mejor en debian
<usuario_> no , me dice otrq vez lo de antes de  El mecanismo de autorización subyacente (sudo) no le permite ejecutar este programa
<Tarrasquero> tienes problemas de permisos
<usuario_> lo que no se como de repente me sale en la pantalla que introduzca una contraseña y antes no
<usuario_> antes iniciaba sesion automaticamente
<Tarrasquero> usuario_: haz esto → abre la terminal
<Tarrasquero> sudo -i
<Tarrasquero> y coloca tal cual esto → (gdmsetup &)
<usuario_> me pide contraseña y cuando la pongo me dice: Sorry, user usuario is not allowed to execute '/bin/bash' as root on pc48-1.
<usuario_> usuario@pc48-1:~$
<Tarrasquero> a ver haz esto
<erUSUL> usuario_: el administrador del sistema no te deja
<Tarrasquero> usermod -g sudo usuario
<usuario_> me sale: incapaz de bloquear el fichero de contraseñas
<Tarrasquero> usuario_: no tienes permisos
<erUSUL> Tarrasquero: !!!! ese comando le borra todos los grupos excepto sudo que en una instalacion de ubuntu no existe ....
<erUSUL> usuario_: no hagas eso
<Tarrasquero> a ver
<usuario_> a vale
<Tarrasquero> ese cambia el grupo por defecto, no elimina nada
<usuario_> tonces nada no
<Tarrasquero> erUSUL: que opciones tiene usuario_
<erUSUL> usuario_: la maquina la instalaste tu ?
<usuario_> hay alguna carpeta donde se guarden los usuarios
<usuario_> no, es que este pc es del colegio,por eso no puedo ser root
<Tarrasquero> jojojojj
<fosco_> haber empezado por ahi
<erUSUL> usuario_: entonces no puedes hacer lo que tu quieras. simple y llanamente
<Tarrasquero> X¨D
<Tarrasquero> andaluz :)
<usuario_> tonces porque se me ha puesto la pantalla de inicio de sesion de repente
<usuario_> si antes no salia
<Tarrasquero> usuario_: esta por defecto en todos los netbook de escuela
<Tarrasquero> :)
<Tarrasquero> ahora entiendo lo de usuario
<usuario_> pero si lo uso desde septiembre 2010 y no pedia contraseña hasta ayer
<Tarrasquero> mi hijo tiene uno de esos
<javila> Jajajaja
<javila> Yo me cargue el mio
<javila> Le instale lo que me dio la gana xD
<usuario_> le cambiaste el sistema?
<javila> sip
<erUSUL> usuario_: será una actualizacion que han hecho. tienes que preguntar a algun responsable. ni tu ni nosostros podemos/debemos hacer nada
<usuario_> intente instalar el firefox 3.6.13 ya que este trae el 3.o
<Tarrasquero> usuario_: dejalo tal cual esta
<javila> usuario_, ojo el mio era de clm "molinux" ahora tiene ubuntu 10.10 y va de lujo
<usuario_> y al principio lo consegui pero al cerrar el explorador y abrirlo se me volvia al 3.6.13
<usuario_> al 3.0
<antonio_> hola
<antonio_> alguien sabe como puedo acceder como root en ubuntu?
<antonio_> pero desde el login
<antonio_> nadie sabe?
<erUSUL> antonio_: no puedes
<erUSUL> antonio_: tampoco veo que sea necesario para nada
<Sapote> antonio_: puedes hacerlo solo en consola, aplicaciones, accesorios, terminal y tipeas sudo su
<cousteau> root está deshabilitado
<Sapote> lo que no puedes hacer es ingresar en modo grafico como root.
<antonio_> eske kiero instalar 1 juego k me pide entrar como root
<Sapote> antonio_: como le dije puede
<charrua> alt+f2 gksu nautilus
<Sapote> antonio_: tendra todo el poder de la consola para instalar o modificar. Por otra parte si es un juego que esta como paquetes le sugiero utilizar el gestor de paquetes synaptics
<antonio_> no es un juego antiguo
<antonio_> es formato .run
<antonio_> eljuego es el simcity 2000
<Sapote> primera vez que veo .run
<Sapote> bajo linux?
<Sapote> o emulado?
<Sapote> aahh ya veo, bajo wine
<fosco_> antonio_: en general todo lo que necesites hacer como root lo puedes hacer poniendo sudo delante del comando en cuestion
<fosco_> Sapote: .run es relativamente frecuente en linux, los drivers de nvidia por ejemplo son .run
<Sapote> veo noticias sobre lincity-ng que es similar
<cousteau> .run o .bin significa que es ejecutable (normalmente scripts de shell con datos binarios)
<Sapote> fosco_: la verdad no le habia prestado atencion al .run de todas formas linux puede utilizar cualquier extension como ejecutable, mientras tenga el flag ejecutable y sea un archivo con el encabezado ELF
<cousteau> gksudo ./simcity2000.run
<antonio_> eske es mas divertido el original xD
<Sapote> lo has jugado a lincity?
<antonio_> no no lo e probado
<antonio_> llevo mmm 1h con el ubuntu xD
<cousteau> Sapote, no tiene por qué ser elf, puede ser sh, bash, python, perl...
<Sapote> Electronic Arts (EA) has released the source code to SimCity under the GPLv3
<antonio_> es = al k yo tengo? xD
<Sapote> antonio_: si dejas encendido el computador durante 2 años veras que sigue funcionando como esta ultima hora
<antonio_> el mio me da problemas para instalar
<antonio_> si es libre me podeis pasar 1  enlace?
<antonio_> o el de simcity 4?
<Sapote> al parecer simcity gpl se llama micropolis
<Sapote> http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2010/10/lincity-clon-del-simcity-para-linux.html
<Sapote> http://bip.tumblr.com/post/66838928/tutorial-instalar-sim-city-3000-linux-debian-lokigames
<Sapote> ese es el tutorial que ha seguido?
<antonio_> sabeis alguna web de juegos linux libres?
<erUSUL> !games
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'juegos'.
<antonio_> eske solo vi 1 de pago -.-
<erUSUL> antonio_: playdeb
<antonio_> busco en google eso?
<cousteau> linuxjuegos
<erUSUL> antonio_: si es playdeb.net o .org o algo asi
 * alexneb luego hablamos .. chauuuu
<antonio_> xau
<Sapote> The original SimCity is now the open source Micropolis
<antonio_> voy a ver
<Sapote> apt-get install micropolis
<fosco__> antonio_: playdeb.net
<antonio_> si me salio la web en español xD
<antonio_> la del lincity ese
<NEXUS-6> Buenas. Hay alguna manera de que Nautilus no me abra varias ventanas. Es decir. que si tengo ya una ventana abierta, si yo clickeo en una carpeta de fuera esta se me abra en la ventana ya abierta
<cousteau> el pcmanfm hace eso... voy a ver si en nautilus se puede
<erUSUL> NEXUS-6: a lo mejor hay algo en gconf-editor.
<NEXUS-6> en gconf hay una cosa que es activar el modo browser pero ya esta activado
<ACERO> hola todos
<ACERO> buenos dias
<mrfox> hola necesito una ayudita   como descargo videos de youtube
<fosco__> mrfox: mientras lo ves dale a la pausa, espera que se cargue del todo la barra roja
<fosco__> abres un terminal y tienes el video en /tmp
<antonio_> otra vez estoy aki xD
<erUSUL> mrfox: hay varias  extensiones de firefox y programas para hacerlo
<antonio_> el ubunti no me coje los altavoces k ago?
<Tarrasquero> fosco__: ya no se aloja alli
<antonio_> ubuntu*
<fosco__> Tarrasquero: no creo que use el flash 10.2
<Tarrasquero> no se
<antonio_> k buscais algo para bajar videos?
<antonio_> yo se de 1 programa k baja todo lo k le enlaces
<fosco__> hay muchas maneras
<antonio_> le pones la direccion de la pagina y te baja videos, fotos, flash de todo
<Tarrasquero>  file:///home/tarrasquero/.mozilla/firefox/imsjjcvh.default/Cache/B51245C2d01
<Tarrasquero> es hay donde estan en mi caso
<antonio_> fosco me puedes exar 1 mano con mi portatil?
<antonio_> el ubuntu no me coje el sonido
<mrfox> antes lo hacia asi pero desde ayer me fallaron unos complementos de adobe flash y solo veo los videos en chromium  en mozila no puedo ver videos youtube ,,, parece que chromium no los manda  a tmp --  probe con youtube-dl y me dice qu es imposible por algo de formatos
<antonio_> e mirado en harware y se llama audio interno la targeta de sonido
<cousteau> fosco__, lo de /tmp ya no funciona
<fosco__> lo se, pero dudo q se haya puesto el nuevo flash
<cousteau> porque flash se ha actualizado a 10.2
<Tarrasquero> cousteau: depende 'supongo' de la version
<mrfox> hola costeau
<cousteau> está en repos, y se ha actualizado automáticamente
<Tarrasquero> entonces si
<cousteau> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526605/
<Tarrasquero> :)
<mrfox> algun programa o algo ??
<cousteau> creo que voy a poner ese script en factos
<cousteau> mrfox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/526605/ -> lo ejecutas con perl
<fosco__> pues en mis repos no está
<mrfox> ayer me pidio actualizar al 10.2 y de ahi las fallas
<cousteau> (o Tucan, a ver si implementan el plugin de youtube que hice)
<fosco__> Shockwave Flash 10.1 r85
<Tarrasquero> fosco__: tu lo sigues haciendo desde tmp?
<cousteau> fosco__, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=flashplugin-installer
<fosco__> mrfox: si has puesto flash 10.2 entonces todo cambia, la mayoria de extensiones que antes servian para descargar ya no funcionarán y los videos ya no se guardan en /tmp
<cousteau> fosco__, las extensiones para descargar no tienen que ver con flash ya que no usan flash
<fosco__> depende
<fosco__> algunas si
<cousteau> tendría que ver más con youtube
<Tarrasquero> cousteau: en las que usan conversor si
<cousteau> ah
<fosco__> algunas van directamente a /tmp a buscar el video
<antonio_> el atube no se si funciona con wine xD
<Tarrasquero> antonio_: para que?
<antonio_> el atube baja videos de youtube y los cambia de formato ademas
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<antonio_> pero k yo sepa solo es de windows
<antonio_> abra k provar x
<Tarrasquero> antonio_: downloadhelper
<antonio_> xD
<antonio_> lo conozco
<antonio_> es del firefox
<Tarrasquero> si efectivamente
<antonio_> pero no funciona muy bien
<Tarrasquero> hmmmm
<Tarrasquero> como quieras
<charrua> hoy en planet ubuntu anuncian una que se llama clipgrab
<antonio_> hay videos k se keda en el 0%
<Tarrasquero> pesan demasiado
<antonio_> o el jdownloader baja cualquier cosa
<Tarrasquero> si ese vale
<antonio_> pero no cambia formato
<Tarrasquero> ya
<Tarrasquero> logico vastante tiene con bajar casi de todo
<antonio_> pero le pegas el enlace de cualquier web y te baja el video y todo lo k tenga
<antonio_> si
<Sadlymistaken> de que hablais people?
<antonio_> lo k le falta es eso xD
<fosco__> para videos de youtube de todas maneras es mucho mejor minitube
<Tarrasquero> bajar videos y convertirlos
<Sadlymistaken> uhmm...
<Tarrasquero> salgo
<antonio_> voy a probar el atube y te cuento
<fosco__> permite descargar, buscar, reproducir... y no usa flash
<antonio_> es de windows pero aver k tal
<Sadlymistaken> pues... wget y luego con el PiTiVi, no?
<Tarrasquero> tbm Sadlymistaken :) creo
<Sadlymistaken> bueno, aunque WinFF tb es majo..
<antonio_> weno a lo k venia xD
<charrua> totem tambien reproduce flash y vlc
<Sadlymistaken> a que venias antonio_
<antonio_> alguien me ayuda con mi targeta de sonido?
<antonio_> no me la coje ubuntu (super raro)
<Sadlymistaken> ya has toqueteado con el alsa-audio y esas cosas?
<antonio_> ya instale las actualizaciones y nada
<antonio_> se poco de ubuntu por eso vengo aki xD
<Sadlymistaken> y has buscado en google,. a ver si tu marca de targeta de sonido tiene algun problema en especial?
<antonio_> soy un traidor del bill gates xD
<Sadlymistaken> tranquilo, bill gates no le importas nada..
<antonio_> no xD
<antonio_> eso ya lo se jaja
<antonio_> lo unico k se es k es realtek no se mas
<antonio_> ubuntu me la coje como "audio interno"
<antonio_> si me da tantos problemas me tendre k volver a windows de nuevo xD
<antonio_> como configuro alsa-audio?
<fosco__> antonio_: primero prueba con lo facil
<fosco__> es muy posible que el unico problema sea el volumen a cero
<antonio_> no ese no es xD
<fosco__> antra en las propiedades del audio y comprueba q ningun volumen está a cero
<fosco__> bueno, entra y miralo
<antonio_> esta todo a tope
<fosco__> ok, ahora vamos a comprobar el dispositivo
<Sadlymistaken> y tb mira si.. lo que no te suena es una canción.. lo mismo no tienes ese CODEC del mp3 o lo que sea...
<Sadlymistaken> por ejemplo, al encender ubuntu, escuchas la musica del principio?
<fosco__> abre un terminal, ejecuta gstreamer-properties
<fosco__> y en audio - entrada haz pruebas con los diferentes complementos/dispositivos que te ofrece
<fosco__> a ver si alguno suena
<antonio_> solo aparece el predeterminado en todos
<antonio_> y en algunos no soportado
<antonio_> al reves xD
<antonio_> no soportado en casi todos y en 2 predeterminado
<antonio_> ninguno suena
<antonio_> alguna idea o paso de linux? xD
<Sadlymistaken> no te rindas antonio_  caray
<antonio_> eske yo tengo npi de linux me desespero xD
<antonio_> en windows ya ubiera buscado los drivers en mi disco y ya xDd
<Sadlymistaken> cómo, si no sabes el nombre?
<antonio_> no pero el disco k tengo trae el driver suyo
<antonio_> venia con el portatil
<Sadlymistaken> Quizás si buscas tu pc en la página web de la marca, te expecifique cual es..
<Sadlymistaken> ejemplo: DELL..
<Sadlymistaken> o ACER
<antonio_> es asus el mio
<antonio_> asus eee pc xD
<antonio_> con 3 e xD
<antonio_> voy a mirar aver
<xangua> !eeepc
<kubot> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC . The Ubuntu EeePC Channel is #ubuntu-eeepc , main EeePC discussion in #eeepc
<Sadlymistaken> antonio_, en este enlace hay gente desesperada como tú, y al final se les solucionó, leetelo un poco: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/88091
<Sadlymistaken> kubot ah, que guay y expecifico, olé
<antonio_> ok
<Tarrasquero> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<Tarrasquero> ainss
<antonio_> mm targeta realtek seguro k es asta =k la mia xD
<neogarde> hola a tod@s
<Tarrasquero> nas
<Sadlymistaken> hola neogarde
<recorcholisss> Hola. Ayúdenme porfa, mi pregunta es sobre VirtualBox, miren, quiero tener la pantalla expandida al máximo y adaptada a mi monitor. He instalado las guest additions pero sçolo se aumentó un poquito el tamaño, y quiero que se ajuste al máximo tamaño          Screenshot:  http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/6383/pantallazo6z.png
<flypp> recorcholisss, qué sistema operativo tiene la máquina virtual?
<recorcholisss> flyyp: emm xd, y eso qué tiene que ver...
<recorcholisss> Puse el screenshot de WIndows porque ya tenía encendido windows, pero también tengo GNU/Linux ;S
<flypp> pues tiene que ver, si es un ubuntu, instalas en la máquina virtual virtualbox-ose-guest-x11
<antonio_> tengo 1 problema es de un ubuntu muy antiguo
<recorcholisss> flypp: aver a ver
<flypp> si es windows en ocasiones tienes que pulsar un par de veces Ctrl derecho + F para que se expanda correctamente
<recorcholisss> flypp: dónde la descargo e instalo?
<recorcholisss> Le doy a COntrol derecho + F y no pasa nada...
<flypp> recorcholisss, pero... aún no sé qué sistema operativo estás virtualizando
<recorcholisss> Windows XP
<antonio_> nada no aparece por ningun lado lo del sonido
<flypp> recorcholisss, has instalado las guest-additions desde el menú "Máquina", no?
<recorcholisss> sí
<recorcholisss> Bueno
<flypp> has reiniciado ya? (era desde el menú "dispositivos")
<recorcholisss> Dispositivos --> Instalar guest additions
<recorcholisss> Sí
<recorcholisss> lo hice ayer
<flypp> recorcholisss, eso es un windows tipo ue
<flypp> así que no te extrañe que no vaya bien
<flypp> van bien cuando es un sistema windows original
<recorcholisss> sí
<recorcholisss> ok...
<recorcholisss> Gracias por la info :)
<antonio_> ps nada no encontre como areglar mi problema
<recorcholisss> bb
<antonio_> ps nada creo k me rindo esto es 1 Mier...
<antonio_> no encuentro ni cual targeta de sonido es
<fosco_> para saber que tarjeta de sonido tienes ejecuta lspci | grep -i audio
<antonio_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<antonio_> donde busco eso si era realtek? xD
<fosco_> no es realtek
<fosco_> es una Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7
<antonio_> en windows decia realtek xD
<antonio_> ahora si encontre algo
<antonio_> puse en google directamente lo k pegue aki
<antonio_> ps no el post es antiguo
<erUSUL> antonio_: las placas actuales tienen dis chip para audio la tarjeta que viene en la placa ( o sea es de intel o de amd ) y el codec que suele ser de realtek/conexant
<antonio_> ok entonces eso es lo k vi de realtek en windows seguro
<antonio_> hay muxa gente con el mismo problema pero no se lo solucionan
<antonio_> y los solucionados son en versiones antiguas de ubuntu
<antonio_> -.-!!
<antonio_> necesitaba reiniciar
<Breo> buenas antonio_
<antonio_> weno muxas gracias por vuestro tiempo
<fosco_> de nada
<antonio_> ya me pasare mas veces por aki para aprender algo de linux xD
<antonio_> yo mas k nada uso el pc para musica, juegos y programación
<antonio_> y aki encuentro todo gratis sin pirateos ni nada
<erUSUL> !intelhda | antonio_ has probado este how to -->
<dannyLopez> buenas
<antonio_> eh?
<erUSUL> !intelhda@en | antonio_ has probado este how to -->
<erUSUL> !intelhda@en
<kubot> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
 * erUSUL patea al bot ;P
<fosco_> parece q ya lo ha solucionado
<erUSUL> ah; ok
<antonio_> si ya lo arregle faltaba 1 actualizacion y reiniciar
<antonio_> xD
<antonio_> estos (super pcs) o como se llamen dan muxos problemas con linux por lo visto xD
<antonio_> e visto pc k no pasan del arranque xD
<dannyLopez> buenas, me podrian decir como hago para ver kanjis japoneces en las paginas o caracteres especiales?
<dannyLopez> solo me aparecen cuadros en lugar de estos caracateres
<dannyLopez> caracteres*
<antonio_> te ara falta instalar fuentes o algo creo
<antonio_> en windows lo k acia yo era eso
<antonio_> weno me largo muxas gracias
<yamaci91> ivedci89-desktop  toma [hp:/usb/Deskjet_F300_series?serial=BR781GM0R504KH]
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> hola
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> alguien aca
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> consulta : tengo 2 tarjetas de red para crea el servidor dhcp
<enter7660> green y red
<enter7660> que software manejas
<enter7660> que sistema
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> eth1 : 10.1.1.1 / mascara : 255.0.0.0 / p.enlace : 192.168.0.1
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> eth2 : 192.168.0.69/ mascara : 255.255.255.0 / p.enlace : 192.168.0.1
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> enter7660, dhcpd3
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> alguien me puede ayudar con servidor dhcp ?
<enter7660> yo manejo ipcop
<enter7660> es super estable
<enter7660> sirve de filtro servidor proxy y servidor  dhcp
<enter7660> y se le pueden instalar addons como p2k block  etc
<hashashin> nas
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> alguien me puede ayudar con servidor dhcp?
<mimecar> tu pregunta y ya te contestarán
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> xd
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> ya .. grax por contestar
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> tengo 2 placas de red , 1 modem y 1 router ( no tengo switch )
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> eth1 : 10.1.1.1 / mascara : 255.0.0.0 / p.enlace : 192.168.0.1
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> eth2 : 192.168.0.69/ mascara : 255.255.255.0 / p.enlace : 192.168.0.1
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> eso esta malo ?
<erUSUL> SERVIDOR_DHCP: si
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> porke señor?
<erUSUL> SERVIDOR_DHCP: eth1 tiene una puerta de enlace otra red...
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> mmmm
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> erUSUL,
<erUSUL> SERVIDOR_DHCP: a ver la red 10.1.1.1/8 es local? no tiene salida a internet?
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> las puertas de enlace no deben ser iguales pa ambas tarjetas?
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> eth0 : 10.1.1.1 / mascara : 255.0.0.0 / p.enlace : 192.168.0.1  ( es la que recibe internet directo del modem )
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> el servidor hace el ppoe
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> automatico
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> eth1 : 192.168.0.69/ mascara : 255.255.255.0 / p.enlace : 192.168.0.1 ( es el que va entregar internet , y se va al router ( simulando el switch )
<flypp> no te hace falta definir la puerta de enlace el en interface eth1, ya que el servidor, al disponer también del interface eth2 (que es el que tiene conectividad a internet) utilizará esta última si tiene que acceder al exterior de la red
<erUSUL> SERVIDOR_DHCP:  si va conectado al modem deja que se configure automatico segun los parametros del modem. no decias que es pppoe ?
<dannyLopez> no me aparece la SD, alguna sugerencia?
<flypp> lo que sí tienes que hacer, si el servicio dhcp lo ofreces por el interface eth1, es que la configuración ip que conceda a los clientes, incluya como puerta de enlace la ip 10.1.1.1
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez: que gestor de archivos usas?
<flypp> de todas formas, si quieres que los clientes que se conecten por el lado del interface eth1 tengan acceso al exterior, el servidor deberá ser capaz de hacer nat
<dannyLopez> nautilus
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez: no se si nautilus tenga la opcion de gestionar volumenes
<Tarrasquero> pero en preferencias puedes mirar
<flypp> dannyLopez, qué tipo de SD es? una de sony?
<dannyLopez> flypp: una kingstone
<dannyLopez> kingston*
<dannyLopez> ter
<dannyLopez> a
<flypp> dannyLopez, has mirado en dmesg?
<dannyLopez> ya aparecio Ô,Ô
<fosco_> solucionado, mira que facil
<fosco_> :)
<dannyLopez> jeje me toco sacarla y meterla unas 10 veces hasta que por fin x)
<dannyLopez> ni en lpci aparecia
<Tarrasquero> hay seguro que no
<flypp> porque no es un dispositivo pci
<dannyLopez> pregunte en ingles y me dijeron que ni en el kernel* aparecia
<dannyLopez> mi error
<flypp> errores al introducir volúmenes de datos suelen aparecer en dmesg y en syslog
<Tarrasquero> con lsusb creo que sip
<ka0os> Buen Día a todos en la sala
<flypp> hola ka0os
<dannyLopez> bueno ahora que ya la reconocio y ya la deje sin las fotos como puedo formatearla
<dannyLopez> para que la reconozca una camara y en cualquier Pc que la introdusca para ver las fotos
<mimecar> formatea desde la cámara
<dannyLopez> desde la camara gracias mimecar
<ka0os> eso siempre debes formatearla desde la camara y si cambias de camara hazlo de nuevo
<dannyLopez> ok gracias
<arielsanflo> buen dia para todos
<victor_> buenas
<arielsanflo> quien utilza gnome-shell
<arielsanflo> para que me ayude
<mimecar> pregunta directamente  y ya te contestarán
<arielsanflo> no me funciona la lectora de memorias sd
<arielsanflo> tengo una acer aspira one
<mimecar> ¿eso tiene que ver con gnome-shell?
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<arielsanflo> he tratado de muchas maneras peo nada
<victor_> necesito ayuda, como instalar los driver de la tarjeta wiffi para una siragon ml 1040 la placa es Network controller: RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<arielsanflo> 10.10
<mimecar> arielsanflo: ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<arielsanflo> si
<cry_baby> hola!
<arielsanflo> totalmente actualizado
<mimecar> ¿la tarjeta funciona bien?
<arielsanflo> si
<arielsanflo> la he probado con xp
<arielsanflo> tengo los dos sistemas instalados
<mimecar> si usas la shell por defecto de gnome, ¿monta la tarjeta?
<arielsanflo> en la misma acer aspire one
<cry_baby> Hola
<cry_baby> alguien cree que me puede ayudar con Gigolo?
<mimecar> ¿que es eso cry_baby?
<mimecar> victor_: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<cry_baby> ese programa que sirve para conectarse a sistemas de archivos..
<cry_baby> lo uso para conectarme a una particion que tiene windows
<mimecar> el sistema base ya incluye lo necesario para usar particiones windows
<cry_baby> en realidad estoy en xubuntu, no ubuntu
<mimecar> eso no importa
<cry_baby> no se como hacer para montar esta particion automaticamente al inicio de sesion
<victor_> 10.04
<mimecar> si la partición usa ntfs, configuralo con ntfs-config
<mimecar> victor_: ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<victor_> ayer un amigo llamado gues no se q me echo la mano e hice todo lo q me dijo y la reconocio y capturo el wiffi pero reinicie y ahora no prendio mas
<victor_> si las tengo todas
<mimecar> no se que instrucciones te dió
<ka0os> y si se te dieron instrucciones por que no las anotaste ?
<mimecar> victor_: que instrucciones te dieron?
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> erUSUL,
<erUSUL> SERVIDOR_DHCP: dime
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> el modem , " no hace nada " , el que hace el ppoe es el servidor ya que lo configure
<victor_> ps el chamo me dio un par de comandos para instalar los driver genericos del wiffi
<victor_> pero cm te digo arranco y reinicie y no ando mas
<victor_> es cm si estuviera apagada
<mimecar> como no des más información...
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> eth1 : 192.168.0.69/ mascara : 255.255.255.0 / p.enlace : 192.168.0.1 ( es el que va entregar internet , y se va al router ( simulando el switch ) <--- elimino la puerta de enlace ???
<victor_> alguna forma de revisar el historial de conversacion pra decirte lo q me dijo
<mimecar> el canal tiene logs públicos, buscalos
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> lo malo es q ya esta liberando las Ips , pero no se conecta a internet
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> :S
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> eth0 : 10.1.1.1 / mascara : 255.0.0.0 / p.enlace : 192.168.0.1  ( es la que recibe internet directo del modem )
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> eth1 : 192.168.0.69/ mascara : 255.255.255.0 / p.enlace : 192.168.0.1 ( es el que va entregar internet , y se va al router ( simulando el switch )
<weeifuh> un tracertute hacia una ip externa que te indica, SERVIDOR_DHCP ?
<weeifuh> traceroute www.google.com por ejemplo
<erUSUL> SERVIDOR_DHCP: sigo sin entender como lo tienes todo conectado; configurado ...
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> erUSUL, tengo 1 modem , 1 router , 1 pc servidor
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> el pc servidor tiene 2 tarjetas de red
<weeifuh> supongo también que está habilitado el ip forwarding
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> 1 cable va del modem a eth0 del servidor
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> 1 cable va deesde eth1 hasta el router , otro cable del router al notebook
<weeifuh> y para que tienes el router?
<weeifuh> mmh...
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> pasa simular el switch
<weeifuh> tu servidor al final es el que hace de router entonces
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> me equivoco?
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> exactamente
<weeifuh> o sea tienes que hacer la configuración de ruteo en el servidor
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> el servidor seria el PC , tiene un servidor dhcp instalado
<weeifuh> es linux cierto?
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> instale dhcpd3-server
<weeifuh> ya ok
<weeifuh> eso solo asigna ips
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> si
<weeifuh> tienes que hacer que tu servidor rutee
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> esta asigando Ip al notebook
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> :S
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> pero no se conecta a internet nose pk
<weeifuh> tienes que activarle el ip forwarding al servidor primero
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> donde?
<weeifuh> eso hace que pueda pasar los paquetes entre las interfaces
<erUSUL> SERVIDOR_DHCP: http://pastebin.com/rQ20NDUK <<<
<weeifuh> es un comando que va a en /sys o /proc
<weeifuh> no me acuerdo bien, pero de seguro hay un tutorial opr ahi
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> mmm
<weeifuh> lo otro que se hacía era usar iptables para habilitar algunas funciones
<weeifuh> como ip masquerading
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> :S
<weeifuh> de seguro que el ufw o firestarter te pueden servir
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> vi un tutorial y no salia nada de eso
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> :S
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> solo configurar dhcp.conf
<weeifuh> pero es lo que hace que funcione
<weeifuh> tu servidor tiene ubuntu-server o es la version escritorio?
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> es debian
<weeifuh> con monitor también?
<weeifuh> o te conectas remotamente? es que quiero saber si tienes GUI o no
<weeifuh> firestarter y gufw son aplicaciones con GUI
<weeifuh> si no tienes vas a tenr que configurar todo por consola
<weeifuh> :-)
<weeifuh> (te vas a sentir pro, te lo aseguro)
<weeifuh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> tengo pantalla
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> xd
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> de hecho estoy en ella
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> por xchat
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> es mi primera vez q trato de configurar 1 servidor
<weeifuh> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<weeifuh> esos estan en ingles
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> http://rodria1.blogspot.com/2008/01/dhcp-server-debian.html
<harold> buenas
<weeifuh> pero los comandos son iguales
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> weeifuh, no dice nada q
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> deba
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> hacer algo mas
<harold> chicos como entro en el historial de conversaciones de el irc me explican? xfa
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> solo el dhcpd.conf
<erUSUL> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<weeifuh> http://geowworld.blogspot.com/2009/01/compartir-internet-en-una-red-ubuntu.html <- este es más grafico
<weeifuh> y usa firestarter
<harold> pero como entro en el registro
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> weeifuh,
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> disculpa pero
<harold> ok ya entre
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> es muy complejo usando iptables?
<weeifuh> por lo que recuerdo no tanto
<weeifuh> pero necesario para que puedas compartir la conexion
<harold> alguien conoce este chamo Guest690000
<weeifuh> resulta que se sólo rutea tu servidor las conexiones internas van a salir tambień con las ps internas
<weeifuh> y no van a pasar más alla del router
<weeifuh> ip masqueraing permiter usar la ip publica que tiene el servidor para que todas las conexiones internas salgan con esa
<harold> chicos alguien me explica como prendo la wiffi en mi lapto q no me reconoce las wiffi y creo q esta apagada
<weeifuh> así pasan del modem y llegan a destino
<weeifuh> cuando llega la respuesta el servidor distribuye al pc que hizo la solicitud original
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> es que al parecer en el trabajo usan iptables
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> xD
<weeifuh> firestarter es solo una gui, por debajo ejecuta iptables :-)
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> weeifuh, y como puedo ver por ejemplo
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> si es q funciono
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> con el firestarter
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> la configuracion en iptable?
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> :$
<weeifuh> mmmh
<weeifuh> con una consola
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> sabes el nombre de arhchivo?
<weeifuh> sudo iptables -L
<enter7660> por que no instalas ipcop
<erAbuelo> o compra un router, no son tan caros xDD
<enter7660> es firewall servidor de dhcp filtro
<enter7660> advproxy
<enter7660> maneja todo
<enter7660> el solo
<enter7660> y se le pueden instalar addons para bloquear descargas p2p
<enter7660> etc
<enter7660> maneja squid
<enter7660> lista negra de paginas
<enter7660> expresiones personalizadas etc
<enter7660> es super completo
<enter7660> y es super sencillo
<gl26h> hola, una consulta, como se llama el reproductor de audio y video que viene por defecto en las nuevas versiones de ubuntu?
<enter7660> es chevere
<enter7660> pruevalo
<enter7660> el que biene default es Reproductor de películas Totem 2.30.2
<gl26h> vale
<gl26h> para instalarlo con la terminal como es el archivo?
<gl26h> osea, como se llama
<fosco_> gl26h: totem
<gl26h> no le coloco la versión ?
<fosco_> no
<gl26h> ok
<fosco_> pero totem viene en todas las versiones de ubuntu
<fosco_> debes tenerlo ya a menos q lo hayas quitado expresamente
<gl26h> lo tengo, es que ley que ubuntu cambio el reproductor que viene por defecto y no se cual es
<fosco_> no lo han cambiado
<gl26h> http://revistalinux.net/articulos/ubuntu-cambio-su-reproductor-de-audio-por-defecto/
<gl26h> ley eso
<weeifuh> #ubuntu+1
<weeifuh> eso es para natty
<fosco_> ese es el reproductor de audio, no de video
<fosco_> puedes instalarlo si quieres con sudo apt-get install banshee
<fosco_> aunque para mi es muy pesado, prefiero rhythmbox
<ElVillano> saludos a todos
<gl26h> ok
<TrueNhero> puedo tener el teclado swype?
<PakoTM> Wenas
<PakoTM> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Tavitux> hola
<pipo65> buenas
<harold> buenas
<Nestor> buenas
<pipo65> buenas
<harold> ahora si, alguien podria decirme como le ago para q la lapto agarre el wifi?
<josep_> hola alguien sabe cual es el repositorio de amsn
<xangua> josep_: google amsn ppa
<josep_> si eso si pero no funcionan
<ka0os> por que no lo instalas desde el gestor de paquetes?
<josep_> bueno gracias
<xangua> define 'no funciona'
<josep_> no esta actualizado
<pipo65> josep_: no estan funcionando los servios de hotmail
<xangua> harold: algún otro dato relevante que puedas dar¿
<pipo65> estan caidos
<harold> si la placa es Network controller: RaLink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<pipo65> bue por lo menos  no puedo entrar desde las 11
<josep_> :C
<xangua> sin problemas msn+pidgin
<harold> un amigo ayer me dijo por aqui q usara este comando: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic
<harold> lo cierto es q funciono y cuando reinicie no prendio mas la wiffi
<arielsanflo> hola
<arielsanflo> buena tarde
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda
<charrua> buenas tards
<jorge4> wenas
<harold> buenas tardes
<arielsanflo> tengo una acer aspire one con ubuntu 10.10
<arielsanflo> pero no me funciona el lector derecho de memorias sd
<arielsanflo> alguien sabe si hay alguna solucion
<pipo65> arielsanflo: eso es exelente
<pipo65> arielsanflo: puede ser q este desactibado de la bios
<pipo65> a mi me paso con una hp
<pipo65> lo obstante deberas berificar si tu so detecta el puerto
<pipo65> puedes hacer un lspci y un lsusb y pastearlo por
<pipo65> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<pipo65> en caso de q no aparesca ni de casualidad puedes revisar la bios a ver si esta en enabled
<pipo65> es decir esta actvado desde ahi
<Guest62380> hola, hice una version de maverick con remastersys y al probarla en version live me sale al iniciar: el panel ha encontrado un error mientras cargaba OAFIID gnome indictor panel, ya reinstale el applet indicator pero aun sigue el problema, tambien restaure el gnome panel y aun sigue el problema
<Guest62380> alguna solucion?
<pipo65> Guest62380: sobre q la cargasgtes
<pipo65> sobre un cd
<pipo65> o a un pen
<Guest62380> sobre un pen
<pipo65> deberas hacerlo de nuevo
<pipo65> al pendrive deberas formatearlo
<pipo65> y la imagen de live q usas es para usb
<Guest62380> ya van como 4 veces que hago el backup y siempre formateo la memoria, de hecho ya cambie de pen y es lo mismo
<pipo65> hay barias imagenes
<Guest62380> si, ya varias
<Guest62380> como imagenes
<Guest62380> ?
<pipo65> de donde descargars los archivos
<pipo65> fijate en la pagina de ubuntu
<pipo65> bajate una imagen de cd para usb
<Guest62380> el ubuntu lo descargue desde su pagina y lo instale sin ningun problema
<Guest62380> de hecho lo instale desde usb
<pipo65> pero lo tienes instalado
<Guest62380> si
<Guest62380> desde ese sistema hice el backup en usb
<pipo65> y para q el live
<pipo65> pero el backup es una cosa
<Guest62380> hice un backup de mi sistema y al probarlo para ver como quedó pues marca ese error
<Guest62380> entonces ?
<pipo65> por q el backup es uan cosa y un live otra
<Guest62380> quiere decir que instaladoese backup ya no saldria ese error?
<pipo65> que es lo que no funciona en tu equipo
<pipo65> tu tienes un linux instalado en tu disco duro
<Guest62380> funciona todo, pero la version backup realizada por remastersys da un error al iniciar
<Guest62380> si
<pipo65> pero los backup  no bootean
<AiShiva> gente, no me sale la lista de usuarios, se puede configurar eso?
<pipo65> un backup es para salvaguardar archivos
<Guest62380> segun remastersys hay una opcion que te guarda todo para poder instalarlo en otro equipo
<Guest62380> esa opcion utilice
<pipo65> si pero el sistema primero lo instalas limpio
<pipo65> y despues le vuelcas el backup
<Guest62380> y como vuelco el backup?
<pipo65> vuelves a instalar la herramienta que usastes para crearlo
<Guest62380> bueno,
<Guest62380> voy a revisar gracias
<pipo65> desde esa herramienta debe tener la opcion hacer back - restaurar
<Guest62380> voy a checar
<pipo65> ok
<dannyLopez> ayuda al tratar de abrir un zip me arrojo este error fallo al encontrar zipinfo en el path
<file_not_found> hola, como estan?
<file_not_found> necesito ayuda con ubuntu lucid lynx ya que no tengo aceleracion de hardware
<cousteau> tarjeta?
<file_not_found> si
<file_not_found> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV730 Pro AGP [Radeon HD 4600 Series]
<cousteau> ati radeon... me suena a que tenía problemillas y tal... tienes los drivers instalados?
<file_not_found> estoy en el modo failsafeX
<dannyLopez> ayuda al tratar de abrir un zip me arrojo este error fallo al encontrar zipinfo en el path
<cousteau> en el modo failsafe no tendrás aceleración
<file_not_found> lo que pasa que instale dos drivers y se genero el problema
<file_not_found> ati-driver-installer-10-12-x86.x86_64.run
<pipo65> file_not_found: y por q no desinstalas 1
<iqpi> ey file_not_found qué tal, pudiste arreglar el problemilla?
<cousteau> bueno, en ese caso desinstálalo
<file_not_found> lo que pasa es que entre al modo normal y entro al seguro
<cousteau> supongo que ese .run se podrá ejecutar con una opción --uninstall
<cousteau> o en todo caso --help (o -? -h -help) para que diga las opciones que tiene
<cousteau> y una de ellas será uninstall
<file_not_found> en controlares privativos dice que el driver esta activado y usando ahora
<file_not_found> fglrx
<cousteau> bien, a lo mejor si desactivas ese se termina el conflicto
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> una consulta : como puedo instalar el sonido en mi equipo
<cousteau> aunque puede que todo sea por un fallo de configuración
<cousteau> SERVIDOR_DHCP, en ubuntu server?
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> una consulta : como puedo instalar el sonido en mi equipo , me sale siguiente error : No se han encontrado complementos o dispositivos control de volumen de GStreamer.
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> cousteau, debian 5
<file_not_found> tambien instale paquetes .deb que genere desde el .run
<cousteau> lo suyo sería que preguntases en #debian o #debian-es, porque los programas y demás son distintos
<SERVIDOR_DHCP> gracias
<cousteau> tendrás que instalar algo
<file_not_found> como desintalo los que instale desde el run
<file_not_found> configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=32 mingnt=8
<cousteau> file_not_found, necesitas la ayuda de ese .run
<cousteau> quizá con   ./programa.run --help   aparezca
<charrua> servidor dhcp instala gnome-media
<Varc> Buenas tardes
<file_not_found> o dice nada acerca de desinstalar nada
<iqpi> hola Varc
<file_not_found> como creear paquetes nada mas
<file_not_found> iqpi
<Varc> iqpi: Saludos amigo
<file_not_found> y Una cosa mas... si a la instalacion la hago con los paquetes .deb no instala el catalyst control center
<fzeta> iep!
<fzeta> buenas
<file_not_found> http://i.imgur.com/mXIDF.png
<file_not_found> alguien tiene una ati radeon hd?
<file_not_found> cousteau
<file_not_found> ese es el error q me da en la imagen
<m4v> yo, pero uso el driver libre (el que viene por defecto) fglx anda demasiado lente en el escritorio.
<m4v> lento*
<Varc> Pregunta: El IRC tiene una pagina para acceder a los logs, podrian decirme cual es?
<m4v> !logs Varc
<kubot> Varc: Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Varc> m4v: Muchas gracias
<file_not_found> y los juegos y el compiz?
<file_not_found> andan?
<m4v> file_not_found: no.
<cousteau> no, esa es una birria, es mejor http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/02/12/%23ubuntu-es.html
<m4v> para jugar uso windows.
<m4v> cousteau: esos logs están deprecados, el log correcto es el de irclogs.ubuntu.com
<cousteau> m4v, ya, pero es que se actualizan a tiempo real; los otros se actualizan cada dos horas o así
<cousteau> es imposible saber de qué va la convo con los irclogs
<cousteau> (si se hace que se actualicen con más frecuencia, me cambio; y si además se llevan los logs antiguos ahí mejor)
<m4v> cousteau: los logs que señalas van a dejar de mantenerse (de hecho ya deberían haberse desactivado hace rato, pero no se porque aún andan)
<m4v> cousteau: los logs de ubuntu-ue son horribles, no tienen marca de tiempo y usan mal el encoding.
<m4v> cousteau: si te mostesla el tiempo de actualización manda un email a rt@ubuntu.com a quejarte, eso es así por una razón.
<cousteau> m4v, eso es cierto, pero los prefiero porque se actualizan antes... bueno, si eso seguimos en ot
<m4v> si
<file_not_found> puedo instalar el libre y despues el fglrx
<file_not_found> http://ubuntuperonista.blogspot.com/2010/11/instalar-el-driver-ati-catalyst-para-la.html
<iqpi> file_not_found: has seguido alguno de los manuales que hay por la red? me cuesta creer que siguiendolos no hayas conseguido nada
<m4v> para sacar el fglx tienes que ejecutar el uninstall en /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<m4v> file_not_found: después ejecutar " sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri fglrx-modaliases xserver-xorg-video-ati" porque el driver fglrx sobreescribe archivos de ahí
<m4v> file_not_found: y finalmente borrar el xorg.conf (o sacarlo del /etc/X11) y reiniciar y deberías estar con los drivers libres
<file_not_found> y si no anda
<m4v> no anda que?
<iqpi> si no anda estarás en una terminal de comandos
<file_not_found> correcta
<file_not_found> el log de ahora, del chat se guarda
<file_not_found> ya hice los pasos
<file_not_found> una ultima consulta
<file_not_found> despues de instalar los libres, puedo instalar los privativos
<file_not_found> ?
<iqpi> mas bien los privativos sustituirán a los libres.
<iqpi> he de irme, suerte.
<file_not_found> # NOXORGCONFEXISTED: No X.org configuration file existed when this backup was created.
<file_not_found> eso dice el xorg.conf
<file_not_found> adios
<file_not_found> m4v
<file_not_found> borro los backups?
<file_not_found> xorg.conf.fglrx-0
<file_not_found> etc, etc
<m4v> file_not_found: te molestan?
<file_not_found> no tienen nada que ver con la configuacion? no?
<file_not_found> reinicio y vuelvo
<TrueNhero> hola amigos
<TrueNhero> no puedo iniciar session, llego hasta la parte en donde uno selecciona usiario y contraseña doy enter y me devuelve
<TrueNhero> no puedo iniciar sesion, llego hasta la parte en donde uno selecciona usuario y contraseña doy enter y me devuelve
<file_not_found> m4v
<file_not_found> configuration: driver=radeon latency=32 mingnt=8
<file_not_found> tengo el diver radeon
<m4v> ahá
<file_not_found> se ven con baja resolucion
<m4v> ahá
<file_not_found> en 1024 x 768
<file_not_found> y la pantalla es 1440x900
<m4v> nose, prueba en cambiar la resolución desde las preferencias de pantalla?
<file_not_found> no se puede
<file_not_found> hay
<file_not_found> hay 3 640x480, 800x600 y 1024x768
<m4v> que placa de vídeo es? "lspci | grep VGA"
<file_not_found> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV730 Pro AGP [Radeon HD 4600 Series]
<file_not_found> tiene soporte
<file_not_found> el plymoth de ubuntu se ve de 10
<file_not_found> pero el entorno grafico mas o menos
<m4v> es la misma placa que tengo yo (casi 4650), y no tengo ese problema de la resolución
<file_not_found> la resolucion
<file_not_found> yo tengo esa
<m4v> que ubuntu es?
<file_not_found> lucid
<file_not_found> lo instale de nuevo ayer
<arielsanflo> alguien sabe como activar lector de tarjetas sd en un mini acer apsireone
<file_not_found> y formateado y todo no llegaba señal de video
<file_not_found> vos decis q instale el *.run desde el entorno grafico
<file_not_found> o desde el interprete de ordenes de root
<file_not_found> sera el kernel q no es compatible?
<SERVER_DHCP8> se pierde mucho rendimiento si 1 servidor tiene xorg??
<file_not_found> m4v
<file_not_found> necesito un poco de ayuda
<TrueNhero> a alguien le ha pasado que pone la contraseña para iniciar la sesion y no inicia sino que se devuelve al pantallazo de iniciar sesion?
<TrueNhero> ya elimine .ICEauthority y nada
<file_not_found> consegui que el diver privativo ande
<file_not_found> 	
<file_not_found> TrueNhero
<file_not_found> a mi me paso
<file_not_found> en nombre de usurio pone root y tu clave
<TrueNhero> si ya lo intente file_not_found pero no sirvio
<dabor_> TrueNhero, no habran cambiado los permisos de tu usario?
<file_not_found> si eso no funciona
<file_not_found> entra en el modo seguro
<file_not_found> failsafex
<file_not_found> la segunda entrada en el grub
<TrueNhero> ok y?
<file_not_found> m4v
<file_not_found> fijate si entras a failsafeX'
<file_not_found> y cambia los permisos de tu user
<dabor_> TrueNhero, antes que nada tendrias que comprobar los permisos, revisa /etc/passwd y compara con los actuales
<dabor_> TrueNhero, no cambies nada antes de estar seguro de que fue lo que pasó
<TrueNhero> dabor como comparo?
<file_not_found> en administracion - usuarios y grups
<dabor_> TrueNhero, una forma seria con ls -al /home/tusuario y tambien ls -an /home/tusuario
<TrueNhero> dabor_, que es -al?
<dabor_> TrueNhero, asi ves que permisos y que ID tiene tu carpeta de usuario,
<TrueNhero> ok
<dabor_> TrueNhero, como que es?
<dabor_> TrueNhero, man ls
<TrueNhero> y me puedes explicar que es lo de grupos? para dar permisos desde thunar
<dabor_> TrueNhero, entiendo que no se puede entrar al sistema grafico
<dabor_> TrueNhero, thunar?? no vas a poder usarlo
<TrueNhero> si inicia gdm
<TrueNhero> pero no entra
<dabor_> TrueNhero, y si no entra como vas a usar thumar?
<dabor_> TrueNhero, sabes cuando empexó a fallar? tocaste algo?
<TrueNhero> era un ejemplo, es que cuando uno da click derecho en permisos dice grupo
<dabor_> TrueNhero, un grupo puede tener permisos para varios usuarios
<TrueNhero> ok dabor_ gracias por la ayuda, lo mas jarto de arreglar esto es iniciar win para poder comunicarme por xchat, como lo hago en terminal, he visto que lo hacen
<file_not_found> me anda en baja resolucion
<file_not_found> recien andaba en 1440x900
<geekrojo> Buenas, alguien sabe como poner a funcionar el lector de huellas digitales en una lenovo T400 con ubuntu 10.10
<file_not_found> y me habia detectado el monitor goldstar de 19 pulgadas
<gustavo> Hola que tal? les hago una consulta quiero bloquear un sitio web a dos usuarios en el mismo equipo, existe forma alguna ?
<tintin> gustavo, sin liarte mucho puedes caparlo a todo el equipo, si quieres solo a dos abria q hacer un script
<gustavo> bien si lo hago a todo el equipo, luego puede desbloquear los sitios bloqueados ?
<flypp> gustavo, proxy transparente con squid3 y contraseñas para acceder a sitios restringidos
<dabor_> gustavo, http://www.squid-cache.org/
<gustavo> y esto sirve ? sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<tintin> gustavo, exacto, ahi pones la ip de la pagina y a que dominio lo redirecciones
<tintin> gustavo, exacto, ahi pones la ip de la pagina y a que dominio lo redireccionas
<gustavo> mooooortal compinche
<gustavo> gracias!
<dimitruss> al guiensabe como ponerle una barra de progreso a la consola osea si pongo un comando fuerte que me de el progeso de el mismo
<Souchiro> nas :D+
<dimitruss> Souchiro, que?
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> que de que dimitruss?
<dimitruss> al guiensabe como ponerle una barra de progreso a la consola osea si pongo un comando fuerte que me de el progeso de el mismo
<dimitruss> se qu en el cp se puede pero con los demas comandos
<dimitruss> ?
<Souchiro> io nop :S
<Souchiro> erUSUL
<Souchiro> tas ahi?
<mrkcc> hola a todos
<mrkcc> pregunta acerca de terminales tontas
<Triviox> buenas charrua :D
<Triviox> jejeje un compatriota x aca-...
<charrua> hoa que tal
<charrua> hola uruguayo tambien
<charrua> aqui no podemos hablar nos mandan para offtopic
<Triviox> yes..y ubuntero tbn!..
<charrua> que bien
<charrua> yo era ahora soy debiantero
<Triviox> será mi prox paso.. o mint que me han dicho esta bueno..
<Triviox> pero en otra pc..me costó demasiado dejar mi ubuntu "como me gusta" como para toquetearlo
<Triviox> en lo único que he fallado siempre es con wine..
<charrua> si lmde esta bueno tambien
<Triviox> no he podido conf nada para funcionar bien ¬¬..
<charrua> yo no he insistido mucho con winw quise dejar windows totalmente
<charrua> wine
<charrua> para que quieres usar wine?
<Triviox> yo he tenido un retroceso en eso :(.. estuve un buen rato para tratar de instalar muonline para ayudar a un compañero de laburo a levear.. (yo hace años no juego, pero un amigo tiene una cuenta)
<Triviox> y trate con wine..y nada.. virtualbox y nada..virtualbox ose y nada..
<pimpam> buenas
<Triviox> terminé haciendo una nueva particion..30gb para un xp de juegos y listo
<pimpam> que tal como va?
<charrua> que es muonline?
<charrua> hola pimpam
<pimpam> hola charrua
<Triviox> =O no conocés el mu? un mmrpg.. algo parecido al world of warcraft (pero mucho mas básico)
<pimpam> lo dice en su pagina...
<charrua> y no lo puedes jugar con playonlinux?
<Triviox> nop, no esta entre los preconfigurados..
<pimpam> y wine?
<Triviox> no se configurarlo quizas..
<Triviox> no  se las dependencias de otros soft que requiera..
<Triviox> baje winetricks..pero de ahi no se que debo instalar y que no :S
<pimpam> si es facil , si no hay miles de videos por la red...
<Triviox> te juro que me va a embolar mucho reiniciar y cambiar de so cada vez que quiera jugar.. pero bueno, hasta que no aprenda un poco mas creo que no me quedará otra..
<Triviox> por ej..un juego libre similar al medal of honor..
<Triviox> no he visto ninguno!!!.. hay muchos fps.. pero todos para jugar en red..ninguno con "historia" para jugar 1 player..
<Triviox> =( todavía queda mucho camino por delante en lo que refiere a juegos en linus
<Triviox> linux**
<pimpam> quizas es la tarjeta grafica que con wine va algo mas floja, por el simple hecho de emulartelo...
<Triviox> pero no me quejo, me encanta el SO.. detesto usar win..especialmente el seven..
<Triviox> debe ser eso, mi video es de 256 pero onboard..tons no es "la gran cosa".. pero bueno, un muonline no debería requerir casi nada..
<pimpam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sdAmKISQl0
<pimpam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zncJqTVqKbE
<pimpam> 2 videos de muonline con linux , uno con fedora y otro con ubuntu 10 por lo tanto de ir va
<Triviox> entro a chequear esos videos a ver que tal..
<Triviox> con el gta san andreas tpco tuve suerte.. corrió pero sin skins (todos eran "sombras") y el sonido funcionaba solo la 1era vez que lo ejecutaba..
<Triviox> son cosas dificiles para preguntar a google :P
<Triviox> y hoy en dia casi todos los serves son re estrictos con los antihacks.. cualquier comportamiento sospechoso y pum.. se cierra el programa..
<pimpam> no te se decir nunca jugue con el ordenador a juegos
<pimpam> 1º pk tengo una grafica compartida
<pimpam> 2º pk para eso estan las consolas...
<pimpam> 3º por el habito de no hacerlo
<Triviox> pim, dejare un rato la pc..voy a ver si sigo buscando alguna forma de conf antes de irme al lado oscuro de la fuerza para jugar xD
<Triviox> jaja los juegos estan buenos :P
<pimpam> y cedega?
<Triviox> nunca lo probe
<Triviox> es de pago, no?
<Triviox> pero supongo habra serials en la vuelta xD
<pimpam> o provando de virtualizar xp en virtualbox para jugar....
<pimpam> no se hay miles opciones...
<pimpam> el plan es buscar
<pimpam> un dia de busqueda te puedes enseñar y tu puedes ayudar otro dia a otros que esten en tu misma situación...
<Triviox> probé virtualbox y virtualbox ose.. con xp y seven..y no corrió :S..
<Triviox> creo que el server lo interpreta como hacks
<Triviox> por eso me quita..
<Triviox> pim, un gusto y gracias por la onda.. tengo que salir de la pc..
<Triviox> hasta la prox
<Triviox> +
<pimpam> que miercoles de server
<Triviox> =)
<pimpam> hasta otra
<pimpam> y siento no poder ayudarte
<Triviox> jejejeje si, es que antes todos duplicaban (mos) muchos items..
<pimpam> como siempre la culpa de unos lo pagan todos
<henry__> me quiero conectar a un equipo de mi red local por medio de telnet
<henry__> me quiero conectar a un equipo de mi red local por medio de telnet...........
<henry__> hay alguien aqui?
<henry__> hay alguien aqui?
<henry__> hay alguien aqui?
<henry__> hay alguien aqui?
<henry__> hay alguien aqui?
<henry__> hay alguien aqui?
<henry__> hay alguien aqui?
<henry__> hay alguien aqui?
<Katarcis> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Katarcis> xD
<pimpam> si le abra quedao el boton enganchao
<pimpam> Xd
<Katarcis> seguro xD
<mrkcc> ??
<cagc4> hola tengo problemas con el empathy aparece como conectado al msn, la gente me ve, pero yo no veo a ningun contacto y fuera de eso la gente me escribe y yo no veo alguien me puede porfavor ayudar
<charrua> que version de empathy usas
<chasis> hola, una pregunta, alguien me podría decir que tal funciona crossover 9 en ubuntu? si va mejor que wine etc...
<mimecar> crossover es un producto comercial, tenlo en cuenta
<chasis> sisi lo sé, pero que tal va en ubu?
<mimecar> no lo he usado
<chasis> ah, vale
<chanfle> hola hola
<dimitruss> disculpen tengo una consulta como puedo ordenar archivos de forma desendente , estoy usando imagemagick y me esta uniendo imagenes pero ascendentemente como hago para que lo haga descendentemente
<dimitruss> alguien quiza sepa usar el imagemagick
<dimitruss> estoy usando el siguiente comando montage 78643_1211[49-04].jpg -tile 1x46 -geometry 256x256 /home/dimitruss/Escritorio/oso4.png
<mimecar> ¿has revisado el manual del programa?
<dimitruss> me funciona ascendentemente poniendo en vez de [49-04]   pongo * pero lo hace ascendentemente no descendentemente
<dimitruss> si pero no es precisamente del programa es mas asunto de consola
<dimitruss> osea un comando que me de una salida de archivos pero descendentemente
<mimecar> ls
<dimitruss> okey ose sera el man del ls
<dimitruss> gracias
<dimitruss> mimecar ya tengo la entrada perfecta
<dimitruss> es este comando ls -r 78643_1211*.jpg
<dimitruss> pero necesito unirlo a este otro montage 78643_1211*.jpg -tile 1x46 -geometry 256x256 /home/dimitruss/Escritorio/oso4.png
<dimitruss> alguien me puede ayudar ha hacer la tuberia
<dannyLopez> buenas
<dannyLopez> como desintalo un programa instalado por subversion
<dimitruss> un purge
<dannyLopez> dimitruss: purge la subversion o solo el paquete que instale?
<dimitruss> el paquete
<Noob> Alguien sabe si es posible usar programas para debian para abrir archivos comprimidos con contrasenya mediante fuerza bruta?
<Noob> debian/ubuntu
<dannyLopez> si quito la subversion se quita el paquete?
<dannyLopez> .O
<dannyLopez> :o
<pimpam> la bios que tengo no me detecta todos los pendrive, y la semana pasada me los detectava
<pimpam> alguien sabe a que puede ser debido?
<pimpam> como lo miro
<pimpam> hay alguien?
<chanfle> pimpam, actualiza tu BIOS
<pimpam> que digo que puede ser del pendrive
<pimpam> creo que tengo una bios 3.5
<pimpam> y otra cosa no es peligroso?
<dabor> pimpam, como sabes que es la BIOS?
<SINDE_TROLLFACE> tengo problemas con la hibernación?
<pimpam> pk si no fuera la bios , la semana pasada cuando le puse el pen no me hubiera andado....
<pimpam> pienso que es el pen....
<omikron4> pimpam: yo creo que es el pendrive... pues a mi a veces me va y cuando le da la gana no... ahora mismo me lo detecta el pc pero no si lo meto en el tdt para ver las pelis metidas dentro
<SINDE_TROLLFACE> resulta al reanudar la hibernacion toma muchisimo tiempo para tan pocos procesos abiertos
<pimpam> no si , el pendrive me lo detecta, donde no lo veo es en la bios...
<SINDE_TROLLFACE> y ademas el disco no para de leer datos 5 minutos pasados la hibernación
<SINDE_TROLLFACE> el ordenador va muy lento
<omikron4> pimpam: iguel lo llama por nombre
<SINDE_TROLLFACE> y deja de funcionar el wifi
<pimpam> no lo llama
<omikron4> mira el orden de boot para ver si esta alli
<SINDE_TROLLFACE> alguna sugerencia?
<pimpam> en el otro pen , tampoco lo llamaba
<SINDE_TROLLFACE> Tengo 3 gb de ram y 6 de SWAP
<dabor> SINDE_TROLLFACE, 6 de swap, tremenda exageración porque la swap casi no se usa
<SINDE_TROLLFACE> salvo en este caso
<dabor> SINDE_TROLLFACE, para hibernar más de 3 gb de swap no vas a necesitar
<Reisilver> basta con 1500 mg de swap
<SINDE_TROLLFACE> suele tardar 10 minutos en recuperarse de una hibernacion
<SINDE_TROLLFACE> xd
<Reisilver> la mitad de tu Ram física
<SINDE_TROLLFACE> ya, pero me sobraba hdd y...
<pimpam> 6 de swap es mucho....
<pimpam> es una swap para una supercomputadora
<m4v> dudo que una supercomputadora use swap.
<pimpam> si te sobravan haver echo un mejor uso de las particiones
<pimpam> es posible xD
<Tarrasquero> pimpam: a mejor pc menos swap
<m4v> nop, memoria swap es lenta.
<SINDE_TROLLFACE> le deje mucha swap por si era la causa del problema hombre
<pimpam> cierto hay gente que ni usa
<m4v> igual el problema cualeĺ?
<m4v> cual es*
<SINDE_TROLLFACE> mi swap suele estar a 0.0
<Tarrasquero> SINDE_TROLLFACE: una perdida de recursos
<Tarrasquero> con 1 es mas que suficiente
<SINDE_TROLLFACE> que me tarda muchisimo en recuperar, funciona lento y la tarjeta wi-fi deja de funcionar
<m4v> el exceso de swap no puedeser la causa de la lentitud.
<SINDE_TROLLFACE> antes tenía 2
<pimpam> che
#ubuntu-es 2011-02-13
<Scorpyo82> hola Katarcis
<Scorpyo82> ;)
<Katarcis> jaja scorpyo82 xD
<Scorpyo82> estoy en todos lados..
<Scorpyo82> :D
<Katarcis> eres la sombra
<Katarcis> xD
<Scorpyo82> aquí hay mucha gente... pero no habla nadie
<Scorpyo82> solo es para preguntar?
<pimpam> estaran haciendo cosas....
<Scorpyo82> hola pimpam , pero son 70 usuarios...
<Scorpyo82> jejeje
<Scorpyo82> son muchos
<Scorpyo82> hola kenami
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<kenami> o/ Scorpyo82
<xangua> de hecho es para soporte Scorpyo82
<kenami> hablasr de xubuntu es off-topic?
<pimpam> buenos mas eran en egipto
<Scorpyo82> ok
<Scorpyo82> gracias.
<kenami> ¿?
<pimpam> estais de acuerdo que ubuntu tenga unity?
<SERVER_DHCP8> estoy actualizando
<SERVER_DHCP8> el servidor
<SERVER_DHCP8> xd
<SERVER_DHCP8> ojala no falle
<GB_ubuntu> BUenas noches
<fortinero> buenas
<fortinero> se que no es el tópico, pero, alguien me puede ayudar sobre Vim?
<GB_ubuntu> hola amig@ ubunter@, necesito un poco de ayuda
<SERVER_DHCP8> lanzen la duda
<SERVER_DHCP8> si alguien sabe les va contestar
<fortinero> puedo ordenar con vim teniendo en cuenta el final de una línea en vez del principio?
<fortinero> por ejemplo por el último caracter de cada línea?
<SERVER_DHCP8> no soy experto en vim pero
<GB_ubuntu> tengo instalado ubuntu10.04 , intente instalar samba4 en mi laptop pero mientras estaba descargadolo por el sinaptyc y se le acabo la bateria, se apago  y cuando  la predi de nuevo, no reconocia el internet
<SERVER_DHCP8> no puedes hacer eso usando gedit?
<fortinero> gedit tiene un complemento para ordenar y buscar duplicados, pero que yo sepa, solo ordena por el principio de cada línea
<GB_ubuntu> aparece como qu el cable de red esta desconectado
<pimpam> pon sudo apt-get update -f
<GB_ubuntu> es la unica modificacion que hice antesde que eso sucediera
<GB_ubuntu> pimpam,  con quien es eso?
<pimpam> contigo
<GB_ubuntu> aaah.. ok
<pimpam> forzaras a una actualizacion al punto anterior
<pimpam> prueba y me dices
<GB_ubuntu> ok, pimpam
<Reisilver> oye pimpan
<pimpam> funciono¿?
<Reisilver> eres el mismo que esta en slack
<Reisilver> =?¿
<pimpam> si
<Reisilver> ok
<pimpam> estoy en varios lugares
<pimpam> y Reisilver pk preguntas?
<Reisilver> porque soy curioso
<Reisilver> joojojojojojojojojojojojoj
<ACERO> hola todos
<ACERO> hola a todos
<ACERO> buenas noches
<ACERO> como estan?
<Reisilver> hola
<davidreza> hola, alguien sabe por que Conky me produce problemas con el escritorio si tengo la opción en el editor de configuracion de Gnome de que no se muestren los iconos en el escritoiro?
<Guest690000> davidreza prueba desabilitando los iconos del escritorio desde gconf-editor
<davidreza> no, el problema es cuando los deshabilito
<Guest690000> mmmmmm
<davidreza> tengo un script que hacce que se deshabiliten y habiliten
<Guest690000> entonces desabilitalos y ejecuta conky despues de hacerlo
<davidreza> normlamente los tengo deshabilitados, entonces corrí Conky y cualquier ventana que tenga en el escritorio, si la arrastro o la muevo de lugar, deja su forma en el escritorio
<Guest690000> tienes compiz?
<davidreza> Todo funciona bien si los habilito de nuevo
<davidreza> si
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest690000> espera
<Guest690000> puedes usar el programa de fondos de pantalla de openbox
<Guest690000> deja buscar a ver si encuentro como se llama
<davidreza> ?
<davidreza> alguien sabe como arreglar el problema entre conky y compiz?
<Guest690000> davidreza no es compiz el problema
<Guest690000> davidreza es nautilus
<davidreza> mmmmm
<davidreza> pss estuve moviendole un poco al Conky
<davidreza> y al parecer no tiene problemas si le pongo own_window no
<davidreza> pero en fin.. de cualquier forma iba a cambiar mi scrip para no mostrar los iconos en el escritorio
<Guest690000> ok
<cousteau> yo tengo   own_window yes   own_window_type override
<davidreza> y tienes compiz o algo?
<cousteau> nop, pero antes lo tenia
<davidreza> mmm
<Guest690000> davidreza prueba con own_window yes own_window_transparent yes own_window_type override
<davidreza> exactamente eso es lo que tengo ahorita
<cousteau> http://ideone.com/qpQU0 -> así tengo el principio
<davidreza> y own_window_class conky
<Guest690000> mmmmmmmm
<Guest690000> q sera
<davidreza> el problema cambia, ahora cuando deshabilito los iconos del escritorio, se "cierra" conky
<Guest690000> eso
<Guest690000> tienes q ejecutar denuevo conky
<Guest690000> puedes ponerle un delay al iniciar
<Guest690000> de 15 segundos
<davidreza> pues sí, pero no es el chiste que yo deshabilite o habilite los iconos y conky se cierre
<Guest690000> davidreza simple
<Guest690000> en el script de los iconos agrega conky
<Guest690000> despues de 2 segundos
<davidreza> de cualquier forma, como el brillo de mi lap no funciona, uso unos scripts para subir/bajar el brillo mediante compiz, y resulta que cuando deshabilito los iconos del desktop, el brillo del desktop que administra compiz desaparece y se queda al maximo
<davidreza> eso que me propones Guest690000 es lo que habia pensado, pero pss como te digo, voy a cambiar el script para que en vez de que se deshabiliten los iconos, se oculten
<davidreza> pero no sé como hacerlo..
<Guest690000> mmmm ahi s pone dificil
<Guest690000> yo tampoco
<davidreza> ah ya sé
<davidreza> simplemente a la carpeta Escritorio le cambio las propiedades para que los archivos que tenga dentro, se oculten.. recursivamente, no?
<davidreza> mediante comandos, obviamente
<Guest690000> mmmmm eso podria funcionar
<davidreza> pero, hay manera de que se oculte el CONTENIDO de la carpeta, sin que se oculte la carpeta?
<meistoso> alguien con una ati 9600 y ubuntu 10.10? la cosa es que no me va la resolución a más de 800x600, alguna idea?
<Guest690000> mistoso tienes los drivers libre?
<meistoso> si
<meistoso> los privativos no la soportan ya
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest690000> probaste el comando xrandr?
<meistoso> a ver pruebo
<Guest690000> pero no solo
<Guest690000> q resolucion es la maxima para tu pantalla
<Guest690000> ?
<meistoso> Guest690000: debe ser 1280x1024 si no estoy mal
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest690000> espera
<Guest690000> voy a poner el comando
<meistoso> Resolución Máxima : 1280 x 1024 @ 60hz
<Guest690000> meistoso pon xrandr en el terminal y lo pegas en
<Guest690000> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<meistoso> http://pastebin.com/9Sx7wcWs
<meistoso> Guest690000: ahi esta
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest690000> ahora pon xrandr -s 2
<meistoso> Guest690000: esa era, muchas gracias
<Guest690000> funciono bn?
<meistoso> Guest690000: pues no me cambió la resolución, pero después de eso si pude cambiarla con el asistente de ubuntu
<meistoso> gracias
<Guest690000> aa ok
<Guest690000> denada
<Guest690000> :):)
<davidreza> Guest690000, sabes como puedo recorrer todos los archivos usando un script?
<Guest690000> como recorrer?
<davidreza> osea obtener el nombre del archivo
<cousteau> ls -R?
<cousteau> find?
<Guest690000> davidreza ahi lo dijo cousteau
<cousteau> tree?
<davidreza> =S
<davidreza> pero en el caso de ls -R me da información de más
<cousteau> qué quieres exactamente?
<meistoso> for i in directorio cat $i :P
<davidreza> lo que quiero hacer es guardar en una variable, el nombre de un archivo, luego cambiarle su nombre
<meistoso> perdon
<meistoso> for i in directorio echo $i :P
<davidreza> y en la misma variable ahora guardar el nombre del siguiente archivo
<cousteau> meistoso, para eso hacer echo *
<cousteau> meistoso, además eso no mostraría el contenido de directorio, sólo directorio
<cousteau> y falta el   ; do ... done
<Noob> algo parecido a ssh pero con entorno grafico?
<meistoso> cousteau: si claro, lo dije muy resumido
<meistoso> de hecho toca directorio/*
<meistoso> en fin
<meistoso> era una idea, mas no la sintaxis exacta
<davidreza> uffffff
<meistoso> Noob: tal vez freenx
<davidreza> echo * me funciona perfecto.. creo
<cousteau> Noob, VNC
<cousteau> "visor de escritorios remotos"
<davidreza> solo tendría que separar con espacios
<cousteau> davidreza, qué buscas exactamente?
<davidreza> tener el nombre de cada uno de los archivos, para poderles cambiar el nombre, 1 por 1
<davidreza> o a menos que pueda
<cousteau> cambiar el nombre de todos los archivos siguiendo un patrón? prueba rename
<davidreza> existir algun comando que oculte TODOS los archivos de una carpeta
<cousteau> davidreza, oculta la carpeta :P
<Guest690000> davidreza busca en el centro de softwqare, hay programas que simplifican el renombrado masivo de archivos
<davidreza> cousteau, la carpeta que quiero ocultar sería Escritorio.. eso no me oculta los archivos que estan en el escritorio
<cousteau> ah, vale
<davidreza> AUNQUE.. podría renombrarla recursivamente?
<davidreza> no, verdad?
<cousteau> sí, podrías (no haría falta hacerlo recursivamente)
<Noob> meistoso: cousteau y puede ser que el movimiento del rato se aprecie en los 2 ordenadores?
<Noob> es decir, algo en tiempo real
<cousteau> Noob, sí, con VNC
<cousteau> o el FreeNX ese (que no sé qué es exactamente, pero me parece que es similar a VNC)
<davidreza> Guest690000, pero son aplicaciones graficas? o binarios para ejecutar?
<Guest690000> graficas
<cousteau> Noob, Aplicaciones > Internet > Visor de escritorios remotos
<meistoso> Noob: si
<meistoso> para eso es mas facil configurar VNC
<davidreza> mmm, pero no me sirven, yo lo que quiero es un script para ejecutar con un atajo de teclado..
<cousteau> y tienes que configurar el otro ordenador con Sistema > Preferencias > Escritorio remoto (me parece)
<meistoso> porque freeNX esta pensado mas para algo como ssh, es decir, abre una nueva sesión y no usa una existente, normalmente
<cousteau> davidreza, renombrando los archivos se ocultarían para siemptr
<davidreza> no, porque el mismo script los renombraría de nuevo
<Noob> "Visor de escritorios remotos" es VNC?
<cousteau> Noob, sip
<meistoso> ese soporta varios protocolos creo
<Noob> ah ok, gracias, voy a investigar, gracias por el apoyo
<meistoso> pero si, entre esos el VNC
<davidreza> mmm aunque echo *  no me da los archivos ocultos..
<cousteau> meistoso, me parece que no... el Cliente Terminal Server creo que sí
<cousteau> davidreza, echo * .*
<cousteau> (hay un espacio entre * y .*)
<davidreza> sí, tiene lógica
<davidreza> tmbn me serviría ls -a
<davidreza> y tendría que ignorar los . y ..
<cousteau> pero creo que se puede configurar el nautilus para que no muestre el escritorio, nunca
<davidreza> hahaha, que me da exactamente el mismo resulta que echo * .*
<davidreza> sí, osea, actualemte tengo un script que eso hace, cambia el valor del editor de gnome, el valor show_desktop
<davidreza> si esta a true lo pone false y viceversa
<davidreza> el problema es que aparte de que me crashea el escritorio si tengo conky, tmbn al desactivar los iconos de esa forma, me quita el nivel de brillo del desktop
<cousteau> creo que sería   gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop false; killall nautilus
<davidreza> si,
<davidreza> así lo tengo
<davidreza> bueno.. parecido
<cousteau> y para volverlos a mostrar   gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop true; killall nautilus
<cousteau> no sé si eso también se carga el fondo
<cousteau> voy a probar
<davidreza> no
<cousteau> espero no liarla parda
<cousteau> adiós conky
<davidreza> ??'
<davidreza> tmbn te causó problemas? cierto?
<cousteau> cada vez que toco el nautilus muere conky
<davidreza> si
<cousteau> o desaparece
<davidreza> por eso quiero cambiar ese script
<davidreza> y en vez de deshabilitar/habilitar iconos, mejor los oculto
<cousteau> yo no lo haría; es mucha complicación
<davidreza> aparte de que no me fallaría conky, el brillo seguiría igual
<cousteau> simplemente, añade en el script que se reinicie conky si existe
<davidreza> esque de todas formas lo iba a hacer por lo del brillo de compiz
<davidreza> si desactivo los iconos, el brillo se vuelve a poner como al 200%
<cousteau> if pidof conky; then killall conky; conky
<cousteau> ; fi
<davidreza> cousteau, que valor tienes para actualizar conky?
<davidreza> 1?
<cousteau> valor de qué?
<davidreza> update_interval
<davidreza> por cierto, creo que el comando de rename me sirve
<davidreza> sólo que no entiendo como hago la perl expression
<cousteau> rename 's/.*/.&/' *   me parece
<cousteau> ehm, no
<davidreza> para que son las barras?
<davidreza> veo que en los ejemplos uno empieza con 's y otro con 'y
<cousteau> espera, que mire el manual... son expresiones regulares un poco raras
<davidreza> rename 's/*/.*' *   ?
<davidreza> o tal vez con la y
<cousteau> no, espera
<cousteau> rename 's/(.*)/.$1/' *
 * cousteau juraría que había una forma para capturar todo sin usar paréntesis
<m4v> ojo con el comando rename, es fácil sobreescribir un montón de archivos en uno solo si le errás las expresión
<cousteau> m4v, creo que no; te da error si el destino existe
<davidreza> hice una carpeta de prueba para.. probar..
<davidreza> genial, funcionó!
<cousteau> BUGS   The original "rename" did not check for the existence of target filenames, so had to be used with care.  I hope I've fixed that (Robin Barker).
<m4v> mmmh, una vuelta hice algo raro con rename y me quedó un solo archivo, no se si tira error :/
<cousteau> quizá habría sido mejor   rename 's/(.*)/.$1/' * .*   para que añada un punto más también a los ocultos
<cousteau> m4v, sí, antes de que arreglaran el bug
<davidreza> un punto mas?
<cousteau> davidreza, bah, déjalo... mientras no tengas archivos ocultos en el escritorio no pasa nada
<davidreza> esque, o TODOS estan ocultos, o TODOS estan visibles
<davidreza> pero creo que entendí tu punto
<cousteau> jaja, "mi punto"
<davidreza> ¿?
<davidreza> ah
<davidreza> hahhaa
<davidreza> pero, para descoultarlos?
<cousteau> para deshacer, sería   rename 's/\.(.*)/$1/' .*   pero eso da error por culpa de los archivos . y .. y no sé cómo evitarlo (tampoco pasa nada)
<davidreza> oh, ya veo por que
<davidreza> tmbn comienzan con punto
<cousteau> mejor   rename 's/\.(.+)/$1/' .*   así sólo da error con ..
<cousteau> no sé cómo sería para que no incluyera a "..", aunque se podría hacer algo tipo    rename 's/\.([^.].*)/$1/' .*
<cousteau> qué líooo
<davidreza> =s
<davidreza> metiendole corchetes creo que ya no le entiendo tanto haha
<cousteau> (eso desocultaría todos los archivos que empiecen por ".", un carácter que no sea ".", y 0 o más caracteres
<davidreza> supongo que lo de que no sea punto es lo de los corchetes: [^.]
<cousteau> davidreza, son "expresiones regulares"... punto significa cualquier carácter, * es "repite lo anterior 0 o más veces", [abc] significa "a", "b" o "c", [^abc] significa "cualquier carácter excepto a, b, c"
<davidreza> ahhh
<davidreza> sí, busque un poco de expresiones regulares de Perl, pero pues creo que tengo que aprender lo básico
<cousteau> "?" que el anterior carácter puede estar o no, "+" que se repite 1 o más veces... bueno, y para más info mejor google
<davidreza> y ponerlo entre parentesis, para que sirve?
<cousteau> davidreza, haz pruebas usando grep -P
<cousteau> paréntesis es para "capturar el grupo"
<davidreza> de hecho le tengo pavor a grep, porque no entendía esto haha
<cousteau> y luego puedes usar lo que había entre los paréntesis en otra parte de la expresión, usando \1, \2... (aunque rename usa $1, $2...)
<davidreza> ohh
<davidreza> y no podría ser algo como 's/\.([^.+].*)/$1/' .* ?
<davidreza> con el signo + de que se repite mas veces?
<cousteau> no... el signo + no iría dentro de [] (eso lo interpretaría literalmente como un "+")
<davidreza> ahh ok
<davidreza> y lo de la barra invertida?
<cousteau> y si pusieses [^.]+ eso significaría "uno o más caracteres que no son '.'"
<davidreza> es para que tome el punto como el string . y no como "cualquier carácter" ?
<cousteau> eso es, como . significa "cualquier carácter", para indicar explícitamente un . se pone \.
<cousteau> pero dentro de [] no hace falta
<davidreza> una secuencia de escae
<davidreza> haha, pues me acabas de decir todo
<davidreza> me funcionó con
<davidreza> 's/\.([^.]+.*)/$1/' .*
<cousteau> bueno, eso es sólo lo básico
<cousteau> pero quita el +, no hace nada ahí
<davidreza> tal como me dijiste: [^.]+
<davidreza> uno o mas caracteres que no son .
<davidreza> no que daba error con los "." y ".."?
<cousteau> en realidad lo que quieres es "un carácter que no es '.' y 0 o más caracteres cualesquiera"
<cousteau> así que [^.].*
<cousteau> \.[^.].*
<cousteau> s/\.([^.].*)/$1/
<cousteau> (las regex no son famosas por ser bonitas)
<davidreza> que es regex?
<davidreza> oh
<davidreza> regular
<davidreza> expresions
<cousteau> REGular EXpression
<davidreza> y la s, para que es?
<cousteau> Sustituir
<davidreza> wow...
<cousteau> s/.../.../ significa "sustituir ... por ..."
<davidreza> creo que hoy aprendí bastante, gracias a ti =P
<davidreza> que edad tienes?
<cousteau> también hay otros; por ejemplo rename tiene y/ABCDE/abcde/
<cousteau> ... ¿me vas a hacer echar cuentas?
<Guest690000> jajaja
<davidreza> hahaha, echar cuentas de que?
<davidreza> hahaha
<davidreza> y para qué es la y?
<cousteau> a ver, si nací en el 87... ¿en qué año estamos?
<davidreza> tienes
<davidreza> 23
<cousteau> joer qué viejuno
<davidreza> porque eres 2 años mayor que yo
<davidreza> haha
<davidreza> y estudiaste sistemas, supongo
<davidreza> ultima duda, despues de la RegEx, pondría ruta/de/carpeta/*, cierto?
<Guest690000> una pregunta
<Guest690000> como puedo quitar elementos de paginas webs en chrome?
<davidreza> mmmmm Adblock+ ?
<Guest690000> davidreza gracias :)
<davidreza> he probado AdBlock Plus en Firefox, y por lo que veo existe AdBlock+ para chrome, probablemente traiga las mismas opciones
<davidreza> de nada ;)
<cousteau> davidreza, sí, me parece que sí
<davidreza> ok, muchas gracias cousteau
<davidreza> por cierto, como cambio el icono de mi carpeta Escritorio? despues de haberla ocultado y al desocultarla, ya no tiene el mismo icono morado de Escritorio.. ahora es como una carpeta normal
<cousteau> ehm...
<cousteau> prueba con   xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update
<davidreza> nada..
<cousteau> bueno... supongo que después de reiniciar volverá a la normalidad
<davidreza> esperemos
<davidreza> por cierto, el comando con ruta/de/carpeta/*
<davidreza> no me funciona
<davidreza> lo que intenta es renombrar a
<davidreza> .ruta/de/carpeta/*
<davidreza> que de suerte, intente desde la raiz, si no, ya me hubiese ocultado
<davidreza> casi todo el sistema
<cousteau> davidreza, vale... en el script, haz   cd ~/Escritorio; rename 's/...../' *
<cousteau> en vez de poner la ruta, pones primero `cd ruta` y luego el comando sin la ruta
<Guest690000> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<davidreza> ok
<davidreza> una duda, es lo mismo poner un comando entre $() que ponerlo entre ${} al hacer un script?
<Guest690000> Katarcis
<Katarcis> tell me
<Guest690000> nothing xD
<Katarcis> xD
<storytellerxD> hola gente alguien podria ayudarme? tengo un problema con mi sonido cuando lo pongo en 5.1 se escucha como sucio y ya nose q hacer
<Katarcis> a que te refieres con ponerlo en 5.1 :O
<r0z4> Hola la informacion de esta pagina me parece interesante http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/3838 es correcta? o alguien me podria dar un link donde venga mas explicado?
<storytellerxD> katarcis me refiero a que en propiedades de sonido pongo sonido surround 5.1 output stereo
<storytellerxD> y me suena como sucio el sonido
<Katarcis> r0z4 lo que dice el usuario SapoDriLo  en el post es cierto
<storytellerxD> pero si lo dejo simplemente en estereo funciona biien pero no con la calidad de un 5.1
<Katarcis> update actualiza los repositorios y paquetes disponibles y upgrade actualiza lo que necesita ser actualizado
<storytellerxD> osea
<storytellerxD> activo los repositorios beta
<m4v> !manurl apt-get
<kubot> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/es/man8/apt-get.8.html
<storytellerxD> y actualizo?
<storytellerxD> no puede ser q instale el wine y se me desconfiguro algo?
<m4v> r0z4: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/es/man8/apt-get.8.html
<Katarcis> storytellerxD, pues intenta otros que te den la calidad que deceas
<Katarcis> hay bastantes
<storytellerxD> si pero ninguno de los 5.1 me funciona bien
<storytellerxD> por ende si pongo otro ni es 5.1
<r0z4> Muchas gracias por responder, y por el link
<storytellerxD> es por drivers? algo mal q hice? o simplemente tengo q esperar a q se arregle
<storytellerxD> ??
<Katarcis> y si tienes 5 bafles y subwoofer?
<Guest690000> storytellerxD wine se esta ejecutando ahora?
<storytellerxD> me fije en los procesos y parece q no
<Guest690000> mmm
<storytellerxD> lo raro esk cuando recien instale ubuntu 10.10
<storytellerxD> me funcionaba de lujo el  5.1
<storytellerxD> actualize y ya no
<storytellerxD> de hecho solo instale el wine el flash y los plugins mp3 nada mas
<Guest690000> q raro
<storytellerxD> se me acaban las ideas
<Katarcis> y los 4.1 que tal te suenan
<storytellerxD> aver checkeo
<storytellerxD> mal
<Guest690000> storytellerxD abre un terminal
<storytellerxD> mm
<storytellerxD> ok
<storytellerxD> listo
<Guest690000> storytellerxD y pon
<Guest690000> storytellerxD sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/unstable
<storytellerxD> listo
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest690000> y ahora
<Guest690000> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<storytellerxD> ta instalando
<Guest690000> ok
<storytellerxD> oye amigo enserio gracias por la ayuda
<storytellerxD> gente como uds que nos ayudan a los que estamos aprendiendo la verdad se pasan =)
<Guest690000> storytellerxD denada
<Guest690000> storytellerxD esperemos q funcione
<Katarcis> Guest690000,  ojala para que no nos hagas quedar mal
<Katarcis> jajaaj
<Guest690000> XD
<storytellerxD> si puede q funcione o no pero estas intentando =)
<storytellerxD> jajaja
<storytellerxD> ojala
<Guest690000> jajajaja
<storytellerxD> es feo usar la pc con un sonido sucio jajaja encima yo hago edicion de sonido
<storytellerxD> pff
<Guest690000> edicion de sonido, o produccion musical?
<storytellerxD> produccion musical
<storytellerxD> mucho cubase teclado midi
<storytellerxD> hago bases de rap actualmente
<Guest690000> aaa ok
<Katarcis> yo hize una base de rap en mis delirios de DJ
<storytellerxD> ok parece q se actualizo
<Guest690000> yo no puedo usar bn el fl studio en linux
<Katarcis> te muestro? xD
<storytellerxD> claro compa
<storytellerxD> per
<storytellerxD> tengo q reiniciar?
<Guest690000> Katarcis no gracias XDDDDDD
<Guest690000> storytellerxD si
<Katarcis> jaja Guest690000  no le dije a ud
<Katarcis> jajaaj
<storytellerxD> ok entro y hablo aca
<Guest690000> ok
<Katarcis> storytellerxD, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VV_NfxKTvk
<storytellerxD> dame un seg reinicio y me pasas de nuevo amigo
<Katarcis> bueno
<Katarcis> dale
<Katarcis> Guest690000, ojala y le prenta el pc
<Katarcis> jajajaja
<Guest690000> XDDD
<Guest690000> a formatear
<Guest690000> jajaja
<Guest690000> KAtarcis ese video es en winbugs?
<Katarcis> si.. yo la hice pero el video lo hizo un amigo en bugdows xD
<Guest690000> aaa ok
<Guest690000> esta wena
<Katarcis> xD
<Katarcis> eso fue cuando tenia delirios de dj
<Guest690000> jajajajj
<Katarcis> y como estudie musica clasica aprobeche y sake eso con una cancion clasica
<Katarcis> el piano que suena ahi
<Guest690000> lo hiciste tocando, o poniendo notas?
<Katarcis> con una partitura y digitando
<Katarcis> no tengo piano
<Katarcis> toco guitarra xD
<storytellerxD> VOLVI
<Katarcis> ve.. si le prendio
<storytellerxD> mmm
<Katarcis> jjeej
<storytellerxD> no no funciona
<Guest690000> funciono?
<storytellerxD> puse
<storytellerxD> 7.1
<Guest690000> pfffff
<storytellerxD> y ahora creo q si
<storytellerxD> q se joda
<storytellerxD> q quede en 7.
<storytellerxD> xD
<storytellerxD> voy a checkear
<Katarcis> Guest690000, vez nos haces quedar mal
<Katarcis> xD
<Katarcis> storytellerxD, ahora si http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VV_NfxKTvk
<Guest690000> Katarcis entonces ayudalo tu :c
<Katarcis> no soy muy bueno con ese aspecto.. de hecho no eh logrado hacer funcar el micro
<Katarcis> xD
<Guest690000> ja
<storytellerxD> ya la checkeo aver
<storytellerxD> suena
<storytellerxD> muy bien
<storytellerxD> q plugins usas
<Katarcis> jaja con los que vino el FL
<storytellerxD> guest y katarcis tienen msn
<storytellerxD> ?
<Katarcis> yo si
<storytellerxD> mira sonaria muxo muxo muxo mejor si bajaras unos buenos plugins
<Guest690000> si pero es privado
<storytellerxD> unos buenos midis
<storytellerxD> si quieres obvio guest no hay problema =)
<storytellerxD> yo uso en windows el cubase
<Guest690000> ;)
<Katarcis> si quieres te doy mi gmail
<storytellerxD> y la verdad los midis me pesan como 8gb
<storytellerxD> guest
<storytellerxD> decime si esto tiene sentido para vos
<storytellerxD> ALSA Plug-in plugin container
<storytellerxD> me aparece para subirle el sonido
<storytellerxD> eso me aparecio un par de veces pero derrepente no aparece mas
<Katarcis> alsa es el viejo controlador creo
<Guest690000> mmmm
<Katarcis> ahora es pulseaudio
<Guest690000> en ese caso
<Katarcis> quiza regresando al alsa se te oye bien
<storytellerxD> y podria ser eso lo q tengo mal?
<storytellerxD> es decir
<storytellerxD> quisas tengo los 2
<storytellerxD> y tendria q sacar 1
<Guest690000> si pero ni idea como se hace
<Guest690000> y no quiero arruinar tu pc
<Guest690000> :S
<storytellerxD> jajaja no la arruinas amigo
<Katarcis> yo lo hize una vez
<storytellerxD> lo mucho q puedo hacer es formatear
<storytellerxD> XD
<Guest690000> jajaj
<Guest690000> si pero es una joda
<storytellerxD> jajaja estoy acostumbrado soy tecnico de pc
<Guest690000> bueno con un buen internet no tanto
<storytellerxD> obviamente windows
<storytellerxD> no caso un fulbol en linu
<storytellerxD> xD
<Guest690000> jajaja
<storytellerxD> jaja
<storytellerxD> miren
<storytellerxD> cada vez q me aparece eso de alsa
<storytellerxD> me funciona bien en 5.1
<storytellerxD> cuando se va el alsa
<Katarcis> storytellerxD, http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010/11/quitar-pulseaudio-reinstalar-alsa.html
<storytellerxD> me aparece muy feo el sonido
<storytellerxD> upa va a explotar mi pc
<storytellerxD> upa parece bien complicadito
<storytellerxD> empiezo
<Katarcis> es sencillo
<Katarcis> copy n paste codigos
<Katarcis> xD
<storytellerxD> cuando pongo
<storytellerxD> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest690000> <Katarcis> jajajaja iba a poner lo mismo
<storytellerxD> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<storytellerxD> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<storytellerxD> xD
<Guest690000> <storytellerxD> alomejor estas instalando un programa
<Guest690000> <storytellerxD> o tienes el gestor de paquetes abierto
<storytellerxD> si es verdad tenia el synaptic abierto
<storytellerxD> q grandes q son
<Guest690000> jajaa
<Katarcis> jaja
<storytellerxD> se dan cuenta
<storytellerxD> soy un newbie
<storytellerxD> xD
<Guest690000> ni tanto
<Guest690000> xD
<storytellerxD> Y TENGO OTRO PROBLEMA
<storytellerxD> yo juego wow
<Katarcis> aveces me pasa pero si me toca eliminar /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<storytellerxD> y lei una guia q dice q se puede correr 99%
<storytellerxD> lo hize correr y es fluido y perfecto
<Katarcis> Greyshadow, si ni tanto.. otros que ni la terminal la abren
<Katarcis> xd
<storytellerxD> pero el video me aparece invertido
<Guest690000> <storytellerxD> como????
<storytellerxD> bue esk tampoco soy tan bobo jaja
<storytellerxD> claro instale el wow
<Katarcis> invertido? :O
<Guest690000> a mi me salia perfecto
<storytellerxD> lo abri con wine
<storytellerxD> y me sale invertido
<storytellerxD> te muestro una screen?
<storytellerxD> es increible
<Guest690000> mmm eso si q es raro
<Guest690000> ok
<Katarcis> te tocara pegar una silla en el techo
<Katarcis> xD
<Guest690000> jaja
<storytellerxD> se van a cagar de risa
<storytellerxD> jajajaja
<storytellerxD> LOL
<storytellerxD> -.-
<storytellerxD> AHORA SE VE PERFECTO
<Katarcis> storytellerxD,  de dode eres?
<storytellerxD> jjaja
<storytellerxD> de argentino bro tu?
<Katarcis> jajaja te hizo quedar mal xD
<Katarcis> colombia
<storytellerxD> toy acostumbrado a quedar como un zoperutano
<storytellerxD> mmm  andrea rincon
<storytellerxD> 0_O
<Katarcis> xD
<Katarcis> mamasita
<storytellerxD> jajaja aguante colombia
<storytellerxD> tu guest de donde eres?
<storytellerxD> te voy a llamar unknown
<Katarcis> xD
<Katarcis> es español
<storytellerxD> q cosa?
<Katarcis> guest
<Guest690000> Katarcis que mentira mas grande
<Guest690000> XD
<storytellerxD> katarcis cuando valla a colombia me la presentas a andreita?
<Katarcis> xD
<Katarcis> storytellerxD, hagale
<storytellerxD> defini hagale
<Katarcis> Guest690000, entonces de donde?
<Katarcis> hagale
<Katarcis> listo
<Katarcis> ok
<Katarcis> si
<Katarcis> xD
<storytellerxD> jaja
<Guest690000> de chile
<Guest690000> Katarcis jajajaja te dejaron sin voz
<storytellerxD> epa tenemos nuestras diferencias pero YO? PERSONALMENTE XENOFILICO =D
<Guest690000> jajajaja
<storytellerxD> aguante la diferencia papa
<Katarcis> ya me regañaron
<Guest690000> Katarcis ahora si
<Katarcis> vamonos para offtopic
<Guest690000> jajajajajaja
<Katarcis> xD
<Katarcis> jajajajaja
<Katarcis> desterrados
<storytellerxD> jaja
<storytellerxD> miern
<storytellerxD> puse
<storytellerxD> sudo apt-get install esound esound-clients esound-common libesd-alsa0 alsa-base alsa-tools alsa-utils alsa-oss linux-sound-base python-alsaaudio gnome-media libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<storytellerxD> me tiro un error
<storytellerxD> l paquete libesd-alsa0 no está disponible, pero algún otro paquete hace referencia
<storytellerxD> a él. Esto puede significar que el paquete falta, está obsoleto o sólo se
<storytellerxD> encuentra disponible desde alguna otra fuente
<Guest690000> omite ese paquete
<Guest690000> borra solo ese
<Guest690000> de la linea
<storytellerxD> no entendi
<Katarcis> osea
<storytellerxD> Procesando disparadores para python-support ...
<storytellerxD> Procesando disparadores para libc-bin ...
<storytellerxD> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<storytellerxD> storyteller@storyteller-linux:~$ sudo apt-get install esound esound-clients esound-common libesd-alsa0 alsa-base alsa-tools alsa-utils alsa-oss linux-sound-base python-alsaaudio gnome-media libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<Katarcis> sudo apt-get install esound esound-clients esound-common  alsa-base alsa-tools alsa-utils alsa-oss linux-sound-base python-alsaaudio gnome-media libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<storytellerxD> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<storytellerxD> Creando árbol de dependencias
<Guest690000> quedaria asi sudo apt-get install esound esound-clients esound-common  alsa-base alsa-tools alsa-utils alsa-oss linux-sound-base python-alsaaudio gnome-media libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<storytellerxD> listo
<storytellerxD> anda desinstaland
<Katarcis> de hecho esta instalando
<Katarcis> xD
<storytellerxD> bueno eso
<storytellerxD> jaja
<storytellerxD> listo
<storytellerxD> ahora este
<storytellerxD> sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2 13/02/11 03:17:03
<storytellerxD> no?
<storytellerxD> E: Operación inválida: reinstall
<Katarcis> mira
<Katarcis> cambia re instal por remove.. y luego con el mismo codigo camiar remove por install :P
<storytellerxD> sudo aptitude --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<Katarcis> tienes que cambiar aptitude por apt-get
<storytellerxD> si si
<storytellerxD> sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<Katarcis> si
<Katarcis> y luego con install
<storytellerxD> sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<storytellerxD> ops
<storytellerxD> : No se ha podido localizar el paquete linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.35-25-generic
<storytellerxD> E: No se puede encontrar ningún paquete por la expresión de registro «linux-ubun
<Katarcis> mañana te ayudo por el skype
<Katarcis> adios
<storytellerxD> lol
<Katarcis> vale?
<storytellerxD> ok
<Katarcis> bye
<fosco_> buenas
<jorge4> guenas
<angeljota> hola
<jorge4> tomando cafe pas pabilarme
<jorge4> por que tengo un cacao mental de leer howtos pa configurar Amanda
<angeljota> hola
<angeljota> hola
<lcn> holas
<angeljota> he ejecutado esta linea en la consola, supuestamente para acelerar la grafica y no tenga parones flash. sudo mkdir /etc/adobe && echo OverrideGPUValidation=true|sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg como desago el cambio?
<angeljota> porque no funciona
<angeljota> los videos flash se me siguen atrancando cuando activos todos lo efectos visuales
<lcn> fijate dentro de /etc/adobe
<lcn> tenes q tener algun fichero el cual se genero con esa linea
<angeljota> voy a mirar
<lcn> creeria que eliminando eso ya esta
<lcn> q navegador usas?
<angeljota> firefox
<lcn> flash? flashplugin-nonfree?
<angeljota> despues de eliminar el archivo tengo que reiniciar el sistema o algun servicio?
<lcn> si seguramente, las x aunq sea
<lcn> el sismte no creo
<lcn> *sistema
<lcn> yo probe una vez esa linea, era similar no exacta, y ni se entero flash
<angeljota> estoy en interface grafica... como reinicio la x sin cerrar la interface? se puede?
<lcn> no, si reinicias las x, reinicias las graficas, es lo mismo
<angeljota> me refiero que la x te refieres a xserver?
<lcn> tenes gdm3 no?
<angeljota> la interface grafica
<angeljota> no se lo que es
<lcn> sabes entrar a las tty?
<angeljota> se que son las terminales. pero no se entrar
<lcn> hace mas facil
<mimecar> control + alt + f1
<lcn> reinicia la pc y listo :D
<fosco_> angeljota: con borrar el archivo es suficente
<mimecar> o lanzando gnome-terminal
<lcn> te vas a complicar sin necesidad
<fosco_> para reiniciar el entorno grafico simplemente cierra sesion
<lcn> no no una cosa es gnome-terminal (emulador) y otra una tty
<mimecar> lcn: hacen lo mismo
<lcn> pero no lo son
<mimecar> y?, hacen lo mismo
<lcn> y para por ej hacer /etc/init.d/gdm3 stop
<lcn> un auto y una moto hacen los mismo
<lcn> podes circular
<lcn> son lo mismo?
<mimecar> ubuntu no usa GDM2 ?
<lcn> evidentemente no
<lcn> no se que usa ubuntu
<lcn> por eso le pregunte
<angeljota> ups
<fosco_> lcn: independientemente de que sean lo mismo o no, no necesita hacer lo q dices
<lcn> ok
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<fosco_> nas abuelete
<erAbuelo> ;)
<angeljota> esto... pulsando ctrl+alt+f1 se me quedo la pantalla en negro
<mimecar> angeljota: eso es una consola
<lcn> hace lo mismo pero con f7 para volver a las x
<fosco_> angeljota: si, eso ocurre cuando tu sistema no soporta el modo frame buffer
<angeljota> ah
<angeljota> vale
<angeljota> f7
<erAbuelo> alt+f7
<lcn> ctrl + alt + f7
<fosco_> pero no necesitas salir del entorno grafico para nada
<fosco_> simplemente cierra sesion si quieres reiniciarlo (que no lo necesitas)
<angeljota> pero la terminal estaba en negro no me aparecia nada ni login ni nada
<lcn> fosco no se usan las tty en ubuntu eh?
<fosco_> <fosco_> angeljota: si, eso ocurre cuando tu sistema no soporta el modo frame buffer
<fosco_> lcn: para un uso normal nunca son necesarias
<fosco_> pero están, si no puede acceder a ellas es q el frame buffer no le funciona
<lcn> y si necesita por ej instalar el driver de nvidia corriendo el run, porq module-assistant no le funciono?
<lcn> no se puede hacer desde x eso
<erAbuelo> esa no es la filosofia ubuntu
<fosco_> lcn: el driver de nvidia está en el gestor de paquetes y no necesita salir de las X para instalarse
<angeljota> he instalado los drivers de nvida
<lcn> ha okas
<angeljota> bueno parece que para ver flash a pantalla completa tendre que desactivar los efectos visuales
<angeljota> de las ventanas
<angeljota> la verdad es que no me importa mucho
<fosco_> generalmente desactivar los efectos no tiene mucho efecto sobre el flash
<fosco_> pero puedes comprobarlo facilmente
<fosco_> pulsa alt+f2 y escribe metacity --replace
<fosco_> eso desactivará los efectos
<angeljota> lo he provado y con los efectos visuales activados los flash a pantalla completa van a saltos
<fosco_> pon un video flash a pantalla completa y seguramente seguirá dando saltos
<angeljota> no lo efectos visuales desactivados no
<fosco_> pues entonces en tu casi sí que afecta
<erAbuelo> xDDD
<fosco_> caso*
<angeljota> lo que no se es si sera por alguna configuracion especifica necesaria para graficas nvidia
<angeljota> por eso prove lo de GPUOverride
<fosco_> posiblemente algun efecto en concreto está interfiriendo, en mi caso con nvidia veo igual (de mal) los flash con efectos y sin efectos
<angeljota> me ausento un momento
<mimecar> fosco_: con lo bien que funciona flash en linux :P
<fosco_> mimecar: sí, una maravilla de la programación
<mimecar> afortunadamente los vídeos se pueden ver con vlc
<fosco_> yo uso minitube siempre q puedo
<erAbuelo> conoceis qvd ?
<t0ken_> alguien en el canal?
<erAbuelo> no
<t0ken_> tengo una acer aspire con ubuntu 10.10 y detecta la bateria es bat1 pero mi problema es que siempre muestar que esta cargada aunque tenga solamente la mitad de carga
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<t0ken_> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<t0ken_> si mimecar
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si tu modelo de portatil tiene alguna incompatiblidad?
<t0ken_> como incompatibilidad?
<mimecar> que no funcione bien al leer la carga de la batería
<t0ken_> el unico problema que me ah dado ubuntu con mi laptop es solo si muestra la carga
<t0ken_> cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info  con este comando me mostro bat1
<mimecar> en el indicador de batería del panel de gnome sale mal?
<t0ken_> sale bien solo que siempre dice bateria cargada
<mimecar> incluso cuando no está conectado a la luz?
<t0ken_> si aunque no este conectada ala luz
<mimecar> la batería normalmente llega hasta el 96%, nunca lo tienes al 100%
<t0ken_> aja
<t0ken_>  solo que siempre aunque ya este por apagarce dice que esta cargada
<mimecar> no se me ocurre que puede fallar
<t0ken_> no eh encontrado nada en la web por eso recurro austedes que exponen problemas y soluciones aqui
<mimecar> pregunta más tarde, puede ser que alguien lo sepa
<t0ken_> ok gracias por tu atencion :)
<fzeta> re equipo :)
<avernos> todas las DDR2 son SDRAM ?
<cousteau> aaaah!! no! no me gustan las ddr2-sdram! me recuerdan a mi proyecto!
<avernoso> porque?
<avernoso> puedes ayudarme con la ram? no logro averiguar el problema de mi placa base con los modulos ram.. aunque acabo de encontrar una discrepancia, pero no la entiendo
<r0z4> Hola a todos, alguien podria ayudarme, es que  tengo instalado amsn, y despues de instalar kopete no me abre amsn
<avernos> cousteau, tengo un modulo de memoria Buffalo D2U800C-2G/BJ que si funciona y otro modulo de kingston ValueRAM KVR800D2N6/2G  que no funciona ( probado en la tienda, en otra pc si funcionaba)
<avernos> tengo una placa base de ASROCK Aliven570SLI-eSATA2
<avernos> veo discrepancias en la latencia de la memoria ram, pero no entiendo muy bien cual es el problema, o como averiguar que latencia necesita mi placa base para funcionar
<charrua> r0z4 si usas la misma cuenta se desactiva en un cliente para activarse en otro
<r0z4> charrua mmm  no es ese mi problema, lo que sucede esque amsn no me carga
<charrua> ahh ok
<r0z4> aparece la ventana de amsn y luego desaparece
<null-1> Hola
<charrua> pero no debe de tener que ver con que este kopete
<null-1> hay un comando en linux para descargar archivos, pero no me acuerdo su nombre, es como es ftp...
<null-1> algo como get..
<r0z4> si le doy amsn desde la consola ($ amsn) me manda un error falllo de segmentacion
<r0z4> null-1 e wget
<null-1> gracias r0z4
<blozzter> hola, alguno de ustedes usa o ha usado el ubuntu 10.04??
<charrua> wget
<colo> blozzter, si
<blozzter> colo, y luego de instalarlo no tuviste problemas con la resolucion de pantalla?
<colo> en la eee701 no, en la pc instale los privativos nvidia y anda joya
<blozzter> colo, estás??
<blozzter> se me habia ido la conexion :P
<colo> si
<blozzter> ok, verás, instale el ubuntu 10.04 y la unica resolucion disponible q tengo es la de 800x600
<blozzter> =S
<blozzter> cual será el problema??
<colo> blozzter, si alguien te lee y tiene ganas, seguramente te lo podran solucionar, mis conocimientos son muy basicos: prueba-error.
<blozzter> ok, porque la verdad he buscado mucho y no lo logro solucionar
<blozzter> está algo apagado este chat >.<
<colo> blozzter, instalaste diver privativos ?
<cousteau> ¿Conocéis algún OCR que sea capaz de reconocer texto escrito a mano y escaneado? (en mayúsculas)
 * cousteau prueba tesseract
<antonio_> wenas
<antonio_> alguien entiende de wubi?
<trasier> hola
<Katarcis> Hi
<trasier> tengo un problema después de instalar las actualizaciones
<Katarcis> que pasa
<trasier> se me ha bloqueado el pc mientras actualizaba y ahora algunas cosas no me van bien
<trasier> hay alguna forma de reinstalar esas mismas actualizaciones?
<Katarcis> y si actualizas de nuevo?
<trasier> mire en el gestor de actualizaciones, pero no me sale nada
<cousteau> ...definitivamente, tesseract no me vale
<trasier> por lo que no se como volver a instalar las mismas actualizaciones..
<Katarcis> sabes actualizar por terminal?
<cousteau> trasier, a lo mejor el comando mágico   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cousteau> o   sudo apt-get install -f
<trasier> pruebo el comando mágico, gracias
<Katarcis> cousteau xd si que es magico
<Katarcis> voto por install -f
<trasier> el primero no hace nada
<trasier> el segundo: 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<antonio_> alguien me ayuda con wubi?
<antonio_> me kede corto al instalar ubuntu con el wubi
<Katarcis> porque?
<Katarcis> traiser que cosas no te van?
<trasier> los vídeos de youtube, se me bloquean
<trasier> de momento, es lo único que vi
<Katarcis> que navegador usas
<trasier> el firefox
<trasier> reinstalé el paquete de flash player
<trasier> ahora creo va bien
<trasier> gracias ^^
<antonio_> alguien me ayuda a mi? xD
<ivedci89-desktop> a ver que te pasa antonio...
<ivedci89-desktop> antonio_
<antonio_> k me kede corto al instalar ubuntu con el wubi
<ivedci89-desktop> explicate antonio.. cómo que te quedaste corto?
<mimecar> corto en que sentido?
<antonio_> en capacidad del disco virtual
<ivedci89-desktop> la Swap?
<antonio_> al instalar con wubi el ubuntu
<mimecar> dentro de wubi no se si podrás cambiarlo
<antonio_> no eso ya lo mire y solo me deja desinstalar
<mimecar> entonces guarda tus datos personales y reinstala
<antonio_> y ya meti bastantes cosas y no kiero reinstalar
<trasier> un saludo :)
<antonio_> xDDD
<mimecar> si fuera una instalación normal no tendrías ese problema
<ivedci89-desktop> entra con un live CD y redimenciona las particiones con "sistema-->administracion-->GParted"
<ivedci89-desktop> antonio_
<antonio_> pero si es 1 minilatop xD
<ivedci89-desktop> con dos o tres gigas de SWAP es mas que suficiente si tienes un giga o más de RAM
<mimecar> antonio_: cuanto espacio tiene cada partición
<ivedci89-desktop> entonces con un live_USB... puedes crearlo desde tu propio ubuntu antonio_
<antonio_> yo al instalar con wubi elegi 17 gb
<mimecar> con 17 GB te has quedado sin espacio???
<ivedci89-desktop> Sistema-->Administracion-->Creador de discos de arranque
<antonio_> ok
<antonio_> ps si xD sin espacio me kede xD
<mimecar> con ese espacio es muy complicado llenar el sistema
<antonio_> 2 o 3 descargas y adios xD
<mimecar> ...
<ivedci89-desktop> entonces tu pendriver pasara a funcionar como una compactera con el live CD insertado, encima podras guardar cambios en el live CD
<mimecar> define "2 o 3 descargas"
<mimecar> ivedci89-desktop: con el espacio que tiene es imposible quedarse sin espacio
<antonio_> pues juegos tamaño dvd xD
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> antonio_: copialos a otro disco
<mimecar> cualquier disco se llena si descargas DVD's
<antonio_> no tengo particion
<antonio_> el wubi me crea 1 unidad virtual dentro de windows
<mimecar> entonces o borras juegos o esperas a tener espacio en otro disco
<ivedci89-desktop> mimecar: es cierto pero si tiene menos de 600MB de swap puede andar lento a veces.
<mimecar> si, pero es un problema de disco lleno por descargar dvd's
<antonio_> ya por eso kiero ampliar si reinstalar xD
<mimecar> si wubi solo te deja desinstalar no puedes hacer nada mas
<ivedci89-desktop> antonio... mi consejo, comprate un disco duro de unos 500GB, ponelo en ext4 (455GB) y el resto de swap.... montalo con herramienta de configuracion NTFS... y ya está....
<antonio_> ok
<ivedci89-desktop> asi ah me equivoque... no hace falta el herramienta de configuracion NTFS
<antonio_> weno reinstalo xD
<ivedci89-desktop> claro...
<mimecar> antonio_: te pasará lo mismo de nuevo
<antonio_> no reinstalo pillando mas disco
<mimecar> da igual, llegará un momento que te pasará lo mismo
<mimecar> si llevas 17 GB con un par de juegos...
<tkw-one> tengo una duda basica de informatica... si yo tengo la palabra NOMBRE y el numero 123456 ... entonces cuantos bits, bytes me ocupara en una variable??
<mimecar> depende de la codificación que uses
<tkw-one> supongamos que uso int para el numero y char para la palabra
<ivedci89-desktop> antonio_ te estoy pasando un par de imagenes de pantalla, para que veas como tengo mi PC distribuido el espacio... (son imagenes del GParted)
<antonio_> ok
<antonio_> por donde? xD
<mimecar> 1 byte puede almacenar hasta 65535 valores
<tkw-one> eso quiere decir que puedo poner un numero entre 0 y 65535 por cada byte??
<mimecar> en 1 byte si
<ivedci89-desktop> tkw-one: con int 123456 tendras que usar variable de 16bits y para la palabra un vectorcito de siete char... te alcanza...
<ivedci89-desktop> 16bits=1byte
<ivedci89-desktop> 16bits=2byte
<mimecar> eso si
<ivedci89-desktop> *
<ivedci89-desktop> antonio_ el archivo
<antonio_> cual?
<tkw-one> ivedci89-desktop: lo que no entiendo es como se calcula o lo que usteed me acaba de decir?
<mimecar> tkw-one: lee a cuantos bytes corresponde un int y un char
<ivedci89-desktop> con un byte (8bits) puedes almacenar (2^8) numeros diferentes incluidos el cero... entonces seran (solo en enteros positivos incluyendo el cero) ((2^8)-1)
<ivedci89-desktop> 0 a 255 con un byte
<erUSUL> int = 32 bits
<mimecar> erUSUL: depende de la arquitectura
<tkw-one> por ultimo, cuando se habla de operciones con bits a que se refiere??
<mimecar> tkw-one: ¿has buscado información antes?
<erUSUL> ya; pongamonos en elcaso comun de x86-32 bits ;P
<ivedci89-desktop> tkw-one: debes prestar atencion en clases de informatica... :)
<tkw-one> mimecar: yo estoy siguiendo un cd-programacion c/c++ pero hay cosas que se me escapan.
<tkw-one> en fin, para que se opera a nivel de bits, si uno puede pasar cualquier valor a cadena (char) y asi leerlo letra por letra o numero por numero o posicion por posicion???
<mimecar> no es necesario conocer cuantos bits ocupa
<mimecar> tkw-one: pero eso no es nada eficiente
<mimecar> que se opere a nivel de bit no implica que tengas que hacerlo
<ivedci89-desktop> ya estan hechas las funciones para operacion no es necesario que lo hagas vos...
<tkw-one> ivedci89-desktop: jaja, saber cuesta mucho, y yo se nada... por otro lado las operacones a nivel de bits es igual a operar cadenas o no??
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> no te hace falta trabajar a nivel de bit para programar
<tkw-one> ok, yo me he creado un scrip en bash que parece mas una mini aplicacion que otra cosa... la pregunta es como llamo un scrip desde otro scrip y sin que se trunque la ejecucion, o sea que siempre quede dentro del scrip inicial o manager???
<mimecar> tkw-one: está relacionado eso con C?
<tkw-one> mimecar: aprovecho para exprimirles el jugo cerebral ya que estan en disposicion.. nada mas.
<mimecar> si cambias de tema de forma aleatoria ....
<colo> alguien sabe si la LaserJet Pro P1100 es compatible en ubuntu 10.04
<erUSUL> colo: mira en linuxprinting.org
<colo> erUSUL, qracias
<Katarcis> como hago para ejecutar programas de otro usuario en mi pc?
<mimecar> que es lo que quieres hacer Katarcis?
<Katarcis> tengo dos usuarios el personal y otro para pruebas y cosas asi, pero como hago por ejemplo para ejecutar un programa que instale en mi usuario personal en el de pruebas para no instalarlo de nuevo
<mimecar> ¿como lo instalastes?
<Katarcis> normal..
<Katarcis> apt-get install
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> esos programas son para todos los usuarios
<mimecar> no tienes que hacer nada
<lui> holaaaaaaa!!!
<Tarrasquero> nas
<lui> como les va, les cuento... tengo Xubuntu (pero en el chat de xub nunca hay nadie jejeje) y mi amigo tiene XP, estamos en la red.. el puede acceder a mi carpeta compartida, pero yo no tengo idea de donde tengo que ir para acceder a la suyaa...
<Tarrasquero> lui: instalaste samba?
<lui> instale todo lo que se llamaba SAMBA del synaptic :P
<lui> en aplicaioens-red tengo uno q dice SAMBA pero es solo para elgir q carpetas COMPARTIR
<lui> pero... como accedo a la otra pc???..
<lui> lei por ahi que en ubuntu vas a lugares-red y ahi te aparecen... pero yo en xubuntu voy a lugares y no dice RED  jejej
<Tarrasquero> pues deve ser así pero no usé samba nunca
<lui> alguien me puede ayudar?!?!?!? :(
<mimecar> no he usado xubuntu
<Tarrasquero> lui: quizas con man samb
<Tarrasquero> man samba
<mimecar> si usaras nautilus sería un poco más sencillo
<lui> y si lo instalo???...
<mimecar> cuando lo tengas instalado (con parte ed gnome)
<mimecar> smb://ip
<mimecar> para entrar
<cousteau> lui, en qué estás?
<cousteau> ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu...
<Tarrasquero> cousteau: xuç
<cousteau> ay
<cousteau> con lo bonico que es lubuntu
<lui> AHHHH
<Theluxer> hola gente 1 consulta no puedo hacer funcionar mi microfono xD
<lui> ya se como lo hiceeeeeeeee
<lui> xubuntu no trae naitilus
<lui> pero trae GIGOLO
<lui> cuando mensionaste lo de smb://ip... me acorde
<lui> asi que ya pude conectarme desde GIGOLO
<lui> gracias muchachos :D
<Tarrasquero> Theluxer: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils && alsamixer
<lui> aguante el software libre carajo!!
<lui> y viva peron!!
<cousteau> xubuntu no usaba thunar?
<lui> sisisi
<lui> pero gigolo
<lui> es un programa q viene para coenctarse a las unidades, ya sea montar discos, o recursos compartidos
<lui> una vez "montados" o conectados.. recien lo abris con thunar
<cousteau> ah, vale... hace el trabajo que hace nautilus, pero con un programa aparte, vamos
<lui> ustedes. porque usan UBUNTU???
<lui> XUBUNTU es exactamente igual.. pero ocupa menos recursos.. osea, bajo mi concepto, mucho mejor
<lui> podes intalarle todo lo que le pones a ubuntu :S asi que no veo la diferencia..
<mimecar> lui: ubuntu viene con todos los programas
<mimecar> lubuntu ya has visto que no
<lui> y los efectos graficos... pfffff.... no los quiero, los odio
<cousteau> lui, con nautilus se pueden montar unidades directamente... y la diferencia en consumo de recursos no es la gran cosa
<cousteau> si fuese lubuntu por lo menos...
<lui> lubuntu no lo conocia.. q tiene de particular?
<cousteau> y los efectos gráficos se pueden desactivar o instalar en xubuntu también
<cousteau> lui, es más ligero aún que xubuntu
<cousteau> (aunque, por lo menos lucid, no está muy bien acabado)
<lui> si?????????????? q loco...
<lui> claro..
<Tarrasquero> eso hace grande a linux, desde casi cualquier sistema instalado puedes moldearlo al gusto
<lui> es increible la poca informacion q hay de xubuntu por ejemplo...
<lui> de UBUNTU hay todooooooooooooooooooo
<cousteau> y viene con el navegador de archivos pcmanfm, que está basado en gvfs con lo que soporta samba y sftp y toda la parafernalia
<mimecar> lui: no hace falta que repitas las letras
<lui> estoy muuuuy entusiasmado con linux :)
<Tarrasquero> lui: ubuntu es la base de donde parte xubuntu por ejemplo
<lui> perdon
<lui> jajaj
<cousteau> lui, sí... usa expresiones regulares
<lui> si, si lei eso
<lui> perdon perdon
<lui> es que estoy muy euforico
<lui> hace 1 dia que tengo unicamente xubuntu en mi pc
<lui> y mande a la basura a window
<cousteau> lui, de xubuntu hay poca info porque gran parte de las cosas son genéricas para ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu...
<cousteau> excepto las relacionadas con gnome o el navegador de archivos, y algunos programas que vienen por defecto en unos u otros
<lui> claaro.. pero, vos viste, como ser este caso, tube q aprenderlo solito jajaja no era exactamente igual
<mimecar> no tienes los mismos programas
<lui> otra version de linux q me copa mucho (mola seria si son de españa jeje) es Puppy linux..
<lui> con unos 100mb puedes tener en tu pendrive un sistema operativo jejeje
<lui> y poder guardar los cambios y todo
<mimecar> si encuentras una memoria usb de ese tamaño tienes mucha suerte
<ivedci89-desktop> mimecar... es que pones esos 100MB para el sistema y el resto para los datos...
<cousteau> sí, la mía de 4 GB ya está viejita...
<lui> claro... podes usarla tambien para otras cosas..
<mimecar> ivedci89-desktop: teniendo muchos menos programas
<cousteau> lo que es interesante para pendrives son las distros que se cargan en RAM y sólo escriben al apagar, en un archivo monolítico
<lui> yo tengo una de 4gb y uso 100mb para puppylinux y todo lo demas para datos
 * cousteau usaría slitaz o tiny core
<lui> claro, puppy es asi...
<ivedci89-desktop> cousteau: y cual sistema hace eso???
<lui> puppy
<lui> creo que ahora saco una version nueva con otro nombre.. pero no recuerdo
<cousteau> ivedci89-desktop, me suena que DSL lo hacía... pero no me gustó nada; quiero ver si se puede con slitaz o tiny core
 * cousteau sugiere continuar la conversación en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<alevsk> Hola, estoy haciendo un script en bash para obtener los campos de una tabla mysql, pero no me funciona, me da error en el where, este es mi codigo http://www.copypastecode.com/63645/
<cousteau> bueno... yo lo primero que haría (sólo por elegancia) es usar "$( ... )" en vez de ` ... `
<cousteau> y quizá usar una subfunción, para separar mejor el código, y no tener que poner un $(...) de varias líneas que no queda muy bien
<cousteau> además, no estoy seguro pero me suena que el "eof" tiene que ir pegado al "<<"
<cousteau> <<eof
<alevsk> estoy buscando informacion en google, checando varios ejemplos pero ninguno me ha servido al 100, voy a intentar lo que me dices :)
<Xago> hola muchachos...sé que existe una aplicación en el repositorio de ubuntu, de un sistema para administrar cámaras IP
<Xago> pero no recuerdo cómo se llama...y por más que he buscado ahora, no la encuentro :(
<cousteau> fíjate que en su día lo supe
<alevsk> Xago: IDVR ?
<Xago> ???
<cousteau> creo que era zoneminder (estoy mirando en repos)
<Xago> necesito administrar 8 cámaras
<cousteau> sip, me parece que es zoneminder
<alevsk> Xago: sabes hacer consultas a mysql desde un script en bash?
<Xago> algo...las queries con standares ;)
<Burro1> alevsk, http://www.chicaslinux.org/?q=node/239
 * cousteau pensaba que eso era un enlace de mal gusto
<alevsk> este ejemplo si me funciono http://www.copypastecode.com/63649/
<Burro1> pues sencillo pero util
<alevsk> jej
<alevsk> Burro1: checando el script
<alevsk> el script tiene muchos ejemplo de crear y eliminar pero creo que no hay de mostrar datos
<Burro1> no bien dicho alevsk
<Burro1> pues lo implementas al que ya tienes
<alevsk> creo que ya le estoy entendiendo al codigo, 1 min
<Ka0os> buen día a todos en la sala
<alevsk> 1 question: WHERE field1 >0 means that the value of field1 is higher? or is equal?
<alevsk> than 0
<mimecar> alevsk: this is a spanish channel
<alevsk> ha lo siento, me confundi de canal
<mimecar> habla en español ;)
<alevsk> una disculpa, esque tengo el de ubuntu tambien abierto
<alevsk> bueno igual, encontre otro ejemplo http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/137064-bash-mysql-export-file.html de una consulta
<file_not_found> hola
<alevsk> segun yo el > significa mayor que, pero mysql lo toma como igual?
<mimecar> si es un campo de texto te estará ordenando por diccionario
<cousteau> a lo mejor representa una flecha
<cousteau> igual que   if pidof programa > /dev/null   no significa "si pidof programa es mayor que null (0)", sino "si pidof programa no da error (y no me importa la salida, así que mándala a /dev/null para que no moleste)
<alevsk> ha, entiendo
<alevsk> deje la consulta asi echo "SELECT filename FROM videos.zp_images WHERE show > 0 ORDER BY sort_order;" > tmp
<alevsk> mysql -sN -u $USER_NAME --password=$PASSWORD -D "videos" < tmp > log.txt
<alevsk> pero sigue mostrando el error ERROR 1064 (42000) at line 1: You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'show > 0 ORDER BY sort_order' at line 1
<alevsk> , ya comprobe la consulta en phpmyadmin y si muestra lo que quier
<mimecar> eso no es lo que dice mysql
<davidreza> hola
<alevsk> bueno phpmyadmin le agrega los `
<alevsk> Hola
<davidreza> cousteau, ayer me diste un comando para que se viera de nuevo el icono de Escritorio en mi carpeta Escriorio.. y resulta que no sé como, pero se había creado otra carpeta Escritorio que tenía todos los documentos de mi escritorio, pero no era la carpeta Escritorio original... la original seguía oculta y sin mis archivos
<davidreza> el problema es que ahora todo se ve como de .. Windows 98 .. =S
<cousteau> davidreza, cuac
<davidreza> cuac.. haha
<cousteau> claro, es que cuando te dije que "ocultases la carpeta" no sabía que era el escritorio
<cousteau> qué tienes ahora exactamente? Escritorio y .Escritorio?
<davidreza> si, pero ya pase los archivos de Escritorio (la copia) al Escritorio (original)
<davidreza> y ya lo descoluté, el problema es que Nautilus parece de Windows 98
<mimecar> la configuración de nautilus no cambia por mover solo la carpeta de escritorio
<bl4ckc00k1e> wenas, toqueteando mi ubuntu 10.10 me he quedado sin bordes en las ventanas, y las teclas de acceso rapido no van...
<bl4ckc00k1e> ha sido despues de reiniciar, alguien sabe que puedo haber tocado?
<mimecar> bl4ckc00k1e: sin saber lo que has hecho no
<Tarrasquero> sencillo
<Tarrasquero> bueno, es por el gestor de ventanas
<bl4ckc00k1e> mimecar, he seguido los pasos de un blog
<Tarrasquero> ammmm
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: haz metacity --replace
<davidreza> mimecar, lo que pasa es que al no ver el icono normal de Escritorio, sobre la carpeta escriorio, cousteau me dió un comando para ver si se volvía a poner dicho icono, y pues creo que eso causó lo de ahora
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero,  O_O
<bl4ckc00k1e> funciona
<bl4ckc00k1e> que hace ese comando?
<Tarrasquero> ejecutar el gestor, quitando el que alla en ejecucion
<Tarrasquero> en tu caso ninguno
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero, mmmmm si reinicio seguira asi? o tengo que meter este comando en inicio
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: haz esto
<Tarrasquero> tal como esta (gconf-editor &)
<Tarrasquero> ahora no estoy en ubuntu pero creo recordar en la linea desktop o algo asi
<davidreza> este fue el comando
<davidreza> xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update
<Tarrasquero> el caso es que deves abilitar metacity como gestor de ventanas
<Tarrasquero> avilitar
<mimecar> mis ojos
<cousteau> davidreza, ve a Sistema > Preferencias > Apariencia, y vuelve a poner el tema que había antes
<davidreza> ya intenté
<davidreza> y no funciona
<cousteau> mimecar, lo ha hecho a propósito; fíjate que lo había escrito medio bien y luego lo ha corregido
<cousteau> avía
<colo> acabo de instala googleearth packpage desde synaptic, en internet no sale la aplicacion, com lo ejecuto?
<dzup1> cousteau: wget http://uuner.doslash.org/forfun/sedtris.sed;  sed 's/\/usr//g' -i sedtris.sed; chmod +x sedthis.sed; ./sedthis.sed
<dzup1> :p
<mimecar> colo: busca en los otros menús
<dzup1> un tetris en sed, pero modificado para  ubuntu :p
<dzup1> con otro sed heh
<colo> mimecar, si lo busque pero no figura
<cousteau> dzup1, ya he jugado; es una birria
<dzup1> si, heh
<cousteau> (pro tip: no usar s/.../.../ para sustituir cosas en las que intervienen barras; se puede usar algo como s|...|...| o s:...:...: o sZ...Z...Z)
<dzup1> ahh bueno
<mimecar> lanzalo desde la consola
<bl4ckc00k1e> se me bloqueo y tuve que reiniciar
<Tarrasquero> y bien...
<colo> mimecar, puse sudo googleearth y nada
<mimecar> ANIMAL
<bl4ckc00k1e> pues ejecute gconf-editor & y no hay nada en las carpetas que salen
<mimecar> NUNCA se pone un programa normal con sudo
<dzup1> heh
<mimecar> sudo es solo para mantenimiento
<bl4ckc00k1e> , bueno , si hay en algunas
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: puedes marcar / desmarcar?
<mimecar> colo: no uses sudo si no es para cosas de mantenimiento
<colo> mimecar, probe con sudo porque como usario normal tampoco lo lanzaba
<davidreza> así es como se ve mi nautilus http://www.imagengratis.org/?v=pantallazonau.png
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero, no, puedo navegar por las carpetas...
<mimecar> ¿seguro que lo has instalado?
<Tarrasquero> davidreza: no tiene vordes?
<Tarrasquero> bordes
<davidreza> solo Nautlius..
<bl4ckc00k1e> y ver lso nombres de las claves...
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: pues no se
<dzup1> cousteau: wget http://uuner.doslash.org/forfun/sedtris.sed;   sed 's|/usr||g' -i sedtris.sed; chmod +x sedthis.sed; ./sedthis.sed  <--mejor?
<Tarrasquero> yo usava ese para configurar
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: al iniciar como salio sin bordes de nuevo?
<cousteau> dzup1, sin comparación, dónde va a parar...
<mimecar> colo: ¿has añadido un repositorio de ppa para instalar el programa?
<cousteau> pero si consigues hacer un script que mande enters a ese script cada segundo, mejor
<colo> mimecar, eso no lo sabia solo marque en synaptic la instalacion
<dzup1> cousteau: aparte de analizar ese sed, a mis marcdores :p
<mimecar> en estos momentos no se que has instalado
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero,  al iniciar, m epide un tema a selecionar ants de iniciar sesion, lo seleciono,y e inicio , y me sale todo sin bordes xDD
<cousteau> !sudo
<kubot> sudo es un comando para correr programas con privilegios de superusario (root). Para más información puedes ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/La_cuenta_de_administrador
<cousteau> vale, perfecto, justo lo que quería 9_9
<dzup1> cousteau: eso seria bonito, quizas si se usa fake_acpi :p
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: instalaste compiz?
<kayzarg> hola
<cousteau> dzup1, necesitarías bufferear la entrada por caracteres y no por líneas, y mergear los dos streams
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero, si
<cousteau> (y yo necesito findear traducciones para ciertos términos en español)
<bl4ckc00k1e> mire en sus opciones, el tema de bordes y estaba activado...
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: pues configuralo desde compiz
<Tarrasquero> de paso haz compiz --replace
<dzup1> cousteau: si, bueno queda para el "algun dia ...", me voy al balneario, saludos.
<colo> mimecar, creo que va a ser mas facil conseguir el .deb
<davidreza> buffferear, mergear, haha
 * cousteau (>) Un Pingüino En Mi Ascensor - El Balneario
<davidreza> findear
<kayzarg> como copio una carpeta que esta en mi escritorio a /usr/lib/ no me dejala sintaxis quedaria asi no sudo cp /home/escritorio/carpeta /usr/lib/
<mnemonic> nas
<Tarrasquero> kayzarg: -r
<cousteau> falta el -R ...pero para qué quieres ahcer eso?
<cousteau> (o mejor -a)
<cousteau> (no... mejor -R)
<davidreza> falto tu usuario kayzarg
<cousteau> ah, sí, y falta tu usuario a menos que se llame "escritorio"
<Tarrasquero> cp ~/escritorio 7usr/lib
<Tarrasquero> cp ~/escritorio /usr/lib
<Tarrasquero> cp -r ~/escritorio /usr/lib ainsss
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero, puff, puse compiz --replace y seme fueron los bordes de nuevo y no puedo activarlso desde el menu compiz
<cousteau> !bordes
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'bordes'.
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: pues desinstalalo y veras si se te arregla
<cousteau> joer, kubot, pues aprende!!
<cousteau> !borders
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'borders'.
<Tarrasquero> !gracias
<kubot> de nada :)
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: de cuanta ram dispones?
<bl4ckc00k1e> 3
<davidreza> oigan, que Dock me pueden recomendar?
<Tarrasquero> 3gb?
<bl4ckc00k1e> sip
<Tarrasquero> y grafica?
<Tarrasquero> va pero eso es error de compiz
<cousteau> davidreza, están awn, cairo-dock, docky, kiba-dock, y screenlets me parece que tiene alguno
<Ka0os> pero ddr1 o ddr2 o ddr3?
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero, llevo usando debian  en mi portatil desde ahce 2 años
<davidreza> cousteau, probare cairo-dock, docky y kiba-dock...
<Tarrasquero> kayzarg: deveria ser ddr2
<davidreza> awn no me convence
<bl4ckc00k1e> el tema es que ubuntu nunca lo use
<cousteau> davidreza, y awn por qué no?
<bl4ckc00k1e> y me parece  mas dificil que debian xD
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: pero estas en ubuntu?
<davidreza> bueno, tal vez porque no he probado los otros
<bl4ckc00k1e> pero funcionar se que funciona todo
<davidreza> haha
<bl4ckc00k1e> si
<cousteau> porque "nunca pruebas el primer resultado de la búsqueda"?
<bl4ckc00k1e> en 10.10
<davidreza> justo ahora tengo instalado awn
<davidreza> tu lo consideras el mejor?
<mimecar> davidreza: prueba varios y decide tu mismo
<davidreza> eso haré
<bl4ckc00k1e> voy a reiniciar ahora que desinale compiz a ver que pasa
<Tarrasquero> ok
<cousteau> davidreza, no considero ninguno el mejor porque todo lo que sean eye candies me parece tirar recursos (sobre todo con mi tarjeta)
<davidreza> hahaha
<davidreza> cuanta memoria tiene tu tarjeta?
<cousteau> 64
<davidreza> con razon..
<davidreza> yo tengo na alienware
<cousteau> sí, megas
<davidreza> no, la verdad no, haha..
<davidreza> pero tnego 512 MB
<Ka0os> :( davidreza comiendo de lante de lso pobres
<cousteau> y aunque puedo hacer esto http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pb_6Zn3hBfw pues la verdad es que prefiero conservar la aceleración para otras cosas
<Ka0os> los*
<cousteau> Ka0os, no hay tanta diferencia entre 64 y 512... no llega siquiera a un orden de magnitud
<davidreza> hahaha
<bl4ckc00k1e> nada, sigo sin bordes
<bl4ckc00k1e> tendre quemeter el comando de metacity -replace en inicio, no lo entiendo xD
<Ka0os> yo ando con 4 gb de ddr3 y no pude instalar el natty 11.04 me dio error de video
<Ka0os> y 1024 de tarjeta gradica ddr2
<davidreza> ¬¬ comiendo delante de los pobres.. u_u
<davidreza> solo tienes el doble de gráficos que yo
<Ka0os> jajaja davidreza
<Ka0os> es cosa de trabajo nada mas
<Ka0os> por eso no dije el procesador
<Ka0os> jaja
<cousteau> Ka0os, 64b?
<davidreza> ahhh
<Ka0os> :( pero igual no pude instalar el 11.04
<Ka0os> si cousteau
<cousteau> ah
<davidreza> cousteau, todavía tienes tu escritorio como en el video?
<cousteau> davidreza, no me acuerdo... Compiz lo quité
<cousteau> ah... no, no se parece en nada
<cousteau> quité el relojito, el fondo feo del panel de abajo, y cambié el fondo por una foto de unas vacas
<Ka0os> el cairo ami me dio probelmas
<Ka0os> me gusta mucho pero se me bloqueaba
<davidreza> hahaha
<davidreza> también tocas guitarra?
<Ka0os> luego habia que activarlo cada que se entraba
<davidreza> mira que multifacético saliste
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero,  podria ser problema de esmerald?
<cousteau> davidreza, por qué? por el vídeo friki de "poner cosas encima de la guitarra"?
<davidreza> sí
<cousteau> (y no; la verdad es que no la toco... más bien la "tengo")
<davidreza> yo solo había intentado con el celular
<davidreza> entonces nos parecemos todavía más
<davidreza> haha
<alevsk> ha este mysql que se revela xD
<Ka0os> yo queria los temas de el UE en mi ubuntu pero no se como ponerlos
<cossier> Ka0os, desde apariencia pudes instalarlos
<Ka0os> de verdad
<Ka0os> si me explicas por favor como
<Ka0os> me baje el paquetito de temas
<cossier> Ka0os, vas a preferencias -> apariencia -> Boton instalar
<bob-esponja> bl4ckc00k1e: si puede ser
<Ka0os> ok
<Ka0os> gracias
<cossier> !themes
<kubot> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<heimdall_> hola?
<heimdall_> como puedo cambiar la apariencia del gdm?
<SergioMeneses> heimdall_, cambiar el fondo? http://ubunlog.com/cambiar-el-fondo-de-pantalla-del-gdm-en-ubuntu/
<heimdall_> el fondo no
<heimdall_> digamos k el tema
<heimdall_> es lo k interesa cambiar
<cossier> heimdall_, , vas a Sistema ->preferencias -> apariencia -> Boton instalar
<heimdall_> la disposicion tamaño y forma del recuadro del login
<heimdall_> pero solo kiero cambiar la apariencia del login
<heimdall_> nno de todo ubuntu
<cousteau> cossier, del GDM, no del escritorio
<heimdall_> y si lo ago como tu dices se cambia todo ubuntu
<heimdall_> alguna idea
<heimdall_> o estoy en el canal ekivocado?
<cousteau> no, es el correcto... (debe de ser que nadie sabe)
<cossier> heimdall_, lo que tu quieres cambiar es la pantalla de inicio ?
<cousteau> (yo por lo menos no sé)
<heimdall_> kiero cambiar su apariencia
<Ka0os> medio prepotente el sr. heimdall_
<cousteau> cossier, sí, quiere cambiar la pantalla de login
<Ka0os> que no es voluntaria acá la ayuda?
<cousteau> Ka0os, prepotente por qué?
<cossier> heimdall_, pero usando gnome no?
<heimdall_> si
<cousteau> Ka0os, sólo ha preguntado si es el canal correcto
<cossier> heimdall_, ya te bajaste los temas ?
<Ka0os> no cousteau me refiero a heimdall_
<Ka0os> no es la actitud correcta de pedir ayuda
<heimdall_> si
<heimdall_> tngo algun tema descargado
<Ka0os> a ti no era cousteau ok
<cousteau> Ka0os, yo no lo he visto como lo has interpretado tú
<cossier> heimdall_, pues lo que te dije antes
<cossier> heimdall_, , vas a Sistema ->preferencias -> apariencia -> Boton instalar para los temas
<heimdall_> no kiero cambiar la apariencia de todo ubuntu
<heimdall_> solo del login de ubuntu
<cousteau> Ka0os, heimdall_ preguntaba si este era el canal correcto, o si tenía que irse a uno raro
<heimdall_> me explico?
<heimdall_> si ago lo de apariencias se cambia todo
<cousteau> cossier, eso es la apariencia de gnome, no afecta a la del login
<heimdall_> y desde kdm?
<heimdall_> desde kdm? komolo podria hacer?
<cousteau> heimdall_, mira a ver si esto te vale: http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/tutorials/205/
<heimdall_> x dios
<heimdall_> k no kiero cambiar el fondo!
<heimdall_> jajaaj
<heimdall_> bueno
<heimdall_> aparte
<heimdall_> acerca del grub
<heimdall_> kisiera cambiar en el grub varias cosas
<heimdall_> el fondo ya lo e cambiado
<heimdall_> pero me gustaria cambar la fuente el tamaño y la disposicion en pantalla
<heimdall_> de las distintas opciones de arranke que tengo
<heimdall_> alguna idea de como se hace?
<mimecar> cambiar la disposición de la pantalla?
<cossier> heimdall_, te refieres al grub ???
<heimdall_> si claro
<cousteau> cossier, se refiere a la pantalla que te pide el usuario y contraseña
<heimdall_> no
<heimdall_> ahora estoy ablando del grub
<cousteau> ...ah, no... no se refiere a eso
<heimdall_> GRUB
<heimdall_> tema aparte
<cousteau> (moraleja: si me voy un rato, leer la conversación)
<cossier> yo usaba startupmanager antes !!
<heimdall_> pero no sirve para mucho
<heimdall_> mas k nada solo m deja cambiar la resolucion y el orden de preferencia de mis sistemas operativos
<mimecar> ¿que es lo que quieres hacer exactamente?
<heimdall_> cambiar el tamaño y la disposicion en pantalla asi como el color la fuente y a poder ser alguna animacion
<heimdall_> en los nombres ke me aparecen en el grub
<cousteau> es que grub2 no se puede modificar mucho
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> disposición de la pantalla?
<heimdall_> aprende a leer
<heimdall_> la disposicion EN pantalla de los elementos
<heimdall_> en este caso los elementos son los nombre de mis SO instalados
<cousteau> hay uno que se llama burg que es más configurable... pero no te lo recomiendo para nada; por lo que he oído persona que se lo ha intentado instalar, persona que ha echado a perder su grub y ha tenido que reinstalarlo
<heimdall_> ejemplo: tngo un fondo negro y kiero poner las lestras en blanco en grande y en el centro de la pantalla
<cossier> heimdall_, creo que tienes que instalar el usplash
<cossier> heimdall_, una utilidad y tambien usplash-themes
<jose3_> Creo que os bastaría con esto http://www.softonic.com/s/super-disk-grub:linux
<cossier> heimdall_, busca en synaptic por usplash y splash
<cousteau> cossier, el usplash va después del grubm no?
<mimecar> cossier: usplash se aplica al arranque, no a grub
<cossier> mimecar, pues eso para cambiarle el tema al grub
<cousteau> al arrancar te sale la info de la BIOS, luego el grub, luego el usplash, luego la pantalla de login, y finalmente el escritorio gnome
<mimecar> aparece después de seleccionar un kernel
<mimecar> para modificar grub hay que editar su archivo de configuración
<cousteau> lo último se selecciona en los temas, lo anterior parece que no se puede en este gdm, lo anterior en usplash, lo anterior en la config del grub, y lo primero... bueno, hay una bios llamada "coreboot" que...
<heimdall_> x dios!
<heimdall_> xdxd
<heimdall_> solo kiero cambiar mi grub
<heimdall_> mi grub2
<mimecar> heimdall_: edita el archivo de configuración de gurb
<mimecar> grub
<cousteau> pues eso en el /etc/default/grub
<heimdall_> ya lo he echo
<heimdall_> pero solo puedo cambiar el fondo y el color de la fuente
<cossier> heimdall_, busca en synaptic por "splash"
<heimdall_> me gustaria cambiar su posiscion en pantalla
<Ka0os> 8-| mmmm
<mimecar> heimdall_: estas seguro que eso lo puede hacer grub?
<cousteau> heimdall_, no sé si esos ajustes se pueden con este grub
<heimdall_> mirad
<heimdall_> yo tengo algo similar a esto con una imagen de fondo
<heimdall_> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://recursostic.educacion.es/observatorio/web/images/upload/ccam0040/grub/Sistema_arranque_GRUB_elv_html_m5c0514b5.png&imgrefurl=http://recursostic.educacion.es/observatorio/web/es/software/software-general/534-el-gestor-de-arranque-gnu-grub&usg=__-M5tIl_27KFnM6uOzfFEZU3BEVo=&h=480&w=640&sz=8&hl=es&start=0&sig2=SNHIyHVyKFOZzKWqGSW4kA&zoom=1&tbnid=6E_PlDiDxyDZeM:&tbnh=116&tbnw=154&ei=kyJ
<heimdall_> YTZ22GtKwhAeYy9DODA&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dgrub%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26client%3Dubuntu%26sa%3DN%26channel%3Dfs%26biw%3D1366%26bih%3D542%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=954&vpy=104&dur=445&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=107&ty=120&oei=kyJYTZ22GtKwhAeYy9DODA&page=1&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0
<heimdall_> perdon
<heimdall_> http://recursostic.educacion.es/observatorio/web/images/upload/ccam0040/grub/Sistema_arranque_GRUB_elv_html_m5c0514b5.png
<cousteau> ese ha sido el link más feo que he visto en la vida
<heimdall_> xdxd
<heimdall_> en cambio
<heimdall_> kiero tener algo como esto
<heimdall_> http://www.glatelier.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/grub.png
<dabor> heimdall_, el color de las letras y fondo si, centrar el texto no creo
<mimecar> heimdall_: eso no es lilo?
<cousteau> creo que eso usa el burg... pero no te lo recomiendo
<mimecar> es de ubuntu 6,
<mimecar> cousteau: burg es posterior al 2006
<heimdall_> solo era un ejemplo chicos
<cousteau> de hecho, para una cosa que vas a ver 10 segundos al día, no te recomiendo andar toqueteando
<cousteau> mimecar, pues será lilo... no sé, el de SuSE estaba chulo (me parece que es lilo)
<heimdall_> solo kiero acerlo x saber acerlo
<cousteau> pero yo realmente opino que funcionalidad y comodidad > bonito y chulo (en especial si sólo se ve 10s al día)
<davidreza> pues
<heimdall_> a mi aun me keda ese espiritu
<davidreza> la imagen dice Grub
<davidreza> en su URL
<davidreza> y del 2009
<cousteau> será una versión modificada de grub2, me suena que había un tuto complicado de como hacerlo
<mimecar> davidreza: ubuntu 6.06 no es del 2009
<cousteau> mimecar, fíjate también que dice "professional edition"
<davidreza> oh, cierto
<heimdall_> k solo era un ejemplo
<cossier> heimdall_, a ver que me centre que Ubuntu usas ???
<mimecar> heimdall_: si ese ejemplo usa otro programa tipo grub no podrás hacerlo con el grub actual
<davidreza> pero el kernel
<davidreza> es.. relativamente actua
<heimdall_> ubuntu 10.10
<davidreza> actual*
<heimdall_> http://pcrestor.com.ar/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/grub-1.jpg
<heimdall_> algo asi tambien
<heimdall_> me interesa
<cousteau> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Grub#Modificar_el_entorno  -> no cambian mucho...
<mimecar> heimdall_: averigua primero que versión de grub usan (si no están usando lilo)
<heimdall_> una pregunta acerca del grub
<dabor> heimdall_, http://mundogeek.net/archivos/2009/10/30/como-personalizar-grub-2/
<heimdall_> como uso el BURG?
<cousteau> heimdall_, no lo uses
<heimdall_> y el lilo?
<dabor> heimdall_, las distros hace tiempo que ya no usan lilo
<mimecar> lilo no se si funcionará con ext4
<dabor> heimdall_, http://ubuntumexico.org/node/282
<cousteau> yo es que lo dejaría tal cual... y si quieres personalizar, personaliza otra cosa
<cousteau> (vamos, yo no me molestaría en eso)
<heimdall_> como ejeculo lilo?
<mimecar> lilo se instala
<heimdall_> y alo tngo instalado
<ElVillano_> saludos a todos
<heimdall_> y ahora?
<davidreza> si se ha de poder, miren http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBCR0jVzMFs
<mimecar> heimdall_: NO corras
<mimecar> si lilo no soporta ext4 tu sistema no arrancará
<dabor> heimdall_, busca en google
<mimecar> heimdall_: tienes un live cd a mano? si lilo no soporta ext4 no podrás usar el ordenador
<Ka0os> gracias cossier ya tengo modificada mi apariencia con lso temas de UE
<Ka0os> los*
<cossier> Ka0os, ok ^_^
<Ka0os> :) asi da gusto presumir el ubuntu
<heimdall_> kiero conseguir algo como esto
<heimdall_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v67u084cc1Q&feature=related
<heimdall_> alguien me ayuda?
<davidreza> yo también estaba viendo videos de eso
<davidreza> lo que YO personalmente te recomendaría, es que probaras
<davidreza> desde un Ubuntu en una máquina virtual si no quieres echar a perder algo
<davidreza> por lo que veo, la mayoría de esos videos usan Burg y Boot GFX
<heimdall_> e instalado el gfx boot
<heimdall_> pero como lo ejecuto?
<heimdall_> pero como lo ejecuto?
<heimdall_> pero como lo ejecuto?
<davidreza> busca en Google, aquí dudo que alguien lo conozca
<heimdall_> ok
<davidreza> si no, te hubiesen dicho desde un principio
<dabor> heimdall_, gfxboot + playmouth
<mimecar1> heimdall_: tienes un live cd a mano?
<dabor> heimdall_, lo mas probable es que te quedes sin poder iniciar el sistema :-)
<heimdall_> para k?
<enter7660> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9R7Ft2m_iA&NR=1&feature=fvwp
<mimecar1> ya te lo dice dabor
<Ka0os> 0.o tremendo troll este y uds. dandole material
<mrfox> acabo de instalar ubuntu descargo las actualizaciones pero no la instala que hago ?
<mrfox> ?
<mimecar> que error te da mrfox?
<m4v> !detalles mrfox
<kubot> mrfox: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Ka0os> creo que el espera a que luego se le den los .exe
<Ka0os> y ir de una a una instalando
<dabor> mrfox, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<m4v> Ka0os: no estas siendo útil ¬¬
<mrfox> ya lo probe+
<Ka0os> si ya actualizo ya lo hizo
<Ka0os> gracias m4v
<mrfox> descargo las actualizaciones pero no las instalo
<mimecar> mrfox: que error te da
<dabor> mrfox, el comando que te pase tambien te da error? que error?
<mrfox> lo estoi viendo de nuevo espera un poco
<m4v> mrfox: como sabés que no las instaló? normalmente lo hace después de descargarlas
<mrfox> eso me dice cuando actualizo
<mrfox> llega el momento de aplicar cambios y da error
<mimecar> pon el error en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<m4v> mrfox: pasa el error con un !pastebin
<dabor> mrfox, ??? cual?
<mrfox> altiro te digo esta reiniciando
<file_not_found> hola, gente
<Jelou> Buenas tardes. Tengo / en sdb6 que quiero redimensionar (agrandar) y la sdb5 la quiero eliminar y reparticionar en varias particiones, por lo que sdb6 cambiará supongo a sdb7, sdb8...  ¿reiniciará bien ubuntu después de eso o habría algún problema?
<Jelou> Hola, file_not_found
<mimecar> Jelou: ¿tienes un backup de todos tus datos?
<Jelou> mimecar, espero que no me cargue nada... ;) la de sdb5 sí está ya copiada en otro disco sdb6 es sólo /, la /home está a parte
<mimecar> no te aconsejo que toques las particiones sin tener un backup de lo que no quieras perder
<Jelou> lo que no quiero perder está en sda
<dabor> Jelou, si la particion cambia el UUID o el numero no va a inicair si no actualizas el grub
<Jelou> eso quería saber... si la agrando el uuid cambia?
<dabor> Jelou, no
<Jelou> cuándo cambia?
<dabor> Jelou, igual tendrias que comprobar bien antes, con blkid
<file_not_found> ubuntu no me reconoce el lcd
<Jelou> el uuid lo reconocen igual todos los linux? en /boot/grub/load.conf está el uuid de /, podría quizá editarlo desde el mismo live después de hacer los cambios
<Ka0os> siempre te sale que tienes CRT?
<m4v> Jelou: no entiendo
<m4v> que necesitas hacer con el uuid?
<file_not_found> no sale nada
<file_not_found> dice desconida
<Jelou> era en el supuesto que al agrandar la partición cambiase el uuid, cambiarlo en ese archivo para que arranque, si es que no hay que cambiar nada más... sino pues tendré que actualizar el grub
<dabor> Jelou, si cambia modificas el archivo de config de grub y despues update-grub
<m4v> no creo que al modificar la partición cambie el uuid
<m4v> es una identificación que se crea cuando se crea la partición
<Jelou> bueno, si no cambia mejor, menos trabajo
<m4v> Jelou: me puse a ver, el UUID no cambia.
<Jelou> ok, gracias
<m4v> igual puedes ver el UUID de la partición con "sudo blkid /dev/sdXX"
<Jelou> una pregunta un poco tonta... una misma swap puede ser usada por varios linux, no? no hay que crear una para cada uno...
<Jelou> sí, con blkid sale
<dabor> Jelou, tampoco es obligatorio usar UUID, tambien podrias usar /dev/sdax en caso de dudas
<m4v> si, se puede usar el swap en varias distros,  mientras no se use al mismo tiempo (aunque no creo que sea posible)
<Jelou> sí, dabor, pero es que mi PC/ubuntu me detecta los discos en diferente orden de un inicio a otro, le tube que poner LABELs en el fstab
<m4v> dabor: bueno, el punto del UUID es que no cambia, mientras que los /dev/sdXX cambian si movés el disco de sata o instalá otro
<m4v> instalas*
<Jelou> ahora mismo la /home la tengo en sda1 y a veces me sale en sdb1
<file_not_found> alguien sabe  lo del monitor
<m4v> a mí solo me pasaba si movía el disco de lugar.
<dabor> Jelou, no deberia ocurrir eso, a menos que estes conectando discos
<Jelou> pues los mios están quietos... uno es sata y el otro pata, eso sí...
<Guest690000> holaa
<Jelou> pero no sé por qué no siempre los detecta igual
<Guest690000> alguien  sabe como puedo inicializar mi iphone con ios 4.2 desde ubuntu?
<elvin> Hola
<Guest690000> 0/
<file_not_found> tengo un LG Flatron W1952S
<elvin> alguien me puede ayudar con el firmware de la tarjeta de red inalámbrica?
<alexanderunifiis> Alguien tambien tiene problemas con Flash en Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<dabor> elvin, tipo de tarjeta? lspci|grep Network
<file_not_found> ubuntu no me reconoce el monitor
<Guest690000> !detalles file_not_found
<kubot> file_not_found: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<elvin> Es una broadcom BCM4312 dabor.
<dabor> elvin, tendrias que instalar el paquete broadcom-sta-source
<elvin> ok
<elvin> lo intentaré ahorita
<file_not_found> antes de hacer la configuracion xorg con sudo aticonfig --initial
<dabor> elvin, parece que ahora tambien funciona con bcmwl-kernel-source
<file_not_found> me habia detectado mi lcd lg como un goldstar de 19''
<dabor> elvin, sudo aptitude install bcmwl-kernel-source y reinicias el sistema
<file_not_found> pero despues no lo detecto más
<file_not_found> alguien sabe como puedo configurar el Xorg
<iqpi> que quieres conseguir?
<file_not_found> que me detecte el monitor
<elvin> dabor, acabo de instalar broadcom-sta-source
<elvin> funciona ese siempre?
<elvin> de momento no veo cambio, supongo que igual tengo que reiniciar, cierto?
<iqpi> como que detecte el monitor file_not_found ¿?
<iqpi> te sale en negro?
<file_not_found> ubuntu no lo reconoce el monitor lcd
<file_not_found> si anda
<file_not_found> pero sale como generico
<mimecar> file_not_found: que entiendes por "no lo reconoce"?
<iqpi> eso es otra cosa
<iqpi> si sale genérico no pasa nada
<iqpi> a mi también me sale así y no hay problema
<file_not_found> en administración> monitores
<iqpi> el monitor funciona bien
<file_not_found> pero antes me salia como q era un goldstar
<mimecar> file_not_found: hay algo que falle en el monitor?
<file_not_found> no
<mimecar> entonces el único error es el nombre?
<iqpi> pues si no falla, da igual que te salga genérico
<file_not_found> creo que el aspecto de la pantalla
<file_not_found> si es 4:3 o 16:9
<iqpi> no te entiendo file_not_found
<Kubux> file_not_found que drivers estas usando?
<Kubux> libres o privativos?
<file_not_found> fglrx
<file_not_found> privativo
<file_not_found> lo baje de ati amd en un archivo .run
<Kubux> Es el que instalaste desde ubuntu o compilaste?
<Guest690000> <file_not_found> usa los libres mejor
<Kubux> no
<file_not_found> genere unos paquetes .deb
<Kubux> ok
<iqpi> no lies al probre que lleva desde el jueves con el tema de los libres xD
<Guest690000> ok
<iqpi> drivers*
<file_not_found> Guest690000
<Kubux> tenias antes los de Ubuntu privativos no?
<file_not_found> no me anda en la resolucion baja
<iqpi> file_not_found: para qué quieres una resolución baja?
<file_not_found> los que vienen en ubuntu
<file_not_found> con los libres andaba en baja resolución
<file_not_found> Kubux
<Guest690000> file_not_found
<file_not_found> la version 9
<Guest690000> file_not_found pq no cambiaste la resolucion
<Kubux> el problema es que tienes que borrar todos los archivos de la  carpeta fglrx antes de instalar los .deb
<file_not_found> porque no se podia
<Guest690000> file_not_found y no habias probado con el comando xrandr
<Guest690000> ?
<file_not_found> ya lo hice lo de desinstalar fglrx
<file_not_found> no probe
<Guest690000> deberias haber probado
<Kubux> no , te deja en la carpeta restos que provoca ese fallo
<Guest690000> seguramente funcionaba
<file_not_found> que hace ese comando
<Guest690000> es para mostrar la lista de resoluciones q soporta tu pantalla
<file_not_found> pero el driver nuevo anda bien y es la versión 10.12
<Katarcis> Guest690000  xD
<Guest690000> y con xrandr -s (numero) la seleccionabas
<arielsanflo> buena tarde
<Guest690000> arielsanflo 0/
<arielsanflo> para toda la sala
<file_not_found> 1440x900       59.9*+
<arielsanflo> comprobado el rpoblema compre una lectora  de targetas sd y funciona de maravilla
<Guest690000> <file_not_found> estas con los privativos ahora?
<file_not_found> esa es la máxima resolución
<file_not_found> si
<Guest690000> prueba los libres
<arielsanflo> no me mato mas la cabeza con la incorporada en el acer
<Guest690000> son mucho mejores
<Guest690000> segun mi experiencia
<Kubux> los de ati son una mierda los libres
<file_not_found> no se puede jugar a ningun juego, no?
<Kubux> no
<Guest690000> si se puede
<file_not_found> con los libres
<Guest690000> y puedes usar compiz tambien
<Guest690000> si
<Guest690000> y con una fluidez muy buena
<Kubux> juegos de nada, ni activadando galium ya probe
<file_not_found> porque kubux dice q no
<Guest690000> Kubux yo creo q estas confundido
<Guest690000> Kubux yo creo q estas confundido
<Guest690000> Kubux a lo mejor habals de nvidia y nouveau
<Guest690000> hablas
<Kubux> no que va, lo intenté conseguí aceleración 3D pero no funka la mayoria de juegos
<file_not_found> y otros usuarios dijeron que no
<file_not_found> el enemy territory
<Kubux> cube2
<file_not_found> el urban terror
<Guest690000> mmmm
<Guest690000> buee
<Guest690000> yo tengo intel
<Guest690000> en un net
<file_not_found> assault cube
<file_not_found> una placa video de intel?
<Guest690000> integrada
<Guest690000> las tipicas de los netbooks
<file_not_found> por eso andan bien los libres
<Guest690000> ???
<Kubux> debes borrar todos los .deb que instalaste y luego borrar la carpeta usr/lib/fglrx todo el contenido e instalar los privativos de nuevo
<Guest690000> voy a reinicia chauuu
<Kubux> te recomiendo que en principo uses los que vienen en controladores adicionales de ubuntu y luego uses x-updates
<Kubux> para no complicarte
<file_not_found> la ultima versión se le ha reparado muchos bugs
<Kubux> y luego si quieres los compilados, debes borras la carpeta que te he dicho
<file_not_found> alguna vez lo probare
<Kubux> a mi me paso lo mismo
<Kubux> y lo solucioné porque al aplicar la configuración de ATI no me dejaba escribir en los archivos existentes en esa carpeta
<file_not_found> una cosa mas
<file_not_found> si instalo la actualizacion del kernel nueva
<file_not_found> actualmente tengo la2.6.32-21
<file_not_found> debo instalar el driver de ati de nuevo_
<file_not_found> ¿?
<Kubux> no, tu puedes verlo en http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Maverick_Installation_Guide
<file_not_found> tengo lucid
<Kubux> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide
<bl4ckc00k1e> wenas
<bl4ckc00k1e> alguien sabe decirme el nombre de uan buena barra (tipo mac) para las aplicaciones?
<bl4ckc00k1e> probe el avant windos navigator, pero  no me gusta
<charrua> esta docky
<charrua> y cairo dock
<charrua> con opengl
<bl4ckc00k1e> mmm voy a ver
<charrua> cairo es un poco mas elaborado
<bl4ckc00k1e> charrua, ooo, este esta mucho mejor
<bl4ckc00k1e> pero necesita compiz n?
<charrua> no necesariamente
<bl4ckc00k1e> me sale recuadrado en engro
<bl4ckc00k1e> negro
<charrua> ahh si ponle compiz
<bl4ckc00k1e> no se por que no puedo activar lso efectos de escritorio...
<bl4ckc00k1e> es que me acabo de isntalar ubuntu, y me he peleado por 1º vez con compiz y lo tube que quitar xD
<bl4ckc00k1e> a ver si ahora va
<charrua> preferencia apariencia efectos avanzados
<bl4ckc00k1e> no me deja
<bl4ckc00k1e> me dice que no s epueden activar...
<bl4ckc00k1e>  y me parpadea la pantalla como loca
<charrua> mm debe ser algo con las graficas
<bl4ckc00k1e> con glxgears veo las ruedas esas de colores
<bl4ckc00k1e> pero glxinfo, me sale todo en None
<charrua> compiz --replace
<charrua> en consola
<piratux> bl4ckc00k1e,  debes instalar los controladores adicionales para eso primero
<piratux> despues reiniciar
<piratux> eso esta en sistema/administración
<bl4ckc00k1e> piratux, los isntale antes
<bl4ckc00k1e> y con compiz replace no tenia lso bordes
<bl4ckc00k1e> de las ventanas
<charrua> si ami me sucedio lo mismo
<charrua> ahora no uso compiz
<piratux> instala fusion icon y allí
<piratux> recarga las ventanas de nuevo
<piratux> y sino en compiz optións
<piratux> loose binding
<piratux> eso se me ocurre
<piratux> yo soy amateur
<bl4ckc00k1e> dame 10 min k voy a cenar y te cuento
<trasier> hola!
<trasier> alguien me ofrece una ayuda?
<trasier> después de actualizar se me a liado
<trasier> e subido el lío en imageshack
<trasier> puedo pegar aquí la web?
<trasier> se me ve en escritorio, a rallas, la web que tengo cargada en firefox
<charrua> reinicia
<trasier> lo he reiniciado varias veces ya..
<charrua> ahh ok
<charrua> y sigue trancado
<trasier> sí
<trasier> reinstale firefox y java
<enter7660> buenas tardes instale un tema como lo aplico
<trasier> y sigue igual
<cousteau> pega la foto
<charrua> dese una tty puedes hacer algo derepente
<trasier> http://img834.imageshack.us/i/pantallazod.png/
<trasier> las rallas que se ven
<trasier> amarillo y azul
<trasier> es de un vídeo que tengo en firefox
<trasier> y aquí, por ejemplo, se me ven las letras de colores
<dzup1> que original ese wallpaper
<trasier> cuando tengo un vídeo con más colores, se ve muy guapo
<trasier> pero el problema, es que no fue a proposito
<trasier> x'D
<cousteau> vale... media hora intentando averiguar qué narices le podía pasar al escritorio que se veían todo como ventanas rayadas
<file_not_found> los videos en youtube no se ven en pantalla completa
<cousteau> y era el fondo >:(
<trasier> no es el fondo
<trasier> se ve de esa forma
<trasier> porque algo falla..
<cousteau> yo no veo nada raro
<trasier> las rallas que se ven en medio
<cousteau> va a ser cosa de la tarjeta gráfica...  en tu pantalla se ve pero al hacer la captura no
<trasier> de color amarillo y azul..
<trasier> en la captura se ve igual
<trasier> :S
<cousteau> no es un fondo de pantalla con cajas grises, una cosa azul y sombras amarillas?
<trasier> no tiene sombras amarillas :)
<trasier> las tiene, porque tengo firefox con un vídeo
<trasier> y al minimizar firefox se ve de esa forma
<cousteau> pss... cierra el firefox y saca otro pantallazo a ver
<cousteau> porque yo no veo nada raro
<cousteau> y bien?
<trasier> un segundo
<trasier> http://img837.imageshack.us/f/pantallazo1i.png/
<cousteau> yo las veo iguales
<cousteau> http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/850/pantallazod.png - http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/3736/pantallazo1i.png
<trasier> ahora me salen iguales
<trasier> cierto
<trasier> :S
<dabor> trasier, es un problema solo de las fuentes o las imagenes tambien?
<cousteau> te dije que a lo mejor era cosa de drivers, y que no se ve en el pantallazo...
<trasier> es cuando abro algo con firefox, se me queda como si las demás ventanas fuesen transparentes
<trasier> y se ven líneas de lo que hay en firefox
<xangua> más bien será la pantalla :S
<xangua> abre firefox entonces¿¿
<cousteau> trasier, y si quitas los efectos?
<trasier> no tengo efectos
<trasier> creo
<file_not_found> ya que estan con este tema
<file_not_found> comó hago para que el cubo se vea con más calidad
<trasier> puse otro controlador
<trasier> me pide reiniciar
<trasier> gracias
<file_not_found> en una parte se ve cortado y pixelado
<trasier> gracias!!
<trasier> ahora va bien
<trasier> :D
<trasier> un saludo
<tachikoma_h0> hola gente como estan
<tachikoma_h0> tengo un poroblemaita con mi grafico ati hd 4200 integrado no se si puedan echar la mano
<tachikoma_h0> :)
<fzeta> see you!!
<davidreza> alguien podría escribirme algo por aquí?
<davidreza> mencionar mi nombre
<davidreza> =P es para una prueba
<dabor> davidreza,
<davidreza> gracias dabor! ;)
<lui_> hola
<lui_> alguien sabe como modificar el grub?
<dabor> lui_, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=GRUB
<expectoo> hola
<expectoo> instale oovoo con wine pero no puede iniciar sesion
<expectoo> puedo
<lui_> hola
<expectoo> hola
<expectoo> oovoo es como skype
<xangua> el que uses wine no es garantía que todas las aplicaciones van a correr porque si
<xangua> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<xangua> y como puedes ver lo tienen como......basura expectoo http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=7834
<dabor> expectoo, comprobaste que esté soportado por wine?
<tachikoma_h0> instale el driver fglrx de los repositorios & oficiales y ambos funcionan pero cuando activo composite y quiero ver un video flash se distorsiona la pantalla
<expectoo> pfff
<expectoo> ok bye :p
<davidreza> dabor, podrías volver a mencionarme?
<expectoo> no hay nada q hacer
<tachikoma_h0> mi placa es una ECS A785GM-M7 con grafico ati hd 4200
<dabor> davidreza, no puedo
<davidreza> hahaha
<davidreza> muchas gracias
<blozzter> holaa
<blozzter> tengo un problema con mis drivers de video
<lui_> dabor, el caso es que aparecen win y mandriva pero al arrancar mandriva se queda colgado
<lui_> sabes cómo solucionarlo?
<dabor> lui_, tendrias que ver que numero de error te tira? nunca arrancó mandriva o antes funcionaba?
<blozzter> entro a sistema>preferencias> monitor y no me lo reconoce, cual puede ser el problema?
<lui_> sí, funcionaba hasta que he instalado el grub
<omikron4> yo se porque es el tema del mandriva, lui_
<lui_> omikron4 dime por qué es
<omikron4> lui_, el problema lo tienes en que ubuntu, por ejemplo te dice que mandriva esta en la particion sdaX, ok
<lui_> ok
<omikron4> pero mandriva dice que se encuentra en hdx
<lui_> y como lo solucionarías? ya que no puedo acceder a mandriva
<omikron4> entonces tienes que indiicar en el grub.cfg. como root la paricion que reconoce ,mandriva... y cada vez qeu actualices el grub tendras que hacer lo mismo... te lo digo porque ami me paso asi
<omikron4> es en el grub.cfg de ubuntu
<lui_> el caso es que inicia la carga
<lui_> voy a probar con el manual del grub2
<lui_> gracias omikron
<omikron4> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Spencer> hola a todos. este canal es muy muy fantastiquisimo
<jorge4_> ola ola Spencer
<jorge4_> yo ya me voy..salu2
<Spencer> por favor no me presta atencion a mi
<kayzarg> hola alguien sabe que comandos necesito para abrir unos puertos en ubuntu 10.10 tcp y udp los puertos son 6000 y 6010
<mimecar> por defecto ninguno, ubuntu no tiene activado el cortafuegos
<kayzarg> entonces eso quiere decir que estan abiertos
<mimecar> en el sistema si, en tu router no
<dabor> omikron4, el grub.cfg no hay que editarlo a mano (lo aclara el mismo archivo)
<kayzarg> el router ya lo configure
<mimecar> entonces comprueba desde fuera de tu red si están abiertos
<erUSUL> kayzarg: y hay algun programa escuchando en los puertos mencionados?
<kayzarg> mira lo que pasa es que instale una aplicacion que me gustaba en windows que es el ggpo para jugar en linea con otros ya lo habia hecho en windows sin problemas
<mimecar> ¿ese programa está en linux?
<kayzarg> pero aqui ya lo logre instalar y corre bien de hecho localmente puedo jugar pero cuando me meto a live y me retan acepto y no carga nada
<omikron4> dabor: es la unica manera de entrar en mandriva teniendo ubuntu
<kayzarg> no el programa lo instale con el wine segui las instrucciones de un amigo pero el tiene el ubuntu 8
<mimecar> dile a tu amigo que tu sistema está en riesgo
<omikron4> dabor: y cuando actualizas el grub vuelves a perder mandriva
<mimecar> ya no tiene actualizaciones
<dabor> omikron4, muy raro eso
<omikron4> ya lo se, dabor, pero es la unica manera... ya que sda va por numeros en orden, y mandriva empieza con el hd0
<kayzarg> entonces si se puede o no
<dabor> omikron4, eso en mandriva 10.2?
<omikron4> entoces, la particion que ubutu reconoce, por ejemplo como sda3 te lleva a mandriva, pero mandriva dice que esta en hda2, dabor
<mimecar> lanza el programa desde la consola y mira si da errores
<omikron4> en todos los mandrivas que se juntan con ubuntu, dabor
<kayzarg> bueno entonces sabes o saben algo acerca del ggpo en linux
<kayzarg> no el programa no me da errores
<mimecar> nunca he oido ese programa
<dabor> omikron4, entonces habria que tener una /boot comun a los 2
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<omikron4> o sea que cuando lanza el arranque de mandriva da error, por que segun mandriva esta en una particion equivocada
<kayzarg> pues deberias esta muy padre puedes jugar street fighters en linea
<omikron4> dabor: , de momento no existe.. la unica manera es alterar el grub.cfg de ubuntu
<kayzarg> bueno hay una gran cantidad de juegos de arcadia
<kayzarg> todos los de las mauinitas que hay por tu casa
<omikron4> eso es lo que hice yo y ya escribi en el foro de ubuntu, como podian convivir los dos distros
<dabor> omikron4, creas /boot cuando vas a instalar los SO
<omikron4> dabor: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/128602
<dabor> omikron4, probaste usando el grub de mandriva en lugar del de ubuntu?
<omikron4> no, porque no pude entrar, jajajaja
<dabor> omikron4, no, me refiero ahora despues de solucionado, capaz que ese no da el error
<omikron4> y, la verdad, dabor, me entiendo mas con ubuntu... porque si hubiera utilizado mandriva, no me reconoceria ubuntu pues para mandriva ubuntu se encuentra en una particion diferente de la que dice initr de ubuntu
<kayzarg> entonces ya alguien vio ese programa
<nasser_> hola, teneis twitter?
<mimecar> no
<Cibort> Hola, quiero saber como configuro mi webcam?
<Cibort> La conecto, la detecta
<Cibort> Pero luego no puedo ocuparla
<erUSUL> Cibort: con que programa? probaste cheese?
<Cibort> Que debo hacer?
<Cibort> Si
<Cibort> Con ese
<xangua> la puedes ver con cheese
<Cibort> Solo me aparece la webcam integrada, pero conecte una USB
<Cibort> Y fui a preferencias
<Cibort> Y solo aparece esa
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si la webcam está soportada?
<mimecar> la que tiene conexión usb
<Cibort> Si revise
<Cibort> linx@linx-laptop:~$ lsusb
<Cibort> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 04f2:b044 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<Cibort> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 05a9:8519 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV519 Webcam
<Cibort> Ahi esta
<mimecar> si, pero ¿está soportada?
<Cibort> Donde veo eso
<Cibort> =
<Cibort> ?
<mimecar> www.google.es
<Cibort> Es que vi
<Cibort> Gente que la instalo
<mimecar> con lsusb solo aparece si el sistema encuentra el dispositivo
<Cibort> En Mandriva
<Cibort> Y le funcionaba, pero no encontre nada
<mimecar> ¿y en ubuntu?
<Cibort> Para Ubuntu o Debian
<dannyLopez> buenas, tengo un problema para cisualizar los kanjis en las paginas web, solo veo cuadros ¬¬
<Cibort> mimecar, una consulta
<Cibort> Si instalo el controlador de windows, desde WINE, funcionara?
<xangua> dannyLopez: yo veo kanjis sin problema, habrás desinstalado las fuentes o movido algo de las fuentes
<mimecar> no
<Cibort> Es que el rpm de mandriva esta roto en todos lados de donde lo pillo
<Cibort> (Como para convertirlo :/)
<mimecar> no puedes instalar un rpm de otra distribución
<Cibort> Lo sospeche :(
<mimecar> no cumplirás las dependencias
<Cibort> Y con Alien?
<dannyLopez> xangua: puede ser eso, y en caso que sea eso como lo reparo? x(
<mimecar> eso lo convierte, que se instale es otra cosa
<Cibort> mmmm... Ya veo
<xangua> dannyLopez: pues que hiciste antes de que pasara¿
<dannyLopez> no se quite el smplayer y el nmap
<dannyLopez> nada mas
<mimecar> ¿leistes los programas que se quitaban por dependencias?
<Tarrasquero> eso es buena costumbre
<dannyLopez> aaa y un grabador de escritorio que no me funciono un intanbul
<mimecar> intanbul ?
<dannyLopez> o alfgo asi no recuerdo bien el nombre
<dannyLopez> algo*
<bl4ckc00k1e> alguien sabe por que motivo no puedo activar los efectos visuales? instale la nvidia por controladores y por repositorio,  glxinfo me sale todo como "non" pero las tuercas de colores si que me salen moviendose
<bl4ckc00k1e> tampoco me va compiz bien, no me funciona las teclas de acesso rpaido y me aprece sin bordes (pese a que en sus opciones esta activado e instalado esmerald
<xangua> bl4ckc00k1e: emerald --replace
<Tarrasquero> 1º emerald no es recomendable
<mimecar> emerald es un proyecto acabado, deberías usar otras alternativas
<xangua> y cuántos frames te dan las tuercas¿
<bl4ckc00k1e> xangua, 28898 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5771.318 FPS
<nasser_> seguidme en twitter
<nasser_> @namopo
<nasser_> gracias
<mimecar> nasser_: deja esas cosas
<nasser_> okk
<Cibort> Tarrasquero por que emerald no es recomendable?
<mimecar> Cibort: es un proyecto muerto
<Cibort> A mi me va super bien, es inseguro?
<erUSUL> !emerald
<kubot> Emerald es un decorador de ventanas para Compiz que esta obsoleto y tiene bugs que no serán reparados. No se recomienda su uso en instalaciones nuevas. Ver !compiz
<Cibort> Ahhhhh!
<bl4ckc00k1e> !compiz
<kubot> Compiz Fusion es un manejador de ventanas 3D. Si usas KDE4 se recomienda usar los efectos de kwin en lugar de instalar compiz. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Compiz_Fusion
<mimecar> bl4ckc00k1e: lspci | grep vga
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> fglxinfo | grep direct
<mimecar> te tiene que salir "yes"
<Cibort> Que bueno saber el tema de emerald
<xangua> glxinfo mimecar
<Cibort> Tal vez lo desinstale
<mimecar> xangua: seguramente :P
<mimecar> Cibort: deberías quitarlo ya
<mimecar> usar programas con fallos de seguridad conocidos no es buena idea
<bl4ckc00k1e> mimecar al reinciar me sale uvcvideo failes
<bl4ckc00k1e> failed* y ahorano puedo meter comandos en la terminal
<bl4ckc00k1e> me salen cosas raras...
<colo> mimecar, cual seria el reemplazo de emerald
<mimecar> usar compiz
<mimecar> bl4ckc00k1e: que has modificado antes de reiniciar?
<bl4ckc00k1e> el bashrc
<erUSUL> y que pusiste ahi?
<bl4ckc00k1e> ya lo corregi
<bl4ckc00k1e> el glxinfo , me sale yes
<mimecar> entonces debe funcionarte la aceleración de compiz
<bl4ckc00k1e> si hago compiz --replace, me deja todo  inservible, me da en consoal fallo de decoracion y no puedo usar el teclado
<mimecar> no lo uses
<mimecar> para activar los efectos no hace falta
<erUSUL> bl4ckc00k1e: seguro que tienes todo lo necesario instalado ?
<bl4ckc00k1e> me sigue diciendo que no s epueden activar, tras los parpadeos de la pantalla
<bl4ckc00k1e> erUSUL, que yo se si...
<bl4ckc00k1e> yo el ultimo ubuntu que use fue el 8.04
<bl4ckc00k1e> asi que este nuevo, no se que le pasa xD
<erUSUL> pega el error concreto de compiz --replace
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<erUSUL> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<bl4ckc00k1e> 10.10
<bl4ckc00k1e> erUSUL, si lo ejecuto tendre que reinciar
<omikron4> bl4ckc00k1e: mira en sistema administracion, controladores adicionales si el driver que tienes activado es el correcto
<bl4ckc00k1e> y no se si podre pegar  el error en pastebin
<mimecar> si te falla al activar los efectos de la forma normal
<mimecar> te pasará lo mismo con el "replace"
<bl4ckc00k1e> tengo al version 173
<erUSUL> por? no puedes hacer « metacity --replace » despues¿?
<bl4ckc00k1e> el recomendado no...
<bl4ckc00k1e> erUSUL,  no por que el teclado no va cuando lo hago xD
<omikron4> el recomendado es el 200 y pico.. tiens que poner el recoendado
<omikron4> y no el 173
<erUSUL> bl4ckc00k1e: a ver haz « sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop »
<mimecar> omikron4: el recomendado es el que viene con ubuntu
<bl4ckc00k1e> stoy instalado el recomendado, si no va, hago lo que dice erUSUL
<bl4ckc00k1e> oye, 2 años que no me metia aki y seguis los mismos xD, es increible
<bl4ckc00k1e> reinciopor el controlador  y vuelvo
<omikron4> claro... y cuando actualizas te sale que es el 200 y pico, mimecar, lo dije para que no instale el 173 sino el recomendado
<omikron4> que son diferentes
<mimecar> si instala el que viene con ubuntu, el sistema ya se encarga de las actualizaciones
<mimecar> si instalas uno a mano tienes que actualizar tu
<omikron4> mimecar: tienes razon, pero a veces cuando tienes algo mas que la grafica y te aconseja el sistema que pongas los drivers de los componentes adicionales... metemos la pata y pulsamos el 173, cuando a veces solo te pedia instalar los controladores del modem,
<mimecar> eso se arregla leyendo la pantalla
<bl4ckc00k1e> ahora se me queda pillado apariencia , cuando le activo los efectos, y se que en gris en ninguno
<bl4ckc00k1e> hago el reinstall
<bl4ckc00k1e> nada, sigue igual con el reisntall
<bl4ckc00k1e> nome da error pero se que pillado
<bl4ckc00k1e> formateo??
 * omikron4 se retira al sobre.. chaus.
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: que te ocurre para que quieras formatear?
<bl4ckc00k1e> que no puedo activar los efectos de escritorio
<bl4ckc00k1e> ahora por lo menos con compiz --replace no se bloquea, pero tampoco se me activan
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: coloca esto en la terminal lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<Tarrasquero> y pegalo en pastebin
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero, ok esto e slo k me escupe replace --compiz http://pastebin.com/zKjfrnvV y lo tuyo...
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero, http://pastebin.com/jn2kXAgC
<Tarrasquero> bl4ckc00k1e: desinstala el driver nouveau
<bl4ckc00k1e> desde donde?
<Tarrasquero> ese es el libre y crea conflictos con el propietario
<Tarrasquero> de todos modo tenias emerald instalado y ya lo quitaste verdad?
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero, creo que si
<Tarrasquero> asegurate de quitar ambas cosas
<lui_> omikron04, gracias está solucionado
<lui_> hasta mañana
<Tarrasquero> y el driver es el mas reciente?
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero, con el aprirude no encuentro noveau
<Tarrasquero> creo que no
<bl4ckc00k1e> aptitude
<Tarrasquero> apt-get
<bl4ckc00k1e> igual
<bl4ckc00k1e> apt-cache search noveau y nada
<Tarrasquero> nouveau
<Tarrasquero> ºquit
<bl4ckc00k1e> Tarrasquero, un avance, les hice purge, yahora por lo menos no se bloquea y sale el error de que no se peude activar xD
<colo> bl4ckc00k1e, tratas de habilitar los efectos con apariencias de las ventanas?
<bl4ckc00k1e> colo,  no entiendo bien tu pregunta, lo hago desde apariencias/efectos visuales
<bl4ckc00k1e> he robado con el compiz --replace activado tambien y nda, es mas ahora se corta el proceso por un segmentation faul o algo asi
<dzup1> Amigos, les tengo un pregunta ...si dos personas estan en un bote, uno se llama /nick y el otro /quit, el /nick se cae del bote ...quien queda?
<colo> bl4ckc00k1e, a eso me referia, te cuento que si yo voy  a es ventana me salen las 3 opciones sin wl tilde
<bl4ckc00k1e> no me va la normal y menos la extra, esta en ninguno
<bl4ckc00k1e> y si activo alguno, parpada todo, se vuelve medio loco y ventana que me salta diciendo que no se puede activar
<colo> bl4ckc00k1e, y los efectos andan bien, yo configure todo desde el compiz
<bl4ckc00k1e> desde el  compiz si activo el famoso cubo, me pide que active open gl etc, le doy activar y derrepente se cierra...
<colo> bl4ckc00k1e, si a mi si lo hago desde ahi me trae problemas tb
<bl4ckc00k1e> sta muy bien este ubuntu en todo lo demas, pero me sorprende que me este dando tantos fallso en lo grafico
<bl4ckc00k1e> segui este tutorial, sospecho que algo ed aqui m emeto
<bl4ckc00k1e> me mato
<bl4ckc00k1e> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/10/20/cosas-a-hacer-despues-de-instalar-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-2/
<bl4ckc00k1e> el cuda cre que me va, asi que supongo que es algo del sistema
<bl4ckc00k1e> hay algun comando que vuelva a las configuraciones iniciales del sistema? sin perder los programas claro ...
<chicomonte> holas
<chicomonte> como puedo cambiar el programa para descomprimir que esta por defecto en gnome
<chicomonte> cuando le das clic derecho y descomprimir aqui
<chicomonte> quien me ayuda
<charrua> pones abrir con otra aplicacion
<chicomonte> como puedo cambiar el programa para descomprimir que esta por defecto en gnome, cuando le das clic derecho y descomprimir aqui
<chicomonte> pero al darle clic derecho y estraer aqui siempre esta el mimo
<zen_monkey> i've installed an ubuntu web server on 10.04
<zen_monkey> pa, la pifie... es la costumbre de entrar al #ubuntu :p
<zen_monkey> va de nuevo, instale un webserver ... alguién sabe de alguna guía para configurar apache, php y demas?
<charrua> en vez de abrir con gestor de archivadores lo abres con otra aplicacion
<chicomonte> eso si
<charrua> va a la carpeta del archivo sin extraer y le das click derecho
<charrua> que otro descompresor tienes
<chicomonte> ark, pazip
<charrua> cuando descargas algo debes elegir guardar
<charrua> no elijas abrir con gestor sino siempre te lo va a abrir
<chicomonte> al darle clic derecho y "extraer aqui" siempre utiliza el gestor de archivos
<chicomonte> ese quiero cambiar
<charrua> cuando dice extraer aqui ya lo abrio el gestor
<charrua> tienes que tomar el archivo sin descomprimir y abrirlo con otro
<bl4ckc00k1e> creo que el fallo esta en xorg
<chicomonte> ok gracias
<charrua> de nada
<bl4ckc00k1e> gente, me es imposible activar los efectos, fusion icon, ni se me abre, compiz se cierra solo, he provado 3 drivers de nvidia , modificado xorg.conf, y nada
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-06
<estudiant> HOla, habia una comanda para saber que archivos estaban relacionados con un programa, pero no recuerdo como era, alguien lo sabe?
<estudiant> te decia la ruta de cada archivo
<estudiant> era algo asi como $comando dhcp
<estudiant> y entonces te decia
<estudiant> /etc/dhcpd3/dhcpd.conf
<estudiant> etc etc
<m4v> con dpkg?
<estudiant> bueno en realidad tendria que haber dicho $comando dhcpd3-server
<estudiant> m4v: no lo se, como lo haces tu?
<m4v> dpkg -L dhcp?
<estudiant> ok voy a ver, gracias!
<estudiant> me suena.
<m4v> lista los archivos del paquete
<estudiant> si, era eso, gracias m4v  :)
<Guest45597> Hola
<Guest45597> ¿alguien me recomienda algun programa similar o alternativo al Ares para ubuntu-linux?
<fosco_> Guest45597: no hay nada que use esa red
<fosco_> quizá lo mejor sea algo tipo deluge para torrent o vuze
<Guest45597> no me gusta los programas torrent pero si me gustaria algun programa que solo cumpla la misma funcion que el ares
<xangua> compartir archivos descentralizadamente¿ torrent :P
<fosco_> como te he dicho no hay nada q use esa red
<Guest45597> con las mismas facilidades, poner el nombre de lo que voy a buscar, organizado por detalle, elegir el que tenga mayor peso o mayor puntuacion, darle click, bajarlo y listo
<Guest45597> Lo se, solo ares usa la red ares, pero necesito es un programa que cumpla la misma funcion, tenga la red que tenga
<Guest45597> que sea P2P
<fosco_> prueba vuze
<Guest45597> y que sea el mas recomendado en GNU
<curiousx> usalo con wine
<Guest45597> voy a ver que tal va con vuze
<fosco_> Guest45597: no hay uno más recomendado
<fosco_> en realidad lo q te recomendaría es que abandones el p2p
<fosco_> y las descargas ilegales en general
<Guest45597> pero de ahi es donde bajo mis musicas
<fosco_> en linux el 99% del soft es gratuito, y para multimedia tienes muchos servicios legales
<Guest45597> si pero ellos cobran
<fosco_> no todos
<hashashin> Guest45597, frostwire también está bien
<Guest45597> frostwire no sale en el centro de software :S
<fosco_> vuze
<Guest45597> de vuze puedo bajar musica igual que como antes se hacia en napster?
<fosco_> pruebalo
<Guest45597> ok
<Guest45597> es un poco pesado :S 48 mB
<fosco_> alguna queja mas?
<xangua> pero no te parece pesada tu música :P
<Guest45597> oye solo estoy diciendo que me parece sorprendente que el programa pese 48 mB
<Guest45597> cuando la descarga de ares son como 2 mB aproximadamente
<Guest45597> aunque acepto que los 2 programas no tienen nada en comun
<Guest45597> y no me estoy quejando, soy medio novato y aun estoy aprendiendo
<xangua> el instalador pesara 2 mb que es otra cosa :P
<Guest45597> es impresionante ver como ha cambiado tan rapido la interfaz del xubuntu :S
<Guest45597> desde la 7.10 hasta la de ahora
<Guest45597> es muy radical :S
<Guest45597> aunque la 8.04 no me gusto :S se actualizo de forma desastroza
<Guest45597> se desordenaban los items del escritorio, y quedo lento
<Guest45597> como quisiera volver a disfrutar la interfaz del 7.10 :'(
<pablo_> h
<luismax> hola
<luismax> alguien me ayuda
<luismax> quiero instalar un modenusb en ubuntu
<luismax> como le hago_?
<luismax> quit
<luismax> hola
<francou> !seen chilicuil
<kubot> chilicuil was last seen in #Ubuntu-es 6 hours, 17 minutes, and 45 seconds ago: <chilicuil> o por esos detalles es por lo que me gusta Ubuntu =$
<truenhero> buenas alguien podria ayudarme con un problema en el punto de montaje
<truenhero> intento iniciar sesion en xfce4 pero me dice algo de /HOME o algo asi como si no tuviera carpeta...
<debsan> truenhero, create otro usuario, o entra por medio de tty y revisá el home
<debsan> no se, truenhero no estás explicando bien el error que te da
<truenhero> debsan: como creo otro usuario??
 * Unknow Buenas!
<truenhero> debsan: es como si no tuviera carpeta personal, y X bota un error
<debsan> truenhero, man adduser
<debsan> que error tira X ?
<isvarato> hola como puedo instalar real player en ubuntu
<truenhero> algo sobre montar la carpeta personal en /HOME
<truenhero> isvarato: con wine
<truenhero> isvarato: aunque si lo que necesitas es reproducir .rmvb  eso es otra cosa
<isvarato> gracias pero  lo descargue dese l apagina de real player para linux , l archivo esta en deb pero como lo pongo en un lanzador
<truenhero> isvarato: con click derecho
<truenhero> isvarato: que version de ubuntu tienes?
<isvarato> 11.04
<isvarato>  pero   no me acuerdo como le doy ejecutar desde e etclado
<UmbreonNewbie_> mirap truenhero no es mucho una solución pero ya probaste VLC?
<truenhero> UmbreonNewbie_: yo no soy el del problema
<UmbreonNewbie_> ah perdona
<UmbreonNewbie_> isvarato repito lo que por accidente dije a truenhero
<UmbreonNewbie_> ya probaste VLC?
<truenhero> UmbreonNewbie_: ya se fue...
<UmbreonNewbie> ok...
 * xoan buenas
<consola005> wenas
<consola005> tengo una preguntilla, si desactivo rsync, y el sistema lo necesita, el sistema levanta el servicio?
<consola005> y el saned? (Scanner services)
<guampa> consola005: podes desactivar el arranque de rsync desde /etc/default/rsync
<consola005> guampa, si lod esactivo y el sistema lo necesita, lo levanta solo el servicio?
<Barcel0> el instalador del cd alternative de ucuntu funciona igual que debian-installer? es decir hay que crear un minirepo para el cd?
<Barcel0> no hay un instalador que funcione como ubiquity pero que sea por consola?
<Barcel0> ????
<consola005> nadie sabe decirme si mato el rsync de inicio, y el sistema lo necesito lo levanta solo? o tengo k hacer manualmenteç
<kuaxi> hola hola :)
<kuaxi> hola ????
<consola005> hola
<kuaxi> hola consola005 :)
<consola005> que tal kuaxi  xD
<guampa> consola005: disculpa, eh sobre lo de rsync calculo que no, que no lo levanta solo
<consola005> gracias guampa, no encontraba info por internet sobre el tema
<guampa> no creo que lo use para nada por si solo el sistema igual
<kuaxi> guampa pa pa
<consola005> guampa, mmm interesante
<consola005> pero para hacer conexiones ftp, sh y netcat, etc, si n?
<guampa> no, son todas cosas diferentes
<kuaxi> de que programa hablan???
<guampa> rsync
<kuaxi> es para sincronizar?
<guampa> rsync? sip
<francou> hola necesito ayuda con quickly
<francou> necesito obtener algunos widgets pero no se bien en que lugar debo escribir ese codigo
<elmalafacha> hola
<elmalafacha> tengo un problema: acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.10 a una computadora pero constantemente se apaga, como se si es el equipo o el sistema??
<GridCube_> se cuelga o se apaga?
<debsan> elmalafacha, se reinicia o se apaga ?
<elmalafacha> se apaga
<GridCube_> si se apaga directamente entonces lo mas probable, con un 85.3% de probabilidad, es que la maquina tenga algo mal, puede ser la fuente, capacitores inflados, o cualquier cosa, si se cuelga cuando estas haciendo algo puede ser del sistema, pero ahi ya es mas complicado
<elmalafacha> GridCube, si es lo que pense, por que tambien se me apagó  cuando puse el livecd de ubuntu y el de linux mint
<GridCube_> sep
<debsan> elmalafacha, con win no se apaga?
<elmalafacha> debsan, es lo que no se por que el computador es de una amiga
<elmalafacha> pero creo qeu tenía fallas
<debsan> ok
<elmalafacha> es lo que queíra preguntarle
<GridCube_> lo mas probable es que tengas algo mal en tu maquina, llevala a un tecnico, la ultima que se me apagaba asi tenia varios capacitores inchados y por eso se apagaba, le cambie la fuente y todo y seguia apagandose, asi que la tuve que llevar a alguien que supiera de hard
<elmalafacha> además tiene un problema con la bateria, no le sirve,
<elmalafacha> GridCube, ya, si es lo que pense
<elmalafacha> gracias pues voy a checar que onda, saludos
<rodrigo> Escriba el texto aquÌ....Hola, como puedo quitar windows de mi laptop?
<rodrigo> es necesario volver a instalar ubuntu?
<mimecar> rodrigo en principio no
<rodrigo> y como lo puedo hacer? tengo e gparted pero no me atrevo a usarlo por si lo borro todo
<mimecar> quitando la partición de windows
<itxshell> rodrigo, busca un manual de Gparted o un video
<itxshell> y ve paso a paso
<mimecar> mientras tengas una copia de todos tus datos...
<itxshell> la particion de windows esta claramente rotulada con NFTS
<itxshell> las de linux son Ext4 y Swap
<rodrigo> ok
<itxshell> busca un manual lee bien si no te atreves espera un poco a que te sientas mas seguro del procedimiento
<mimecar> rodrigo guarda una copia de todos tus datos
<itxshell> ve a paraiso linux alli hay unos tutoriales bastante graficos
<rodrigo> ya tengo la copia hecha
<mimecar> rodrigo tu ordenador tiene partición de recuperación?
<rodrigo> creo que si
<rodrigo> una vez tuvo un fallo (en windows) y se formateo solo
<mimecar> haz una copia también de esa partición
<mimecar> o no podrás reinstalar windows
<rodrigo> no logro indentificarla... en gparted me aparecen tres particiones, con sistema nfts, una pone pqservice y la otra os, la tercera en sistema de artchivos pone no asignado
<mimecar> tendrás que hacer la copia desde windows
<rodrigo> ok
<rodrigo> voy a ello
 * xoan buenas
<tron_> Hola amigos espero y me puedan ayudar
<tron_> ¿ Por que me aparece esto ?:
<tron_> tron@tron-cerebelum:~$ sudo apt-get update
<tron_> E: Línea 16 mal formada en la lista de orígenes /etc/apt/sources.list (análisis de dist)
<tron_> E: No se pudo leer la lista de orígenes.
<tron_> tron@tron-cerebelum:~$ sudo apt-get install docky
<tron_> Leyendo listas de paquetes... Hecho
<tron_> Creando árbol de dependencias
<mimecar> !paste tron_
<kubot> tron_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> tron_: pon el enlace ahora
<tron_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/831828/
<mimecar> has editado a mano el archivo sources.list?
<tron_> no
<tron_> intente hacer un update e instalar docky y no puede
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el contenido de ese archivo
<tron_> ok
<mimecar> estas usando un repositorio de PPA para poner docky?
<tron_> no
<mimecar> ok
<tron_> hice un update
<tron_> y luego intente sudo apt-get install docky
<tron_> mira http://paste.ubuntu.com/831837/
<mimecar> cambia de repositorio en el centro de software
<GridCube_> tron_: tu update falló
<mimecar> Editar, origenes de software
<tron_> si
<tron_> ok
<tron_> mimecar como ?
<mimecar> abre el centro de software, editar....
<tron_> espera se arregle o mi hermano me va a matar
<mimecar> parece un fallo del repositorio
<tron_> no abre
<tron_> no abre el centro de software
<mimecar> no se abre el centro de software?
<GridCube_> tron_: tranquilo
<tron_> si
<tron_> como puedo estar tranquila
<GridCube_> abri el panel de Origenes de Software
<tron_> pude abrir origenes del software
<tron_> ya
<tron_> el ganchito que dice Software libre mantenido por la comunidad(Universe) esta desabilitado
<tron_> lo avilito
<tron_> habilito eso
<GridCube_> tron_: podes pegar en pastebin el contenido de /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<mimecar> GridCube ya lo ha puesto
<mimecar> tron_: cambia el país del repositorio
<GridCube_> ah, porque veia pero su linea 16 no tiene nada de malo
<tron_> a cualquiera
<mimecar> no, solo queda un fallo del repositorio
<tron_> ¿?
<tron_> ¿ Puede poner cualquier pais?
<mimecar> tron_: selecciona cualquiera
<_Richie_> Mi notebook entrar en suspension al desconectar el cargador y la bateria esta con carga pero no 100%
<_Richie_> me pueden indicar como solucionar esto
<tron_> mimecar, ya
<_Richie_> ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> _Richie_: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<_Richie_> 64 bits
<mimecar> esa versión tendrá soporte hasta finales de Abril
<_Richie_> estoy esperando la 12.04 para mudarme
<mimecar> ok, revisa que en la configuración de energía de gnome
<mimecar> no tengas puesto que entre en suspensión si no tiene enchufe
<_Richie_> ok verificare por ahi
<tron_> mimecar, mira ahora http://paste.ubuntu.com/831844/
<tron_> funciono pero no totalmente
<mimecar> ese servidor está caído
<tron_> entonces uso otro
<GridCube_> tron_: solo un servidor de todos esos esta caido
<GridCube_> el resto anda
<tron_> ahora funciona
<tron_> pero se para
<tron_> reiniciare la pc
<tron_> mimecar, mira http://paste.ubuntu.com/831865/
<guampa> tron_: no tenias al principio el servidor de venezuela y no andaba?
<GridCube_> tron_: volviste a ve.
<tron_> si andaba
<guampa> proba con el internacional
<tron_> ok
<_Richie_> mimecar =  es un bug: upower (devkit-power) reporting bad data when AC cable is unplugged
<tron_> guampa al menos ya paso el punto donde se quedaba
<guampa> pero algun problema de conexion parece seguir teniendo
<tron_> el problema es cuando intento instalar algo
<tron_> ejemplo = docky
<guampa> antes de instalar tenes que lograr bajar los catalogos
<guampa> (update)
<tron_> si si yo se
<tron_> bueno mira
<tron_> ya termino intentare a ver
<_Richie_> mimecar = supuesta solucion: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/572541/comments/1
<tron_> ahora esta descargando espero y no hay ningun error
<guampa> espera a que termine
<tron_> XD
<tron_> no hubieron errores
<tron_> ya se esta instalando
<_Richie_> mimecar = probado y funciona
<tron_> guampa eso quiere decir que se reparo el error
<tron_> amigos muchas gracias !
<guampa> de nada tron_ :)
<tron_> les agradezco su ayuda
<tron_> me despido hasta la proxima
<tron_> aaaah, un favor cuando se conecte mi hermano por favor no le digan nada
<tron_> -.-
<mimecar> tron_: se lo podrá decir google
<guampa> niguno de los 64 aqui presentes le dira nada, lo prometemos
<mimecar> los logs son públicos :P
<guampa> lo pondremos en el topic nomas :)
<mimecar> ademas, era un fallo de los repositorios
<tron_> si pero el solo se mete cuando necesita de un tema
<mimecar> no es algo que controles en tu rquipo
<tron_> bueno de todas maneras gracias
<tron_> ciao !
<cousteau> hmm, ubuntu me dice que tiene poca tinta, pero el monitor de la impresora (HPLIP) me dice que está casi al 100%
<cousteau> (cambié cartucho hace poco=
<cousteau> (...y me ha imprimido mal...)
<GridCube_> sacalo y ponelo de nuevo
<GridCube_> hace un hard test
<cousteau> no, si ya digo que el HPLIP me indica que tengo bien de tinta
<cousteau> pero el icono de impresora me marca como bajo
<mimecar> uno de los dos miente :P
<cousteau> mimecar, el segundo:  compré tinta nueva el otro día
<GridCube_> hiciste una prueba de impresion? desde la impresora?
<cousteau> brb, cebando el cartucho, que no me va
<cousteau> la prueba de impresión me va bien, luego imprimo hojas y me va mal :|
<cousteau> bueno...  cartucho cebado, cambiado "draft" por "normal", ahora al menos imprime bien, pero sigue creyendo que le falta tinta
<luix>  experto ke me ayude
<guampa> primero plantea tu pregunta y despues si alguien sabe y puede te ayudará
<luix> aaa com puedo cambiar los iconos
<guampa> luix: que version de ubuntu?
<luix> 10.04
<guampa> en el menu sistema -> preferencias -> apariencia
<luix> Ooo gracias quampa
<guampa> de nada luix
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe como puedo saber si estan usando mi router
<liher> ?
<liher> wifi
<liher> hay algun programa  para ello?
<kurama10> liher: en tu terminal dale arp
<kurama10> o liher entra directamente a tu router
<liher> y que hago con lo de arp?
<selina2> jeeee yo uso el router del vecino
<liher> eso me dice cuantos ordenadores estan conectados?
<kurama10> liher: sip
<liher> solo uno
<liher> ya
<liher> puedo automatizar la ejecucion de ese comando cada 10 minutos y registrar los resultados?
<liher> como log?
<kurama10> man arp
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-07
<B0f> hola a todos, tengo una duda que no tiene que ver con el topic pero tal vez alguno de ustedes sepa, cual es la direferencia de TOR-browser y instalarlo con vidalia y el resto de paquetes necesarios?
<B0f> :S he estado buscando todo el dia pero no he encontrado nada
<granjero> hola, es posible que una salida de echo "ejemplo" ejemplo este escrito de algun color?
<shai-> una pregunta, ¿porque no puedo subir imagenes a sitios web (como Taringa, kn3 o imgur), me da error, me dice que hubo un error al procesarlo. lo he intentado en distintos sitios y con distintos formatos.
<arielsanflo> saludos y buena noche
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda
<EagleScreen> arielsanflo: que problema tienes?
<arielsanflo> tengo una wlan inalambrica
<arielsanflo> es usb
<arielsanflo> es una encore  enuwi 1x42
<EagleScreen> yo tambien tengo una
<EagleScreen> vaya nombre
<arielsanflo> trae segun lsusb una rtl 8192cu
<arielsanflo> bueno el problema es que no puedo navegar con ella
<EagleScreen> ya
<EagleScreen> que dice dmesg cuando la conectas?
<atotclic_> arielsanflo: desde cuando te pasa??
<atotclic_> tehas fijado que DNS te da???
<arielsanflo> haber
<arielsanflo> ella se conecta bien
<arielsanflo> reconoce las wireles cercanas y todo se conecta pero no navega
<EagleScreen> ahhh
<EagleScreen> te sale el mensajito de que se ha establecido la conexión?
<arielsanflo> bueno me pideienen wep las caves cuando las redes t
<arielsanflo> me pide las claves cuando las redes son wep de seguridad pero nunca se conecta
<EagleScreen> a mi em pasa lo mismo con un wifi usb que tengo
<EagleScreen> me salen las redes disponibles, me pide la clave de la wifi (WPA en mi caso), y luego nunca se conecta
<EagleScreen> no llega jamás a establecer la conexión
<EagleScreen> en mi caso creo que es que los drivers de este modelo aun están algo verdes, ha comenzado a funcionar en el kernel 3.0.0 (es decir en Ubuntu 11.10), en las versiones previas no era detectado
<EagleScreen> pero me parece que en el kernel 3.1 o 3.2 si que lograba conectarse
<EagleScreen> creo que una vez lo hice
<arielsanflo> yo tengo el ultmio
<arielsanflo> el ultimo ubuntu
<arielsanflo> y nada
<EagleScreen> el 3.2?
<arielsanflo> lo probe en suse 12.1
<arielsanflo> lo probe con fedora 16
<arielsanflo> y nada
<arielsanflo> lo probe con debian 6
<atotclic_> arielsanflo: pueden ser los DNS o bien los protocolos b , g ,n etc
<EagleScreen> arielsanflo: haz una cosa, saca el wifi del puerto usb, vuelvelo a meter, y mira que sale en el comando dmesg
<arielsanflo> estoy buscando una sala de programacion
<atotclic_> que DNS te da
<atotclic_> nano /etc/resov.conf
<atotclic_> mira eso
<arielsanflo> ya esperame un segundo vuelvo a entrar
<EagleScreen> atotclic_: creo que él dijo que no le llega a establecer la conexión, por lo que los DNS no creo que tengan mucho que ver
<atotclic_> si tiene que ver por que se conecta al router pero el router le da 192.168.1.1 por ejemplo y no resuelve
<atotclic_> quien resuelve es el servidor DNS que no reside en el router
<EagleScreen> ya pero si no llega a establecer conexión con el router, eso que mas da?
<atotclic_> yo no podia navegar por culpa de eso
<EagleScreen> ya pero una cosa es que, estableciendo la conexion con el router no puedas navegar, y otra es que ni siquiera puedas conectar con el router
<atotclic_>  arielsanflo> reconoce las wireles cercanas y todo se conecta pero no navega
<atotclic_> 02:25 < arielsanflo> reconoce las wireles cercanas y todo se conecta pero no navega
<atotclic_> 02:26 < EagleScreen> ahhh
<atotclic_> dice que se conecta pero nunca sale del router
<EagleScreen> <arielsanflo> me pide las claves cuando las redes son wep de seguridad pero nunca se conecta
<atotclic_> lo que puede hacer mirar los protocolos del router
<atotclic_> si estan en b o g o bg
<atotclic_> etc
<arielsanflo> ahora si estoy en un linux
<atotclic_> es el mismo pc???
<atotclic_> y no se te conecta??
<arielsanflo> nop
<EagleScreen> arielsanflo: el mio es chipset rtl8192cu, el tuyo es el mismo?
<arielsanflo> estoy con la otra con una mas mundial la broadcom4312 que no funciona casi con nigun linux
<arielsanflo> si te muestro lsusb
<arielsanflo> es identico
<EagleScreen> muestramelo
<arielsanflo> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<arielsanflo> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<arielsanflo> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<arielsanflo> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<arielsanflo> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<arielsanflo> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0951:1625 Kingston Technology DataTraveler 101 II
<EagleScreen> !pastebin | arielsanflo
<kubot> arielsanflo: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<guampa> !pastebin arielsanflo ...
<kubot> guampa: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<guampa> !pastebin | arielsanflo
<kubot> arielsanflo: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<guampa> :| paste.ubuntu.com , arielsanflo
<EagleScreen> bueno creo que ya le hemos avisado
<guampa> ah disculpas no lo habia notado
<EagleScreen> arielsanflo: en ese lsusb no veo tu wifi listado
<EagleScreen> arielsanflo: de todas frmas es mejor que uses el comando dmesg, en lugar de lsusb, justo unos segundos depsues de enchufar el wifi
<guampa> arielsanflo: ya el bot te removió el quiet
<EagleScreen> arielsanflo: voy a comprobar si este chisme funciona con el kernel 3.2, si es así te lo digo
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/832127/
<arielsanflo> hay esta el resultado de dmesg
<EagleScreen> arielsanflo: ok, tenemos el mismo aparato
<EagleScreen> arielsanflo: voy a reiniciar el equipo, en 5 minutos me paso por aqui otra vez y de digo si funciona con el nuevo kernel
<EagleScreen> hola
<EagleScreen> arielsanflo: malas noticias, no parece que esto funcione con el kernel 3.2 tampoco
<arielsanflo> que falla
<EagleScreen> arielsanflo: yo creo que sencillamente los drivers aun no estan muy bien hechos, son muy nuevos
<atotclic_> arielsanflo:
<arielsanflo> si creo lo mismo
<atotclic_> usas network manager
<arielsanflo> claro
<arielsanflo> wicd ni la reconose
<atotclic_> mira que no tengas conectado ipv6 ponlo en ignore
<atotclic_>  wlan0: no IPv6 routers present
<atotclic_> el wicd tienes wue poner a vveces la wla0 o wlan1 la que sea
<atotclic_> haz un ifconfig -a
<atotclic_> a ver que interfaces tienes???
<EagleScreen> arielsanflo: yo te aconsejo que le des el cambiazo a algun vecino o amigo que use Windows, le dejas el tuyo instalado con los drivers, y tu te quedas con el suyo si te funciona en Linux
<arielsanflo> lo que pasa
<atotclic_> pon este comando arielsanflo lshw -C network
<atotclic_> a ver que te dice???
<Unknow> Estoy creando una mediawiki y al registrarse los usuarios, el correo de verificación no lo envía. Alguno sabe por qué?
<francou> yo no jjaja
<Unknow> Dx
<francou> me das la ip o la direccion de la pagina?
<francou> o es en local
<francou> ?
<Unknow> Aún en local.
<francou> ahh ok
<francou> espera que pruebo subirlo a un servidor
<Unknow> Vale. :)
<francou> subiendo
<francou> si no falla la estimación de nautilus, en 9 horas está subido :D
<Unknow> lol
<pipo> hola
<pipo> alguien sabe como quitar el ruido al cerrar el reproductor de musica o video ?
<overrride> Holas
<overrride> A todos !!
<francou> hola  overrride
<overrride> Hola
<overrride> soy nuevo aqui
<overrride> Pero uso Ubuntu mas de 6 meses
<francou> ok
<francou> que problema tienes?
<francou> overrride, estas??
<overrride> si
<overrride> Solo pregunto que novedades habra en la nueva version 12
<francou> emm el canal de charlas es el de al lado... #ubuntu-es-cafe
<francou> lo unico que he visto es lo de hud
<francou> o hub
<francou> que me pareció bueno
<overrride> hub
<overrride> y perdon por mi ignorancia
<overrride> que biene hacer un hub
<francou> no hay problema
<francou> no soy el administrador del canal
<francou> cámbiate a #ubuntu-es-cafe y charlamos
<atl> si conecto un cable de red de una pc a otra puedo empezar a intercambiar archivos o nesecito configurar algo?
<francou> en la configuracion de red pone compartida con otros equipos
<francou> y de paso le pasas internet a la otra
<francou> para intercambiar los archivos tienes que compartir carpetas
<francou> con samba
<atl> sin router, cierto?
<francou> si
<francou> de donde obtienes internet?
<francou> si en ninguna de las pcs tienes internet tendrás que configurar el ip manualmente
<atl> ip manualmente, con tener los dos la misma basta?
<atl> no, no hay internet
<atl> supongo que con lo que has dicho puedo arreglarmelas para seguir buscando
<francou> no, debes poner, por ejemplo, en una 10.0.0.1 y en la otra 10.0.0.2
<francou> y la mascara de subred 255.255.255.0
<francou> y lo demas dejarlo en blanco
<atl> es un ejemplo o es necesario que sean las direcciones seguidas? "0.1 y 0.2"
<francou> es un ejemplo
<francou> osea las dos tienen que ser del tipo 10.0.0.X y 10.0.0.Z
<francou> entiendes?
<francou> solo le puedes cambiar el ultimo numero
<atl> entiendo, eso es gran progreso
<atl> alguien tiene experiencia con el ps3 media server?
<atl> francou nada de dns en red local?
<francou> no
<atl> que tal el gateway?
<francou> nada
<atl> entonces culpare al programa
<francou> prueba hacer un ping a la otra maquina
<lana> alguien sabe porque hay aplicaciones que cuando las abro no aparecen en el panel de gnome
<Unknow> No deben de tener soporte para Gnome.
<EternalObscurity> Muy Buenas Noches.
<atl> un cable cruzado necesario para conectar 2 pc's es igual a uno de red normal?
<liher> hola
<liher> estoy buscando consejo sobre seguridad
<liher> alguien controla el tema
<liher> ?
<liher> es sobre wifi
<fosco_> buenas
<irene_> sadc
<irene_> quien eres fosco?
 * xoan buenas
<Chacall> ¿alguien puede ayudarme?
<kicke_> Holas
<kicke_> Alguien podria decirme cual es el paquete para instalar los codec's a firefox?
<kicke_> No puedo escuchar las Radios en vivo, me dice que no puede reproducrir los Windows Media Player, antes de re-instalar podia hacerlo.
<kicke_> ya lo encontre
<kmil> hola!
<kmil> que tal???
<kmil> tengo una duda
<kmil> he agregado un nuevo disco duro a mi equipo
<kmil> porque me estava quedando sin espacio
<kmil> me gustaria que en ese nuevo disco duro apareciera /var/lib
<kmil> es posible?
<hashashin> kmil, posible es, pero todo un disco para /var/lib ?
<xoan> kmil: no, no puedes
<xoan> /var/lib es un directorio reservado
<xoan> puede aparecer en /var/lib/mnt (o cualquier otro nombre), aunque no sería lo adecuado
<xoan> para eso existen directorios como /media o /mnt
<kmil> ok
<kmil> en /var/lib/mysql es donde se almacennan los datos de mis bases de datos
<xoan> sí
<kmil> ocupa mas volumen del que pensaba
<kmil> y me gustaria asignar esto al nuevo HD que he creado
<xoan> entonces lo que deberías hacer sería montar todo el directorio /var en otro lugar
<hashashin> lo mas facil es montar el disco en otro sitio y hacer un simbólico a /var/lib/mysql
<fosco_> por poder puedes
<kmil> pero si realizo un simbolico los datos sguiran almacenandose en el disco antiguo
<hashashin> copialos primeros
<kmil> como puedo montar todo /var en la nueva unidad?
<hashashin> los borras y enlazas
<xoan> por ejemplo: http://outhereinthefield.wordpress.com/2008/02/02/moving-usr-var-to-another-partition/
<xoan> o http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/post-installation-re-partitioning-how-to-move-var-199391/#post1019938
<xoan> (adaptándolos en lo necesario a ubuntu, claro)
<sisa_> hola, necesito ayuda con esto: http://sliceoflinux.com/2008/11/19/formateo-a-bajo-nivel-zero-filling/
<GridCube> es bastante claro
<GridCube> que problema tenes?
<sisa_> HAY ALGUAN APLICACION PARA HACER EL FORMATEO D E BAJO NIVIEL?
<GridCube> !mayuscula
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'mayuscula'.
<GridCube> !mayusculas
<kubot> No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<sisa_> que al parecer el comando tiene muchoss problemas....
<cossier> sisa_: que problemas?
<GridCube> sisa_, debe haber varios cientos de programas
<sisa_> jo , no me di cuengta qwue tenia en mayusculas...
<GridCube> buscaste en el centro de software? en google?
<GridCube> en synaptic?
<GridCube> sisa_, http://masterstux.wordpress.com/2010/02/14/formato-de-bajo-nivel-en-ubuntu/
<sisa_> GridCube: voy...
<GridCube> ok :) suerte me voy
<exiopetricidas> hola
<exiopetricidas> como puedo ser superusuario en un ordenador de colegio
<xangua> !sudo
<kubot> sudo es un comando para ejecutar programas de consola con privilegios de superusuario (root). Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo (inglés) Para aplicaciones gráficas ver !gksu (GNOME, Xfce) o !kdesudo (KDE)
<exiopetricidas> pero como puedo saber la contraseña?
<xoan> exiopetricidas: no puedes, a no ser que tu usuario pueda ejecutar sudo (la contraseña es la de tu usuario)
<exiopetricidas> mira
<exiopetricidas> la contraseña del usuario es usuario
<exiopetricidas> y no va
<xoan> pues entonces no puedes hacer nada
<exiopetricidas> pero no hay manera de poder hacerlo?
<exiopetricidas> ninguna?
<xangua> pregunta la contraseña a el administrador
<exiopetricidas> como hago eso llamando?
<xoan> exiopetricidas: si la hubiera, crees que sería sencillo? en eso se basa la seguridad de los sistema *nix
<Geeko> :D
<exiopetricidas> mm...
<exiopetricidas> y eso de *nix es muy seguro?
<xoan> linux es un sistema *nix (tipo UNIX)
<exiopetricidas> ah ok
<xoan> el caso es que sea para lo que sea que necesites permisos de superusuario, puedes contactar con quien administre los equipos de tu colegio y decirle lo que quieres hacer, para que sea él el que lo haga
<exiopetricidas> puuf
<exiopetricidas> no eso no
<exiopetricidas> quiero hacelo yo, para aprender
<xoan> pues mal empiezas...
<Itxshell> al decir nix el se refiere a sistemas operativos like nix o basados en Unix
<Geeko> exiopetricidas, usas Linux para algo en particular?
<exiopetricidas> para el colegio (instituto
<Geeko> guadalinex...
<julian_> HOLA, BUENAS TARDES. como estan tod@s?
<d4nd14z> Hola...
<overrride> Holas
<d4nd14z> 10.04 o 11.10 cual preferis ?
<fosco_> 11.10
<d4nd14z> asi el 10.04 sea LTS ???
<aguitel> 10.04 es la mejor version de ubuntu hasta la fecha ,la mas estable
<fosco_> si tú lo dices...
<d4nd14z> lo mismo digo yo... la GUI del 11.10 no me gusta.
<aguitel> es tan estable como debian squeeze
<Harpagornis> Alguien sobria decirme por que no me carga las fuentes en el gimp?
<Harpagornis> por cierto.. buenas
<fosco_> quizá no sean truetype o no la tengas en la carpeta de fuentes
<d4nd14z> pregunta: cual es la carpeta de fuentes en ubuntu ?
<Harpagornis> ya la puse en la carpeta de las fuentes, pero no me aparece
<d4nd14z> pregunta: cual es la carpeta de fuentes en ubuntu ?
<Harpagornis> d4nd14z,  es en /home/usuario/.gimp.version/fonts/fuentes.ttf
<fosco_> d4nd14z ~/.fonts
<Harpagornis> y el problema era que a parte de copiarla , hay que instalarla fuente en el sistema
<d4nd14z> gracias fosco_ ... buen dato...
<overrride> Hola
<Harpagornis> gracias chicos
<overrride> Me gusta el Unity
<overrride> Alguien sabe si fedora soporta unity>
<overrride> ?
<aguitel> no viene instalado en fedora
<aguitel> gnome-shell usa
<goedecke> Hola muy buenos días (mexico), alguien ah configurado satisfactorimente un servidor de correo multidominio en ubuntu server ?
<goedecke> que me pueda apoyar a encontrar un buen tutorial...
<xoan> goedecke: http://jontai.me/blog/2011/12/multi-domain-mail-server-with-postfix-dovecot-postgrey-dspam-androundcube/
<xoan> está basado en http://workaround.org/ispmail/squeeze (este último está genial, aunque es un pelín extenso)
<goedecke> Muchas gracias
<Barcel0> hola todos
<Barcel0> cómo soluciono esto: sudo mount --bind /dev/pts/ tmp/remaster-root/dev/pts  mount: el punto de montaje tmp/remaster-root/dev/pts no existe
<goedecke> Barcel0 Primero verifica si existe la ruta de existir agrega una / antes de tmp
<goedecke> para que especifique es esta en raiz
<goedecke> sudo mount --bind /dev/pts/ /tmp/remaster-root/dev/pts
<mauricio> Buenas, por favor para ver si alguien  por aca me hecha una manito
<mauricio> tengo un problema con la carpeta personal
<Souchiro> o.o
<Guest89920> cada vez que quiero acceder a la carpeta personal sale un error
<Souchiro> plantea la pregunta
<Guest89920> el error dice:
<Guest89920> Error al mostrar la información del estado del archivo «/home/mauricio/.gvfs»: El otro extremo de la conexión no está conectado.
<Guest89920> no se a que puede deberse esto, ¿tendra solucion?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Guest89920> en realidad no tengo ubuntu, tengo xubuntu, la version 11.10
<Guest89920> me imagino que puede ser igual
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Guest89920> si, supongo, desde la primera vez que lo instale le di a que el gestor de actualizaciones instalara todo lo necesario
<mimecar> en una consola, sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest89920> descargo casi 104 MB en actualizaciones, y hoy por hoy el gestor no muestra mas actualizaciones
<Guest89920> ok ya pongo el comando
<Guest89920> listo
<Guest89920> que mas hago?
<kyovsiori999> hola
<kyovsiori999> una cosa
<kyovsiori999> alguien sabe como evitar un ataque ddos?
<mimecar> Guest89920: se han puesto actualizaciones?
<mimecar> kyovsiori999: desconectando el ordenador
<kyovsiori999> jeje
<kyovsiori999> es que vivo en un hotel
<Guest89920> no, no hay actualizaciones, dice que el sistema esta actualizado
<sisa_> hola, quiero realizar un formateo bajo nivel con sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/unidaddedisco bs=1M
<mimecar> sisa_: usa gparted
<kyovsiori999> y aqui hay un capullo que esta usando eso para putear al personal
<kyovsiori999> ademas me satura los puertos y me cierra el msn
<kyovsiori999> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<mimecar> kyovsiori999: no lo puedes evitar
<kyovsiori999> vaya
<sisa_> pero me gustaria saber si le puedo agregar otras opciones para ver el avance como una barra ...
<mimecar> Guest89920: cuando empezó el fallo?
<kyovsiori999> pues estamos apañados
<mimecar> kyovsiori999: busca al gracioso
<kyovsiori999> pero puedo evitar los arp de mac falsas no?
<Guest89920> no recuerdo
<Guest89920> creo que fue despues de instalar las actualizaciones
<Guest89920> por primera vez
<kyovsiori999> si ya me gustaria estampar mis puños contra su puta cara
<mimecar> Guest89920: quejate en el hotel
<kyovsiori999> lo que he pensado en hacer yo lo mismo para que reviente la puta red de una vez y solucionen el problema
<kyovsiori999> jejeje
<guampa> !lenguaje
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<sisa_> mimecar: pero gparted no me permite hacer formato de bajo nivel, necesito cargarme hata el mbr
<Guest89920> no sabia que ubuntu o linuxn fuera tambien blanco de ataques DDoS
<mimecar> sisa_: no es más fácil eliminar grub?
<mimecar> Guest89920: cualquier sistema
<sisa_> no, por que creo que tengo vichos en el mbr....
<mimecar> compruebalo con un antivirus
<sisa_> mimecar: por eso quiero hacer un format de bajo nivel
<VADER> hola gente ubuntera
<mimecar> sisa_: si usas dd también perderás el contenido del disco
<Guest89920> podria ser que mi problema se deba a un problema con alguna particion?
<mimecar> Guest89920: no
<Guest89920> gparted me muestra en las particiones logicas que hay una que es desconocida
<sisa_> mimecar: ya se, quiero empezar como un dd salido de fabrica...
<Guest89920> ya que la otra es ext4 que es la de xubuntu
<sisa_> mimecar: hice algo igual hace 4 años desde un msdos pero no recuerdo las intrucciones... si las encontrara en google lo haria desde un msdos. que se que funciona bien...
<Guest89920> por cierto, el gparted no me muestra la particion de intercambio
<Guest89920> al parecer la de intercambio es la que aparece en negro
<Guest89920> no corro riesgo si formateo esa particion que esta en negro con formato swap?
<mimecar>  depende de si esa partición es swap
<mimecar> o contiene datos
<Guest89920> la particion es de 1.75 GB
<sisa_> mimecar: ademas asi garantizo reparaciones de sectores dañados o por lo menos me los dira....
<Guest89920> y gparted dice que es desconocido
<mimecar> sisa_: los sectores dañados no se reparan
<Guest89920> esta identificado como /dev/sda6
<mimecar> Guest89920: no se como tienes particionado tu disco duro
<sisa_> ya... es un decir... seran tachados o no tomados en cuenta....
<mimecar> cuanta ram tienes?
<Guest89920> tengo 2 GB pero por la tarjeta grafica integrada se utilizan 1.75 GB de ram
<mimecar> ok
<Guest89920> el discoduro se particiona de la sig forma:
<mimecar> ponlo en pastebin
<Guest89920> http://i.imgur.com/LHrVR.png
<mimecar> en ese sistema no parece que hayas asignado swap en la instalación
<mimecar> aunque no tiene que afectar al funcionamiento normal del sistema
<Guest89920> en realidad siento que el sistema esta pesadito
<Guest89920> y un poquito lento
<Guest89920> la PC tiene mas de lo que pide xfce no deberia ponerser asi :S
<Guest89920> *ponerse
<mimecar> depende de los programas que uses
<isaacricci> hola puto
<isaacricci> =-O
<m4v> isaacricci: algo para agregar?
<scorpyo> Buenasss
 * redttx is away: I'm busy
<txomon> buenas, alguien me puede decir cual es el estado de este bug 928193 ?
<txomon> https://launchpad.net/bugs/928193
<mimecar> puedes ver su estado en launchpad
<txomon> mimecar, la cosa es que no entiendo el estado, fix commited, significa que está arreglado, pero no se _donde_ está arreglado
<mimecar> eso es que hay un parche para arreglarlo
<mimecar> no que ya lo tengos en los repositorios actualizado
<txomon> oki
<txomon> hay que decir que han sido rápidos, pero la cosa es que lo necesito para ayer casi ;D
<mimecar> pagales dinero para que lo arreglen más rápido
<txomon> jaja
<txomon> si era una tontería
<newboy> hola
<newboy> ?
<mimecar> arreglarlo es una "tontería", encontrarlo no
<txomon> había que compilarlo con una versión más nueva, la cosa era que lo mandaran a repositorios
<txomon> mimecar, lee el bug, no han tardado ni 3 minutos en identificar el problema
<txomon> hola
<newboy> como va
<txomon> newboy, quieres ayuda con algo?
<newboy> si
<newboy> tengo una consulta
<txomon> ---
<txomon> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<newboy> tengo un netbook samsung en el cual estoy corriendo el live de ubuntu 11.10
<newboy> pero no se me escalan las paginas de internet
<txomon> newboy, explorador?
<newboy> firefox
<txomon> prueba con el zoom
<newboy> no es solo eso, es como si todo estuviera diseñado para una resolucion distinta, los iconos y ventanas de los programas en general se ven de gran tamaño
<txomon> newboy, estas probando el escritorio para netbook?
<newboy> asi es
<txomon> creo que estaba hecho así a posta
<newboy> mmm
<txomon> yo intenté usarla,... pero me volvi loco, me pase a gnome3 y luego a xubuntu
<newboy> osea por un tema de tamaño es mas conveniente correrlo en un notebook
<newboy> con pantalla mas grande
<newboy> pero para el netbook, con cual te quedaste al final cosa de probarlo
<txomon> xubuntu
<newboy> caracteristicas de tu net?
<txomon> no se hasta que punto el livecd te da alcance de probarlo
<txomon> pufff
<txomon> un packardbell
<txomon> busco el modelo
<cousteau> txomon, no sé si sigue existiendo el "escritorio para netbook"
<cousteau> quiero decir, ahora ubuntu es igualito a como era el netbook remix, no?
<txomon> cousteau, creo que por ahí
<cousteau> o parecido
<txomon> newboy, PackardBell  dot s2
<newboy> buscando
<txomon> el rojo
<newboy> el mo es casi igual pero con 2 gb de ram
<txomon> newboy, prueba xubuntu, se parece bastante al antiguo gnome (por eso me gusta) y además, más rápido
<newboy> tienes el link?
<txomon> newboy, google xD
<newboy> en eso estoy era para ahorrarme la consulta
<newboy> xD
 * gmnes is away: Estoy ocupado
<txomon> newboy, http://www.google.es/imgres?q=xubuntu&um=1&hl=es&safe=off&client=ubuntu&sa=N&channel=cs&authuser=0&biw=1366&bih=654&tbm=isch&tbnid=cjKwwQqN6Joh5M:&imgrefurl=http://www.doculinux.com/software-libre/no-solo-de-ubuntu-vive-el-linuxero-tambien-tenemos-xubuntu/&docid=CR4G44m_MpW11M&imgurl=http://www.doculinux.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/xubuntu_11.04_theme.png&w=1023&h=765&ei=0ZAxT8SpGYi2hQephoTrBA&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=692&sig=10413590016810640
<txomon> 4998&page=2&tbnh=142&tbnw=179&start=18&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:18&tx=60&ty=87
<newboy> gracias por las respuestas
<txomon> por ejemplo
 * Tukeke a la noche vuelvo
<txomon> es muy ligero
<txomon> si no, en plan ligero, también tienes lubuntu
<txomon> y no pruebes el kubuntu que es de mofa (el de netbook
<txomon> al menos me lo parece
<newboy> ok, buen dato
<cousteau> txomon, creo que el script de greasemonkey que me hice para que google sea menos plasta con los links podría triunfar
<txomon> cousteau, prueba a no navegar con google ;D
<txomon> yo ya se que me rastrea
<cousteau> txomon, no, no es por eso, es por lo largo de los links
<txomon> ah oki
<cousteau> (ah, y si quieres puedes usar duckduckgo...)
<cousteau> por cierto, a mí el que me gusta es lubuntu.  Muy ligero.
<txomon> es que tuve hace poco una conversación bastante acalurada con uno que usaba noscript + request  y no entraba ni en blogspot, a google accedía a través de un proxy ruso y tenía bloqueadas a traves de iptables todas las conexiones a google
<txomon> s/acalurada/acalorada/
<txomon> s/google/*google*/
<cousteau> txomon, bueno, duckduckgo no hace espionaje de links, o al menos eso dice
<cousteau> y lo mejor, no hace especialización de búsquedas
<txomon> cousteau, ya le preguntaré al hombre este...
<VADER> adios ubuntu gente
<XuMuK> hola
<ellexyr> ola
<ellexyr> hay alguien qe me pueda ayudar
<ellexyr> con una tarea  porfavor
<mimecar> depende de la duda
<ellexyr> mira mi profesor me dejo
<ellexyr> detallarle cuales son los requerimientos
<ellexyr> para un servidor web,,, un servidor de correo y un servidor FTP en Ubuntu
<ellexyr> me podrias ayudar con eso
<ellexyr> n.n
<RafaelJB_> requerimientos de hardware, o de software, o de qué?
<DavoAL> requerimientos? en cuanto a hardware? es muy subjetivo eso
<ellexyr> mm supongo qe ambos .. no es muy buen maestroo
<ellexyr> ^^
<RafaelJB_> dile a tu profe que se curre un poco más los deberes
<DavoAL> coincido :P
<ellexyr> esqe es mi examen para manana .. me ayudan porfavor
<fosco_> esa pregunta es absurda
<mimecar> disco duro + tarjeta de red + teclado / ratón + monitor
<mimecar> con eso te funcionará
<RafaelJB_> el monitor hasta sobra
<RafaelJB_> y el ratón tb
<DavoAL> al igual que el teclado y raton
<mimecar> RafaelJB_: a no ser que te sepas todo lo que escribes en la instalación y los pasos de memoria
<mimecar> lo necesitas
<ellexyr> owww.. creo qe si ocupo eso ..
<RafaelJB_> si puede que para instalarlo si
<RafaelJB_> en cualquier caso es recomendable
<RafaelJB_> a ver un servidor web necesita Apache, y normalmente también utiliza MySQL, y PHP/Python o algo parecido
<ellexyr> oh muchas gracias... eso me ayuda
<RafaelJB_> eso en cuanto a software
 * chilicuil ve a ellexyr reprobado aun con la ayuda de #ubuntu-es
<ellexyr> entiendo.. y ppara el servidor de correo y el servidor FTP
<RafaelJB_> en cuanto a hardware, un servidor necesita un ordenador potente si recibe muchas consultas en unidad det tiempo, o si tiene que hacer ejecuciones muy complejas en PHP o en SQL, pero si no un servidor Web podris estar en un ordenador bastante malo y antiguo
<RafaelJB_> vamos que porm poder, puedes poner un servidor web sobre un 486
<RafaelJB_> pero no ira muy rápido
<RafaelJB_> asi q mejor q sea un 586 jaja
<mimecar> RafaelJB_: tienes el examen mañana?
<ellexyr> sii.. y no quiero ser una alumna reprobada u.u
<RafaelJB_> mimecar: mañana tengo uno de Oracle SQL y PL/SQL
<mimecar> nick equivocado :P
<fosco_> si tienes un examen mañana y hoy preguntas estas cosas...
<ellexyr> pregune en la noche tmb.. pero no habia personas
<ellexyr> aparte Rafel me esta ayudando mucho
<RafaelJB_> ayer estuve charlando bastante rato con alguien a quien no le conectaba una wifi usb, está aquí??
<RafaelJB_> por cierto yo y RafaelJB_ somos la misma persona
<mimecar> tu eres tu?
<fosco_> gracias por avisarnos
<RafaelJB_> tengo dos sesiones abiertas de Quassel, y gracias a la suma eficaz e infalibilidad de Unity, no puedo cerrar una de ellas
<RafaelJB_> no se e estoy haciendo un lio
<RafaelJB_> jajaja
<ellexyr> y para los servidores FTP y de correo.... me puedes ayudar tmb con eso
<ellexyr> ?
<EagleScreen> me ausento
<EagleScreen> chao
<fosco_> ellexyr: lo que te está diciendo es que un servidor web puede ser cualquier ordenador con cualquier hardware y con un programa de servidor web instalado
<fosco_> lo mismo se aplica a cualquier otro servicio
<ellexyr> entiendo.. disculpa..
<ellexyr> ya de ahi solo me dejaron buscar algunas aplicaciones..
<RafaelJB> he vuelto..
<RafaelJB> sali de Unity y huí hacia KDE
<ellexyr> n.n
<samantia> buenas tardes , que tal todos
<samantia> podria alguien ayudarme por favor
<RafaelJB> Unity mola, esta muy chulo, pero a veces hace cosas de locos
<RafaelJB> samantia: pregunta
<samantia> tengo problemas en la instalacion del google chrome
<samantia> en  ubuntu 11.10
<samantia> me da errores
<RafaelJB> samantia: como lo estas instalando?
<ellexyr> bueno.. ya me voy .. pero muchas gracias por su ayuda
<samantia>  sudo apt-get install google-chrome-unstable
<samantia> asi RafaelJB
<mimecar> para eso habrás añadido repositorios externos
<RafaelJB> samantia: añadiste un repositorio espeial para Google Chrome?
<samantia>  si añadi el repositorio
<mimecar> pon en pastebin el error que te da
<RafaelJB> samantia: tambien lo puedes descargar de aui: https://www.google.com/chrome/index.html
<samantia> ok ahora lo pongo en pastebin
<samantia> http://pastebin.com/xYwscqAV
<fosco_> genial
<fosco_> añade sudo delante
<samantia> lo mismo :(
<fosco_> imposible que diga lo mismo
<samantia>  demoro 3 horas en descargarse , tengo una velocidad de internet de 3 kb/s
<DavoAL> samantia,  no te deja ni siquiera hacer un sudo apt-get update?
<samantia> no no era ese el error fosco_
<samantia> el sudo apt-get update lo hace mas o menos bien
<samantia>  demora bastante, pero lo hace
<samantia> http://pastebin.com/jUwphKSU fosco_
<fosco_> todos los pasos que pusiste en el pastebin (menos el ls) requieren sudo delante
<samantia>  eso fue con sudo apt-get install google-chrome-unstable
<fosco_> eso último ya parece un error del paquete chrome
<mimecar> samantia: también puede ser que estas usando una versión de desarrollo de chrome
<fosco_> lo que no entiendo es por qué te complicas tanto teniendo chromium en los repositorios oficiales de ubuntu
<samantia> con chromium pasa lo mismo
<samantia> http://pastebin.com/NYjJiFv8
<samantia> ves?
<mimecar> tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones del sistema?
<samantia> no todas mimecar son 300 MB
<mimecar> ahí tienes una razón de que te fallen cosas en el sistema
<samantia> ¬¬
<samantia>  sencillamente no puedo :(
<mimecar> puedes tener un fallo que se arregla con las actualizaciones
<mimecar> si descargas a 3 KB dejalo más tiempo
<samantia>  hay que ver con cual...
<samantia>  por que nunca me fallo nada de nada
<DavoAL> samantia, mira esto:
<DavoAL> http://menteprincipiante.com/2011/11/instalar-google-chrome-en-ubuntu/
<samantia> ahora lo voy a ver
<DavoAL> yo lo tengo instalado, aunque en 11.04, pero lo instale de una forma similar a esa que te pase
<samantia> perfecto gracias
<samantia> convendria hacer los pasos nuevamente
<samantia> verdad DavoAL ?
<samantia>  ya tengo el deb descargado de chrome.google.com (que me dio error al instalarlo)
<samantia> conviene eliminarlo
<samantia> no?
<DavoAL> a mi parecer es ese paquete el que trae el problema, pero no lo elimines por las dudas
<DavoAL> solamente descargate la ultima version desde aca: https://www.google.com/chrome
<DavoAL> y dps correla con:
<DavoAL> sudo dpkg -i google_chrome_stable_current_i386.deb && sudo apt -get -f install
<samantia> eso es lo que hice
<samantia> y me ha dado
<samantia> los errores puesto arriba DavoAL
<samantia> http://pastebin.com/iqTqR4d8 DavoAL
<DavoAL> mmm ni idea entonces.. segun estuve leyendo pueden darse problemas por compatibilidad con ubuntu 11.10
<DavoAL> proba con: sudo apt-get -f install
<DavoAL> y tmb instalando algunas dependencias (que lei que tmb pueden causar problemas si faltan): sudo apt-get install libnspr4-0d libcurl3
<DavoAL> despues de eso reintenta instalar el chrome, y si sigue sin funcionar ahi ya se me escapa de las manos samantia ..
<samantia> intentare gracias
<DavoAL> de nada, espero te sirva
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-08
<granjero> hola,quiero reintalar grub en la misma partición donde está ubuntu... el comando seria "sudo grub-install /dev/sda6" ?
<granjero> eso elimina el otro grub que esta en la mbr?
<chilicuil> ups, se ha ido muy pronto
<EagleScreen> hola
<chilicuil> o/
<lex_luthorwin> se me perdio el icono del volume de panel superior como hago para agregarlo alguen sabe
<francou> !seen chilicuil
<kubot> chilicuil was last seen in #ubuntu-es 1 hour, 28 minutes, and 2 seconds ago: <chilicuil> o/
<lex_luthorwin> alguien sabe si todavia queda vivo algun servidor de descargas? ya sea rapidshare?
<sodaclan> buenas tardes gente de la comunidad hispano ubuntera
<sodaclan> alguien me yuda con la configuracion del equipo para que guarde la configuracion de la pantalla
<sodaclan> X-(
<sodaclan> el nvidia xserver no guarda la comfiguracion de pantalla que quiero
<sodaclan> alguien me ayuda
<sodaclan> hola
<sodaclan> argnetinos
<francou> hola :D
<estudiant> que significan las letras "db" de los ficheros db.local db.127 etc del servidor dns? (/etc/bind)
<koodezez> :)
<debsan> estudiant, data base ?
<estudiant> debsan: no lo sé.
<estudiant> tambien lo pense, pero no me cuadra en el contexto.
<estudiant> es que mañana tengo examen del servicio DNS, se que esto no va a salir en el examen pero no se porque es lago que me inquieta :-/ xD
<estudiant> algo*
<estudiant> y cada vez que estudio leyendo el nombre de estos ficheros me pongo nervioso al no saber que significa.
<estudiant> no se, a lo mejor si que significa data base...
<debsan> estudiant, por ejemplo ejecuta man updatedb
<estudiant> no creo que tenga que ver
<debsan> estudiant, lo usan de la misma manera. Qué tiene esos archivos ?
<debsan> tienen*
<NeoLinux> Hola hay alguien ???
<NeoLinux> T.T
<ciscunfo> #joomla-es
<carnau> Hola, hay algún programa para pasar la salida de un fichero al portapapeles desde el terminal?
<carnau> oh, lo encontré al final, xclip
<ciscunfo> hola
<ciscunfo> he actualizado a la oneric
<ciscunfo> y ahora hay  paquetes q no puedo instalar
<ciscunfo> dice las dependencias de este paquete no se pueden resolver
<ciscunfo> no se q hacer
<ciscunfo> alguien sabe como puedo hacer
<ciscunfo> he hecho un upgrade y nada de nada
<estudiant> quit
<VADER> hola
 * xoan buenas
<fosco_> buenas
<mbaadmin> hola a todos quien me da una manito con este ubuntu que tengo compartido con samba a los windows ya cree una carpeta y necesito que cuando alguien ingrese le pida clave, ingresan desde windows 7
<mbaadmin> ayuda quien me da una manito
<mbaadmin> ayudaaaaa por favor
<mbaadmin> alguien caritativo que ayude
<VADER> <mbaadmin> ke te pasa
<ZMR> mbaadmin, eso es solo tener un usuario agregado a samba con su respectiva clave
<mbaadmin> como se hace\
<ZMR> mbaadmin, no necesariamente tiene q ser un usuario del sistema
<mbaadmin> ayuda como agrego eso necesito ayuda
<mbaadmin> ZMR, si solo necesito hacer eso un usuario y su clave y ya con eso desde windows 7 ponen ese usuario la clave y entran a esa carpeta y deben poder copiar pegar hacer de todo
<ZMR> mbaadmin, smbpasswd -a usuario
<ZMR> si (asumiendo que la carpeta tenga los permisos bien puestos)
<mbaadmin> ZMR, la carpeta se llama mg pero hay otras pero esas tienen todo abierto para todas
<mbaadmin> ZMR, los permisos que tiene ahora son de lectura y escritura y dice que el que tiene permisos y eso es el usuario actual que uso esa carpeta la cree con el nautilus pero sin super usuario
<ZMR> mbaadmin, ya leyo usando samba?
<ZMR> es un libro que puede conseguir en internet
<mbaadmin> ZMR, ayudame no tengo tiempo de leer libros necesito una ayuda rapida y eficaz para resolver el asunto, ayudame asi rapidamente colocame un ejemplo con un usuario x una clave x y con la carpeta mg despues de eso busco el libro para leerlo mas afondo por ahora necesito resolver esto en menos de 20 minutos que es lo que me puedo demorar gracias
<mbaadmin> ZMR, que pena pero no estoy practicando con este ubuntu server esto lo necesitan ahora mismo
<ZMR> mbaadmin, smbpasswd -a <usuario>
<ZMR> y alli mismo le pide la clave
<ZMR> mbaadmin, no conozco nada de lo que necesita haver o que permisos necesita o para que los necesita
<mbaadmin> ZMR,  por partes dijo jack el destripador eso de smbpasswd ........... donde lo meto?
<ZMR> mbaadmin, asi que no voy a decir nada sobre permisos pq eso depende de ud
<ZMR> mbaadmin, en una consola x supuesto
<ZMR> mbaadmin, como root o usando sudo
<mbaadmin> ZMR, a ver si entendimos yo cree una carpeta llamada mg la comparti todo eso lo hice con el nautilus sin ejecutarlo en super usuario, y ahora desde windows la ven pero pide la clave
<mbaadmin> ZMR, te comento acabe de mirar desde un windows 7 y pide usuario y clave pero no se cual sera!!
<ZMR> mbaadmin, la misma que puso cuando ejecuto smbpasswd -a <usuario>
<ZMR> mbaadmin, se sobreentiende que <usuario> es una variable
<mbaadmin> ZMR,  si usuario seria carlos por ejempl
<mbaadmin> ZMR, yo no ejecute aun el smbpasswd, pero mira tengo 5 carpetas mas compartidas y solo quiero que una tenga clave el resto nooo y todas las demas en este momento funcionan bien
<ZMR> mbaadmin, si no me hace caso, de poca ayuda le puedo ser....
<mbaadmin> ZMR, ok voy a hacer eso y te aviso no te vayas
<mbaadmin> ZMR, esto dijo: mbaadmin@mbafileserver:~$ smbpasswd -a <mgomezr>
<mbaadmin> bash: error sintáctico cerca del elemento inesperado `newline'
<ZMR> mbaadmin, smbpasswd -a mgomezr
<ivedci89-biblio> hola alguien podria decirme la IP de ivedci89 ???  es mi otro equipo
<ivedci89-biblio> pues yo estoy desde un entorno Web!
 * ZMR se pregunta donde quedo el sentido comun
<mbaadmin> ZMR, ya lo hice
<ZMR> mbaadmin, sirve?
<ivedci89-biblio> sisis
<ivedci89-biblio> gracias
<ZMR> mbaadmin, de igual forma, si quiere afinar mas ajuste la configuracion directamente desde el smb.conf
<mbaadmin> ZMR, te copio esto primero que dijo: mbaadmin@mbafileserver:~$ smbpasswd -a mgomezr
<mbaadmin> When run by root:
<mbaadmin>     smbpasswd [options] [username]
<mbaadmin> otherwise:
<mbaadmin>     smbpasswd [options]
<ZMR> mbaadmin, eso se hace como root o usando sudo
<ZMR> mbaadmin, en este caso, sudo smbpasswd -a mgomezr
<ZMR> mbaadmin, !pastebin
<ZMR> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mbaadmin> ZMR, ahora si me dice new smb password me imagino que le pongo algun password que me invente cierto
<ZMR> mbaadmin, no pretendo ser brusco, pero ud que cree?
<mbaadmin> ZMR, ajjaj que pena soy demasiado temeroso con esto porque si bloqueo las carpetas en este momento me tiran desde el piso 15 donde estamos
<mbaadmin> ZMR, le puse la clave de diferentes formas es mas le puse largas cortas y siempre dijo: Failed to add entry for user mgomezr
<ZMR> mbaadmin, pues use el mismo usuario con que esta usando el sistema
<ZMR> mbaadmin me imagino
<gran> hola, tenia una parte del disco rígido de mi notebook vacia, la formatie como ext2 y cuando la monto solo root puede acceder? como cambio el propietario de la particion a mi user
<gran> ?
<mbaadmin> ZMR, ahora si
<ZMR> ok
<mbaadmin> ZMR, mi usuario es mbaadmin y le puse la clave y como que la acepto!!! y ahora que? ya pruebo desde el windows 7?
<mbaadmin> ZMR, en el windows 7 debo poner usuario: mbaadmin ? y clave: la que puse ahora cierto? espero que eso no me afecte las demas carpetas que tenia compartidas!!
<ZMR> mbaadmin, asi es
<mbaadmin> ZMR, no entro desde el windows le puse el usuario mbaadmin y la clave y nada y cuando abro el nautilus le doy click en propiedades a la carpeta mg me dice que el propietario y grupo es mbaadmin y luego dice que tiene permisos para crear y eliminar archivos
<ZMR> mbaadmin, como entra desde el windows?
<mbaadmin> ZMR, pongo en el explorador de windows \\192.168.1.200 enter luego me aparecen cinco carpetas 4 de ellas en este momento entro como siempre y la quinta que es mg le doy doble click y me pide usuario y clave
<ZMR> mbaadmin, con lo que hizo deberia bastar y tendria que tener acceso
<mbaadmin> ZMR, pues no entra y no entiendo porque, yo hice bien cree la carpeta en el nautilus normalita como siempre se crea una carpeta en el home mbaadmin y luego ahi puse mg y luego fui a propiedades le dije que compartiera
<mbaadmin> ZMR, no se supone que debo reiniciar el smb o alguna vaina?? o debo editar el smb.conf?? que tendre que hacer para que eso funcione bien
<gabriel> hols
<hugodidier> Hola amigos buen día!
<hugodidier> alguien de aquí me puede dar una mano para compilar mi kernel?
<mimecar> ¿el kernel de Ubuntu no tiene lo que quieres?
<hugodidier> me gustaría aprender a compilar un justo a la medida de mi hardware
<mimecar> ok, los pasos son descargar el código fuente, seleccionar las opciones y compilar
<hugodidier> pero hay muchos modulos que no se que quitar o que agregar, y cual es la diferencia de seleccionarlo (*) o cargarlo como módulo (M)
<mimecar> uno lo mete en el código del kernel y el otro lo deja como módulo
<mimecar> la mayoría se quedan como módulo aunque tengo algo menos de rencimiento
<hugodidier> ah ok los modulos hace que sea mas pesado el kernel?
<hugodidier> entonces es mas recomendado pornelo en el código del kernel?
<mimecar> son un poco más lentos que si está incluido
<mimecar> puedes poner las cosas críticas dentro
<mimecar> lo normal es que no consigas una mejora muy grande al compilar
<mimecar> tu equipo tiene muchos años?
<hugodidier> es una lap core dos duo con 4 en ram
<hugodidier> pero por ejemplo el mircro no me lo hagarro
<mimecar> no notaras mucha diferencia
<hugodidier> mmmmmm :-8
<hugodidier> :-(
<mimecar> puedes intentarlo
<mimecar> pero aparte del kernel influyen otras cosas
<hugodidier> ok, y agregando manualmente lo del microfono lo puedo hacer funcionar?
<hugodidier> como que cosas?
<mimecar> la tarjeta gráfica, los programas que uses...
<mimecar> el microfono se puede usar sin compilar un kernel
<hugodidier> por ejemplo?
<mimecar> Flash por ejemplo tiene un rendimiento pequeño
<mimecar> depende de los programas que uses de normal
<hugodidier> pero como podria hacer funcionar el micro sin compilar?
<mimecar> comprobando que está el volumen subido
<mimecar> donde has encontrado que tienes que compilar el kernel para que funcione el microfono?
<hugodidier> no es el volumen, por que un programa de video me saca un error y creo que es por el micro, aparte porque al skipe no le funca el micro
<hugodidier> ammmm pues me lo supongo por que según eh leido cuando compilas el kernel de acuerdo a tu hadware encuentras un mejor rendimiento, es la diferencia de un kernel generico
<hugodidier> y que según un generico te carga cosas que no se utilizan
<Alchareo> yo tenia el mismo problema que tu pero cheka esta pagina quiza te sirva
<Alchareo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Alchareo> y para saber sobre chipsetes esta esta otra
<Alchareo> http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<Alchareo> a mi me soluciono el lio de mi microfono integrado
<Alchareo> en una notebook compaq
<Alchareo> suerte
<Portux> #ubuntu-es-caje
<cousteau> yo uso QAMix para ajustar el tema de entrada de sonido y micrófonos y demás; a veces el micro se me desactiva no sé por qué
<Alchareo> costeau, a mi me sucedia lo mismo, lo solucione haciendo lo que dice en los links anteriores
<hugodidier> Gracias por el tip Alchareo lo checaré :-D
<noseasasi> buenasss
<Pispireto644> hola
<Pispireto644> http://www.fsf.org/events/20120301-madrid
<itxshell> como puedo desistalar gimp me da error hacerlo desde la consola y desde el centro de software de ubuntu
<gusan0r> buenas noches una consulta alguien usa tor ?
<gusan0r> tengo el siguiente problema: solo quiero usarlo en firefox y en pidgin
<gusan0r> no en chrome, pero si desactivo chrome me desactiva pidgin y los demas servicios, alguna idea de como puedo hacer?
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-09
<willfrand> Hey, que tal, como estan
<willfrand> les hablo desde colombia
<willfrand> tengo problemas con un par de videos formato .avi, al parecer fueron dañados por un virus en güindous, y necesito recuperarlos, son bastante importantes, alguien puede ayudarme?
<willfrand> he usado el movile media converter, a ver si puedo cambiarlos de formato, tambien el divfix, pero me aparece que el video no es formato avi
<itxshell> buenas tengo un error al querer actualizar gimp y ahora no logro ni repararlo ni desistalarlo alguien podria ayudarme?
<xoan> itxshell: qué error?
<itxshell> ok no me deja desistalar gimp
<xoan> willfrand: $ file /ruta/al/video.avi
<xoan> itxshell: eso ya lo has dicho :)
<xoan> me refería a qué mensaje de error te devuelve apt-get al intentar desinstalar gimp
<itxshell> ok me dice que repare el paquete pero al hacerlo me dice error en las dependencias
 * Unknow Say: Hi!
<xoan> itxshell: añadiste algún repositorio extra para instalar o actualizar gimp?
<itxshell>  Dependencias incumplidas. Intente «apt-get -f install» sin paquetes (o especifique una solución).
<itxshell> si lo quise actualizar
<itxshell> alli me dio el error
<xoan> pero añadiste algún repositorio para ello?
<itxshell> mmm si creo que si agregue
<itxshell> espera reviso cual fue
<itxshell> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2010/06/24/instalar-gimp-2-7-1-desde-repositorio-ppa/
<itxshell> esos pasos segui xoan
<xoan> qué versión de ubuntu tienes instalada?
<itxshell> 11.10
<xoan> y al intentar instalar gimp qué error te da? (pégalo en un pastebin)
<abuelosamor> hola mi rey =todo bienǿ
<overrride> Holas
<xangua> adios
 * xoan buenas
<fosco_> buenas
<atl> como activo la red inalambrica en laptop?
<atl> he intentado desde Red pero el boton de on/off no se mueve
<Thedemon007> Holas
<fosco_> atl, tu portátil tiene un botón físico para encender la wifi?
<fosco_> para dos que había despiertos y se caen
<fosco_> :)
<fosco_> <fosco_> atl, tu portátil tiene un botón físico para encender la wifi?
<atl> fosco_ no
<fosco_> y no lo habrás desactivado en la bios, no?
<atl> lo desactive cuando estuve en windows pero supuse que al borrarlo no usaria esa configuracion
<Thedemon007> ubuntu me tarda mucho en iniciar
<Thedemon007> inicie en modo de recuperacion para ver el verbose y se queda en waiting for network configuration
<Thedemon007> luego dice otro mensaje en ingles d q esperara 60s mas
<fosco_> atl, entra en la bios y activa la wifi
<fosco_> Thedemon007, posiblemente hayas cambiado el nombre del localhost o algo así, puede ser?
<Thedemon007> mm no c luego q actualize a 11.10 es que me sucedio
<atl> Podria ser, intentare, gracias
<fosco_> Thedemon007, el mensaje exacto ayudaría mucho
<Thedemon007> tambien haora con el unity 2d no muestra el la barra una aplicación
<fosco_> pero por lo que dices parece que algun servicio de red intenta iniciarse antes que la propia red
<Thedemon007> fosco_, http://www.asesoriaensig.com.mx/blog/?p=476
<flypp> fosco_, cuando entre atl, que pruebe "rfkill list"
<Thedemon007> http://pastebin.archlinux.fr/438141
<Thedemon007> mm ya vengo
<madrid_> hola
<madrid_> como instalar google chrome en unubtu max 4.0?¿ ayuda
<fosco_> que es ubuntu max?
<madrid_> es un sistema operadivo de educa madrid
<madrid_> se llama mas 4.0
<madrid_> max
<madrid_> pon el google max y te saldra
<madrid_> vale ma voy
<madrid_> adios
<fosco_> que version de ubuntu es?
<madrid_> es max v 4.0
<fosco_> pero corresponderá a alguna version de ubuntu
<fosco_> 11.10 o0 algo así
<madrid_> creo
<madrid_> adios
<fosco_> ok, adios
<madrid_> ya lo hare otro dia
<sodaclan> hola
<sodaclan> :)
<sodaclan> alguien me da una ayudita con mi ubuntu 11.10
<fosco_> !ask | sodaclan
<kubot> sodaclan: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<sodaclan> trato de que los driver nvida guarden la configuracion que prefiero en /etc/X11/xorg.conf pero ndad cada vez que reinicio esta en la configuracion por defecto
<fosco_> sodaclan, abre un terminal, ejecuta gksu nvidia-settings, pon los parámetros que necesites, guarda los cambios y reinicia
<fosco_> debería mantenerte los cambios
<sodaclan> nop la lo hice no se si sea porque tengo gnome 3 ??
<fosco_> no, el escritorio que uses no importa
<fosco_> seguramente saliste del programa sin guardar los cambios
<fosco_> qué quieres cambiar exactamente?
<sodaclan> save  to Xconfiguration file ===save
<sodaclan> la cosa es que compre un monitor  lcd de 22 pulgadas y quiero que mantenga la resolución  1680X1050
 * gmnes is away: odnasergeR
<joe2012> alguien me puede ayudar
<joe2012> @Tiffon
<joe2012> hoe hashashin
<joe2012> hola
<aguitel> hola
<joe2012> tengo un problema en ubuntu 11.04 me podrías ayudar
<aguitel> deci cual es el problema
<joe2012> mira, lo que sucede es que no puedo instalar programas desde el centro de software
<aguitel> que programa
<joe2012> todos, me muestra que un mensaje que dice que se requiere la instalación de paquete confiables
<joe2012> Tengo Ubuntu 11.04
<aguitel> tienes marcados los principales repos?
<joe2012> todos!!
<joe2012> me hace falta alguno en especial? o lo puedo añadir manualmente
<aguitel> en terminal puedes instalar?
<joe2012> Si y también lo hago por medio de Synaptic
<aguitel> los principales repos vienen x defecto y no hace falta nada mas
<aguitel> yo nunca use el centro de software
<aguitel> uso kde y no lo tengo instalado como tal
<joe2012> Pero entonces porque lo puedo hacer por medio de Synaptic y no por el centro de software.
<joe2012> Tu utilizas Ubuntu con KDE? Kubuntu?
<aguitel> si
<riveryk> buenos dias, alguien me puede decir si existe algo como los puntos de restauracion o algo asi por si hago un mal movimiento en mi sistema poderlo recuperar.. en ubuntu 11.10
<carnau> riveryk, Parametros de sistema - Copia de seguridad. Por el momento es lo que hay.
 * xoan buenas
<GridCube> nas
<JHOSMAN> Podrian ayudarme cno este bug porfa! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screenshot/+bug/929536 antes tenia otro con Unity pero ya le he dado solucion https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/929541
<GridCube> JHOSMAN, che, ahi te preguntaron algo en el bug, tenes o no screenshots en tu ~/Imagenes?
<Xu_juan> buenas
<GridCube> :D hola Xu_juan
<Xu_juan> como va todo , soy nuevo en esto recien termino de instalar
<GridCube> :D te felicito
<GridCube> che Xu_juan :) si no tenes un problema te invito a pasar a #ubuntu-es-cafe :D
<GridCube> aca es pra gente que tiene problemas viteh
<Xu_juan> jaja si tambien por eso entre ahora agrego y me meto
<Xu_juan> es que tengo un problemita
<GridCube> cuene
<GridCube> :)
<Xu_juan> pasa que la distribucion que tengo es xubuntu , y tengo problemas con chrome
<GridCube> :P chrome o chromium?
<GridCube> yo uso xubuntu todo el tiempo Xu_juan :D
<Xu_juan> el problema es el siguiente : instale chromium y cuando lo tildo de navegador predeterminado se me vuelve a salir como "navegador predeterminado"
<Barcel0> hola todos
<GridCube> Xu_juan, desisntala firefox
<Xu_juan> es decir voy al menu de aplicaciones , hago click en navegador web y me pide que agregue el navegador predeterminado , agrego chromium y la primera vez funciona , despues cuando vuelvo a entrar me pide de nuevo que agregue chromium como navegador predeterminado
<Xu_juan> ahhh buena idea no se me ocurrio
<Xu_juan> voy a probar gracias!
<Barcel0> en casper, isolinux.cfg se puede agregar algo como esto: append LANG=es_ES.UTF-8 boot=casper ......... ?
<Barcel0> para cargar locale: LANG=es_ES.UTF-8
 * GridCube no tiene ni idea :P
<Xu_juan> grid , desinstale firefox pero me sigue pasando = cada vez que entro me dice "usar chromium como navegador predeterminado" apreto y cuando cierro y vuelvo a abrir tengo que agregarlo de nuevo =S
<Barcel0> ????????
<hdmi_> buenas
<diegofedora> hola
<hdmi_> porque mi ubuntu 11.10 sufre un kernel panic al conectar el sonido y la salida de video por HDMI?
<diegofedora> la verdad que nose
<hdmi_> :_
<hdmi_> me pregunto si solo ocurre con ubuntu
<hdmi_> porque en el XP me funciona sin problemas
<diegofedora> por que los fabricantes apoyan siempre a productos Windows
<hdmi_> diegofedora pero XP ya ni tiene soporte
<hdmi_> no me esperaba esto de un linux :(
<hdmi_> al final, vencio el XP
<diegofedora> no xp no vencio , si usas el internet usas LINUX pues la interent es basada en LINUX !
<hdmi_> diegofedora: estara basada en unix hombre y algun IIS quedara por ahi
<hdmi_> xD
<diegofedora> Desgraciadamente Windows tiene los contratos con los fabricantes
<diegofedora> es un imperio
<hdmi_> nadie conecto su ubuntu al televisor via HDMI?
<hdmi_> diegofedora: pues si :(
<diegofedora> Afortunadamente hay 600 distribuciones , prueba con otra si te animas
<diegofedora> www.distrowatch.com
<hdmi_> diegofedora: pense que ubuntu seria la mejor en cuanto al soporte hdmi
<diegofedora> No porque la use la mayoria quiere decir que sea la mejor !
<hdmi_> 600 distribuciones son muchas no?
<hdmi_> que de gente haciendo lo mismo :(
<hdmi_> me recomiendas alguna?
<diegofedora> No tengo experiencia con hdmi , pero si vas a www.distrowatch.com veras las 'top' 20
<diegofedora> Quisas LINUX MINT , FEDORA , OPENSUSE
<hdmi_> parece que el problema esta en el codigo fuente del framebuffer
<hdmi_> se produce un overflow a altas resoluciones y entra en kernel panic
<hdmi_> :(
<Damuru> muy buenas quiero hacer una consulta que me recomiendan instalar? ubuntu 10.04 o 11.10?
<hugodidier> 11.10
<Damuru> algun argumento?
<Harpagornis> si 11 es mas grande que 10
<hugodidier>  Damuru: por la fecha de lanzamiento quiero suponer que está mas actualizado el kernel etc.
<tonyb486> http://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/comments/hid0e/dear_notch_can_you_support_srv_records_in/
<tonyb486> er, triste
<fefosoft> buenas buenas quien me puede dar una mano con cisco ?
<mimecar> ¿está relacionado con Ubuntu?
<fefosoft> zip
<mimecar> si es un problema con ubuntu di
<fefosoft> el problema es con el cisco no con el ubuntu.
<fefosoft> en determinados momentos veo un monton de packetes que me llegan a la interfaz de red
<fefosoft> desde el cisco y quiero filtrarlos en la interfaz con iptables....
<wicope> hola. PROBLEMA: tengo un fichero.pdf el cual no me representa bien el símbolo <= (el que es todo junto) ni en evince ni en okular. Sin embargo si me lo representa bien en pdfedit. ¿Qué puedo hacer?
<m4v> wicope: ni idea, será un problema de fuentes? probaste en cambiar de fuente?
<atl> diferencia entre "eth0" y "lo"?
<wicope> m4v, no se si los símbolos son afectados por la fuente. Me explico cuando se cambia la fuente, ésta afecta a los caracteres y además a los símbolos ?
<m4v> wicope: para mí sí
<m4v> atl: eth0 es la interface de la placa de red, lo es el loopback, que una interface para comunicarse con uno mismo digamos.
<wicope> atl, lo es local (por ejemplo tienes un servidor propio en tu máquina puedes llamarlo con localhost ó 127.0.0.1), eth0 es la tarjeta de red.  lo  suele ser Direc. inet:127.0.0.1  Másc:255.0.0.0
<wicope> m4v, ok veré si es de la fuente, gracias tiene buena pinta que sea de eso...
<atl> me quedo claro, gracias
 * gmnes is away: odnasergeR
<juanky> Hola, ando un poco perdido, he entrado a ver si alguien podría ayudarme
<itxshell> haz tu consulta juanky  si alguien sabe te responderá
<juanky> Uso Ubuntu 11.10 en un laptop y cuando está desenchufado de la corriente y el icono de la barra superior pierde una barrita, me sale una notificación en la que dice que la batería está crítica y el ordenador se apaga sólo. Uso Gnome 3
<mimecar> ¿tienes todas las actualizaciones puesras?
<mimecar> puestas
<juanky> si
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si hay algún bug en launchpad relacionado?
<juanky> mi nivel no llega a eso, no sé de que me hablas, pero si me indicas...
<mimecar> en la web de launchpad
<mimecar> pones una descripción del fallo
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.10 shutdown battery gnome 3
<mimecar> y miras si sale algo
<mimecar> para tu sistema la batería no está al 100%
<juanky> ok
<juanky> ahora os cuento, gracias
<juanky> creo que he encontrado uno, se puede poner el enlace aquí?
<juanky> Bug #865843
<juanky> ¿Tengo que reportar algo o aportar algo sobre mi sistema que ayude a solventar el bug? ¿O algo?
<mimecar> si el bug está reportado
<mimecar> esperar a que lo asignen y lo arreglen
<juanky> ok, muchísimas gracias, mimecar
<mimecar> poco se puede hacer en esos casos
<bbr> hola,alguien sabe como modificar wine para poder ejecutar programas exe.
<Harpagornis> wine esta hecho con el objetivo de ejecutar programas .exe , no creo que haya que modificar nada, pero yo no lo uso :)
<bbr> Harpagornis: entonces?
<bbr> si alguien sabe lo que hay que modificar para que pueda ejecurtar exe?
<Harpagornis> bbr, como te dijo, no lo uso, pero deberia hacerlo sin problemas, prueba sobre el .exe , con el boton derecho y darle a abrir con wine o sino quizas desde la consola de comandos
<Harpagornis> pero no te puedo decir más por que no lo uso, saludos
<atotclic> bbr que te pasa???
<bbr> solucionaooo
<Cloweling> Hola
<webmaster> necesito ayuda
<webmaster> como instalar servidor git en ubuntu
<VADER> <webmaster> necesito ayuda - ke sucedee ??
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-10
<lex_luthorwin> alguin sabe que soft parecido a no-ip puedo usar para configurar un server en linux usando un dominio hecho en ni.ar            ?
<Snas> hola
<VADER> adios uunteros
<compiz> que quiere decir esto : http://castorcito.com.ar/2010/05/19/deluge-y-su-no-hay-conexiones-entrantes/
 * Cloweling is away: Estoy ocupado
 * xoan buenas
<mau_restor> Hola una pregunta, En Arista Transcoder me gustaría seleccionar el idioma del video que quiero grabar, como hago eso?
<ricardo_aqp> hola
<selina2> hola
<vacom> olaaa
<Tole> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<romero> Ola antonio negro
<Zisco> UEHHH!
<tony> Holaaaaa A todos
<raul_> holaa
<vacom> ke pasa tio
<romero> morejon busca chico
<Tole> que pasa con los jipis
<vyktor> eii
<juanjo> hola!q tal?
<negriyo> hola beicon
<negriyo> kien es beicom?
<negriyo> bacon
<juanjo> huevos fritos con bacon pa desayunar
<negriyo> callate ke me entra habmre
<Tole> jajajajaja
<Trolololo> nanananananana BATMAN!
<Cloweling> O_O
<Guest62996> quien es clowling ?
<Cloweling> un usuario
<Cloweling> nuevo xD
<lana> alguien dabe como poner en el menu contextual la opcion de cifrar?
<twic> Holaa:)
<madrid_> hola
<twic> Bye
<fosco__> buenas
<jorge4> Wenas he instalado el driver de ATI,desde CONTROLADORES RECOMENDADOS y me quede con el Ubuntu 11.04 con la pantalla negra....Solo veo el grub y en modo seguro no entra
<jorge4> ¿Como puedo queitar el puñetero driver ati recomendado?
<lana> como se llama el panel superior del escritorio donde aparece el usuario, hora, sonido,..
<jorge4> lana creo que por panel superior se entiende...
<lana> si donde sale los iconos de usuario, hora, red, soido,...
<seigor35> i8u7y6t5r4e3w2q1
<jorge4> ok si..que te paso..¿lo perdiste?
<fosco_> alguno de los presentes usa pidgin para el irc?
<fosco_> no veo como decirle que entre a ciertos canales al conectarse
<marcelo> saludos a todos
<marcelo> haber si me pueden ayudar un poquito
<marcelo> iinstale un xubuntu 9.10 a un amigo que tenia un tarro, y todo bien hasta que quise instalar un programa
<marcelo> los repositorios de karmic estan obsoletos
<ciscunfo> hola
<ciscunfo> voy a instalar dos linux en un mismo hd necesito 2 swap ?
<fosco_> ciscunfo: no, puedes usar la misma particion swap para los dos
<ciscunfo> aja una swap por cada linux
<fosco_> no
<fosco_> una para todos
<ciscunfo> es decir una sap para los dos linux
<ciscunfo> las particiones linux como primarias
<ciscunfo> y una extendida para dejar espacio para datos y para la swap ?
<ciscunfo> me explico mejor una extendida con dos logicas
<ciscunfo> una para swap y otra para vfat
<fosco_> eso ya como te vaya mejor
<fosco_> yo tengo todo en primarias porque con 4 tengo bastante
<fosco_> pero si prevves que vas a usar más de 4 mejor crea una extendida
<fosco_> prevees*
<ciscunfo> voy a poner tres primarias y una estendida para vfat y swap
<ciscunfo> tengo 3 primarias pero no me deja crear otra
<titox> solo podes crear 4 particiones
<titox> entre primarias y extendidas
<titox> seguramente ya tenes una particion extendida y por eso no te deja
<ciscunfo> pensaba que podias crear 4 primarias
<ciscunfo> y el resto extendidas
<titox> ahí verifique y es como te decia... 4 en total
<ciscunfo> perfecto ya estoi instalando debian 6
<hashashin> nas
<fosco_> buenas
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe algo sobre particiones?
<liher> tengo una pequeña duda
<fosco_> pregunta sin rodeos
<liher> tengo ubuntu 10.10, en otra particion he instalado linuxmint debian 201109 xcfe con sistema de archivos btfrs y no podia arrancar linuxmint, pero le he vuelto a instalar con sistema de archivos ext4 y ahora todo va bien
<liher> son incompatibles btfrs y ext4 en el mismo disco duro o tengo que instalar algo en ubuntu 10.10 para no tener problemas?
<liher> me ha ps
<liher> me ha pasado tambien con otras distros
<fosco_> yo he tenido btrfs y ext4 en el mismo disco sin problemas
<fosco_> pero tienes una ubuntu suficientemente moderna para manejar btrfs?
<liher> es la 10.10
<liher> es suficiente?
<liher> o deberia instalar el grub en la particion de linuxmint si quiero btfrs?
<fosco_> una cosa es tener una particion btrfs
<fosco_> y otra arrancar desde ella
<liher> lo siento me tengo que ir
<liher> pero volvere y gracias
<liher> agur
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/no-btrfs-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick.html
<xangua> mmm......
<fosco_> genial
<cabrera> hola
<cabrera> estoy transmitiendo desde ubuntu
<cabrera> pro primera vez
<cabrera> esta genial
<fosco_> enhorabuena
<cabrera> pero no se que hacer ahora
<fosco_> lo que tú quieras
<cabrera> que instalo
<cabrera> como?
<cabrera> nose usarlo
<cabrera> esta un poco complicado pero
<titox> lo que te vaya haciendo falta
<cabrera> me gusta
<cabrera> ok
<fosco_> que necesitas?
<cabrera> jajaja esta +10 ubuntu
<titox> para instalar podes usar synaptic
<cabrera> e escuchado que
<titox> si
<cabrera> ai entornos graficicos
<cabrera> como los instalo
<fosco_> el entorno grafico ya lo tienes instalado
<cabrera> synaptic?
<cabrera> donde lo encuentro
<fosco_> si quieres añadir otros puedes hacerlo aunque son programas muy grandes
<titox> 1º
<titox> que entorno grafico estas usando?
<cabrera> a ok
<titox> gnome, kde?
<cabrera> ??
<cabrera> ni idea
<titox> ubuntu tenes?
<fosco_> si usas ubuntu tu escritorio es gnome
<msola> nas
<cabrera> si gnome
<fosco_> cabrera, un consejo, no te líes aun a instalar otros escritorios
<cabrera> es ubuntu
<fosco_> aprende primero a usar el q tienes
<cabrera> ok gracias.
<cabrera> esta chevere
<cabrera> ubuntu
<titox> entonces en sistema->administracion->Gestor de paquetes synaptic
<cabrera> y cuales serian los primeros pasos que debo dar
<cabrera> ???
<titox> vas a encontrar lo que mas vas a usar los proximos dias...
<fosco_> cabrera, aprender a manejar el sistema creo q es lo principal
<fosco_> y la mejor manera es simplemente usándolo
<titox> claro
<cabrera> a ok
<titox> hace las cosas basicas y vas intalando lo que te va haciendo falta...
<cabrera> ya encontre el synaptic
<cabrera> y ai algun manual
<cabrera> para principiantes
<fosco_> www.guia-ubuntu.org
<cabrera> gracias fosco
<cabrera> xcierto y que linux es mejor?
<fosco_> el que sepas usar mejor
<GridCube> linux es un kernel :P
<xakajk> Buen dia, ayuda, no puedo actualizar kubunto 10.10 a 11.04
<xakajk> aqui mis intentos http://paste.ubuntu.com/836659/
<xakajk> alguien que me ayude.
<xangua> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<xangua> eso para instalar las actualizaciones de la distro
<xangua> si quieres hacer una actualización mayor, usa el gestor de actualizaciones; te debe de aparecer que está disponible 11.04
<xangua> !actualizar
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'actualizar'.
<xangua> !update
<kubot> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<xakajk> no aparece...xangua, en gestor de actualizaciones
<arp-> xakajk:
<arp-> y cual es el problema?
<fosco_> xakajk, es kubuntu, no kubunto
<xakajk> perdón Kubuntu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/836665/ no puedo actualizar desde consola, porque en gestor de paquetes no aparece la actualización
<arp-> que onda.. estaba viendo que Canonical se saco de encima a Ubuntu
<arp-> lo libero..
<arp-> ahaha
<fosco_> arp-, se quitó de encima kubuntu, querrás decir
<fosco_> xakajk, en ese paste veo muchas cosas que están mal
<fosco_> primero estas con el usuario root, que no es nada recomendable
<fosco_> lo segundo es q tienes mezclados repositorios de maverick y lucid
<fosco_> eso pruede provocar errores
<fosco_> puede*
<xakajk> fosco que recomiendas?
<xangua> instalar desde cero y no mezclar repositorios xakajk
<fosco_> xakajk, hay muchas cosas q podrías hacer
<xakajk> xangua, eso es lo que no queria hacer, por eso ando por aqui
<fosco_> la más importante (aunque no me harás caso) es aprender a usar bien el sistema
<fosco_> después lo que puedes hacer es forzar la actualización del sistema editando manualmente el archivo sources.list
<xakajk> fosco_: como inicio?
<fosco_> xakajk, desactiva todos los ppa que tengas
<xakajk> ok. fosco_, lo voy hacer desde gestor de aplicaciones
<VADER> hola linuxeros
<xakajk> entonces que mas sigue, por favor, fosco_
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> ahora tienes q editar con permisos administrativos el archivo /etc/apt/sources.list
<fosco_> ok
<GridCube> xakajk, es >sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xakajk> acesso denegado, estoy en cosola como administrador,
<GridCube> entonces si sudo
<GridCube> sin
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> xakajk, no te puede dar permiso denegado si eres administrador
<xakajk> fosco_: mira esto salio http://paste.ubuntu.com/836708/
<fosco_> es que no lo estás editando
<fosco_> daba por supuesto que sabes usar linux
<fosco_> como se llama el editor de textos de kde?
<xakajk> no soy usuario, y no me he metido mas a actualizar..
<aguitel> kate
<xakajk> no, soy usuario y no me he metido mas, que actualizar
<xakajk> fosco_: bash, eso creo
<fosco_> kate? ok
<fosco_> xakajk, ejecuta kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<xakajk> kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<xakajk> root@kuumyu:~# kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<xakajk> No protocol specified
<xakajk> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<fosco_> eso pasa por usar root
<fosco_> no se si tendrás nano instalado
<fosco_> prueba nano /etc/sources.list
<fosco_> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<xakajk> si, es nano, abrio una ventana.
<xakajk> ya estoy en un cuadro de dialogo..
<fosco_> estás en el editor de textos
<xakajk> si
<fosco_> tienes que ver un montón de lineas parecidas a esta
<fosco_> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main
<fosco_> revisalas todas y substituye la palabra maverick por natty
<fosco_> y lo mismo si ves la palabra lucid, la cambias por natty
<xakajk> no, solo veo esto ^G Ver ayuda                  ^O Guardar                    ^R Leer Fich                  ^Y RePág.                     ^K Cortar Texto               ^C Pos actual
<xakajk> ^X Salir                      ^J Justificar                 ^W Buscar                     ^V Pág. Sig.                  ^U PegarTxt                   ^T Ortografía
<fosco_> eso es que no lo has hecho bien
<fosco_> sal del editor pulsando ctrl+x
<fosco_> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<xakajk> ok,  ya estoy.. adentro..
<xakajk> voy hacer las sustituciones..
<fosco_> asegurate de hacerlo bien, no puede haber errores en ese archivo
<fosco_> cuando hayas acabado pulsa ctrl+ para guardar y ctrl+x para salir
<fosco_> ctrl+o para guardar
<xakajk> ok
<rengo1> holas buenas tardes
<xakajk> fosco_:  hay unas que dice asi, también las sustituyo? #(desactivado en la actualización a lucid) (desactivado en la actualización a maverick)
<xakajk> # deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org/ etch main
<rengo1> alguien sabe sobre servers aca? tengo instlar ubuntu server ibm con micro intel xeon y hdsen sas y de 10000rpm
<fosco_> xakajk, las que empiezan por # son comentarios, dejalas tal como estén
<fosco_> de todas maneras ese repositorio es de debian
<fosco_> no solo has mezclado versiones diferentes de ubuntu sino que además parece que has mezclado repositorios de distribuciones diferentes
<fosco_> es muy muy muy posible que aparezcan errores durante la actualizacion por culpa de eso
<fosco_> tenlo en cuenta
<xakajk> fosco_: bueno pero tienen solución..
<fosco_> no lo creo...
<xakajk> vale, .. al menos ya tengo resguardado mi info, por si tendre que empezar de cero.
<xakajk> ya estoy fuera.... de nuevo.
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> vamos a comprobar
<fosco_> apt-get update | grep maverick
<fosco_> el sistema debe trabajar pero no debes ver ningun mensaje
<xakajk> me salieron 3 mensajes ppa
<xakajk> Obj http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release.gpg
<xakajk> Obj http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release
<xakajk> Obj http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main Sources
<fosco_> pues muy mal
<fosco_> revisa q eliminaste esos 3 ppa
<xakajk> fosco_:  esto salio http://paste.ubuntu.com/836741/
<fosco_> tienes que quitar esos 3 ppas de maverick
<xakajk> entro de nuevo a editar o aplico apt-get update
<fosco_> <fosco_> xakajk, desactiva todos los ppa que tengas <xakajk> ok. fosco_, lo voy hacer desde gestor de aplicaciones <-- me dijiste que esto ya lo habias hecho
<xakajk> si, sta todo desactivado, pero desde gestor de apliaciones.
<fosco_> revisalo, hay 3 que no has desactivado
<xakajk> hay otra forma de desactivarlo, pq no me aparece mas
<fosco_> desde el centro de software o lo que sea q use kde para gestionar el software vas a editar - origenes del software
<fosco_> ahi podrás desactivar los ppas
<xakajk> ya esta,
<xakajk> ya no me salio ningun mensaje
<xakajk> fosco_:  como puedo seguir?
<fosco_> xakajk, ok, seguimos comprobando
<fosco_> apt-get update | grep lucid
<Souchiro> alguien sabe si el kernel-pae hace trabajar el compiz?
<xakajk> fosco_:  esto salio apt-get update | grep lucid
<xakajk> root@kuumyu:~# apt-get update | grep lucid
<xakajk> Obj http://linux.dropbox.com lucid Release.gpg
<xakajk> Ign http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en
<xakajk> Ign http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-es
<xakajk> Obj http://linux.dropbox.com lucid Release
<xakajk> Obj http://linux.dropbox.com lucid/main i386 Packages
<fosco_> xakajk, pues lo mismo, elimina todos esos repositorios
<fosco_> madre mía el lío que tenías ahí metido...
 * xoan buenas
<Guest483> buenas alguien sabe donde puedo con seguir la libreria conio.h
<fosco_> Guest483, no existe esa libreria en linux
<cesar18> entonces una libreria parecida a conio.h
<fosco_> sus funciones están repartidas entre muchas librerías
<cesar18> ...
<cesar18> nesesito las q tienen scanf y printf
<fosco_> posiblemente tengas esas funciones en la librería ncurses
<cesar18> ??
<fosco_> el archivo stdio.h del paquete libc6-dev y el archivo ncurses.h del paquete libncurses5-dev tienen la mayoría de las funciones de la conio.h
<cesar18> ok
<fosco_> conio.h es propiedad de borland
<wicope> hola, que opinan de http://xmonad.org/ ¿alguien lo ha probado?
<xakajk> ok, fosco_ ya avance con lucid
<xakajk> fosco_: ahora como le sigo?
<fosco_> xakajk, vuelve a ejecutar los dos updates que te puse y asegurate de que no aparece nada
<fosco_> apt-get update | grep lucid
<fosco_> apt-get update | grep maverick
<xakajk> fosco_: no aparece nada en los updates
<fosco_> xakajk, ok, pues apt-get dist-upgrade
<fosco_> y cruza los dedos para que no explote esa mezcla explosiva que tienes ahi montada
<xakajk> ok, pero antes. respaldo lo ultimo q tengo.. gracias... fosco_
<Harpagornis> Buenas, por casualidad sabréis por que mi portátil con ubuntu 11.10 no quiere apagarse muchos veces?
<fosco_> Harpagornis, ves algun mensaje?
<Harpagornis> no, se queda con el logo de ubuntu
<fosco_> Harpagornis, puedes probar a hacer una cosa, antes de apagar sal a modo texto con ctrl+alt+f1
<fosco_> ahi das tu nombre de usuario y constraseña y apagas con sudo halt
<fosco_> si el logo de ubuntu tapa los mensajes pulsa ESC para quitarlo
<Harpagornis> pues probare despues fosco_ , por que solo me pasa a veces
<fosco_> ok
<Harpagornis> gracias fosco_
<liher> hola
<vientosolar> hola
<liher> tengo ubuntu 10.10 y he probado a instalar linuxmint debian xcfe en btfrs juntos pero a larrancar no puedo usar linux mint
<liher> alguien sabe de particiones y sistemas fi cheros
<liher> ?
<xangua> adios de nuevo...
<Harpagornis> xangua, nunca se dice adios ,:)
<Newboy> hola, necesito saber si kubuntu tiene traduccion completa al espaneol ya que estoy probando el live cd y aun cuando seleccione espanol por defecto aparece casi todo en ingles
<fosco_> Newboy, ninguna distribucion está el 100% traducida
<fosco_> pero lo básico sí
<Newboy> el ubuntu 11.10 me dejo quemado, ese sistema me gusta, pero la resolucion que tiene para netbooks con es la apropiada, eso puede cambiarse_
<Newboy> ?
<xangua> cuando lo instales podrás instalar los paquetes de lenguaje que le falten Newboy, en un CD no cabe todo Newboy
<sdf> I want to speak in français where i can do it?
<braiam> !fr sdf
<kubot> sdf: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sdf> Merci
<sdf> Et en italien?
<debsan> !it
<kubot> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'spagnolo. Grazie!
<Souchiro> !pae
<kubot> Para usar más de ~3.2GB de RAM en un sistema de 32 bits puedes instalar el kernel PAE. Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE para más información
<eldelantero> holas
<eldelantero> alguien usa draftsight??
<eldelantero> nadie??
<eldelantero> tanto conectado y nadie dice nada???
<guampa> que es draftsight?
<eldelantero> jajja ya era hora... gracias por contestar
 * guampa se saca el sombrero
 * eldelantero igualmente
<eldelantero> compa draftsight es tipo Autocad
<eldelantero> pero pa Linux
<guampa> ahh no, el unico que instale una vez es qcad
<guampa> pero ni que lo haya usado tampoco, casi no
<eldelantero> mmm... yo tambien lo usé
<guampa> tenes algun problema con ese prog?
<eldelantero> es bueno este DraftSight pero no he podido abrir los archivos .dwg
<guampa> :/
<eldelantero> pos si
<guampa> por lo que leo en la wiki los tendria que abrir, pero no te puedo decir mas que eso
<eldelantero> :/
<eldelantero> estamos iguales, yo tambien revisé
<guampa> tira algun error?
<atotclic> mira no te falte algun paquete
<eldelantero> y por alguna razon no los puedo abrir...
<eldelantero> no simplemente abre y se cierra inmediatamente
<eldelantero> sin mensaje de error
<atotclic> en
<guampa> eldelantero: fijate de abrir una terminal y correrlo escribiendo el comando
<guampa> aver si dice algo
<eldelantero> dejame ver...
<atotclic> mira permisos tambien del dwg
<atotclic> no vaya a ser que no seatuyo y por eso no lo abra
<eldelantero> mmmm okis... voy a revisar. Aunque yo soy el unico usuario y root de mi makina ;)
<eldelantero> mmmm... no, no es cuestion de permisos
<eldelantero> y no puedo abrir el DraftSight desde la consola... no se el comando (q verguenza XDD)
<guampa> fijate si podes ver las propiedades del acceso directo
<eldelantero> ok ya lo abri desde la terminal
<eldelantero> abri el archivo y se cerro el programa solo
<eldelantero> en la terminal aparecen los errores...
<eldelantero> pero no los entinedo XDDD
<guampa> pegalos en un pastebin
<guampa> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<eldelantero> el mas importante es este me parece: (draftsight.bin:8603): Gtk-WARNING **: Error loading theme icon 'dialog-error' for stock: Error interno: El módulo de carga de imágenes «png» ha fallado al completar una operación, pero no ha dado ninguna razón del fallo
<guampa> eldelantero: trata de pegarlo en un pastebin ese error solo no parece decir mucho
<eldelantero> aca esta ;) http://pastebin.com/9Ry2dbRx
<guampa> eldelantero: fijate si cambiando el tema gtk pasa algo
<eldelantero> dejame ver compa...
<gllera> De los que están atentos: alguien ha diseñado una interfaz de aplicación en java?
<eldelantero> como cambio los temas??
<gllera> *en eclipse
<rincondeluz> que carajo es esto
<selina2> para que ?
<eldelantero> guampa ya cambie el estilo GTK y sigue el problema
<guampa> rincondeluz, lenguaje por favor
<guampa> eldelantero: no entonces no se che :/
<eldelantero> jodio yo compa XDDD
<eldelantero> ni modo hermano, gracias por la ayuda
<guampa> hay varios threads por ahi con el mismo problema
<guampa> el unico que parece que tenia una solucion esta en italiano :P
<eldelantero> jajjaaja... pues pasamelo a ver si lo traduzco con Google
<guampa> ahi va
<guampa> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=459039.45;wap2
<eldelantero> muchas gracias compa ;) ya voy a revisarlo
<anonfish> alguien sabe cual es el servidor irc de anonhispano
<eldelantero> guampa ya lo solucine XDDD
<guampa> me alegro que era?
<eldelantero> problema del gtk
<eldelantero> instale el qt4-qtconfig
<eldelantero> y cambie la option GUI style a Plastique!! y listo!!
<eldelantero> Ya abre los archivos sin problemas.
<mimecar> eldelantero: si has instalado qtconfig, no será problema de QT?
<eldelantero> mmm... bueno o eso XDD
<mimecar> anonfish: no, tendrás que buscar en google
<eldelantero> por si a alguien le interesa aqui esta la solucion: http://linuxaideddesign.blogspot.com/2011/12/some-tweaks-for-draftsight-on-ubuntu.html?showComment=1328904939199#c4386373008775046316
<gllera> !gllera encontré la solución
<kubot> gllera: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<anonfish> mimecar perdon na sabia que no se podia preguntar es primera vez que  uso irc
<mimecar> este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<anonfish> por eso lo de perdon
<mimecar> no hace falta pedir perdon
<anonfish> y de por casualidad sabes como agregar un canal a mi ubuntu 11.10
<mimecar> ya lo sabes para la próxima
<mimecar> depende del programa que uses
<anonfish> canal irc
<anonfish> cual me aconsejarias
<anonfish> aunque uso
<mimecar> prueba varios y decide
<anonfish> xchat
<anonfish> ok
<anonfish> gracias
<gllera> donde está el tutorial del bot del freenode?
<gllera> !botsay gab
<kubot> gllera: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<gllera> cómo escribo un mensaje sin que aparezca mi nombre a la izquierda de la línea?
<mimecar> siempre aparecerá el nick
<mimecar> lo puedes ocultar pero al canal le saldrá
<gllera> gracias por responder mimecar, lo que hay una forma de escribir aquí que aparece de una forma distinta. Cómo es?
<mimecar> pones parte del nick y completas pulsando tabulador
<mimecar> eso es lo único que modifica la apariencia de tu nick
<gllera> gllera, esto es un test
<gllera> digo tal y como hicieron más arriba que dice * | guampa se saca el sombrero
<mimecar> ok, con /me
 * gllera gabox!
<gllera> gracias!!
 * gllera te agradece
<jakeukalane> hola?
<jakeukalane> hola, como se llama el canal de offtopic que no me aparece
<jakeukalane> y bueno, si alguien me ve, porque no estoy convencido de que llgue nada
<wicope> hola jakeukalane /join #ubuntu-es-cafe si hay gente, vuelvo
<NetRider> hola a todos, quería saber si alguien me puede dar una mano con un problema, despues de la actualzacion de hoy no funciona la webcam de mi portatil, en camorama me aparece como dev0, pero hago un lsusb y aparece bien en dev3, alguna idea de que hacer?
<kaltorak> buenas, señores, necesito limitar los privilegios de un usuario, necesito que no pueda montar dispositivos usb, cdroms, etc, he desmarcado los "privilegios" en la aplicación de administración de usuarios, pero probando el usuario en cuestión noto que nuevamente al insertar un dispositivo usb este se monta automácamente y el usuario tiene acceso al contenido del mismo, me gustaría saber si he hecho mal al desmarcar los privilegios o me estoy saltan
<kaltorak> de hecho sería interesante saber como es que se hace en ubuntu para que se puedan montar dispositivos sin ser el superusuario
<braiam> porque es el root, o mejor dicho dev (?) que los monta automaticamente
<braiam> debes desactivar el automount en el sistema
<kaltorak> entiendo, pero si hago esto los demás usuarios a los que no quiero quitarle sus permisos ya no podrán beneficiarse del montado automático ? o me equivoco ?
<xoan> kaltorak: a qué grupos pertenece ese usuario en cuestión?
<kaltorak> ahora mismo despues de que le quite todos los privilegios, solo a video, audio y su propio grupo de usuario "fulanito"
<kaltorak> nada mas
<xoan> compruébalo: $ cat /etc/group|grep $USER
<xoan> cambia $USER por el nombre del usuario
<xoan> qué te devuelve eso?
<kaltorak> video audio fulano
<kaltorak> disculpa, esto es lo que me daba al darle groups hace rato
<kaltorak> ahora mismo ya no estoy en la máquina, ya estoy en cas
<kaltorak> casa*
<hashashin> kaltorak, con ese usuario ejecuta gconf-editor y buscas: /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount y lo desactivas
<hashashin> también tienes /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount_open que puede interesarte
<kaltorak> hashashin, entiendo, mi pregunta ahora es, esta usuario podrá montar "manualmente" el dispositivo  ? o podrá modificar eso con gconf-editor ?
<xoan> kaltorak: supongo que una vez ajustados los grupos, el usuario cerraría su sesión y volvería a iniciarla, no?
<kaltorak> xoan, así mismo
<kaltorak> fue realmente raro, seguía montando-se
<hashashin> manualmente no, modificar el gconf... podrias cambiarle los permisos a solo lectura al grupo y cambiarle el propietario a root:usuario(o otro grupo y añadir el user ese ahi), al archivo donde gconf guarde eso despues de modificarlo, pero no se que problemas podria traer la verdad
<hashashin> asi ni borrarlo podria...
<kaltorak> hashashin, tendré que probarlo, pero ya me da ideas, muchas gracias
<hashashin> nada
<trasier> hola
<trasier> tengo un problema con ubuntu 11.10
<trasier> tengo el panel superior (gnome-clasic) lleno de lanzadores
<trasier> y no veo, como quitarlos
<trasier> alguien me puede echar una mano?
<anikras> hola
<trasier> hola
<anikras> alguien me puede decir como cambio el teclado a español ??
<anikras> en modo consola
<anikras> ya que no tengo interfaz grafica
<trasier> yo no.. vengo en busca de ayuda
<trasier> jeje
<gllera> anikras, creo que es poniendo $ sudo loadkeys es
<anikras> he exportado en el bashrc
<anikras> las locales
<anikras> esperoq ue funcione asi
<gllera> ok
<anikras> el caso es que son ejercicios de clase sobre una maquina virtual
<anikras> y no puedo añadirme a sudo
<gllera> anikras, en caso de que no te funcione lo anterior puedes echarle un vistazo a esto http://aprendiendoconubuntu.blogspot.com/2011/09/cambiar-la-distribucion-del-desde-el.html
<braiam> xkbdset es anikras
<anikras> ok
<anikras> voy a probar
<anikras> porque no me ha funcionado
<gllera> anikras, usando setxkbmap es
<braiam> err... eso
<anikras> setxbmap
<anikras> no lo tengo instalado
<gllera> trasier, a qué panel superior te refieres?
<trasier> gllera donde sale "Aplicaciones" "Lugares", apagar el equipo
<trasier> todo eso
<trasier> sin querer he añadido dos lanzadores
<trasier> y ahora, no veo como quitarlos
<gllera> ah es que había olvidado que usas gnome-clasic
<trasier> sabes como puedo modificar el contenido de la barra?
<trasier> :D
<gllera> la verdad no sé pero le echaré un vistazo a ver qué tal :)
<trasier> he mirado un poco, ya que antes, era solo pulsar botón derecho
<trasier> pero no he visto nada
<trasier> :S
<gllera> voy a cambiar de escritorio, salgo un momento
<trasier> okis
<trasier> jué!
<trasier> ya lo he visto
<trasier> es pulsando alt
<trasier> gllera!
<trasier> siento haberte dado trabajo
<trasier> lo he encontrado :D
<gllera> ok
<trasier> debo pulsar alt, y manteniendolo pulsado, el botón derecho del ratón
<gllera> no es trabajo, lo hago por ayudar :)
<trasier> pues, muchas gracias :)
<trasier> ciao!
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-11
<Minsist> hola, estoy tratando de administrar una db en mysql, en windows usaba wampserver o xampp, aquí veo que es distinto. Básicamente lo hacía todo desde phpmyadmin, y ahora, mysqlserver, apache2 y phpmyadmin instalados, le doy a "myIP/phpmyadmin" y me sale el error 404. ¿Alquien para ayudar? Gracias
<atotclic> Minsist: que te pasa
<atotclic> has configurado bien
<atotclic> has instalado todo correctamente??
<Minsist> bueno, he seguido varios tutoriales recientes, pero teóricamente sí, el server mysql, apache y phpmyadmin
<Minsist> esas tres
<atotclic> has instalado php
<Minsist> phpmyadmin, lo que es php en sí, no
<atotclic> sigue mi tutorial en privado
<Minsist> gracias ;))
 * xoan buenas
<arp-> holas
<arp-> me aparece un update de paquetes:
<arp-> linux-headers-2.6.38-13 linux-headers-2.6.38-13-generic   linux-image-2.6.38-13-generic linux-libc-dev
<arp-> cuando en realidad.. ya tengo esa version de kernel instalada..
<arp-> raro..
<xoan> arp-: -13
<arp-> si
<arp-> -13 ya tengo
<arp-> en fin
<xoan> # sudo apt-get update
<arp-> si ya lo hice..
<arp-> en fin
<arp-> me dare cuenta por el build y listo
<xoan> # apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.38-13-generic
<arp-> no me hago problema..
<xoan> y eso te dice...
<arp-> Installed: 2.6.38-13.54   Candidate: 2.6.38-13.55
<arp-> veo...
<xoan> no recuerdo si apt-cache tenía alguna opción para ver los cambios, pero la interfaz gráfica de actualizaciones sí
<arp-> se
<arp-> hay una opcion
<xoan> Sistema -> Administración -> Gestor de actualizaciones
<arp-> pero no recuerdo..
<arp-> te da la descripcion del paquete
<xoan> ahí seguroque te aparecen los cambios
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> muchas gracias
<Souchiro> una pregunta
<Souchiro> alguien sabe si tner mas de 2 gb de ram altera la capasidad de disco duro?
<Minsist> #opensim
<Minsist> oops
<Minsist> perdón, en este sistema cómo puedo encontrar un canal de freenode por favor? gracias
<Minsist> ok ya di con ello yo solo :P
<atl> razon por la que los subtitulos aparezcan mal? ejemplo: ej3mpl0, txenda, cosas asi
<titox> subtitulos mal...
<titox> como problemas con las ñ
<titox> y acentos?
<overrride> holas alguien aqui que me pueda ayudar]
<kaltorak> buenas, señores, estoy intentando quitarle los permisos para montar dispositivos a un usuario específicamente los dispositivos usb (pendrive) y los cds, ya he quitado al usuario en cuestión de la mayoría de los grupos, solo le quedan audio video y su grupo de usuario pero al insertar el medio sigue montandose
<kaltorak> existe alguna ota manera, ? ayer pregunte por aca y me dijeron algo con gconf, pero no meresulta hasta ahora
<selina2_> hello
<Moan> hola selina2_
<Moan> selina2_, como que no hay mucho movimiento
<selina2_> no esta bien callado
<fosco_> buenas
<Bowl> alguien sabe como se puede hacer para hacer llegar la configuracion de un servidor DHCP que esta separado por un router de nuestro pc?
<mimecar> no se si podrás hacer eso
<arp-> ?
<arp-> Bowl:
<arp-> topologia de red
<arp-> primero que nada..
<z4sk4> buenas
<z4sk4> ubuntu funciona si quito todas las librerias-dev?
<z4sk4> son solo para compilar no?
<mimecar> en principio si
<z4sk4> mimecar, gracias
<mimecar> lee siempre las dependencias antes
<z4sk4> mimecar, es que necesitoamos que el file system ocupe menos de 4 gigas
<z4sk4> estamos con remastersys
<mimecar> y has instalado librerías de desarrollo?
<z4sk4> y no sabemos ya de donde kitar
<z4sk4> muchas -dev
<mimecar> para compilar algo?
<z4sk4> es un recopilatorio de herramientas
<z4sk4> para compilar de todo
<z4sk4> hay mas de 100 herramientas compiladas he instaladas, asi k imaginate
<mimecar> si las quitas ya no podrás compilar, lo sabes?
<z4sk4> y como quito las que no venian por defecto?
<mimecar> en el sistema por defecto no te vienen librerías de compilación
<z4sk4> hemos quitado lso themes he iconos que venian por defecto, por ejemplo y todos lso logs
<mimecar> si las quitas ahora, tu recopilación no hará nada
<z4sk4> entonces que quito xD, necesito quitar tonterias
<mimecar> en tu caso, las tonterías son las más de 100 herramientas de compilación
<mimecar> cada lenguaje tiene muchas librerías
<mimecar> ¿cuantos lenguajes has puesto?
<z4sk4> creo que todos :S
<z4sk4> por que en la instalacion puedes elegir cualquir idioma
<z4sk4> como dejamos solo el Español e Ingles?
<mimecar> por partes
<mimecar> ¿cuantos idiomas has puesto?
<mimecar> ¿cuantos lenguajes de programación has puesto?
<z4sk4> Español en la instalacion
<z4sk4> lenguajes de programacion todos
<z4sk4> y esos no se pueden quitar
<z4sk4> pero al ahcer la iso, e instlar el sistema en otro pc
<z4sk4> salen todos los idiomas para instalar
<mimecar> si has instalado todos los lenguajes de programación ahí es donde tienes el problema
<z4sk4> lenguajes tenemos, ruby, perl, php, python, etc
<z4sk4> mimecar, pero lso programas dependen de estos lenguajes
<mimecar> el live cd contiene parte de muchos idiomas
<mimecar> tendrás que dejar menos lenguajes
<z4sk4> en que carpeta se almacenan?
<mimecar> menos lenguajes de programación
<mimecar> que el live cd tenga varios idiomas no quiere decir que estén completos
<hashashin> z4sk4, puedes usar localepurge para los idiomas, algo de espacio ganarás pero no esperes mucho
<mimecar> z4sk4: cómo has instalado los lenguajes de programación?
<z4sk4> mimecar, con aptitude la gran parte, algunas lbrerias y modulos a mano
<mimecar> esto se complica
<mimecar> has instalado cosas de los repositorios y cosas externas?
<hashashin> z4sk4, podrias cargarte la documentacion tb en /usr/share/doc txts, readmes etc... sí es que es una opcón quitarla
<mimecar> no ganará mucho espacio con eso
<hashashin> por ir rascando...
<z4sk4> hashashin, gracias  si nos quita 100 mb ya es bastante para nosotros
<hashashin> nada
<z4sk4> el localapurge vamos a darle caña ahora, vamos a ver si nos hace ls disco y si no a rascar xD
<z4sk4> hashashin, its more than 200 mb :)
<hashashin> z4sk4, :)
<mimecar> z4sk4: estas seguro que la documentación no aparece como dependencia de algún entorno?
<z4sk4> voy a reiniciar a ver que pasa
<z4sk4> y aprobar tools
<z4sk4> ahora vuelo
<Ignacio> Hola
<Ignacio> Alguien sabe como crear un "FTP" en mi Ip..
<Ignacio> *Gracias*
<juchipilo> crear un "ftp"?
<Ignacio> juchipilo:  Si.
<juchipilo> sera.. un ftp server?
<Ignacio> juchipilo:  Bueno, Disculpa. FTp Server
<juchipilo> instala un ftp server. y listo jeje
<juchipilo> algo como proftp
<Ignacio> juchipilo: Es tan simple?
<juchipilo> y configuralo
<juchipilo> instalarlo es lo simple
<juchipilo> configurarlo bien es lo dificil
<Ignacio> juchipilo:  Es para compartir archivos desde una netbook a otra.
<Ignacio> A travez de ADHOC
<juchipilo> no se que sera adhoc
<Ignacio> juchipilo: Es una red que no genera internet, Pero si "COmparte" Archivos.
<juchipilo> no entiendo jeje pero bueno..
<mimecar> juchipilo: conexión punto a punto
<mimecar> como un cable de red cruzado
<juchipilo> oh
<Ignacio> juchipilo: Yo "COmparto internet" por decirlo asi.
<hashashin> Ignacio, instala openssh-server si no lo tienes ya y luego solo tienes que conectar desde el otro pc con filezilla al puerto 22, con el usuario y la clave del pc servidor y podras compartir archivos sin complicarte mucho
<juchipilo> yo simplemente usaria mi usb drive xD
<hashashin> si eso tb XD
<Ignacio> hashashin: Espera.. La otra Creo que no lo tiene y no tengo acceso a Root.
<Ignacio> hashashin: :) :(
<hashashin> es igual ignacio tu conectando a uno puedes copiar en ambas direcciones
<Ignacio> hashashin: OK. Aca que tego que bajar?
<Ignacio> En la otra Bajo el FIleZIlla Server..
<Ignacio> OK
<hashashin> pues en el que tienes acceso de root: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<Ignacio> Si acabo de hacer eso
<Ignacio> Ahora que tendria que hacer
<hashashin> pues ya está funcionando en teoria, mira que esto te responda algo: sudo netstat -pan | grep ssh
<hashashin> o prueba desde el otro equipo con el filezilla directamente
<hashashin> o incluso creo que nautilus permite conectar un ssh como sistema de ficheros...
<Ignacio> Ok ok
<Ignacio> Entonces La ip seria la que tengo ahora..
 * Ignacio penso que seria "127.0.0.1"
<hashashin> será la ip del la tarjeta wifi
<Ignacio> hashashin:  OK, Muchas Gracias
<Ignacio> hashashin:  Si o si el Puerto tiene que ser el 22
<hashashin> Ignacio, no, se puede cambiar tienes la config en /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Ignacio> hashashin: Ok SI es otro usare otro
<hashashin> es bastante explicito busca: Port: 22 XD y lo cambias
<Ignacio> hashashin:  ^_^
<Ignacio> hashashin:  Gracias por tu ayuda
<hashashin> nada
<Ignacio> Oigan
<Ignacio> Alguien sabe algun juego bueno de Autos (Si es necesario vamos  a #ubuntu-es-cafe)
<Vero2> hola, cómo puedo hacer fsck porque me salen muchos errores? Traté desde tty pero me dice que  está montado y que puede ser peligroso así. De Terminal se puede?
<fosco__> aun estas con eso?
<Vero2> fosco como aun?
<Vero2> es la primera vez que pregunto
<fosco__> recuerdo haberte ayudado con eso hace semanas
<Vero2> estás seguro? yo no recuerdo
<Vero2> bueno de todas formas, se puede hacer desde Terminal?
<fosco__> sería otra vero :)
<Vero2> si, tal vez :-)
<mimecar> fosco__: Vero1 :P
<Vero2> mimecar tu tambien?
<Vero2> dos contra uno...
<mimecar> en que partición quieres comprobar los errores?
<Vero2> en todo el disco de Ubuntu
<Vero2> porque salen errores en las 3 particiones
<mimecar> entonces tendrás que iniciar con un live cd
<mimecar> 3 particiones?
<fosco__> como ya te dije la otra vez... perdon no eras tu, arranca desde un liveCD
<fosco__> desmonta las particiones que quieras analizar
<Vero2> pero tengo el problema que no puedo arrancar con CD
<fosco__> y ejecuta sudo fsck /dev/particion
<mimecar> Vero2: entonces tu problema seguirá
<Vero2> mimecar tu si que me das ánimo...
<mimecar> animos no
<mimecar> tienes que corregirlo de una forma
<mimecar> si no puedes de esa forma, no lo corriges
<Vero2> si, tengo que actualizar el BIOS y en eso estoy, pero me molestan tantos errores mientras tanto
<mimecar> vas a actualizar la bios desde msdos / iwindows verdad?
<Vero2> tengo xp y de allí no se puede entrar en DOS puro
<mimecar> tendrás que usar lo que te diga el fabricante
<Vero2> y si, los que tiene Asus son para DOS puro...
<Vero2> o sea, pasaron por mi casa todos los elefantes de Africa y me regalaron pi.....
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> tendrás que decidir lo que arreglas
<Vero2> si, voy a tirar una moneda, si es cara será BIOS y si no que me arranque de CD/DVD. No me envidien por favor!
<Vero2> bueno, si logro arreglar algo, les digo. Hasta pronto.
<ivedci89> he instalado ubuntu-tweak y desde entonces, que en nautilus, al mantener presionado Ctrl, no puedo seleccionar archivos. Cómo soluciono esto?
<ivedci89> Vero2
<ivedci89> mim
<ivedci89> mimecar:
<ivedci89> dabor
<ivedci89> deavid:
<ivedci89> Dj_Dexter:
<ivedci89> fosco__:
<ivedci89> Gargadon:
<fosco__> no vayas nombrando a la gente
<fosco__> si nadie responde es que nadie lo sabe
<ivedci89> mmm es que yo suelo estar conectado y no miro constantemente el chat... tal vez haya otro que les suceda asi fosco__
<ivedci89> ubuntulog:
<ivedci89> he instalado ubuntu-tweak y desde entonces, que en nautilus, al mantener presionado Ctrl, no puedo seleccionar archivos. Cómo soluciono esto?
<ivedci89> he instalado ubuntu-tweak y desde entonces, que en nautilus, al mantener presionado Ctrl, no puedo seleccionar archivos. Cómo soluciono esto?
<ivedci89> he instalado ubuntu-tweak y desde entonces, que en nautilus, al mantener presionado Ctrl, no puedo seleccionar archivos. Cómo soluciono esto?
<braiam> ivedci89, trata desinstalando ubuntu-tweaks
<ivedci89> braiam:  no pasa nada asi...
<braiam> ya lo intentaste?
<ivedci89> si
<ivedci89> braiam:
<ivedci89> braiam:  en otro usuario si funciona bien eso...
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-12
<braiam> mm... si en otro usuario funciona, debe ser algun problema con los archivos ~/.* que tienes en tu home. trata moverlos a otra carpeta y entra en la sesión
<Dj_Dexter>  ivedci891 :D
<Dj_Dexter> wenas LOL
<ubuntu> Buenas, estoy atorado en la instalación de Kubuntu 11.10 , me dice que se ha quebrado,
<ubuntu> esto me sale
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/838542/
<ubuntu> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
 * cousteau entiende el error pero no sabe cómo arreglarlo
<ubuntu> ya me fui a terminal como me sugiere y solo me da esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/838546/
<ubuntu> Estoy ahora desde disco cd
<cousteau> ¿le pusiste un nombre raro al equipo?  acentos o algo así
<ubuntu> si..
<ubuntu> puede ser eso?
<cousteau> sí, tiene pinta
<ubuntu> le puse una dieresis
<cousteau> ä ?
<ubuntu> lo intento quitar..
<cousteau> sí, creo que es lo que está dando el problema
<ubuntu> ok, gracias..
 * gmnes is away: 
<veronica> Hola, que tal, tengo un laptop toshiba saltellite u505, y necesito activar la funcion del boton ecológico, alguien puede ayudarme?
<veronica> Hola, que tal, tengo un laptop toshiba saltellite u505, y necesito activar la funcion del boton ecológico, alguien puede ayudarme?
<ZMR> veronica, cual es esa funcion?
<ZMR> o, para que sirve?
<veronica> ZMR
<veronica> el toshiba satellite trae una tecla en las teclas de funciones que hay al lado de encendido,junto a la de avanzar-retroceder, subir-bajar volumen, etc
<veronica> esta tecla sirve para bajar el brillo de las otras teclas de funcion (no son las azules que se activan con al tecla Fn, sino las que son luminosas)
<veronica> hay una que tiene forma de mundo, con dos hojitas sobre ella, como una manzana, necesito activarla
<ZMR> hmm
<ZMR> primera vea que oigo de algo asi
<ZMR> no encuentro nada en google
<ZMR> sobre ese modelo especifico
<ZMR> al menos lo que veo no se refiere a esa tecla en particular
<ZMR> que version instalaste?
<jaime_> buenos dias a tod@s
<jaime_> acabo de instalar virutual box
<jaime_> yes, yes, yes
<jaime_> pero cuando llego a captura de puntero
<jaime_> ctrl y la flechita hacia abajo y no consigo que se mueva el ratón
<jaime_> ¿Que estoy haciendo mal?
<jaime_> he probado con las demás flechitas también
<jaime_> agradezco sugerencias.... gracias....
<mimecar> que entiendes por captura del puntero?
<jaime_> hola mimecar
<jaime_> he.... sigo todo el proceso de instalación
<jaime_> y en un momento se ve una ventana que me informa de que el SO soporta el puntero o algo así
<mimecar> si
<jaime_> que use ctrl y y una flechita del cursor pero no consigo mover el puntero
<mimecar> no
<jaime_> no se si me explico bien
<mimecar> cuando pulses en la ventana podrás mover el ratón
<mimecar> para salir el control derecho
<jaime_> creo que pulso en la ventana, creo
<mimecar> ¿que sistema operativo tiene la máquina virtual?
<jaime_> a la maquina virtual le estoy intentado poner xp
<mimecar> cuando pulses en la ventana del sistema virtual podrás usar el ratón
<jaime_> gracias mimercar voy a intentar, pero no se.....
<jaime_> ya te dire.
<jaime_> gracias
<mimecar> no tiene mucha complicación
<mimecar> pulsas en cualquier elemento de la máquina virtual y la usas
<fosco_> buenas
<zul0> Alguien sabe porqué me aparece muchas conexiones bloqueadas en el firewall cuando abro firefox?
<zul0> son ips y puertos bastante raros
<mimecar> ¿has instalado programas externos a los repositorios de ubuntu?
<zul0> si
<mimecar> ¿que programas?
<zul0> docky
<zul0> solamente
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<zul0> 10.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<zul0> si
<mimecar> ¿que puertos está usando firefox?
<zul0> un momento y lo pongo en un paste
<zul0> mimecar, http://pastebin.com/DxFtw4zn
<mimecar> te están haciendo conexiones desde el exterior o intentos
<zul0> si, eso me temo
<zul0> el log crece que da gusto xd
<zul0> no se si será por algún plugin del firefox..
<mimecar> de donde sacas que está relacionado con el firefox?
<zul0> si lo cierro deja de pasar
<zul0> osea, el firewall no bloquea conexiones
<mimecar> renombra la carpeta del firefox, .Mozilla
<mimecar> has puesto cosas raras en el firefox?
<zul0> mm, el noscript, ghostery, betterprivacy, adblock y flashblock
<fosco_> o sea, un montón
<zul0> si algunos hay xd
<mimecar> renombra la carpeta de configuración
<zul0> ok
<zul0> ya está
<zul0> muevo .mozilla a otra parte?
<mimecar> si
<zul0> vale
<zul0> ya
<mimecar> cambia algo?
<zul0> no, sigue saliendo
<mimecar> te ha desaparecido la configuración que tenías de firefox verdad?
<hashashin> una de las ips esas el nombre de host es akamaitechnologies.com y si miras aki http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akamai, así que igual son conexiones legítimas (nunca lo vi esto) XD y si buscas por akamaitechnologies sale bastante cosa
<hashashin> Akamai Technologies, Inc. NASDAQ: AKAM, establecida en Cambridge, Massachusetts, es una corporación que provee, entre otros servicios, una plataforma de computación distribuida para el cacheo global de contenidos de Internet y el reparto de aplicaciones.
<hashashin> amos lo que viene siendo un rastreo, pone que lo usan google y bastante mas
<zul0> segun veo, el hostname viene de amazon
<zul0> mimecar, la configuración si
<zul0> está como por defecto
<mimecar> en ese caso no tendrías que tener esas conexiones
<mimecar> si no tienes nada que lo genere
<mimecar> firefox no crea un servidor
<zul0> pues me están apareciendo nuevas, de un montón de ips
<zul0> y lo raro esque no tengo ningun servidor instalado, ni web ni na
<hashashin> hazles dns inverso a ver que sale
<zul0> en la info del hostname me sale esto de una ip por ejemplo: Time: Feb 12 13:06:31 Source: ec2-50-17-196-117.compute-1.amazonaws.com Destination: 192.168.1.3 In IF: wlan0 Out IF:  Port: 57764 Length: 44 ToS: 0x00 Protocol: TCP Service: Unknown
<zul0> parece un servicio de amazon xd
<mimecar> zul0: ahora tieners firefox con la página que sale por defecto no?
<zul0> si mimecar
<mimecar> abre la pestaña de plugins de firefox
<zul0> también estoy usando opendns, no sé si tendrá algo que ver...
<mimecar> comprueba los plugins que tienes y las extensiones
<mimecar> zul0: SI
<mimecar> tiene bastantes posibilidades que sea eso
<zul0> joder, me los pongo por mejor y mira...xd
<zul0> en extensiones ubuntu firefox modifications
<zul0> en plugins los que vienen por defecto, vlc, divx, quiktime...
<zul0> pruego entonces con los dns de google p. eje?
<mimecar> plugin de divx / quicktime ?
<mimecar> usa los dns que te de tu operador
<be_free> Hola a todos!! ¿Alguien utiliza Oregano, un software de diseño de electrónica?
<mimecar> no
<hashashin> zul0, si no tienes servidores ni nada pq expones el pc? me refiero a tendras un router, déjale hacer su función y vive mas tranquilo. y de todas formas mientras el firewall dropee... donde está el problema? intentos de conexiones vas a tener siempre...
<zul0> hashashin, soy un poco paranóico pero también es por aprender/saber que está pasando xd
<fosco_> esto es pura paranoia
<be_free> Nada, era para saber como crear un componente electrónico que falta y añadir a las librerías. Y como en oregano no encuentro manual de uso para crearlas... pues esperaba encontrar a alguien aquí
<hashashin> estoy con fosco_ XD, no te preocupes tanto, si quieres aprender q hacen... monta un honeypot y dejales hacer XD
<zul0> xd
<zul0> hashashin, en qué consiste dns inverso?
<hashashin> pues como el nombre indica, en vez de a partir de un nombre sacar la ip, lo inverso, con la ip sacar el nombre  XD
<hashashin> http://remote.12dt.com/ prueba aquí
<zul0> ah vale
<SadlyMistaken> hola buenas a todos, vuelvo a tener problemas con los puertos.... mi iptables me dice que están abiertos, pero los programas me dicen que nanai de la china, me puede alguien ayudar? y con alguien me refiero a alguien que tenga tiempo... jejeje
<mimecar> si tu router los tiene cerrados no conseguirás nada
<zcom> hola slaudos al canal
<zcom> como puedo hacer una captura de pantalla
<mimecar> revisa los botones del teclado y lo verás
<zcom> imprPant
<SadlyMistaken> si mi router los tengo abiertos
<zcom> luego voy al gimp y no hay nada que pastear
<SadlyMistaken> hasta hace un minuto todo me iba bien...
<mimecar> zcom: cuando pulses en esa tecla te saldrá un diálogo para guardar la imagen
<SadlyMistaken> zcom cuando aprietas Impr Pant te dice ¿Como llamo la nueva imagen y donde la guardo?
<SadlyMistaken> je repetais. Mi router tiene los puertos abiertos, estoy seguro.
<mimecar> cómo compruebas que están abiertos?
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, lo comprobaba abriendo el programa que lo utiliza
<SadlyMistaken> y muy a las bravas con un deetector online
<SadlyMistaken> esos que aparecen por web y te dicen si los tienes abiertos o no. De todos modos si mi programa no lo detecta abierto.. es que no está abierto.
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> si un análisis de puertos por red te lo detecta como cerrado no está abierto
<SadlyMistaken> ahora otro chico me ha dicho que lo mire con nmap. Lo he mirado, y no me nombra los puertos abiertos.
<SadlyMistaken> me nombra unos... pero no los que abrí con iptables.
<SadlyMistaken> y el caso es que la configuración de iptables, es la misma que tenía ayer, y ayer todo funcionaba
<mimecar> algo habrás cambiado en el sistema
<SadlyMistaken> pues..
<SadlyMistaken> no se me ocurre el qué la verdad :(
<mimecar> actualizaciones por ejemplo
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, puede ser. Muchas gracias mimecar.
<SadlyMistaken> hasta luego a todos
<zcom> gracias mimecar
<MANEL2020> hola buenas
<MANEL2020> Tengo un problemilla/mon con el linux
<MANEL2020> ayer despues de intentar navegar con konqueros, NO me permite (no se inicia) sesion-> se queda esperando indefinidadamente
<mimecar> ¿estas usando KDE?
<MANEL2020> ahora estoy desde un pen-live -> NO mimecar gnome ubuntu 10.12 64 bits
<mimecar> 10.12 no existe
<mimecar> no será 10.10?
<MANEL2020> si perdon (un error)
<mimecar> ¿has instalado konqueror de los repositorios?
<MANEL2020> Haber-> NO instale
<MANEL2020> ya lo tenia instalado y lo habia usado en mas de una ocasion
<mimecar> ...
<MANEL2020> ... me quede yo....
<mimecar> entonces, cuando lo instalastes, lo hicistes de los repositorios?
<MANEL2020> es de suponer que si (obviamente no recuerdo lo que hice hace algunos meses) , normalmente lo instalo todo desde repositorios oficiales (salvo 2 aplicaciones para apache curl y gnupg)
<MANEL2020> que en su momento no figuraban
<mimecar> ¿has puesto actualizaciones recientemente?
<MANEL2020> dudo que el problema sea en ese sentido, yo veo mas un problema en el sentido de falta de espacio o error al iniciar gnome
<mimecar> ¿falta de espacio? ¿cuanto espacio tienes?
<MANEL2020> lleva un tiempo pidiendo actualizaciones pero no lo actualizaba porque requeira 200MB y tenia 100 MB
<mimecar> con esa cantidad no se si te funcionará el sistema
<MANEL2020> sospecho que es por falta de espacio
<mimecar> tendrás que conseguir más espacio y después poner todas las actualizaciones
<MANEL2020> ya he movido un par de directorios  pero sigue sin arrancar la sesion
<mimecar> ¿cuanto espacio tienes ahora?
<MANEL2020> ahora despues de mover la carpeta /var/www tengo 2.2 gb
<MANEL2020> esa carpeta solo afectaria al apache (en teoria)
<mimecar> es una web muy grande si ocupa más de 2 GB
<MANEL2020> a la parte de publicacion del apache
<mimecar> cuando reinicias, el sistema da errores o solo funciona lento el login?
<MANEL2020> realmente es multi-dominio
<MANEL2020> inicio-> normal
<MANEL2020> login -> normal
<MANEL2020> se espera que inicie el gnome -> suele aparecer el circulo rodando (un segundo o menos depende del equipo)
<MANEL2020> eso ahora mismo es indefinido
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema e inicia sesión
<MANEL2020> sudo?? adduser??
<mimecar> es una opción
<mimecar> desde el propio sistema o haciendo chroot si usas un live cd
<MANEL2020> ahora estoy en el equipo
<MANEL2020> iniciado con live-usb
<mimecar> has pasado al sistema instalado con chroot?
<MANEL2020> no comprendo bien lo que me quieres preguntar-> simplemente inicie con el live-usb (o live-cd) para el caso es lo mismo para mover los archivos
<mimecar> no exactamente
<mimecar> si usas sudo adduser lo ejecutas en el live cd
<mimecar> no en tu sistema
<MANEL2020> entonces par añadir el user desde el live (¿es posible) o inicio terminal en el sistema (el que falla)
<mimecar> sudo chroot /(ruta a la partición que contiene el / del sistema)
<mimecar> o inicias con el sistema real y lo haces desde una consola
<MANEL2020> ok
<MANEL2020> sudo chroot /ruta sistema
<mimecar> si
<MANEL2020> la ruta ¿valida? -> /media/ubuntu64
<MANEL2020> o hay que buscar en mnt u otra carpeta??
<mimecar> donde hayas montado el sistema instalado
<MANEL2020> ya se que ese es el disco (pero ese nombre lo puso este live) por eso pregunto si la ruta vale
<mimecar> si esa ruta contiene la raíz de tu sistema si
<MANEL2020> sudo chroot /media/ubuntu64
<MANEL2020> chroot: failed to run command «/bin/bash»: Formato de ejecutable incorrecto
<mimecar> tu sistema es de 64 bits?
<MANEL2020> yes
<mimecar> el live cd es de 64 bits?
<MANEL2020> el que esta instalado el live no
<mimecar> entonces no te sirve
<MANEL2020> el live es 32
<MANEL2020> plan b entonces
<MANEL2020> iniciar sesion com xterm -> y sudo adduser
<mimecar> tendrás que iniciar el sistema instalado y pasar a una consola con control + alt + f2
<MANEL2020> restar
<MANEL2020> y inciar sesion con el nuevo user??
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> si sigue fallando, o no tienes espacio o el error es más importante
<MANEL2020> ok tenia pensado reinstalar-> pero casi prefiero intentar salvar
<mimecar> tendrás que actualizar antes de finales de Abril
<MANEL2020> tengo demasiadas cosas en un disco demasidado  pequeño
<MANEL2020> y tengo que aprender a cambiar el home a otra particion
<MANEL2020> pero 1º recuperar el control del sistema
<MANEL2020> antes de abril ¿que ocure? no es lts la 10.10?
<mimecar> nop
<mimecar> con la 12.04 acaba el soporte de la 10.10
<MANEL2020> uffff no me gusta el nuevo sistema... ¿que hacer?
<aguitel> joderse
<mimecar> o usas otro entorno de escritorio
<mimecar> o te aguantas
<MANEL2020> el escritorio ese -> MEDIA es para NOOBS lamers -> yo quiero un escritorio para currar
<mimecar> unity es cómodo para trabajar
<mimecar> igual que gnome-shell
<mimecar> el menú global molesta un poco pero se puede quitar
<MANEL2020> supongo que si, pero en fin (cuestion de gustos)
<MANEL2020> voy a tratar de crear el nuevo user
<mimecar> de Gnome 2 te puedes despedir
<mimecar> porque no tendrá versiones nuevas
<MANEL2020> ... el tiempo dira...
<MANEL2020> voy a probar eso
<mimecar> la rama 2.x está cerrada por los programadores
<MANEL2020> lo bonito de esto que cualquiera (mejor si es un grupo) puede retomar ese codigo y continuar.
<mimecar> es una posibilidad, pero un escritorio es bastante complejo
<MANEL2020> voy a ver eso, si tal continuamos la conversacion en oftopic (el tema es interesante)
<aguitel> MANEL2020, esta #mate
<manel2020> buenas
<manel2020> y vuala
<mimecar> ha funcionado?
<manel2020> nuevo user y funcionando
<manel2020> si ahora incia sesion con el nuevo user
<mimecar> ok, lo primeri si tienes espacio pon todas las actualizaciones
<manel2020> ok
<manel2020> pero tendre antes que dar permisos al user , o no?
<manel2020> el user es "normal" no admin
<cousteau> manel2020, si no te gusta unity puedes probar lxde o xfce, a lo mejor te gusta más :)
<manel2020> ummh gracias
<manel2020> habra que ver lo que hay
<manel2020> me tira un error ->
<manel2020> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-amd64_Packages)
<cousteau> yo en mi netbook tengo LXDE (Lubuntu).  Va a toda leche!
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y elimina los elementos duplicados
<mimecar> manel2020: seguro que no tienes la 10.04 ?
<mimecar> lucid es la versión 10.04
<manel2020> yo parti de 10.04 update a 10.10
<manel2020> y no me gusto lo que siguio
<mimecar> pon en pastebin tu sources.list
<manel2020> solo actualizaba paquetes no distros
<manel2020> voy
<mimecar> que entiendes por actualizar solo paquetes?
<manel2020> pues todo aquello distinto a actualizar version
<manel2020> kernel, parches, updates de aplicaciones
<mimecar> estar en la 10.04 y poner paquetes de otras versiones te puede dar problemas
<mimecar> si has hecho una actualización de los paquetes con los mirrors de la 10.10
<manel2020> no no, estoy en la 10.10
<mimecar> estas usando la 10.10 no la 10.04
<manel2020> si lo se
<mimecar> y no puedes seguir con repositorios de la 10.04
<manel2020> te pego eso
<manel2020> http://pastebin.com/LcTSUk5M
<cousteau> pues esos son los repos de lucid, no de maverick
<mimecar> manel2020: tu sistema dice que estas usando la 10.04
<manel2020> upss !! cierto
<manel2020> pero desde este user
<manel2020> no desde el que tenia??
<mimecar> desde TODOS los usuarios
<manel2020> ¿que hago entonces??
<cousteau> cat /etc/issue
<mimecar> poner las actualizaciones y seguir con la 10.04
<manel2020> actualizo a 10.10?
<cousteau> a ver qué dice eso...
<mimecar> no le veo mucho sentido actualizar a la 10.10
<manel2020> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS \n \l
<cousteau> pues eso es que estás usando la 10.04 (Lucid)
<manel2020> ya veo , gracias (pero juraria que el user que no me iniciaba ponia (maverick) 10.10
<manel2020> bueno no se si me incia ... tengo que verlo todavia
<mimecar> el fallo se mantendrá
<manel2020> es de suponer que si... ¿?
<mimecar> si no era un problema del espacio, seguirá el problema
<manel2020> esto sigue instalando cosas
<manel2020> tengo que esperar un ratin
<manel2020> seria posible indicar que no use la memoria virtual, (tengo 12gb de ram)
<mimecar> usas la hibernación?
<manel2020> no
<mimecar> puedes desactivarla
<manel2020> mas que desactivarla  seria indicarle que use mas la ram (creo que por defecto tira de memoria virtual)
<manel2020> vale acabo los updates
<mimecar> el sistema intentará usar la RAM que es más rápida
<manel2020> el uso de ram (por el grafico) es residual, sin embargo el uso de la virutal es constante...
<manel2020> me explico?
<mimecar> cuanto tienes de swap ahora?
<manel2020> pone uso de ram (1gb) 6% del 100% 12gb  intercambio -> 80% de 3gb
<manel2020> 3,2GB
<mimecar> te parece poco que gaste 1 GB de 12 GB?
<mimecar> prueba a desactivar la swap
<manel2020> me parece extraño que tire de virual teniendo el 94% libre de ram
<mimecar> pero consigue más espacio libre en ese disco duro
<manel2020> voy a intenter inciar sesion con el otro user
<manel2020> vengo ahora
<manel2020> pues haber
<manel2020> el user (habitual) sigue sin querer arrancar
<manel2020> se me queja de espacio libre 2gb
<mimecar> tienes todo el sistema en una sola partición?
<manel2020> de momento si
<mimecar> con 2 GB te debería funcionar
<manel2020> estaba pensanado en pasar /home a otra particion
<mimecar> si el problema es del espacio
<manel2020> plan C -> copiar la carpeta de usario al user nuevo
<manel2020> salvo el gnome
<mimecar> plan C = error bastante grande
<mimecar> no puedes copiar nada relacionado con la configuración
<manel2020> y solucion plausible??
<mimecar> copiar lo que no esté relacionado con la configuración :P
<manel2020> cargarse los directorios del user "tocado" los directorios de configuracion??
<mimecar> cómo sabes la causa del fallo?
<mimecar> probando con todos uno a uno?
<manel2020> -haber es probable que sea algo realcionado con gnome (es lo que no inicia)
<mimecar> en la carpeta de Gnome guardan sus datos muchos programas
<manel2020> lo ultimo que hice antes del fallo es usar el konqueror
<manel2020> logicamete buscaria todo lo relacionado con konqueror y a trash
<mimecar> pues en la carpeta de gnome no lo encontrarás
 * xoan buenas
<manel2020> ni en gnome ni en ninguna otra dentro de home (al parecer)
<mimecar> konqueror es un programa de kde
<mimecar> estará en .local seguramente
<manel2020> si esta , se esconde bastante bien... (no encuentro)
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar ¡¡¡He vuelto!!!
<SadlyMistaken> He reiniciado el pc... sin haber tocado nada y ahora me reconoce el puerto abierto!!
<mimecar> ok
<SadlyMistaken> ¡¡¡¡Está loco mi pc, a veces va, y otras veces no!!!
<SadlyMistaken> hay alguna manera de leer logs de que pasó entre sesión y sesión?
<mimecar> mirando /var/logs
<SadlyMistaken> ajam, voy a mirar a ver si hay algun log que me pueda decir algo... Mil gracias.
<manel2020> encontre un log-> que dice porque no arranca
<manel2020> pastebin??
<mimecar> si lo pegas en el canal el bot te silenciará :P
<manel2020>  lineas?
<manel2020> 12
<mimecar> ponlo en pastbein
<manel2020> http://pastebin.com/7mSkpzqn
<manel2020> al parecer falta un fichero
<mimecar> has lanzado programas gráficos con sudo?
<manel2020> gksudo??
<manel2020> si
<mimecar> digo con sudo
<manel2020> tambien desde terminal, sudo su
<manel2020> nautilus
<mimecar> puede ser un problema de permisos
<mimecar> has configurado gnome para que restaure la sesión al inicio?
<manel2020> pues no lo se ¿donde lo veo?
<mimecar> ahora no lo puedes ver
<d28i3> hola amigos!!
<d28i3> necesito saber como puedo comprobar si a mi sistema el falta algun repositorio??
<manel2020> la carpeta metacity no exite ....
<manel2020> sera tan simple como crear la carpeta??...
<mimecar> d28i3: como no seas más especifico...
<mimecar> manel2020: metacity o .metacity
<manel2020> /home/user/.config/metacity/sessions/  -> no exite ni /metacity ni obviamente el subdirectorio /sessions
<manel2020> ni ningun file que al que el log pudiera hacer referencia
<mimecar> lo estas viendo en la carpeta del usuario antiguo?
<manel2020> si
<manel2020> mira
<manel2020> he conseguido (recreando las carpetas) que cambie el error-> ahora dice que es problema distinto
<SadlyMistaken> d28i3: primero tendrás que saber cuales repositorios quieres tener. Y luego puedes nombrar que ubuntu estás usando para saber si puedes mirarlo desde synaptic, centro de software... o con un "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<mimecar> manel2020: si el sistema busca un archivo y tu no lo tienes
<mimecar> el falla se mantendrá aunque hagas las carpetas
<manel2020> entiendo lo que dices-> pero cambio el mensaje , ahora dice que falla un aplet y una session de .compiz (antes solo decia que era .config/metacity
<manel2020> no perdon!! el error cambio por cambia el incio a gnome a prueba de fallos.. sorry
<Vianstak> saludos a todos
<Vianstak> wenas a todos tengo un problema con mi conexion wifi
<mimecar> Vianstak: si no dices el problema es bastante complicado
<Vianstak> mimecar==> lo siento ya regrese
<Vianstak> tengo un equipo con ubuntu instalado y no tenia ningun problema pero deje de usarlo unos 3 meses y ahora no puedo estableser mi conexion wifi
<Vianstak> mimecar==> que sugieres?
<mimecar> la red wifi es tuya?
<Vianstak> sip
<mimecar> ¿cual es el interfaz de red?
<mimecar> wlan0?
<Vianstak> me pare3ce que si
<Vianstak> como lo se?
<mimecar> en una consola, sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Vianstak> otros equipos si los puedo conectar
<Vianstak> dice que la interface no soporta
<Vianstak> la conexion esta abajo
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Vianstak> creo que es la 11.10
<atotclic> sudo ifconfig -a
<atotclic> sudo iwconfig
<atotclic> te dire que interfaces tienes y las wifi
<Vianstak> ya ahora?
<bbr> tengo problemas con initrans he instalado en un netbook y me crea problemas al iniciar... tarda un monton y solo despues de reiniciar y elegir linux mas antiguo .... entro, sino me aparece initans...
<Vianstak> atotclic==> ?
<mimecar> bbr: ¿que es lo que has instalado?
<atotclic> que netbook tienes?? bbr
<mimecar> Vianstak: que interfaz es la tarjeta wifi?
<atotclic> Vianstak: que te ha salido ???
<Vianstak> me ha salido varias cosas
<atotclic> wlan br eth??? Vianstak
<Vianstak> las copio y pego aqui?
<mimecar> !paste Vianstak
<kubot> Vianstak: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<bbr> toshiba nb200, instale u11.10 desde un cd chutado al usb...
<bbr> mimecar:
<atotclic> las wifi serian las wlan
<mimecar> cómo has pasado la iso al usb?
<atotclic> cual te ha salido?? Vianstak
<Vianstak> ok copio y pego en un momento
<atotclic> no copies escribe
<Vianstak> ok
<atotclic> eth0 wlano wlan1
<atotclic> lo
<atotclic> br0
<Vianstak> no wirreles extencions
<Vianstak> no wireless extensions
<atotclic> y con sudo ifconfig -a
<atotclic> que te sale
<bbr> mimecar: queme u11.10 a un cd. instalacion la hice desde un cd conectado el lector cd por usb
<mimecar> entonces has instalado usando un CD
<atotclic> sudo lspci   Vianstak
<bbr> mimecar: si
<atotclic> mimecar: preguntale que netbook
<bbr> no use pendrive...
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<mimecar> atotclic: me parece que lo ha puesto antes
<atotclic> si me la he saltado
<bbr> mimecar: claro.
<atotclic> jja debajo el kubo
<Vianstak> me sale mucha info casi una pagina
<bbr> cuando y porque sale initrasn? por que sale,...
<Vianstak> me reconoce el dispositivo red inalambrica
<Vianstak> tengo que reiniciar?
<Vianstak> me lo solicita la maquina
<mimecar> has instalado actualizaciones?
<Vianstak> si
<mimecar> entonces si
<Vianstak> ok regreso no tardo
<atotclic> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up  Vianstak
<atotclic> no tienes el network manager?? Vianstak
<Vianstak> regrese
<Vianstak> mimecar==> listo
<mimecar> ok
<Vianstak> ya estoy por aca
<Vianstak> que onda subo las imagenes?
<mimecar> a imagebin por ejemplo
<Vianstak> ok
<bbr> voy a  googlear....
<Vianstak> http://imagebin.org/198590
<Vianstak> la primera
<Vianstak> http://imagebin.org/198591
<Vianstak> ahi ta la segunda
<mimecar> has comprobado que el interruptor del wifi esté activado?
<Vianstak> http://imagebin.org/198593
<Vianstak> si esta encendido
<Vianstak> como podria reinstalarlo?
<mimecar> reinstalar que?
<Vianstak> el dispositivo pci de red inalambrico
<Vianstak> o actualizar el driver?
<Vianstak> es lo que se me ocurre
<mimecar> si actualizas el sistema lo tienes actualizado
<Vianstak> aah ok
<Vianstak> en el icono de redes no me sale buscar redes inalambricas o algo como para buscar mi red
<Vianstak> hace un rato intentaba conectarse pero ahora ni eso
<mimecar> está activada la red wifi en el gestor de redes?
<Vianstak> si
<Vianstak> ahi va la imagen
<Vianstak> no me deja tomar imagen con el menu abierto jeje
<GridCube> Vianstak, capas que llego tarde, pero podes pasar un pastebin de tu lspci?
<Vianstak> si claro
<GridCube> ah y esta
<GridCube> a ver
<GridCube> XD lol texto en una imagen
<Vianstak> http://imagebin.org/198591
<Vianstak> ahi ta
<Vianstak> xD lo importante es que te das a entender jijiji
<GridCube> no, eso es una imagen,  :P hay que copiar a mano lo que dice para buscarlo
<GridCube> si pasas el texto es mas rapido XD
<Vianstak> ahi esta lo que salio
<GridCube> seh ya se, pero es una imagen, y hay que copiarlo a mano lo que dice, cuando lo que te sale es texto es mas util, para los que te ayudan, si les pasas el texto, eso es todo lo que digo
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> deja lo saco otra ves porque reinicie
<Vianstak> http://imagebin.org/198599
<Vianstak> mientras lo copio les paso esta imagen
<Vianstak> http://pastebin.com/L9A0juEY
<Vianstak> ahi ta
<Vianstak> GridCube==> mimecar
<Vianstak> sigamos
<GridCube> Vianstak, que dice cuando ejecutas >uname -a
<GridCube> es una linea sola asi ue podes pegarl aca
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> Linux vianstak 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<GridCube> si, era de esperar, todo dice que en ese kernel que tenes tiene que tener soporte para tu placa de red
<Vianstak> aaah ok
<Vianstak> y que hago ahora
<Vianstak> antes no tenia ningun problema
<GridCube> mmm deja que investigo un poco mas
<GridCube> no, no deberias
<Vianstak> ok
<Vianstak> espero
<Vianstak> listo ya lo he conectado
<Vianstak> no se si fue la actualizacion o que onda
<Vianstak> voy a desconectar el cable para ver si es verdad  si no pues regreso
<Vianstak> siguen ahi?
<Vianstak> mimecar==> ya regres
<Vianstak> GridCube==>  tas ahi
<Vianstak> muchas gracias por la ayuda
<Vianstak> a ambos y por dedicar su tiempo para ayudar
<GridCube> :) Vianstak de nada, aunque no hice nada
<INFORMATICO_BORM> a
<starky> holap
<starky> sabría alguien decirme si existe la posibilidad de conectar a internet un pc a través de un netbook con ubuntu es decir el netbook recibe wifi y se conecta al pc a traves de rj45
<braiam> starky, lo mas recomendable es que hagas un forward en iptables de los puertos o pongas un servidor proxy en la netbook
<hashashin> nas
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> tengo un problema con las librerías de gtk
<Jakeukalane> porque intenté instalar el gimp de desarrollo
<Jakeukalane> (cosa que he hecho muchas veces antes y no me había pasado nada)
<Jakeukalane> el caso es que se me han "actualizado" unos paquetes que hacen que se vean las letras blancas y ejecutando en consola aparecen muchos errores de gtk
<Jakeukalane> el caso es que veo los paquetes qu se han actualizado
<Jakeukalane> pero no se como revertir el proceso
<Jakeukalane> alguien pude ayudarme?
<GridCube> la verdad que no se Jakeukalane
<xubuntu026> hola
<xubuntu026> aqui si hablan español???
<Jakeukalane> sí
<xubuntu026> ok gracias
<GridCube> :) si xubuntu026
<GridCube> :D
<xubuntu026> acabo de instalar xubuntub en mi pc
<Jakeukalane> es que en el centro de software faltan un montón de cosas para manipular estos problmas
<xubuntu026> no le hace falta antivirus???
<GridCube> xubuntu026, no importa que tengas 3 SO's ninguno basado en linux  necesita antivirus
<xubuntu026> aaa ok
<GridCube> podes instalar un antivirus para windows en linux, se llama clamwin
<GridCube> sirve apra analizar instalaciones de windows desde linux
<xubuntu026> si pero en el sistema windos
<xubuntu026> s
<xubuntu026> windows
<xubuntu026> ya le instale avast
<Jakeukalane> GridCube, me voy a instalar el synaptic a ver si consigo arreglarlo
<GridCube> Jakeukalane, ubuntu no viene con synaptic? O_o
<GridCube> que cosas, xubuntu si viene
<Jakeukalane> la verdad, que deberían liberar el gimp 2.7 como estable porque funciona muy bien y para no tener estos problemas tan tontos
<Jakeukalane> antes sí venía
<GridCube> sep
<GridCube> lo se
<GridCube> !virus
<kubot> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Jakeukalane> acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.10
<Jakeukalane> y me encuentro un montón de cosas raras
<Jakeukalane> por ejemplo
<Jakeukalane> como se pueden agregar cosas al panel de arriba?
<Jakeukalane> es decir, el xchat me tendría que aparecer en la bandeja de notificación
<Jakeukalane> y no aparece
<xubuntu026> cuanto tarda mas o menos en instalar por completo el s.o. xubuntu?
<Jakeukalane> y si lo minimizo no hay manera de recuperarlo
<GridCube> Jakeukalane, ni idea :(
<GridCube> xubuntu026, xubuntu tarda unos 45 a 70 minutos dependiendo de si descarga de internet las actualizaciones puede tardar mas tiempo dependiendo de tu internet
<xubuntu026> pero tengo velocidad de 5Mb y apenas lleva u tercio??
<GridCube> mis instalaciones promedio son de 45minutos a 2 horas
<xubuntu026> Disculpe, fijese que no tiene audio, quiero escuchar una cancion de https://www-youtube.com y no manda audio
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-04
<markuz> alguein me puede ayudar para darme un tutorial sobre el terminal de ubuntu
<xangua> !terminal
<kubot> La terminal de Linux ( o interfaz de comandos) es muy capaz. Abre un terminal en Aplicaciones->Accesorios->Terminal (Gnome) o K-menu->Sistema->Konsole (KDE). Guia en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<markuz> para ser un super usuario
<LinuxO> markuz, eres de Maracay?
<markuz_> si
<LinuxO> aja
<LinuxO> como que instalaste ubuntu
<LinuxO> y el chico como anda? jeje
<Exio> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Exio> ?
<clientinfinite> waw
<clientinfinite> ivedci891:
<Exio> uh?
<clientinfinite> perfecto!!!
<clientinfinite> waw a pesr de que estaba leyendo todas instrucciones en ingles lo he logrado
<clientinfinite> process-641766.homeftp.org
<clientinfinite> http://process-641766.homeftp.org
<ivedci891>  chilicuil cris30y55 de hoy temprano es una cuenta de una clienta a la que le instalé ubuntu
<ivedci891> y le configure el pidgin automatico a este canal
<ivedci891> aun no entrego esa pc
<ivedci891> mañana la retiran
<ivedci891> saludos
<Guest72526> alejandro
<Alex30> g
<idroj07> Hola , alguien sabe porque solo me inicia jdownloder cuando pongo en la consola: "sudo jdownloader" Y no responde al  lanzador de aplicaciones? (Lo he instalado por ppa)
<xangua> usar sudo con una aplicación gráfica....eso es lo primero que yo no haría :P
<idroj07> Es que parece que no arranca de otra forma
<omicronn> Hola gente!!
<omicronn> tengo que redimensionar mi disco duro para crear 2 particiones. actualmente solo tengo una. Cual es la mejor manera de hacerlo?hay algun riesgo?
<omicronn> gracias
<omicronn> he probado gparted pero hay que desmontar la particion principal, y nose si puede suponerme algun problema
<xangua> omicronn: con las particiones siempre lo hay, haz un respaldo y usa gparted desde un live cd
<omicronn> es que lo que quiero hacer es redimensionar y crear otra particion secundaria para meter los datos. son bastantes gb, y necesito meterlos todos en una particion
<omicronn> si lo hago con gparted desde aqui desde ubuntu arriego mucho?no puedo perder esos datos
<xangua> pues haz un respaldo...
<omicronn> que es exactamente un respaldo'
<omicronn> perdon por mi ignorancia...
<waroro02> ubuntu 12.04 pidgin en unity se suele quedar pegado al panel lanzador y no puedo ver su vetana hasta no cerrarlo y volver a abrirlo
<xangua> waroro02: también me suele pasar, yo instalo pidgin-extprefs para ocultarlo cuando inicie y simplemente lo abro desde indicador de mensajes http://i.imgur.com/AdBjQL0.png
<xangua> por si ayuda :P
<waroro02> okok... jaja vos tambien lo tenes a alvaro...
<waroro02> buenisimo
<waroro02> es chico el mundo
<waroro02> gracias xangua ya estoyinstalado
<quetzal_> buenas
<quetzal_> estoy con Ubuntu 12.04 usando Gnome3, me gusta mucho gnome3 el unico incoveniente que tengo, en mi opinion, es que en la barra no salen todas las ventanas que tengo abiertas, es normal?
<quetzal_> y entonces, por ejemplo si en el xchat dicen mi nick, no me entero a no ser que lo mire directamente
<xangua> y por barra te refieres a¿
<quetzal_> la barra de arriba, donde esta la hora y el menu Actividades entre otras cosas
<xangua> el lanzador de unity¿
<xangua> aah ni idea, no uso gnome shell
<quetzal_> no estoy usando unity, estoy en gnome3 puro
<quetzal_> okey
<xangua> quetzal_: no, estás usando gnome shell, unity y gnome shell usan gnome3
<quetzal_> tengo entendido que unity trabaja encima de gnome3
<quetzal_> por lo que ocupa más memoria ram etc
<xangua> unity es una capa, gnome shell es una capa.....su propio nombre lo dice
<quetzal_> ah, es que antes simplemente se decia "uso gnome" y si especificabas pues, "uso gnome 2"
<quetzal_> ahora no se puede usar simplemente gnome3? :S
<quetzal_> hay que usar una capa encima del escritorio (en ese caso gnome shell o unity)?
<xangua> siempre lo has usado, gnome-panel era la capa de gnome2...deja de complicarte
<quetzal_> ah oks
<xangua> en fin no uso gnome shell pero según tengo entendido tiene una página donde puedes buscar complementos
<quetzal_> okey voy a buscar
<xangua> para el panel y gnome shell en general
<pinita> buenas
<pinita> alguien me puede decir por favor cual es el comando para ver cuanto es la capacidad de mi disco duro gracias
<pinita> df-h
<pinita> ?
<MrTulias> El comando no sé, pero supongo que puedes verlo en "utilidad de discos"
<rac3rx> es asi df -h
<rac3rx> con el espacio
<rac3rx> pinita: estas?
<pinita> si hola
<hecdavro3> hola
<hecdavro3> tengo un problema al instalar drivers privativos con una ati x600 me manda
<hecdavro3> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<hecdavro3> default:v2:i686:lib::none:3.2.0-23-generic-pae; make sure that the version is being
<hecdavro3> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<hecdavro3> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.Dguue3
<hecdavro3> hola?
<rac3rx> pinita:  ya sabes verdad?
<pinita> si gracias
 * xoan buenas
<jaimevg123> Buenas, he configurado un servidor para una vpn con OpoenVPN siguiendo el siguiente manual. (http://www.deigher.com/2012/07/instalar-openvpn-en-ubuntu-12-04-lts/) se generan las llaves para clientes y demas. Pero a la hora de realizar la conexion se queda buscando el cliente al servidor, el sevidor genera la interfaz tun0 pero al iniciarlo con el comando : openvpn server.conf ... Genera dos errores los cuales no soy capaz de solucionar: Estos son los 
<jaimevg123> segundo error: OpenVPN 2.1 requires '--script-security 2' or higher to call user-defined scripts or executables
<jaimevg123> agradeceria mucho si alguien tiene ingormacion o conocimiento lelvo mucho rato intentando con esto
<jaimevg123> :'(
<jaimevg123> :'(
<jaimevg123> Porfa ... ando desesperado no se que hacer .. 3 semanas llevo luchando con esto :(
<jaimevg123> saben de alguien que sepa ... ? yo por la dedicacion y el conocimiento reconozco dinero, al fin y al cabo es todo un trabajo y aunque la filosofia sea de poder usar las herramientas sin pagar por algo, a una persona que sepa y me de una manito no le sobraran unos pesitos
<chilicuil> hola jaimevg123 , si se trata de buscar soporte, te sugiero que postees en http://cofradia.org/ dando detalles de tu problema y el monto que estas dispuesto a ofrecer, por ahi se pasan mucho administradores muy buenos, otra forma seria que preguntaras en #ubuntu-server, tal vez ahi sepan algo
<jaimevg123> gracias, muchas gracias
<chilicuil> suerte con ello jaimevg123
<b0t> Hola?
<xangua> !hola
<kubot> Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<b0t> Ok, no no tengo preguntas, solo quiero hablar
<b0t> se puede?, o hay algun problema?
<ivedci89> hi
<toyko> hola a todos / as
<toyko> alguien que me pued ayudar con iptables
<Mistral_> hola, quiero realizar la siguiente consulta. ¿alguien sabe que problema presenta la interfaz gráfica kgpg para usar gpg?
<guampa> toyko: plantea la pregunta directa, no preguntes por "alguien"
<Mistral_> ok
<toyko> guampa, ok mira tengo una red vpn conectada a mi server ubuntu y quier hacer nat para que los ususarios de la red vpn salgana  internet por eth0 y todo esta perfecto solo q no puedo abrir paginas https
<guampa> que hay del otro lado de eth0
<toyko> un ruter pfsense
<guampa> la vpn esta en la misma subnet que eth0 ?
<toyko> osea un swicht y el router
<toyko> no eth0 192.168.1.1 ppp1 10.10.1.1
<guampa> ok, si entonces nat
<guampa> pasa por pastebin la salida de iptables_save
<toyko> ok
<guampa> toyko: disculpa, iptables-save es el comando
<toyko> guampa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1610668/
<toyko> guampa, la redireccion q vez hay a x.x.x.x yo la coente de esa forma
<guampa> las ultimas dos lineas de POSTROUTING estan de mas, y te convendria usar SNAT en vez de masquerade
<guampa> masquerade es para conexiones que cambian la ip
<guampa> SNAT --to <dir eth0>
<guampa> y despues lo que no veo es que tengas DNAT para "todo"
<guampa> cuando los paquetes van del ppp0 hacia el router, sea con masquerade o snat vos les cambias la direccion de origen
<guampa> al volver tenes que volver a ponerles la dir original
<guampa> eso es el DNAT, al volver tenes que cambiar la dir de destino
<toyko> guampa, si y me he dado cuenta que el rute lo bloquea pq en vez de llegar de thh0 llegan de la ip 10.10.10 d euno de los cliente
<guampa> lo mas simple es que tagees las conexiones vas a SNATear en la tabla mangle, cuando la conexion se establece
<guampa> o sea cuando es NEW
<toyko> guampa, tengo que salir 16 min ya regreso gracias por la ayuda
<guampa> luego en nat - PREROUTING haces una regla que matchee paquetes de conexiones marcadas
<guampa> ok
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil: buenas :)
<chilicuil> hey Dj_Dexter , como va todo?
<Dj_Dexter> bien wn :D :)
<chilicuil> me alegra =)
<m0rf3o> Instale compiz y cuando reiniciè perdi la barra de arriba y el los lanzadores de aplicaciones
<m0rf3o> Ahora solo veo el escritorio
<chilicuil> m0rf3o: sugiero que vayas a una consola: Ctrl + Alt + F2 , te logees y escribas: $ unity&   (sin el $)
<m0rf3o> El programa unity no esta instalado, puede instalarlo...
<m0rf3o> Lo instalo?
<m0rf3o> chilicuil:
<chilicuil> m0rf3o: no, no lo instales, que tenias como escritorio?, gnome shell?, si es asi, prueba iniciando gnome shell.., no se como se hace desde terminal
<m0rf3o> chilicuil: era unity, lo que pasa es que cuando vi ese problema desintale compiz
<m0rf3o> sudo apt-get remove compiz
<chilicuil> m0rf3o: ohh, bueno, es que unity y compiz se instalan y desinstalan juntos, si no lo tienes, entonces si, instala unity
<m0rf3o> lo instalè, y al escribir unity& me aparece un warning: no display variable set, setting it to :0
<m0rf3o> sigue cargando unos plugins y entre ellos aparece unity-panel-service: proceso no encontrado... luego sigue con los plugins
<chilicuil> ok, m0rf3o intenta ahora moverte a Ctrl + Alt + F7 y con un pco de suerte tendras unity de vuelta
<m0rf3o> No, sigue igual, reinicio?
<chilicuil> sip, m0rf3o
<m0rf3o> ok
<m0rf3o> reiniciando....
<m0rf3o> chilicuil: sigue igual
<m0rf3o> sera lo del unity-panel-service?
<chilicuil> m0rf3o: probablemente
<chilicuil> m0rf3o: deja veo en que paquete esta ese programa
<m0rf3o> ok
<chilicuil> m0rf3o: parece que te falta el paquete unity-services, $ sudo apt-get install unity-services
<chilicuil> y luego vuelves a reiniciar el equipo
<m0rf3o> chilicuil: ya esta en la version mas reciente dice
<m0rf3o> chilicuil: desinstalo y reinstalo?
<chilicuil> m0rf3o: ok, entonces en una terminal haz $ ls /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service
<chilicuil> para ver si tienes ese archivo
<m0rf3o> Si està
<m0rf3o> chilicuil:
<chilicuil> si lo tienes, entonces tendras que correr 'ccsm' y activar el plugin Unity y deshabilitar el plugin de compatibilidad con gnome
<m0rf3o> Escribo ccsm en terminal chilicuil ?
<chilicuil> como no tienes gestor de ventanas, para correr ccsm tendras que instalar un gestor 'provisional', prueba con $ sudo apt-get install lxde
<chilicuil> luego, reinicias, te logeas con lxde, desde ahi arrancas ccsm y habilitas y deshabilitas los plugins, sales de la sesion e intentas entrar con unity
<chilicuil> si eso no funciona, no se que mas podria ser
<m0rf3o> chilicuil: el gestor de ventas si esta trabajando, porque puedo abrir carpetas si es lo que quieres hacer
<chilicuil> m0rf3o: si puedes ejecutar de alguna forma ccsm, entonces ejecutalo y activa los plugins
<m0rf3o> chilicuil: pero no se que es ccsm, me puedes explicar que es?
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-05
<chilicuil> m0rf3o: si, ccsm es el administrador de compiz, http://wiki.compiz.org/CCSM
<m0rf3o> chilicuil: una luz al final del tunel!, cuando me sali de la tty y fui al f7 me aparecio que con compifconfig-manager se habia cerrado inesperadamente, le di reabrir y luego me salio una alerta
<m0rf3o> Bueno es el que dice que enviara informacion para el diagnostico
<m0rf3o> chilicuil: se abrio la configuracion del compiz, que recomiendas?
<chilicuil> m0rf3o: si ya lograste abrir el manejador de compiz, verifica que tienes habilitado 'unity' y deshabilitado los plugins de compatibilidad con gnome
<m0rf3o> No esta abilitado, al darle activar dice que necesita el complemento library toolbox
<m0rf3o> lo activo?
<chilicuil> sip
<m0rf3o> Ahi esta!!!
<m0rf3o> Apareciò todo lo que necesitaba :)
<m0rf3o> Pero no puedo cerrar el ccsm
<m0rf3o> no me aparece la x de cerrar
<chilicuil> bueno si ha funcionado y tienes unity de vuelta, reinicia el equipo y con un poco de suerte el cambio en ccsm será perdurable por lo que tendras tu equipo de vuelta
<m0rf3o> ok
<m0rf3o> Ya reinicie y solo esa ventana es la que se abre muy arriba y por eso es que no la puedo cerrar
<chilicuil> solo la ventana de ccsm dices?
<m0rf3o> chilicuil: logre arrastrarla a la otro escritorio y la parte de arriba no la tiene :(
<m0rf3o> Esta como cortada la ventana
<m0rf3o> El navegador tampoco :S
<m0rf3o> Ni la terminal!!!!
<m0rf3o> Hay varias ventanas a las que no les sale la parte de arriba, cambiare de escritorio
<m0rf3o> chilicuil: sos una gran cosa, mil gracias man, me salvaste de una
<chilicuil> m0rf3o: mm, siempre has usado ubuntu?, desde ubuntu 12.04 no se muestran las barras superiores, los menus estan en una unica barra superior, sera eso?
<chilicuil> al estilo macos
<m0rf3o> No aparece ni ahi, ademas cuando la ventana esta no esta en pantalla completa si aparecen los botones, ahora no :/
<chilicuil> m0rf3o: pff, bueno, pues entonces no tengo ni idea que sea, lo siento =/
<m0rf3o> jajaja no importa, mil gracias de nuevo, instalare cinnamon, de todas maneras tenia ganas de probarlo
<m0rf3o> Bendiciones
<toyko> guampa, hola
<toyko> guampa, soy la persona con la que hablabas sobre el iptables hace un rato
<guampa> hola
<guampa> si, lo que decia es que lo mas facil para manejar el doble nat
<guampa> disculpa, es siempre la misma ip la que tenes que natear?
<guampa> porque si es asi es mas simple
<guampa> digo porque es ppp0
<toyko> es todo el trafico que venga de las interfaces ppp de cada cliente pptp para que pueda salir a internet
<guampa> ah pueden ser mas de uno, ok
<toyko> guampa, ppp+
<guampa> entonces si, en PREROUTING cuando es un NEW marcas la conexion
<guampa> eso lo haces en mangle/PREROUTING
<toyko> guampa, la verdd no soy guru en iptables solo he hecho algunas cosas pquqenas
<toyko> guampa, te voy a describir mi ecenario a ver que me recomiendas
<toyko> servidor ubuntu correinedo un servicio pptpd con el rango de ip 10.10.10.1-100 este servidor esta conectado a un swicht q esta conectado a la tarjeta de red de un router pfsense con el rango 192.168.1.1, lo q quiero es que los susarios de la vpn puedan salir a internet
<guampa> bueno lo que describis es "compartir interne"
<guampa> iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING 0 -i ppp0 -o eth0 -j SNAT --to <ip eth0>
<toyko> guampa, lo trate de hacer con la regla que te mostre anterior mente  y navego solo paginas puerto 80 todo lo que es navegacion segura es rechado
<guampa> no se me ocurre porque puede ser eso toyko, salvo que sea algo en el pfsense
<guampa> desde el server vpn podes navegar normalmente?
<toyko> guampa, si
<toyko> guampa, cuando miro el log del pfsense
<toyko> veo que esta rechasando la peticion a la ip 10.10.10.5 por ejemplo
<guampa> saca esos masquerade
<guampa> y proba con el SNAT que te pase
<guampa> y fijate si funciona
<toyko> q esa ip nunca debiera legar el router la que debiera llegar al router es la del servidor verdad
<guampa> exacto
<toyko> guampa, con SNAT como seria
<toyko> ?
<guampa> el comando?
<toyko> si muestrame un ejemplo basado en la configuracion que te mostre
<guampa> iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING 0 -o eth0 -j SNAT --to <ip eth0>
<guampa> eso lo pone al principio del chain
<guampa> fijate que no va a afectar el trafico legitimo del host, porque ya tiene esa address
<guampa> asi que el efecto es que solo natea lo que reenvia de otro host
<toyko> guampa, voy a probarlo
<guampa> ok
<Gus81> hola, mecesito instalar la interface grafica del p7zip, (Q7Z), el problema es que no lo encuentro en el gestor de paquetes y solo puedo descargar un archivo conprimido  bz2 para compilar, cosa que no se hacer
<Gus81> este es el archivo http://sourceforge.net/projects/k7z/files/Q7Z%20%28Linux%29/0.9.1/
<Gus81> alguien me podria dar una mano para instalarlo?
<xangua> Gus81: si ya instalaste p7zip no necesitas interfaz gráfica, la interfaz gráfica es el gestor de archivadores
<Gus81> xangua: cual es el gestor de archivadores el dolphin?
<xangua> no se que use kde
<Gus81> el Ark
<Gus81> pero no tiene opciones de compresion
<xangua> pero si ya instalaste 7zip verás que ya puedes extraer y comprimir 7z
<xangua> mmmm ni idea entonces, en gnome y xfce se integra con el gestor de archivadores
<xangua> que viene siendo el mismo en ambos :P
<Gus81> si quiero comprimir en 7z en ultra compresión como en windows solo lo puedo hacer por consola tipeando una cadena de comandos algo larga para memorizar
<Gus81> una alternativa al Ark?
<Gus81> xangua: cual tenes el file roller?
<xangua> si ,así se llama me parece
<xangua> si quieres un mejor soporte de kde está el canal de #kubuntu
<Gus81> si, en ingles je
<Gus81> xangua: y que pasa si instalo file roller en kde? va a funcionar igual?
<chilicuil> si, funciona sin ningun problema Gus81
<Gus81> chilicuil: ah, hola! si porque te acordas el problema que tenia con el Ark, no se si a alguien mas le pasa...
<chilicuil> Gus81: hola =), pues solo a los usan kde supongo :/
<Gus81> además el Ark no tiene opciones de compresión, comprime asi como viene, si quiero modificar el tipo de compresion solo por linea de comandos y es algo compliicado
<Gus81> claro
<toyko> guampa, donde agrego las reglas de iptables para que al reiniciar se agreguen automaticamente
<guampa> toyko: podrias pasarlas de nuevo como quedaron?
<guampa> porque en el anterior vi algunas cosas que eran redundantes
<guampa> te las queria comentar despues que lo solucionaras
<toyko> guampa, guampa en este ejemplo que me pones  iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING 0 -o eth0 -j SNAT --to <ip eth0> debo sustituir el primer eth0 por la interface ppp cierto ?
<guampa> no, asi esta bien
<guampa> la regla es "-o eth0 -j SNAT --to <ip eth0>" en realidad
<Gus81> uff tambien tengo que aprender a configurar el firewall, iptables... :(
<guampa> quiere decir que lo que salga por esa interfaz siempre tenga esa ip
<toyko> guampa, ooo entonces no tengo que tocar nada
<guampa> tenes que ponerle la ip
<xangua> mmm el conky no me muestra la temperatura :/
<guampa> ahi donde dice <ip eth0> es para que vos lo reemplaces
<toyko> por la ip del eth0
<toyko> ok ya
<toyko> guampa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1610668/ fijate cuales son las reglas que debo eliminar
<guampa> las dos de filter sobran
<guampa> porque tenes las policies en ACCEPT de todos modos
<guampa> y los tres masquerades en nat
<guampa> los reemplazaria el SNAT
<toyko> guampa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1611032/
<guampa> sip
<guampa> eso
<guampa> y las que tenes el filter no sirven
<guampa> *en
<toyko> guampa, voy a eliminar todas las reglas del iptables agrego la redireccion que si esta funcionando bien y agrego la que tu me diste
<guampa> bien
<guampa> toyko: estas configurando a mano iptables?
<toyko> si
<guampa> si lo estas manejando manualmente te conviene usar iptables-save e iptables-restore
<guampa> son muy utiles
<toyko> guampa, como borro todas las reglas del filtre y de nat
<guampa> hace una cosa
<guampa> pone iptables-save > reglas.txt
<guampa> luego podes editar ese archivo a gusto
<guampa> para cargar las reglas pones: iptables-restore < reglas.txt
<guampa> y listo, eso te sirve para guardar tus reglas, modificarlas y volver a cargarlas
<guampa> por defecto iptables-restore limpia todo el firewall antes de cargar la config nueva
<guampa> la sintaxis de los archivos que usan esos programas es la misma de iptables
<guampa> una regla por linea
<guampa> si queres crgar en cada inicio una config ponele, tambien te sirven. podes agregar una linea en /etc/rc.local que use iptables-restore para restaurar un archivo donde tenes guardada tu config
<toyko> guampa, entendido
<toyko> guampa, para agregar la linea que me distes iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING 0 -o eth0 -j SNAT --to <ip eth0> al fichero para restaurarlo como la debo poner quitarle la palabra iptables
<toyko> o solo esto en la seccio *nat -I POSTROUTING 0 -o eth0 -j SNAT --to myip
<guampa> toyko: el formato es asi, por ej para la tabla filter
<guampa> *filter <- esta linea tiene que ir sola
<toyko> anja
<toyko> guampa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1611048/
<guampa> perfecto, cambiale en la linea 15 el -I por -A
<guampa> no llevan -I en esos archivos, solo -A
<toyko> guampa, A es ADD verdad
<guampa> y el POSTROUTING 0 cambialo por POSTROUTING
<guampa> si
<guampa> I es INSERT, y por eso se pone un numero despues del nombre del chain
<toyko> ya
<toyko>  -A POSTROUTING  -o eth0 -j SNAT --to 192.168.1.125
<guampa> sip
<toyko> guampa, la opcion -o que esta diciendo ?
<guampa> interfaz de salida
<guampa> quiere decir que lo que salga por eth0 se mande a SNAT, y se le pasa al modulo SNAT su parametro --to
<toyko> y no debiara agregar algo como  -A POSTROUTING  -s 10.10.10.1/24 -o eth0 -j SNAT --to 192.168.1.125
<guampa> trata de hacer las reglas tan especificas como necesites, pero no mas
<toyko> guampa, lo mas simple posible
<guampa> en tu caso no necesitas mas especifico, porque todo lo que salga por eth0 viene de esa red 10.10.10.1 o del mismo host
<guampa> si viene de esa red, joya el SNAT hace lo que tiene que hacer
<guampa> si viene del host, el efecto es el mismo, porque ya igual es la direccion que tenia
<guampa> y despues no tenes otras redes que puedan salir
<toyko> guampa, entendido mas claro no canta un gallo
<guampa> jejeje
<toyko> so voy a restaurar esas reglas
<guampa> ok
<toyko> ya te dejo saber lo que paso
<guampa> toyko: y como fue?
<toyko> guampa,  ya te dejo saber
<abailarri> Saludos. Alguien sabe si posible saber si un sevicio esta corriendo?
<abailarri> si ejecuto ps aux | grep apache2 veo varias veces apache
<abailarri> pero a mi me interesa saber si en este momento esta corriendo
<abailarri> puesto q quiero hacer un script que coja la salida de si se esta ejecutando o no para realizar una accion en funcion de si esta corriendo o no
<abailarri> con un if then
<toyko> guampa, nada viejo sigue llegando la ip del vpn al router
<guampa> toyko: la verdad que entonces no se, tiene que ser algo mas alla de NAT, tal vez el router esta haciendo algo en la capa de aplicacion otra no se me ocurre
<guampa> porque lo que si es seguro es que a nivel ip la direccion de la vpn es eliminada por SNAT
<guampa> eso ponele la firma
<toyko> como en el log de router veo por ejemplo 10.10.10.5 accediendo a paypal.com:443
<guampa> y otros puertos poes acceder?
<guampa> ponele, ftp
<guampa> o cualquier cosa que no sea https
<toyko> si al 80 va perfecto
<guampa> la verdad que no se, si eth0 es la unica placa por la que salen, es simple, el SNAT todo lo que salga le saca la direccion original y se la cambia por lo que vos pusiste
<guampa> podes saberlo porque esta lo mas general posible la regla
<toyko> guampa, no me cabe duda de lo que hicimos
<guampa> es muy raro, posta
<toyko> guampa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1611153/
<toyko> esun pedaso del log de pfsense
<toyko> guampa, sabes como poner autentificacion a un ziproxy
<guampa> no
<guampa> nunca le puse autenticacion a un proxy
<abailarri> Hola. Tengo instalado samba en mi casa en 3 pc con ubuntu
<abailarri> en todos puedo acceder a los recursos compartidos menos a uno
<abailarri> que no puedo acceder
<abailarri> pero ese si que puede acceder a los otros
<abailarri> que puede ser? me estoy volviendo loco
<chilicuil> abailarri: has verificado si al que no puedes acceder tiene habilitada la cuenta 'guest' ?
<abailarri> en principio los demas pc tampoco la tienen
<abailarri> ya que no he tocado nada de cuentas
<abailarri> chilicuil, he probado accediendo desde nautilus y desde terminal y en los dos me devuelve el siguiente error al intentar acceder: Connection to xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<chilicuil> abailarri: mmm, cuando compartes un recurso con samba, puedes tildar una opcion para que no requiera saber de permisos ni nada, la opcion se llama 'guest', a esa opcion me rfiero
<abailarri> es una opción que permite q cualquier usuario pueda acceder al recurso compartido? Si es así, si que esta habiltado
<chilicuil> si, a esa me referia
<abailarri> pues si
<abailarri> esta habilitada
<BlackNeko> hola
<BlackNeko> alguien sabe si puedo instalar ubuntu sobre otro ubuntu sin formatear?
<xangua> si por 'sin formatear' te refieras a no borrar tus archivos personales y configuraciones, a menos que tengas tu Home en una partición aparte, no BlackNeko
<BlackNeko> ok gracias
<BlackNeko> si era eso a lo q me referia
<BlackNeko> xD
<BlackNeko> es q tengo xubuntu 12.4 e hice upgrade a 12.10 y agarre un bug qye daño apt-get y no me deja instalar nada
<BlackNeko> nisiquiera terminar el upgrade
<BlackNeko> que*
<abailarri> Hola. Estoy intentando acceder a un pc de mi casa q tengo conectado en lan y me es imposible
<abailarri> lo he intentado con samba, con ssh
<abailarri> y nada
<abailarri> no entiendo que es lo que sucede
<abailarri> alguna ayuda¿
<Tiffon> nas
<stanis> asd
<stanis> asd
<stanis> pollas
<stanis> pollas infinitas
<cris30y55> hola
 * xoan buenas
<Matias_VAIX-Arg> Hola gente, buenas tardes
<Matias_VAIX-Arg> Tengo un pequeño inconveniente con la aplicación Remmina con el protocolo RDP, pueden ayudarme?
<buenaventura> qué problema tienes?
<Matias_VAIX-Arg> tengo la version 10.04 de ubuntu e instalé la nueva version de Remmina, pero no tengo el protocolo RDP, si voy a complementos o al agregar una nueva conexión solo tengo VNC, SSH, etc
<Matias_VAIX-Arg> antes tenia la version 11.04 luego por algunos temas termine instalando la 10.04 pero noté que Remmina tenia menos opciónes que antes, actualice repositorios e instalé la ultima versión pero al intentar conectarme a un equipo me dice que el protocolo RDP no está
<Matias_VAIX-Arg> dice exactamente: componente de protocolo RDP no instalado, probé algunas cosas pero nada
<GridCube> libfreerdp1 (source: freerdp): RDP client for Windows Terminal Services (library). In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1ubuntu7 (quantal), package size 255 kB, installed size 681 kB
<GridCube> tenes ese paquete instalado?
<GridCube> ah.. no dijiste 11.04...
<GridCube> no esta mas soportado 11.04
<GridCube> :/
<Matias_VAIX-Arg> por eso ahora tengo la 10.04, el tema que ahora instalo remmina y me instala la version actualizada la 0.9.. como puedo hacer para instalar una version más antigua?
<Matias_VAIX-Arg> ya que actualice los repositorios y ahora por defecto me instala esa version nueva, la anterior me funcionaba, si bien no tiene otras opciones por lo menos tengo el porotocolo rdp
<GridCube> intentaste instalar freedrp? o no?
<Matias_VAIX-Arg> si, hoy instalé todo lo referido a freerdp, dejame instalarlo nuevamente
<GridCube> Matias_VAIX-Arg: remmina necesita tener instalado el paquete remmina-plugins para usar rdp, esta ese instalado tambien?
<Matias_VAIX-Arg> si, remmina-plugin-rdp, remmina-plugin-vnc
<Matias_VAIX-Arg> de hecho agregué otro plugin y apareció, pero el rdp no aparece :(
<GridCube> i don't know then
<GridCube> lo siento
<GridCube> pero, espera
<Matias_VAIX-Arg> ok, como podria instalar una version anterior? ya que andaba por lo menos el rdp
<GridCube> remmina-pĺugin-rdp no es remmina-plugins
<Matias_VAIX-Arg> oka, ya lo instalo!
<juan_> Hola
<Matias_VAIX-Arg> si es que aparece
<juan_> ¿Alguien sabe si el software de ubuntu puede interferir en la BIOS del equipo?
<juan_> Por ejemplo tras una actualización.
<juan_> Del Software, no de la BIOS.
<Biblioclasta> juan_, A que te refieres con interferir en la bios??
<juan_> Si, a modificar.
<GridCube> no, no deberia, puede interferir con grub sin duda, pero con el bios? no
<juan_> El equipo este con el que estoy ha ido muy bien todos estos años atrás, y de repente me ha comenzado a hacer cosas extrañas durante el arranque.
<juan_> Cosas como resetear la BIOS. He cambiado la pila hace un par de meses por agotamiento de la original, y hasta hace un par de semanas no he tenido problemas.
<everardo_rs> buenas, tengo una duda con el isc-dhcp-server como declarar varias mac en una class
<juan_> Y ya no se que pensar, ya que dentro de mis conocimientos de hardware lo he probado casi todo.
<GridCube> juan_: puede ser mil cosas eso, desde un capacitor inchado a un cable defectuoso a suciedad,
<GridCube> puede ser la fuente que anda mal
<juan_> La fuente es nueva
<juan_> no tiene mas de un mes
<juan_> 700W
<GridCube> como digo puede ser mil cosas, pero dudo mucho que sea por parte del soft
<juan_> La placa madre si que no es nueva. Tendrá  unos 5 años.
<juan_> Todo comenzó por el momento mismo del encendido.
<GridCube> puede ser un capacitor inchado, una ves me paso algo asi y era eso
<juan_> En vez de sonar el típico "Bip" corto y arrancar, sonaba un "Bip" laaargo. Me dio por abrir la caja y pude comprobar como el ventilador de la CPU no giraba. Si lo empujaba entonces se ponia a girar y desaparecia el "Bip".
<GridCube> :/
<juan_> Cambié el ventilador por uno nuevo especifico para el procesador y el socket, pero la cosa sigue igual. Bueno, ha mejorado algo. El "Bip" de encendido es algo mas largo de lo habitual, pero solo hasta que el ventilador coge velocidad. Pero lo que me llama la atención es que se me resetea la BIOS en el arranque.
<juan_> He examinado visualmente la placa madre, y no he visto nada anormal. Ni roto, ni chamuscado, ni extraño.
<Biblioclasta> los capacitores electroliticos no estan hinchados?
<juan_> Aparentemente no.
<GridCube> juan_: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/POST
<Yukiteru> juan_: de casualidad esa computadora es dual boot (Windows y Linux)???
<juan_> No. Solo tiene Ubuntu.
<juan_> Gridcube, estoy mirando tu enlace, y de las cuatro primeras opciones, que son las que mas se parecen al tono que obtengo, ninguna de ellas define mi problema.
<juan_> El tono es largo mientras el ventilador no coge velocidad. Una vez que la coge se apaga. (el ventilador de la CPU es nuevo).
<Biblioclasta> osea, tienes un tono largo y luego un tono corto?
<Yukiteru> juan_: has probado actualizar el bios??
<juan_> No. Solo tengo un tono largo e ininterrumpido.
<juan_> Si. Lo he hecho, con ayuda de un técnico, pero no se puede ya que las actualizaciones de la BIOS de mi tarjeta tan solo contemplan problemas con alguno periféricos. No de actualización en si.
<juan_> Con tarjeta me refiero a placa madre.
<Yukiteru> juan_: es igual, si el problema es de programación de bios, actualizarlo lo devolvera a un estado de funcionalidad completa
<Yukiteru> podría ser una solución, cuando tu mismo dices que el bios pierde su programacion
<juan_> Pero es que la actualizacion no hace nada. Los "Parches" que hay son para que tal placa de video o de sonido funcionen. Y no estoy usando esas placas en concreto.
<Yukiteru> juan_: una actualizacion sobreescribe TODO el bios
<Yukiteru> si por alguna razon la programacion del bios se daño, actualizarlo lo devolvera a su estado original
<Yukiteru> entiendes???
<juan_> Eso lo se. Pero en este caso la Bios no está dañada. Al menos es lo que el tecnico me ha dicho.
<Yukiteru> juan_: si tu me dices que el bios se te resetea en el arranque sin ninguna razon
<Yukiteru> es probable creer que el bios tenga alguna falla mas si la tarjeta ya tiene 5 años de antiguedad
<juan_> Asi es, sin ninguna razón aparente.
<Yukiteru> entonces es tambien una posibilidad, el bios pudo haberse dañado
<Biblioclasta> un beep largo dice que es problema de memoria, has corrido un memtest?
<juan_> Entonces no deberia arrancar o dar mas problemas.
<Yukiteru> y eso no me sorprenderia, he visto muchos bios dañados ultimamente
<Yukiteru> juan_: no precisamente
<juan_> Y una vez que arranca (con la bios reseteada) el equipo aparentemente funciona bien.
<Yukiteru> juan_: pero no guarda la configuracion cierto
<juan_> No, no he pasado un memtest.
<juan_> La guarda de momento. EN el momento en el que arrancas de nuevo la resetea, y te deja arrancar con el modo por defecto.
<Yukiteru> mmmm yo tengo 3 computadoras aqui que tienen un problema parecido, el bios no guarda la configuracion, ya probe actualizandolos, reseteandolos, y nada se niegan a mantener la configuracion
<juan_> ¿REcomendacion? ¿Jubilarlos?
<Biblioclasta> y revisaron la pila y/o capacitor de resguardo?
<juan_> La pila esta cambiada.
<juan_> Es lo primero que cambie en cuanto vi que no me mantenia la fecha correcta.
<Yukiteru> Biblioclasta: yo probe todas esas opciones, cambie la bateria, revise los capacitores y nada
<Yukiteru> Biblioclasta: lo mas raro de todo, es que esas 3 computadoras tenian Win y Linux, y una de ellas se daño exactamente al meter un pendrive contaminado, luego de eso, no volvio a funcionar normal
<juan_> Este equipo solo tiene Linux. Y lo de los pedrives, he metido varios hasta la fecha. Lo que no se es si tenian virus o no.
<joseluis_> hola
<joseluis_> ayuda
<joseluis_> problemas con squid
<juan_> En teoría no hay virus para linux, o al menos los de win no afectan a linux.
<Yukiteru> juan_: dudo mucho que linux tenga un virus asi XD
<joseluis_> el caso es el siguiente
<joseluis_> acabo de abrir un ciber café y el internet que uso es de tigo un modem 4g uso un portatil potente como router de la señal del modem 4g a una red local que hice
<joseluis_> con un switch
<joseluis_> instale squid como servidor proxy cache
<juan_> La opcion de virus la descarte la primera de todas. (Solo faltaría eso).
<joseluis_> pero la nevagacion en las 3 maquinas cliente se puso super lenta
<joseluis_> y muy de vez en cuando aparece en el navegador de las maquinas cliente una pagina que dice que la conexion ha sido reiniciada
<joseluis_> no estoy usando proxy transparente, la version de squid es la 2.7 estable 9
<juan_> Y como los problemas surgieron a raiz de una de las actualizaciones por eso mi pregunta inicial. A mi me parece que no debería de afectar a la BIOS una actualizacion oficial de Ubuntu.
<juan_> Tan solo pregunté por asegurarme. A estas alturas es que uno ya no sabe a que palo agarrarse.
<Yukiteru> juan_: no lo creo, para afectar un bios es necesario programacion especial hecha para el hardware especifico
<Yukiteru> asi que dudo mucho que sea una actualizacion
<juan_> Y de hardware este equipo apenas tiene nada: Placa madre, tarjeta de video, wifi y usb para raton y teclado inalambrico. Y todo funciona con los drivers de linux.
<Yukiteru> lo que si puedo dar fe, es que ultimamente se ven virus muy raros, tengo uno en un pendrive, que ha dejado de permitir escritura y tiene un virus adentro, puedo leer pero no escribir en el
<juan_> Una opcion es que la placa haya envejecido por el uso. Tampoco lo descarto, y toque pensar en ir renovando.
<Yukiteru> bueno juan_ depende de donde vivas actualizar te saldra barato o muy caro XD
<juan_> Solo me gustaria actualizar lo imprescindible, o sea, como mucho la placa madre.
<juan_> Aunque el problema es que quizas ya no las haya.
<Yukiteru> que socket es??
<juan_> Porque esto ha evolucionado demasiado rápido.
<juan_> Socket LGA 775
<juan_> para intel
<Yukiteru> 775 si puedes conseguir aún
<juan_> Queria algo similar a la Gigabyte que tengo, pero en Asus.
<Yukiteru> Asus p5g41t-m es muy buena
<juan_> La que tengo es una Gigabyte  GA-965P-S3
<Yukiteru> nada mal ese chipset es muy buena tarjeta tambien
<Yukiteru> lo mas probable es que si consigues una tarjeta 775 esta venga con ddr3 las ddr2 se han dejado muy de lado ya
<juan_> Ese es el problema. Que aqui ya me pierdo.
<Yukiteru> juan_: te tocara cambiar la tarjeta madre y la memoria, nada mas
<juan_> Ya. Por eso me planteo si cambiar placa, micro y memoria a algo mas actual. POr que encontrar memoria de hace 5 años...
<Yukiteru> si cambias a la tarjeta que te dije, solo deberas cambiar memoria, el micro tambien lo puedes cambiar por un 775 mas potente, pero te quedas atras en nuevas tecnologias
<Yukiteru> si quieres cambiar completa, que sea un i5 para arriba XD
<juan_> Estoy mirando la tarjeta. No me sirve de momento. Tengo 4 "barras" de memoria y la tarjeta solo trae 2 zócalos. Perderia 4 Gb de memoria.
<Yukiteru> juan_: esa tarjeta que tienes es ddr2 y la que te pase es ddr3, no importa como pero esa memoria ya no te sirve
<juan_> Tendría que buscar dos memorias de 4 Gb cada una para meterlas en una placa de hace 5 años. No se si merece la pena buscar, aparte del precio.
<juan_> Estoy barajando lo siguiente (¿Que os parece?): Procesador Intel Core I5-3570K 3,40GHz 1155 6Gb con 8 gigas de RAM DDR3 1600 MHz y placa madre ASUS P8H61/USB 3.0
<GridCube> eso es mas que bueno
<GridCube> pero es ot
<GridCube> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<juan_> Vaya, lo siento Kubot. No me habia dado cuenta. He desviado sin intencion la duda que planteaba inicialmente. Mis disculpas.
<GridCube> juan_: :) pasate a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<juan_> Gracias GridCube. Estaba mirando precisamente como hacerlo. Es que hay todavia cosas de linux con las que no estoy del todo familiarizado.
<juan_> Un saludo a todos. Y lo siento si he molestado a alguien por consultar algo indebido en este sitio.
<GridCube> juan_: solo tenes que tipear /j #ubuntu-es-cafe
<GridCube>  /j #ubuntu-es-cafe
<GridCube> asi
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil:  buenas jeje
<chilicuil> hey Dj_Dexter, buen dia o/
<Dj_Dexter> seop chilicuil o/ jeje
<carlos_> hola todos
<carlos_> como estan
<Dzeg_-> buenas tardes a todos tengo una curiosidad
<Dzeg_-> importa el orden de las particiones en la tabla de particiones al instalar ubuntu
<Dzeg_-> si si importa cual es el orden
<m4v> Dzeg_-: no, no importa realmente
<p47gat> Alguien me ayuda con iptables ?? simplemente no puedo pasar el internet con ipv4 forwarding y antes si funcionaba
<nomodeset> Tengo un disco duro externo que no se apaga cuando doy click sobre "Safely remove device".
<nomodeset> Ubuntu 12.10
<nomodeset> Agradecería saber si esto es perjudicial para el disco ya que en windows este se apaga...
<nomodeset> Tengo un disco duro externo que no se apaga cuando doy click sobre "Safely remove device".Ubuntu 12.10. Agradecería saber si esto es perjudicial para el disco ya que en windows este se apaga...
<omikron4> nomodeset: a mi si se me desmonta la unidad cuando le doy a safely tal y tal.. y puedo sacarlo sin problema
<nomodeset> omikron4: Sí, se desmonta, y en SO no está disponible para su uso,
<nomodeset> sin embargo, el disco sigue girando
<nomodeset> "se siente"
<omikron4> si esta desmontado. no pasa na.. lo sacas y ya esta
<omikron4> lo mismo es problema de la alimentacion
<nomodeset> cómo asÍ?
<omikron4> de todas maneras si lo quieres hacer de forma manual...
<nomodeset> ?
<omikron4> sudo umount /dev/sdbX si es sdb y la X el numero que corresponda
<omikron4> si es el unico disco externo normalmente es sdb1
<nomodeset> dejame intentarlo
<nomodeset> lo mismo, sigue anando
<nomodeset> andando
<omikron4> cuantas conexiones teiene el disco duro
<omikron4> tiene*
<nomodeset> 1
<nomodeset> no más
<omikron4> pues si ya esta desmontado no hay peligro
<omikron4> tal vez la conexion no es buena
<omikron4> te inidico..
<omikron4> yo tengo uno externo..
<nomodeset> sí
<nomodeset> pero no te entiendo lo de que la conexión no es buena
<omikron4> lo conecto directamente a la entrada usb de la TV y va a la perfeccion.. sin embargo como esta detras...
<abailarri>  Hola. Tengo instalado samba en mi casa en 3 pc con ubuntu
<abailarri> en todos puedo acceder a los recursos compartidos menos a uno
<abailarri>  que no puedo acceder
<abailarri> pero ese si que puede acceder a los otros
<omikron4> le puse un alargador.. para poner.. tanto usb pedrive como el disco duro externo
<abailarri> que puede ser? me estoy volviendo loco
<omikron4> me reconoce el pendrive.. pero el externo nunca para de mover como funcionando pero la TV no lo reconoce como dispositivo
<omikron4> ... es pproblema del alargador
<omikron4> si lo pongo directamente como te indique me funciona a la perfeccion
<nomodeset> pero mira que yo no tengo extensiones (alargadores)
<nomodeset> wait a minute
<omikron4> pero tienes el conector del disco externo
<omikron4> y ese cable puede tener algun error
<omikron4> no digo que lo tenga.. pero podria tenerlo
<emper0r> buenas por aqui
<nomodeset> omikron4: me disculpas que me refiera a windows, pero en windows se apaga
<omikron4> nomodeset: a mi en ubuntu 12.10 se me apaga
<omikron4> y no te preocupes por mencionar a windows.. Estoy seguro de que existe algo llamado asi
<nomodeset> mira, que sí, después de un tiempo dejo de girar (se siente) pero el indicador de encendido sigue... encendido
<omikron4> aunque se sienta no creo que el lector este encima del disco despues de desmontarlo
<omikron4> o leyendo..
<nomodeset> buen punto
<nomodeset> claro, esa es la idea de desmontarlo
<omikron4> de todas fformas como no es normal... seria bueno que probaras en una maquina virtual con otro ubuntu.. si va bien quiere decir que no se instaló bien ubuntu.. claro que para eso debes saber manejar virtual box y para poder usar los dispositivos añadirte al grupo de usuarios de virtualbox con sudo adduser nomodxxxxx vboxusers y reiniciar
<omikron4> o con un live ya sea usb o cd
<nomodeset> Si he probado con otras distros y es el mismo comportamiento
<omikron4> me referia con el mismo.. entonces me pierdo.. el mio ya te digo que si que se para... bueno.. pasa de la luz roja intermitente al verde quieto... no se ya que puede pasar.. siento no poder ayudarte mas
<nomodeset> gracias.
<sebasta96> hola a todos
<sebasta96> quien sabe como instalar w7 desde un pendrive
<sebasta96> pero yo lo quiero instalar como instale el linux que tengo que apretar el f11 y me sale para iniciar desde el pendrive y despues lo instalo
<Exio> \
<Exio> ups, fail
<sebasta96> :(
<sebasta96> por que no me inicia el windows
<sebasta96> y encima los juegos de windows no me andan en linux
<sebasta96> ni aunque instale el wine
<sebasta96> la puta madre
<jumini__> <sebasta96> instalate una maquina virtual en linux como virtualbox
<chilicuil> !lenguaje
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<sebasta96> aaaa gracias sii tenes rason a una pregunta como borro toda la memoria que me ocupaba windows y sumarle al linux ..???
<sebasta96> con el gparted
<sebasta96> nooo
<dzup> esa preguntA ES RARA
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-06
<socratex> Hola
<abailarri> Tengo instalado samba en mi casa en 3 pc con ubuntu y en todos puedo acceder a los recursos compartidos menos a uno de ellos, que no puedo acceder, pero este si que puede acceder a los otros. No tengo ni idea de lo que puede ser, puesto que los he configurado igual todos. Alguien me ayuda?
<socratex> Tengo un problema: uso ubuntu 12.04, desde hace tiempo me viene dando problemas el flash en el chrome. Hubo un tiempo que se veía con nieve, ahora directamente no puedo ver ningún vídeo con flash. Me aparece el mensaje "no se ha podido cargar el complemento". En firefox los videos flash funcionan sin problemasAlguien me puede ayudar?
<xenix> hola onion esta muy cerca
<serotoninaeh> hola
<serotoninaeh> tengo un problema con samba
<serotoninaeh> yo puedo acceder a la carpeta compartida suya
<serotoninaeh> pero ellos a la mia no
<serotoninaeh> les pone no puede acceder
<carlos_> saludos
<rac3rx> saludos
<carlos_> como estan
<rac3rx> trabajando duro hombe
<carlos_> a si que bien amigo
<rac3rx> que version de unix esta usando?
<rac3rx> gracias!
<rac3rx> o que flavor
<carlos_> linux ubuntu 12.10
<rac3rx> que bien
<carlos_> y tu?
<rac3rx> 12.04
<rac3rx> ubuntu
<rac3rx> unity
<rac3rx> es ok
<rac3rx> solo que me estoy acustumbrando
<rac3rx> con unit
<rac3rx> unity
<carlos_> yo tenia 12,04 y actualice
<rac3rx> como es?
<carlos_> si a mi me gusta unity
<rac3rx> si pero no me gusot wicd
<rac3rx> gusto wicd
<rac3rx> es capricioso a veces
<rac3rx> yo tengo 12.04 por me mbp macbookpro
<rac3rx> yo lo tengo dual-booted
<carlos_> si yo lo e desinstalado varias veces esque le meto mano a todo y luego me va mal
<rac3rx> ahhh con wicd?
<carlos_> pero hoy nomas toco unas pocas cosas y me va de maravilla yo preferia gnome 2 pero  ya me acostumbre a unity
<rac3rx> bueno
<carlos_> dices wcd para la targeta de red?
<rac3rx> wicd es la interface de redes
<rac3rx> antes estaba gnome network manager
<carlos_> si pues ni se que interface tengo uso la que viene por defecto y no me a dado ningun problema
<rac3rx> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome network-manager
<rac3rx> sudo apt-get remove --purge wicd wicd-gtk
<rac3rx> todo via no lo hice
<rac3rx> pero tengo un tentacion enorme
<carlos_> a si
<rac3rx> pero bueno a trabajar ya vengo
<carlos_> ok sta bien sigue trabajando
<rac3rx> :)
<joseCo> buenas noches
<joseCo> tengo un problemita y es que no puedo cambiar el icono del puntero en xfce
<joseCo> ya modifique el el index en icons/defaults
<joseCo> y añadi una linea en ~/.Xdefaults
<joseCo> y nada
<joseCo> alguien
<rac3rx> qual?
<joseCo> cual icono
<joseCo> o cual linea
<rac3rx> cual linea
<rac3rx> lol
<rac3rx> :)
<joseCo> esta
<joseCo> Xcursor.theme:Vienna3Ubuntu
<rac3rx> un segundo
<joseCo> Vienna3Ubuntu este es el tema que quiero poner lo baje de xfce-look
<carlos_> http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/c-gnu-linux/3683473/%5BAP%5D-cambiar-cursor-del-mouse-%5Blxde,xfce-y-openbox%5D.html
<joseCo> voy a checar gracias
<carlos_> leete esto ahi explica como cambiar el theme y el puntero
<joseCo> ok gracias
<rac3rx> Since your having problems maybe trying creating a Vienna3Ubuntu.theme file in /etc/X11/cursors with
<rac3rx> [Icon Theme]
<rac3rx> Inherits=Vienna3Ubuntu
<rac3rx> Then delete the /usr/share/icons/Vienna3Ubuntu/index.theme file.
<rac3rx> lees ingles?
<rac3rx> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1604322.html
<joseCo> entiendo lo necesario
<joseCo> dice que tengo que borrar el index en la carpeta del icono de Vienna3Uubuntu
<joseCo> o me equivoco?
<rac3rx> o solo cambiar el nomber como index.theme.old
<rac3rx> index.theme.000
<rac3rx> yo siempre hago asi
<rac3rx> x.000 x.001
<joseCo> pero tambien tengo que crear un archivo
<carlos_> hey rac3rx de donde te conectas?
<rac3rx> sip
<rac3rx> pero no juego mucho con los temas
<joseCo> asi Vienna3Ubuntu.theme en /etc/X11/cursors
<rac3rx> solo un poco
<rac3rx> no es cierto
<rac3rx> solo una opcione que puede servir
<joseCo> aa
<Android35> tengo pregunta
<serotoninaeh> hola
<serotoninaeh> alguien me puede ayudar
<serotoninaeh> con el tema de compartir carpeta con samba
<serotoninaeh> tengo un problemilla
<rac3rx> https://pcobsesion.wordpress.com/2007/06/04/compartir-carpetas-entre-windows-y-ubuntu-samba/
<rac3rx> serotonineah: aqui es
<Lopulus> Cundo me conecto a traves de wvdial no me da la opcion para instalar
<marcos> alguien sabe las direcciones de desarga de ubuntu mx ?
<xangua> marcos: puedes descargar ubuntu de ubuntu.com
<marcos> xangua: por alguna extraña razon no me detecta ubuntu español y cuando quiero bajar ubuntu me pone que el tiempo es de 3 horas
<marcos> como podras darte cuenta me manda a algun otro servidor lejano
<marcos> no se po que razon pasa esto ya boore cookies
<marcos> etc
<marcos> pero nada
<marcos> ...
<xangua> o usa el torrent
<marcos> y como no hay un ubuntu.com.mx no se las direcciones
<marcos> pufffff
<marcos> creo que no queda de otra.
<marcos> gracias !
<chilicuil> Hola, dentro de pocos dias será el día del usuario de Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiaDelUsuarioUbuntu se estan buscando instructores, los temas que se estan buscando exponer son basicos, como usar la terminal, como obtener ayuda, como reemplazar los programas mas populares de Ubuntu, si creen poder ayudar, pueden agregar su nick en la wiki, saludos
<abailarri> Tengo instalado samba en mi casa en 3 pc con ubuntu y en todos puedo acceder a los recursos compartidos menos a uno de ellos, que no puedo acceder, pero este si que puede acceder a los otros. No tengo ni idea de lo que puede ser, puesto que los he configurado igual todos. Alguien me ayuda?
<juan34> buenas noches
<Crunchcat> uu
<abailarri> Hola.  Tengo instalado samba en mi casa en 3 pc con ubuntu y en todos puedo acceder a los recursos compartidos menos a uno de ellos, que no puedo acceder, pero este si que puede acceder a los otros. No tengo ni idea de lo que puede ser, puesto que los he configurado igual todos. Alguien me ayuda?
<joseCo> hola
<joseCo> buenos dias
<joseCo> otra vez yo no he podido cambiar el icono del cursor
<joseCo> ya intente muchas cosas
<joseCo> dconf editor
<joseCo> con el index.theme en los iconos
<joseCo> en /etc/X11
<joseCo> ninguna de estas tres
<joseCo> alguien me puede ayudar?
<joseCo> uso xubuntu 12.04.1
<joseCo> solo se visualiza bien en Firefox
<scherenhaenden> hi
<sunos> buenas buenas, como va?
<scherenhaenden> una pregunta como integro el menu de apps gtk... o como los muestro?
<scherenhaenden> antes me mostraba el menu de rawtherapee, reinstalle el pc... y ya no lo muestra
<karla> hola
<nomodeset> hola
<karla> Soy nueva en Ubuntu, antes he trabajado con centos 5.4, en centos configuraba los parámetros del servidor  web en /etc/httpd/conf/http.conf
<karla> Pero ahora en Ubuntu veo que es en /etc/apache2
<karla> sin embargo al abrir el archivo httpd.conf éste está vacío
<juank34> hola
<juank34> alguien me podria ayudar?
<karla> el archivo apache2.conf es el que lo reemplaza?
<jck77> karla: y el archivo apache2.conf?
<jck77> el httpd.conf se usa para configuraciones del usuario
<jck77> cosas especificas
<jck77> el apache2.conf es ahora el principal
<karla> si lo estoy viendo, pero antes por ejemplo en el centos configuraba parámetros como el DocumentRoot o el DirectoryIndex
<karla> pero en este archivo apache2.conf no los encuentro
<jck77> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/es/
<karla> Ok voy a revisarlo y a ver que sale, gracias
<jck77> ahora se llama <directory>
<jck77> <Directory /usr/local/htdocs>
<jck77> Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
<jck77> </Directory>
<jck77> eso es el ejemplo de como se deberia ver
<jck77> seria bueno que te leas un poco mas a fondo como funciona apache
<karla> Gracias jck77 ya me diste un punto por donde empezar, bye!
<jck77> de nada
<juank34> hola
<buenaventura> ahora se llama <directory> ¿O_o?
<delarge> Hola, tengo un Intel Xeon @3.1 Ghz x 4 (4 CPUs)  con un Ubuntu 12.10 recien instalado y miro el monitor del sistema y aparecen los 4 CPU siendo utilizados entre un 50% y 100%
<delarge> Supongo que por esto me anda lento el Ubuntu
<delarge> a que podria deberse esto?
<nomodeset> ausencia de drivers
<nomodeset> privativos
<delarge> como asi?
<nomodeset> El rendimiento del sistema es diferente con diferentes drivers
<nomodeset> por ejemplo si usas gnas
<nomodeset> h
<nomodeset> es diferente  a si usas el adibe flash player
<nomodeset> si bien estos no son drivers
<nomodeset> el rendimiento es bien diferente
<nomodeset> notablemente
<delarge> uhm
<delarge> entiendo
<delarge> gracias
<[[CaBeTuX]]> Hola gente
<[[CaBeTuX]]> como va?
<[[CaBeTuX]]> pregunta... tengo que autenticar por SSL LDAP con PAM
<[[CaBeTuX]]> pero me dice: servidor no disponible cuando activo el SSL
<[[CaBeTuX]]> sin SSL funciona de 10
<[[CaBeTuX]]> pero cuando pongo ssl me dice: no se puede encontrar el servidor
<[[CaBeTuX]]> cual es la diferencia entre tls y ssl?
<[[CaBeTuX]]> ya tengo el certificado y bla bla bla
<laah> ola
<laah> hla  que  no se puede  poner en rocha
<laah> quien habla  en espanol
<debsan> laah, es un canal en español
<laah> la
<laah> hola
<debsan> hola
<laah> pero nadie  habla  en español
<debsan> sí, todos los que están aquí
<laah> ahora  si y que hacen
<debsan> laah, que te trae por aquí?
<lanstat> saludos
<lanstat> tengo una consulta, como puedo modificar el archivo resolv.conf sin tener permisos de superusuario?
<mimecar> lanstat, si es un archivo de sistema no puedes
<chrisyagami> hola que tal, ando en ubuntu.... alguien sabe como sacar la version del servidor grafico X ?!??!...
<chrisyagami> no me sale con X -v ni X --version  :/ ... y no lo encuentro en man!
<chrisyagami> por ejemplo por ejemplo- "gedit --version"
<chrisyagami> gedit - Version 3.4.1
<guampa> chrisyagami: dpkg -l xorg
<debsan_> chrisyagami, Xorg -version
<chrisyagami> gracias ;)
<LinuxO> buenas, mi ubuntu siempre tiene la hora mal, se atrasa de a 10 minutos
<LinuxO> ubuntu 12.04
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-07
<tomsom> hola
<tomsom> mi pregunta es esta como quito un repositorio que ya no esta en uso??
<tomsom> en ubuntu 12.04 precise pangolin
<tomsom> y la informacion que me da es esta
<tomsom> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-dx-team/une/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<tomsom> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-dx-team/une/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<tomsom> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<tomsom> alguien me podria decir que debo de hacer??
<canihojr> buenas
<canihojr> preguntilla que suelo hacer cada X tiempo....... y aun no he encontrado solución! :)
<canihojr> acabo de instalar un Ubuntu 12.10 64bits, desde el liveusb, veo plymouth sin problemas (ubuntu y los puntitos debajo), una vez terminada la instalacion y reiniciando el equipo por primera vez, no vuelvo a ver más esa animacion....
<canihojr> aun no me ha dado tiempo a instalar NADA, que no sea el IRC.... osea que ni drivers propietarios, ni actualizaciones, ni mp3....... totalmente limpito
<canihojr> alguna idea de por que puede ser??
<PakoTM> salu2..
<canihojr> enas
 * xoan buenas
<canihojr> buenas
<canihojr> una preguntilla: Docky, AWN o Cairo Dock??? cual va mejorcito??
<xangua> el que te guste a ti :)
<free-beer> wbar
<debsan> wbar
<canihojr> el más completo y opciones trae he visto que es Cairo, me equivoco?
<canihojr> wbar es el que trae elementary?
<canihojr> buenas, una preguntilla
<canihojr> como instalo el driver nvidia desde los repositorios??
<canihojr> estoy usando ubuntu gnome
<canihojr> y aqui no tengo el tipico "controladores de hardware"
<Carly> Hola
<Carly> cómo instalo Ubuntu
<mimecar> descargas ubuntu, lo pasas a un usb y sigues los pasos
<Carly> -_-
<Carly> alguién disponible¿
<mimecar> como paso previo haz una copia de seguridad de todos tus datos en un disco externo
<Carly> :p
<mimecar> Carly, si haces preguntas genéricas tendrás respuestas genéricas
<Carly> oK
<Carly> El problema es que tengo windows7 y quiero cambiarme a ubuntu
<Carly> pero no entiendo ese lio the boot y dependrive
<Carly> cómo instalo facilmente
<mimecar> haz primero un backup de todos los datos
<mimecar> después pasa la ISO de ubuntu a un USB
<Carly> descargué un instalador y dice "esta a punto de instalar ubuntu 12"
<Carly> :p
<mimecar> vas a hacer el backup antes?
<Carly> No
<Carly> no sé ni qué es eso
<Carly> B)
<mimecar> una copia de seguridad
<Carly> ah
<Carly> no es que va a mantener el otro sistema
<Carly> también
<Carly> :p
<Carly> en el disco C
<Carly> tendre los 2 sistemas
<mimecar> si no lo haces, luego no vengas diciendo que has perdido datos por culpa de ubuntu
<Carly> -_-
<Carly> ay no tengo nada bueno
<Carly> lol
<Carly> sólo navegadores
<Carly> yy mis trabajos
<Carly> esperaa
<mimecar> ¿has descargado ya la ISO?
<Carly> XD
<Carly> a no,los hago de nuevo
<Carly> No sé
<mimecar> entra en la página de ubuntu y descargate la ISO de la 12.10
<Carly> dices "descargando ubuntu 12"
<Carly> :S
<Carly> eso no es¿
<mimecar> pon el enlace de esa página
<Carly> cuál
<Carly> :S
<Carly> si no estoy en ninguna página,como te digo baje el instalador para windows y dice "instalando ubuntu 12" faltan 41 horas
<Carly> lol
<mimecar> "descargando ubuntu 12", eso donde te sale
<mimecar> pon el enlace del "instalador" que estas usando
<Carly> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<Carly> este
<Carly> O.o
<mimecar> vas a instalar ubuntu dentro de Windows?
<Carly> O.o
<Carly> no sé
<Carly> sólo estoy instalando
<Carly> :O
<mimecar> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<mimecar> ese programa instala ubuntu dentro de windows, lo indica en las instrucciones
<Carly> sólo tendré 2 sistemas
<Carly> en el disco
<mimecar> no
<Carly> y qué
<Carly> pero que tiene
<mimecar> tentras windows y dentro de windows ubuntu
<Carly> ay
<Carly> no sé
<Carly> cómo le hago
<Carly> entonces
<mimecar> si es lo que quieres hacer, sólo tienes que seguir las instrucciones que te dan en la página
<mimecar> dentro de 41 horas tendrás la ISO y podrás pasar al siguiente paso
<Carly> mimecar: pero saldrá mal o se echará a perder algo¿
<Carly> hehe no hay manual en español¿
<Carly> :S
<mimecar> funcionará igual, aunque tendrá menos rendimiento
<Carly> estoy leyendo las instrucciones y dice "reebot  now"
<Carly> y  hay que elejir el so
<Carly> :p
<mimecar> ya has descargado la ISO e instalado el sistema?
<Carly> No
<Carly> está lento
<Carly> s
<mimecar> entonces no puedes reiniciar
<Carly> estaba leyendo las imagenes de las instrucciones
<Carly> Lo sé
<Carly> estaba leyendo las imagenes
<Carly> estaba descargando ubuntu con el instalador para windows y dice "Ocurrió un error:extracion failed with code 2"
<Carly> alguien sabe a qué se debe
<Carly> ¿
<mimecar> ya ha descargado la ISO?
<Carly> No
<Carly> hubo un error y perdí toda la descarga
<mimecar> el error dice que el archivo está mal
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/1030631
<GridCube> lo que dice mimecar es cierto, el problema es que el iso esta mal
<Carly> ajá
<Carly> entonces que descarggo¿
<mimecar> un trozo de la iso
<Carly> Ja
<Carly> jajaja
<Carly> >.<
<LeD> ayuda, instale ubuntu desktop en un servidor con placa de video matrox mga g200eh y dibuja las ventanas de demasiado lento
<LeD> aparentemente el driver desde lspci figura bien instalado
<mimecar> LeD, has puesto lsa actualizaciones de la 12.10?
<LeD> use la 12.04
<LeD> aparte probe centos 6, y xfce, kde, gnome  2 y gnome 3  como entornos
<mimecar> has puesto las actualizaciones de la 12.04?
<mimecar> gnome 2 no lo has podido probar en la 12.04
<NaN123> Alguien por aqui
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-08
<Guest38359> alguien me puede decir con que comando se puede abrir writer, calc,..
<Guest38359> o en que carpeta estan sus lanzadores
<xubuntu288> Listo
<xubuntu288> ya estoy aca...
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> como grabaste el cd xubuntu288 ?
<xubuntu288> lo grabe
<xubuntu288> como grabo cualquier cd
<xubuntu288> con el asistente de windows
<xubuntu288> y mi laptop tiene una opcion
<xubuntu288> al inicio, que da a elegir con que queres arrancar booteando
<xubuntu288> ahi elijo la opcion desde la lectora
<xubuntu288> y queda la pantalla en negro, cuando lo pongo desde windows, no sale tampoco la instalacion de linux
<xubuntu288> me aparece para que abra el cd, como si fuese un disco de datos
<xubuntu288> tenes idea de cual es el problema en la iso que no bootea del comienzo?
<GridCube> xubuntu288, a lo que me refiero es si grabaste el iso como un cd, o si grabaste el iso a un cd
<GridCube> es un error muy comun
<xubuntu288> ya se a lo que te refieres, el iso esta bien grabado
<GridCube> ok, que error te tira entonces?
<xubuntu288> ninguno
<xubuntu288> nunca se ejecuta la instalacion
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> cuando booteas podes apretar f11 para elegir los medios de booteo?
<GridCube> ah si perdon no lei
<xubuntu288> en mi laptop es f12
<GridCube> ok, entonces no pasa nada
<xubuntu288> pero si, elijo cd y no pasa nada
<xubuntu288> queda la pantalla en blanco
<GridCube> no dice nisiquiera "insert boot media"?
<xubuntu288> no nada
<GridCube> que peculiar
<xubuntu288> te puedo pasar, escrito si queres
<xubuntu288> las carpetas y archivos
<xubuntu288> q quedaron quemados en el cd
<GridCube> no no
<xubuntu288> y tu me podes decir, si falta alguno
<GridCube> lo que pdrias hacer es comparar el md4
<xubuntu288> que este causando ese problema...
<GridCube> md5
<GridCube> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<GridCube> dios hoy estoy mal
<joseCo> buenas tardes
<joseCo> alguien tiene info facil de entender como montar un tunel ssh
<setna> joseCo: hay un video en castellano, para backtrack, pero bueno, backtrack es un ubuntu con aplicaciones pentest
<setna> si quieres te paso el enlace
<joseCo> pásamelo :)
<GridCube> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<setna>  < joseCo> bueno lo siento parece que aqui no se puede pegar el enlace, pero simplemente busca en sanyandex o sangoogle y veras el resultado, suerte amigo
<joseCo> ok gracias
<setna> bien
<GridCube> no es que no puedan pegar el enlace, pero no siendo algo de ubuntu propiamente, pueden usar #ubuntu-es-cafe
<betty__> hola!
<betty__> uso kubuntu :D
<betty__> buscaba  algo como ares (win$) pero para linux
<betty__> y no quiero emular con wine
<dylan66> amule
<dzup> tribler *
<dzup> porque es p2p descentralizado, prueba tribler
<betty__> hola dzup
<betty__> lo busco en gestor Muon?
<betty__>  aver
<betty__> a ver con apt-get debería ser lo mismo
<betty__> no?
<dzup> buscale en google como instalarlo
<betty__> no hay un programa de ese estilo en los repos?
<betty__> :S
<betty__> dylan66: amule lo usé hace años tenia que compliarlo no existia apt ni yum
<betty__> uf
<xangua> (15:14:48) ubottu: amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-10 (quantal), package size 1549 kB, installed size 4176 kB
<betty__> claro pero el ares no busca como el *mule
<betty__> xangua:
<nomodeset> !google
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<betty__> bien ahi kubot
<betty__> google es tu amigo XD
<betty__> es la tipica
<betty__> !google algo
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<nomodeset> !google>dzup
<kubot> dzup: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<mimecar> el bot no es para molestar
<betty__> aviso, el emule esté en los repos
<betty__> amule digo
<dzup> betty__, no es muy dificil buscar en google como instalar tribler para su ubuntu-mint -debian o lo que use, y no creo que este en los repos por default, devera agregarlos.
<novato_linux69> hola buenas
<novato_linux69> necesito ayuda urgente =(
<novato_linux69> alguien me podria ayudar plz?
<mimecar> !alguien novato_linux69
<kubot> novato_linux69: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<novato_linux69> lo que pasa es que trato de instalar ubuntu 12.10 pero se queda pegado
<novato_linux69> me sale seleccion de idiomas apreto español
<novato_linux69> y si apreto correr ubuntu desde el cd o instalarlo se queda hay pegado
<novato_linux69> probe tambien meterlo en usb pero pasa lo mismo
<mimecar> la ISO está bien descargada?
<novato_linux69> si
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado la suma MD5?
<novato_linux69> mmm nop
<novato_linux69> como puedo comprobarlo?
<mimecar> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<novato_linux69> ok lo comprobare ahora gracias
<blackgatonegro> hola gente y similares
<dzup> y quien estara entre los similares?
<blackgatonegro> lo que parece gente pero no es
<blackgatonegro> alguien aqui usa MATE?
<GridCube> !ot | blackgatonegro
<kubot> blackgatonegro: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<novato_linux69> alguien me podria ayudar plz?
<novato_linux69> lo que pasa es que trato de instalar ubuntu 12.10 pero se queda pegado
<novato_linux69> y si apreto correr ubuntu desde el cd o instalarlo se queda hay pegado
<novato_linux69> probe tambien meterlo en usb pero pasa lo mismo
<novato_linux69> =(
<novato_linux69> y el md5 esta bueno
<GridCube> que queres decir con pegado
<linux_6969> GridCube me refiero a que la imagen queda congelada
<linux_6969> y que no hace nada
<gabriel_> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe como volver a la vida mi Sound Blaster Audigy SE que dejo de funcionar después de una actualización de mi ubuntu 12.04? Tengo otras dos placas de audio y no sufrieron cambios.
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-09
<cousteau> gabriel_, has probado arrancando con un kernel anterior?
<cousteau> al principio, cuando sale el GRUB
<cousteau> (si no sale, pulsa shift)
<gabriel_> Hola <cousteau> no lo probe a eso. Pruebo y me reconecto. Gracias.
<cousteau> a veces una actualización del kernel estropea algo de sonid
<cousteau> (ah, y comprueba que el altavoz esté bien enchufado, que a veces pasa...)
<gabriel_> el altavoz esta bien ya que en windows la placa me funciona
<cousteau> ah vale
<gabriel_> voy a reiniciar y probar con otro kernel. Ya vuelvo...
<cousteau> a veces me ha pasado que el altavoz está apagado o conectado al micro...
<gabriel_> gracias
<cousteau> suerte  :)
<gabriel_> <couteau> probe iniciando con los kernel 3-2-0-23 al 3-2-0-37 del ubuntustudio-lowlatency y no hubo caso
<gabriel_> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe como volver a la vida mi Sound Blaster Audigy SE que dejo de funcionar después de una actualización de mi ubuntu 12.04? Tengo otras dos placas de audio y no sufrieron cambios.
<gabriel_> ya probé con kernels anteriores y nada. El parlante está bien por que en windows anda.
<cousteau> gabriel_, vaya, lo siento...  ¿qué actualizaciones hubo?
<gabriel_> muchísimas, lamentablemente no me di cuenta enseguida de que fallaba
<sancas> holaa!! :D
<sancas> hey que deberia instalar primero?
<sancas> el driver del wireless o el compat-wireless?? :s
<betty__> hola
<betty__> no soy de usar X
<betty__> uso consola casi siempre
<betty__> tengo kubuntu
<betty__> quiero hacer un icono de acceso con un comando a la consola
<betty__> por ejemplo un icono que se llame caca y al hacerle click ejecute mono /pafht/caca.exe
<betty__> se entiende lo que busco?
<betty__> antes era facil en KDWE
<betty__> KDE
<betty__> ahora no se comop se hace
<betty__> cri cri
<betty__> lo solucioné añadiendo un acceso al escritorio desde el historial de comandos
<betty__> :D
<betty__> alguien sabe coose haría por las buenas?
<betty__> probe hacerlo con Dolphin en el Escritorio pero en Dolphin se ve y en el Escritorio no
<joseCo> buenas noches alguien me podria ayudar un temita de ssh
<joseCo> tengo montado un servidor en mi ubuntu pero quiero conectarme desde un equipo que tiene windows
<joseCo> para ello utilizo putty
<joseCo> pero me en windows putty me  da un error
<joseCo> server unexpectabilly closed network
<joseCo> alguien me puede ayudar
<joseCo> revise el puerto y mi ip publica
<joseCo> y no tengo ningún firewall o regla en iptables
<Tiffon> nas
<Guest88580> Alguien sabe porque cuando estoy conectado con wvdial en el centro de soft no me da la opcion de instalar?
<GridCube> porque el usc depende de nm-connection-editor para determinar su conectividad
<GridCube> es un bug conocido
<Guest88580> y hay alguna solucion?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> usa synaptic o apt-get
<Lopulus> si, pero como es tan sencillo..... jajajaja
<GridCube> lo es, :)
<Lopulus> ok... grass
<chilicuil> el ubuntu user day es un dia donde se dan charlas sobre como manejar ubuntu de mejor forma, si les interesa pueden entrar a #ubuntu-classroom para seguirlas de cerca, la version en español comienza en 1 hr en #ubuntu-charlas
<niobe> hola, buenas
<chilicuil> hola niobe, buen dia o/
<niobe> sabéis cómo agrandar la letra en skype?
<niobe> estoy en xubuntu
<niobe> hola chilicuil
<GridCube> niobe, no tiene una opcion de configuracion en su menu de opciones?
<niobe> no funciona así
<niobe> recuerdo que hace tiempo encontré una especie de script que instalabas aparte
<niobe> pero luego formateé y bla-bla
<niobe> lo perdí
<javierin> hola a todos
<niobe> nas
<GridCube> niobe, tenes que instalar qtconfig, cambia el tema a cleanlooks, por ejemplo, cambia el tamaño de las letras y reinicia skype
<niobe> !register joder, es que tengo el portátil lejísimos y no veo un pijo
<niobe> ah ok
<niobe> voy a probar
<niobe> se me ha colado eso de !register
<niobe> jaja
<niobe> vale, allá voy
<GridCube> !lenguaje | niobe
<kubot> niobe: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<GridCube> :)
<javierin> GridCube: tu estas en todas partes...jajaja
<GridCube> :)
<chilicuil> @.@ GridCube
<GridCube> javierin, todos los que estan en #ubuntu-es-cafe estan aca tambien :)
 * chilicuil se siente acosado por GridCube =P
<GridCube> ¬¬
<javierin> pues hola a todos de nuevo entonces...
<GridCube> dun güorri baibi
<dzup> k?
<niobe> GridCube: jaja, llevas razón, disculpadme
<GridCube> no problemo
<javierin> me voy a comer. Que paseis un buen dia :)
<niobe> GridCube: para xubuntu qt4-config?
<GridCube> para skype
<niobe> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete qtconfig
<GridCube> qt4-qtconfig
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install qt4-qtconfig
<niobe> ahora estoy viendo que qt4 es para KDE
<niobe> tengo xcfe
<niobe> fc
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<mimecar> estas usando un programa de QT
<niobe> okis
<niobe> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete qt4-config
<niobe> :/(
<GridCube> niobe, qt4-qtconfig
<niobe> lol
<niobe> sí
<niobe> xD
<GridCube> ::)
<niobe> gracias
<dzup> long live kde?
<dzup> ya nomas instalas gedit y casi con un install kde gnome y en menos que canta un gallo tienes kde y gnome :p
<GridCube> XD
<dzup> que tal les ha hido con el steam?
<GridCube> no lo he probado
<dzup> ayer  trate de instalar team fortress y como deje la pc bajando 14g mi hermana apago el pc para entrar en windows no supe si trabaja, van como 10g descargados
<niobe> GridCube: he hecho lo que dices, pero al cambiar la letra en el administrador de configuración, se cambia en todo el escritorio
<niobe> obviamente
<niobe> algo estoy haciendo mal
<mimecar> niobe, estas usando qt4-qtconfig?
<niobe> lo he instalado
<GridCube> niobe, qtconfig no tiene porque cambiar el escritorio, el escritorio esta en gtk
<mimecar> lo has usado?
<niobe> he cambiado el escritorio al que dice GridCube y he reiniciado el skype
<GridCube> no...
<niobe> ah, vale
<GridCube> yo... no dije que cambiaras de escritorio
<GridCube> dije que cambiaras el tema DE qtconfig
<GridCube> no de todo
<niobe> oh dios, es todo tan confuso
<mimecar> ...
<niobe> vale, vale, voy a arrancar qtconfig
<mimecar> abres el programa, cambias la fuente
<mimecar> y reinicias skype
<GridCube> tiene que cambiar el tema tambien, si no no toma el cambio de letra
<alexove> Hola
<alexove> tengo una pregunta
<alexove> estoy viendo juju en ubuntu y veo que tengo que editar el archivo ~/.juju/environments.yaml
<alexove> y veo el control-bucket y secret-admin
<alexove> estan cfrados
<alexove> que tipo de cifrado es?
<GridCube> nusel
<alexove> nusselt?
<GridCube> que no se
<alexove> Jajajajaja
<guest-thKvkE> Saludos, no puedo iniciar sesion con un usuario, cuando ingreso la contraseña y doy enter se apaga la pantalla y vuelve a salir el loggeo sin ningun error
<GridCube> guest-thKvkE, entra a una tty, logeate como tu usuario y borra .ICEauthority y .Xauthority, usa rm -iv .ICEauthority .Xauthority
<guest-thKvkE> GridCube, lo hare y te aviso
<m0rf3o> GridCube, sos una gran cosa, funcionó!!!
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> es como si supiera
<m0rf3o> Porque era ese error?
<GridCube> es porque se corrompieron esos archivos y no te reconocia como una autoridad para logearte
<m0rf3o> ok man, mil gracias!
<m0rf3o> Bendiciones, seguire trabajando :P
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-10
<gabrielgf2002> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe de donde descargar un recetario para agregar a Gourmet Recipe Manager?
<Free-Info> Buenas
<Free-Info> podria ayudarme alguien please...
<Pelli> hola a todos tengo problemas para instalar  plasma-wallpaper-dreamdesktop  en kde me podeis ayudar
<mimecar> ¿cual es la duda concreta?
<Pelli> paqueteno encontrado en repositorios
<mimecar> tendrás que buscarlo en la web del proyecto
<Pelli> y copilando me pone esto Could not find FFmpeg
<mimecar> si lo estas compilando, te has leído el archivo que tiene las dependencias?
<Pelli> si
<mimecar> ¿has instalado ffmpeg?
<Pelli> pide 2 dependencias FFmpeg y otra y las 2 las tengo
<mimecar> las versiones de desarrollo o las normales?
<Pelli> no lo se
<Pelli> creo que las normales
<mimecar> entonces no has instalado lo que necesitas
<Pelli> como puedo hacerlo bien
<mimecar> instala los paquetes -devel de esas dependencias
<Pelli> con que comando hago eso
<mimecar> abre el centro de software y busca los paquetes
<Pelli> mimecar muchas gracias pero despues de instalar muchas cosas esto es un jaleo y sigue igual
<mimecar> te da el error en el mismo sitio?
<Pelli> si
<mimecar> eso es que no has instalado el paquete que quiere el código
<Pelli> ya pero no consigo saber cual es
<mimecar> ¿qué paquete has instalado?
<jynux> Hola
<jynux> ¿Son necesarias las actualizaciones siempre?
<mimecar> si
<jynux> ¿Y si yo no tengo internet?
<mimecar> si no te puedes conectar de ninguna forma a la red no tendrás actualizaciones de seguridad o funciones nuevas
<mimecar> los fallos de seguridad no te afectarían en principio
<jynux> Entonces los fallos de seguridad proceden de la red, ¿no es cierto?
<mimecar> la mayoría
<mimecar> pero algunos también se pueden aprovechar en local
<jynux> así que la exposición del sistema en el modo de red produce fallos en las aplicaciones
<mimecar> las aplicaciones siguen teniendo los fallos, aunque no estes en red
<jynux> Verás es que a mi nunca me funcionó el sistema después de instalar la distro y meterle toda la paquetada de actualizaciones, pero igual es problema de terceras personas, gracias.
<jynux> Y perdonar, otra cosa, siempre me ha resultado chocante, que me bajara una distribución de la página oficial, y nada más instalarla..., al poco tiempo, 20 minutos me diga el sistema que tengo 400 paquetes para actualizar, en fin..., no lo he entendido nunca.
<mimecar> eso es normal que pase
<mimecar> la ISO que descargas se genera en la fecha del lanzamiento
<jynux> pues yo tengo otra teoría, creo que las distros no están echas para redes externas, si no internas, dentro de la corporación de una empresa.
<mimecar> entonces quieres que generen todos los días las ISO's con todas las actualizaciones?
<dzup> por lo regular se instala la distro en minimal, osea como 40mb de espacio y se hace un update, asi nomas bajas 1 vez
<jynux> no creo que pudieran hacer eso
<dzup> ojala y tu windows tuviera el mismo mecanismo, al instalar windows luego luego bajas casi todo el sistema operativo nuevamente al actualizar por 1er vez.
<jynux> si, el windows es otro que tal baila
<dzup> *todos
<dzup> hasta los cells
<jynux> verás es que no se conciben hoy en día empresas sin internet, pero es que la exposición a las redes externas, proceden de los servidores, y las workstations de las oficinas a lo que tienen que conectarse es a los servidores corporativos.
<dzup> puede hacer un mirror-espejo interno y actualizar desde ese servidor
<dzup> pero sea interno o externo las actualizaciones de cualquier sistema operativo deben estar actualizadas.
<dzup> si no, no sirven.
<jynux> Y otra cosa, en el lugar en el que estoy viviendo para montar una empresa tiene que venir Google con un gigabyte por segundo, ¿que velocidades tenéis en Madrid?
<jynux> ¿Que velocidades de conexión hay en Madrid para poder crear una empresa con vuestro sistema, o con cualquier otro?
<jynux> ¿Llegáis al Gigabyte por segundo?
<dzup> no lo dudo, l pregunta verdadera es, le llegaras al precio?
<jynux> Déjalo, snif, si es por dinero..., siempre he sido pobre, snif, nunca he podido montar una empresa, snif, y poder sacar mis hijos y los hijos de los vecinos adelante, snif.
<mimecar> ir acabando con el offtopic
<jynux> Y otra cosa yo el oro lo quisiera utilizar para poder hacer una nave espacial y salir del planeta, los demás si queréis seguir utilizando el oro para asesinar, vosotros mismos, jeejejejjeje
<mimecar> jynux, dejalo ya
<jynux> los motores..., el oro...
<jynux> podríamos alcanzar la velocidad de la luz
<mimecar> jynux, este canal es para soporte de ubuntu, si quieres seguir con las tonterias pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<javierin> hola a todos
<debsan_> javierin, que comando estás ejecutando ?
<jynux> haber tu mona de mimecar, el tonto de tu presidente de distribución no fue a la luna, de viaje de rascarse los cojones, ¿o que?, igual es que eres tu el que no te enteras de que se están riendo de ti, ¿eh?
<javierin> estoy probando con mv y cp, pero creo que pongo mal las rutas. Hago, por ejemplo mv /home/chorrada.sh /home/tonterias para mover el archivo chorrada.sh del directorio home al subdirectorio tonterías.
<debsan_> javierin, esos directorios no existen
<javierin> los he creado yo
<javierin> para hacer pruebas
<debsan_> debes especificar el usuario, /home/javierin/chorrada.sh
<javierin> ah, es verdad, me lo he dejado ahora al teclear, pero espera, que voy a probar por si me lo dejé en la terminal tb...
<debsan_> bah, sí existen, supuse que querías algo en tu usuario no se porque. Igualmente si está en el directorio deberías hacer mv chorradas.sh tonterias/chorradas.sh
<javierin> ok, pruebo así.
 * dzup mv /home/jynux /tmp/jynux
<jynux> Y te digo otra cosa una persona como el fue a la luna a gastarse un montón de dinero mientras en sudáfrica se mueren de hambre
<mimecar> jynux, dejalo ya por favor
<mimecar> pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe o deja el tema
<jynux> haz tu una distribución y déjate de ellos, cojones, contrátanos a nosotros mimecar
<javierin> debsan_: me dice que no tengo permiso, le hago un sudo mv y ha desaparecido el archivo (el archivo no es importante, sólo estoy haciendo pruebas)
<mimecar> jynux, último aviso
<jynux> jaque
<debsan_> javierin, mv mueve no copia. cp copia
<javierin> sí, lo sé. Pero es que me lo ha movido a ninguna parte cuando he hecho el sudo
<debsan_> :S
<mimecar> javierin, ¿para que usas sudo?
<javierin> porque me decía que no tenía autorización para la carpeta
<mimecar> ...
<javierin> y he ido a lo bestia
<mimecar> qué estas moviendo y a que carpeta
<mimecar> las pruebas no se hacen con las carpetas del sistema
<javierin> un archivo de prueba. No tiene nada importante...
<javierin> pero si la carpeta la acabo de abrir yo...
<javierin> es una carpeta que se llama tonterias
<jynux> negros de mierda, les llaman los blancos sudafricanos
<javierin> cómo se cambian los permisos de una carpeta?
<dzup> nos leemos al rato, voy a tomar una siesta
<javierin> voy a intentar hacerlo pasito a pasito...
<mimecar> javierin, usa las carpetas de tu usuario para las pruebas
<mimecar> no necesitas sudo
<javierin> estoy en mi carpeta de usuario, y la carpeta a la que quiero mover la he creado con mkdir... no sé pq no tengo permisos
<debsan_> javierin, deberías tenerlos.
<javierin> no tengo permiso para mover, pero puedo entrar, mirar...
<javierin> y todo normal
<mimecar> javierin, no has usado sudo mkdir verdad?
<javierin> nop
<javierin> mkdir normal
<mimecar> entonces tienes que tener permisos
<javierin> voy a probar otra vez.
<debsan_> javierin, tendŕia que ser algo trivial, no se por qué se te está complicando tanto
<NaN123> alguno de ustedes conoce la aplicación kiwix
<javierin> eso mismo pienso yo, debsan_ ...
<javierin> pero me vuelve a decir que no puede, que permiso denegado.
<javierin> Voy a probar en otra carpeta...
<javierin> me parece que algo escribo mal, pq me dice lo mismo. Voy a mi carpeta de usuario y escribo: mv backup.log /Mail
<mimecar> ...
<javierin> para meter el archivo backup en la carpeta Mail
<debsan_> javierin, hace esto. cd /home/javierin; mkdir prueba; echo "hola" > arch; mv arch prueba;
<mimecar> javierin, te has dado cuenta lo que estas poniendo?
<mimecar> existe en tu disco duro la carpeta /Mail ?
<debsan_> ejecutalo por pasos si queres
<javierin> si
<mimecar> no existe
<javierin> existe
<mimecar> tiene en el raíz /Mail ?
<debsan_> ahh, sería Mail
<debsan_> o en su defecto ./Mail
<mimecar>  /Mail no es /home/usuario/Mail
<javierin> creo que va a ser eso... ya me parecía a mi que me estaba liando con las rutas...
<javierin> entonces pongo: mv backup.log Mail?
<mimecar> si quieres que funcione si
<debsan_> javierin, sí, podés autocompletar con tab
<javierin> jajaja... hombre, me haría ilusión verlo funcionar, sí..
<javierin> perfecto, funcionó. ¿Y ./Mail me permitiría hacer lo mismo estuviera donde estuviera?
<mimecar> no
<debsan_> javierin, esas son rutas relativas el punto significa busca en este directorio la carpeta Mail
<javierin> ok, ¿y entonces la absoluta como sería?
<javierin> sólo Mail?
<debsan_> no
<mimecar> javierin, /home/usuario/Mail
<debsan_> /home/javierin/Mail
<javierin> ok, vale, ahora lo entiendo, creo. Mail y ./Mail son las dos relativas y la absoluta es siempre desde /home. ¿no?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> :P
<javierin> vaya
<mimecar>  /home/usuario por defecto
<javierin> ¿Y entonces cuál es la absoluta y cuál la relativa? me parece que me estoy liando con algo muy simple.
<ivedci89> problemas con una cuenta d eusuario dado por los permisos, luego de formatear
<ivedci89> existe(el presente) el usuario admin y el user siempre existio en el /home
<ivedci89> formatié hace un tiempo el sistema he hice el usuario "user2" y aun no habia creado el "user"
<ivedci89> al crear hace un momento el "user" quedó en sus permisos todo configurado como para user2
<mimecar> si lo has copiado los datos con el usuario 2 es normal
<ivedci89> hay algun comendo para poner todo "/home/user" a nombre y permisos de "user"
<ivedci89> sé del comando chmod pero nunca entendi como funciona
<mimecar> sudo chown -R usuario carpeta
<ivedci89> nunca lo he usadp
<ivedci89> no, no he copiado...
<mimecar> eso en la carpeta del usuario o puedes matar el sistema si lo haces en /
<mimecar> entra con el usuario 1 y copia los datos, fin
<ivedci89> el -R es de leer?
<mimecar> recursivo
<ivedci89> ah
<mimecar> parámetro peligroso si lo usas donde no toca
<ivedci89> porque he entrado tratando de acomodar este problema con sudo nautilus pero se arregla parcialmente
<mimecar> NUNCA USES sudo nautilus
<ivedci89> ahora pudo user entrar a su escritorio, pero no tiene sonido
<ivedci89> el .pulse sigue a nombre de user2
<ivedci89> no se porque
<ivedci89> pues nunca copie ni nada por el estilo
<mimecar> no copies esa carpeta
<ivedci89> ok, nunca usar nautilus super
<mimecar> si has creado un usuario nuevo
<mimecar> no puedes tener cosas con permisos del usuario 2
<ivedci89> no, nunca copie nada
<ivedci89> el user2 en realidad es "yamaci" y el user es "eldari92" aunque ambos son usuarios estandar segun el gestor grafico de usuarios
<ivedci89> eldari92 siempre estuvo en el home desde hace dos años
<ivedci89> y el yamaci lo cree hace poco luego de una formateada..
<ivedci89> (yo formatie el /, pero no el /home
<ivedci89> )
<mimecar> tu problema muta en cada línea
<mimecar> si has mantenido /home, el usuario que había antes no existe en el sistema
<ivedci89> chown??? o chmod?
<mimecar> no existe en el sistema, tienes datos sin poder entrar
<ivedci89> bueno pero ahora he creado el eldari92 de nuevo y al entrar no tengo acceso
<ivedci89> o sea
<ivedci89> no entraba al escritoiro
<mimecar> normal que no tengas acceso
<ivedci89> y al fijarme los permisos con sudo nautilus me decia que estaba todo /home/aldari92 a nombre de yamaci algo bien extraño
<ivedci89> *eldari92
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y empieza desde cero
<mimecar> tienes un caos
<ivedci89> bueno intento con chown
<ivedci89> sudo chown -R eldari92 /home/eldari92
<ivedci89> ????
<mimecar> intentalo
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> tarda parece
<ivedci89> listo
<ivedci89> bueno ya vengo a ver que paso
<eliricci> mimecar:
<eliricci> desde usuario eldari92
<eliricci> ahora hay sonido
<mimecar> ok
<eliricci> voy a ver todos los archivos de configuracion
<eliricci> muy bieeenn todo me pertenece ahora
<eliricci> yamaci es hermana de ivedci y eldari92 es la prometida
<eliricci> jaja
<eliricci> era fea la cituacion
<eliricci> GRACIAS mimq
<eliricci> mimecar:
<mimecar> ok
<eliricci> lo anotare en tomboy jjeje
<eliricci> salientdo un momento para ir a ivedci
<ivedci89> Bueno muchas gracias mimecar
<NaN123> alguno conoce la aplicación kiwix
<ivedci89> me suena
<ivedci89> es para wikipedia en tu pc
<NaN123> si
<ivedci89> sin conexion a internet
<NaN123> es un visor de la wikipedia offlinw
<NaN123> offline
<ivedci89> pero nunca la instale alfinal
<NaN123> lo que pasa es que me gustaría crear un archivo *.zim solo con algunos artículos de una wiki, pero aún no se como
<ivedci89> vos la instalaste=
<ivedci89> ?
<NaN123> si
<ivedci89> como es?
<ivedci89> o sea como la instalo?
<NaN123> es bastante buena
<NaN123> descarge el .deb de kiwix.org e instale otros paquetes que requería
<ivedci89> si yo la instalo tal vez te pueda ayudar
<NaN123> luego descarge el *.zim y listos
<ivedci89> cuales "otros paquetes"?
<NaN123> libicu aria2 y no recuerdo más
<NaN123> también se puede descarga el kiwix.exe e instalarlo con wine
<ivedci89> noooo ni loco
<ivedci89> el wine no me funciona
<NaN123> jajajaja por qué?
<ivedci89> no se ni porque
<ivedci89> he intentado todo
<ivedci89> borrar el archivo de configuraciones del wine
<ivedci89> etc
<ivedci89> y no funciona
<NaN123> que raro
<ivedci89> no hay aplicacion de windows que me funcione
<ivedci89> intenté con playonlinux
<ivedci89> y tampoco
<ivedci89> parece que usa partes del wine y tampoco funciono
<NaN123> yo solo e usado el wine para firefox
<ivedci89> me arte y me puse a buscar mas y mas aplicaciones equivalentes y encontre de todo
<ivedci89> por
<ivedci89> ?
<ivedci89> si esta firefox para linux
<ivedci89> no entiendo
<NaN123> era para ensayar unas cosas
<ivedci89> h
<ivedci89> yo queria instalar un juego de win y el realvnc aca y no pude
<ivedci89> o sea se instala pero al intentar correrlos sale un cartel de error
<NaN123> además también lo usaba para que corrieran los portables de win
<ivedci89> hola
<ivedci89> tengo conexion?
<mimecar> no tienes
<ivedci89> ja
<ivedci89> no me anda el firefox
<ivedci89> "no se puede conectar"
<NaN123> ???
<ivedci89> http://190.50.23.79/wineee.png
<ivedci89> y ccon todas las aplicaciones me pasa iguall
<ivedci89> por eso me decidi q buscar mas equivalencias
<ivedci89> y me encontre con que podia poner realvnc para linux
<ivedci89> a demas tambien encontre muchos mas juegos para ubuntu
<NaN123> busque en alternativeto.net talvez encuentre una que reemplace bien al wine
<ivedci89> puede ser pero es que ya ni me interesa jaja
<ivedci89> estoy feliz con linux y toooodo gnu
<mefistofeles> cómo es que se hace para bootear ubuntu para que use el driver genérico vesa?
<ivedci89> uhhh me mataste mefistofeles ni idea de que hablas
<ivedci89> jaja
<ivedci89> besalo jaja
<NaN123> creo que cuando presenta las opciones "instalar, probar" con f4
<mefistofeles> NaN123: hmm bueno, también debería mencionar que es desde una usb y no me presenta ese menu
<mefistofeles> porque use unetbootin para hacer el instalador por usb
<NaN123> ?? no así ni idea
<ivedci89> mm  creo que mala idea usar otro creador de disco de arranque
<mefistofeles> ivedci89: siempre lo he hecho así, igual ese no es el problema :P
<mefistofeles> el problema es que necesito el parámetro de booteo
<ivedci89> bueno, mejor asi.
<NaN123> existe una distribución basada en debian que muestra la opción de iniciar en modo VESA, se llama trisquel
<ivedci89> usa esa... despues de instalr instalas el entorno de ubuntu si asi lo deseas
<mefistofeles> conozco trisquel
<ivedci89> otra pregunta, hay modo de aumentar el tamaño de letra de los chats en pidgin sin tener que aumentar el tamaño de letra del sistema?
<mefistofeles> es 100% libre, no me sirve pues necesito despues instalarle facilmente los controladores de ATI
<mefistofeles> y en trisquel eso se complica un poco
<NaN123> ya entiendo
<ivedci89> mmm mefistofeles la verdad que no he trasteado lo suficiante con debian pero creo que luego de instalar el entorno de ubuntu, podras aplicar ATI y lo que quieras como si fuera un ubuntu nativo, pues veras, yo he instalado ubuntu nativo y al poner gnome3 se me configuro todo como si tuviera un debian recien instalado y tuve un pequeño drama con los permisos
<mefistofeles> ivedci89: claro, jaja, eso es obvio
<mefistofeles> el problema es que ubuntu nunca arranca
<xangua> pidgin-extprefs (source: pidgin-extprefs): extended preferences plugin for the instant messenger pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB - ese plugin te permitirá hacer eso ivedci89
<mefistofeles> xD
<mefistofeles> ivedci89: creo que ya logré hacer algo, vamos a vefr
<mefistofeles> ver*
<ivedci89> intenta probar ese tipo de cosas antes en una maquina virtual
<ivedci89> yo cuando no se que es lo que puede ocurrir lo intento en una mq virtual
<ivedci89> gracias xangua
<ivedci89> estara eso en centro de soft?
<ivedci89> sisis lo acabo de encontrar
<ivedci89> gracias xangua
<ivedci89> xangua:  reinicio pidgin?
<xangua> así es :)
<ivedci89> ya se instalo
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> NaN123:  #kiwix  es una sala de aca d efreenode
<NaN123> si pero no hay nadie
<NaN123> online
<ivedci89> xangua:  no veo nada raro en pidgin nada nuevo
<mefistofeles> ivedci89: no, es que el problema es el controlador libre de ati
<mefistofeles> eso no se puede probar en una máquina virtual
<ivedci89> claro
<mefistofeles> pero bueno, al menos en sigle user mode me deja entrar a tty
<mefistofeles> de ahí podré instalar el driver propietario
<xangua> porque tienes que configurar el plugin ivedci89...  http://i.imgur.com/aHxHVUw.png
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> perfecto xangua
<ivedci89> graciasassssssss
<ivedci89> ahora puedo alejar mas mi cabeza del monitor jaja
<ivedci89> le puse 14
<ivedci89> a todo
<ivedci89> jaja
<ivedci89> buenooo me voy a comerrr...
<xangua> yo veo todo perfecto con la letra tamaño 11 :)
<ivedci89> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astigmatismo
<Pelli_> alguien sabe como instalar fondos animados en kde 4.10
<m4v> Pelli_: ¿animados así como un vídeo? no se si tiene esa posibilidad
<Pelli_> gracias amigo pero si se puede hay tutoriales que explica que si se puede pero no se porque como siempre que quiero hacer algo en linux nunca me sale
<Pelli_> a veces cansa un poco lo facil parece imposible
<m4v> que tutorial?
<Pelli_> espera
<Pelli_> http://www.mikejr1.es/linux/index.php/-aula-linuxera-/-aula-linuxera-/30-aula/5581-dreamdesktop-usar-un-video-como-wallpaper-en-kde.html
<Pelli_> ese
<Pelli_> tambien e intentado copilarlo pero me da errores
<m4v> Pelli_: no parece que haya que compilar nada, solo instalar el paquete
<Pelli_> ya pero me pone paquete no encontrado
<Pelli_> y e conseguido descargarme el paquete de otro sitio pero no puedo instalarlo
<m4v> hiciste "sudo apt-get update" antes?
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-03
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu y derivados oficiales en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 13.10: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - Versiones soportadas: 10.04 LTS (servidor), 12.04 LTS, 12.10, 13.04 y 13.10
<Ocsi>  solo me falta tener una comida agradable
<pirulinux> buenas una pregunta si quiero que un .sh se ejecute cada 5 minutos durante 15 dias en el cron como quedaria la orden de ejecusion agradesco su respuesta de antemano
<ignacio|here> ALguien me recomienda algun buen tema de iconos? :$ http://people.sugarlabs.org/ignacio/Escritorio.png
<pirulinux> nesesito ejecutar un .sh en el crom debe ejecutarse cada 5 minutos durante 15 dias como quedaria la orden de ejecución en el crom
<niko> uBOTu-fr: mode -rq $~a
 * Basque nas
<apollo> hola,que tal
<apollo> llevo unas semanas dando vueltas por blogs y foros por que quiero cambiar de distro
<apollo> verán,llevo ya como 4 o 5 años usando debian pero han sido estos 3 últimos años cuando mas he aprendido,ahora tengo un problemilla con los paquetes y es que aun estando sid testing y experimental
<apollo> no tengo los paquetes mas actualizadios
<apollo> actualizados*
<apollo> y mi duda viene siendo que distro instalar archilinux o ubuntu,hay cosas que no me gustan de ubuntu pero se pueden cambiar
<apollo> ustedes que opinan?
<apollo> uso mi distro de diario,para escritorio,para ofimartica,juegos,programar...
<SonikkuAmerica> Arch le deje personalizar su distro más de Ubuntu
<apollo> pero ubuntu tiene los ppa
<apollo> me tengo que ir otro dia me paso por aqui
<apollo> bye
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
 * Basque re
<Lopulus> hay alguna manera de hacer un chequeo de la parte grafica?
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-04
<Lopulus> hay alguna manera de hacer un chequeo de la parte grafica?
<^Machista^> si, dandole con un martillo a la pantalla
<server_> holaa muy buenas o todos
<server_> alguien de aki sabe el comando para anadir repos
<server_> kiero anadir el repo de liquorix
<server_> nadiee???
<m4v> server_: que repo
<m4v> server_: un ppa?
<m4v> server_: «add-apt-repository --help»
<server_> es un repo del kernel
<server_> es el liqourix
<server_> estas son las lineas ke tengo ke anadir
<server_> # /etc/apt/sources.list.d/liquorix.list
<server_> deb http://liquorix.net/debian sid main
<server_> pero como le hago
<nigrobyte> server_:
<m4v> es para debian, no Ubuntu.
<nigrobyte> hola
<server_> lo quero hacer por ke kon este kernel sirve mi soundcard
<nigrobyte> server_: añade la linea deb http://liq...
<nigrobyte> en el archivo q te indica
<server_> pero komo invoco el archivo
<server_> es mi preguntu
<server_> ta
<nigrobyte> /etc/apt/source.list
<nigrobyte> abri una terminal y hace nano /etc/apt/source.list
<server_> es kon sudo
<m4v> con sudo
<server_> ok
<nigrobyte> si
<nigrobyte> o bien root
<m4v> ten en cuenta que es probable que haya problemas de dependencias porque ese repo es para Debian y no Ubuntu.
<server_> ya abia usado ese kernel kon ubuntu 12.04
<server_> trabajaba bien
<server_> ahora estoy en crunchbang so no creo ke tenga problemas
<server_> le digo si algo me sale mal
<AlexLikeRock> http://www.muylinux.com/2013/10/25/debian-sigue-numero-uno-en-servidores
<AlexLikeRock> ;-)
<AlexLikeRock> no por nada, solo por estable ;-)
<^Machista^> yo creo que eso es solo:   crea fama y hechate a dormir
<^Machista^> cualquier sistema linux es muy capaz de trabajar como servidor y ademas ser estable
<^Machista^> la cosa es que debian tiene fama.
<m4v> !offtopic
<m4v> eh, perdimos al bot.
<m4v> bueno, lo digo yo entonces: Este es un canal de soporte, para temas no relacionados por favor usen en canal de charla #ubuntu-es-cafe, ¡gracias!
<^Machista^> m4v: si no hay nadie haciendo uso del canal, un cruce de letras corto, de cualquier tema no cae mal.
<^Machista^> no se porque pero los policias siempre me han caido mal.
<m4v> ^Machista^: tkw_one?
<^Machista^> ?
<m4v> tienes un ban de este canal, justamente por no respetar el topic de este canal. Lo único que tienes que hacer es ir a -es-cafe y participar de las charlas ahí, en lugar de ocupar este con ruido y discutir a los operadores.
<m4v> ^Machista^: y como estas evadiendo ban en este momento...
<AlexLikeRock> noncualiera es estable
<AlexLikeRock> mi jefe cada vez  que actualiza  su ubuntu, se  le kebran cosas :-P
<AlexLikeRock> que piensa q cualkier  GNU-linux  puede ser estable  , es   por q no a probado una distro estable
<gabrielgf> Hola. Instale otro driver de video en ubuntu 12.10 por que el que tenía no funcionaba pero ahora glxinfo me dice: "error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<gabrielgf> Hola. Instale otro driver de video en ubuntu 12.10 por que el que tenía no funcionaba pero ahora glxinfo me dice: "error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Nono> Holaa....
<Nono> Nadie por aquí?
<Nono> Necesitaría un poco de ayuda, están pasando cosas muy raras en mi Ubuntu
<deb> !ask Nono
<Nono> Ook,deb, gracias: tengo el disco duro completamente lleno. He pasado el UbuntuTweak, y liberado algunas cosas, pero al pasar el analizador de disco, compruebo que hay muchas carpetas llenas de cosas ... a las que no puedo acceder. Entre otras, una carpeta "fantasma" de "Videos" que tiene "candado": no la puedo borrar ni mover a la papelera. Al ver las propiedades dice que el propietario es "root". El analizador de disco me dice que a
<deb> Nono,  que pasa cuando pulsas ctrl alt y T simultaneament?e
<Nono> deb, no sé si es una broma. Soy un usuario muy muy amateur.  Obviamente, sale la terminal
<deb> ok, en esa teminal, ejecuta: ls -al $HOME/Videos
<Nono> "   ls: no se puede acceder a /home/usuario/Videos: No existe el archivo o el directorio "
<deb> Nono, que dice : whoami
<Nono> Usuario
<Nono> pppppero, se supone que soy admin
<deb> le importan los ficheros de Videos?
<Nono> ...no los de esta partición, no
<deb> cd; su sudo; rm -rf Videos;exit
<Nono> de todas formas la clave es que dentro de ese "Videos" hay una carpeta, "Calibre" que nunca he conseguido borrar
<deb> ok, sudo su
<deb> que dice : whoami
<Nono> root
<Nono> !
<Nono> deb, si ahora hago "rm -rf Videos" en el terminal, borraré las dos carpetas de Videos?
<Nono> (como te decía, ahora mismo hay dos carpetas con el mismo nombre, no tengo problema en borrarlas, pero hay otra igual en otra partición)
<deb> ok, bien, que le dice un : ls -al | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<deb> ponga la direccion web que le salio.
<deb> Nono, ademas estoy sospechando que su trashbin directorio esta muy lleno, pero dependiendo que version de debian/ubuntu o lo que sea , algunas veses esta en $HOME/.trash otras veses en otro $HOME, de cualquiuer forma el infam,oso copmando: rm -fr , le ayuda, pero, trate primero de vaciar su trashbin
<Nono> trashbin está vacío. Al menos aquel al que puedo acceder
<deb> Nono, segun esta en ~/.local/share/Trash/
<deb> o sino en sus particiones que activas, un ls -al como le mencione hacia el /media ese le podria decir que directorio esta ocupando espacio
<Nono> gracias!  Voy a ver, un momento
<deb> Nono, coemzemos con esto: sudo su ...o como root, o usando sudo ...ejecute este comando
<Nono> cuál
<deb> sudo fdisk -l | | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<deb> y pega la direccioin que le sale.
<deb> sudo fdisk -l | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<deb> err.
<deb> si ya su whoami dice que es root,. ejecuta eso sin sudo
<Nono> mmmm sí, el fdisk me da una serie de datos
<deb> fdisk -l | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Nono> tengo que instalar el Curl, me dice
<deb> ok, poner esa serie de datois, o direccion aqui, si le importa privaciodad mandamelo por privado.
<deb> ok, instala curl
<deb> sudo apt-get install curl
<deb> o aptitude
 * xoan buenas
<talo> hola
<Voidvoid> hola, aunque no es precisamente el canal alguien me recomiendo alguna distro para instalar un servidor de music es para hacer streaming local
<_LuseR_> Voidvoid, centOS
<_LuseR_> facil de instalar, facil de configurar, si no estas puesto en linux ademas tiene muchisima documentacion en red...
<_LuseR_> y basada en RHEL, que es la distro por excelencia para servers, perfectamente estable y testada
<_LuseR_> weno, de hecho, CentOS es el código liberado de RHEL
<_LuseR_> Voidvoid,
<_LuseR_> Y ya si quieres aprender de verdad usa slackware
<_LuseR_> te bajas el dvd, haces instalacion full y despues levantas los servicios que necesites
<_LuseR_> pasa de ubuntu en cualquier caso, es mi opinion
<_LuseR_> claro que si ya estas puesto en linux y te atreves con gentoo... La distro a mi gusto más configurable, la uqe mejor puedes afinar con el equipo  concreto en el que la instales... pero vamos ya son palabras mayores su instalacion eh?
<_LuseR_> definitivamente centOS Voidvoid
<_LuseR_> http://www.centos.org/
<javierbuilder> hola necesito ayuda con samba. tengo 20 equipos desktop con ubuntu y samba no tengo dns server solo comparto archivos con un switch
<javierbuilder> por momentos dejo de ver los grupos de la red pero siempre llego a las carpetas compartidas con smb://ip
<javierbuilder> pueden guiarme
<javierbuilder> ?
<Bradford> que hago aqui? -_-
<atonidas> buenas
<DELLtra> nas
<deb> DELLtra, hm?
 * Basque nas
 * Basque res
<ircbuntu> hola, os voy a contar algo, cuando tenía yo mi msx hace ya de esto una porrada de años (o, eso me parece), obtenía el código fuente de los juegos hasta donde estaba compilado creando un break cuando estaba cargando el juego.
<msx> ircbuntu: jajaja, te acordás!!?? sí, lo habré hecho alguna vez :D
<ircbuntu> me pasaba de aquella todos los juegos a la primera, en la primera partida.
<msx> ircbuntu: qué buena época, luego vienieron los clones de PC y Windows (nunca nos dió el cuero en casa para comprar las Mac que eran estratosféricamente caras acá en .ar) y todo perdió su magia hasta que descubrí GNU+Linux :D
<msx> ircbuntu: es más, vos al ser español viviste de primera mano la época de gloria de los 8-bits
<msx> Dinamics, Opera Soft, Topo Soft, las Micromanía dela 1er época, WOW!!! Acá me las compraba mi viejo, llegaban siempre números sueltos
<msx> INPUT SINCLAIR, INPUT MSX, etc.
<msx> una época perfecta sin dudas, todo era magia ;)
<msx> ircbuntu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScKKkVtB2lc
<ircbuntu> yo vi el primer spectrum con más o menos 10 u 11 años, y me llamó la atención, a los 13 o 14 me compraron un msx de aquella me costó 50.000 pts, me acordaré siempre, si no me falla la memoria
<ircbuntu> venia con 50 programas, creo recordar
<msx> mi primer máquina fue una Timex Sinclair Spectrum 2068, creo que a los 8 o 9 años, luego CZ Spectrum (el clon checo de teclado de goma que calentaba como un horno!), Atari 810 XL, Spectrum 48K+ (la de teclado rígido, un maquinón!), Commodore 64 (la marrón tradicional), MSX Talent DPC-200 (MSX1) y luego la MSX que todavía conservo, una Spectravideo 728 con diskettera floppy doble densidad 5" 1/4', una pasada MAL en esa época...
<msx> siempre me quedaron en el tintero la Atari ST, la Amigo 500 (of course!) y cual
<msx> quiera de las Amstrad que veí en las revistas
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-05
<msx> ircbuntu: good memories indeed =')
<ircbuntu> pues pasaron todas, o casi por tus manos, yo no llegué a tanto me quisieron comprar un IBM PC pero costaba 200.000 pts y, no quise que se gastaran tanto dinero.
<ircbuntu> creo que fue una intuición
<ircbuntu> bill gates le había comprado el software a un pobre hombre y, la madre de bill gates movió los hilos para la venta al por mayor, igual fue por eso.
<ircbuntu> no teníamos para pan, menos íbamos a tener para comprar estampitas
<ircbuntu> en el instituto al que fui no había ni ordenadores
<ircbuntu> de aquella
<ircbuntu> me dió por ir a un curso de MS-DOS y BASIC, a 80 Km de distancia, me llevaban en coche y, no se que pasó que dejamos de ir, creo que fue el boom del windows, algo así debió de ser.
<ircbuntu> a parte de que costaba un pastón
<ircbuntu> yo BASIC, de aquella ya lo sabía de emplear el msx, con un libro que traía, cosa que los ordenadores de ahora no traen o, por lo menos a mi nunca me los dieron.
<m4v> msx, ircbuntu: el tema del canal es soporte de Ubuntu, para otros temas esta #ubuntu-es-cafe
<ircbuntu> y ahora después de tantos años, el manejo de este software si queréis saber la verdad, toda la verdad y, nada más que la verdad, es a través de LiveCD, ni se os ocurra instalar nada en el disco duro o perdéis la garantía y, así de esta manera el ordenador os queda como el primer día, si queréis software debe de estar preinstalado y compilado por el fabricante y, por eso por lo que luchan empresas como ubuntu o, debie
<ircbuntu> y msx, no hagas mucho caso no vivimos el mismo (Espacio-Tiempo) aunque coincidamos en ciertos aspectos de la rama informática y, los demás igual.
<ircbuntu> El Tiempo es lo más importante de todo, después está el Espacio.
<m4v> !offtopic ircbuntu
<kubot> ircbuntu: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<ircbuntu> El reloj eso es lo más importante en un sistema operativo.
<ircbuntu> Dios es el Tiempo
<ircbuntu> Con el tiempo se crea todo y, con el tiempo todo se acaba.
<manel2020> buenas
<manel2020> es posible que ubuntu asigne un numero de "nucleos" a un proceso que yo determine..., tengo 8 cores, el proceso tiene un parametro pero solo sirve para indicar que "nucleo" usa
<manel2020> ??
<manel2020> taskset ??
<msx> m4v: cómo llegaste a op de ubuntu?
<msx> m4v: no estabas en #kubuntu-es desde toda la vida vos?
<msx> m4v: x mi okay con las reglas del canal
<msx> sigámoslo manteniendo callado y muerto como está ahora!
<m4v> o podrías «/join #ubuntu-es-cafe» y charlar ahí.
<manel2020> ... estoy usando el taskset (probando) ¿como puedo averiguar si esta funcionando efectivamente?
<redlabel> como dar red a xperia z1 con cable usb ?
<Chullachaky> oe doc redlabel
<Chullachaky> como dices
<Chullachaky> ose en tu xperia tienes q transmitir internet a un pc atravez del usb
<Chullachaky> es algo asi dices
<redlabel> dar conexion  a movil atrabes del oc
<redlabel> pc usb
<redlabel> al reves
<redlabel> del pc al movil
<redlabel> Activesync para linux ?
<plops> redlabel: que es eso?
<redlabel> te refieres a activesync
<Chullachaky> ActiveSync es un programa de sincronización de datos desarrollado por Microsoft para su uso con sus sistemas operativos Microsoft Windows.
<redlabel> sieso es
<redlabel> creo que para ubuntu ay algo parecido synce no estoy seguro
<arielsanflo> como recupero la parte grafica
<arielsanflo> actualize y al reiniciar
<arielsanflo> nada no sale la parte grafica
<m4v> arielsanflo: que placa de video tienes?
<m4v> y que ubuntu estas usando?
<arielsanflo> 14.04
<guille_> hola estoy en el chat en castellano ?
<guille_> perdon a todos  aqui se habla en español ?
<guille_> hola
<guille_> buenas tardes a todos
<guille_> alguien puede ayudarme para configurar mi escritorio kubuntu 13.10
<guille_> hola hbalas español
<ramrebol> hola. Estoy tratando de bajar todo el directorio people.sc.fsu.edu/~jburkardt. Trate con wget -r pero no se bajan todos los subarchivos. Alguien sabe que argumentos debe tener wget para bajarlo completo?
<starky> cero que es por que con wget -r se descarga como mucho 5 niveles
<ramrebol> starky: supuse eso, porqu bajo hartas cosas pero directorios completos los omitio :(
<starky> añadele -linf
<ramrebol> añadido. Espero funcione (seguro demorara algunas horas). Gracias
<starky> de nada, que tengas suerte ;-)
<guille_> hola a todos nececitaria saber como cambiar mi escritorio
<guille_> doy nuebo en kubuntu
<guille_> alguien me puede echar un mano
<guille_> quisiera cambiar el escritorio
<starky> por cual?
<guille_> es que no se  prmero tendria que averiguar si mi placa admite otro mejor no ?
<guille_> este no tiene muchas opciones
<starky> no
<guille_> o la placa de video da igual
<starky> si tira con kde tirara con el resto
<guille_> con el boton derecho desde el escritorio en conf de escrritorio no tengo obsiones son todas idem
<guille_> tengo que cambiarlo desde otra aplicacion
<guille_> descargue cortina pero no se ejecuta
<guille_> y  docki igual  o no se ejecutarlos tal ves
<guille_>  antes estaba con linux min y tenia mas opciones
<guille_> pero no pude instalarlo jamas
<guille_> asi que estoy probando  con  xubunto
<guille_> xubuntu
<guille_> 13.10
<starky> pero no estabas con kubuntu?
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda me surgio un problema al actualizar
<arielsanflo> me sale esto
<guille_> no me equiboque
<guille_> bueno es que ya no se  si es kubu o xubu
<arielsanflo> no me sale el gnome escritorio a medias
<starky> xubuntu es un entorno ligero
<guille_> todos los dias estoy probando distros diferentes
<guille_> ligero es que no tiene muchas opciones ?
<starky> si, es muy configurable
<guille_> todo empeso porque quise probar el cinamon
<guille_> y se jodio todo estaba re bien con mate
<arielsanflo> ayuda por favor el gnome me sale bien
<guille_> esa es otro donde veo que disto tengo instalada
<arielsanflo> pero cuando boy a enrar  a las palicaciones
<arielsanflo> se borra la mitad del escritorio
<arielsanflo> a que se debera
<guille_> pues yo poco te puedo ayudar estoy idem m con el escritorio
<guille_> lo siento starki pero eres el unico que me ha respondido
<guille_> alguien aqui usa unetbooting
<arielsanflo> ayudaneme por favor tengo ubuntu con unity y no me sale el cursor del mause
<arielsanflo> como hago para solucionar este incoveniente
<arielsanflo> gracias de anteman po la ayuda
<arielsanflo> ya no se que hacer
<ramrebol> consulta: cuando pongo en mi pantalla 4:3 todo se ve estirado, pero si no pongo eso se ve bien. Como puedo hacer para que se vea bien?  Si bajo la resolucion de la pantalla se ve todo demasiado grande
<ramrebol> ¿como puedo hacer que se vea bien?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<attajo> saludos a todos
<attajo> tengo un problema
<attajo> tengo una ip publica que pasa por una nat y esta asociada a una ip interna
<attajo> ahora configure
<attajo> http y ssh
<attajo> y en la red interna
<attajo> corre
<attajo> todos los servicios del server
<attajo> pero desde afuera
<attajo> no sale ningun sercicio
<mimecar> has redireccionado los puertos en el router?
<luismi87> buenas
<attajo> el problema es que el nat lo hicieron otras persona
<attajo> persona
<attajo> personas
<attajo> para salir de dudas
<attajo> en el server configuro el ip de la red local es cierto?
<attajo> y el nat deberia ser quien hace los tramites para ver los servicios
<mimecar> si usas DHCP, tu IP la asigna el router
<mimecar> tienes que modificar el router
<attajo> son ips asignadas
<attajo> en la red interna
<attajo> tengo respues de los servicios http y ssh en mi red interna
<mimecar> ¿has configurado tu router para que redireccione las peticiones a los puertos 80 y 22 a tu equipo?
<attajo> sep
<mimecar> en ese caso te tendría que funcionar si es correcto
 * Basque nas
<plops> buenas
<plops> buenas
<eri_> buenas
<eri_> tengo un problema con un update del kernel 3.10 en ubuntu 12
<eri_> alguien podria ayudarme
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-06
<eri_> nadie vivo?
<Romerol> buenas noches
<zerick> eri_, what's up ?
<arielsanflo> saludos buena noche
<eri_> hey
<arielsanflo> despues de actualizar el escritorio gnome  me dejo de funcionar y me salen los titulos a medias
<arielsanflo> ubuntu 14.04
<eri_> hey zerick
<zerick> cuál es tu problema, amiwo!
<eri_> heheheh
<arielsanflo> ya no se que hacer le instale el xserver-xorg
<arielsanflo> y nada
<arielsanflo> sigue igual
<arielsanflo> no se que hacer ayuda por favor
<eri_> zerick: tengo problemas con un update que no queria hacer pero lamentablemente en una instalacion se colo no se como
<eri_> y es el update al kernel 3.10 creo
<eri_> estoy en el 3.8
<zerick> eri_, ok, pero detalla un poco más
<eri_> el caso es que me a travado el apt-get
<zerick> que es lo que te sale
<eri_> y cuando intento repararlo
<eri_> lo que hace que me bloquea el dpkg
<zerick> usa paste.debian.net y pasa la salida de tu termina
<eri_> y tengo que reiniciar y reparar ubuntu en el boot
<zerick> s/termina/terminal
<eri_> y luego entrar
<eri_> deja intentarlo por que en la maquina que lo estoy haciendo no tiene irc tuve que entrar desde otra
<eri_> muy dificil la idea del pastebin hermano
<zerick> jajaja
<zerick> eri_, usa esta cosa -> http://sprunge.us/
<eri_> ok olle esto
<eri_> cuando le doy a dpkg ---configure -a
<eri_> me dice que hay error como volviendo a mi imagen del kernel
<m4v> eri_: que Ubuntu tienes?
<eri_> 12.04
<zerick> eri_, apt-get install -f ?
<zerick> no tendrás lleno el /boot ?
<zerick> la partición (?)
<Enege> Saludos
<Enege> !
<eri_> me manda a dpkg que onfigure
<zerick> eri_, eso quiere decir que por alguna razón no pudo terminar de instalar el nuevo kernel
<eri_> omo voy pa tra o pa lante
<zerick> eri_, no tendrás el /boot lleno?
<m4v> eri_: estoy seguro que 3.10 no es un kernel que ese en 12.04, podés decirnos que estas haciendo exactamente? como es que estas actualizando? normalmente las actualizaciones del kernel van sin problemas (si viene de Ubuntu)
<eri_> eso me digo yo
<eri_> por eso kuando me llego le di sin problema
<eri_> y solo eran 3
<eri_> header kernel
<m4v> a ver, tengo una pc con 12.04...
<zerick> para 12.04 el kernel va en ~3.2 , ni 3.8 y menos 3.10, y no había notado ese pequeño detalle  :-P
<eri_> el de esta maquina tambien
<m4v> existe versiones más nuevas para instalar, como el 3.11 (no veo 3.10), pero el que tiene por defecto es 3.2
<m4v> eri_: yo desinstalaría esos paquetes, no se de donde salieron
<eri_> bueno dige si se ve arriba que no rekuerdo bien kual hera la que iva a moverse
<eri_> olle
<m4v> eri_: anda el apt-get?
<eri_> digo lo que se
<eri_> apt get no anda
<eri_> hase rato uviera instalador irssi y pastebin y eto fuera otra historia
<m4v> que paquete causa el error?
<eri_> digo que no se komo estoy en 3.8
<eri_> kernel
<m4v> no puede llamarse "kernel", no existe
<eri_> ke el problema es que si apt-get me dise que no a terminado de instalar tal pakete kernel 3.8 y por eso dpkg ta bloquiao y no se ke
<eri_> imagen
<zerick> eri_, apt-cache policy linux-image
<eri_> deja ver
<zerick> que sale en installed y candidate?
<m4v> eri_: fijate de remover ese paquete con "sudo dpkg -r nombre_del_paquete"
<eri_> y el error pa mi que esta
<eri_> que el queria ponerme obligao una imagen 64bit
<eri_> y mi maquina es 32 bit de base
<eri_> aunque tengo 3 gb en ram
<zerick> ps no..
<zerick> a no ser que hayas agregado algo raro a tu /etc/apt/source.list ..
<m4v> supongo que por eso el kernel falla en instalarse :P
<eri_> m4v: komo puedo remover todo los paquetes del ultimo update
<eri_> me rekuerdo que yo podia haser eso en bsd
<m4v> eri_: tenés que borrarlos de a uno, y no se bien si el comando que te di anda
<eri_> ami no me anda apt
<eri_> deja ver komo dises kon dpkg
<m4v> sería por ejemplo «sudo dpkg -r linux-image-3.8.algo»
<m4v> seguramente tab te completa el nombre entero
<m4v> eri_: que dice «uname -r»?
<eri_> pera
<eri_> dise dike ke no puedo por dependensias
<m4v> que dice uname -r?
<eri_> dise que estoy en 3.8
<m4v> bue, no lo vas a poder desinstalar entonces...
<gabriel123> Hola. ¿Saben como hacer andar un joystick en el game port de la placa de sonido (Genius Sound Maker Value 4.1)? Como puerto midi lo reconoce y si pongo lsmod | grep gameport me aparece cargado
<m4v> gabriel123: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330607 ?
<gabriel123> m4v pruebo y después comento. Gracias
<m4v> gabriel123: aunque estoy viendo que jscalibrator no funciona en las versiones recientes de ubuntu
<gabriel123> m4v eso parece. Cuando pongo "sudo modprobe joydev" me devuelve: WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/options, it will be ignored in a future release.
<gabriel123> m4v el modulo de gameport esta cargado pero no se crea el dispositivo js1
<m4v> gabriel123: http://askubuntu.com/questions/32031/how-do-i-configure-a-joystick-or-gamepad/270111#270111
<arielsanflo> ayuda con gnome-shell
<arielsanflo> cuando quiero abrir las aplicaciones bu quedan entrecortadas todas las aplicaciones
<gabriel123> m4v tengo instalado el jstest-gtk pero no me encuentra el joystick
<SonikkuAmerica> jej
<SonikkuAmerica> (holas)
<SonikkuAmerica> Qué mal, RotMG fue hackeado
<SonikkuAmerica> y los hackers lo reemplazaron con Ubuntu webchat
<m4v> sería más relevante en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<gabriel123> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe como activar el puerto de joystik (game port) en ubuntu 12.04 de una placa Genius Sound Maker 4.1?
<gabriel123> como puerto MIDI funciona.
<m4v> no tengo joystick así que no te puedo guiar más :/
<gabriel123> Bueno gracias igual m4v
<MAD_51> morning
<MAD_51> morning!
<MAD_51> There is no activity!!!
<MAD_51> :-(
<MAD_51> So, everthing goes right!
<kal_> pregunta: tengo u12.04 instalado, que diferencia hay con el u12.04.3 ?
<starky> creo que se llama reedición acumulativa
<starky> son paquetes más estables o algo así
<starky> actualizaciones y demás
<kal_> Aparte, tengo el problema de, se ha vuelto loco mi ubuntu, va lento, el ventilador va a toda ostia, se cuelga... Y eso que empleo un usuario no administrador. QEu puedo hacer?
<kal_> Sin embargo, al emplear el usuario administrador, la cosa parece ir bien, el ventilador va normal, no se cuelga, etc. alguan sugerencia?
<starky> es el ventilador de la grafica?
<kal_> El problema es k en el usuario no admon tengo toooo, gestor email, navegador (claves, favoritos, etc.).... es un trastorno cuando pasa esto. Por ello migre de guindos.... pero heme aki...
<kal_> starky: ya que lo dices, monitor del sistema a tope en el usuario no admon. Ventilador fisico.... enfrador del hardward
<kal_> ...enfirador
<kal_> pregunto, si elimino por completo el usuario no admon y lo vuelvo a establecer desde el principio?
<kal_> Se supone que si hay problemas deberia poder solucionarlo sin tener que recurrir a medidas drasticas.  el tema esta en como hacerlo?
 * xoan buenas
<anikras> alguien sabe como puedo descargarme un video de youtube por consola
<anikras> he probado con youtube-dl
<anikras> pero no me funciona
<m4v> anikras: «sudo apt-get install youtube-dl»
<m4v> «youtube-dl url-del-vídeo»
<m4v> an
<m4v> anikras: ah, contesté antes de mirar el resto :/
<anikras> m4v, me da este error al intentar descargar el video
<anikras> WARNING: Warning: Falling back to static signature algorithm
<anikras> ERROR: unable to download video data: HTTP Error 403: Forbidden
<anikras> cuando pongo youtube-dl -U me sale este otro error
<anikras> It looks like you installed youtube-dl with a package manager, pip, setup.py or a tarball. Please use that to update.
<anikras> pero lo instale desde repositorios
<m4v> funciona bien desde mi pc, debe ser con ese video en particular
<kal> una pregunta, al instalar ubuntu server o ubuntu con un servidor web, servidor archivos, impresora, ssh , Hay que hacer particiones para cada una de ellas?
<kal> es recomendable asi?
<m4v> anikras: que version tienes? «apt-cache policy youtube-dl»
<anikras> Installed: 2013.12.04-1
<m4v> kal: no.
<m4v> kal: si no sabés para que necesitas hacer particiones aparte entonces no las hagas.
<m4v> anikras: mi versión es 2013.08.29-1
<m4v> así que la tuya es mas nueva? pero estoy probando y me anda..
<anikras> he estado buscando por los archivos temporales pero no he encontrado nada
<anikras> he conseguido desde una extension de firefox
<m4v> usar lsof para sacar el descriptor del archivo funcionaba antes, ahora parece que no.
<anikras> de momento funciona con la extension
<Alberto> buenas!
<Alberto> como les va?
<Alberto> Estoy teniendo un problema con ubuntu server 12.04. En una maquina que tengo a mi lado. La cosa es que no tengo acceso a la red. Si hago ping google.com, devuelve unkown .... Y al parecer esta todo correctamente configurado. Si ejecuto service networking status, me dice stop/waiting
<Alberto> por mas que corra start o restart me tira lo mismo
<Alberto> que puedo hacer?
<zerick> Alberto, haz ping a una IP por ejemplo al 8.8.8.8
 * Basque nas
<Rocco> o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-07
<dumies_freelanc> hola
<dumies_freelanc> Fallo al obtener la lista de compartición del servidor
<dumies_freelanc> Read more: http://linuxmanr4.com/2009/11/12/fallo-al-obtener-la-lista-de-comparticion-del-servidor-ubuntu-karmic-koala/#ixzz2safnGlpb
<dumies_freelanc> solucione con esta guia el roblema del mensaje .. pero no puedo ver los host dentro dle grupo
<dumies_freelanc> tengo 33 desktop con 12.04
<dumies_freelanc> compartidos con samba  sin servidor dns  solo compartiendo con un switch
<xubuntu312> buenas
<xubuntu312> como instalo skype en xubuntu DX
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu y derivados oficiales en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 13.10: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - Versiones soportadas: 10.04 LTS (servidor), 12.04 LTS, 12.10 y 13.10
<baltolkien_> Hola
<baltolkien_> Alguien me puede ayudar?
<baltolkien_> He añadido una línea al fstab de mi portátil y ahora no arranca
<successus> salud
<geek_jose> buenos dias alguien me podria ayudar a configurar mi VPS de digital ocean ubuntu 12.04
<geek_jose> quiero instalarle lo necesario para levantar un web server y nodejs
<geek_jose> hola wotan
<wotan> hola
<jgleal> aa
<geek_jose> hola wotan que haciendo tan temprano aki?
<wotan> temprano es relativo, donde vivo ya no lo es tanto
<sadalsuud> hola
<sadalsuud> una pregunta uno puede conseguir, descargar un lubuntu LTS ?? o esas versiones solo se consiguen con ubuntu ??
<starky> la 14.04 será la primera LTS
<starky> de lubuntu
<starky> creo :P
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> pregunta rápida para ahorrar buscar como era exactamente
<Harpagornis> el fichero de grub2, para  editar tu menu de arranque
<Harpagornis> cual era?
<Harpagornis> /etc/grub.cfg?
<Harpagornis> /etc/grub/menu.lst
<Harpagornis> o la opción c
<Harpagornis> ninguna de las dos
<Harpagornis> de premio tengo 1kg de marisco gallego
<m4v> Harpagornis: que necesitas cambiar? grub2 no se modifica a mano
<m4v> Harpagornis: /etc/default/grub?
<Harpagornis1> perdona, m4v, si, el fichero de configuración del menu, donde están todas las opciones
<m4v> Harpagornis: editas /etc/default/grub y ejecutas «sudo update-grub» para que haga efecto
<Harpagornis> ok gracias m4v
<m4v> Harpagornis: no se que es lo que quieres modificar, pero las opciones eran en ese archivo, particiones booteables las tiene que detectar solo y no hay que agregarlas a mano
<Moustacho> Hola todos
<wicope> hola a todos. ¿Cómo puedo saber que proceso está mal y me impide apagar el ordenador? es decir, al apagar el equipo me dice siempre un proceso desconocido esta bloqueado y tengo que pulsar cerrar proceso en una ventana para que se apague. Gracias
<kurama10> wicope: trata de apargarla desde una terminal
<kurama10> ahi te va a decir cual es
<kurama10> o el numero de proceso
<wicope> kurama10: sudo halt? sudo reboot? y después es muy rápido, dónde miro en los logs /var/log pero donde... No se quizás me salga algo nuevo.. en breve lo hago, algo que añadir?
<kurama10> sudo poweroff
<kurama10> wicope: que escritorio usas
<kurama10> ?
<wicope> gnome con awesome
<kurama10> mmm
<kurama10> puede ser que se este colgando el awesome
<kurama10> nuncan combinen ... o usan uno o usan otro ...
<wicope> si, surgió a partir de "editar" de más el fichero de configuración de awesome
<kurama10> wicope: sip restaura tu backup de tus archivs de configuracion y prueba
<wicope> kurama10: yo uso la ventaja de uso y la ventaja de otro, a mi me va genial, poco a poco voy quitando Gnome,..
<wicope> restaurar el fichero de configuración iría para atrás, quiero saber que proceso es .. no se si es awesome u otro... voy a reiniciar con el comando no se si veré algo o no, ...
<kurama10> wicope: es solo para que mires si hace lo mismo
<wicope> kurama10: si, voy .. lo que pasa es que primero reinicio de mente y después si me vulevo a bloquear reinicio para ver. .. voy a ver lo de los procesos bloqueados a ver si tengo alguno zombie o algo .. antes ..  a ver donde estaba .. jejej
<wicope> kurama10: vengo, voy a probar a matar un proceso zombie que quizás era ese, .. http://robersoft.blogcindario.com/2012/01/00043-procesos-zombie-en-linux-ubuntu.html ya hago varias pruebas, gracias por tu ayuda
<deb> wicope_, pero cuando el proceso z tiene de parent a init 0 ya se jodio ahi, necesita reiniciar
<wicope_> hola kurama10 al final era un proceso zombie que se me queda pillado y por eso al apagar tengo que darle a finalizar a mano en una ventana emergente, el proceso es zeitgeist-datah http://pastebin.com/DdN7Tkmp bueno pienso que el nautilus me petardea tengo una ligera idea de porque pero nada claro ...
<thesiroflinux> Hola, ¿como podria instalar ubuntu en un dispositivo de doble nucleo que usa android?
<mimecar> thesiroflinux, pasa al canal de offtopic
<thesiroflinux> ah que para esta pregunta también debo hacer un bypass a offtopic, que raro no??
<mimecar> ya sabes que no puedes hacer las preguntas aquí
<thesiroflinux> bien solo preguntare aqui mismo sobre que tiempo hace en el pais de ubuntu sudafrica por ejemplo eso vale???
<mimecar> no
<thesiroflinux> Ah que fastidio no puedo instalarle un ubuntu compartido a mi dispositivo android , los de ubuntu.es no quieren ayudarme
<redlabel> holas para todos y todas
<redlabel> quisiera probar wicd pero e tenido fracaso y asta ahora e estado sin red bueno en fin si alguno o alguna me echa un cable aunque sera al cuello se lo agradecería mucho gracias
<redlabel> uso 13.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<redlabel> si
<mimecar> ¿no te funciona la tarjeta con el gestor de redes de Gnome'
<redlabel> si ahora si pues estoy con ella pero queria ver probar wicd
<redlabel> sin fracasar otra ves
<mimecar> si te funciona el Wifi, ¿para que quieres poner Wicd?
<redlabel> perdona estoy con kde y solo es por curiosidad
<redlabel> y aprender
<mimecar> ok, ¿cómo lo estas poniendo?
<redlabel> pues me gustaría hacerlo por consola pues la ultima prueba que ice fue con synaptic
<mimecar> synaptic hace lo mismo que la consola
<redlabel> valla algo no cargue
<mimecar> ¿le has dicho a KDE que use Wicd?
<redlabel> lo que ice fue instalar wind , wincd-kde y los demas los puso el solito y desinstalar networ-common y networ-ppth
<redlabel> pero ahora que ya esta todo como al principio megustaria recomendación de que paquetes deberia instalar aparte del wicd
<mimecar> redlabel, Wicd instala todas las dependencias
<redlabel> ok
<redlabel> lo de kde que use wicd como lo ago
<mimecar> me parece que era una opción del panel de control
<mimecar> en las opciones de red
<redlabel> una duda entre wicd-gtk o wicd -kde
<mimecar> -kde
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<edurne> hola
<edurne> ¿Es seguro esto?
<edurne> buenassss
<edurne> que tal
<edurne> ¿Hay alguien?
<edurne> me siento sola aquí
<edurne> bueno
<edurne> creo que no es aquí
<edurne> me voy
<edurne> adios
<petete> Hola, quería hablar con la marimacho de edurne pero ya se ha ido , lástima
<gian__> holaa
<gian__> estoy instalando xubuntu y tengo un problemita
<ivedci89-desktop> dime
<ivedci89-desktop> gla
<ivedci89-desktop> gian__:
<ivedci89-desktop> gian__:  que te está pasando
<ivedci89-desktop> ?
<ivedci89-desktop> aluien sabe qué le pasaba a gian__
<Xiguanda> wola¡¡¡
<arielsanflo> ayuda por favor el escritorio gnome-shell me sale a medias  cuando quiero ver las aplicaciones
<arielsanflo> en el panel
<arielsanflo> donde estan todas las aplicaciones
 * xoan buenas
<arielsanflo> ayuda por favr
<arielsanflo> gnome-shell despues de una actualizacion me sale a medias
<arielsanflo> cuando trato de abrir el panel de aplicaciones
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-08
<[]^OsAmA^[]> hola alguien vivo
<[]^OsAmA^[]> tengo una duda y no se por que no me sirve lo que hago
<Patero-ng> les gustaria escuchar la cancion que le cante a Amy una chica que conoci en el siquiatrico
<pizalahuella> buen día a todos
<pizalahuella> alguien podría decirme como ver información de hard disk por consola ?
<yarinse> alguien me ayuda modifica sources.list para que deje de pedir el cdrom?
<successus> salud
<Xiguanda> hi
<led> buen dia, necesito ayuda actualice mi xubuntu y no funciona parole, dice error gstreamer, error al iniciar playbin
<arielsanflo> saludos y buen dia
<ignacio|here> Hola.
<ignacio|here> Alguien sabe porque ubuntu 12.04 ahora pide 8.GB dedisco
<chilicuil> ni idea, supongo que instalara muchos programas
<ignacio|here> Pero antes pedia 5 o6
<Harpagornis> ignacio|here: no tengo ni idea, pero tranquilo, que seguro que tienen sus razones lógicas,xd
<ignacio|here> xD
<ignacio|here> Harpagornis? xD -Perdon me dio risa tu nombre-
<Harpagornis> ignacio|here: que le pasa al nombre?xd
<ignacio|here> Harpagornis, no se, me suena a "Agapornis" XD
<SkavenXXI> yo me acabo de dar cuenta de que realmente no era así xD
<rootcierva> hello
<ignacio|here> rootcierva, hi (?) we speak spanish here D:
<ignacio|here> :o tiene cloak de wikimedia :O
<ignacio|here> Ah
<ignacio|here> Alguien me dice porque veo
<ignacio|here> groups: no se puede encontrar el nombre para el grupo con ID 1001
<ignacio|here> al entrar a la terminal?
<ger> ger
<ger> rootcierva
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-09
<marcolandia> mm
<marcolandia> rm
<marcolandia> rm -R
<marcolandia> rm -R *
<marcolandia> :D.
<nmid00> wuieb etan conecrtado
<nmid00> no hay nadie conectado]!!
<CustomizeDistro> Buenos dias....una duda que tengo...con el ubuntu customization kit...leo que se puede personalizar un livecd...si yo lo que quiero es tunearme la instalacion de ubuntu (es decir, con mis iconos, accesos directos, programas etc)...me vale con esa herramienta o solo me construira un livecd personalizado?
<Xiguanda> good good good morning god¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
<Spacecloud> Hola Xiguanda.
<successus> salud
<alfonso> buenos dias
<alfonso> acabo de adquirir hace unos dias un sony Xperia Z1 y no habia tenido tiempo de ponerme a conectarlo con mi pc con ubuntu 12.04. Hoy lo he hecho y cual ha sido mi sorpresa que ubuntu ni siquiera lo reconoce como disco externo, es decir ni lo reconoce, me puesto a buscar en San google bendito y mi sorpresa es que no hay ninguna informacion sobre este terminal de sony con relacion a ubuntu. La pregunta alguien sabe como acceder a este
<alfonso> modelo de telefono desde ubuntu o sabe de algun post que lo expliquen o le haya pasado y lo haya solucionado ?
<mimecar> ¿cómo se identifica el teléfono?
<alfonso> espera
<alfonso> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0fce:019e Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> memoria usb, dispositivo multimedia...
<mimecar> lo configuras en el teléfono
<alfonso> disculpa no te entiendo
<alfonso> lo siento
<mimecar> en los menús del teléfono, Ajustes, almacenamiento puedes definir como se conecta
<alfonso> no
<alfonso> tiene la opcion pero no la puedo marcar
<alfonso> mimecar: disculpa
<alfonso> tiene dos opciones : modo transferencia de medios MTP que esta activada y Modo almacenamiento masivo MSC
<mimecar> Ubuntu soporta MTP
<alfonso> ok lo tengo instalado
<mimecar> cuando conectas el teléfono no lo detecta nautilus?
<alfonso> pero no reconoce el telefono
<alfonso> no
<mimecar> ¿tienes abierto nautilus y no te sale nada?
<alfonso> exacto que es lo que mas me extraña
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estas usando?
<alfonso> porque si por lo menos lo reconociera como disco externo
<alfonso> 12.04
<mimecar> no te lo va a reconocer como disco externo
<alfonso> salgo un momento si estas por aqui luego te veo
<alfonso> gracias mimecar
<alfonso> mimecar: sigues por aqui
<mimecar> sí
<alfonso> porque me decias que no me lo va a reconocer como disco externo
<mimecar> si no lo pones en modo de almacenamiento masivo no aparecerá como memoria usb
<alfonso> ok
<alfonso> otro problema añadido, no deja poner modo almacenamiento masivo la memoria interna
<mimecar> eso ya es problema del teléfono
<alfonso> indagare sobre ese tema a ver que puedo solucionar
<alfonso> gracias mimecar
 * xoan buenas
<larios> sos
<mimecar> larios, sos?
<larios_> mimecar, mandame pri9vado
<mimecar> si quieres soporte de Ubuntu por el canal
<larios_> voi lento tengo que pulsar menu para poder ver algo  y escrivo a ciegas
<larios_> me nu se activa solo cada ves
<larios_> que ago algo
<mimecar> ¿no estas en un ordenador?
<larios_> go que no es coña
<larios_> si estoy en un ordenador
<larios_> ya te digo tienes permiso para entrar
<mimecar> permisos para entrar a donde
<larios_> al pc
<mimecar> no hay soporte remoto
<mimecar> tu preguntas las dudas y te ayudamos a resolver los problemas
<larios_> como es eso de reparar  sistema apt-get   sistema nuevo
<mimecar> di el problema que tienes
<larios_> sitema super lento cada ves tengo que pulsar menu para continuar  y tengo que escribir aciegas
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y comprueba si te pasa lo mismo
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estas usando?
<chapo> Buenas
<chapo> Una pregunta, tuve problemas en mi grub, tengo dual boot, de ahi arranque con un cd live hice mont a la particion con ubuntu, de ahi grub-install apuntnado al sda que corresponde y ya meanda el grub y puedo usar ubuntu, como le hago para agregar al grub windows?
<mimecar> entra en Ubuntu y edita el menú de grub2
<chapo> aunque no me aparezca windows al inicio?
<chapo> es el que no me aparece lo tengo en otr particion apra el dua lbooting
<mimecar> no puedes editar Grub sin entrar en Ubuntu
<chapo> es que ya logre entrar a ubuntu, como agrego windows ahi me estanque :s
<chapo> la particion que tiene windows al grub
<chapo> dale
<mimecar> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/154362
<chapo> gracias por la orintacion mimecar, oye por cierto no has visto al arp por aca?
<mimecar> hoy creo que no
<chapo> dale muchas gracias por la info, saludos :d
<_LuseR_> alguno me recomendaria un buen lugar para contratar un dominio?
<chapo> de donde eres?
<_LuseR_> solo el dominio, sin mas servicios
<chapo> yo lo compre en hospedando.com.mx
<chapo> me costo como 100 pesos el ano
<mimecar> _LuseR_, este canal no es para eso
<chapo> teens razon mimecar
<mimecar> !ot _LuseR_
<kubot> LuseR_: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<_LuseR_> mimecar, lo se, imagine que no fuese tan rigido :S
<chapo> son politicas que hay que seguir :d
<mimecar> hay un canal para esas cosas
<mimecar> usalo
<_LuseR_> muhcas gracias mimecar
<javier12> hola
<javier12> podeis ayudarme a usar cron?
<mimecar> !pregunta javier12
<kubot> javier12: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<javier12> me gustaria saber como puedo poner cron para que haga una tarea cada media hora
<mimecar> http://blog.desdelinux.net/cron-crontab-explicados/
<javier12> ahi pone para fechas exactas
<mimecar> se puede poner por horas o minutos
<javier12> como se pone para indicarle por minutos?
<mimecar> puedes ponerlo cada hora en tu caso
<mimecar> uno para las :00
<mimecar> y otro para las :30
<javier12> no hay una forma de decirle cada 30 min por ejmplo en vez de ir poniendo las horas una a una?
<mimecar> "Un molesto recordatorio cada minuto de cada hora todos los días (NO recomendable)."
<mimecar> buscalo en el documento
<mimecar> sólo le indicas en que minuto lo repite, no tienes que añadir todas las horas
<javier12> vale, gracias
<javier12> mimecar, crees que estaria bien así para cada 15 minutos? : */15 * * * * root /home/javier/Scripts/trim.sh
<mimecar> ponlo cada minuto y haz la prueba
<javier12> hace falta reiniciar?
<mimecar> ¿lo vas a ejecutar como root?
<javier12> si
<mimecar> ok
<javier12> funciona sin reiniciar, no?
<mimecar> en principio sí
<javier12> vale, reinicio y me vuelvo a conectar
<javier12_> no funciona
<mimecar> pon un comando sencillo para las pruebas
<javier12_> ese comando hace una escritura a un log
<javier12_> por eso se que no funciona
<mimecar> usa un comando sencillo
<javier12_> funcionar funciona el comando, lo he probado desde la consola. algo mal tendre puesto en crontab
<mimecar> usa un comando sencillo en el cron
<javier12_> tampoco funciona
<alexis_> asdasd
<Biblioclasta> btebte
<bilbotarra_> hola
<bilbotarra_> con qué aplicación puedo abrir con un archivo.acsm?
<mimecar> esa extensión no es del DRM de Adobe?
<bilbotarra_> ni idea
<bilbotarra_> es que el archivo es URLLink.acsm y no puedo abrirlo
<bilbotarra_> puede que sea de adobe
<mimecar> tienes que usar las herramientas de Adobe para descargar el archivo asociado
<Biblioclasta> si es para documentos con restriciones drm
<mimecar> http://www.librerianorma.com/faq/faq_respuesta.aspx?p=7mwtXjLj11O5uU9afHO3Hw==
<mimecar> si buscas un poco en Google sale
<bilbotarra_> tengo instalado adobe acrobat
<mimecar> con el Acrobar no te funcionará
<mimecar> tienes que usar Adobe Digital Editions
<Biblioclasta> si, con wine se puede usar
<bilbotarra_> acabo de mirar en google, dice que Adobe Digital Editions no se encuentra disponible para Linux.
<Biblioclasta> http://robert.penz.name/440/howto-install-adobe-digital-editions-on-ubuntu-12-04-and-use-it-with-an-e-book-reader/
<Biblioclasta> pero puedes usarlo con wine
<mimecar> tendrás que tener una cuenta asociada en Adobe Digital Editions
<bilbotarra_> vale, voy a probar con wine
<Ester__> hola te quiero conocer
<Ester__> hola
<Ester__> HOLA
<yarinse_> ahh Ester__ ?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-02
<icloud_> hola
<icloud_> necesito ayud
<icloud_> ayudaa
<icloud_> cree el hotspot
<icloud_> pero no me toma ips automaticas
 * merrick  B. días y tal...
<adolphm> hola a todos , deseo hacer una consulta sobre la instalacion y configuracion de una placa sblive 5.1!, emu10k1
<adolphm> Tengo una placa de sonido pci SBLive 5.1, que funciona bien en windows con los drivers de www.kproject.com, en ubuntu 14.04 , el comando lspci -v la reconoce , pero no tiene asignado un "kernel driver", lo raro es que el gameport de la placa si tiene asignado un driver "Emu10k1_gameport", el comando aplay -l no la lista, he probado los tutoriales que se encuentran en internet, pero no me dieron resultados, no he compilado los driv
<adolphm> ers de alsa , porque cada vez que lo hice me daba error en el configure o en el make.
<roger_35> o/
<Knight80> Hola a todos
<Knight80> Muy buenas tardes.
<Knight80> Tengo un problema con Ubuntu.
<Knight80> Intento acceder a una máquina Windows, a la que solía poder acceder desde Ubuntu, pero no aparece dicho ordenador Windows en "Examinar la red".
<successus> salud
<successus> salud o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-03
<successus> salud
<Lamusj> Buenos dias, tengo instalado ubuntu gnome 14.04, esta mañana copie y pegue algunas fuentes de win en mi ubuntu y al reiniciar, no se que paso, todos las letras se volvieron cuadros, entro alguna pagina y pasa lo mismo !!
<Lamusj> alguien me podria guiar o colaborar en la solucion? muchas gracias
<GridCube> Lamusj: como pusistes las fuentes?
<GridCube> en la carpeta .fonts que creaste en tu home?
<Lamusj> no, GridCube en usr/share/fonts
<GridCube> eso no se hace
<Lamusj> GridCube, :/ si, ya entiendo por que !
<Lamusj> si le ejecuto sudo fc-cache -f -v podria servir GridCube ?
<GridCube> !fonts
<kubot> Aspectos sobre la instalación de fuentes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - ¿No hay fuentes en Flash? Instalá "msttcorefonts" (del !Multiuniverso), "gsfonts", y "gsfonts-x11". No hay fuentes en MPlayer? mira !MPlayer. Para las fuentes oficiales de Ubuntu, mirá: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<GridCube> ni idea Lamusj
<Lamusj> pruebo y reinicio a ver. Gracias GridCube
<Lamusj> GridCube, muchas gracias, si funciono la linea de comandos! voy a leer la pagina que me pasaste, Gracias nuevamente !
<GridCube> Lamusj: las fuentes es re facil
<GridCube> creas un directorio .fonts en tu home y tiras las fuentes ahi
<GridCube> y ya
<Lamusj> las toma automaticamente? GridCube
<GridCube> sep
<Lamusj> no sabia, la verdad, muchas gracias por tu ayuda!
<forces>  o/
<coihue> o/
<Galico> igual no es el sitio donde preguntar, pero alguien sabe un programa que funcione bien en android para usar jabber? El Xabber me da problemas para conectarse y el cisco jabber me da problemas...
<Galico> en el ordenador me conecto con pidgin y va bien la cuenta, asi que no creo que sea eso
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-04
<siac> Una pregunta ¿OpenOffice tiene mejor compatibilidad con documentos MS que libreoffice?
<guampa> creo que mas o menos parecido
<m4v> siac: no estoy seguro, LibreOffice es un fork de openoffice de cuando oracle lo compró.
<m4v> siac: hoy por hoy todas las distros usan libreoffice
<m4v> después del fork oracle abandonó openoffice y nose que pasó
<bigmonkey> hola
<bigmonkey> algun programa para autoposting para facebook en ubuntu ??
<guampa> que es autoposting?
<bigmonkey> es colocar mensajes en tu pagina de facebook, automaticamente, por ejemplo, haces los post sobre deportes el sabdo y el sofwtare los va publicando entre semana
<bigmonkey> es para un dojo de artes marciales que estamos promocionando
<m4v> no conozco..
<guampa> no, yo la verdad que tampoco
<bigmonkey> creo que no hay
<bigmonkey> sería un proyecto interesante
<bigmonkey> lastima que no soy programador
<bigmonkey> y se ve que es facilicimo
<m4v> depende de si facebook tiene una API que permita hacer eso.
<guampa> tener tiene, es de esperar que haya algo en algun lado
<bigmonkey> pues se que tiene APIs que permiten publicar desde una terminal incluso, la cuestión sería hacer un programa que permita saltarse y publicar cuando le indiques
<guampa> pero nada asi oficial en los repositorios de ubuntu
<guampa> busca en github a lo mejor
<bigmonkey> vale
<bigmonkey> si ya encontre
<bigmonkey> hijole, esta muy incompleto
<NePtUnO> a dormir se ha dicho!
<Edu> #coursera-es
<holaa> hola
<holaa> alguien que me ayude con un bug de mozilla
<holaa> pofavor
<holaa> yya no que que hacer con esto ._.
<ugalrreko> hola
<ugalrreko> tengo un problema con ubuntu14.04 (bueno uno no más)y k3b, brasero....
<ugalrreko> El caso es que fallan las grabaciones y inutiliza los cd`s dvd`s (me pasa solo a mí ?)
<ugalrreko> mas o menos me pasa esto :
<ugalrreko> al introducir un cd o dvd en la grabadora me dice: "No se pudo montar Disco CD-R virgen la ubicacion ya esta montada"
<ugalrreko> si le doy a cancelar o aceptar e intento grabar falla la grabacion y me deja el cd o dvd inservible
<ugalrreko> En cambio si pincho sobre el icono del cd dvd del lanzador rapido (iconoc a la izquierda de Unity) se me abre la ventana en el navegador y ya puedo grabar sin problemas
<raleigh> buenas
<raleigh> cual es una palabra que suena como "hambre" y significa hilo
<raleigh> ?
<raleigh> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoweONNhCVM
<ugalrreko> creo que puede ser un problema de configuración del sistema pero en ubuntu 10.04 nunca me pasó
<raleigh> "estambre"?
<raleigh> si
<raleigh> bueno
<raleigh> es demasiado vieja 10.04
<ugalrreko> hola raleigh
<raleigh> hola
<ugalrreko> ya pero iba de muerte.
<ugalrreko> Lo que pasa es que hay que actualizarse y ubuntu 14.04 me está dando problemas
<ugalrreko> supongo que por desconocimiento de los cambios
<ugalrreko> que versión utilizas tú
<raleigh> lo siento
<raleigh> no se como ayudarte
<raleigh> 14.04
<raleigh> pero estoy aqui solo aprender espanol
<ugalrreko> bueno no pasa nada
<ugalrreko> De donde eres?
<raleigh> usa
<ugalrreko>  yo en el pais vasco (basque country)
<raleigh> estoy en nevada ahorita pero soy de norte carolina
<ugalrreko> es una buena manera de aprender a escribir español, pero para hablarlo será diferente no?
<raleigh> y hablas basque tambien?
<raleigh> no es deficil
<raleigh> con el acento mexicano
<ugalrreko> no basque yo no sé (euskera)
<ugalrreko> la verdad es que aquí hace no mucho tiempo estaba prohibido utilizarlo y ahora es demasiado complicado aprenderlo (por lo menos para mí)
<raleigh> prohibido por reglas del estado?
<raleigh> o solo culturamente
<ugalrreko> Por que franco no quería que no se hablase otra cosa que el español (reglas del estado) que no te digan que es por otra cosa
<ugalrreko> perdono no quería que no se hablase está muy mal dicho. Poco aprenderás conmigo.
<ugalrreko> Debería haber dicho "Porque Franco quería que no se hablase otra cosa que el español"
<ugalrreko> joder no es perdono es perdona. Es que esto del teclado tambien tiene su guasa
<raleigh> lol
<ugalrreko> que es lol
<ugalrreko> así tambien aprendo yo algo
<raleigh> laugh out loud
<raleigh> significa jaja
<ugalrreko> jajajajaja
<ugalrreko> Bueno raleigh ha sido bonito pero tengo que hacer los deberes diarios. Que seas feliz
<raleigh> adios
<ugalrreko> agur en basque
<Tiffon> nas
 * merrick  buenas...
<erAbuelo> buenas
<kal_cividFajdida> hi alguien tiene experiencia en los ssd discos solidos ? cual marca comprar? cual evitar ? alguna sugerencia.
<erAbuelo> compra el mas barato
<DavidBorjaM> español
<kal_cividFajdida> erAbuelo: y eso, cómo, hay alguna logica? No se supone que duran mas de 100 años ?
<erAbuelo> yo no supongo nada, y dentro de 100 años ya no estaremos aqui :)
<mnrc> Hola :-)
<mnrc> Tengo una duda con esto del IRC...
<mnrc> ¿Podría alguien hacerme un whois y decirme qué le sale?
<DavidBorjaM> whois
<jakeukalane> buenas
<jakeukalane> tengo un pequeño problemilla al realizar una actualización del último kernel
<jakeukalane> 3.13.0.45
<jakeukalane> me salen una serie de mensajes como que el dispositivo (entiendo que se refiere a la raíz /) no tiene suficiente espacio
<jakeukalane> sin embargo, al comprobarlo, tiene 800 MiB libres
<jakeukalane> como me dice que no tiene suficiente espacio, pues decidí intentar borrar los kernels antiguos
<jakeukalane> pero como la actualización no se completó
<jakeukalane> me exige que corra sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jakeukalane> que intenta configurar el kernel .45 mencionado previamente
<jakeukalane> lo que da lugar de nuevo a los mensajes de que no hay suficiente espacio
<jakeukalane> estoy atascado
<jakeukalane> además no consigo redirigir la salida de sudo dpkg --configure -a   a un archivo de texto
<jakeukalane> para mostrarlo por aquí
<jakeukalane> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<jakeukalane> también he hecho un sudo apt-get clean
<jakeukalane> para borrar los paquetes que se hayan descargado
<jakeukalane> pero eso tampoco soluciona nada
<jakeukalane> porque me sigue mostrando el error
<MrTulias> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<jakeukalane> dpkg: error: fallo al abrir '/var/lib/dpkg/status' para escribir la base datos status: No queda espacio en el dispositivo
<jakeukalane> conozco pastebin, pero no consigo redirigir el error a un archivo de texto
<jakeukalane> de todas formas ya no me sale ese error largo
<jakeukalane> ahora sólo sale el error de arriba
<jakeukalane> cuando pongo free
<MrTulias> con  > nombrefichero al final, creo
<jakeukalane> la tercera columna me indica 82488 que creo que encaja con los 863 MB libres
<jakeukalane> sí, eso intenté, pero no salía
<jakeukalane> que puedo hacer para desbloquear lo de configure?
<jakeukalane> para borrar el ultimo intento de instalación y así poder borrar los kernel antiguos?
<jakeukalane> a lo mejor así piensa que hay más espacio
<jakeukalane> voy a correr baobab en el sistema de archivos
<MrTulias> ¿no tienes ni un giga en /?
<jakeukalane> eso parece
<jakeukalane> de todas maneras es un ordenador con un total de 40 GiB, no tengo instalados más que algunos programas
<jakeukalane> es un ordenador viejo que uso para escanear
<MrTulias> puedes probar a borrar logs antiguos, igual ganas algo de espacio
<jakeukalane> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<jakeukalane> no sé si ha llegado lo que he enviado antes
<jakeukalane> ha llegado?
<jakeukalane> bueno, mi pregunta
<jakeukalane> es si puedo borrar uno de los kernels
<jakeukalane> sin hacer uso del purge
<jakeukalane> para tener algo de espacio
<jakeukalane> y que el configure no se líe
<mimecar> ¿cuánto espacio te queda en el disco duro?
<jakeukalane> 800 MiB en /
<jakeukalane> pero el configure del kernel
<mimecar> ¿cuánto espacio tiene la partición?
<jakeukalane> me dice como si no quedara nada
<jakeukalane> el conjunto de las particiones tiene 40 GiB
<guampa> hiciste un /boot aparte?
<jakeukalane> voy a ver cuanto tiene esa partición
<jakeukalane> sí
<jakeukalane> no
<jakeukalane> hice /
<jakeukalane> con free me sale el espacio usado?
<jakeukalane> no tengo instalado el gparted ahí
<mimecar> df -h
<jakeukalane> 7,3 GiB de /
<jakeukalane> usados 6,1 G
<jakeukalane> disponibles 824 G
<mimecar> es muy poco espacio para el sistema
<jakeukalane> osea
<jakeukalane> 824 M
<jakeukalane> sí, es un ordenador muy antiguo
<jakeukalane> no voy a instalar nada más que lo que tiene
<mimecar> 15 GB para / mínimo
<mimecar> tienes 32 GB para /home?
<jakeukalane> así que el problema es andar borrando cada poco los kernel
<jakeukalane> con df no me sale /home
<jakeukalane> eso es normal?
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de df -h
<jakeukalane> ah sí, perdona, que me confundí, ando con los dos ordenadores e hice el df -h en este ^^
<jakeukalane> tamaño del home
<jakeukalane> 29G
<jakeukalane> Usados 5,2 GB
<mimecar> lo mejor sería redimensionar las particiones
<jakeukalane> baobab me dice que donde tengo más archivos es precisamente en los kernels antiguos
<NePtUnO> hay que ir borrando los kernels viejos o no hace falta? se borran solos en las actualizaciones de un sistema a otro?
<guampa> no, no se borran solos
<jakeukalane> y eso se puede hacer con seguridad
<jakeukalane> ?
<mimecar> NePtUnO, no se borran pero no hace falta
<guampa> no hace falta borrarlos si tenes espacio en donde esten instalados
<mimecar> jakeukalane, sin una copia de los datos no
<NePtUnO> pero me imagino que llegará un momento que se pete el disco duro con tanto kernel
<guampa> depende del espacio libre
<guampa> si tenes suficiente nunca va a pasar nada
<NePtUnO> por desgracia tengo un disco duro muy pequeño ahora mismo
<jakeukalane> bueno, mi objetivo es borrar alguno de esos kernels
<jakeukalane> sin usar el --purge
<mimecar> quita los kernels antiguos con el centro de software
<jakeukalane> porque el apt-get esta roto por falta de espacio
<jakeukalane> ok
<jakeukalane> voy a ver
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> apt roto por falta de espacio?
<NePtUnO> yo solia borrar los kernel a traves de consola
<jakeukalane> es una manera poco clara de decirlo
<jakeukalane> recapitulo con mi el problema
<mimecar> si tienes apt "roto", olvidade te hacer cosas en el sistema
<jakeukalane> estaba actualizando el kernel y de repente me dice que tengo falta de espacio
<jakeukalane> entonces hice el sudo apt-get --configure -a
<jakeukalane> pero no se puede reconfigurar por falta de espacio
<mimecar> limpia el caché de apt
<jakeukalane> aunque tiene 800 Mb
<mimecar> no vas a poder quitar nada sin apt
<jakeukalane> sí, también limpié el caché de apt
<NePtUnO> ¿y como se quitan los kernels a traves del centro de  software?
<mimecar> si no te funciona apt no podrás hacerlo
<jakeukalane> claro, tiene sentido
<jakeukalane> y no puedo borrar con rm alguno de los kernel mas viejos?
<guampa> la maquina tiene conexion a internet?
<noseasasi2> Haz primero un aptitude clean como súper usuario
<jakeukalane> sí, tiene conexión a internet
<jakeukalane> pero no tengo xchat instalado allí
<guampa> jakeukalane: pega en pastebin la salida de algunos comandos, y escribi la direccion en el xchat de la otra maquina
<guampa> es dificil saber con precision que esta pasando sino
<jakeukalane> E: No se pudo abrir /root/.aptitude/config para escribir en él - apt_init (28: NO queda espacio en el dispositivo)
<jakeukalane> hombre, creo que es que no queda espacio, la cosa es como liberarlo
<wicope> jajaj
<mimecar> seguro que tienes 800 MB libres?
<guampa> ok
<jakeukalane> el conteo de free y de nautilus puede ser erróneo
<mimecar> lo mejor que podrías hacer es sacar los datos
<mimecar> y redimensionar
<jakeukalane> ok
<jakeukalane> al final conseguí solucionarlo
<jakeukalane> borré dos de los kernels más antiguos "a pelo"
<jakeukalane> y con eso ya tenía suficiente espacio
<jakeukalane> para hacer el --configure
<mimecar> eso te puede dar problemas en el futuro
<mimecar> has pensado en comprar un USB de 128 GB y usarlo para linux?
<jakeukalane> ahora voy a mirar para ver si hay algun programa que los borre automáticamente
<jakeukalane> qué tipo de problemas?
<mimecar> estás dejando restos de kernels por el sistema
<jakeukalane> sí, miraré a ver si vuelvo a instalar los dos kernels que borré
<jakeukalane> y los desinstalo de nuevo
<jakeukalane> porque con los --purge ya liberé suficiente espacio
<mimecar> es cuestión de tiempo que te pase lo mismo
<jakeukalane> hombre, yo tengo 15 GiB de / en otro ordenador
<jakeukalane> y lo uso para absolutamente cualqueir cosa
<jakeukalane> he compilado ahí muchísimas cosas (obviamente sin conocimientos casi)
<jakeukalane> y la raíz no se me ha llenado nunca
<jakeukalane> pore so pensé que 7 Gib iba bien para este ordenador
<mimecar> tu lo has dicho, 15 GB
<guampa> depende el uso, una instalacion pequeña con un escritorio tipo lmde o un server chico puede ir con 7G, pero lo mas normal es 15 o 30 incluso solo para todas las particiones de sistema
<guampa> sin contar los datos
<jakeukalane> 30 no sé, me parece un poco bruto
<jakeukalane> jaja
<jakeukalane> pero si es para un server
<guampa> pues bueno cada uno aprende y usa a su manera
<jakeukalane> que se puede llenar con logs sí
<jakeukalane> bueno, muchas gracias por todo
<jakeukalane> un saludo
<guampa> saludos
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<Lamusj> Buenas, alguien maneja el Gnome Shell 3.12 ? me gustaria saber como puedo configurar el dock de la izquierda no me muestre las actividades, solo los iconos de las aplicaciones !!
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-05
<juacom99> hola, una consulta: han intentdo instalar dotnet40 con winetricks?
<juacom99> ok lo logré, for the record: instale la version de wine 1.7 del respositorio de wine
<JUMI75> Hola buens noches
<JUMI75> quien me puede ayudar con la instalacion de Zoiper en Ubuntu???
<JUMI75> lo instale desde consola
<JUMI75> extraje del tar.gz
<JUMI75> instle el .run
<JUMI75> y todo normal lo instale siguiendo los pasos pero nada mas no lo abre
<chilicuil> JUMI75: haz intentado lanzarlo desde la terminal?
<david_> hola mundo
<usuarioJLP> holiiiiiiii
<usuario_> hola mavi
<usuario_> :D
<usuarioJLP> eeeeeeey
<usuarioJLP> qe pasaaaaaaaaaa killoooohhh
<jose__> yeee
<usuarioJLP> xD
<mavi> holaaa
<usuarioJLP> 8=====3
<usuarioJLP> x'DDD
<usuarioJLP> Tu peor pesadilla altea !
<usuario_> KOOOOOOOOOOOCHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMA
<usuario_> paga la coca
<usuario_> primer aviso
<jose__> david la chupa
<usuario_> Jose Angel se lo traga
<jose__> NO
<jose__> xD
<usuarioJLP> Eso de escupir está sobrevalorado
<usuario_> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, has dicho si
<jose__> a david le gusta la leche
<usuarioJLP> hay que saborear
<usuario_> Kocheeeema!
<usuario_> Kocheeeema!
<usuario_> Jose Angel se lo traga
<usuarioJLP> dice la leyenda que alex cordon tiene un pepino de dimensiones considerables
<usuarioJLP> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<usuario_> Kochema estás loco
<usuario_> necesito soporte en Ubuntu chicos
<usuarioJLP> para soporte el que le cuelga a Alex XDDDDDD
<usuarioJLP> jsjs
<usuarioJLP> jsjsjs
<usuarioJLP> qe vieeneeeeeeeeeeee
<usuario_> uh uh que viene que viene
<usuario_> ya se te ha colgado en tu sitio Kochema
<usuario_> Altea dice que se la pela tanto que tiene forma anatómica
<usuarioJLP> se la pela tanto que tieforma ca
<usuarioJLP> JAJAJA
<usuario_> Laura Cadona iiiiiiiiiii uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<usuario_> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiii uuuuuuuuuuuuu
<usuarioJLP> como las botellas esas de recuerdo que tienen formas de S y cosas asi
<niko> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<usuario_> dicen las malas lenguas que Alex protagonizó una peli porno vintage
<usuarioJLP> Anime+
<usuario_> kubot, estamos consultando temas de ubuntu
<kubot> usuario_: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<usuarioJLP> Omg bot feeder report !!!
<usuarioJLP> ReportaaaaadiiiitOooOO no más !!!
<usuario_> vaya unos flanders
<david_> ola hamijos
<david_> he vuelto
<david_> banneadme de nuevo!
<david_> hola mavi
<david_> bienvenida a la secta
<david_> ya estás en el juego
 * merrick  B. días !?
<UserNew> hola
<UserNew> tengo un problema, instalar 14.04 y en el momento de instalacion de aplicaciones en uno de ellos me desinstalro network manager
<UserNew> o por lo menos lo perdio
<UserNew> el equipo actualmente no tiene conexion a la red
<UserNew> hay alguna forma de instalar network manager offline
<UserNew> ?
<coihue> Hola gente ^_^
<coihue1> Alguien a tenido alguna experiencia con google ads?
<coihue1> tienen idea de cuanto cuesta una campaña para una starup?
<coihue1> *startup
<truenher0> amigos ayuda con segmentation fault, xfce4 no carga startx
<truenher0> http://www.pasteall.org/56507/bash
<maxi> hola
<maxi> alguien online o a esto ya lo mato facebook?
<maxi> jajaj
<maxi> tengo un problema
<maxi> a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<maxi> hay alguien?
<merrick> no.
<merrick> Pregunta directamente al canal y si alguien quiero o lo sabe igual aclara tu duda.
<merrick> quiere*
<maxi> hola
<maxi> hay alguien?
<maxi> merrick puto
<maxi> merrick maricon
<maxi> trolo
<maxi> como hombres
<maxi> guampa, con ese apodo debes ser cornudo
<maxi> desde las 2 de la mañana que estoy escribiendo y nadie me da bola
<maxi> me paso a windows
<hbautista> pasate
<maxi> lo llamo a bill gates y me contesta al toque
<maxi> a donde me paso?
<hbautista> a donde quieras
<maxi> bueno
<maxi> me paso a la cama con tu jermu
<guampa> maxi deja de spamear el canal
<hbautista> te puedes pasar a la cama de tu hermana
<hbautista> o de tu madre
<hbautista> o de tu abuela
<hbautista> ya tu sabe
<maxi> fallecieron las 2 en un accidente
<hbautista> que bien
<maxi> asi que me paso a la tumba
<hbautista> mola mas
<maxi> si
<maxi> sos de españa?
<hbautista> mejor pasate alegrar el ojo
<hbautista> http://www.xvideos.com/video10143839/hottest_library_masturbator_you_ll_see_today-meet_her-_www.sexpalace.gs_avowx
<maxi> aguante la oreja de van gogh
<hbautista> yo soy de internet
<hbautista> bueno no, internet es mío
<maxi> ahhhh
<hbautista> mañana vienes para que aprendas la e
<hbautista> tsss
<niko> guampa: need help ?
<hbautista> ese guampa es todo un loquillo
<guampa> thx niko
<guampa> yup
<niko> guampa: uBOTu-fr b nick,nick duration reason
<guampa> sounds good
<truenher0> como se a que se debe que todos los comando gui me saquen un Segmentation Fault?
<guampa> truenher0: puede que haya un problema con X
<guampa> arranca el entorno grafico?
<truenher0> guampa, no arranca
<truenher0> arranca hasta el lightDM luego no puedo iniciar la sesion que deseo sino una que no uso
<guampa> ah entonces X llega a arrancar
<guampa> proba de hacer un usuario nuevo e iniciar con ese usuario
<guampa> puede que se haya jodido alguna config
<NePtUnO> ¿Nadie de aquí usa SETI@home en Linux?
<guampa> yo lo use hace como 10 años
<truenher0> guampa, no quiero hacer eso, mas bien que pasa si copio el .Xauthority de un usuario a otro?
<guampa> ese archivo se recrea cada vez que inicias sesion
<guampa> no va a pasar nada
<truenher0> hmmm, puede ser el causante de un segfault?
<guampa> de por si no, es un dato nomas
<guampa> es un secreto para autenticar los programas graficos ante X
<guampa> porque te parece que puede ser el problema?
<truenher0> guampa, acabo de hacer un login en un terminal y ejecute un export DISPLAY y glxgears y funciono
<truenher0> guampa, pero se que ejecuto algo que pida gtk y creo que va a molestar
<guampa> si, X parece funcionar, porque la otra sesion la podes iniciar
<guampa> yo te decia de probar con un usuario nuevo para ver si es algo en la config de la seson que no anda
<guampa> lightDM ademas usa X tambien
<truenher0> necesito hallar ese algo,
<truenher0> como lo verifico si no puede cambiar entre tty en un pc remoto...
<guampa> mm no se mucho de eso, proba ver el archivo $HOME/.xsession-errors
<guampa> a lo mejor tenes alguna pista ahi
<truenher0> ok
<truenher0> guampa, http://www.pasteall.org/56511/bash
<guampa> si parece ser el error de policy kit ese lo que esta mal
<guampa> pero de como arreglarlo ni me entero, buscando "polkit-gnome-authentication-agent" "Failed to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown" aparecen unos cuantos con ese problema
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-06
 * merrick  b.días.
<coihue> 0/
<coihue> guampa chata!
<david__> Altea Garrido la chupa
<david__> que conste en acta
<david__> y si dice "jiji" también
<david__> y si es un nick pone "smile" también
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, voy a cambiar de disco, tengo que hacer un imagen con dd pero hay cosas que no me las sé: al disco nuevo no le hago ningun formateo o mejor si?
<usuarioJLP> me cago en la puta
<usuarioJLP> jajaja equisdé
<JorgePM> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<david__> es muy sencillo. Format /system32
<david__> Lorenzo gay
<kal_cividFajdida> mejor ni hablar...
<usuarioJLP>  que dise uste
<usuarioJLP> te va a dar epilepsia demoniaca
<david__> kal, tu estás esclavo del mal
<usuarioJLP> khal drogo !!!
<david__> La polla de Alex Cordón en... mamamamamamamaainnncraaa
<usuarioJLP> si tu estas en el canal de ubuntu tu eres amigo del demonio
<usuarioJLP> penes a cubitos
<david__> mamamamamama mainra
<AlexAGM> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<david__> maincra
<david__> DECENTE
<kal_cividFajdida> ... ya entrare en otro momento, cuando no ten los kakakakaka
<usuarioJLP> kakakakakakaakakkaka
<usuarioJLP> Entonces cuando instalo Ubuntu tengo que ir a minas, a herreria o a top?
<JorgePM> comerme la polla
<usuarioJLP> ¿ Que opinais de la economia mundial respecto a la bolsa decallente de Khazajstan?
<niko> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<usuarioJLP> decadente*
<usuario> sois uno paquetes de datos
<usuario> jajaja
<david__> chinarreision
<usuarioJLP> kubot LoKoH PajjaTeh ArGoh
<david__> ha entrado a a la SALA
<usuarioJLP> HOLA MAMA
<usuarioJLP> SALGO EN LA TELE
<usuario> hola hijo
<usuario> ya te  veo
<david__> tenemos que crear una sala para criticar a Alex
<JorgePM> niño a beber orina
<usuario> te as lavado los dientes??
<JorgePM> puto Alex
<usuarioJLP> Altea le gusta hacer el candelabro italiano
<usuario> maldito cara mierda
<usuario> jajaja
<david__> O___o
<usuarioJLP> manesitos han hesta mi carpeta joum
<david__> ola hamijos, ke es linus... aki mi correo
<david__> misdieses@hotmail.com
<usuarioJLP> ola juapa eres mujer? haki mi wasa
<david__> mandad las fotos de vuestras pollas al 627541875
<david__> estoy muy cachonda
<david__> veo si coleta y me pongo tonta
<david__> miradle la coleta parece una brocha de pintar
<usuarioJLP> jajajajajajajajajajajjajajajajaj !!1
<david__> di algo Kochema!
<david__> aporta a la tertulia
<usuario> jjajajaja
<usuarioJLP> MmMmM !!
<usuario> le encantas las brochas gorda!!!
<david__> Me han dicho Kochema, que te has follado a un caballo
<usuarioJLP> jajjajajaja
<usuarioJLP> le da placer a las mujeres con "la brocha "
<usuarioJLP> En la cama tiene vida propia
<david__> en su casa tiene fotos de Nami, la de One Piece en bolas
<david__> y su alfombrilla tiene un reposa muñecas que son las tetas de ese personaje
<david__> (según me han dicho)
<usuarioJLP> OMG !!
<usuarioJLP> que enfermo
<JorgePM> os gusta mamar pollas?
<JorgePM> oh yeah baby!
<JorgePM> creeis en la virgen maria?
<JorgePM> putos mierdas
<SadlyMistaken> Buenas. Acabo de terminar de instalar el firmware de una capturadora de video, pero no furula. Alguien podría ayudar?
<coihue1> 0/
<Lamusj> !fonts
<kubot> Aspectos sobre la instalación de fuentes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - ¿No hay fuentes en Flash? Instalá "msttcorefonts" (del !Multiuniverso), "gsfonts", y "gsfonts-x11". No hay fuentes en MPlayer? mira !MPlayer. Para las fuentes oficiales de Ubuntu, mirá: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<SadlyMistaken_> necesito ayuda para que me aparezca /dev/video1
<pobrepomelo> buenas
<SadlyMistaken_> alguien entiende sobre capturadores de video de usb?
<SadlyMistaken_> me aparece el dev/video0 que es mi webcam pero no dev/video1 que se supone sería la capturadora
<pobre_pomelo> hola
<SadlyMistaken_> wenas pobre_pomelo
<pobre_pomelo> no es muy activo este canal no?
<SadlyMistaken_> no mucho al menos a esta hora
<SadlyMistaken_> es muy triste... nadie me da consejo o algo
<guampa> SadlyMistaken_: suele pasar, depende el horario, o por ahi realmente nadie sabe
<SadlyMistaken_> guampa :( q penica
<SadlyMistaken_> estoy un poco harto de que no haya hardware expecifico para linux...
<SadlyMistaken_> en cuanto quieres algo raro... tienes problemas :(
<guampa> no se si especifico, pero que tenga mejor soporte. depende del hardware hay soporte variado
<guampa> buscaste el modelo de tu capturadora + "linux" en google?
<iTnk> podrías colocar el modelo de la capturadora
<SadlyMistaken_> si lo hice
<SadlyMistaken_> y linuxtv.org me decia que lo soportaba
<SadlyMistaken_> he estado siguiendo una guia
<SadlyMistaken_> donde dice como instalarla
<SadlyMistaken_> no me ha dado ningun error
<SadlyMistaken_> pero la jodia no sale
<SadlyMistaken_> en el VLC
<SadlyMistaken_> ahora estoy leyendo algo de que instale el modulo en el kernel
<SadlyMistaken_> es todo tan raro :(
<SadlyMistaken_> como veo si mi version del kernel-tree es menor o mayor de 3.11?
<guampa> para ver la version del kernel que estas corriendo, uname -r
<guampa> si te referis al codigo fuente, depende si lo bajaste con apt
<guampa> (apt = apt-get, aptitude, software center, synaptic, etc)
<SadlyMistaken_> ok..
<SadlyMistaken_> ya lo hice
<SadlyMistaken_> ahora me hace poner cosas como GIT...
<SadlyMistaken_> pero yo no tengo instalado GIT
<guampa> aver
<SadlyMistaken_> y si instalo sudo apt-get install git no me lo instala
<SadlyMistaken_> no creo que git sea un programa
<SadlyMistaken_> :(
<guampa> si, git es un programa y ese comando lo instala
<guampa> pero para que necesitas git? decime el modelo de la placa y pasame el link a esa guia
<SadlyMistaken_> https://code.google.com/p/easycap-somagic-linux/wiki/GettingStarted#Downloading_and_installing_official_releases
<SadlyMistaken_> es una EasyCap....
<guampa> aver
<SadlyMistaken_> se llama appgrabber v5 de aqprox, pero es una EasyCap en toda regla
<guampa> este link parece tener buena info
<guampa> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Easycap
<SadlyMistaken_> ese link me manda al mismo que te he dado yo
<guampa> ice que easycap no es una marca, sino un identificador "chino" de hasta 4 aparatos completamente distintos
<SadlyMistaken_> cuando llego a mi EasyCap... en linuxtv.org... me dice que la instalación esta explicada en ese otro link que te he dicho
<guampa> como se conecta, es por usb?
<SadlyMistaken_> bueno, hice todo, y aqui nada me ha dado error
<SadlyMistaken_> si, usb
<guampa> si pones "lsusb", hay alguna linea que diga algo que parezca de la placa?
<SadlyMistaken_> y ahora dice que necesito instalar un modulo kernel.. o compilarlo
<SadlyMistaken_> y el primer paso es un wget.. y luego unos git
<SadlyMistaken_> guampa si
<guampa> SadlyMistaken_: pone en una terminal "lsusb | grep -i video"
<guampa> y decime que tira
<SadlyMistaken_> nada
<SadlyMistaken_> no dice nada
<SadlyMistaken_> pero si hago lsusb
<SadlyMistaken_> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 1c88:003c Somagic, Inc. SMI Grabber (EasyCAP DC60+ clone) [SMI-2021CBE]
<guampa> bien
<guampa> bueno
<guampa> el driver esta en el arbol oficial de linux desde 3.7
<SadlyMistaken_> es raro, porque si lo enchufas sin mas (ya lo avisan en el tutorial) te da otro ID, pero una vez instalado el firmware e iniciado el hardware, te da ese nuevo ID... por lo que se que lo hice bien
<guampa> que version de linux estas corriendo? uname -r
<SadlyMistaken_> 3.13.0-37-generic
<guampa> aver si lo tengo, yo tengo un kernel de ubuntu tambien
<guampa> si el driver esta
<guampa> fijate "sudo modprobe stk1160"
<SadlyMistaken_> donde has leido que esté incluido en ese kernel?
<guampa> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Stk1160#Drivers
<SadlyMistaken_> entonces no tengo que instalar el modulo del kernel?
<SadlyMistaken_> que lio :(
<guampa> es lio porque seguramente ya venis dando muchas vueltas
<SadlyMistaken_> como dando muchas vueltas?
<guampa> en general, para cualquier cosa que quieras ver como hacer andar en linux
<guampa> porque estabas con el otro procedimiento etc
<SadlyMistaken_> claro, pero lo acabo de empezar
<SadlyMistaken_> no he tocado nada mas
<SadlyMistaken_> solo use un wget..
<guampa> bueno, pero no es necesario
<SadlyMistaken_> para bajar un parche que instala no se que
<guampa> el driver ya viene incluido
<SadlyMistaken_> bueno, y entonces como lo hago funcionar, si no puedo elegir la fuente de video en VLC
<SadlyMistaken_> solo aparece mi webcam
<SadlyMistaken_> :(
<guampa> probaste ver si esta cargado el driver?
<SadlyMistaken_> kudomarkos@kudomarkos ~ $ sudo somagic-init
<SadlyMistaken_> USB device already initialized
<SadlyMistaken_> y si hago sudo somagic-capture
<SadlyMistaken_> no para de saltar por terminal miles de simbolitos
<SadlyMistaken_> por lo que significa que está capturando algo
<SadlyMistaken_> no se si mi WEBCAM..
<SadlyMistaken_> o lo que tengo enchufado a la capturadora
<guampa> eso son todas buenas señales, pero yo soy de ir de a un paso
<guampa> es medio boring, pero es lo que hay :D
<SadlyMistaken_> pero no puedo verlo porque tendría que verlo desde Smplayer o VLC... pero no me deja elegir otra fuente de video que no sea la webcam
<SadlyMistaken_> guampa>> a un paso? q tiene que ver la semana santa ahora ¬¬
<guampa> verifica que el driver este cargado
<guampa> lsmod | grep stk1160
<SadlyMistaken_> lo siento guampa, no tengo ni idea de como se hace eso
<SadlyMistaken_> ah
<SadlyMistaken_> ok
<guampa> si te devuelve una linea que diga stk1160, es porque esta cargado
<SadlyMistaken_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10095676/
<SadlyMistaken_> me devuelve varias
<guampa> bien
<guampa> esta cargado nomas el driver
<SadlyMistaken_> y "cargado" es bueno?
<guampa> y como no tuviste que poner "modprobe" ni nada manualmente para cargarlo, quiere decir que se carga solo cuando enchufas la placa
<SadlyMistaken_> es que suena a arma... "tengo el arma cargada"
<guampa> claro que si, sin driver no podes usar el aparato
<SadlyMistaken_> bueno
<guampa> si la computacion es asi, llena de palabras locas
<guampa> los procesos se "matan", tienen "hijos" y "padres"
<guampa> etc
<SadlyMistaken_> pero es el driver el que tiene que darme una fuente de video, por muy cargado que esté... no funciona bien
<guampa> el siguiente pasito
<SadlyMistaken_> jajajaja... ains la computación que mal hablada jajajajajaja
<guampa> fijate si abrio un nuevo dispositivo en /dev
<SadlyMistaken_> no
<guampa> ls /dev/video*
<SadlyMistaken_> no lo abre
<SadlyMistaken_> ojala
<SadlyMistaken_> solo aparece mi webcam
<guampa> que tira ese comando?
<SadlyMistaken_> tira
<SadlyMistaken_> pues /dev/video0
<SadlyMistaken_> pero esa es mi webcam
<SadlyMistaken_> ahi está el meollo del asunto..
<guampa> ok
<guampa> entonces hay que ver primero si el driver esta informando de algun problema o algo asi
<SadlyMistaken_> ahm
<SadlyMistaken_> dsmeg?
<SadlyMistaken_> o donde lo dice?
<guampa> habria que desenchufar la placa, poner un comando que es "sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog" y volverla a enchufar
<guampa> y eso va a tirar todos los mensajes de cuando se intenta cargar el driver
<guampa> cuando mas o menos ves que no hay mensajes nuevos, apretas ctrl+c
<guampa> para terminar el tail -f
<SadlyMistaken_> bueno
<SadlyMistaken_> pero esto... tengo que inicializarlo en otra terminal no?
<SadlyMistaken_> con somagic-init
<SadlyMistaken_> sip?
<guampa> no, solo enchufarlo
<guampa> tendria que cargarse solo
<SadlyMistaken_> no, no se carga solo
<SadlyMistaken_> cuando lo pongo el lsusb (tal y como dice la guia) me pone Bus 002 Device 007: ID 1c88:0007 Somagic, Inc. SMI Grabber (EasyCAP DC60+ clone) (no firmware) [SMI-2021CBE]
<guampa> entonces cargalo manualmente con "sudo modprobe stk1160"
<SadlyMistaken_> ah bueno
<guampa> y si, en otra terminal miras los mensajes
<SadlyMistaken_> no hizo nada despues...
<SadlyMistaken_> bueno, ya tendría que pararlo
<guampa> sip
<SadlyMistaken_> pero voy a ponerlo en un paste bien
<SadlyMistaken_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10095787/
<SadlyMistaken_> a ver si lo entiendes :D
<guampa> ojala! :D
<SadlyMistaken_> nada, no?
<SadlyMistaken_> no lo entiendes, tal como yo..
<SadlyMistaken_> jajaja
<guampa> no aparece ningun mensaje del driver, solo de cuando el kernel reconoce el aparato enchufado al usb
<guampa> los mensajes del driver se ven asi: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Stk1160#stk1160_module
<guampa> fijate que empiezan por "stk1160:"
<guampa> eso quiere decir que los esta escribiendo el driver stk1160
<guampa> respira hondo, desenchufa de nuevo, volve a poner "sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog" en una consola
<guampa> vas a otra, enchufas el coso, y escribis "sudo modprobe stk1160"
<guampa> volves a la del tail -f y cuando veas mensajes que empiezan con "stk1160" ahi le das ctrl+c
<SadlyMistaken_> pero esos mensajes le salen a ellos porque hacen dmesg
<SadlyMistaken_> pero lo hago otra vez
<guampa> bueno dmesg es un log mas especifico, proba con ese tambien
<SadlyMistaken_> no me importa repetir las cosas
<SadlyMistaken_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10095913/
<guampa> no larga nada el guacho
<guampa> y bueh proba entonces con ese comando que decias vos
<guampa> a ver si ahi si larga algo
<guampa> porque el driver se habia cargado eso no hay duda
<SadlyMistaken_> dmesg no dice nada de stk1160
<SadlyMistaken_> pone casi lo mismo q antes
<SadlyMistaken_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10095949/
<guampa> no
<guampa> la otra es buscar el mensaje original que mando ese driver que habiamos visto cargado
<guampa> cuando sea que se haya cargado, tiene que haber tirado un mensaje, es cuestion de buscarlo en el log con grep
<guampa> seria sudo grep -C10 stk1160 /var/log/syslog
<guampa> si eso no tira nada es que estamos buscando en el log equivocado
<SadlyMistaken_> ahm
<SadlyMistaken_> a ver
<SadlyMistaken_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10096038/
<SadlyMistaken_> yo creo que poco te va decir :(
<guampa> SadlyMistaken_: y dmesg? "dmesg | grep -C10 stk1160"
<guampa> "sudo dmesg | grep -C10 stk1160"
<guampa> asi
<SadlyMistaken_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10096094/
<guampa> no che, no aparece naranja
<SadlyMistaken_> ahm
<SadlyMistaken_> busca usbcore
<SadlyMistaken_> en esa linea
<SadlyMistaken_> al final
<SadlyMistaken_> sale en rojo stk1160
<SadlyMistaken_> en vez de usb2-3
<SadlyMistaken_> la linea que pone usbcore
<guampa> si, pero no hay mensajes como los que dice el sitio
<guampa> en resumen tamos igual que al principio :/
<SadlyMistaken_> jum :(
<SadlyMistaken_> no te preocupes guampa
<SadlyMistaken_> muchas gracias por la ayuda
<SadlyMistaken_> :D
<SadlyMistaken_> eres un solete
<guampa> aca encontre otro blog dedicado http://easycap.blogspot.co.at/
<guampa> tengo que pirar, espero que lo puedas arreglar che
<SadlyMistaken_> guampa>> abrazos muchas gracias
<tavooca> hola canal
<SadlyMistaken_> tavooca hola
<tavooca> estoy tratando de entrar a un servidor con windows server 2012 desde mi ubuntu
<tavooca> estoy tratando con rdesktop
<tavooca> me marca este error
<tavooca> ERROR: 10.0.0.142: unable to connect
<tavooca> ahora me da este mensaje
<tavooca> ERROR: recv: Conexión reinicializada por la máquina remota
<tavooca> no tengo otra maquina que este abriendo esta maquina
<tavooca> alguna ayuda por favor
<tavooca> hola SadlyMistaken
<iTnk> tavooca: revisa en el win2012 el firewall no te este bloqueando el puerto o algo por el estilo, desde otra máquina podes acerder?
<tavooca> iTnk la otra maquina tiene windos 7 y si me deja entrar pero quiero hacerlo desde ubuntu
<tavooca> iTnk: que puerto utiliza rdesktop
<iTnk> tavooca: estoy viendo, y veo que el proyecto rdesktop ya no existe mas y fue reemplazado por freerdp, y rdesktop es incompatible para windows 2008 y 2012
<tavooca> iTnk: gracias alguna opcion para poder entrar al server
<iTnk> tavooca: actualizo, la web de rdesktop no funciona pero el repositorio parece estar activo. Proba con otro cliente (el freerdp) a ver si funciona
<iTnk> tavooca: proba esto: http://serverfault.com/questions/574759/linux-rdesktop-error-recv-connection-reset-by-peer ; esto parece ser la solución
<Viceroy01> exit
<redips> Saludos
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-07
<siac> Como quitar la transparencia del panel de KDE ?
 * merrick  buenas...
<sadsam> buenos dias
 * merrick  bye!
<erAbuelo> buenas
<toni> hola
<toni> tengo un problema con los graficos de xubuntu 14.04
<kurama10> y cual es el problema .. ahorita mi bola de cristal no esta en linea
<kurama10> ;)
<toni> hahaha
<toni> pues que cambia de color como si estuviera desgastado
<toni> se blanquea algunos elementos por donde paso el raton
<toni> va algo lento al abrir
<toni> algo o tener 2 cosas a la vez
<toni> estaba bien con xubuntu 12.10 y mejor aun con el 12.04
<kurama10> ok
<kurama10> que tarjeta de video tienes
<toni> pero no encuentro esas versiones en la pagina de xubuntu parece que los borraron
<toni> mmm no me acuerdo
<kurama10> toni: ya esta sin soporte
<kurama10> la 12
<kurama10> toni: en tu terminal haz un lspci
<toni> si  me di cuenta al leerlo dejo de estarlo en abril si no me equivoco
<toni> creo que es esto
<toni> controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]
<kurama10> ok
<kurama10> ese es el problema
<toni> tambien pense en eso
<toni> cual es la solucion?
<rodicio> Holas, acabo de descargarme e intalar The Day of the Tentacle.
<toni> a ser posible que no sea comprar una tarjeta nueva porque ultimamente la cosa esta muy justa
<kurama10> toni: no solo instala el dirver privativo
<kurama10> no hay necesidad de comprar nada
<toni> y como lo hago
<rodicio> Tardé un buen rato, porque el juego pesa nada menos que 8 MB
<kurama10> solo a google le haces la pregunta como es ... mira
<rodicio> xD XD XD
<erAbuelo> 8mb?
<kurama10> https://www.google.com.mx/?gws_rd=ssl#q=driver+GeForce2+MX%2FMX+400+ubuntu+
<kurama10> ahi aparece todo
<toni> okay con lo que sea comento en 5 minutos gracias
<rodicio> erAbuelo,  A mi también me cuesta creérmelo, pero es l o que pesa el archivo, y funciona en Wine
<rodicio> Vine
<kurama10> toni: solo en los repo busca el driver
<erAbuelo> vine?
<kurama10> con apt toni
<erAbuelo> kurama10: ubuntu no trae un gestor para instalar los drivers binarios?
<kurama10> toni: instala este nvidia-settings
<kurama10> y de ahi ya lo demas es click click
<rodicio> erAbuelo, Eso, en Wine
<toni> de modo que seria sudo apt-get nvidia-settings
<toni> no?
<kurama10> sip
<rodicio> Pero va un poco a saltos, va bien, pero podría ir más fluido.
<kurama10> toni:
<kurama10> mira
<kurama10> te digo que haciendo la pregunta correcta a google te contesta como es
<kurama10> http://blog.desdelinux.net/como-instalar-el-driver-propietario-de-nvidia/
<kurama10> http://askubuntu.com/questions/451221/ubuntu-14-04-install-nvidia-driver
<kurama10> www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsQ8WhYmE3
<toni> okay estoy siguiendo las instrucciones del primer link
<kurama10> google es tu buscador y nada te faltara
<erAbuelo> o tambien puedes utilizar duckduckgo.com que no te rastrea xD
<toni> me gusta duckduckgo.com en estilo y lema pero es fastidioso lo limitado o poco eficiente en las busquedas
<erAbuelo> con la cantidad de blogs que se copian unos a otros, no tendras problema en encontrar informacion en duck xD
<toni> habia un buscador que funcionaba a modo de proxy buscaba atra vez de google y borraba metadatos ademas de mantenerte oculto
<toni> pero no me acuerdo de como se llamaba
<toni> el video me dice que no esta dispoible
<toni> he seguido las instrucciones del primer link y no creo que funcionara
<toni> voy a reiniciar a ver
<toni> si no me va seguire el segundo link y si no seguire buscando
<toni> en caso de no dar con solucion vendre otra vez
<erAbuelo> salgo un ratillo, ta lueg
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola, me podrian ayudar ? instale Lubuntu 14.10 y no se pq no aparece el Grub com windows 8.1 , en la Bios esta desactivado Uefi , esta em modo Legacy
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola, me podrian ayudar ? instale Lubuntu 14.10 y no se pq no aparece el Grub com windows 8.1 , en la Bios esta desactivado Uefi , esta em modo Legacy
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-08
<ELETRONICO_HW> instale lubuntu 14.10 , pero no inicia el grub... se va directo a windows 8.1  , alguien me puede ayudar ?
<victor_> hola
<victor_> quien poraca
<C0rruptor> buenas noches gente.
<C0rruptor> :)
<erAbuelo> buenas
<carvajal> hola
<erAbuelo> salg un ratillo, cial
<erAbuelo> buenas
<patrick_> hola
<chulis> cada vez que atualizo me tira este error: E: youtube-to-mp3: el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 127  ¿como podria soluconarlo?
<Userse> Muy buenas tardes,
<Userse> Tengo una duda, cuando elimino una carpeta, de windows ya sea xp, 7 u 8, al eliminarla, al iniciar windows , me aparece en el disco loca, una carpeta, llamada, ..Trash-0 y al ver que  sigue ocupando espacio, trato de eliminarlo, pero no puedo, me marca sin privilegioss utilize uncler,, y nada modo seguro y no me deja eliminarlo, y esta ocupando como 15 gb de espacio.
<Userse> que puedeo hacer, se los agradezco si me ayudan.
<Userse> gracias por su ayuda
<Userse> bye.
<Userse> me doy cuenta que es una mierda ubuntu y peor sin ayuda.
<chulis> si vas asi por la vida mal te veo...
<m4v> chulis: parece que el paquete youbute-to-mp3 no está bien, probaste en removerlo?
<chulis> me odrias indicar como se elimina¿
<m4v> en una terminal «sudo apt-get remove youtube-to-mp3»
<chulis> vale gracias a ver si no me tira mas ese error
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-08
<Tiffon> nas
<Lopulus> hola gente. Hago una consulta. cuando inicio ubuntu me sale el siguiente mensaje. "se encontraron errores serios al comprobar la unidad de disco /."
<lycan_s> ups
<luisbg> Me han pedido que haga un forward de #ubuntustudio-es a #ubuntu-es
<luisbg> solo puedo hacerlo si soy op de #ubuntu-es
<luisbg> alguien me puede hacer op, para ejecutar ese forward, y luego me hago deop?
<luisbg> twitter.com/luisbg si alguien necesita comprobar mi identidad
<augusto> Buenas tardes, alguna manera de utilizar la tarjeta de red integrada en VMWare como tarjeta de red y no conexion por cable?
<mimecar> ¿tienes tarjeta de red Wifi?
<augusto> Es un equipo portatil, la trae incluída
<mimecar> puedes hacer que la máquina virtual salga a Internet por la conexión WiFi
<augusto> Eso es lo que quiero saber como hacer
<mimecar> en las opciones de configuración de la máquina virtual tienes que poder modificarlo
<augusto> Marcando la opción Bridget?
<mimecar> sí
<augusto> Vale, yo ahora ando en Kali Linux. Sabes como puedo verificar que realmente me esta tomando la tarjeta inalambrica?
<mimecar> conecta el portatil por Wifi y si funciona la red en la máquina virtual la está usando
<augusto> Si, eso funciona. Pero por ejemplo, hay forma de buscar nuevas redes desde mi maquina virtual. O solo es posible con un USB WiFi?
<mimecar> la máquina virtual verá una tarjeta de red por cable
<mimecar> si le pones una tarjeta Wifi USB y la asignas a la máquina virtual puede que funcione
<mimecar> pero depende de cada caso
<augusto> A, de acuerdo. Gracias
<augusto> Tenga un buen día
<mimecar> igualmente
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-09
<boira> buenos días!
<Rand0mUser> hola buenos días
<Rand0mUser> he instalado ubuntu y al reiniciar tras la instalación el monitor se suspendía
<Rand0mUser> de repente apareció esta pantalla
<Rand0mUser> voy a hacer una foto
<Rand0mUser> tarda en subir
<Rand0mUser> bueno, el caso es que me sale '(initramfs)'
<Rand0mUser> podéis echarme un cable?
<boira> Rand0mUser, desconozco el problema
<boira> pero yo de ti volvería a instalar ubuntu
<boira> hablo por hablar pero alguna vez ha pasado que algun paquete se ha instalado mal etc.
<boira> tambien asegurate que la ISO de ubuntu no este dañada
<Rand0mUser> vale
<boira> si aun asi sigues con el problema puede ser problemas de compatibilidad
<Rand0mUser> hace tiempo que no estoy en ubuntu, cómo se activaba el wifi?
<boira> en ubuntu casi todo es automatico
<boira> en unity
<boira> se activa en la barra superior por ejemplo
<boira> en el icono de red
<Rand0mUser> no
<Rand0mUser> creo que falta el controlador de wifi
<boira> amm eso ya no lo se
<boira> en ubuntu la compatabilidad de drivers es alta
<boira> pero podria ser
<boira> mira el modelo de tu chipset de la wifi
<boira> y busca si es compatible
<boira> o si alguien mas ha tenido problemas
<boira> ubuntu tiene muchos foros
<Rand0mUser> gracias
<boira> de nada
<Rand0mUser> el problema va a ser de compatibilidad
<Rand0mUser> el pc es nuevo
<Rand0mUser> nada más meterle ubuntu ha dejado de funcionar el botón de encendido frontal
<Rand0mUser> cuando reinicio tengo que encendenderlo detras
<Lopulus> Hola gente: Tengo una maquina con ubuntu14.04 que hace mucho no se utiliza, cuando quiero actualizar hay muchos paquetes que me da el mensaje de "falló"
<Lopulus> GridCube, tengo un problema similar al que se describe en la siguiente pagina: http://www.enmimaquinafunciona.com/pregunta/27702/ubuntu-1404-no-arranque-despues-del-mensaje-de-error-tmp-no-podia-ser-montado
<Lopulus> hice lo que dice la primera respuesta, pero eso sirve solo para una sola vez, y no me animo a hacer lo que sigue mas abajo
<GridCube> Lopulus, eso es para wubi
<GridCube> vos usas wubi?
<Lopulus> no
<GridCube> tons?
<Lopulus> por eso digo que el problema es similar
<GridCube> tenes un pendrive con un linux?
<GridCube> o un cd?
<Lopulus> no
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> podes hacer uno?
<GridCube> necesitas correr boot-repair
<Lopulus> creo que si, si me ayudas
<GridCube> http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/
<Lopulus> ahi tengo el pendrive
<Lopulus> dime como procedo
<lider> GridCube: servira para restaurar la entrada al sistema de montaje???
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> boot-repair si lider
<GridCube> Lopulus, ahi te pase una pagina, podes bajar el iso de boot-repair o si ya tenes algun iso de ubuntu en cualquier derivativo sirve igual
<GridCube> asi no bajas nada, pero si no tenes, bajate el que está ahi que sirve
<Lopulus> ok
<lider> GridCube: ummm el problema es que antiern tuve el problema en un reinicio del sistema ya no entraba al sistema y me salia un mensaje intestram no se que sea eso la cueston es que no entra al sistema.
<GridCube> lider, hace lo mismo que le digo Lopulus
<GridCube> una ves que tengas el iso que vas a usar avisá Lopulus
<Lopulus> ok
<lider> a listo ok descargando boot reapair cd...
<Lopulus> descargando, solo que me tira unas 3 horas de descarga
<lider> es un sistema operativo completo jjejeje
<Lopulus> yo no voy a estar para cuando termine, debere seguir por la terde noche
<lider> raro a mi me aparece 1 hora de descarga sera la velocidad de internet???
<Lopulus> seguramente
<lider> umm vale.
<lider> es posible compartirlo por google drive??? para que despues ud lo descargue o sera lo mismo de rapido???
<GridCube> no tiene sentido hacer eso lider
<lider> umm talves sea el servidor y no la velocidad de internet es una posibilidad...
<GridCube> lo que si se puede hacer es agarrar un torrent
<GridCube> onda de lubuntu que es el mas chiquito de todos los derivativos
<lider> GridCube: ese iso lo tuesto o lo monto hay mismo???
<GridCube> creas un pendrive booteable con unetbootin
<GridCube> y arrancas al computadora de ahi
<lider> GridCube:actualmente trabajo en otro disco que le monte otro sistema operativo
<GridCube> es linux?
<GridCube> si podes eso entonces podes tratar de instalar boot-repair desde la terminaly ejecutarlo
<lider> haa listo,listo usb bien y lo boteo,si es linux  e linux mint cinnamon casi siempre he trabajado con este desde karmin koala.
<GridCube> supongo que los repos de mint tendran boot-repair lider
<GridCube> ni idea
<lider> ummm dejame ver ....
<lider> igual ya falta poco para terminar de descargar ...
<lider> GridCube: el cd de grub2 no sirve para eso???
<GridCube> ni idea
<lider> algunas vez utilice grub 2 para recuperar arranque pero ya fue mucho tiempo...
<lider> GridCube: sabe si el mensaje initramfs es de que no reconoce la particion de arramque inicio de montaje???
<GridCube> puede ser, es dificil saber sin verlo directamente
<lider> umm sip..
<lider> GridCube: el repos de linux mit me bota un bootcd...lo conoce???
<GridCube> nope
<lider> la leyenda dice algo asi es larguita leela y me comenta ,listo
<lider> Construir una imagen de su sistema Debian se ejecuta con el comando bootcdwrite . También es posible construir una imagen ISO bootcd través de NFS en un sistema remoto . Cuando se ejecuta el sistema desde el CD que no es necesario ningún disco . Todos los cambios se realizan en la memoria RAM . Para volver a utilizar estos cambios en el próximo tiempo de arranque puede guardarlos en el disquete con el comando bootcdflopcp . Si no se admite el arranque
<lider> desde la unidad de CD , arrancar desde un disquete es posible. Es posible instalar un nuevo sistema desde el CD que se ejecuta con el comando bootcd2disk . Bootcd2disk también puede encontrar un disco de destino , formatearlo y que sea apto para inicio automáticamente. Bootcd también es compatible con lilo , larva , initrd , udev , LVM, transparente - compresión ISO 9660 fs y syslinux / isolinux . Las preguntas más frecuentes se incluye describe cómo
<lider>  bootcd pueden hacer copias de seguridad con o sin conexión de otras distribuciones de Linux , lo que resulta en restaurar - bootcds . El bootcdbackupwizard ayuda a crear copias de seguridad en línea .
<GridCube> yo siempre use unetbootin y me funciono
<GridCube> podes probar eso pero no se
<lider> GridCube: la falta de conocimiento en estas herramientas es lo que lo limitan a uno ,yo no la conosco tampoco conosco grup 2 pero esto habla de muchas cosas algo quue buscaba pero tendre que cacharriarlo con tiempo por ahora voy a lo seguro.
<lider> GridCube: listo voy a tostalo pero con una de 2 gb sirve???
<GridCube> el pendrive?
<GridCube> la imagen que bajaste pesa 700mb asi que te sobran 1.3gb P:
<lider> GridCube:sip usb 2 gb
<lider> GridCube: a listo espera y le cuento ahora
<lider> GridCube:ahora me toca cambiar el hdd el el cual tiene kubuntu 15.10 y botear la usb y bonbardiar
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> es refacil usar boot-repair
<GridCube> solo tenes que hacer clic en "recommended" y ya
<GridCube> es re intuitivo
<lider> GridCube:listo y sera que sirve???
<GridCube> a mi me ayudo mas de una ves
<GridCube> P:
<GridCube> si no vá tons ni idea
<lider> veo el la imagen que es lubuntu reducido ...
<GridCube> ah :P
<lider> GridCube:la verdad recuperar la informacion es la que necesito que lo de menos es entrar al hdd pero no me deja  como si estubiera bloquedo ,quiero recuperar el trabajo y los archivos  que tengo ahlli.
<GridCube> tons era lo que yo habia dicho antes
<lider> GridCube:si
<GridCube> lider, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_ES
<lider> GridCube:ohooo que grandioso ....,graciasssss de verdad,.. eso es lo que estaba buscando para otros tabajitos y tal vez este.
<GridCube> testdisk es lo mas
<lider> GridCube:bueno hare el trabajo por la tarde 2 o 3  son las 10 am aqui donde estoy, no tengo afán.
<Lopulus> GridCube, hasta que hora vas a estar por aqui?
<GridCube> 12 horas mas?
<GridCube> ponele?
<lider> GridCube: nuevamente gracias y estaré por aquí comentándote como me fue,listo.
<Lopulus> buenisimo, estar{e por aqui antes supongo
<Lopulus> vos sos de...?
<lider> Lopulus: yo
<Lopulus> GridCube, y lider
<GridCube> yo de argentina
<lider> Lopulus: yo soy de Colombia
<Lopulus> ok, argentina tmb
<lider> Lopulus: esto es bueno compartiendo fue lo mejor que inventaron...
<lider> me voy hacer almuerzo ...gracias y nos hablamos luego.
<Lopulus> yo me voy a comer tacos a una pileta
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud,hasta otro rato o/
<Lopulus> GridCube,
<Lopulus> ya descargue el soft ese
<Lopulus> que hago ahora?
<Lopulus> GridCube,
<GridCube> Lopulus, hiciste el usb booteable?
<Lopulus> no, como lo hago?
<GridCube> yo uso unetbootin
<GridCube> https://unetbootin.github.io/
<Lopulus> con el que viene en ubuntu no sirve?
<GridCube> simplemente descargalo, ejecutalo elegi el iso y crea el disco
<GridCube> o.o si ya sabes una forma pa que dices que no
<Lopulus> es que no se
<GridCube> P:
<GridCube> simplemente elegi una forma de hacerlo
<GridCube> es siempre igual
<Lopulus> ok. veo
<GridCube> elegi el iso desde el programa, elegi el disco de destino
<GridCube> y ya
<Lopulus> la verdad que no puedo hacerlo desde el creador de discos y tampoco me abre el unetboot
<Lopulus> GridCube,
<GridCube> oh!
<GridCube> como asi?
<Lopulus> cuando abro el creador, hago click en otro, e intento cargar el iso de bootrepair
<Lopulus> y no hace nada
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> ah!
<GridCube> estas en ubuntu no?
<Lopulus> si
<GridCube> tenes que hacer que unetbootin sea un ejecutable
<Lopulus> ???
<Lopulus> how?
<GridCube> en las propiedades del archivo tenes que fijarte que este marcado como ejecutable
<GridCube> o desde una terminal haces chmod +x /camino/a/unetbootin
<Lopulus> unetbootin-linux-613.binno se puede acceder a «/home/ubuntu/Descargas/unetbootiunetbootin-linux-613.binn»: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<GridCube> no tiene dos n
<GridCube> tiene una sola
<Lopulus> ok
<Lopulus> ahi vamos
<Lopulus> y como lo ejecuto?
<GridCube> ahora con un dobleclick deberia funcionar
<GridCube> ya esta marcado como ejecutable
<GridCube> tambien podes desde la terminal ir al directorio donde esta y ejecutarlo como ./unetbootin
<Lopulus> estoy completamente perdido
<Lopulus> ponele que lo pude abrir, que hago despues?
<Lopulus> GridCube,
<GridCube> elegis el iso y le pones ejecutar ahi en la pagina te muestra como
<GridCube> mas facil no puede ser
<GridCube> es solo un creador de usb booteable
<GridCube> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYbQ5I7wRRE
<bracayo> hola
<bracayo> una pregu nta
<bracayo> una pregunta un progrma para descargar musica en ubuntu
<Lopulus> si, dale, me estoy volviendo loco
<Lopulus> si, pero no me aparece ni ahi esa interfaz...
<GridCube> bracayo, que yo sepa no existe ninguna forma legal de hacer eso
<GridCube> Lopulus, bajaste el ejecutable de unetbootin?
<Lopulus> espera que sigo intentando
<Lopulus> me parece que no
<GridCube> hace esto
<bracayo> aaa vale gracias
<GridCube> chmod +x /home/ubuntu/Descargas/unetbootiunetbootin-linux-613.bin
<GridCube> y despues ejecuta
<GridCube> /home/ubuntu/Descargas/unetbootiunetbootin-linux-613.bin
<GridCube> y fijate si te salta un error
<Lopulus> 7z no encontrado. Es necesario para el modo de instalación cualquiera.
<Lopulus> Instala el paquete «p7zip-full» o el equivalente en tu distribución.
<GridCube> ah, ya, hace eso entonces :D
<Lopulus> como?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<Lopulus> ahi vamos yendo
<Lopulus> GridCube, esperame que ahora no reconoce el pen
<GridCube> jajajaja
<GridCube> ahi ya no te puedo ayudar
<Lopulus> GridCube, ahi lo logre
<GridCube> :)
<Lopulus> ahora?
<Lopulus> reinicio?
<GridCube> P: botea del pendrive
<GridCube> pero espera
<GridCube> espera
<GridCube> ._.
<GridCube> es la misma computadora que estas usando?
<GridCube> o.o
<GridCube> la que tiene mal el boot?
<Lopulus> si, pero tengo otra encendiad
<Lopulus> sisi
<GridCube> pero espera
<GridCube> estas usando la que anda mal ahora?
<GridCube> o.o
<GridCube> si es asi, entonces no neceistas el pendrive ._.
<GridCube> solo tenes que instalar boot-repair y ya
<Lopulus> naaaaaaaaaaa
<Lopulus> jajajajajajajaja
<GridCube> yo pense que no podias usar la pc
<Lopulus> bueno
<Lopulus> que hago
<Lopulus> bootrepair sobre.....
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<GridCube> y luego sudo boot-repair
<Lopulus> yo ya lo descargue al boot repair
<Lopulus> via web
<Lopulus> ???
<Lopulus> GridCube,
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> por la terminal
<GridCube> como te dije
<GridCube> y luego solo ejectualo
<GridCube> desde la terminal
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<GridCube> y luego sudo boot-repair
<Lopulus> estamos en eso
<Lopulus> ahi arranco.
<Lopulus> que le pongo? recomendada?
<GridCube> si
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-10
<Lopulus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15005663/
<Lopulus> GridCube, no anduvo
<GridCube> tsk
<GridCube> ni idea tons
<GridCube> dice que no hay ningun error
<Lopulus> le voy a dar inicio nuevamente y voy a copiar que es lo que me dice asi ves... aunque creo que hoy ya no
<GridCube> ok
<julian_> GridCube, soy lopulus desde otra pc
<GridCube> mmhm
<julian_> me dice que se encontraron errores serios al comprobar la unidad de /
<julian_> aprete S para no montar  y dice ... la unidad/tem no esta lista o presente
<julian_> eso es todo
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> julian_, entonces probaria corregir los errores con testdisk
<GridCube> butea en esa computadora que podes hacerlo, con el disco conectado
<GridCube> y con testdisk trata de reparar el mbr del disco
<julian_> probare
<julian_> te referis al pendrive
<julian_> GridCube,
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> vos hoy estabas usando esa pc
<julian_> si
<GridCube> si podes bootear desde esa pc con el disco, incluso si no lo ve durante el inicio
<GridCube> desde testdisk probá ver si es cosa del mbr
<GridCube> o proba cambiar el cable sata del disco
<GridCube> o fijate si esta bien enchufado
<julian_> es una all in one
<GridCube> o chequea enchufandolo en otro puerto
<GridCube> pues no se
<GridCube> si bootea es que al menos un disco ve
<julian_> como uso testdisk
<julian_> ?
<Lopulus> GridCube, sudo-apt get install testdisk?
<GridCube> Lopulus, si, pero primero mira algun tutorial en youtube
<GridCube> es facil de usar pero toma un tiempo aprender a usarlo
<GridCube> te recomiendo que leas un poco antes de hacer nada
<Lopulus> ok GridCube ... lo hare
<Lopulus> GridCube, cuando esta iniciando me pone "Try (hd0,0): NTFS5: No wubildr"
<GridCube> wubi?
<GridCube> o.o
<Lopulus> "Try (hd0,1): NTFS5:_
<Lopulus> aja
<blackhat> hola
<blackhat> quien tiene blackbox
<GridCube> lo siento Lopulus ni idea
<Lopulus> ok... investigare un poco por la web
<blackhat> hola
<Guest75460> hola a todos, tengo un problema al instalar java en ubuntu 14.04, necesito java version 8 alguien me puede ayudar por favor?
<PowerKiller> hola!
<PowerKiller> Pues bien, ¿qué es exactamente el número de versión?
<PowerKiller> Puede saber sobre él escribiendo "cat / etc / lsb-release".
<PowerKiller> El pasado en un pastebin y dar la URL.
<PowerKiller> Puede saber sobre él escribiendo "cat /etc/lsb-release".*
<Guest75460> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS"
<PowerKiller> Guest75460: ^
<Guest75460> esa es
<PowerKiller> Aha, a un minuto.
<Guest75460> java version "1.8.0_66"   esa es la version que me aparece en consola, segun yo instale esa version hace rato manualmente
<Guest75460> descargue java y lo copie la carpeta en /usr/java/jre1.8.0_6
<PowerKiller> Así, puede instalar escribiendo "sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jdk openjdk-8-jre"
<PowerKiller> Sólo se necesita la versión de JRE, ¿verdad?
<PowerKiller> Si a continuación, el comando debe trabajar para usted.
<PowerKiller> Por cierto, usa OpenJDK, no Sun / Oracle JDK
<PowerKiller> Guest75460: ^
<Guest75460> ahorita intento lo que jme dices, esta actualizando el sistema
<Guest75460> y no me deja instalar nada
<Guest75460> y justo esta descargando-actualizando openjdk-7-jre
<Guest75460> hace rato intentè instalar la version 8, incluso intentè agregar el ppa de java pero tampoco pude
<PowerKiller> No, se instala OpenJDK de los repos repositorios de Ubuntu por apt.
<PowerKiller> Si no es root, no va a funcionar.
<PowerKiller> Por favor, explique con claridad sus necesidades y saber si usted es un usuario root o no.
<Guest75460> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/01/install-openjdk-8-ubuntu-14-04-12-04-lts/
<PowerKiller> El OpenJDK está en repos -.-
<Guest75460> si he hecho todo con sudo o necesito convertirme en root para hacerlo?
<PowerKiller> Usted no necesita nada, sólo tiene el OpenJDK jre-derecha?
<PowerKiller> Usted necesita ser root para hacer un apt-get instalación, ¿no saben ?!
<Guest75460> si se que se necesita ser root para instalar
<Guest75460> no estoy familiarizado con ubuntu
<Guest75460> utilizo arch y un amigo me pidio el favor de ayudarle a instalar java 8 pues lo necesita para hacer un tràmite en una pàgina, busque como hacerlo pero lo que he intentado hasta ahorita no ha funcionado por eso es que estoy solicitando ayuda
<PowerKiller> No hay problema, pero el conseguir apt-comando de instalación deben hacer nada necesario. Lo que se requiere es sólo la contraseña contraseña de root / usuario.
<Guest75460> http://askubuntu.com/questions/521145/how-to-install-oracle-java-on-ubuntu-14-04        intente hacer esto, la instalaciòn manual pero tampoco funciona
<PowerKiller> Bueno, bueno, JRE y JDK está instalado, por lo que se hace.
<Guest75460> ya intente instalar con ap-get install sin embargo no estaba en los repos la version 8
<PowerKiller> Si ejecuta este comando, su trabajo está hecho.
<PowerKiller> Versión 8 se encuentra en los repositorios.
<PowerKiller> apt-get installs the version 8 OpenJDK-JRE from repos
<Guest75460> cancele la actualizqacion y estoy instalando lo que me dijsite
<PowerKiller> Sí, hazlo.
<baldop> PowerKiller: ya vine de nuevo, instalo java version 8 al parecer, sin embargo cuando intento checar la version en firefox me dice   No hemos podido verificar si Java está instalado y activado en el explorador.+ç
<baldop> intento verificarla aqui  https://www.java.com/es/download/installed8.jsp
<PowerKiller> sitios web normales basados en Java son en su mayoría se centró ventanas.
<PowerKiller> Ellos quieren **** Linux.
<PowerKiller> No creo que va a funcionar en su navegador.
<baldop> en firefox no funciona?
<PowerKiller> sí, lo que debería, de las aplicaciones que se basan en Java debe ser multiplataforma.
<sergio__> 192.168.20.1
<blackhat> hola
<blackhat> ubotu
<blackhat> como estas
<blackhat> hola
<sk_ryan007> mi touchpad hoy amanecio sin funcionar, alguien q me pueda apoyar para hacerlo funcionar nuevamente....
<elmalafacha_> Hola, saben si hay forma de conectar el audio de mi computadora a una bocina con wifi???
<elmalafacha_> espero puedan ayudarme
<manel2020> Hola buenas tardes
<manel2020> Se me plantea una situacion con el usuario invitado. (se podria usar un usuario loca, no es el caso). Necesito poder acceder con permisos completos a una carpeta.
<manel2020> De modo que pueda guardar de manera permanente ficheros.
<manel2020> y que esa carpeta tambien pueda ser accedida por el resto de usuarios locales.
<manel2020> ¿donde debo ubicar la carpeta a compartir en algun direcctorio "concreto"?
<manel2020> chmod 777 a esa carpeta ?
<guampa> manel2020: una carpeta asi podes ponerla donde sea, normalmente vas a querer usar algo en /var, /home, /usr/local/share o algo por el estilo
<guampa> a lo mejor podes ver si el usuario temporal de la sesion de invitado tiene pertenencia a algun grupo no temporal
<guampa> en ese caso podes ponerle ACL o setgid y permisos adecuados al arbol compartido para garantizar el acceso
<manel2020> lo que ocurre guampa, es que al estar dentro de /home (que es la opccion que mas me interesa) , no puedes acceder completamente desde el usuario invitado
<manel2020> Al parecer no tiene permiso de acceso.
<manel2020> y cuando quieres guardar algo, te dice que no
<guampa> no conozco los permisos de acceso del usuario invitado, me suena extraño que no pueda leer el primer nivel de /home, pero en ese caso es prueba y error
<guampa> yo supongo que tiene que haber alguna seccion que pueda acceder, aun si es /, en ese caso simplemente tiraria una carpeta ahi
<manel2020> El usuario invitado Crea su propio /home
<manel2020> crea/tiene *
<guampa> su propio directorio dentro de /home querras decir
<manel2020> no
<guampa> ah, pisa el /home original?
<manel2020> ese lo esta en /tmp
<manel2020> NO lo pisa
<manel2020> lo crea en otro lado y omite el /home "fisico"
<manel2020> como una especie de maquina virutal...
<guampa> entonces el compartido deberia estar en otro lado que pueda acceder, como digo aun si solo es / podes tirar una carpeta directo del raiz
<guampa> no es lo mas estetico pero funciona
<manel2020> ya , gracias.
<guampa> si no hay un grupo permanente al que el invitado pertenezca entonces o bien agregas al usuario temporal al grupo que autorices, o bien algo como 777, pero esto ultimo bueh
<manel2020> es problema guampa, es que invitado no pertence a nobody
<manel2020> no funciona ya lo he probado asi (a lo loco)
<guampa> si queres evitar lo de 777 hay maneras, pero son bastante laboriosas
<guampa> podrias usar PAM que seguramente intervienen en el login, y desde ahi con el uid efectivo pones los permisos
<guampa> o cosas por el estilo
<manel2020> no consigo seguirte, comprendo.. disculpame.
<guampa> PAM es una serie de librerias que son usadas por la mayoria de los programas que manejan cuentas
<guampa> las configs de esas librerias estan en /etc/pam.d y /etc/security
<guampa> hay una libreria que interviene en los procesos de login, y seguramente desde la config debe ser posible poner que durante el login algun script tuyo sea llamado, el cual determinaria si es un login de invitado y haria lo que quieras
<manel2020> Creo entender lo que me estas suguiriendo, solo que ocurre una cosa
<manel2020> *diciendo
<manel2020> No funcionaria, porque el el usuario invitado es temporal y dinamico
<manel2020> es decir en esta sesion se llamara loquesea1 y en otra sesion se llamara loquesea2
<manel2020> Lo que se me ocurre , es intentar buscar informacion de como "cambiar el usuario invitado" de ubuntu
<manel2020> Cambiar no es la palabra, modificar el usuario invitado por defecto.
<manel2020> ok encontre como personalizar el usuario invitado, haciendo uso de /etc/guest-session/skel y pegando la session activa que esta en /tmp
<manel2020> Pero no como modificar el usuario (para cambiarle permisos)
<manel2020> Solucion!!
<manel2020> /var/guest-data con 777
<manel2020> Para guardar permamente documentos del usuario invitado
<manel2020> Y
<manel2020> /etc/guest-session/skel y pegando la session activa que esta en /tmp
<manel2020> Para guardar aplicaciones instaladas
<guampa> manel2020: justamente, como la libreria se llama al momento del login, cuenta con la informacion del UID que tiene el usuario temporal
<guampa> por otro lado, si la informacion la podes obtener via /etc/guest-session/skel, el efecto es analogo a via PAM, y podes evitar justamente el 777
<manel2020> guampa , conoces algun enlace que explique como hacerlo?.
<DioxCorp> hola buenas
<DioxCorp> buenas
<DioxCorp> alguna con ML Donkey
<DioxCorp> hola
<mimecar> hola
<DioxCorp> buenas mimecar  tienes experiencia con MLDONKEY
<mimecar> hace muchos años que no lo uso
<DioxCorp> el problema que tengo, es añadir mas contenido a compartir
<DioxCorp> con la interface web no se como se hace
<mimecar> usa el cliente de gnu/linux
<DioxCorp> si claro
<DioxCorp> MLDonkey 3.1.5
<mimecar> probablemente en las opciones del programa podrás añadir las carpetas
<mimecar> pero recuerda que no se debe compartir el disco entero
<DioxCorp> la pregunta es donde
<DioxCorp> porque en el panel web, no lo encuentro
<mimecar> http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/ShareFiles
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-11
<sadalsuud> cuando se mueve o se copian archivos en un servidor linux, esos movimientos pues quedan guardados o registrados en algun lado?? ...
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-12
<SpeedFire> Hola todos
<SpeedFire> tengo problemas para conectar mi ubuntu 15.10 con la VPN IPSec  l2tp psk, alguien me puede ayudar
<SpeedFire> network manager no esta ayudando
<SpeedFire> y ya no esta  l2tp-ipsec-vpn
<bet0x> Alguien usa Puppet en ubuntu?
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-13
<marthus> buenas noches ^
<marthus> tengo un problema... cada vez que bloqueo la pantalla, o dejo en pantalla de login... al regresar e intentar entrar a mi usuario este queda lento... demasiado lento.... la imagen se mueven lentisimo... tengo que cerrar sesion y vovler entrar para que se arregle.... alguna forma de solucionar eso  ?
<Juan15> Hola
<Juan15> Hello?
<Juan15> Friends?
<mimecar> hola
<Juan15> TU¡¡
<Juan15> Es de la otra vez
<Juan15> Desbaneame de ubunto es cafe
<Juan15> Si?
<Juan15> :-/
<Juan15> Llevo como 4meses baneado
<Juan15> Dx
<mimecar> el ban es del 20 de diciembre...
<Juan15> Pero cuando termina el ban??
<Juan15> El ban mio?
<Juan15> Cuando termina???
<mimecar> ¿te vas a comportar o empezarás como la última vez?
<Juan15> Me voy a comportar lo prometo¡¡
<Juan15> Quitame el ban si??
<Juan15> Si?
<mimecar> te lo he quitado pero si no te comportas lo tendrás de nuevo
<Juan15> Ok
<Juan15> Invitame
<Juan15> Al canal.
<mimecar> entra tu directamente
<Juan15> No puedo hablar me dice :Cannot send to channel
<Juan15> :[
<mimecar> ban no tienes
<Juan15> No puedo hablar me dice :Cannot send to channel
<Juan15> Mejor me voy de ese canal :[
<Juan15> Igual no puedo hablar.
<Juan15> :-/
<Juan15> Mejor que me valla del canal.Ese.  :/
<Juan15> Si es mejor.
<mimecar> si no quieres esperar a que lo quite
<mimecar> lo dices y sigo con otras cosas
<Juan15> Quitame el silencio
<Juan15> Hola
<Juan15> Hola
<Juan15> Hola
<Juan15> ???
<Juan15> :-/
<Juan15> Dx ??
<Juan15> :/
<mimecar> Juan15, este canal es para soporte
<mimecar> si la duda no es de Ubuntu, habla en el otro canal
<Juan15> Como que soporte?
<Exterminador> hola!
<Juan15> Como que soporte?
<mimecar> soporte técnico de Ubuntu
<Juan15> Que?0_0
<Juan15> Linux=???
<mimecar> Juan15, has entrado en un canal de soporte de Ubuntu
<Juan15> Que es soporte???
<mimecar> resolver dudas...
<Exterminador> si hago el upgrade de la distro de ubuntu, tengo q recompilar todo otra vez o puedo estar descansado con eso?
<Juan15> Que es soporte???
<Juan15> :[
<mimecar> Exterminador, si tienes instalado dkms los módulos del kernel se actualizarán de forma automática
<mimecar> Juan15, soporte = resolver dudas de Ubuntu
<Juan15> ???
<Exterminador> como puedo ver si lo tengo?
<Juan15> ???
<Juan15> Pregunta para el canal que es soporte???
<Juan15> Es una duda :#3
<mimecar> Juan15, ya te lo estoy diciendo
<mimecar> Exterminador, sudo apt-get install dkms
<Juan15> A Ok.
<mimecar> si te dice que está instalado lo tienes
<Exterminador> mimecar: lo voy a probar
<Exterminador> :)
<Juan15> Que es sudo apt-get install dkms  ??
<Juan15> Para que sirve???
<Exterminador> ya esta en la ultima version
<mimecar> Exterminador, entonces está instalado
<mimecar> guarda una copia de seguridad de los datos importantes antes de actualizar
<mimecar> y ten cerca un Live USB de Ubuntu por si acaso
<mimecar> Juan15, para instalar aplicaciones
<Exterminador> si algo pasa, llamo a los chicos de lo DC donde tengo la vps
<Exterminador> xD
<Exterminador> soy nuevo en esto
<mimecar> si es un VPS guarda una snapshot antes
<Exterminador> como hago una copia de seguridad de todo, incluso las DB?
<mimecar> el hosting debe tener alguna opción para guardar el estado en su panel de control
<Exterminador> no lo veo
<Exterminador> si por veces me equivoco a preguntar algo, es q soy portugues y hace mucho q ya no escribo ni hablo espanol
<Exterminador> :)
<Juan15> Que es sudo apt-get install dkms  ??
<Juan15> Para que sirve???
<Juan15> Quien me dice??
<mimecar> Juan15, para instalar aplicaciones
<mimecar> al menos podrías leer las respuestas a las preguntas
<Juan15> .
<Juan15> Es un programa o comando???
<Exterminador> un comando *unix
<Juan15> Ok
<Juan15> Es comando es apt-get install dkms
<Exterminador> mimecar: puedo hacer la copia por comando en el terminal?
<Exterminador> q el panel de controlo no tiene nada de eso
<Exterminador> sera q el webmin tiene esa opcion?
<Juan15> Que pasa si meto el comando en el terminal???
<Juan15> sudo apt-get install dkms
<mimecar> Exterminador, no, es una opción del hosting
<mimecar> Juan15, que instalarás varios programas
<Juan15> Si.
<Exterminador> mimecar: entonces no da para hacer la copia de seguridad en el terminal?
<mimecar> para tomar una snapshot no
<mimecar> tendrás que hacerla de forma manual de base de datos y aplicaciones que tengas
<Juan15> Voy a poner el comando en el terminal¡¡
<mimecar> tu mismo
<Exterminador> y eso como se hace? es la primera vez q funciono con copias de seguridad y todo
<mimecar> Exterminador, ¿es un servidor Web? o un equipo normal
<Exterminador> normal. tengo eggdrops, zncs, ircd alla
<mimecar> guarda los datos de tu carpeta de usuario
<Exterminador> pero es q tengo muchos usuarios alla. y por eso me gustaria hacer una copia global por si acaso las cosas van mal
<Juan15> Puse el comando y me sale:
<Juan15> root@canaima-popular:/home/canaima# apt-get install dkms
<Juan15> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<Juan15> Creando árbol de dependencias
<mimecar> Exterminador, en ese caso manda un correo a tu hosting
<Exterminador> antes de hacer el sudo do-release-upgrade
<mimecar> Juan15, te has silenciado tu mismo durante 1 minuto
<mimecar> Exterminador, sí, no actualices si no te puedes permitir que falle
<Exterminador> no puedo permitir mucho q falle. si no todos los usuarios se van a quejar. jajaja
<Juan15> .
<Juan15> Que pasa cuando pongo el comando
<Juan15> Ya lo puse.
<Juan15> Y me sale varias cosas.
<mimecar> Juan15, que instalas los programas
<Juan15> Puse el comando.
<Juan15> Pero no noto nada.
<Juan15> :/
<Juan15> A los programas.
<mimecar> ¿sabes lo que estás instalando?
<Juan15> Pero en donde los descargo??
<Juan15> No xD
<mimecar> ...
<Juan15> Que estoy instalando???
<mimecar> una aplicación que compila módulos del kernel
<Juan15> Como que modulos del kernel?
<Juan15> Amigo no se casi nada de eso.
<Juan15> :[
<mimecar> si no sabes lo que instalas, no lo hagas
<Juan15> Ok
<Juan15> No lo voy a instalar.
<Juan15> Me voy
<Juan15> Chao
<Juan15> Chao A todos.
<Exterminador> mimecar: he contactado el DC. a ver si ellos me hacen el upgrade. mientras tanto, si lo rechazan, como tengo el dkms, en principio, el sudo do-release-upgrade no fallara, verdad?
<mimecar> no actualices sin un backup actualizado
<Exterminador> es posible q haga dano al sistema?
<mimecar> sí
<Exterminador> me parece q me haran el upgrade. :)
<mimecar> ya tienes el backup?
<Exterminador> mimecar: dime una cosa. como veo la version de tcl q estoy usando?
<Exterminador> ellos lo haran todo, creo. ya hicieron el snapshot. van a hacer la copia de las DB.
<mimecar> Exterminador, "creo" no
<mimecar> si algo sale mal y no arranca el sistema sabdrás lo que es no tener un backup
<Exterminador> ellos tienen todo. ha me lo recuperaran una vez
<Exterminador> xD
<Exterminador> ^ya
<Exterminador> mimecar: dime una cosa. hay alguna manera de ver los procesos de un usuario especifico? asi de igual q el "ps x"
<mimecar> si muestras todos y luego usas grep podrás filtrar
<marthus> buenas
<marthus> tengo un problema... cada vez que bloqueo la pantalla, o dejo en pantalla de login... al regresar e intentar entrar a mi usuario este queda lento... demasiado lento.... la imagen se mueven lentisimo... tengo que cerrar sesion y vovler entrar para que se arregle.... alguna forma de solucionar eso  ?
<Exterminador> mimecar: es qme gustaria saber si el usuario "X" tiene algun proceso en curso.. sea eggdrop, znc, o lo q sea.
<Exterminador> el "ps -u username" ha solucionado la cosa. :)
<MonoAngularJS> hola tengo un problema que nunca me acuerdo como solucionarlo... tengo un bash pero anda si lo ejecutas de forma relativa y no anda si lo ejecutas de forma absoluta?
<zerick> MonoAngularJS: como es eso?
<ricard> hay alguna forma de ver cuaNTA TINTA NEGRA ME QUEDA EN LA IMPRESORA
<ricard> perdon por la mayuscula no me he dado cuenta
<MonoAngularJS> [zerick] y este linuxxxxxx jajaja... ya lo solucione si hago esto "(cd /var/www/uploadxls/ && node /var/www/uploadxls/server | npm run tsc:w | npm run lite)" funciona...
<zerick> es obvio que no va a funcionar porque /var/www/uploadxls no esta dentro de $PATH
<zerick> MonoAngularJS:
<MonoAngularJS> [zerick] jaja... is true
<eddy> hola
<eddy> tios
<eddy> hola
<eddy> hoohla
<luki_tas> o/
<eddy> tios
<luki_tas> ?
<Lopulus_reloaded> mimecar, Mañana por la tarde estaras?
<jolomar> alguien podría decirme algún programa gps en linux
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-14
<mimecar> Lopulus_reloaded, sí
<mimecar> esta tarde estaré conectado
<Exterminador> Buenas. tengo un pequeno problema. he creado 1 ususario pero no tiene permiso pra crear directorias ni nada. q hago?
<kst_> irc.gnome.org #usability
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-06
<Sir_Andrei> Hola
<hunteryx> Hola a todos
<hunteryx> Alguien tiene una lista de los comandos para recuperar el grub...?
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-07
<dannyLopez> Buenos días.
<dannyLopez> He tratado de utilizar el SysTester pero ya no viene soportado para 16.04, ¿Alguna alternativa?
<GridCube> ni idea de que es
<dannyLopez> GridCube: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/01/system-stability-tester-cpu-and-ram.html
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-08
<connie> hola
<connie> alguien aqui que hable español
<connie> ??
<connie> tengo un problema
<connie> quiero instalar o sulucionar un error al instalar ciertos programas me sale "la arquitectura amd64 es incorrecta. ejecute dpkg --add-architecture
<connie> alguien me puede ayudar.?
<connie> abro el terminal y pongo dpkg --help pero la verdad no entiendo que tenfo que hacer para actualizar eso
 * Acacio hola
<Newbye> Hola
<Xago> Hola amigos...cómo era para saber la capacidad de la tarjeta de video?
<DarkPsydeLord> lspci?
<DarkPsydeLord> Xago: quiza lspci  -v
<cousteau> glxinfo?
<Xago> lo hice con lspci ati
<Xago> lo hice con lspci | grep ati
<Xago> no es intel ni nvidia
<DarkPsydeLord> solo deberias usar vga que te parece
<Xago> el tema es que quise correr una aplicación de modelamiento 3D y no soporta
<DarkPsydeLord> lspci | grep -i vga
<Xago> Esto me arroja: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 22b1 (rev 21)
<DarkPsydeLord> si yo hago
<DarkPsydeLord> lspci -v -s 01:00.0
<DarkPsydeLord> me sale mi tarjeta nvidia
<Xago> a mi me muestra el adaptador wireless
<DarkPsydeLord> en ese caso solo has lspci -v y que te los muestre todos
<cousteau> lspci | grep -i vga
<cousteau> huy, tarde
<Xago> Esto me arroja: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 22b1 (rev 21)
<cousteau> pues eso es lo que tienes
<DarkPsydeLord> asi es
<cousteau> a lo mejor tienes que instalar drivers
<cousteau> por defecto vienen los VESA que son muy malos pero "funcionan"
<Xago> cómo lo mejoro?
<Xago> no me deja ver nada en 3D
<Xago> :(
<cousteau> no sé dónde está para descargarse drivers en las últimas versiones; recuerdo que antes había en Sistema algo de drivers / controladores de hardware
<DarkPsydeLord> pues busca en los controladores adicionales de ubuntu
<DarkPsydeLord> no recuerdo si ubotu ya tenia un tutorial para mostrar
<DarkPsydeLord> !drivers
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'drivers'.
<DarkPsydeLord> na
<Xago> bueno...buscaré algo para mejorar este aparato
<Xago> Muchas gracias por su apoyo.
<Xago> logré hacerlo funcionar :D
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
<Xago> muchas gracias por la ayuda inicial, que me dió pie a encontrar el ppa correspondiente
<Xago> y los últimos drivers para mejorarlo.
<Xago> ;)
<Xago> ahora sí está renderizando las imágenes
<Xago> yaaahoooooo
<DarkPsydeLord> da gusto saberlo
<cousteau> Xago, yo imaginaba que estaría disponible sin necesitar un ppa
<cousteau> pero bueno, si va, mejor...
<Xago> es que no lo encontraba de forma nativa. Así que, me arriesgué ;)
<cousteau> bueno, los PPAs además están más actualizados, así que mejor
<dannyLopez> Buenas. o/
<dannyLopez> No sé si es aquí o en #OwnCloud pero igual la lanzo: Tengo instalado el cliente de OwnCloud, y cada vez que por X o Y motivo cambio de conexión, el cliente no me conecta nuevamente, tengo que cerrar el cliente y volverlo a abrir para que conecte.
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-09
<sirix> buenas noches
<erm3nda> wolas
<yeraki13> usu dusu
<yeraki13> feos
<yeraki13> d
<yeraki13> d
<yeraki13> d
<yeraki13> d
<Pabloab_> Hola! Les tengo una pregunta que creo es desafiante: Cuando escribo normalmente no hay ningún problema, pero si la interfaz se congela por unos segundos lo que era "liberación" pasa a ser "óliberacn". Es decir, pareciera que el caracter diacrítico, o con una dead key pasa al primer lugar del keyboard buffer. Esto me pasó con diferentes hardwares/kernels/versiones de ubuntu, tanto en Firefox como en Chrome. Supongo es un bug
<Pabloab_> Googlé bastante sin encontrar algo que se le parezca realmente.
<Pabloab_> Lo mismo dmesg o en /var/log, no encontré nada...
<Pabloab_> Bueno, JFTR hice esta pregunta en askubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/881616/keyboard-buffer-issue-with-diacritics-dead-keys
<Pabloab_> Necesito conseguir algo más íespecfico antes de reportar el error..
<fusilon> hola
<fusilon> una pregunta como se instala google chrome en ubuntu mate?
<DarkPsydeLord> en los repositorios solo se encuentra chromium
<DarkPsydeLord> que es la version open source de chrome
<DarkPsydeLord> pero si de verdad quieres chrome lo instalas desde la pagina oficial
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> agregas el source de chrome desde la pagina te explica como
<GridCube> y una ves que tenes el source de chrome el software center lo va a mostrar
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> yo lo uso todo el tiempo porque es la mejor forma de ver netflix
<DarkPsydeLord> la mejor forma de ver netflix es en una smart tv GridCube
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> ves mas categorias en el navegador
<DarkPsydeLord> pero tienes una pantalla de 76" en tu tele
<DarkPsydeLord> aunque si concuerdo que tienes mas opciones de browse en el pc
<GridCube> DarkPsydeLord: mi pc esta enchufada a la tele con un hdmi y el vga va al monitor
<DarkPsydeLord> en tu habitacion?
<GridCube> no, en el living
<GridCube> tengo un cable hdmi de 5 metros
<GridCube> por hdmi va el sonido tambien y con pulse podes enviar diferentes streams al hdmi y al analog
<GridCube> asi en mi compu tengo un audio y en la tele otro
<caravena> marcft ¿GNOME?
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-10
<sirix> buenas noches
<leo_> hola, que tal'
<leo_> he tenido problemas con la instalacion de linux en una netbook, he descargado la imagen iso desde la pagina oficial y no he cree un usb booteable pero al querer hacer bootear la netbook desde el usb no pasa nada, ni siquiera me deja escribir
<leo_> a que se puede deber este problema?
<erm3nda> leo_, no te deja escribir "donde"? es decir, si no bootea por qué ibas a poder escribir?
<erm3nda> puedes ser más preciso?
<erm3nda> tal vez sea cosa del legacy/uefi boot
<leo_> si,cuando intento hacer bootear la maquina desde la usb no lo hace
<erm3nda> alguna otra imagen por usb ha booteado?
<leo_> se queda la pantalla negra y no responde
<erm3nda> con qué programa hiciste el usb?
<leo_> si, una de windows 10
<leo_> conuniversal usb
<erm3nda> sabes si la iso que bajaste tiene soporte para el uefi-boot?
<leo_> con universal usb
<erm3nda> con universal usb
<leo_> no, no se si tiene soporte uefi-boot
<leo_> soy nuevo en linux y no lo manejo mucho
<erm3nda> lo primero que yo haría es mirar la BIOS y ver en que tipo de boot mode está
<erm3nda> legacy o UEFI
<leo_> voy a revisarlo en este momento
<erm3nda> yo tuve un problema similar con el ordenador que tengo aqui. Algunos USB no iniciaban y era por tener le UEFI activado. Si tienes el UEFI, el sistema que crea el LiveCD debe tener soport para ello también, de lo contrario sólo se iniciarán en modo Legacy
<leo_> el sistema que tengo tiene legacy boot pero no estoy seguro de que si la imagen que tengo trabaja con uefi o con legacy
<leo_> en computadoras con windows 10 funciona pero en esta maquina con windows  xp no funciona
<Tiffon> nas
<ivedci89> hola perdones, conozco fsupes, pero estoy necesitando una forma (script?) o comando tipo fdupes que me busque los archivos con nombre similar o igual... ya que fdupes solo busca por contenidos (MD5SUM tengo entendido)... alguna ayuda?
<ivedci89> hola perdones, conozco fsupes, pero estoy necesitando una forma (script?) o comando tipo fdupes que me busque los archivos con nombre similar o igual... ya que fdupes solo busca por contenidos (MD5SUM tengo entendido)... alguna ayuda?
<ivedci89> hola perdones, conozco fsupes, pero estoy necesitando una forma (script?) o comando tipo fdupes que me busque los archivos con nombre similar o igual... ya que fdupes solo busca por contenidos (MD5SUM o hash tengo entendido)... alguna ayuda?
<m4v> ivedci89: sirve find -iname "*nombre*"?
<ivedci89> m4v: gracias por el intento, pero te explico porqué mi necesidad. tengo una amplia carpeta de musica, al pasar los años sospecho que tengo archivos de la misma canción que tienen diferente md5sum pero nombres similares... quisiera hallar esos "duplicados"
<ivedci89> son como 27000 archivos de musica...
<m4v> no conozco nada para buscar por similitud de nombres, se podría hacer un script que te calcule la distancia de Levenshtein y agrupe los que tengan distancia más corta pero sería un trabajito importante :)
<ivedci89> Levenshtein????????? WTF..   lo googleo!
<ivedci89> ahhhh
<ivedci89> GRACIAS
<ivedci89> vos sabes que imaginaba eso...
<ivedci89> pero como intui que es todo un trabajo, entonces me precipité por encontrarlo ya hecho
<ivedci89> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distancia_de_Levenshtein
<ivedci89> nunca se me habría ocurrido llamarle "distancia" jajaja
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-11
<alphaser> slds
<melani> hola
<melani> hay alguien?
<erm3nda> si
<melani> como tas?
<melani> ya me voy
<melani> adios
<erm3nda> pues eso...
<melani> T-T
<erm3nda> me da la sensacion de que entraste al canal a hablar con amiguitos :-B
<erm3nda> este es un canal de ayuda de Ubuntu
<melani> yo necesito ayuda
<melani> conoces algun foro de anime?
<melani> vale ya no digo nada
<melani> T-T
<user|56680> Hola buen dia, estoy instalando kubuntu 14.04 con wubi, pero la instalacion no finaliza
<user|56680> queda la pantalla de Pronto terminara la instalacion
<sirix> buenas tardes
<golfinger> irc-hispano.org
<DarkPsydeLord> ??
<dany> hola
<dany> como estan todos
<dany> alguna para comentarle una duda
<dany> holaaaaa
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-12
<lordboky> ¡Buenas tardes!
<joaqUirini|ps> !musica
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'musica'.
<joaqUirini|ps> !mplayer
<kubot> mplayer es un reproductor multimedia. Está en los repositorios !multiuniverso y puede ser instalado facilmente en el Centro de Software. Para codecs usa !codecs
<joaqUirini|ps> !multiuniverso
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'multiuniverso'.
<joaqUirini|ps> ups
<joaqUirini|ps> !multiuniverso
<joaqUirini|ps> !codec
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'codec'.
<joaqUirini|ps> !codecs
<kubot> Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<joaqUirini|ps> kubot: !multiuniverso
<kubot> No sé nada sobre '!multiuniverso'.
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-05
<Truenhero> Hola
 * acacio hola
<gonzo__> hola
<gonzo__> alguien me podria ayudar aunque creo que no se puede hacer,a como instalar ubuntu en un disco duro externo?el problema es que no tengo pendrive ni lector de dvd
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-06
 * acacio hola
<Busindre> Hola acacio
<acacio> que tal Busindre
<Busindre> todo bien, no me puedo quejar
<acacio> eso es bueno :-)
<Busindre> jajaj sí, toquemos madera
<acacio> si mejor
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-07
 * acacio hola
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-08
<Crashbit> Hola, alguien usa tinc para vpn's?
<Kingnabis> Buenas como podría obtener soporte
<pesca> hola, preguntando lo que necesites
<pesca> si alguien te puede despejar la duda lo va a hacer
<GridCube> Kingnabis: preguntando
<Kingnabis> Bueno es muy jodidamente simple
<Kingnabis> Me descargo la ultima de ubuntu y hago el usb con refind o con etcher
<Kingnabis> lo instalo en una torre antigua (NO TANTO) en la que tenia un win server 2016 para minar crypto
<Kingnabis> y cuando lo inicio
<Kingnabis> intento ejecutar firefox o cualquier aplicacion y se ralentiza
<Kingnabis> si ejecuto una segunda, se bloquea
<Kingnabis> solo puedo abrir el flie explorer como aplicacion
<Kingnabis> y nada, reinstale 2 veces habiendo flasheado la iso por segunda vez
<Kingnabis> la primera enmodo de compatibilidad para bios antiguas la segunda sin esa opcion marcada
<Kingnabis> y ya esta, no consigo que ubuntu funcione
<GridCube> suena a problemas de hardware
<GridCube> yo probaría cambiar los cables de tus discos
<GridCube> fijate que tu ram esté bien
<GridCube> de echo yo intentaria reenchufar todo otra ves
<GridCube> de ultima si sigue pasando revisaría que no haya ningún capacitor reventado en el mobo
<Kingnabis> voy a hacerlo y os digo y gracias
<pesca> cuando se bloquea, queda congelada y no hace nada más?
<Kingnabis> si
<Kingnabis> ejecuto firefox por 1ra
<Kingnabis> sale en la barra de programas lo que es Ejecutando firefox o Iniciando o lo que cño ponga
<Kingnabis> con la bolita dando vueltas
<Kingnabis> y se cierra a los pocos segundos
<Kingnabis> como si no pudiese y se quedase en segundo plano
<Kingnabis> ahi ya el mouse ralentizado
<Kingnabis> y si lo abro por segunda se congela el sistema
<Kingnabis> si no lo abro por segunda vez puedo seguir mirando cosas pero a un lag bestial
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<CrisRm71> hi
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<CrisRm71> buenas por aqui
<CrisRm71> aca pagando una multa
<CrisRm71> de movil
<CrisRm71> :D
<CrisRm71> pero como lo hago en efectivo no me consta remitente y espero reactivacion servicio
<CrisRm71> 72 horas
<CrisRm71> yeah
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-09
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<Crashbit> Hi! Tengo un problema con tincd y netplan, parece que los scripts if-up no funcionan ... sabeis como puedo sulucionarlo siguiendo usando netplan?
<Crashbit> uso ubuntu 17.10 server
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-10
<Guest37560> buenas noches. necesito ayuda para instalar un driver de video ATI FIREPRO
<Guest37560> Expondre mi problema por si alguien puede leer y me pudiera ayudar:
<Guest37560> mi tarjeta de video es una ATI FIREPRO V3800 y en la pagina official de amd baje el driver de dicha tarjeta el archivo en cuestion es fglrx-15.201.2401 e. cual contiene un archivo .run que es el amd-driver-installer-15.201.2401-x86.x86_64
<Guest37560> al instalar con ./amd-driver-installer-15.201.2401-x86.x86_64
<Guest37560> me devuelve esto:
<Guest37560> Created directory fglrx-install.CwMoFq
<Guest37560> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<Guest37560> Uncompressing AMD Catalyst(TM) Proprietary Driver-15.201.2401.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<Guest37560> ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<Guest37560> https://paste.ubuntu.com/=yqDvYBFQRw/
<Guest37560> lo siento por lo anterior.
<st_iron> hola
<Tarrasquero> buenas
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices :-)
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-11
<richys> helllo
 * acacio pasen linda noche , y sean felices 
<lenteja> ls
#ubuntu-es 2019-02-06
<UnoCualquiera> buenas
<UnoCualquiera> estoy tratando de instalar ubuntu en un portatil antiguo
<UnoCualquiera> pero no me arranca el liveusb
<UnoCualquiera> me muestra la parte donde puedo seleccionar el idioma
<UnoCualquiera> pero una vez le doy a "probar ubuntu antes de instalar" o alguna de estas opciones, la pantalla se queda en negro y no avanza por más que espere
#ubuntu-es 2019-02-08
<Acacio> ola👀
<DarkPsydeLord> ola Acacio
 * Acacio pasen linda noche , mañana mais👀
#ubuntu-es 2020-02-03
 * acacio- ola
<GridCube> hola acacio-
<acacio-> GridCube,  :-)
<GridCube> que va acacio-
<acacio-> aca viendo algun video reportage  que siempre viene bien aprender
<GridCube> reportaje
<acacio-> si me encanta ver videos de cocina e incluso de otros lugares
<GridCube> :)
<acacio-> ahora veo un reportage de l campo  recolectando cacao
<GridCube> j
<GridCube> no g
<GridCube> reportaje
 * acacio- pasen linda noche , mañana mas
#ubuntu-es 2020-02-04
<OERIAS> Ola
#ubuntu-es 2020-02-06
<chapo> hi
<OERIAS> alguien aqui ha logrado de instalar Ubuntu en el Surface Pro?
#ubuntu-es 2020-02-08
<rodicio> Hola friends. Tengo un portátil nuevo con un Ryzen 3500u, y procuro mantener el procesador al mínimo de trabajo, porque se me resetea.
<rodicio> No estoy seguro de qué drivers de la gráfica Vega 8 estoy usando, que es lo primero que se me ocurre que puede darme problemas.
#ubuntu-es 2020-02-09
<vlafama> BBS Argen: geograficamente ubicada en Tortuguitas, Buenos Aires, Argentina
